# Hermes Repair/Refurbish policy - Official Spa Thread



## vanojr9

Hi ladies, can any of you tell me a little about Hermes Repair/Refurbish policy?  Can you send any Hermes bag back to them and will they clean it up (for a price?)?  I have the chance to buy a vintage Hermes bag from a friend but the bag is in SUCH sad condition, really beaten up.  I like a bit of a vintage look but not a trashed bag :blink:   I'd be willing to take a chance on it if Hermes will clean it up for me - I don't know a leather shop around here I could trust with it!

thank you!


----------



## Kellybag

Last I knew you can bring any authentic Hermes bag back to the boutique.  They will send it off and repair anything broken or restore it to the best of their ability.  It is really hard for you to judge how great it will come back.  Before you buy it take it to Hermes and ask what they can really do for you to restore it.  They have been known to work miracles.  
I saw a bag come back darn close to what a new bag would have looked like.  It just depends how "sad" the bag really is.
Good Luck


----------



## Greentea

I believe the refurbishing starts at around $50.00.

They really do work miracles! I've seen some before and afters!


----------



## Noriko

I agree with the others, see what they can do first before you buy it.  I've also heard about the miracles they can work   Thats what I love about them!  Other handbag companies won't really go through as much to fix a bag.


----------



## lizhanover

Just to update - I have a Yo bag with two bottoms and the horsehair one somehow got damaged - the horsehair part pulled away from the piping - I sent it to Claude in NY and from there it went to Paris and it came back perfect and NO CHARGE.  It did take about 5 months but it was worth the wait as I love that bag for evening.


----------



## koukanamiya

lizhanover said:
			
		

> Just to update - I have a Yo bag with two bottoms and the horsehair one somehow got damaged - the horsehair part pulled away from the piping - I sent it to Claude in NY and from there it went to Paris and it came back perfect and NO CHARGE. It did take about 5 months but it was worth the wait as I love that bag for evening.


 
Wow!  That's super!!  Claude is a miracle worker all right!  I want to meet this guy!


----------



## isus

Claude is a very personable and knowledgeable Gentleman.  I feel you would enjoy meeting him.


----------



## Serenity Now

lizhanover said:
			
		

> Just to update - I have a Yo bag with two bottoms and the horsehair one somehow got damaged - the horsehair part pulled away from the piping - I sent it to Claude in NY and from there it went to Paris and it came back perfect and NO CHARGE.  It did take about 5 months but it was worth the wait as I love that bag for evening.



Thanks for this info, *liz*! Wow, 5 months?? I'd have separation anxiety! Oh but to get it back perfect, now that is fantastic. And no charge either? I'm loving Hermes more and more

So, for all of you who have mentioned _Spa_ or _Spa treatment _for your H bags, is this what you meant? ie.. taking it to your local H boutique and they'll send it off to be reconditioned/fixed/polished, etc?


----------



## HiHeels

SerenitySue said:
			
		

> Thanks for this info, *liz*! Wow, 5 months?? I'd have separation anxiety! Oh but to get it back perfect, now that is fantastic. And no charge either? I'm loving Hermes more and more
> 
> So, for all of you who have mentioned _Spa_ or _Spa treatment _for your H bags, is this what you meant? ie.. taking it to your local H boutique and they'll send it off to be reconditioned/fixed/polished, etc?



my bag needed some polishing treatment after 3 years and they kept it for under 4 weeks, i think it stayed local (east coast).  nothing needed to be replaced or resewn though.


----------



## hermesgroupie

HiHeels said:
			
		

> my bag needed some polishing treatment after 3 years and they kept it for under 4 weeks, i think it stayed local (east coast). nothing needed to be replaced or resewn though.


It all depends on the type of repair that needs to be made.  Cleanings are done in the store, more extensive repairs must be sent to Paris.


----------



## lizhanover

update update:  thanks to Hermesgroupie I now know that my bag was called a Yeoh bag - sorry for the mistake yesterday but I really only knew the name phonetically from Monsieur Claude!


----------



## fendigal

I have heard from $80 to 150 dollars.  I am taking my new vintage kelly in, so I can revisit this post in a day or so and tell you what they say.  I also had the Hermes SA tell me they can work miracles.


----------



## Serenity Now

Yay, fendigal! Thanks for letting us know. Can't wait for your update.


----------



## my peko

The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "

Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it? 

Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !


----------



## fendigal

That's wierd!  I just took a 32 cm Kelly to the King of Prussia Mall (Philadelphia) Hermes store, it is going in for refurbish/polishing.  They said it is taking longer to do this now, 4-6 months.  It is depressing, but I want my bag to look good so I took my ticket and left the bag with them.


----------



## fendigal

Oh, by the way they said $80 dollars.  Mine just needs polishing and there is some wear at the bottom corners.


----------



## Serenity Now

Thanks for your update! Wow, 4-6mths! Well, I think you may just need a new H bag to fill the void in the meantime.


----------



## fendigal

I wish!!  No I have another vintage Kelly, I will have to live with that.  At least the SA said Kelly bags can actually appreciate in value!


----------



## avandome

when I had a toile garden party cleaned it took 2 weeks, and cost $50
for a kelly, 3 weeks and was about $100


----------



## hermes_lemming

i think the wait time also depends on how busy they are (i.e. how many other bags are in the queue ahead of yours.)  but yea, the separation is sheer torture!


----------



## lizhanover

Does anyone think that if you MAIL (insured) your bag to Manhattan store, first calling Claude or Pierre, it would go faster?


----------



## fendigal

I heard about Claude at the Manhatten store, yes, I think it would go faster, possibly!  The SA said normally they tell people 3-4 months.  I hope they aren't going to take up to 6 months, but I am not a VIP customer so who knows.  Also, it could be King of Prussia Hermes is not a VIP store and doesn't get a huge amount of traffic.


----------



## chantallteubel

Hi Girls,

I have a Hermes Birkin 35 Mokka colour, but now the paint on the handles are peeling off. Besides that I have also a big scratch on the bottom of the bag.

Does anyone know if Hermes can restore all of this?

Thanks,

Chantall


----------



## Grands Fonds

Chantall,

They can fix almost anything, and can defenitely improve a scratch on the leather (not sure about completely eradicating it - depends on the leather and the scratch!)...I must admit, I have never heard of peeling handles  ...the only issues I have encountered with handles on H bags is re-stitching, darkening where it is held and slight wearing of the grain........BTW the leather is never "painted" it is dyed....it sounds strange, the peeling you describe


----------



## z-girl

Hi!  I hope someone can help me on this one...I have a vintage Kelly...in the plum color with silver harware.  I dropped it off in Chicago and waited months for it to come back.  It came back looking about the same.  I was out $80 dollars.  Now in March I am off to Paris and I am thinking of visiting them there and seeing if they can work miracles polishing it, evening out the color and maybe changing out the bottom feet.....if that doesn't work....has anyone ever heard of a purse being dyed?  I'd be willing to go to black if it evened out the color around the opening and the handle.....its not horrible but I guess I'm just picky.  Ideas?  Suggestions?  Thank you.  Z


----------



## Encore Hermes

80$ is the cost for basic conditioning. They can do more, but you need to specify what you want done. I would not have anything (work) done outside H 'cause they may refuse to work on it again.


----------



## castorny

I would never have a bag dyed a different color.  It would never look right and you may ruin the bag.  I don't know of Hermes offering this service.  The thread would never take the dye the same way as the leather.  I've seen old pieces that were re-dyed and I thought it was a total sad mess!


----------



## z-girl

Thanks for the thoughts....I hadn't thought about the thread being a different color.  To be honest, the color of this purse is just beautiful...I would prefer if they could bring this color back to life.  I am thinking about calling the Paris store and talking to them before I pack it to go.....I was thinking the color change as a last resort and I had never heard if it was done....thank you, again. Z


----------



## z-girl

Hi!....Me again....called the Hermes boutique in Paris today and spoke to a very nice man. He advised me drop off my purse in March for refurbishing.  He did say that they are able to go beyond the US based repair services.  Great!  I already paid for repairs in CHicago and it came back practically the same....Yikes!  The only drawback is that they do not mail to the US due to duty taxes, etc.  In my case, no problem since we have family in France.  Hope I can help someone else in their journey to add life back into their Hermes....Z


----------



## bghjorten

Ladies, I just purchased a white 60s Kelly and it was previously polished unprofessionally and it looks it. Also there is a stain on the bottom of the inner lining...can it be refurbish if I take it to a Hermes store?


----------



## mooks

^^^ Best bet is to take it in and ask their advice


----------



## bghjorten

z-girl said:


> Hi!....Me again....called the Hermes boutique in Paris today and spoke to a very nice man. He advised me drop off my purse in March for refurbishing. He did say that they are able to go beyond the US based repair services. Great! I already paid for repairs in CHicago and it came back practically the same....Yikes! The only drawback is that they do not mail to the US due to duty taxes, etc. In my case, no problem since we have family in France. Hope I can help someone else in their journey to add life back into their Hermes....Z


 
Hi z-girl, I'm kinda in the same situation as you with a 60's Kelly that received an unprofessional polish.  Can you give me the name of the person in Paris that you spoke with?


----------



## mlgnlg

Hi all,

Cleaning and general maintenance of the bags wasn't a problem at Hermes.

I understand that you need to be very specific what you wanted them to do. I had my Birkin cleaned inside cause i spilled something inside. The leather became icky and sticky. The good people of Hermescleaned up the mess and restored it to almost as new.


----------



## luxurylife88

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !


 
Sorry to hear that... In 2006, I had my kelly bag refurbished for less than $200.
I just brought it to H NYC.


----------



## Nola

I´m wondering what´s the policy when you don´t have a store in your country, like me. Should I call to France etc?


----------



## hello2703

Nola, you just walk into the nearest store (if you can, otherwise call them before and send it) and hand it in for refurbishment. No problem whatsoever.
On second thought, since most European countries don't have a craftsman in residence and the bags go to France anyway, you might as well call France directly.


----------



## Nola

hello2703 said:


> Nola, you just walk into the nearest store (if you can, otherwise call them before and send it) and hand it in for refurbishment. No problem whatsoever.
> On second thought, since most European countries don't have a craftsman in residence and the bags go to France anyway, you might as well call France directly.



Thank you Hello. You are always so helpful


----------



## BlueParrot

General cleaning is easy.  Cracked leather is too far gone for repair, according to Claude. Keep it creamed so it does not get to that stage.  I asked Claude last week what he recommended and he said a good neutral cream polish---not a wax.  He has also told me that the edging down the Birkin that is scuffed and abraded cannot be fixed.  However, I never asked Claude about sending the bags to Paris.


----------



## Poubelle

bghjorten said:


> Hi z-girl, I'm kinda in the same situation as you with a 60's Kelly that received an unprofessional polish. Can you give me the name of the person in Paris that you spoke with?


 
Hi--If you get a chance, can you please let me know what you decided to do with your vintage bag?  I recently had one of my vintage Kelly bags refurbished by Hermes (for $100) and, while it looks shinier, they were not able to "work miracles" (since some of the leather is really dry).  

I have two more vintage bags that need work--one of them has a discolored handle and both have multiple signs of wear.  I found a site on-line called Hallak.com that seems very professional.  (They have some impressive before and after shots of handbags that they have refurbished).  I am tempted to try them, but they quoted me a price of $250-$350 per bag!  (For that price, the sales associate said that they would most likely be able to return the bag to 90% "new" condition.)  I want the bag to look great, but I do not want Hermes to refuse to work on the bag in the future should I use Hallak now.  On the other hand, I don't want to send my bags to Hermes again, wait 3 months, and have the bag returned looking cleaner but not really "like new".   Any advice?  Perhaps I should send them to Hermes and say that I want to go beyond just a "cleaning"?

Also, does anyone have any photos of "before" and "after" an Hermes spa treatment?

Thanks so much!


----------



## castorny

Just picked up my vintage HAC in Vache Ardennes.  They did an amazing refurbishment.  It was quite beaten up with white scuffs (from walls?) and scratches.  Now it looks like an amazing vintage bag with the perfect patina.  It cost $200 and took about 8 weeks at Madison Avenue.  They even polished the hardware.


----------



## perlerare

Just got back from restoring a vintage Kelly bag in black box leather.
Since the whole body was perfect, I asked them to make a new handle, and new straps( keeping the original hardware). 
They did  a fabulous job ! 
It took about two monts and $1500. Worth every penny.

I have now a fabulous vintage Kelly bag that looks "frozen in time", due to the new handle and straps...


----------



## fischefische

I just got a clarification on the repair policy from the King of Prussia Hermes store.  I'm going to bring in a (woefully aged) Kelly and hope for the best.  

She said that as long as it was regular leather (which it is), any bag can be brought in for repair.  If it is an exotic skin (e.g., ostrich) it must have its accompanying paperwork IF it is shipped to Paris--for something in NYC, no paperwork required.

I also asked if she would repair it based upon its Bonwit Teller stamp.  She said absolutely.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## emmalee1981

fischefische said:


> I just got a clarification on the repair policy from the King of Prussia Hermes store. I'm going to bring in a (woefully aged) Kelly and hope for the best.
> 
> She said that as long as it was regular leather (which it is), any bag can be brought in for repair. If it is an exotic skin (e.g., ostrich) it must have its accompanying paperwork IF it is shipped to Paris--for something in NYC, no paperwork required.
> 
> I also asked if she would repair it based upon its Bonwit Teller stamp. She said absolutely.
> 
> Hope that helps someone!


 

FF,

Can we see the "before and after" pix of your kelly when it returns?
I would like to bring mine in since Blackrock really darkens the scratches and rubbed corners. Phew..dont know how much that will cost and whether it would be a "miracle"...

Thanks


----------



## 880

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !



OMG, ouch, so sorry for your experience, my peko. My SA accompanies me to Claude -- she says its a learning experience for her too. . . 

Spa can take a long time. I have brought everything in, no problem. But there are times when they recommend a piece be replaced rather than repaired, for example, handle frays etc. . . and that does add up. For example, handle on a kelly 450 and up; canvas strap replaced, I think 100, tirette, 100, sanglers  (sp?) 395, so take all that into consideration. . . you could also bring the bag and your friend into the store to ask for an estimate  before you take it off her hands. . . There is also the vintage leather thread on tpf - docride's thread that you might want to check out.


----------



## Gracemnot

Hermes repair can work wonders. My sister took a "vintage" (that's code for an ancient, dried out yet mildewed, yucky, beyond hope) Kelly to Claude a few years back. It took forever, she almost forgot about it. But it was truly like a new bag.  

This was not a spa treatment. It was sent in as a repair and refurbish. More, I think than they would do as spa.

It was a few years ago and took a long time. I remember it costing a fair bit. Not quite an arm and a leg, but at least an arm.

I love seeing the old beauties restored.  Good liuck.


----------



## fischefische

emmalee1981 said:


> FF,
> 
> Can we see the "before and after" pix of your kelly when it returns?
> I would like to bring mine in since Blackrock really darkens the scratches and rubbed corners. Phew..dont know how much that will cost and whether it would be a "miracle"...
> 
> Thanks



Sure, I'll post pics when it comes back to me in 4 weeks.  Just got the price quote, which might help someone who has a bag in need of severe repair:
$100 for clochette
$130 for restitching on the tops
$162 for cleaning/repair to seam

So $392 to repair the bag, which I didn't think was that bad.  

Mine has more "hidden" problems--mainly some cracks on the interior of the top flap--but they assured me they would do the best they can with the drier portions of the leather.  Cross your fingers!  

If it comes back to me in 4 weeks, all told it will be 10 weeks from drop off to return.  I'm not in the least bit anxious...HA.


----------



## olie_28

Hi,

I just bought a 35 swift birkin, and my son was accidentlly sticking his sticker on the corner of my bags. When i tried to pull the sticker (maybe i pulled too hard), the top layer of the leather peeled off and i can see the top layer color was  on the sticker, now the corner of my birkin have a big scuff. 

Can anyone with more experience help me, whether hermes spa can fix this, and come back like new? And how much this will cost me?

Thanks


----------



## Encore Hermes

They probably can fix it, or at least make it look better. Hermes dyed the corners of one bag I had which was box calf and it looks great. You can take it into your local store and they will give you an estimate, or that store will send the bag off to a store with a craftsperson and call you with an estimate. The price will depend on where you are. I just had one bag with slight corner damage (togo) and the charge to fix was 100 US including conditioning the whole bag.


----------



## olie_28

Thanks for ur advice...now i can sleep better


----------



## souxiewoozie

Good Morning, 
I have an interesting situation, I have a very old Hermes bag, that was given to me back in the 80's by a celebrity (my grand-aunt worked for the celeb and spouse). 
But, (there is ALWAYS a but huh?) after doing a little research, I can't find ANYTHING to say I have a genuine bag!?!?!?
It's an absolutly beautifulllllll navy blue bag with two handles at the top, and then a detachable strap, ultra soft leather--- like butta, heavy gold hardware that is not "brassy" looking, it has a H in a circle in the bottom right corner, but the bag dosen't say "Hermes" or paris AT ALL.  It's only marking is a very small, very tattered tag inside that says "Industria Argentina" running top to bottom on the tag, then (usual left to right) "Cuero Vaca" then under that is a printed "ART." and in hand written red ink what looks like 1C48, could be 1L48, hard to tell. The inside pocket has a broken zipper so no tab to tell. 
This was given to me as a pre-teen to tote my teen beat magazine, my flowers in the atic paperback, a bottle of Love's baby soft and a fist full of flavored chapstik's and lip balms to return home from out of state. I didn't know back then that there were "brand names" for anything other than Jordash jeans, But I tell you it did start a lifetime LOVE for handbags! 

Then sometime around the mid 90's, my (grand)Aunt said it was from the early 50's and given to the celeb by the motion picture studio as a signing gift. Told me the history of it, (or a cute story anyway) anyone, have any ideas how to do some homework on it?!
It has some slight damage now, but for years I didn't know it was anything "special", as a matter of fact all through 3 years of Jr. High School it was my "pencil pouch". It is absolutly amazing that this bag is intact at ALL, but it is in really decent shape, especially if it is close to 60 years old. Can you imagine just giving away an expensive bag to a little girl visiting her aunt who works fer ya'. I was such a "kid" she offered me the dust jacket and I told her, "oh, no thanks, I don't think I need it" and she chuckled and said "Well, it should really stay with the bag" and I said, "that's alright, I have a feather duster at home, I can take care of the dust myself" and she laughed and laughed.


----------



## fin

went to Hermes here in HK and they say it would take about 3 months before I can get my Kelly 35 back which is a bit worse for wear so I have decided to have it done when we get repatriate back to Europe next year.


----------



## ShopGirl647

Yes, it can get expensive here and there. That's why I would not use it as a workhorse. It actually devalues the bag even with the slightest markings on the corners etc. But the service at Hermes is pretty good.


----------



## nyyparis

in hong kong some repair shop can change color of the bag for us $200


Grands Fonds said:


> Chantall,
> 
> They can fix almost anything, and can defenitely improve a scratch on the leather (not sure about completely eradicating it - depends on the leather and the scratch!)...I must admit, I have never heard of peeling handles  ...the only issues I have encountered with handles on H bags is re-stitching, darkening where it is held and slight wearing of the grain........BTW the leather is never "painted" it is dyed....it sounds strange, the peeling you describe


----------



## HermesFSH

nyyparis said:


> in hong kong some repair shop can change color of the bag for us $200



Really??? You can change the colour of the bag??? Do H do this too? What are the results like?


----------



## mrssparkles

nyyparis said:


> in hong kong some repair shop can change color of the bag for us $200



Please do not do this to Hermes bags.


----------



## mrssparkles

ShopGirl647 said:


> Yes, it can get expensive here and there. *That's why I would not use it as a workhorse. It actually devalues the bag even with the slightest markings on the corners etc.* But the service at Hermes is pretty good.



ShopGirl, I appreciate what you're saying here.  Well cared for bags do retain their resale vale.  That's a fact.  It depends on the owner's objective.  To own and resell, and then repeat the process again ... I guess more care would be needed.

But for most of us who use our H bags with great ease, and little care, and not to baby our bags too much (that, by the way, is the only way to truly enjoy the ownership of a H bag), ... sustaining corner wear is not uncommon.


----------



## Encore Hermes

^ ITA

I love my bags, I use my bags, and if/when they require attention, I take them to Hermes for service.


----------



## HermesHunk

I just brought a Trim I bought for my mother when I was 16 (I recall it was $325 back then!!) to Claude in NY and they are refurbishing it for $125 though it really needed very little except that the gold hardware had worn off. Funny but Claude said he knew me somehow though he didnt look familiar to me...then we figured out that I had lived in his building off of Sutton Place more than 6 years ago! If only I had know he worked at H I would have "worked" that angle more to get a discount LOL


----------



## apricotpdn

I inherited a vintage Kelly that has some damage. Do you think that if I take it to H they can repair it.
sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb1.JPG
sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb7.JPG
sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb8.JPG
sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb9.JPG
sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb11.JPG


----------



## Luccibag

apricotpdn said:


> I inherited a vintage Kelly that has some damage. Do you think that if I take it to H they can repair it.
> sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb1.JPG
> sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb7.JPG
> sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb8.JPG
> sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb9.JPG
> sheerinsanity.com/images/ebay/hermesb11.JPG


 
Its definitely worth taking in to Hermes for spa treatment ($125). They cannot fix the cracked leather but they will make it look a whole lot better.


----------



## apricotpdn

WOW! Phenomenal collection! ...and thank you I think I will take it in. I'm very excited! This is my first H bag. =D


----------



## Jgirl81

Hi girls, I just want to share my Hermes spa experience with everyone. So, I have an about 8-9 year old Kelly. It's in great condition for its age, but I wanted to give it a "face lift" and I was curious to find out what the Hermes spa could do. I know that for a bag in great condition, stores in North America won't send it to Paris and often just comes back to the owner in much the same condition (from what I've read from TPF). So, as I moving to Paris for work, i took the Kelly with me and brought it to the Hermes store at FSH. So the nice lady at the Hermes store first remarked repeatedly in what amazing condition the bag was in and then filled out the repair request. So, the bag was sent in for nettoyage (cleaning), maquillage (make-up?) and astiquage (polishing). What I was surprised about was the price. It came up to 160EUR and it would take 5 weeks. I thought the price for this was about $125US. I'm surprised that it would cost significantly more when there would be no shipping charges involved. In any case I left the purse for its spa treatment. About two weeks later, I got a phone call from the store and they asked whether I would like to have them add the stitching/re-stitching option to the spa treatment and it would cost an additional 106EUR. I told them to go ahead with it as I wanted the bag to come back in its best condition possible. However, I'm wondering why they asked whether I wanted the bag to be stitched/re-stitched if the lady at the store (and I) thought that it is already in pretty good conditions. 

Anyhow, I will update everyone on the outcome in a few weeks time. I have one question for you all. Does anyone know whether it is possible to ask for a new box when receiving the bag back from its spa treatment? I have the old one, but it would be wonderful to get a brand new one to store a re-juvenated Kelly!


----------



## perlerare

Jgirl81 said:


> Hi girls, I just want to share my Hermes spa experience with everyone. So, I have an about 8-9 year old Kelly. It's in great condition for its age, but I wanted to give it a "face lift" and I was curious to find out what the Hermes spa could do. I know that for a bag in great condition, stores in North America won't send it to Paris and often just comes back to the owner in much the same condition (from what I've read from TPF). So, as I moving to Paris for work, i took the Kelly with me and brought it to the Hermes store at FSH. So the nice lady at the Hermes store first remarked repeatedly in what amazing condition the bag was in and then filled out the repair request. So, the bag was sent in for nettoyage (cleaning), maquillage (make-up?) and *astiquage *(polishing). What I was surprised about was the price. It came up to 160EUR and it would take 5 weeks. I thought the price for this was about $125US. I'm surprised that it would cost significantly more when there would be no shipping charges involved. In any case I left the purse for its spa treatment. About two weeks later, I got a phone call from the store and they asked whether I would like to have them add the stitching/re-stitching option to the spa treatment and it would cost an additional 106EUR. I told them to go ahead with it as I wanted the bag to come back in its best condition possible. However, *I'm wondering why they asked whether I wanted the bag to be stitched/re-stitched if the lady at the store (and I) thought that it is already in pretty good conditions. *
> 
> Anyhow, I will update everyone on the outcome in a few weeks time. I have one question for you all. Does anyone know whether it is possible to ask for a new box when receiving the bag back from its spa treatment? I have the old one, but it would be wonderful to get a brand new one to store a re-juvenated Kelly!



*Astiquage* is about renewing the resined edges of your Kelly. It is not about polishing the bag itself.
This is  a very sophisticated job and it will make your bag look definitely better.
This is why the price is higher than expected.

The lady in the store was nice to YOU. The people in the repair-atelier inspected YOUR BAG, instead. They might have found some used or missing stitchings and they did not want to do the job for free, so they asked you if you would pay for it.

I doubt they will give you a new box, but it does not urt asking for it with a  nice smile.


----------



## Jgirl81

Thanks Perlerare for your insight. Now that you mentioned it, I think the lady at the store did try to show me how they would revamp the edges. It was just hard to associate the different terms with the different tasks. 

I guess I made a good decision to go ahead with the stitching job. I'm sure those experts at the repair-atelier know best what my bag needs to come fresh and new =) 

Do you know by any chance why the price discrepancy between the US and France? Does the $125 that other members quoted not include the "astiquage" service? Thanks in the advance!


----------



## Cinderlala

Jgirl81 said:


> Thanks Perlerare for your insight. Now that you mentioned it, I think the lady at the store did try to show me how they would revamp the edges. It was just hard to associate the different terms with the different tasks.
> 
> I guess I made a good decision to go ahead with the stitching job. I'm sure those experts at the repair-atelier know best what my bag needs to come fresh and new =)
> 
> Do you know by any chance why the price discrepancy between the US and France? *Does the $125 that other members quoted not include the "astiquage" service?* Thanks in the advance!


 
That's right---$125 would be just for the cleaning/polishing/touch-up sort of things, IIRC.


----------



## lilmonkey

I just bought a Vintage Hermes Black box leather Kelly from Fashionphile and the zipper says "ECLAIR" and doesn't have an H on it.  The date code is R (T), and i don't know what year that comes from.  Does anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## tesi

lilmonkey said:


> I just bought a Vintage Hermes Black box leather Kelly from Fashionphile and the zipper says "ECLAIR" and doesn't have an H on it.  The date code is R (T), and i don't know what year that comes from.  Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.



take a peek here:  Reference: Date Stamps by Year

in the reference section for hermes.


----------



## aspenmartial

Cinderlala said:


> That's right---$125 would be just for the cleaning/polishing/touch-up sort of things, IIRC.


 I was told cleaning Kelly watch would be little over $100!!!  It was not for fancy work, it was just for polishing normal scratches to make it look nice (I wore it for a few years, so, I wanted to make it shiny again).  Nothing was broken, no dent..etc.! Even bag cleaning is $125!!!  Wow, I wonder why polishing a small Kelly watch would cost about the same as cleaning a bag....


----------



## good life

I haven't brought a bag in yet to be cleaned, but I've brought bracelets to be fixed. They never gave me a new box. 
So, I'm sure this isn't the right thread for this but does anyone know how I can get more boxes? Some of mine are in worn out shape or crushed. thanks


----------



## mrssparkles

good life said:


> I haven't brought a bag in yet to be cleaned, but I've brought bracelets to be fixed. *They never gave me a new box.*
> So, I'm sure this isn't the right thread for this but does anyone know how I can get more boxes? Some of mine are in worn out shape or crushed. thanks



The orange boxes are part of gift wrapping / packaging for brand new items only.  I don't think H would want to play a part in helping the secondary market re-package resale items, and therefore wouldn't give out new boxes and/or ribbons.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I just took my vintage Kelly in for a spa treatement.  The quote for cleaning and polishing is $175.  If I want new lock and keys, it would be another $200.


----------



## Everlong

does Hermes offer this cleaning/rejuvenating service for wallets and accessories?


----------



## bababebi

^^ Yes they do. If your wallet is missing a stitch for example, it will be re-stitched.


----------



## birkel

The only thing is with true vintage bags it is bit  of a problem because they take long to provide new accessories like my clochette and new lock for my vintage black box Kelly it took ages but the box did come back looking better than ever !


----------



## Romi2010

Hi, I am about to buy a vintage kelly but I noticed there are some rub/scratch (not a major but you could see them) in the bottom corners of the bag. 
Could someone tell me whether those rub would be improved/restored by Spa?


----------



## mistikat

It would depend on what leather the bag is, and its general overall condition.


----------



## mangujowa

When should the first spa for a box kelly be? And how often from then on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LeeClee

Just spoke to Claude during my visit last week to show him mi minorly scratched 35cm box calf sellier Kelly. He took a lool amd said it would take 6 to 8 weeks and cost $120.


----------



## Charm

Romi2010 said:


> Hi, I am about to buy a vintage kelly but I noticed there are some rub/scratch (not a major but you could see them) in the bottom corners of the bag.
> Could someone tell me whether those rub would be improved/restored by Spa?


 
What leather is this Kelly, is it box?  If so, this leather often refurbishes well, rubbed corners can often be improved but it depends on the extent of the rubbing, if the top portion of the leather is gone then it might not be possible to bring it back to new condition, although it could look much better.  Best thing to do would be to post some photos if you can in the Vintage Bag Nightmares thread in the reference section.  DocRide is great with leather and might be able to advise you. 

 But of course the best person to help you would be your Hermes craftsperson, they will be able to tell you what is and is not possible.

Have you checked to make sure this bag is authentic?


----------



## Kruska

Hello everyone,
I need your advice if possible. I have Birkin Kelly bag wich is in pretty bad shape. I have read your posts and you all talk about Paris as only possible place to go for a bag repair. I was wondering is it possible to get it repaired in any store in Europe or I simply must go to Paris?
The closest shop for me is located in Vienna.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Romi2010

Charm said:


> What leather is this Kelly, is it box?  If so, this leather often refurbishes well, rubbed corners can often be improved but it depends on the extent of the rubbing, if the top portion of the leather is gone then it might not be possible to bring it back to new condition, although it could look much better.  Best thing to do would be to post some photos if you can in the Vintage Bag Nightmares thread in the reference section.  DocRide is great with leather and might be able to advise you.
> 
> But of course the best person to help you would be your Hermes craftsperson, they will be able to tell you what is and is not possible.
> 
> Have you checked to make sure this bag is authentic?



Hi Charm, thanks for your comment, really appreciate it 
I'll check Vintage Bag Nightmares thread.

Yes, it was already authenticated by Bababebi. (haven't purchased yet)
It is a box calf retourne in navy blue and the bottom corners are slightly scuffed/rubbed.  The rubbed parts looks a little whitish.

Since the reseller's price is higher than what vintage kellys go for and price is not negotiable, I'd like to make sure that Spa could improve the appearance.


----------



## Charm

Romi2010 said:


> Hi Charm, thanks for your comment, really appreciate it
> I'll check Vintage Bag Nightmares thread.
> 
> Yes, it was already authenticated by Bababebi. (haven't purchased yet)
> It is a box calf retourne in navy blue and the bottom corners are slightly scuffed/rubbed. The rubbed parts looks a little whitish.
> 
> Since the reseller's price is higher than what vintage kellys go for and price is not negotiable, I'd like to make sure that Spa could improve the appearance.


 
You are welcome. I took a look at the photos and in my opinion, the rubbing is minor as far as can be seen from the photo, a spa treatment might be able to blend that in nicely. Ask for some more photos of the other corners as they only show the one.


----------



## Romi2010

Charm said:


> You are welcome. I took a look at the photos and in my opinion, the rubbing is minor as far as can be seen from the photo, a spa treatment might be able to blend that in nicely. Ask for some more photos of the other corners as they only show the one.



Thanks for taking your time to check for me.  
The reseller sent me the extra photos and it shows the other corners also have similar minor rub/scuff.  He even assured that those are minor and Hermes could improve but I just wanted to hear other people's opinion in this thread.


----------



## honey88

For those of you who have bought vintage bags from resellers:  what do you say when you take the bag in for spa?  Do you tell the SA that this was bought from a reseller?  Does that affect whether or not they will accept the bag for spa??


----------



## mommynpoppy

honey88 said:


> For those of you who have bought vintage bags from resellers:  what do you say when you take the bag in for spa?  Do you tell the SA that this was bought from a reseller?  Does that affect whether or not they will accept the bag for spa??



As long as it is a genuine Hermes, they will accept it. Ive brought in my birkin bought from a reseller to be cleaned conditioned etc. I don't think Hermes asks questions about the bag unless it is a fake bag. Hope this helps


----------



## honey88

Thanks *Mommynpoppy*!  Does your SA ask where you got the bag from?  Am just asking because earlier in this thread, someone said their SA refused to service a bag bought from a reseller.... even though it was authentic (I'm assuming).


----------



## costa

mommynpoppy said:


> As long as it is a genuine Hermes, they will accept it. Ive brought in my birkin bought from a reseller to be cleaned conditioned etc. *I don't think Hermes asks questions about the bag unless it is a fake bag*. Hope this helps



They never asked me any question on vintage bags I have. Sometimes they just admire it.


----------



## Graciella

honey88 said:


> Thanks *Mommynpoppy*!  Does your SA ask where you got the bag from?  Am just asking because earlier in this thread, someone said their SA refused to service a bag bought from a reseller.... even though it was authentic (I'm assuming).



that happened to me, and my bag (Bolide) still hasn't been to the spa yet as there is only one H boutique in my area...


----------



## castorny

Hermes will accept any authentic bag for service regardless of where it was purchased.  If your store is refusing to help you, I would report them to corporate and call Madison Ave or FSH and ship it directly to them for spa.


----------



## SpecialK12

castorny said:


> Hermes will accept any authentic bag for service regardless of where it was purchased.  If your store is refusing to help you, I would report them to corporate and call Madison Ave or FSH and ship it directly to them for spa.


Agree.
Claude at Madison has taken my boutique purchased and reseller purchased bags alike without any hesitation.  Just this week I dropped my Ebene/ Orange Vibrato Canoe for service - removal of a small grease stain.  He asked where I bought it since he could not recall having seen one in NY ever and  I was very honest about having purchased it from a reseller.  He didn't even blink.  Of course, it has to be authentic - he turned away a fake Kelly while I was there.


----------



## Graciella

castorny said:


> Hermes will accept any authentic bag for service regardless of where it was purchased.  If your store is refusing to help you, I would report them to corporate and call Madison Ave or FSH and ship it directly to them for spa.



I'll certainly take it with me to Paris next summer and try again at FSH


----------



## castorny

One caveat is that Hermes may reject a bag for service if it has been altered or serviced by a non-Hermes craftsman.


----------



## honey88

Thank you all for the comments on spa, very illuminating!  In short, it sounds as if the non-US stores have a different policy than the US ones on taking reseller bags (even if they're authentic).  Still, at the end of the day, Paris will take all authentic bags as long as they've only been serviced by H.


----------



## josephinebean

Hello,

I have a 1960's vintage Kelly that I am going to take in for spa treatment and a new set of lock, keys and clochette. I was wondering if anyone knows if Hermes could stamp my initials into the bag while it is away in Paris for a refurb?

Has anyone ever had this sort of personalisation before, would you recommend it and what is the cost?

Thanks ladies


----------



## toniec

Yes they do still put initials on bags.  I seem to recall MaiTai posting pics of her bag strap being stamped but I am not sofisticated enough in my search skills so can't find it.  Maybe someone else can find it.


----------



## mistikat

Here you go!
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/having-your-bag-stamped-466918-2.html#post11156793


----------



## SpecialK12

Getting initials is free and, in the US, any store with a craftsman will do it for you. It does not have to go to Paris.


----------



## toniec

mistikat said:


> Here you go!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/having-your-bag-stamped-466918-2.html#post11156793


 

Your a star *mistikat*


----------



## josephinebean

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## annatola

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !


 
Do they still like this or it was just that particular SA in that store?


----------



## costa

annatola said:


> Do they still like this or it was just that particular SA in that store?



I don't know about Asia. In France and Italy they would accept any authentic Hermes bag,  no matter where it was bought or how old it is.


----------



## ariluvya21

They also accept any authentic Hermes bag in the United States.  I brought in my Birkin 35 for spa to Manhasset (and they are a franchised store).  The bag was purchased brand new through a reseller (it was my first major H purchase and I wouldn't have gotten a Birkin otherwise) and Manhasset took it for me and sent it to Madison for spa.  I brought it in Labor Day weekend and it was back in my arms by Memorial Day.  I didn't have to pay shipping - just the fee for the services I needed done to the bag.

I was told that if one brings in a non-authentic bag, the craftsman servicing the bag will call the SA and let the SA know.  The SA will then call the client and find out if they want the bag back, shipping is at the cost of the owner as well as a fee for the the troubles of the craftsman, or they have the option of having the bag disposed of.  They will also not accept the bag if it has been serviced by anyone other than an H craftsman.  Same things goes though: the shipping costs are on the client.

HK does not sound like a nice store!  I wonder if Hermes corporate knows about their policy not to accept any bag not purchased at that location?  It doesn't sound in line with the service we expect of this company.


----------



## annatola

costa said:


> I don't know about Asia. In France and Italy they would accept any authentic Hermes bag, no matter where it was bought or how old it is.


 
yes, I was wondering about the Asia store, guess may have to try it out....


----------



## nikoinc

josephinebean said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 1960's vintage Kelly that I am going to take in for spa treatment and a new set of lock, keys and clochette. I was wondering if anyone knows if Hermes could stamp my initials into the bag while it is away in Paris for a refurb?
> 
> Has anyone ever had this sort of personalisation before, would you recommend it and what is the cost?
> 
> Thanks ladies


Kinda late response though.  I took my Kelly to store a few weeks ago and they called me back today.  My Kelly is pretty OLD!  1950's... Anyway, It will take about 4 weeks and $127 for refurb my Kelly. sunnies


----------



## oonagh113

Hi *annatola*, I have brought vintage bags which I did not buy in the HK store to the HK store for refurbishment, no problem. I suppose it depends on the SA. I am a regular buyer of scarves from this SA, but I would not be a vip.


----------



## designergoods

I am curious to know if Hermes will refurbish my bag that is stamped with a "S"? I appreciate any input!


----------



## oonagh113

^^ I believe that H may not refurbish sale bags, although I could be wrong. There are a few threads on this.


----------



## bababebi

oonagh113 said:


> ^^ I believe that H may not refurbish sale bags, although I could be wrong. There are a few threads on this.



No, this is not correct information.  Hermes does accept bags purchased at the sales for repair and refurbishing.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you *oonagh113* and *bababebi* for your input. I apologize if this question was asked as I couldn't find a definite answer. 
My Hermes store is pretty far and would like to save myself the trip if I will be getting rejected, so I will give it a try then! Also, I was told by my SA that there was a price increase on refurbishment costing $185 now!! ush: Just the end of last year it was $175.


----------



## billbill

oonagh113 said:


> Hi *annatola*, I have brought vintage bags which I did not buy in the HK store to the HK store for refurbishment, no problem. I suppose it depends on the SA. I am a regular buyer of scarves from this SA, but I would not be a vip.


 
I did the same, brought a vintage bag for refurbishment without any problem to the HK store. The SA was so nice and praised on the color. It took a month to get the bag back. 

Note:I'm not a regular there.


----------



## oonagh113

Bababebi said:


> No, this is not correct information. Hermes does accept bags purchased at the sales for repair and refurbishing.


 

Thank you, *Bababebi*, that's good to know.


----------



## josephinebean

Yes I decided not to go for the refurb because when i bought it, she had already had a new strap and clochette so is in really good condition as it is. 
Had my initials stamped and it looks gorgeous! Still waiting on the shoulder strap though


----------



## Love Of My Life

Think you just have to try...you never know....


----------



## chohk

Hello billbill and oonagh113, may I know which store is (accepting vintage bags for refurbishment)?  I have vintage bags and it would be great if HK stores accept vintage bags for refurbishment!  I had once asked a SA in The Galleria in Central a year ago whether they accept vintage bags for refurbishment and she said Hermes would not accept bags not brought from the stores for refurbishment.  Her expression I must say was displeasing ...







billbill said:


> I did the same, brought a vintage bag for refurbishment without any problem to the HK store. The SA was so nice and praised on the color. It took a month to get the bag back.
> 
> Note:I'm not a regular there.


----------



## billbill

chohk said:


> Hello billbill and oonagh113, may I know which store is (accepting vintage bags for refurbishment)? I have vintage bags and it would be great if HK stores accept vintage bags for refurbishment! I had once asked a SA in The Galleria in Central a year ago whether they accept vintage bags for refurbishment and she said Hermes would not accept bags not brought from the stores for refurbishment. Her expression I must say was displeasing ...


 
Hi chohk. I took my bag to the Central shop around last July. I too asked the SA on why HK shop offers the refurbishment service now (which i know it's not available before). The SA explained that there's craftsmen in the shop now and so they can help "our dear H" customer. 

Also, the craftsmen will quote on how much it costs for the refurbishment service, I was quoted around US$150 for my vintage Kelly, which was a great price. I didn't take pic before and after, but the condition was definitely improved (even my DH who seldom notice my bag said it looks "newer")


----------



## oonagh113

I also took my bags to the Galleria store. There is indeed a craftsman (lady, in fact) there now. 

My Kelly cost more than *billbills*, I cant remember how much exactly. It was definitely improved, but I was not thrilled with the results, which I kind of expected to be as it is black box. Maybe I was being unrealistic.


----------



## chohk

Thanks a lot billbill and oonagh113   I now know where to go to refurbish my vintage kellys.  I have used Blackrock's Leather N Rich as recommended by doc to refurbish my BBK and the result is great


----------



## heatherlamhw

billbill said:


> Hi chohk. I took my bag to the Central shop around last July. I too asked the SA on why HK shop offers the refurbishment service now (which i know it's not available before). The SA explained that there's craftsmen in the shop now and so they can help "our dear H" customer.
> 
> Also, the craftsmen will quote on how much it costs for the refurbishment service, I was quoted around US$150 for my vintage Kelly, which was a great price. I didn't take pic before and after, but the condition was definitely improved (even my DH who seldom notice my bag said it looks "newer")



Hiii,
I have a kelly double tour bracelet with gold lettering that has been slightly rubbed off!! Do you know if the HK stores will take accessories?
Also, does having a craftsman in store mean that they don't have to be sent off the paris? So I assume the waiting time will be much shorter? How long did it take for you to get your bag back? 
thanks!


----------



## Athenas

Hi! I'm not sure if it's the right tread but i don't know where to post it.

 I just bought my first kelly 2 weeks ago. It's vintage, from the late 50's and made of  this old rouge H box retourné with ghw which looks incredibly gorgeous ... at least to me 

I totally love it, it's my dream bag, but after reading and viewing tons of treads here, i feel a bit disappointed because my kelly's preowner got it's corners refurbished with pieces of leather (box calf, rouge h new version) by Hermes before i bought it . 
First i thought it was something common or original in a positive way because i had seen a lot of kellys with particularities (and that i know you can kind of cusomize it, so why not the corners?) but now i'm a bit worried some people would think my bag is ruined or fake..?

Does someone has the same issue? I guess since it was made at Hermès it's makes of my bag an hybrid and not a ruined one? What do you think?

TIA!

(i totally apologies for the mistakes, i'm a french native speaker, merci )


----------



## mistikat

Have you thought of taking it back to Hermes and seeing if something else can be done to fix the corners that might be more to your taste?


----------



## Athenas

mistikat said:


> Have you thought of taking it back to Hermes and seeing if something else can be done to fix the corners that might be more to your taste?




Thank you for your answer 


Yes, that could have been an option, but since the leather pieces are  stitched i guess it would leave some tiny holes all over the corners .

 Also, i'm wondering if there is not a good reason why the previous  owner did that. Perhaps it was the only solution to hide some major  scratch... The probleme is i can't ask her cause i got it from a resall  boutique.
Do you know what would be too gone to be fixed? Maybe it's the last solution they have?

To me it was okay, it didn't bug me until i realized it was making my poor Kelly suspicious...


----------



## hermesugo

I am sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but I have a stain on my dust bag, its driving me crazy and I don't know where its from or what it is! But would it be a good idea to put my dust bag in the wash? say, on a gentle cycle or do these dust bags need to be dry cleaned? Any help if very much appreciated! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Athenas

hermesugo said:


> I am sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but I have a stain on my dust bag, its driving me crazy and I don't know where its from or what it is! But would it be a good idea to put my dust bag in the wash? say, on a gentle cycle or do these dust bags need to be dry cleaned? Any help if very much appreciated! Thank you everyone!



Perhaps you could go to the dry cleaner?


----------



## livethelake

hermesugo said:


> I am sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but I have a stain on my dust bag, its driving me crazy and I don't know where its from or what it is! But would it be a good idea to put my dust bag in the wash? say, on a gentle cycle or do these dust bags need to be dry cleaned? Any help if very much appreciated! Thank you everyone!


 
You should be fine washing it.  They are either cotton or cotton blend, very washer friendly


----------



## hermesugo

Ahh,  I should have guessed that it needed to be dry cleaned, guess that will have to be my only choice then! thanks


----------



## hermesugo

livethelake said:


> You should be fine washing it.  They are either cotton or cotton blend, very washer friendly



Oh yes??? Hmmm, that does sound way better than taking my little dust bag all the way to the dry cleaners! Thank you! Anyone else can chime in?


----------



## Athenas

Do whatever you feel like. I would try to wash it myself carefully with some gentle product first and see how it reacts. Otherwise, i'd ask the dry cleaner


----------



## Ms Birkin

I have washed dust bags by hand with a non biological washing liquid. They came out fine


----------



## castorny

Athenas said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if it's the right tread but i don't know where to post it.
> 
> I just bought my first kelly 2 weeks ago. It's vintage, from the late 50's and made of  this old rouge H box retourné with ghw which looks incredibly gorgeous ... at least to me
> 
> I totally love it, it's my dream bag, but after reading and viewing tons of treads here, i feel a bit disappointed because my kelly's preowner got it's corners refurbished with pieces of leather (box calf, rouge h new version) by Hermes before i bought it .
> First i thought it was something common or original in a positive way because i had seen a lot of kellys with particularities (and that i know you can kind of cusomize it, so why not the corners?) but now i'm a bit worried some people would think my bag is ruined or fake..?
> 
> Does someone has the same issue? I guess since it was made at Hermès it's makes of my bag an hybrid and not a ruined one? What do you think?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> (i totally apologies for the mistakes, i'm a french native speaker, merci )



A picture would be great.  I've never heard of this type of repair.  Could be cool.


----------



## Athenas

castorny said:


> A picture would be great.  I've never heard of this type of repair.  Could be cool.



Of course.  Here it is 

img11.hostingpics.net/pics/967430Kelly.jpg

They remade the handle, the corners and also the shoulder stap at the same time.


----------



## chicology

Hi folks, how easily can a new set of lock and keys to a vintage Kelly be purchased?  Will it be possible?


----------



## Athenas

chicology said:


> Hi folks, how easily can a new set of lock and keys to a vintage Kelly be purchased?  Will it be possible?



It should be as easy as pushing Hermès's door and ask for them. Once i was looking for limited edition lock and they showed me regular ones, but perhaps it's not in every boutique. You should be able to order a new set at least.


----------



## castorny

I think it looks kinda cool.  I was not aware that Hermes did repairs like this.  are you sure it was done by Hermes?  If so, then I would say to enjoy your unique bag.



Athenas said:


> Of course.  Here it is
> 
> img11.hostingpics.net/pics/967430Kelly.jpg
> 
> They remade the handle, the corners and also the shoulder stap at the same time.


----------



## Athenas

castorny said:


> I think it looks kinda cool.  I was not aware that Hermes did repairs like this.  are you sure it was done by Hermes?  If so, then I would say to enjoy your unique bag.



That's what told me the resellers. According to them, it was just coming back from spa and repair and previously belonged to a really "important" lady of my city.. so perhaps she had some favor... 

The color match the handle and i think it looks like the new version of rouge h but i can't be sure, i have no way to compare.

I don't live so far from Paris, next time i'll go there i'll make sure it's been remade by Hermès or get another one.  If so, i'll try to focus on the fact i got an unique bag and even hope i got an exclusivity. 

I'll let you know ...


----------



## chicology

Athenas said:


> It should be as easy as pushing Hermès's door and ask for them. Once i was looking for limited edition lock and they showed me regular ones, but perhaps it's not in every boutique. You should be able to order a new set at least.



Thanks Athenas, you are an angel


----------



## billbill

heatherlamhw said:


> Hiii,
> I have a kelly double tour bracelet with gold lettering that has been slightly rubbed off!! Do you know if the HK stores will take accessories?
> Also, does having a craftsman in store mean that they don't have to be sent off the paris? So I assume the waiting time will be much shorter? How long did it take for you to get your bag back?
> thanks!


 
Hello

I'm not sure of the refurbishment of accessory, but not harm to ask

Yes, they don't need to send the bag to Paris, the refurbishment is done here. It took me around a month to get the bag back, that was last Oct.


----------



## billbill

chicology said:


> Hi folks, how easily can a new set of lock and keys to a vintage Kelly be purchased? Will it be possible?


 
I asked SA on replacement the clasp of shoulder strap of my vintage kelly, but SA said they don't have that kind of clasp (don't know how to describe, but that's the kind of clasp on a 1x years old kelly) now. i can either get the new style clasp or wait for 5 months for them to place order to paris on getting the old clasp.


----------



## Lutz

billbill said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure of the refurbishment of accessory, but not harm to ask
> 
> Yes, they don't need to send the bag to Paris, the refurbishment is done here. It took me around a month to get the bag back, that was last Oct.


 


chohk said:


> Hello billbill and oonagh113, may I know which store is (accepting vintage bags for refurbishment)? I have vintage bags and it would be great if HK stores accept vintage bags for refurbishment! I had once asked a SA in The Galleria in Central a year ago whether they accept vintage bags for refurbishment and she said Hermes would not accept bags not brought from the stores for refurbishment. Her expression I must say was displeasing ...


 


heatherlamhw said:


> Hiii,
> I have a kelly double tour bracelet with gold lettering that has been slightly rubbed off!! Do you know if the HK stores will take accessories?
> Also, does having a craftsman in store mean that they don't have to be sent off the paris? So I assume the waiting time will be much shorter? How long did it take for you to get your bag back?
> thanks!


 

My dear fellow tPFers in Hong Kong, I am sorry to share the news that our craftslady has left Hong Kong. Repair and spa jobs will be sent to France again.


----------



## kewave

Lutz said:


> My dear fellow tPFers in Hong Kong, I am sorry to share the news that our craftslady has left Hong Kong. Repair and spa jobs will be sent to France again.



That's so sad! Any reason why is that? There are quite a few H stores in HK and many tourists bring their bags into HK for cleaning without having to lug it all the way to USA or France. Surely there is a need for at least a craftlady to be based in HK, isn't it?


----------



## chohk

So disappointing ... yes, we do need a craftman, hope a new craftman(lady) will come soon... but thanks Lutz for this information.


----------



## heatherlamhw

Lutz said:


> My dear fellow tPFers in Hong Kong, I am sorry to share the news that our craftslady has left Hong Kong. Repair and spa jobs will be sent to France again.



nooooooo. I'm actually going to paris this summer. Would it be wise for me to just bring it directly to the paris shop, and ask them to send it back to HK when its done? Will that entail a shorter turnaround time?


----------



## djmm

Just wondering if anyone has sent their Birkin/Kelly to have the hardware repolished before? 
I just want to know if they can actually remove minor scuff marks perfectly and whether they can still keep the Hermes word on the hardware intact. Thanks!


----------



## hermeshunter

djmm said:


> Just wondering if anyone has sent their Birkin/Kelly to have the hardware repolished before?
> I just want to know if they can actually remove minor scuff marks perfectly and whether they can still keep the Hermes word on the hardware intact. Thanks!



They will replace the hw that is scratched - I can't recall how much it cost, but I do remember being surprised at how inexpensive it was to replace the plates on the straps of a birkin.


----------



## djmm

Oh they actually replaced the whole thing? If it's cheap, I would be very surprised too (but good nonetheless). Anyone knows how much it cost to replace the hardware?

I guess they can actually polish the hardware to remove the scuff, more cost efficient. I know for watches, this sort of replacement can be very costly, if it's relatively cheap to replace Hermes hardware, that's great news, and you'll be less concerned with scratching up the hardware.


----------



## djmm

double post


----------



## hermeshunter

djmm said:


> Oh they actually replaced the whole thing? If it's cheap, I would be very surprised too (but good nonetheless). Anyone knows how much it cost to replace the hardware?
> 
> I guess they can actually polish the hardware to remove the scuff, more cost efficient. I know for watches, this sort of replacement can be very costly, if it's relatively cheap to replace Hermes hardware, that's great news, and you'll be less concerned with scratching up the hardware.



I wish I could recall what the price was -- it was several years ago and I wanted to fix/polish a scratched plate on a birkin. Claude, the NY craftsman, said I needed to replace the plate. I just remember being pleased with the price - thinking it had to be more than it actually was. I am sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## djmm

hermeshunter said:


> I wish I could recall what the price was -- it was several years ago and I wanted to fix/polish a scratched plate on a birkin. Claude, the NY craftsman, said I needed to replace the plate. I just remember being pleased with the price - thinking it had to be more than it actually was. I am sorry I can't be of more help!



You've been a great help, because I didn't know that replacing HW doesn't cost a fortune. I'm accustomed with rip off prices that watch makers charge for replacement of leather band, buckle, etc... and considering replacing HW would involve quite a bit of labour (removing and attaching new ones), I thought it'd cost quite a bit.

By the way, how scratched was your hardware when you took it to the craftsman last time? I wonder whether they only replace HW or they can actually do rebuff for slightly scuffed ones.


----------



## kewave

^
I can't remember the exact amount, I was quoted more than a couple hundreds USD just to replace the metal plates on the straps and another couple hundreds USD for the turnlock. 
Depending on the H store u visit, the particular store I went to has a french craftlady in store. However, she can only replaces the hardware and does not polish the hardware locally. Any item requiring only polishing will be sent all the way to Paris and takes up to 6mths. 
The hardware on my bag only has very fine hairline scratches and the SA advised me not to bother since its no fun being away from my bag for so long and even new hardware will inevitably get scratches.


----------



## djmm

Wow 6 months is a long wait. I guess we can try taking it to reputable watchmaker and ask them to repolish the hardware. It should be an easy job for them as they deal with very little parts in watches and Hermes HW is just a piece of flat SS.


----------



## kewave

^
Yes, while talking to the SA. A customer walked in requesting to have her H constance belt buckle polished, she was shocked when the SA mentioned it'll be sent to France and the wait time is 6mths! The customer was still standing there, hesitating for a long time whether to leave her belt buckle by the time I left.


----------



## djmm

Maybe the SA was just being conservative in the approximate time, but then again it might be that long if only Paris does the polishing for all worldwide order.


----------



## hermeshunter

The word inexpensive is relative... a couple of hundred dollars is less that I thought it would be and a worthwhile investment as my scratch was rather severe - I probably wouldn't do it just for a scuff or two. I do remember it taking quite awhile -- but, not 6 mos - to be returned.


----------



## kewave

^
Yes, I'm sure the actual work won't take that long and its probaby prudence of the SA to quote a longer duration since there are many factors involved having to ship the hardware all the way to France. I was told the wait time for a bag to be cleaned by the in-house craftlady usually takes up to 12weeks but since I'm a visitor in town, she has kindly accommodated and cleaned my bag within a day!
So I guess I could have the hardware replaced almost immediately too since the craftlady has the parts locally.


----------



## christymarie340

can anyone tell me the proper etiquette after you've sent your bag to the spa? I dropped it off about 5 or 6 weeks ago, when I did the SA said approx. 3 weeks. Is it appropriate to call regarding the status or am I supposed to just wait to be called? TIA!


----------



## designergoods

christymarie340 said:


> can anyone tell me the proper etiquette after you've sent your bag to the spa? I dropped it off about 5 or 6 weeks ago, when I did the SA said approx. 3 weeks. Is it appropriate to call regarding the status or am I supposed to just wait to be called? TIA!


 I have called to check the status of my bag if it has been longer than the promise date. For some reason everytime I did, my bag was ready for pick up! They were more than nice to check for me


----------



## christymarie340

designergoods said:


> I have called to check the status of my bag if it has been longer than the promise date. For some reason everytime I did, my bag was ready for pick up! They were more than nice to check for me



Great, thank you!!


----------



## christymarie340

well, I just called...it was supposed to go to NY for 3 weeks....its been 6 and they just told me they sent it to Paris and it'll be another 3 months I was told I would get a call if that was the case. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm really disappointed


----------



## livethelake

Christy - was it your barenia and toile birkin?  the summer will be over by the time it comes back


----------



## Sus

christymarie340 said:


> well, I just called...it was supposed to go to NY for 3 weeks....its been 6 and they just told me they sent it to Paris and it'll be another 3 months I was told I would get a call if that was the case. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm really disappointed



I have always sent a bag for spa after the season it was used so I would not be waiting during the season.  I hope that your bag returns soon but you want it done right and done well.  After having NYC lose one of my bags recently, going to Paris may be a good thing.


----------



## christymarie340

livethelake said:


> Christy - was it your barenia and toile birkin? the summer will be over by the time it comes back


 
it wasI'm so bummed. I think thats why I'm so upset they didn't call me to let me know (when they said they would). I would've just waited til the summer was over and sent it then.


----------



## christymarie340

Sus said:


> I have always sent a bag for spa after the season it was used so I would not be waiting during the season. I hope that your bag returns soon but you want it done right and done well. After having NYC lose one of my bags recently, going to Paris may be a good thing.


 
Thanks Sus! I'm so sorry they lost your bag, but I'm glad to hear you'll get a replacement. Lesson learned for me for sure!


----------



## livethelake

I think you should fly to Paris and pick it up


----------



## gymangel812

How much is a replacement leather strap for a kelly?


----------



## christymarie340

livethelake said:


> I think you should fly to Paris and pick it up



 I needed that laugh LTL, thank u


----------



## I-shop

Hi, im thinking of having a replacement for my 4 bottom harware of my birkin. Anyone know approximately how much it will cost? Also, can they treated if the leather a bit crack/peeling off on togo? And i have a birkin toile in white and im afraid to wear it, say if its dirty the canvas, will hermes clean it? As i know they can do a good job on the white leather,but the canvas, will they clean it? Thanks


----------



## euric82

Purchased a Hermes Bearn Compact Wallet in Black Mysore. After using it about two weeks, the internal pocket containing the Hermes indentation tore on both ends  ... kinda like an alligator tear. Tear is about 1/16 inch long.

Was very careful in not placing too many cards in the pockets so was surprised and very disappointed with the tear. 

So brought it to a local Hermes store and off it went to New York. 6 months was the projected time frame for the repair. Called about 4 months later to check. They said it is going to take another 6 months due to employees taking summer vacation. After about a week, got a called from the SA. This time he said it is going to be sent to Paris for the repair since it cannot be done in New York. Time frame - 1 to 2 years. (???) I was about to rip my (or my SA's) hair out. 

Is this normal? HELP!!!!

I can't look at the tear everyday, so not sending it for repair is not an option.


----------



## calisnoopy

Hi!

I hope this is okay--I was looking at this Constance in black box, I've never had box leather before but I do know that being smooth it will get/show scratches much easily vs togo

Here are a couple pics of the bag I am looking at with the scratches (looks like normal finger/handling scratches on the leather) doesnt seem to be any actual cuts in the leather or leather peeling off etc...




















Would Hermes spa be able to do anything that removes all the finger scratches on box leather?

And how about hardware surface area scratches?

BTW--any idea how much it may cost to do all this at Hermes?

Thanks!!!


----------



## kewave

^ 
I have a black box kelly but it has never been to the spa since its still immaculate. However, my Togo birkin has gone to H spa/cleaning, there was no scratches on the leather but the hairline scratches on the hardware remained. The SA said I could have the hardware replaced for additional USD500 if I wanted the HW to look new but she didn't think it was necessary since the scratches were very little anyway. General cleaning costs about USD250. 

H craftperson does not re-dye the bag, colored polish may be applied to box leather to improve the general condition. However, leather polish is not permanent and may rub off eventually. Box leather has greather success to be re-stored but honestly I doubt it will look new again. Also, H will not touch the interior of all bags. Hence the scratches in the interior will definitely remain.


----------



## bella_too

Ladies.....can anyone please advise?  I was given a lovely Birkin bag from a friend...she had purchased the bag out of spite when her husband decided to divorce her, never actually carried it because she decided it was too large for her.  I've had the bag for about 4 years now, and have carried it the past two fall/winter seasons.  I noticed that two of the metal "feet are missing" and that my overlarge wallet has torn the interior pocket lining just a bit.  I am clueless as to where I should send or take the bag for repair.  I treasure my Birkin, and want to make sure I do everything right.  I live in Kansas City.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mthona

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, can any of you tell me a little about Hermes Repair/Refurbish policy?  Can you send any Hermes bag back to them and will they clean it up (for a price?)?  I have the chance to buy a vintage Hermes bag from a friend but the bag is in SUCH sad condition, really beaten up.  I like a bit of a vintage look but not a trashed bag :blink:   I'd be willing to take a chance on it if Hermes will clean it up for me - I don't know a leather shop around here I could trust with it!
> 
> thank you!



I also purchased a 20 year old Kelly 32 in vache liegee leather last June.  It was in very sad condition.  It was so dirty inside and out that I didn't
Even want to touch it.  However, the stitching was intact and I thought with a little cleaning, might turn out ok.  Anyway, I took the bag to the Hermes in South coast plaza for spa treatment.  I received a call 6 months later saying that the Beverly Hills shop cannot do the repairs on the bag so they have to send it to Paris for a repair and refurbish for a whopping $1400. I said okay and it came back 3 weeks ago.  The outside of the bag looked much much better and they replaced three hardwares on the bag that were tarnished.  Only caveat is Hermes does not clean the inside of a bag.  When I got mine back, the huge ink (marker) stain was still there as well as a huge stain of caked in nail polish.  I was dismayed.  I took a chance and contacted Margaret's Cleaners in San Diego and they assured me that they work on all types of designer bags including Hermes. I figured it didn't matter how much I was willing to pay Hermes - they still wouldn't clean the inside of my bag.  Valentina from Margarets called me after they received my bag and she said they will have to refinish the bottom of the bag after they try to remove the stain and nail polish.  I just got the bag back 3 days ago and it was perfect!!!  They did a stupendous job. There is a very minor shallow indentation where the nailpolish was but overall it's great!  They only charged me $186.00. I recommend that it your bag does not require hardware or leather replacement, send it to Margaret's for cleaning because they are awesome. However, if your bag requires repair and refurbish then you have to send it to Hermes because only they have the original parts.  Of course you have to wait a long time and pay top $$$.


----------



## lulilu

It really depends on the treatment -- regular spa is $175 for corners and polishing.


----------



## Charm

bella_too said:


> Ladies.....can anyone please advise? I was given a lovely Birkin bag from a friend...she had purchased the bag out of spite when her husband decided to divorce her, never actually carried it because she decided it was too large for her. I've had the bag for about 4 years now, and have carried it the past two fall/winter seasons. I noticed that two of the metal "feet are missing" and that my overlarge wallet has torn the interior pocket lining just a bit. I am clueless as to where I should send or take the bag for repair. I treasure my Birkin, and want to make sure I do everything right. I live in Kansas City. Any suggestions?


 
Hi Bella and welcome to TPF.

I would find out where your nearest Hermes store is and if they have an in house artisan, they will be able to give you instructions on getting the bag to them for service. Be very specific what you want done, they should also be able to give you an estimate for the cost. Some repairs go to the NY store or in some cases the bags go to Paris depending on what is needed, so it might take a while before you see your bag again but it will be worth the wait.

I hope this helps.


----------



## costa

mthona said:


> I also purchased a 20 year old Kelly 32 in vache liegee leather last June.  It was in very sad condition.  It was so dirty inside and out that I didn't
> Even want to touch it.  However, the stitching was intact and I thought with a little cleaning, might turn out ok.  Anyway, I took the bag to the Hermes in South coast plaza for spa treatment.  I received a call 6 months later saying that the Beverly Hills shop cannot do the repairs on the bag so they have to send it to Paris for a repair and refurbish for a whopping $1400. I said okay and it came back 3 weeks ago.  The outside of the bag looked much much better and they replaced three hardwares on the bag that were tarnished.  Only caveat is Hermes does not clean the inside of a bag.  When I got mine back, the huge ink (marker) stain was still there as well as a huge stain of caked in nail polish.  I was dismayed.  I took a chance and contacted Margaret's Cleaners in San Diego and they assured me that they work on all types of designer bags including Hermes. I figured it didn't matter how much I was willing to pay Hermes - they still wouldn't clean the inside of my bag.  Valentina from Margarets called me after they received my bag and she said they will have to refinish the bottom of the bag after they try to remove the stain and nail polish.  I just got the bag back 3 days ago and it was perfect!!!  They did a stupendous job. There is a very minor shallow indentation where the nailpolish was but overall it's great!  They only charged me $186.00. I recommend that it your bag does not require hardware or leather replacement, send it to Margaret's for cleaning because they are awesome. However, if your bag requires repair and refurbish then you have to send it to Hermes because only they have the original parts.  Of course you have to wait a long time and pay top $$$.



Mthona, welcome to tPF. 

If you bring your Hermes bags to anybody but Hermes spa, you take the risk that they will never accept your bags again to their Spa. 

Maybe this is not the case, but I think it's good to know


----------



## birkel

I just picked up my shoulder birkin from fsh yesterday and it is better than ever stunning beyond perfection !!!!!!! So, right now Hermes great job!!!!!!!


----------



## jan32006

Hi! I have a problem. I have Hermes Herbag. The end part of the tube was lost. Now, I'm so depressed. What will I do? Does anyone know where to get just the end part? I tried calling the store here in Philippines and they told me, it costs USD300 and will took 3 mos. Soooo sad and depressing....


----------



## costa

jan32006 said:


> Hi! I have a problem. I have Hermes Herbag. The end part of the tube was lost. Now, I'm so depressed. What will I do? Does anyone know where to get just the end part? I tried calling the store here in Philippines and they told me, it costs USD300 and will took 3 mos. Soooo sad and depressing....



I'm afraid the only thing you can do is order the missing part. The good thing is you still can order it. http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=20009084#


----------



## audreylita

bella_too said:


> Ladies.....can anyone please advise?  I was given a lovely Birkin bag from a friend...she had purchased the bag out of spite when her husband decided to divorce her, never actually carried it because she decided it was too large for her.  I've had the bag for about 4 years now, and have carried it the past two fall/winter seasons.  I noticed that two of the metal "feet are missing" and that my overlarge wallet has torn the interior pocket lining just a bit.  I am clueless as to where I should send or take the bag for repair.  I treasure my Birkin, and want to make sure I do everything right.  I live in Kansas City.  Any suggestions?



You should bring the bag into an Hermes boutique for spa treatment.  I have never lost feet or had anything tear inside a bag.  I personally would question the authenticity of the bag but a craftsperson would definitively tell you if it's authentic or thus repairable.


----------



## audreylita

calisnoopy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I hope this is okay--I was looking at this Constance in black box, I've never had box leather before but I do know that being smooth it will get/show scratches much easily vs togo
> 
> Here are a couple pics of the bag I am looking at with the scratches (looks like normal finger/handling scratches on the leather) doesnt seem to be any actual cuts in the leather or leather peeling off etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would Hermes spa be able to do anything that removes all the finger scratches on box leather?
> 
> And how about hardware surface area scratches?
> 
> BTW--any idea how much it may cost to do all this at Hermes?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Spa treatment will soften the look of the scratches but the damage can't be corrected.


----------



## lovelovevintage

Went to Hermes today and the SA told me that cleaning is 300CA at least...I guess I have to wait until it's do or die before I get any work done on my bag


----------



## QuelleFromage

Had a horrible experience with the Beverly Hills store. Called for Birkin spa and they quoted me $400 without even seeing my bag - is this to discourage fakes or people trying to ID them? Anyway...brought a Birk in, was told 6-8 weeks (was also told it was a 40 when it's a 35), got it back in two : all they had done was touch up corner scuffs with what seems to be shoe polish  although they DID only charge $175. The polish wore off in one week.

SEND TO CLAUDE IN NY ALWAYS 

On box calf...trust me..it's hard to impossible to get real scratches out...you have to love the bag a bit as is.

And no, H spa won't touch the inside. I have a mark from a wayward eyeliner pencil that I might go to that cleaner mentioned for.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Claude always does an outstanding job on any Hermes bag that I have brought in..
the wait is always worth it....and interesting enough, they don't take care of
the inside of the bag...


----------



## VBILB001

So I finally bought myself the Hermes Collier de Chien bracelet and last night- somewhere between Madonna's amazing half-time show and my 9 layer dip recipe- my bracelet got scratched!  I only bought it for myself a few months ago and I am more upset than you can imagine!!

Someone's nail must have scratched it at some point... it looks as though the leather has been slightly raised, creating a sort of ripple effect... I spoke with the SA this morning and they told me they could send it out to Paris for repair but that there may be a charge and it could take up to 6 months...

I'm not concerned about the time but does anyone know what kind of cost this could incur?  And if they would be able to fix it at all?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! THANKS


----------



## costa

Oh, I know how you feel, but at least H spa can do miracles. Do you have a picture?


----------



## mt00026

Hello,
Will Hermes repair a bag that is authentic but has had work done to it? I purchased a vintage trim bag and at the bend in the strap there is a significant crack/break. Unfortunately it looks as thought the shoulder strap has been restitched at some point.I am wondering if that will be a deal breaker???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charm

mt00026 said:


> Hello,
> Will Hermes repair a bag that is authentic but has had work done to it? I purchased a vintage trim bag and at the bend in the strap there is a significant crack/break. Unfortunately it looks as thought the shoulder strap has been restitched at some point.I am wondering if that will be a deal breaker???? Thanks in advance.


 
It is my understanding that Hermes will not work on a bag that has had repair from an other than Hermes source, but it is worth asking as they might be able to replace the strap as the body of the bag hasn't been worked on. If it was me, I would definitely ask them, if they say no then at least you know!


----------



## Vajj

I would like to join.. My mothers Orange gold swift Birkin is at the Hermes Spa in Paris.. It has been gone for  11 weeks already. It had some dirt on front and the levers turned brown, the hardware was scratched.. also the corners were à little off shade. When we get the Birkin back, i'll keep u posted on the condition and the costs..


----------



## 9tina9

hi, I was wondering what Hermes' policy is regarding fixing the metal or hardware, in case something falls off.  for example, I went to Gucci to try to get the canvas repaired, but they said that it wouldn't be fixed, since it's a problem that would be classified as wear/tear, and they wouldn't fix it.  hardware and leather, on the other hand, is a different story.  what i want to know is what hermes is willing to fix/repair on a particular item.  thanks.


----------



## lala28

9tina9 said:
			
		

> hi, I was wondering what Hermes' policy is regarding fixing the metal or hardware, in case something falls off.  for example, I went to Gucci to try to get the canvas repaired, but they said that it wouldn't be fixed, since it's a problem that would be classified as wear/tear, and they wouldn't fix it.  hardware and leather, on the other hand, is a different story.  what i want to know is what hermes is willing to fix/repair on a particular item.  thanks.



H won't "repair" hardware that is scratched or oxidized or has missing parts like the turn knob in the front of a B or K or a chip to the plastic behind the H closure of a Constance. Your option is to replace the hardware entirely which can sometimes be quite costly.  If you decide to replace hardware, you may want to wait until something falls off, breaks or is stripped from the turnkey, as opposed to gets tarnished, scratched or oxidized. 

Also, H does not clean or repair the inside of bags.


----------



## 9tina9

lala28 said:


> H won't "repair" hardware that is scratched or oxidized or has missing parts like the turn knob in the front of a B or K or a chip to the plastic behind the H closure of a Constance. Your option is to replace the hardware entirely which can sometimes be quite costly.  If you decide to replace hardware, you may want to wait until something falls off, breaks or is stripped from the turnkey, as opposed to gets tarnished, scratched or oxidized.
> 
> Also, H does not clean or repair the inside of bags.



thanks so much for the assistance.  although i'm not in the kelly or birkin range yet, i'm hoping that someday i will be so that i can post regarding those types of topics.


----------



## audreylita

9tina9 said:


> hi, I was wondering what Hermes' policy is regarding fixing the metal or hardware, in case something falls off.  for example, I went to Gucci to try to get the canvas repaired, but they said that it wouldn't be fixed, since it's a problem that would be classified as wear/tear, and they wouldn't fix it.  hardware and leather, on the other hand, is a different story.  what i want to know is what hermes is willing to fix/repair on a particular item.  thanks.



I have changed the hardware on a number of bags.  It is not expensive and gives a real facelift to an older bag.


----------



## aerinha

When it comes to VERY rubbed corners on a togo kelly is there anything to be done at a spa?  The bag could use a good cleaning too, but the corners are the worst offense.  I'm trying to decide if it's worth the hour drive to the nearest store.

Thanks in advance to all who respond.


----------



## lala28

aerinha said:
			
		

> When it comes to VERY rubbed corners on a togo kelly is there anything to be done at a spa?  The bag could use a good cleaning too, but the corners are the worst offense.  I'm trying to decide if it's worth the hour drive to the nearest store.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all who respond.



Yes, as long as the leather isn't structurally damaged. They will fix color loss so that it looks virtually brand new. If you send it to the spa, do the cleaning, conditioning, and corners, as well as any other repairs the bag needs, at the same time.


----------



## aerinha

lala28 said:


> Yes, as long as the leather isn't structurally damaged. They will fix color loss so that it looks virtually brand new. If you send it to the spa, do the cleaning, conditioning, and corners, as well as any other repairs the bag needs, at the same time.



Thanks so much.  Things to do on summer vacation


----------



## LadyCupid

Can scuffed corners of Birkin be easily fixed? What about pen mark?


----------



## Charm

yodaling1 said:


> Can scuffed corners of Birkin be easily fixed? What about pen mark?


 
Some scuffs can easily be fixed yes depending on how deep the scuff is etc, but unless the leather is scuffed through to make a hole, Hermes can usually fix it up to make the scuff far less noticeable, to you not knowing it was ever there. Pen mark depends, normally speed is of the essence and even then it might not come out sadly. Take the bag to Hermes for further advice. I wouldn't try to fix that yourself.

Aerinha, yes, Togo scuffs can normally be dealt with too depending on how deep the scuff goes, Hermes will be able to advise further.


----------



## VnSoie

Audreylita, in having hardware replaced, have you ever done this on a Trim?  

I'm wondering approximately how much it might cost to have the buckle, front d-rings and clip/clasp replaced on a Trim I (no zipper).  Ballpark figure--$200?  $500?


----------



## Babi

Hi all!
I have a question on an old Massai (1999)
Corners show wear and was wondering if H. could fix the problem and how much do you think it could approximately cost.

Also I wanted to know, since I bought the bag without the longer strap, if you think that ordering it would be expensive as a Kelly strap. I don't think so, as there is no hardware and it's shorter, but it could just be my idea.
TIA!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hi ladies, I am gong to NY next month and will bring my bags with me for spa treatment. Can canyone tell me which Hermes store is Claude working? 

I will be there in one week only, and  need to replace my birkin's HW. i read somewhere on here that I can bring the bag to store and get it at the same day if I only change HW?  the bag can be replaced the HW just within 15m by Claude. Is it true?


----------



## India

Claude is at the Madison Ave shop in NYC.  Other than having initials stamped on a bag, NOTHING is done in one day.  I also think I remember reading that Hermes will not change hardware on a bag.  I would call Claude and speak to him about what you want done.  When I have had a bag at the spa, it took about 6-8 weeks to get it back.


----------



## emmaemmamamama

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !




OMG Seriously???!???!?! I really dislike (I want to use the word HATE!) Hermes SA in Hong Kong. They are not helpful 99.9999% of the time, worst thing is 99% of the SA DON'T even pronounce the brand correctly and all they do is just sit around and say NO to customers for every single items you ask if they have in stock or just say "Everything we have is up on display!" 

And they even told me the wrong leather name when I bring my Kelly in. And for me, they said I need receipt to for the Kelly, he said they must be able to trace back the specific transaction in order for them to know what kind of leather, blah blah blah, which I think is all bull crap, I really don't believe that Hermes don't know what type of leather my Kelly is


----------



## Birkin lover

Babi said:


> Hi all!
> I have a question on an old Massai (1999)
> Corners show wear and was wondering if H. could fix the problem and how much do you think it could approximately cost.
> 
> Also I wanted to know, since I bought the bag without the longer strap, if you think that ordering it would be expensive as a Kelly strap. I don't think so, as there is no hardware and it's shorter, but it could just be my idea.
> TIA!


Hi Babi,
Why don't you try this first I used baby wipe cleaned it came out perfect,that it I read from some member tpf,I forgot the name


----------



## bagidiotic

Crap indeed for giving u poor service n load of nonsense excuses as far as I know hkg dun have even a permanent craft person in charge,tis info was given by my h friend in hkg,now I wonder??? Yet to confirm


----------



## katika76

India said:


> Claude is at the Madison Ave shop in NYC.  Other than having initials stamped on a bag, NOTHING is done in one day.  I also think I remember reading that Hermes will not change hardware on a bag.  I would call Claude and speak to him about what you want done.  When I have had a bag at the spa, it took about 6-8 weeks to get it back.


I read that they do exchange the hardware but just PHW to new PHW and GHW to new GHW. However please don't ask where I read it. It was on purseblog and it seemed to Be quite fast As far As I remember.


----------



## Babi

Birkin lover said:


> Hi Babi,
> Why don't you try this first I used baby wipe cleaned it came out perfect,that it I read from some member tpf,I forgot the name



I read about it a few days ago, thank you!
In fact today I tried to go to the mall to get them, but the huge crowd I found made me get away. Next time I'll be lucky and try the baby wipes effect (I'm really curious to see)


----------



## Birkin lover

Babi said:


> I read about it a few days ago, thank you!
> In fact today I tried to go to the mall to get them, but the huge crowd I found made me get away. Next time I'll be lucky and try the baby wipes effect (I'm really curious to see)



I will let Yodailing pos it I email to show her,spry I don't know how to post,but if you pm me your email I will sent to you


----------



## sparklelisab

emmaemmamamama said:


> OMG Seriously???!???!?! I really dislike (I want to use the word HATE!) Hermes SA in Hong Kong. They are not helpful 99.9999% of the time, worst thing is 99% of the SA DON'T even pronounce the brand correctly and all they do is just sit around and say NO to customers for every single items you ask if they have in stock or just say "Everything we have is up on display!"
> 
> And they even told me the wrong leather name when I bring my Kelly in. And for me, they said I need receipt to for the Kelly, he said they must be able to trace back the specific transaction in order for them to know what kind of leather, blah blah blah, which I think is all bull crap, I really don't believe that Hermes don't know what type of leather my Kelly is


 
Oh emmaemmaemmaemmaemma!!  You are making me laugh even though I am sorry they are such turds in HK!    I can't imagine!  So sorry!


----------



## calisnoopy

hmm, has anyone had the H closure/clasp on the Constance bags replaced and any idea how much that was--particularly for a 23 Constance?

and what can be done at Hermes spa for alligator/crocodile bags...like if the shiny alligator loses its sheen can it be "re-glazed" etc or if there are scratches/scuffs/wear on the alligator/crocodile skins...how much can Hermes spa do to renew it?

thanks!!


----------



## BallBall

India said:


> Claude is at the Madison Ave shop in NYC. Other than having initials stamped on a bag, NOTHING is done in one day. I also think I remember reading that Hermes will not change hardware on a bag. I would call Claude and speak to him about what you want done. When I have had a bag at the spa, it took about 6-8 weeks to get it back.


 
Hi ladies, fyi on the estimated time for leather spa, I just brought my Kelly in last Friday for polishing (nothing major).  Claude said it would now take 10-12 weeks to get it back - he even said it was the longest service wait time he'd seen all these years!


----------



## sweetsweethome

The price is not expensive at all Good to know.


----------



## Phoenix123

emmaemmamamama said:


> OMG Seriously???!???!?! I really dislike (I want to use the word HATE!) Hermes SA in Hong Kong. They are not helpful 99.9999% of the time, worst thing is 99% of the SA DON'T even pronounce the brand correctly and all they do is just sit around and say NO to customers for every single items you ask if they have in stock or just say "Everything we have is up on display!"
> 
> And they even told me the wrong leather name when I bring my Kelly in. And for me, they said I need receipt to for the Kelly, he said they must be able to trace back the specific transaction in order for them to know what kind of leather, blah blah blah, which I think is all bull crap, I really don't believe that Hermes don't know what type of leather my Kelly is


 
Wow!!  I find all this really appalling!!  Mind you though, in Singapore where I live, some SA's do not know the colours and leathers either.  I think it's either Hermes' lack of training of their sales force or the SAs' lack of experience or both (probably both).  

When I first got my B30 Rouge Vif in Gulliver, I brought it in to 2 different H boutiques and not one of the SA's I spoke to at the time knew what colour and leather the bag was.  On my third attempt at one of those H boutiques, a more experienced SA correctly identified it as Gulliver (which is different from Swift - which is what the other two were guessing it must have been but they weren't sure), but she thought it was Bougainvillea initially until I told here it was actually Rouge Vif.

Another time, I brought my Kelly 32cm in Fauve Tadelakt into yet a different Hermes boutique, the first SA who approached me couldn't tell it was Fauve Tadelakt.  I then said I'd wait for the other lady whom I knew was more experienced, as I had seen her many times before (turned out she'd been working in H for 19 years!!).  She correctly identified both the colour and leather and took out a sample for me to see.  She explained that the colour tends to darken over time, as the sample is a bit lighter.  She also showed me samples for Barenia Natural and Noisette and they were clearly different from mine.


----------



## DoubleD

I took my bag to Jersey H boutique months ago for a refurbishment.

I asked to remove the mold the entire bag.

When I got the bag back, I did not realize that the bag still had mold on the bag because the store lighting is dark and did not see it.

I just left the bag in the closet and after few weeks, I realized that they only cleaned the front and back NOT the FLAP of the kelly bag. There is still MOLD.

So I went back and asked to re do it.....

So....after few months passed I just got a call and that the bag is in Paris and that I would need to pay extra $400's dollars to clean JUST the FLAP.

I was so annoyed and they told me that they would take out the first payment SPA for the bag.


_My question is do I need to pay for the second time SPA payment?
Because I paid for entire mold removal SPA and they did not do their job right......the first time. And now they are asking for the second time SPA payment. Is this right????_


----------



## DoubleD

DoubleD said:


> I took my bag to Jersey H boutique months ago for a refurbishment.
> 
> I asked to remove the mold the entire bag.
> 
> When I got the bag back, I did not realize that the bag still had mold on the bag because the store lighting is dark and did not see it.
> 
> I just left the bag in the closet and after few weeks, I realized that they only cleaned the front and back NOT the FLAP of the kelly bag. There is still MOLD.
> 
> So I went back and asked to re do it.....
> 
> So....after few months passed I just got a call and that the bag is in Paris and that I would need to pay extra $400's dollars to clean JUST the FLAP.
> 
> I was so annoyed and they told me that they would take out the first payment SPA for the bag.
> 
> 
> _My question is do I need to pay for the second time SPA payment?
> Because I paid for entire mold removal SPA and they did not do their job right......the first time. And now they are asking for the second time SPA payment. Is this right????_



Can anyone help??


----------



## jlxaac

Yea i agree! totally dislike hkg Hermes staff. quite cocky and arrogant. they shouldnt treat customers that way. I have a pleasant experience s in Paris, Koln, London and Singapore store Liat Towers and MBS (Takashimaya store was bad!)

Anyway I may be able to understand why Hermes HKg is so strict with the origin of the bag. There are so many shops on the streets selling 2nd hand to 3rd party H bags. But not being able to pronounce and tell the leather of the bag is just so not professional.


----------



## ap.

DoubleD said:


> I took my bag to Jersey H boutique months ago for a refurbishment.
> 
> I asked to remove the mold the entire bag.
> 
> When I got the bag back, I did not realize that the bag still had mold on the bag because the store lighting is dark and did not see it.
> 
> I just left the bag in the closet and after few weeks, I realized that they only cleaned the front and back NOT the FLAP of the kelly bag. There is still MOLD.
> 
> So I went back and asked to re do it.....
> 
> So....after few months passed I just got a call and that the bag is in Paris and that I would need to pay extra $400's dollars to clean JUST the FLAP.
> 
> I was so annoyed and they told me that they would take out the first payment SPA for the bag.
> 
> 
> _My question is do I need to pay for the second time SPA payment?
> Because I paid for entire mold removal SPA and they did not do their job right......the first time. And now they are asking for the second time SPA payment. Is this right????_



well, it's clear you don't want to pay for the second cleaning.  but it sounds like "cleaning the flap" requires something more involved else they would not send it to paris.  i think the best thing is to find out what exactly is to be done with your kelly and then decide whether it is worth the money.  i always treat any price quoted to me for spa as an estimate:  very often the price is less and sometimes it's more.  

i think it's wrong of Hermes to return the bag to you without saying that the flap was not cleaned (did you note the parts that needed to be cleaned?).  they could have said:  we cleaned the front and back of mold but the flap needs a service we are not able to provide and must be sent to paris which will cost an extra $400.  

good luck.


----------



## DoubleD

apey_grapey said:


> well, it's clear you don't want to pay for the second cleaning.  but it sounds like "cleaning the flap" requires something more involved else they would not send it to paris.  i think the best thing is to find out what exactly is to be done with your kelly and then decide whether it is worth the money.  i always treat any price quoted to me for spa as an estimate:  very often the price is less and sometimes it's more.
> 
> i think it's wrong of Hermes to return the bag to you without saying that the flap was not cleaned (did you note the parts that needed to be cleaned?).  they could have said:  we cleaned the front and back of mold but the flap needs a service we are not able to provide and must be sent to paris which will cost an extra $400.
> 
> good luck.



Hi no they did not tell me about the flap that was not cleaned the first spa.

I found out weeks later and that's what makes me mad because they didn't tell me about it. I did mention that the mold needs to be cleaned throughout the whole bag...
 And now they are charging me extra for the flap to clean.


----------



## hildaloe

Hello everyone, my girlfriend has offered me a 16 year old Birkin (my first) at a decent price but it is in a rather sad condition: rubbings at the side trimmings, darken handles, there is a slight color fading on the back of it. The insides are ok and HW are still nice and shiny though. She said I can bring in to any Hermes Singapore store to get a spa treatment done for under $1K and it'll be as good as new. I've never done this before and wonder if it is true?


----------



## HKKH

Hello Ladies,
I have been following thread and I couldn't help but notice that only kelly's and birkin's my question is what is the repair policy for a hermes herbag??? I have a pretty old one, and could they actually do something since 80% of the bag is just canvas?? Please and thank you.


----------



## ruthiepegsuk

i sent my plisse scarf to the spa and it came back perfect and with a new orange box!


----------



## quaintrelle

Hi I have a question about repairs on the handle of a Kelly.  
The Kelly in question is a much older bag and the handle has been replaced by someone other then Hermes, can it be brought to the Spa for cleaning?  
I have looked on the forum for the answer and have not found a clear response specifically about handles.  
Sorry if I have missed something but would really like to have an answer for peace of mind....-
Thank you for your time.


----------



## India

I doubt that Hermes will work on a bag that has been worked on by someone other than Hermes.  Best to call a boutique with a craftsman and speak to the craftsman.


----------



## Jadeite

hildaloe said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, my girlfriend has offered me a 16 year old Birkin (my first) at a decent price but it is in a rather sad condition: rubbings at the side trimmings, darken handles, there is a slight color fading on the back of it. The insides are ok and HW are still nice and shiny though. She said I can bring in to any Hermes Singapore store to get a spa treatment done for under $1K and it'll be as good as new. I've never done this before and wonder if it is true?



Won't be as good as brand new but will certainly look improved vs current state. Hermes does not touch the insides. The wait however is quite long, best to check with the store how long it will be.


----------



## quaintrelle

India said:


> I doubt that Hermes will work on a bag that has been worked on by someone other than Hermes.  Best to call a boutique with a craftsman and speak to the craftsman.



Hi India
Thank you for the reply.  I was also thinking that they more then likely would not work on the bag but I will give them a call.  It does not hurt to ask the craftsperson since they would know best...


----------



## Love Of My Life

My experience is that Hermes will not take in a bag that has had work done to

it other than by a Hermes craftsperson...


----------



## angelaira

I have a question, does Hermes spa do small leather goods? I recently purchased a key fob that is missing a key hook, it is in pretty beat up condition too, but the price was decnt so I bought it anyway. I was going to try and clean it up myself, but I am just wondering if others have any experience with the Hermes spa and small leather goods? Experiences? Prices??


----------



## lulilu

angelaira said:


> I have a question, does Hermes spa do small leather goods? I recently purchased a key fob that is missing a key hook, it is in pretty beat up condition too, but the price was decnt so I bought it anyway. I was going to try and clean it up myself, but I am just wondering if others have any experience with the Hermes spa and small leather goods? Experiences? Prices??



I know they buffed a dogon for me.  I would ask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

angelaira said:


> I have a question, does Hermes spa do small leather goods? I recently purchased a key fob that is missing a key hook, it is in pretty beat up condition too, but the price was decnt so I bought it anyway. I was going to try and clean it up myself, but I am just wondering if others have any experience with the Hermes spa and small leather goods? Experiences? Prices??


 

   You need to ask.... Hermes does clean small leather goods...


----------



## hildaloe

Dear Jadeite
Thanks so much for your reply. I'll bring the bag in and ask for time line. I've heard that it can take several months if the bag needs alot of work.


----------



## Ashire

hi girls,

i am facing slight tarnish on my constance box, and am wondering if hermes can do anything about it should i send my bag in for a spa. Somehow i trust you girls more than the SAs these days...they just don't seem to know much  The last time i sent my kellies in, they said they will not do anything for the hardware?!?


----------



## Jadeite

I believe you can send it in for a bit of shine.

But repair service and acceptance of bags are now closed as the local crafts woman is away. You have to wait until end aug to bring your bag in.


----------



## BallBall

I just want to share my recent experience on my Guiliver orange Kelly spa in the NYC flapship store on Madison Ave.  It took about 10 weeks to get it back, and it was for polishing rubbed corners of the bag.  The rubbed corners which have the color rubbed off a bit look better, but it definitely wasn't like "Wow, they did a miracle!"  Also, they couldn't take off some dark spots on the flap of the bag, which I actually wasn't sure how the spots got on the flap.


----------



## purplebirkins

Ashire said:


> hi girls,
> 
> i am facing slight tarnish on my constance box, and am wondering if hermes can do anything about it should i send my bag in for a spa. Somehow i trust you girls more than the SAs these days...they just don't seem to know much  The last time i sent my kellies in, they said they will not do anything for the hardware?!?



You mean tarnish on the hardware? Just rub it with a polish cloth for silverware.  You can easily do it yourself or if you choose to send it in, the SAs will just do that for you, they won't send it out for repair if it's just tarnishing on hardware.


----------



## Ashire

purplebirkins said:


> You mean tarnish on the hardware? Just rub it with a polish cloth for silverware.  You can easily do it yourself or if you choose to send it in, the SAs will just do that for you, they won't send it out for repair if it's just tarnishing on hardware.



Hi! It's a really vintage constance, i think 1978... there problem is that there's scratches on the hardware and the tarnish is within i think.. thus even the vinegar/ water solution is not helping..i am waiting for the crafts lady to come in , so that I can consult her. But meanwhile, i am quite scared that more tarnish will form..


----------



## Blairbass

When you drop a bag off for a spa treatment does Hermes issue you a receipt/claim ticket of some sort--proof that you left the bag with them?  Ive heard of bags being lost before and I want to drop my Kelly off to Claude @ Madison.  And what do they do if, heaven forbid, they lose your bag?!


----------



## Janicee

Hi, 
Just wondering can we sent canvas bags to spa for a cleaning ? I have canvas GP and Herbag that get dirty and have some stain on it, is it possible to sent it back for cleaning ?


----------



## BallBall

Blairbass said:


> When you drop a bag off for a spa treatment does Hermes issue you a receipt/claim ticket of some sort--proof that you left the bag with them? Ive heard of bags being lost before and I want to drop my Kelly off to Claude @ Madison. And what do they do if, heaven forbid, they lose your bag?!


 
Yes, they do.  They issue you a receipt with the style name of the bag, and sometimes the color also.  Hope this helps.


----------



## purpur2012

lala28 said:


> H won't "repair" hardware that is scratched or oxidized or has missing parts like the turn knob in the front of a B or K or a chip to the plastic behind the H closure of a Constance. Your option is to replace the hardware entirely which can sometimes be quite costly. If you decide to replace hardware, you may want to wait until something falls off, breaks or is stripped from the turnkey, as opposed to gets tarnished, scratched or oxidized.
> 
> Also, H does not clean or repair the inside of bags.


 
Really?? H does not clean the inside of the bags?? Gosh!!


----------



## purpur2012

Charm said:


> Some scuffs can easily be fixed yes depending on how deep the scuff is etc, but unless the leather is scuffed through to make a hole, Hermes can usually fix it up to make the scuff far less noticeable, to you not knowing it was ever there. Pen mark depends, normally speed is of the essence and even then it might not come out sadly. Take the bag to Hermes for further advice. I wouldn't try to fix that yourself.
> 
> Aerinha, yes, Togo scuffs can normally be dealt with too depending on how deep the scuff goes, Hermes will be able to advise further.


 
Hi what abt scuffed corners of Swift Birkin? Can be easily fixed? Thks!!


----------



## Janicee

Janicee said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Just wondering can we sent canvas bags to spa for a cleaning ? I have canvas GP and Herbag that get dirty and have some stain on it, is it possible to sent it back for cleaning ?



Anyone ?


----------



## mistikat

purpur2012 said:


> Hi what abt scuffed corners of Swift Birkin? Can be easily fixed? Thks!!



There is a lot of information on swift and how it wears. Please try using the search function and I'm sure you will find the information you're seeking.


----------



## _LadyLondon

Any information on Hermes policy for SO bags in Clemence?


----------



## lala28

purpur2012 said:


> Really?? H does not clean the inside of the bags?? Gosh!!


 
Nope, interior maintenance is not part of their spa process.


----------



## purpur2012

Thanks lala28! thats so sad to know..


----------



## fuyumi

I had sent in a bag for spa and there was mould on the inside. I have yet to receive the bag and I'm still waiting anxiously for it's return as I am not sure what extend of repair the craftsman can do with it. Not to mention, the many months of waiting does make me nervous as I have asked if they were able to do it and there was no definite answer given by the SA. I'm just crossing my fingers and toes for it. I shall update on the result of it when I get to see it.


----------



## purpur2012

fuyumi said:


> I had sent in a bag for spa and there was mould on the inside. I have yet to receive the bag and I'm still waiting anxiously for it's return as I am not sure what extend of repair the craftsman can do with it. Not to mention, the many months of waiting does make me nervous as I have asked if they were able to do it and there was no definite answer given by the SA. I'm just crossing my fingers and toes for it. I shall update on the result of it when I get to see it.


 
Oh dear how long have u been waiting already? by the way why was there mould in ur bag? Was it bcos u didnt use it for a very long time?


----------



## GoldLabel

Hi there, i bought a b30. Blue jean and it needes to be polished so my. Friend helped me bring the bag to paris. Sadly they asked for receipt and my friend tried to explain to them that this bag was bought from someone elsee. They refused to repair the bag for me. I dont know why. Anyone has similar experience? Thanks


----------



## Halothane

As I know it depends on the shop policy, if they doubt about the authenticity, they will ask for receipt.


----------



## thuyvit

Hi i have birkin 35 clemence bougainville, but why the hardware turn tarnish, does any one know the place that i can fix it? i bought it from the reseller so do you guys think the H boutique will do it for me?


----------



## mistikat

Halothane said:


> As I know it depends on the shop policy, *if they doubt about the authenticity, they will ask for receipt*.


 
Sorry, this is actually not the case. I've never been asked for a receipt when taking a bag for service, in several Hermes shops. This is also not what they do regarding authenticity.


----------



## LScuissiato

Hi, my name is Leticia and im from Brazil... I own from my mother a vintage kelly bag, with the X serial number, but infotunally the bag is in a poor state... In Setember im gonna live in paris for 3 months to study French and i would like to know if have some ''restoration'' service to my bag. And how long i have to wait and if have some price that i need pay. Thank you for your time. Best Regards.


----------



## fuyumi

purpur2012 said:


> Oh dear how long have u been waiting already? by the way why was there mould in ur bag? Was it bcos u didnt use it for a very long time?



I have been waiting for 3 months but I guess I will have shown more patience if they were more clear with whether the craftsperson being present or not.. their communication is utterly confusing. 

The mould was also partly due to the humidity as well. ush:

Sigh~ Now I just hope that after waiting for so long, the bag is well refurbished as I believe no customer will appreciate being hung around for so long and paying a few hundred dollar to be told that they are not able to help with it.


----------



## purpur2012

fuyumi said:


> I have been waiting for 3 months but I guess I will have shown more patience if they were more clear with whether the craftsperson being present or not.. their communication is utterly confusing.
> 
> The mould was also partly due to the humidity as well. ush:
> 
> Sigh~ Now I just hope that after waiting for so long, the bag is well refurbished as I believe no customer will appreciate being hung around for so long and paying a few hundred dollar to be told that they are not able to help with it.


 
ic u brgt it to which SG Hermes store? Did u call them again to check status?


----------



## Leah

Halothane said:


> As I know it depends on the shop policy, if they doubt about the authenticity, they will ask for receipt.



I have never heard of this policy with regards to requesting receipts for spa to verify authenticity, in any Hermes boutique I've been to over the years.


----------



## fuyumi

purpur2012 said:


> ic u brgt it to which SG Hermes store? Did u call them again to check status?



I brought it to Liat Towers and I was just told that the lady will be back in a week and it be another month of waiting for me.


----------



## purpur2012

fuyumi said:


> I brought it to Liat Towers and I was just told that the lady will be back in a week and it be another month of waiting for me.


 
icic... btw is the craftslady only based in Liat towers? did they inspect ur bag b4 they accepted it for spa? Thks!!


----------



## Halothane

It is so in my local stores. For years.



Leah said:


> I have never heard of this policy with regards to requesting receipts for spa to verify authenticity, in any Hermes boutique I've been to over the years.


----------



## lovely64

GoldLabel said:


> Hi there, i bought a b30. Blue jean and it needes to be polished so my. Friend helped me bring the bag to paris. Sadly they asked for receipt and my friend tried to explain to them that this bag was bought from someone elsee. They refused to repair the bag for me. I dont know why. Anyone has similar experience? Thanks


 They normally only decline bags if they are not authentic. I´ve never experienced them ask for receipts.

I would advice you to take pictures and post in the authenticity thread. Then you will find out.


----------



## Princess D

Halothane said:
			
		

> It is so in my local stores. For years.



In HK?  I have had 2 bags brought in for repair and spa at the Galleria store and they didn't ask for the receipts.


----------



## bababebi

Halothane said:


> It is so in my local stores. For years.



How strange.


----------



## Leah

Princess D said:


> In HK?  I have had 2 bags brought in for repair and spa at the Galleria store and they didn't ask for the receipts.




I have several friends from HK, many of whom have been buying H for over a decade. Pretty sure they have NEVER had to present receipts for bag spa.

Very odd indeed.


----------



## fuyumi

purpur2012 said:


> icic... btw is the craftslady only based in Liat towers? did they inspect ur bag b4 they accepted it for spa? Thks!!




I believe only the craftslady will be able to tell u if it's real or not and you will have to wait till she gets her hands on your bag.


----------



## purpur2012

fuyumi said:


> I believe only the craftslady will be able to tell u if it's real or not and you will have to wait till she gets her hands on your bag.



Ic but is she only based in liat towers?


----------



## oonagh113

Princess D said:


> In HK? I have had 2 bags brought in for repair and spa at the Galleria store and they didn't ask for the receipts.


 

This is also my experience.


----------



## fuyumi

purpur2012 said:


> Ic but is she only based in liat towers?



You can send your bag into any boutique but I believe theres only one craftslady.


----------



## purpur2012

fuyumi said:


> You can send your bag into any boutique but I believe theres only one craftslady.


 
I see.. Hmmm after we pass the bag to the SA, will she bring the bag to the craftslady for authentication before accepting the bag officially for spa?


----------



## fuyumi

purpur2012 said:


> I see.. Hmmm after we pass the bag to the SA, will she bring the bag to the craftslady for authentication before accepting the bag officially for spa?



I believe it doesn't work that way, you got to wait till the craftslady has time to inspect your bag.


----------



## GoldLabel

I bought that birkin from a reputable reseller so I don't think it will be fake. Thats very odd to me. I think I should try other country.


----------



## mellerifik

Hello! Very informative thread about Hermes repair and restoration services!  

Your opinions please ... is this trim bag repairable or too far gone?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170893976985.  

Any feedback is welcome!


----------



## purpur2012

fuyumi said:


> I believe it doesn't work that way, you got to wait till the craftslady has time to inspect your bag.


 
ic... thk you!!!!


----------



## audreylita

There is now a max of two bags that they will allow you to have in spa at any one time.  This for any bags that end up at Madison Ave which does involve various other locations.  

And I've never been asked for a receipt to verify authenticity.  If a craftsperson can't tell authentic from replica then they should not be working at Hermes.


----------



## KRZ

audreylita said:
			
		

> there is now a max of two bags that they will allow you to have in spa at any one time.  This for any bags that end up at madison ave which does involve various other locations.
> 
> And i've never been asked for a receipt to verify authenticity.  If a craftsperson can't tell authentic from replica then they should not be working at hermes.



^^ita!!


----------



## Leah

audreylita said:


> There is now a max of two bags that they will allow you to have in spa at any one time.  This for any bags that end up at Madison Ave which does involve various other locations.
> 
> And I've never been asked for a receipt to verify authenticity.  If a craftsperson can't tell authentic from replica then they should not be working at Hermes.



I posted the same last week (I think it was in the Will SAs authenticate bags? thread). 
In a few European stores, the policy has already started to take effect. They will now accept a maximum of 2 bags for spa for regular customers and only 1 bag for store non-regulars/walk in. 

I've also confirmed with Hermes Paris and they have never heard of any Hermes boutique in any city asking for receipts prior to bag spa.


----------



## satsobek

Edit: I just found an earlier post confirming that they repair wallets, which was my first question. Sorry for the bother! However, if someone know the answer to my question below, I'd still appreciate it!

Also, if you get a repair done, must you pick up the finished piece in person, or can they ship it to you when it is done? I live hours from the nearest store, so going in is not easy for me. Will any store in your area accept repairs, or does it have to be nearest to you? It might for example be easier for me to go to FSH than one of the stores here in the Netherlands.


----------



## Leah

satsobek said:


> Edit: I just found an earlier post confirming that they repair wallets, which was my first question. Sorry for the bother! However, if someone know the answer to my question below, I'd still appreciate it!
> 
> Also, if you get a repair done, must you pick up the finished piece in person, or can they ship it to you when it is done? I live hours from the nearest store, so going in is not easy for me. Will any store in your area accept repairs, or does it have to be nearest to you? It might for example be easier for me to go to FSH than one of the stores here in the Netherlands.



Hi, it really depends on the boutique. Some boutiques ship, no problem at all, if you arrange for this in advance, as I've had repaired items shipped to different addresses.


----------



## satsobek

Leah said:


> Hi, it really depends on the boutique. Some boutiques ship, no problem at all, if you arrange for this in advance, as I've had repaired items shipped to different addresses.



Thank you for the help! I would probably go to either the Amsterdam store or FSH, depending where I end up first. However, if it is a really big problem, I am sure I could pick it up in Amsterdam.

I feel reassured now anway.


----------



## Leah

satsobek said:


> Thank you for the help! I would probably go to either the Amsterdam store or FSH, depending where I end up first. However, if it is a really big problem, I am sure I could pick it up in Amsterdam.
> 
> I feel reassured now anway.



Good luck! 
I don't think you will have a problem. FSH has shipped overseas for me many times.


----------



## moolah

Ladies,

Have a 1 inch pen mark on the front of my togo 30 birkin which (in a moment of panic) i tried wiping off with a leather cleaner- color lifted off and pen mark is still faintly visible. It looks very obvious when the lighting hits it a certain way. I live in Jakarta, so should I take it to the Sg craftslady or send it directly to Paris? 

Also, does anyone know if there are craftspersons in Jakarta/ Kuala Lumpur?


----------



## Keekeee

moolah said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> Have a 1 inch pen mark on the front of my togo 30 birkin which (in a moment of panic) i tried wiping off with a leather cleaner- color lifted off and pen mark is still faintly visible. It looks very obvious when the lighting hits it a certain way. I live in Jakarta, so should I take it to the Sg craftslady or send it directly to Paris?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there are craftspersons in Jakarta/ Kuala Lumpur?



Oh im sorry to hear that dear.. Sadly there's no craftsperson in jakarta.. Jakarta store will send all the bags to paris for a spa. My SA told me so. I dont know about KL. But you could bring it to Singapore for a spa, Singapore has a craftsperson residing there so they dont have to send the bags to paris unless its something major i guess.. I doubt a spa can rid the pen marks though.. Im not too sure about the color loss, they might be able to dye it again..
Sorry im not much of a help..


----------



## moolah

Thanks for the input Keekeee. Spoke to Sg and they suggested I send it straight in to Paris so will just try my luck.


----------



## Hermezzy

Hi all.  I just had my first experiences with Hermes repair!  I sent a Globe Trotter agenda cover to NYC for reconditioning/cleaning, and a Vision agenda cover to San Francisco for the same.  It was very interesting comparing both results!


----------



## chessmont

Hermezzy said:


> Hi all.  I just had my first experiences with Hermes repair!  I sent a Globe Trotter agenda cover to NYC for reconditioning/cleaning, and a Vision agenda cover to San Francisco for the same.  It was very interesting comparing both results!



Do tell!


----------



## Hermezzy

Hi! Firstly, I live in Kansas, so I've had to send my pieces in via mail, so the option of traveling to the stores was out of the question.

Well, I found out that normally the USA only has three H stores that have on-site craftspeople: Madison Ave, San Francisco, and Rodeo Drive.  The Rodeo Dr store is undergoing renovations, from what I understand, so that option is out.  

So here's what I found with just this one experience:
1.  Both stores were VERY nice and pleasant to deal with.  Katy was who I interacted with at the NYC store, and Merna was the contact in SF.  From an interpersonal standpoint both were lovely.
2.  The NYC store initially quoted a price of $50 to clean/recondition my G-trotter.  They wound up charging NOTHING! ...but when I got it back this week I didn't notice any change in the condition.    It still needs a couple stitches fixed and the leather still looks a little dirty/worn (veau swift).
3.  The SF store charged me $225 total ($125 to restitch some stitches in my Vision cover and $75 to clean/recondition, plus $25 shipping).  The job they did, however, is FANTASTIC!  The piece looks gorgeous, almost new, and has a lustrous shine that is hard to describe.  I'm more than pleased.  I can't stop fondling it lol

Maybe the NYC store was just super busy and had other projects in greater need than my little globetrotter agenda cover, which I can understand...however, I learned some interesting info and will now plan on sending all my repair jobs to San Fran from now on.  And Merna is just a dear to work with as well.  She returns all phone calls within 24 hrs and her craftsman, who is from Paris and was trained/worked at H there (maybe FSH? Idk...), obviously is phenomenal.  She told me he is happy in SF and they all hope he stays there for a long time!  Obviously, I do, too!  haha


----------



## biancunchis

Hi!! hope everyone is just fine!! I was walking down the stairs today and almost got killed in my high-heel hermes sandals!! good new is that i am ok, bad new is that my shoes broke from the sole. I was wondering if hermes can repair my shoes...anyone has a clue??? regards!!


----------



## ouija board

Hermezzy, thank you so much for the detailed description of your experience with both stores. I sent my Birkin to Madison for cleaning and to have the resin on the handles redone. I can't say I was overly impressed with the results on the handles.  Next time I'll contact SF. Thanks!


----------



## katika76

biancunchis said:
			
		

> Hi!! hope everyone is just fine!! I was walking down the stairs today and almost got killed in my high-heel hermes sandals!! good new is that i am ok, bad new is that my shoes broke from the sole. I was wondering if hermes can repair my shoes...anyone has a clue??? regards!!



Happy you are still alive! 
Did you call an Hermes store? I think they should be able to fix your sole!


----------



## scoreee

does anyone know if there is any craftsmen at the beverly hills location?


----------



## gabrijel

Hi all....I thought I'll share my first SPA experience also with you..maybe as an general orientation about how much they charge for their services...the local Hermes Shop has sent my 40 Birkin to Paris for an over all cleaning and so on..the price for the SPA treatment was 550$ ...for replacing the handles they would charge 1150$...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I dropped off a bag 5-6 weeks ago and received a call when I was up in NYC on vacation and it was ready! I was so excited but to be honest, it looked exactly the same. Maybe that was why there was no charge? It wasn't in bad shape to begin with but I expected to see a noticeable change.


----------



## bagidiotic

ALLinTHEbag said:
			
		

> I dropped off a bag 5-6 weeks ago and received a call when I was up in NYC on vacation and it was ready! I was so excited but to be honest, it looked exactly the same. Maybe that was why there was no charge? It wasn't in bad shape to begin with but I expected to see a noticeable change.



Since no charge n Minor touch up
Why not 
Mayb u have maintain it well 
Sure feeling is Gd fresh from spa
Rejuvenated


----------



## iapple

scoreee said:


> does anyone know if there is any craftsmen at the beverly hills location?



Yes, I just dropped off a bag for cleaning but it would take 14 weeks (said on the preceipt) 

the craftsman just started with bh not too long; I sent another bag for spa in January and it was sent to sf store but came back in 2 weeks, $250.


----------



## ValentineNicole

I have a vintage Chaine D'Ancre clutch that I recently purchased, and it looks as though some damage was undisclosed at time of purchase. The first time I carried it, a poorly repaired tear in the handle pulled apart. The bag was empty at the time, so I do not believe this bag was repaired properly.

Would anyone be able to tell me if Hermes would be willing to repair this bag now, given that it is vintage (1970s) and torn on the handle? I hate to replace the full handle, as I don't feel the newer suede would look the same...

Any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hermezzy

ValentineNicole:  I have had WONDERFUL experiences having items repaired at the San Francisco store.  Their craftsman, Dominique, is from Paris originally and does A+ work.  Contact their store and ask for Merna - she handles the administrative end of all repair work.  She is an absolute delight and first class all the way.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> ValentineNicole:  I have had WONDERFUL experiences having items repaired at the San Francisco store.  Their craftsman, Dominique, is from Paris originally and does A+ work.  Contact their store and ask for Merna - she handles the administrative end of all repair work.  She is an absolute delight and first class all the way.



Thank you so much! I'm in California, so this seems like a wonderful option. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## rains

Hope someone can help / advice me on this. I had dropped a Kelly for spa treatment in June and was told it would take anywhere between 4 to 6 months. Should I be worried that I havent received a call back, hope they have not forgotten to repair my bag, the reason I ask this, is Upon reading this thread, many have received their bags from spa as close to 8 weeks or even less. Not sure what I should be doing here, should I continue to wait for the call to collect my bag or should I drop in at the store and check the status of the repair?


----------



## Vajj

rains said:
			
		

> Hope someone can help / advice me on this. I had dropped a Kelly for spa treatment in June and was told it would take anywhere between 4 to 6 months. Should I be worried that I havent received a call back, hope they have not forgotten to repair my bag, the reason I ask this, is Upon reading this thread, many have received their bags from spa as close to 8 weeks or even less. Not sure what I should be doing here, should I continue to wait for the call to collect my bag or should I drop in at the store and check the status of the repair?



Hi, 

I waited for my Birkin for 7 months! I brought it on for a spa. It's an orange one and it got dirty. When I got it back it was still the same! No differece. I hope yours will be better.. Just a little patience.. 

Love Vanes


----------



## Cdiva

Gracemnot said:


> Hermes repair can work wonders. My sister took a "vintage" (that's code for an ancient, dried out yet mildewed, yucky, beyond hope) Kelly to Claude a few years back. It took forever, she almost forgot about it. But it was truly like a new bag.
> 
> This was not a spa treatment. It was sent in as a repair and refurbish. More, I think than they would do as spa.
> 
> It was a few years ago and took a long time. I remember it costing a fair bit. Not quite an arm and a leg, but at least an arm.
> 
> I love seeing the old beauties restored.  Good liuck.


I am getting ready to purchase a vintage Kelly that looks a bit wrinkled or dry.  Which store is better to send to in the US.  Chicago or New York.  Do they send them out to Paris?


----------



## India

Cdiva said:


> I am getting ready to purchase a vintage Kelly that looks a bit wrinkled or dry.  Which store is better to send to in the US.  Chicago or New York.  Do they send them out to Paris?


I would avoid buying a bag that is dry.  There is really nothing that can be done to fix dryness.


----------



## Cdiva

Thanks for the tip.  Do you know where I can get a great deal on a Birkin or a Kelly bag?


----------



## oonagh113

rains said:


> Hope someone can help / advice me on this. I had dropped a Kelly for spa treatment in June and was told it would take anywhere between 4 to 6 months. Should I be worried that I havent received a call back, hope they have not forgotten to repair my bag, the reason I ask this, is Upon reading this thread, many have received their bags from spa as close to 8 weeks or even less. Not sure what I should be doing here, should I continue to wait for the call to collect my bag or should I drop in at the store and check the status of the repair?


 

Call or drop in at the store. It may have come back and they have forgotten to tell you. That happened to me - I casually asked about the bag when in the store for something else, and lo and behold, it was ready. Good luck.


----------



## rains

oonagh113 said:


> Call or drop in at the store. It may have come back and they have forgotten to tell you. That happened to me - I casually asked about the bag when in the store for something else, and lo and behold, it was ready. Good luck.



I did drop in the store day before yesterday, it isnt ready yet.


----------



## TytaNia

Sorry for bumping a really old thread but it seemed like the best place to post this. I've been looking around for box Kellies and a lot of the bags look.. Dry? On the corners (example picture attached). Can this be fixed or maybe just better not to touch with a barge pole?


----------



## ModernDistrict

I wanted to ask you if they'll refurbish or even accept this bag?

Here is the listing


----------



## Leda

fischefische said:


> Sure, I'll post pics when it comes back to me in 4 weeks.  Just got the price quote, which might help someone who has a bag in need of severe repair:
> $100 for clochette
> $130 for restitching on the tops
> $162 for cleaning/repair to seam
> 
> So $392 to repair the bag, which I didn't think was that bad.
> 
> Mine has more "hidden" problems--mainly some cracks on the interior of the top flap--but they assured me they would do the best they can with the drier portions of the leather.  Cross your fingers!
> 
> If it comes back to me in 4 weeks, all told it will be 10 weeks from drop off to return.  I'm not in the least bit anxious...HA.


hi,
 I have a Collier de Chien bracelet and one of those parts , called as "spikes"  or clou de pyramides , in french is missing, I´ve lost it somewhere
Could you inform if Hermès do repairs in these bracelets? Does it takes too long to have it fixed if I decide to go , I´D SAY, on a trip in Europe, like going on holidays with family and so, wolud it take months to replace a spike that is missing?
Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leda said:


> hi,
> I have a Collier de Chien bracelet and one of those parts , called as "spikes"  or clou de pyramides , in french is missing, I´ve lost it somewhere
> Could you inform if Hermès do repairs in these bracelets? Does it takes too long to have it fixed if I decide to go , I´D SAY, on a trip in Europe, like going on holidays with family and so, wolud it take months to replace a spike that is missing?
> Thanks


 
    Many items have to be sent to Paris for repairs

     You may want to call the H boutique & ask how long the repair
     might take...


----------



## Leda

hotshot said:


> Many items have to be sent to Paris for repairs
> 
> You may want to call the H boutique & ask how long the repair
> might take...


I expected someone in the forum could answer these kind of questions, someone who have been in the same situation, cause I was told that repairs of this type in these bracelets doesn´t happens often, it´s not usual to miss thhose little pieces of the CDC bracelet, so...it´s like one in a MILLION!
but, anyway,I do not intend to expend so much in calls 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Veliess

Guys... I have a constance bag with gold buckle. There's a tarnish on the right side of the buckle. Has this ever happened to anyone? I asked to H and they said if I want I can send the bag and they can repair it for AT LEAST six months. 
I was thinking if there's anything I could do, I would.

I tried to bring the bag to my country in Indonesia and they tried to rub it with their special napkin. And nothing happened. So I'm really confuse right now.

The color of he tarnish was purple. So now the right side looked like rose gold instead of gold.

So if you have any suggestion of what should I do, please Let me know 

Thank you.


----------



## Lucynancy

Veliess - dont wait any longer. You should send it to H store for repairs even if it will take 6 months.


----------



## Litlsecret

I lost a silver foot off of my Lindy. Do you know if it's possible to order another one?


----------



## mjsongx

hi, i'm new on purseforum so i cannot start a forum but can anyone tell me what i can do to remove this scratch on my clic clac?  i just received this as my bday and i'm so disappointed i already have a scratch!! do they do polishing?? please help!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Litlsecret said:


> I lost a silver foot off of my Lindy. Do you know if it's possible to order another one?


 

   You should be able to order one... Bring it to your local H & they
    will repair..be patient as they may have to order the foot from Paris


----------



## bababebi

Litlsecret said:


> I lost a silver foot off of my Lindy. Do you know if it's possible to order another one?



Very strange for a foot to come off because of the way they are made. You should take the bag to Hermes straight away...


----------



## spottydot

bababebi said:


> Very strange for a foot to come off because of the way they are made. You should take the bag to Hermes straight away...


I agree..


----------



## puddingbear

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !


try go to another boutique, I use to have an vintage BK, an they told me with out receipt they can do nothings with it, after I went back my City and sent it to my SA, is has just go thorough~!


----------



## style2007

Hi all, does anyone know if hermes replaces or polishes H belt buckle and how much they charge?


----------



## shosho811

style2007 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if hermes replaces or polishes H belt buckle and how much they charge?




I had mine done summer of 2012 through H @ Harrods, London and was charged 65GBP.


----------



## antschulina

Hi, does anyone know if H do clean carmencitas? thanks for your help!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Please I need your opinion, do you think this can be fix by Hermes:

1. It's look like a pen stain 







2. The stitching is loose







Thanks in advance


----------



## Monceau

Leda said:


> hi,
> I have a Collier de Chien bracelet and one of those parts , called as "spikes"  or clou de pyramides , in french is missing, I´ve lost it somewhere
> Could you inform if Hermès do repairs in these bracelets? Does it takes too long to have it fixed if I decide to go , I´D SAY, on a trip in Europe, like going on holidays with family and so, wolud it take months to replace a spike that is missing?
> Thanks


One of the pyramides fell off of you CDC? I'm confused, as I thought they were integrated into the front and back plates and could not come apart separately. Did it break?

Perhaps one our CDC experts could help if you post your question in the CDC thread. 
Good luck!


----------



## Litlsecret

bababebi said:


> Very strange for a foot to come off because of the way they are made. You should take the bag to Hermes straight away...


It looks as if the foot is screwed on and it unscrewed. I did go to Hermes in Paris, but I was busy making purchases and completely forgot to ask about a new foot. Don't go to Hermes on the weekend in Paris, it's a madhouse with a velvet rope line out the door. I did manage to go on a week day and received wonderful service.


----------



## belindahwang

Does anyone know if Hermes will clean/refurbish interior of the bag???


----------



## designerdiva40

belindahwang said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes will clean/refurbish interior of the bag???



No they won't clean the inside of the bag, I had my zipper repaired but was told they don't touch the inside.


----------



## Jadeite

antschulina said:


> Hi, does anyone know if H do clean carmencitas? thanks for your help!



It will likely cost more than your carmencita if they do , you are better off cleaning it yourself with a little leather polish and a soft cloth.


----------



## Jadeite

MrsRance said:


> Please I need your opinion, do you think this can be fix by Hermes:
> 
> 1. It's look like a pen stain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The stitching is loose
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Stitching yes, and the pen stain you can clean yourself but since sending in the bag for the stich repair you can ask them to clean the stain too.


----------



## Jadeite

By the way there will also be a price increase on repair/servicing requests, expected around Feb.


----------



## ninunani

is it normal that the nails on the plate look like this??? Can H fix it somehow?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Jadeite said:


> Stitching yes, and the pen stain you can clean yourself but since sending in the bag for the stich repair you can ask them to clean the stain too.



Thank you Jadeite  but i don't know how to clean the stain. Could you please tell me how?


----------



## jyyanks

belindahwang said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes will clean/refurbish interior of the bag???


No - Hermes does not touch the interior of bags. I called Hermes Madison Ave and they confirmed it.

I bought a pre-loved bag that needed a serious interior overhaul and since H wouldn't do it, I ended up sending to Barbara a Lovin My Bags  and she did an amazing job.  Here are the before and after shots.  

The bag had a makeup stain which I removed but then it left a horrific watermark. The first 2 pictures are the BEFORE, the third picture is the AFTER and the last picture is of the exterior of the bag.


----------



## antschulina

Jadeite said:


> It will likely cost more than your carmencita if they do , you are better off cleaning it yourself with a little leather polish and a soft cloth.



Ok Thanks!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ninunani said:


> is it normal that the nails on the plate look like this??? Can H fix it somehow?



I have the same problem too on some vintage pieces. Can anyone help?


----------



## jyyanks

quick question-if you bring a bag in for a repair, do they automatically clean and polish the bag too or do you have to ask for it?  

I want to clean and polish a bag using Doc's treatment but may possibly want H to repair the resin if I can't do it myself.


----------



## catsinthebag

Does anyone know how much it will cost to send a vintage box Kelly to spa? It just needs corner touch-up and a general conditioning/polishing.


----------



## seton

jyyanks said:


> quick question-if you bring a bag in for a repair, do they automatically clean and polish the bag too or do you have to ask for it?
> 
> I want to clean and polish a bag using Doc's treatment but may possibly want H to repair the resin if I can't do it myself.



they usually polish but never hurts to make sure



catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to send a vintage box Kelly to spa? It just needs corner touch-up and a general conditioning/polishing.



they will charge around 200


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> they usually polish but never hurts to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> they will charge around 200



Thanks! Given H prices, this is surprisingly inexpensive.


----------



## mlemee

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! Given H prices, this is surprisingly inexpensive.



That's just a touch up and polish - just wait until you need some parts replaced! You might just take back what you said!


----------



## Leda

Monceau said:


> One of the pyramides fell off of you CDC? I'm confused, as I thought they were integrated into the front and back plates and could not come apart separately. Did it break?
> 
> Perhaps one our CDC experts could help if you post your question in the CDC thread.
> Good luck!



I've made that already, but I recieved no answers until now!
No its not integrated into the front and back of the bracelet.its all in silver, all the pyramides, they're attached to the bracelet by screws, all overdose it, they' re all in silver too
The bracelet has its parts all attached by screws
If you miss a screw  , it can all fall apart


----------



## Leda

Leda said:


> I've made that already, but I recieved no answers until now!
> No its not integrated into the front and back of the bracelet.its all in silver, all the pyramides, they're attached to the bracelet by screws, all overdose it, they' re all in silver too
> The bracelet has its parts all attached by screws
> If you miss a screw  , it can all fall apart


If it is an original bracelet that you buy in one of the hermès story, of course
I presume that a fake bracelet has then integreted, i mean the pyramides


----------



## Monceau

Leda said:


> I've made that already, but I recieved no answers until now!
> No its not integrated into the front and back of the bracelet.its all in silver, all the pyramides, they're attached to the bracelet by screws, all overdose it, they' re all in silver too
> The bracelet has its parts all attached by screws
> If you miss a screw  , it can all fall apart


I hope you can get it fixed!
H generally has a really good repair policy.


----------



## ladyjane 963

I wore my new Gloria shoes once and found a scuff in the heel and a small area in the leather had came away slightly dont know how I managed it , but sent them to paris and got word back today that they can buff it out for me, as we thought they might have to replace the leather on heel, and there will be no charge.


----------



## Leda

Thanks for your interest answering my questions.
Thanks for your time.
In fact, I 've chosen to repair it in the store of Paris, I think its garantie of good service to my bracelets, and security of hight level work, who could  do this better then H thenselves???


----------



## pandoraliz

Am kind of confused now. Intended to send in my box Kelly for conditioning but the SA informed the spa only includes cleaning, no conditioning.

I'm wondering does the cleaning actually include buffing the bag back to shine? Shd I bother sending it in at all? Bag has no stains but I'm worried the leather dries out.  Does anyone has any idea what does the cleaning include? If not how do I ensure my box leather do not dry out?


----------



## jyyanks

Do a search on the type of leather and check out the vintage nightmares thread by docride. Great info on conditioning all types of leather but make sure you know what type of leather you have.
If it is indeed box leather, there are very detailed instructions in that thread.
H spa polishes the bag and touches up corners. They do mot condition it.


----------



## pandoraliz

Ok thanks jyyanks. I'm just surprise that hermes do not offer conditioning, nor teach how to maintain the leather. So they assume the leather can last a lifetime on its own...


----------



## seton

pandoraliz said:


> Am kind of confused now. Intended to send in my box Kelly for conditioning but the SA informed the spa only includes cleaning, no conditioning.
> 
> I'm wondering does the cleaning actually include buffing the bag back to shine? Shd I bother sending it in at all? Bag has no stains but I'm worried the leather dries out.  Does anyone has any idea what does the cleaning include? If not how do I ensure my box leather do not dry out?



they call it "cleaning" but there is some conditioning, just not deep conditioning. they will buff it.

you could condition it yourself.


----------



## pandoraliz

Thanks. I just found out I can use the black rock to condition it. Finally.


----------



## satsobek

I have a question about which stores will accept items for repair- I have both a bag and wallet that need some work. Where I live though, there are no H stores really close by. Amsterdam is the closest city with Hermes and they have both an actual store and a counter in the Bijenkorf, which is a large luxury department store in Amsterdam. For me, visiting the department store would be much faster and more convienient than going to the full H boutique. My question is whether the department store counter would take the items for repair, or if that is only possible at the full stores. Any general experiences you have or even better specific ones with the Amsterdam locations would really be appreciated!


----------



## asdf08

I have a vintage 32cm Chevre de Coromandel HAC. The handles have started to crack and split and the clochette has some peeling to the leather. Will Hermes be able to repair or replace the handles & clochette since the CDC leather is discontinued?


----------



## EmmaBear

I recently went to the Hermes store in Hawaii where I took my lizard Bearn wallet for a "refinishing" and a few stitches to be replaced.  I just got the call today and they told me it was $125 for "refinishing" and $190 to restitch the entire wallet as they could not add a few stitches.  Total $315.00 and an average wait time of 6 weeks or earlier. When asked if that was their normal pricing the SA told me that it was their "standard" pricing to get items done.  Funny thing is that my friend brought her Dogon wallet it for the same stitching issue and she was only charged $50?? Will let you all know what the final pricing is and how long it takes.  The SA reassured me that it will look close to "new" as the crafters are more than capable of making the wallet from scratch... will add photos when I back.


----------



## Fabfashion

EmmaBear said:


> I recently went to the Hermes store in Hawaii where I took my lizard Bearn wallet for a "refinishing" and a few stitches to be replaced.  I just got the call today and they told me it was $125 for "refinishing" and $190 to restitch the entire wallet as they could not add a few stitches.  Total $315.00 and an average wait time of 6 weeks or earlier. When asked if that was their normal pricing the SA told me that it was their "standard" pricing to get items done.  Funny thing is that my friend brought her Dogon wallet it for the same stitching issue and she was only charged $50?? Will let you all know what the final pricing is and how long it takes.  The SA reassured me that it will look close to "new" as the crafters are more than capable of making the wallet from scratch... will add photos when I back.


May be it costs more because it's lizard. I'm sure they'll have to be even more careful with exotic.


----------



## Fabfashion

satsobek said:


> I have a question about which stores will accept items for repair- I have both a bag and wallet that need some work. Where I live though, there are no H stores really close by. Amsterdam is the closest city with Hermes and they have both an actual store and a counter in the Bijenkorf, which is a large luxury department store in Amsterdam. For me, visiting the department store would be much faster and more convienient than going to the full H boutique. My question is whether the department store counter would take the items for repair, or if that is only possible at the full stores. Any general experiences you have or even better specific ones with the Amsterdam locations would really be appreciated!


If you haven't gone in, may be you can call the counter at the department store and ask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EmmaBear said:


> I recently went to the Hermes store in Hawaii where I took my lizard Bearn wallet for a "refinishing" and a few stitches to be replaced.  I just got the call today and they told me it was $125 for "refinishing" and $190 to restitch the entire wallet as they could not add a few stitcroviding thehes.  Total $315.00 and an average wait time of 6 weeks or earlier. When asked if that was their normal pricing the SA told me that it was their "standard" pricing to get items done.  Funny thing is that my friend brought her Dogon wallet it for the same stitching issue and she was only charged $50?? Will let you all know what the final pricing is and how long it takes.  The SA reassured me that it will look close to "new" as the crafters are more than capable of making the wallet from scratch... will add photos when I back.


 

The restitching price seems a little high... I would go in & speak
to the in house artisan providing there is one or speak to the manager or your SA

Maybe the $190 was the total price & their was an error in communicating
that to you..


----------



## EmmaBear

Hotshot, I would totally agree with your thinking.  But unfortunately my SA Joe at the Royal Hawaiian store is no longer there.  And Hubert (the guy who called me from Hermes) told me that it was their standard pricing for wallet restitching.  I am not sure if I can negotiate the price as he was pretty firm about it.  Also, they told me that since they don't have an in house artist like in Beverly Hills there is no way of communicating with them as everything is done internally.   He said total cost is $315 ($125 for refinishing + $190 for restitching).  Will see if it was worth the money.  As I would of purchased a new wallet for that amount....


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know if it's possible to have a Birkin with silver hardware gold plated so that it's gold color instead of silver? Maybe it can be done at a jewelry studio? Just curious.


----------



## mistikat

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to have a Birkin with silver hardware gold plated so that it's gold color instead of silver? Maybe it can be done at a jewelry studio? Just curious.



Hermes won't do it. And there is no way to actually electroplate metal without removing it from the leather. I suspect if you found someone to do this, it would also diminish the resale value quite significantly and likely, Hermes would refuse to do any further spa work on the altered bag.


----------



## michumichu

mistikat said:


> Hermes won't do it. And there is no way to actually electroplate metal without removing it from the leather. I suspect if you found someone to do this, it would also diminish the resale value quite significantly and likely, Hermes would refuse to do any further spa work on the altered bag.



You are right! I also heard that gold plating is very toxic and dangerous. I know how to solder copper, brass and silver jewelry in my school studio. We also do patinas but no gold plating allowed.


----------



## fiatlux

Hi guys  I'm looking to refurbish a Lindy (replace handles, redo stitching, probably a reglazing - big job!). I live in the UK though and so I'd like to know if anyone has had any experience with the London H boutique for repairs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luvbolide

EmmaBear said:


> Hotshot, I would totally agree with your thinking.  But unfortunately my SA Joe at the Royal Hawaiian store is no longer there.  And Hubert (the guy who called me from Hermes) told me that it was their standard pricing for wallet restitching.  I am not sure if I can negotiate the price as he was pretty firm about it.  Also, they told me that since they don't have an in house artist like in Beverly Hills there is no way of communicating with them as everything is done internally.   He said total cost is $315 ($125 for refinishing + $190 for restitching).  Will see if it was worth the money.  As I would of purchased a new wallet for that amount....





It may be that the Bearn you have cost more than your friend's Dogon because  yours is exotic skin and the Bearn itself may be more difficult (and therefore expensive) to work on.  Isn't the price of a new Bearn substantially more than a new Dogon?  That was my impression anyway.  Maybe I am jaded, but to me this is not expensive for an Hermes item that will supposedly look relatively new when you get it back.  A new Bearn is waaaaay more expensive than that!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

For my 2012 constance wallet with loose buckle, FREE OF CHARGE to tighten it up. If I wanted the whole hardware replaced, it's $800 and will be sent to Paris. This was at Hermes scp two weeks ago.


----------



## ironic568

Hello ladies 
any of you know how much it will be to replace the handle on a BB Kelly? I heard they can't repair handles/leather once it's cracked and replacement is the only way to go, is that correct?
I also want to order a replacement strap, is that possible? How much will that be?
I've searched for a repair/service price list, but couldn't find one.

TIA!!


----------



## HermesWatcher

ironic568 said:


> Hello ladies
> any of you know how much it will be to replace the handle on a BB Kelly? I heard they can't repair handles/leather once it's cracked and replacement is the only way to go, is that correct?
> I also want to order a replacement strap, is that possible? How much will that be?
> I've searched for a repair/service price list, but couldn't find one.
> 
> TIA!!



last january a handle replacement in marseille costed 372 euro for a non exotic leather.
hope it helps.


----------



## ironic568

HermesWatcher said:


> last january a handle replacement in marseille costed 372 euro for a non exotic leather.
> hope it helps.


----------



## plastic-fish

ironic568 said:


> Hello ladies
> any of you know how much it will be to replace the handle on a BB Kelly? I heard they can't repair handles/leather once it's cracked and replacement is the only way to go, is that correct?
> I also want to order a replacement strap, is that possible? How much will that be?
> I've searched for a repair/service price list, but couldn't find one.
> 
> TIA!!



In Canada, the cost is $790 for the handle replacement on my box Kelly 28, unsure about a replacement strap.


----------



## ironic568

plastic-fish said:


> In Canada, the cost is $790 for the handle replacement on my box Kelly 28, unsure about a replacement strap.



Thanks , hopefully the strap won't be (much) more expensive and I don't have to wait an eternity.


----------



## AnnieDeng

Hermes will not be able to do interior cleaning


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi ladies,

I am thinking about purchasing a pre-owned Birkin that has some mild wear on the bottom and corners. Can Hermes repair this or at least make it look better?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## jyyanks

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a pre-owned Birkin that has some mild wear on the bottom and corners. Can Hermes repair this or at least make it look better?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


It depends on how bad the wear and tear is and the type of leather.  Speaking from experience, I've brought in things that some people might consider "destroyed" and they were able to make it look much better. I've also brought in items that had some wear and tear and those items came back looking almost perfect.  It costs about $244 and is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jyyanks said:


> It depends on how bad the wear and tear is and the type of leather.  Speaking from experience, I've brought in things that some people might consider "destroyed" and they were able to make it look much better. I've also brought in items that had some wear and tear and those items came back looking almost perfect.  It costs about $244 and is well worth it in my opinion.




Thanks so much!


----------



## purplepoodles

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a pre-owned Birkin that has some mild wear on the bottom and corners. Can Hermes repair this or at least make it look better?
> 
> Thanks for your input!




If you catch the corner wear when it is just the surface layer of dye your bag should come back looking as good as new. If the surface leather has a lot of wear you will be able to see the restoration but it should not be very obvious to anyone else.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purplepoodles said:


> If you catch the corner wear when it is just the surface layer of dye your bag should come back looking as good as new. If the surface leather has a lot of wear you will be able to see the restoration but it should not be very obvious to anyone else.




This is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## flowerboy

Good to know


----------



## Blue Rain

I have a vintage 1961 Kelly which has been overhauled by H spa. It looks great, but the dry leather concerns me. Docride said H doesn't moisturize the leather. To keep it from getting even dryer over time, Docride has instructions on moisturizing the leather DIY which involves removing the top coat that H put on and then applying the top coat back later by yourself. I wonder if by doing this will make H deny to work on my Kelly next time. Your thought?


----------



## jyyanks

Blue Rain said:


> I have a vintage 1961 Kelly which has been overhauled by H spa. It looks great, but the dry leather concerns me. Docride said H doesn't moisturize the leather. To keep it from getting even dryer over time, Docride has instructions on moisturizing the leather DIY which involves removing the top coat that H put on and then applying the top coat back later by yourself. I wonder if by doing this will make H deny to work on my Kelly next time. Your thought?




Nope, not in my case. I've used the docride method on my bags and the H Madison spa accepted them for cleaning with no issues.


----------



## Blue Rain

Thanks. My gold stamp on the leather is already gone anyway. I'll start buying the supplies.


----------



## bababebi

Blue Rain said:


> I have a vintage 1961 Kelly which has been overhauled by H spa. It looks great, but the dry leather concerns me. Docride said H doesn't moisturize the leather. To keep it from getting even dryer over time, Docride has instructions on moisturizing the leather DIY which involves removing the top coat that H put on and then applying the top coat back later by yourself. I wonder if by doing this will make H deny to work on my Kelly next time. Your thought?



You have just spend money at Hermes and you say the bag looks great. My advice is to leave it alone. Don't try to undo anything done at Hermes. You can polish with a soft cloth to bring up the shine.


----------



## Blue Rain

Good point!


----------



## mousdioufe

ironic568 said:


> Hello ladies
> any of you know how much it will be to replace the handle on a BB Kelly? I heard they can't repair handles/leather once it's cracked and replacement is the only way to go, is that correct?
> I also want to order a replacement strap, is that possible? How much will that be?
> I've searched for a repair/service price list, but couldn't find one.
> 
> TIA!!



I was quoted $1400 for the strap if I remember correctly, and the wait is one year.


----------



## mousdioufe

catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to send a vintage box Kelly to spa? It just needs corner touch-up and a general conditioning/polishing.



They quoted me $290 for the spa and touch up


----------



## catsinthebag

mousdioufe said:


> They quoted me $290 for the spa and touch up



Thanks!


----------



## ironic568

mousdioufe said:


> I was quoted $1400 for the strap if I remember correctly, and the wait is one year.



Thank you! That's pretty expensive though for a strap. But then again, we're talking Hermes


----------



## slongson

mousdioufe said:


> I was quoted $1400 for the strap if I remember correctly, and the wait is one year.



Hi Mousdioufe. May I ask where you got the strap? I was just in the BH store; because I had to get my Kelly Long Wallet restitched and a spa treatment, and asked about getting a longer strap for my Bolide TPM. Maria stated that they have to contact Paris to see, if it is possible and how much it will cost. That was about 4 weeks ago and I still have not received any response from Maria or Carol; they handle all the special orders. I just called and left a message earlier this week, and still nothing. Is this usual? Just curious.


----------



## mousdioufe

slongson said:


> Hi Mousdioufe. May I ask where you got the strap? I was just in the BH store; because I had to get my Kelly Long Wallet restitched and a spa treatment, and asked about getting a longer strap for my Bolide TPM. Maria stated that they have to contact Paris to see, if it is possible and how much it will cost. That was about 4 weeks ago and I still have not received any response from Maria or Carol; they handle all the special orders. I just called and left a message earlier this week, and still nothing. Is this usual? Just curious.



on april 7,when i left my kelly to repair the lock and overhaul the bag which am about to pickup today, she gave me the estimate within a week, my 28 kelly is a brown box from 1978, i didn't purchase the strap.


----------



## slongson

mousdioufe said:


> on april 7,when i left my kelly to repair the lock and overhaul the bag which am about to pickup today, she gave me the estimate within a week, my 28 kelly is a brown box from 1978, i didn't purchase the strap.



Oh, OK...thank you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

slongson said:


> Hi Mousdioufe. May I ask where you got the strap? I was just in the BH store; because I had to get my Kelly Long Wallet restitched and a spa treatment, and asked about getting a longer strap for my Bolide TPM. Maria stated that they have to contact Paris to see, if it is possible and how much it will cost. That was about 4 weeks ago and I still have not received any response from Maria or Carol; they handle all the special orders. I just called and left a message earlier this week, and still nothing. Is this usual? Just curious.


There is a craftswoman at BH and she should be able to answer strap questions.


----------



## slongson

QuelleFromage said:


> There is a craftswoman at BH and she should be able to answer strap questions.



Hi QuelleFromage. Thank you, but I already have called; I even brought my Bolide TPM with me. Maria stated that she would call me, but I still have not heard anything from her; now 5th week. So, I called on Monday, and Gloria (my SA) stated that Maria or Carol will call me back, and still nothing.


----------



## QuelleFromage

slongson said:


> Hi QuelleFromage. Thank you, but I already have called; I even brought my Bolide TPM with me. Maria stated that she would call me, but I still have not heard anything from her; now 5th week. So, I called on Monday, and Gloria (my SA) stated that Maria or Carol will call me back, and still nothing.



Carol is not helpful at all! The craftswoman's name is Nora. Maria from what I understand does small things like watch straps, not bags. I could be wrong - this is just my experience.


----------



## slongson

QuelleFromage said:


> Carol is not helpful at all! The craftswoman's name is Nora. Maria from what I understand does small things like watch straps, not bags. I could be wrong - this is just my experience.



Hi QuelleFromage. Thank you very much for the information! I will ask for Nora. That is a HUGE help!


----------



## QuelleFromage

slongson said:


> Hi QuelleFromage. Thank you very much for the information! I will ask for Nora. That is a HUGE help!


My advice would be to call and be sure she is in that day, then go in personally with your bag. And never on a Saturday. Saturdays are really rough on the BH staff. Good luck!

OK back to topic!! Sorry mods


----------



## ahhgoo

mousdioufe said:


> on april 7,when i left my kelly to repair the lock and overhaul the bag which am about to pickup today, she gave me the estimate within a week, my 28 kelly is a brown box from 1978, i didn't purchase the strap.



Hi Mousdioufe, may I ask how much you were quoted to repair the turnlock? Many thanks


----------



## mousdioufe

$200 or $220, all together it cost me $440


----------



## ahhgoo

mousdioufe said:


> $200 or $220, all together it cost me $440




Thank you


----------



## Blue Rain

A pre-owned swift B that I'm about to purchase is getting slouchy. Do you know if H spa can restore the structure? 

Also, I had all hardware pieces replaced on my Kelly before, but never asked if they can put a different color hardware on. In this cause, the bottom feet will be in different color than the rest of the bag because they won't change the feet. Do you think they are allowed to to that?


----------



## mistikat

Blue Rain said:


> A pre-owned swift B that I'm about to purchase is getting slouchy. Do you know if H spa can restore the structure?
> 
> Also, I had all hardware pieces replaced on my Kelly before, but never asked if they can put a different color hardware on. In this cause, the bottom feet will be in different color than the rest of the bag because they won't change the feet. Do you think they are allowed to to that?


 
No and no. Swift is a slouchy leather, and there is nothing that can be done to make it stiffer if it gets slouchier.

And Hermes will not do two different colorus of hardware on the same bag.


----------



## Blue Rain

mistikat said:


> No and no. Swift is a slouchy leather, and there is nothing that can be done to make it stiffer if it gets slouchier.
> 
> And Hermes will not do two different colorus of hardware on the same bag.



That helps me make my decision. Thanks.


----------



## HermesWatcher

mistikat said:


> No and no. Swift is a slouchy leather, and there is nothing that can be done to make it stiffer if it gets slouchier.
> 
> And Hermes will not do two different colorus of hardware on the same bag.



could you tell me if gulliver is as slouchy as swift or maybe even more? thank you. (sorry for o.t.)


----------



## Mr. Carre

Howdy all!  Male member here.  I just sent my Bolide 47 in gold Ardennes in for inspection/cleaning/etc.  I believe it's from the '90s.  I would like the feet replaced and maybe the zipper.  If I get approved, think it will take long???


----------



## mistikat

HermesWatcher said:


> could you tell me if gulliver is as slouchy as swift or maybe even more? thank you. (sorry for o.t.)


 
The leathers are very similar; I would be surprised if there is a big difference between them.


----------



## HermesWatcher

mistikat said:


> The leathers are very similar; I would be surprised if there is a big difference between them.



thanks a lot for clarifying this.


----------



## jyyanks

Mr. Carre said:


> Howdy all!  Male member here.  I just sent my Bolide 47 in gold Ardennes in for inspection/cleaning/etc.  I believe it's from the '90s.  I would like the feet replaced and maybe the zipper.  If I get approved, think it will take long???


It depends on where and the the wait list of the store.  During the wintertime, I had bags take 8-10 weeks (although they quoted me 12-14).  In the spring, I had a bag come back in a week so it all depends on his busy the craftspeople are.


----------



## audreylita

Mr. Carre said:


> Howdy all!  Male member here.  I just sent my Bolide 47 in gold Ardennes in for inspection/cleaning/etc.  I believe it's from the '90s.  I would like the feet replaced and maybe the zipper.  If I get approved, think it will take long???



If it goes to Paris you could figure about 5 - 6 months until you see it again.


----------



## audreylita

HermesWatcher said:


> could you tell me if gulliver is as slouchy as swift or maybe even more? thank you. (sorry for o.t.)



Swift simply is the newer version of gulliver so it's splitting hairs.  My swift bags feel a tad softer than my gulliver but they really are about the same.  And I have both retourne and sellier and with the sellier you have a rigid bag simply because of the stitching.  My retourne's puddle more which for me is the appeal of the leather.


----------



## HermesWatcher

audreylita said:


> My retourne's puddle more which for me is the appeal of the leather.



thanks. same here: I don't like rigid bags at all. renversé have always been my fav.


----------



## mistikat

HermesWatcher said:


> thanks. same here: I don't like rigid bags at all. renversé have always been my fav.


 
Do you mean the retourne bags? Have never heard them referred to as renversé.


----------



## Haute Couturess

jyyanks said:


> It depends on where and the the wait list of the store.  During the wintertime, I had bags take 8-10 weeks (although they quoted me 12-14).  In the spring, I had a bag come back in a week so it all depends on his busy the craftspeople are.


 
When I've had Birkin handles replaced, or turnkey hardware replaced, it took a good five to six months.  Same thing for basic touchups on Birkin or Kelly corners, but once I asked for a courtesy expedite and it took only 12 weeks.

I did come across a new miracle find, in my opinion.  When I called John Lobb to see if they did leather maintenance for handbags (was for a Chanel bag), they referred me to Leather Spa in NYC, which will dye leather for you, repair zippers and stitching, etc.

You name it, they do it!!  Which comes in handy, when Hermes won't dye a different color for you, if that's what you're after.  I was thinking of updating a discolored white handbag a nice tan or versatile black...

xox
HC


----------



## HermesWatcher

mistikat said:


> Do you mean the retourne bags? Have never heard them referred to as renversé.



you're right, I don't know why I keep calling it _renversé_ while _retourné_ is even written down on some invoices I still keep. some of them state _souple_ instead. 
french is my native language, must be some sort of mess I have in my head.
(let me update my wishlist right now!


----------



## Mr. Carre

audreylita said:


> If it goes to Paris you could figure about 5 - 6 months until you see it again.


I just got a call from Nia in NYC, a cleaning will be $300.00 (plus shipping).  They won't replace any hardware.  Time frame is 4~6 weeks.  She is emailing me pic.s of size options for hot stamping my monogram on the Bolide oval.


----------



## Mr. Carre

Just got an email from NYC regarding the hot stamping of my initials on my Bolide 47 Gold Ardennes.  I had asked for large-size, gold foil stamping of "J.C".  
According to the email, due to the "nature/type" of leather, they can only do small-size letters, no period, no foil, only blind embossed.  
I was not expecting this.  Oh well.  I told her to proceed with the small-size letters.


----------



## Mr. Carre

Can surface scratches (from finger nails) be removed from Nile crocodile?


----------



## french123

Hi everyone I just dropped off a few items @ Hermes Madison NYC, and I would like to know what your estimated prices were, mine were 225 for a constance in New Condition, 225 for canvas and leather cleaning of Herbag, 100 for polish of CDC belt, and 50 for leather cleaning of small toiletry bag.  Are these on par, What have yours been?

Also I asked to have them boxed for shipment, and they said that they would try, and they also said they would include dust bags ...  but they could not guarantee the sizing.


----------



## Mr. Carre

french123 said:


> Hi everyone I just dropped off a few items @ Hermes Madison NYC, and I would like to know what your estimated prices were, mine were 225 for a constance in New Condition, 225 for canvas and leather cleaning of Herbag, 100 for polish of CDC belt, and 50 for leather cleaning of small toiletry bag.  Are these on par, What have yours been?
> 
> Also I asked to have them boxed for shipment, and they said that they would try, and they also said they would include dust bags ...  but they could not guarantee the sizing.


yes.  -unfortunately.


----------



## jyyanks

french123 said:


> Hi everyone I just dropped off a few items @ Hermes Madison NYC, and I would like to know what your estimated prices were, mine were 225 for a constance in New Condition, 225 for canvas and leather cleaning of Herbag, 100 for polish of CDC belt, and 50 for leather cleaning of small toiletry bag.  Are these on par, What have yours been?
> 
> Also I asked to have them boxed for shipment, and they said that they would try, and they also said they would include dust bags ...  but they could not guarantee the sizing.


Yes with tax, it comes out to $244 and it comes with a dust bag.


----------



## Leda

audreylita said:


> If it goes to Paris you could figure about 5 - 6 months until you see it again.


 
In March , I went to Paris and I brought my two all in silver CDC bracelets to the Fb.St.Honore.
One of then to polish, and the other one , a spike was missing.
This month, I recieved an email. And they say the spike that was missing was a quality problem, something that wasn't supose to happen ever,and so,the price to fit it would be on Hermès . 
I'm going to pick-up my 2bracelets down there and the only price I will pay is Euro 152,00 for the polishment.
What do you say? 

We're in June.

I had to wait only 3 montes, from March to June 
Just to fix 2CDC bracelets.
One was to be polished and the other one , a spike was missing.
I won't pay for the spike sine it was said as a quality problem.And for the polishment I'll pay euro 152,00.
I brought the 2 bracelets in March by the end of the month, and now the're ready to be picked in Paris store in the Fb.St.Honoré


----------



## audreylita

Leda said:


> In March , I went to Paris and I brought my two all in silver CDC bracelets to the Fb.St.Honore.
> One of then to polish, and the other one , a spike was missing.
> This month, I recieved an email. And they say the spike that was missing was a quality problem, something that wasn't supose to happen ever,and so,the price to fit it would be on Hermès .
> I'm going to pick-up my 2bracelets down there and the only price I will pay is Euro 152,00 for the polishment.
> What do you say?
> 
> We're in June.
> 
> I had to wait only 3 montes, from March to June
> Just to fix 2CDC bracelets.
> One was to be polished and the other one , a spike was missing.
> I won't pay for the spike sine it was said as a quality problem.And for the polishment I'll pay euro 152,00.
> I brought the 2 bracelets in March by the end of the month, and now the're ready to be picked in Paris store in the Fb.St.Honoré



I picked up my bag last month and it was in Paris for 5 months.  Here in the states they say repairs sent to Paris typically take 6 months.


----------



## QuelleFromage

has anyone ever had a canvas strap re-stitched? I have one that is unraveling where the leather attaches.


----------



## Mr. Carre

I have an Amazonia Sherpa GM backpack.
I contacted the Beverly Hills store about acquiring the silicon wipes.  They said I would have to send the bag for a spa, and then they would "provide" me with some additional wipes for up-keep.  I then contacted a store I'm much friendlier with;  they contacted NYC and procured me 5 boxes of wipes at $20.00 a box.  Very happy.  
The wipes just arrived and I've given my Amazonia a wipe-down and it looks great!  So easy to use, no odor.  The color is even and rich.  The small spiderweb cracks and scratches are gone.
I asked the SA in NYC about Amazonia.  He said it was never intended to be a "...forever" material and was basically an example of Hermes' expertise and craftsmanship in utilizing an unusual and exotic material.


----------



## BeautifiedM

I found a tan kelly for a great price but the corners are discolored/faded.  I was wondering do anyone have any experience having the corners dyed or fixed to almost brand new ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jyyanks

Here are pictures of my DESTROYED corners (leather completely rubbed off) and how Hermes colorist ultimately made it look brand new.  I imagine that your corners are not as bad so I'm sure it will look even better. Hermes spa has done wonders for my bags - worth the $225 ($244 with tax) in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Carre

jyyanks said:


> Here are pictures of my DESTROYED corners (leather completely rubbed off) and how Hermes colorist ultimately made it look brand new.  I imagine that your corners are not as bad so I'm sure it will look even better. Hermes spa has done wonders for my bags - worth the $225 ($244 with tax) in my opinion.



These pictures make me very happy.  I have a Bolide 47 in NYC being spa'd.  The corners look just like yours, so I'm hoping mine can be repaired as fantastically as yours.


----------



## ahhgoo

jyyanks said:


> "Here are pictures of my DESTROYED corners (leather completely rubbed off) and how Hermes colorist ultimately made it look brand new.  I imagine that your corners are not as bad so I'm sure it will look even better. Hermes spa has done wonders for my bags - worth the $225 ($244 with tax) in my opinion. "
> 
> This looks amazing jyyanks! Was this done in Paris or local store? I sent mine for repairs and was told that they(Hermes Paris) don't re-color corners that are completely rubbed off. Wasn't sure if this is entirely true and still waiting for a quote.


----------



## jyyanks

Thank you. This was done in NY at Madison. They have an amazing colorist who has touched up many of my bags. It was included in the 225 price. I've been very happy with the Madison Hermes spa.


----------



## purselover888

jyyanks said:


> Thank you. This was done in NY at Madison. They have an amazing colorist who has touched up many of my bags. It was included in the 225 price. I've been very happy with the Madison Hermes spa.



Wow!  Looks great!  Nice to hear!


----------



## appleringo

I regret not taking photos of my Bearn wallet before dropping them off at the Hermes San Francisco boutique for refurbishing/cleaning and restitching job. 

My Bearn is from 2007 (K) and I've been using it as my main wallet since mid-2008. In fact, the only other wallet I switch out to - only when I travel where passport is required - is a larger travel wallet. 95+ % of the time, the Bearn is placed inside a 'purse-in-purse' pouch I picked up in Tokyo to minimize contact (and movement) with other items in my purse and for ease of switching purses in general. From time to time, I would clean my wallet with leather conditioner. I also try to minimize the number of cards I slide into the slots and would regularly empty out the coin slot so the wallet didn't feel heavy or show any unnecessary bumps on the outside (the side with the "H" hardware). All in all, I've taken really good care of my wallet throughout the years and I received compliments on the condition from a few SAs at non-SF boutiques in just the last year or so. 

However, over time, the edges started to show some small cracks and the stitching came loose (the circled area in the photos). The stitching only happened a few months ago, but I didn't want it to get worse so I took it in to the boutique.  

As you can see, they did a fantastic job with the wallet.  The restitching was $170 and refurbishing/cleaning was $125.  The wallet looked and felt very clean and polished when I picked it up (BTW, the wallet was just wrapped in tissue when they brought it out). The edges/lines/corners across the entire wallet showed no cracks and looked good as new.  I received the call for pick up in 3 weeks, luckily, it was done before Pierre (craftsman with wonderful reputation at the SF boutique) left on his summer break (or so I was told). 

It would be nice to have a 2nd/back up H wallet, but I just love my Bearn so much and am super happy with this new condition!  

That same day when I picked up my wallet, I brought with me the shorter strap of my Massai. The stitching was loose at towards the tip of the strap (very minor) -- after about 5 minutes, it was done!


----------



## Leah

Thanks for sharing those repaired pictures. The items look AWESOME! This is why we buy Hermes, because I can't imagine any other luxury brand being able to repair and refresh items at this very high standard.


----------



## ahhgoo

Just curious, for those that had sent their bags to Paris for repairs...are the costs relatively higher than what I'm seeing being quoted? Will it cost at least an arm to get some stitching done, resin touch-up and turnlock repaired? I think I'm preparing myself for some serious sticker shock.

Also it makes me worried when I'm told that Hermes bears no liability if the bag is lost in transit! Without knowing for the next 5 months or so before I get it back, it is nerve-wrecking!


----------



## BeautifiedM

I've been searching/googling about it. 

Thank you for sharing. &#128536;


----------



## HerLuv

jyyanks said:


> Here are pictures of my DESTROYED corners (leather completely rubbed off) and how Hermes colorist ultimately made it look brand new.  I imagine that your corners are not as bad so I'm sure it will look even better. Hermes spa has done wonders for my bags - worth the $225 ($244 with tax) in my opinion.



Thanks for sharing jyyanks. What leather is your bag? It turned out well after spa. Were they able to restore the rubbed off grains/veins?


----------



## jyyanks

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for sharing jyyanks. What leather is your bag? It turned out well after spa. Were they able to restore the rubbed off grains/veins?


Courcheval and no they can't restore the grains. They just colored over where the leather rubbed off so the bag looks more uniform.


----------



## HerLuv

jyyanks said:


> Courcheval and no they can't restore the grains. They just colored over where the leather rubbed off so the bag looks more uniform.



Thank you jyyanks


----------



## jyyanks

HerLuv said:


> Thank you jyyanks


No problem. I've also had corners fixed on swift and box bags and they really are amazing with what they can do.


----------



## Love Of My Life

leah said:


> thanks for sharing those repaired pictures. The items look awesome! This is why we buy hermes, because i can't imagine any other luxury brand being able to repair and refresh items at this very high standard.


 

+1...


----------



## HerLuv

jyyanks said:


> No problem. I've also had corners fixed on swift and box bags and they really are amazing with what they can do.



Good to know. My husband just bought me a B35 in epsom. I am really not sure about epsom   thanks again jyyanks


----------



## jyyanks

HerLuv said:


> Good to know. My husband just bought me a B35 in epsom. I am really not sure about epsom   thanks again jyyanks


Courcheval (the red bag in the picture I posted) was the pre-cursor to Epsom so I imagine they can color over the corners if you need them to. Epsom is very light and takes colors beautifully - I'm sure you bag is gorgeous.


----------



## HerLuv

jyyanks said:


> Courcheval (the red bag in the picture I posted) was the pre-cursor to Epsom so I imagine they can color over the corners if you need them to. Epsom is very light and takes colors beautifully - I'm sure you bag is gorgeous.



Good to know.. thanks again jyyanks. I want to do a reveal but since I am new I still cant start a thread


----------



## Macaroon13

BeautifiedM said:


> I found a tan kelly for a great price but the corners are discolored/faded.  I was wondering do anyone have any experience having the corners dyed or fixed to almost brand new ? Thank you in advance.


Hi! I have bought 2 vintage kellys - a black box kelly from the 70s that has been completely refurbished (handle, hardware, closures replaced; bag corners repaired and polished). When I got it back I was amazed - it looked brand new (and it was in really bad shape before). The second bag is a gold courchevel kelly (it should be similar to yours in color) from the 90s that was also very used looking. It's in repair now and taking a long time (been 4-5 months with no news); they said it takes a long time because it's such a big refurbish. They can definitely repair any faded corners, fix stitching, replace parts, etc. Just drop it off at your regular Hermes store and ask them to do everything possible to it. Good luck!


----------



## mo.space

Macaroon13 said:


> Hi! I have bought 2 vintage kellys - a black box kelly from the 70s that has been completely refurbished (handle, hardware, closures replaced; bag corners repaired and polished). When I got it back I was amazed - it looked brand new (and it was in really bad shape before). The second bag is a gold courchevel kelly (it should be similar to yours in color) from the 90s that was also very used looking. It's in repair now and taking a long time (been 4-5 months with no news); they said it takes a long time because it's such a big refurbish. They can definitely repair any faded corners, fix stitching, replace parts, etc. Just drop it off at your regular Hermes store and ask them to do everything possible to it. Good luck!



Hi there,
that's interesting, how much did it cost to refurbish the kelly's?! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mo.space

Also does anyone know how much minor rips will cost to fix? Minor rips in the 4 corners of the bag


----------



## Leda

I brought my 2 CDC to Hermès, one just to polish and the other to replace a spike that was missing.for this one ,I've payed nothing for it was consideres a quality problem, something that could never happens to a CDC bracelet . So I've payed for just the polishment .
And I tell you, I did not like the colour after the polishment , its too much clair , it sounds more like a regular metal colour, like inox colour, instead of silver 950 colour, like they were when I bought than..
Both were overused toooooo much!


----------



## Leda

Leda said:


> I brought my 2 CDC to Hermès, one just to polish and the other to replace a spike that was missing.for this one ,I've payed nothing for it was consideres a quality problem, something that could never happens to a CDC bracelet . So I've payed for just the polishment .
> And I tell you, I did not like the colour after the polishment , its too much clair , it sounds more like a regular metal colour, like inox colour, instead of silver 950 colour, like they were when I bought than..
> Both were overused toooooo much!


I've payed  euro 152,47 to polish


----------



## Crazy Purseon

Does anyone have any idea how much it would cost at the Spa to fix a Birkin that is a little beat up?  It has stains and scuffing, scratches on the hardware and the handles are worn?


----------



## chanelz

ahhgoo said:


> Just curious, for those that had sent their bags to Paris for repairs...are the costs relatively higher than what I'm seeing being quoted? Will it cost at least an arm to get some stitching done, resin touch-up and turnlock repaired? I think I'm preparing myself for some serious sticker shock.
> 
> Also it makes me worried when I'm told that Hermes bears no liability if the bag is lost in transit! Without knowing for the next 5 months or so before I get it back, it is nerve-wrecking!




Hi Ahhgoo,

The price is high if the bag needs a lot of repair work. I had to get my Kelly's top handle and hardware replaced. I dropped off my kelly early February 2014 for repair, received a quote to repair mid April 2014, and was told the repair will take 6 weeks. It is now July 2014 and Paris still has not repaired my kelly 

I was quoted the equivalent price of an extra large H clic clac bracelet....

The company makes you sign a waiver that they bear no liability if the repair is lost. 

This thread reminds me to follow up again with the store manager and brings some stress hoping my kelly will come home safe and sound!

Good luck and I will update on actual price of repair vs. quote.


----------



## audreylita

Crazy Purseon said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much it would cost at the Spa to fix a Birkin that is a little beat up?  It has stains and scuffing, scratches on the hardware and the handles are worn?



Depends a lot on if you're replacing hardware or just having it buffed.


----------



## Fabfashion

audreylita said:


> Depends a lot on if you're replacing hardware or just having it buffed.


Just out of curiosity since I haven't had any hardware repaired/replaced, will buffing make the hardware shiny again (get rid of scratches) or just improve it somewhat?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Leda said:


> I've payed  euro 152,47 to polish


I was quoted US $200 to polish my CDC.


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> I was quoted US $200 to polish my CDC.



Wow that is hell of a lot for an accessory


----------



## Macaroon13

Crazy Purseon said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much it would cost at the Spa to fix a Birkin that is a little beat up?  It has stains and scuffing, scratches on the hardware and the handles are worn?


It shouldn't cost more than a few hundred euro (or equivalent). The most I ever paid for a refurbish was around 500 euro for a box calf Kelly (this was in Paris) - and this included replacement of the handle, closures, hardware, and color touchups, the works basically. In Hong Kong I'm waiting for another beatup vintage Kelly to come back and it was also about 500 euro for everything including hardware replacement.


----------



## Macaroon13

Fabfashion said:


> Just out of curiosity since I haven't had any hardware repaired/replaced, will buffing make the hardware shiny again (get rid of scratches) or just improve it somewhat?


It will make it shiny again and the scratches will be less noticeable. They will not completely disappear. But you will see a very noticeable difference when you get your bag back. The craftspeople restore the bags with the same care as making them so I have been thrilled with every refurbishment I've had done.


----------



## audreylita

Fabfashion said:


> Just out of curiosity since I haven't had any hardware repaired/replaced, will buffing make the hardware shiny again (get rid of scratches) or just improve it somewhat?



I'm big into replacing hardware so really don't know the answer.


----------



## ahhgoo

chanelz said:


> Hi Ahhgoo,
> 
> The price is high if the bag needs a lot of repair work. I had to get my Kelly's top handle and hardware replaced. I dropped off my kelly early February 2014 for repair, received a quote to repair mid April 2014, and was told the repair will take 6 weeks. It is now July 2014 and Paris still has not repaired my kelly
> 
> I was quoted the equivalent price of an extra large H clic clac bracelet....
> 
> The company makes you sign a waiver that they bear no liability if the repair is lost.
> 
> This thread reminds me to follow up again with the store manager and brings some stress hoping my kelly will come home safe and sound!
> 
> Good luck and I will update on actual price of repair vs. quote.



Thanks Chanelz. I just called my store to check today and no quote yet from Paris, and given your experience, I guess A LOT of patience is required. 

By the way, I was told that the Hermes repair shop closes for the full month of August so no work will be done. The soonest anyone will get their bag back would most likely be in September if nothing's done yet. I was also told it would take at least 5-6 months to get my bag back.....perhaps even longer now.

Yah, the waiver makes me nervous especially when we're talking about bags in these kind of price ranges and also very long wait time without news. 

Hope you get you bag back soon.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagidiotic said:


> Wow that is hell of a lot for an accessory


Yes, but to make a $4000 item look new again I felt it was worth it. Apparently re-dipping the bracelet does not work that well. We shall see


----------



## armcandyaddict

I got my Epsom Kelly back from the spa after 4 months. It looked practically new. The hardware had been replaced and leather cleaned and conditioned at no cost to me because he original hardware was defective and was peeling off.

Here's a close up of how the hardware and leather looked after getting back from the spa.


----------



## chanelz

armcandyaddict said:


> I got my Epsom Kelly back from the spa after 4 months. It looked practically new. The hardware had been replaced and leather cleaned and conditioned at no cost to me because he original hardware was defective and was peeling off.
> 
> Here's a close up of how the hardware and leather looked after getting back from the spa.
> 
> View attachment 2697022




Great job they did on your kelly! 4 months is totally worth the wait. Did the replacement hardware come back with new plastic covering?


----------



## armcandyaddict

chanelz said:


> Great job they did on your kelly! 4 months is totally worth the wait. Did the replacement hardware come back with new plastic covering?




Yes, the replacement hardware came with new plastic covering.


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, but to make a $4000 item look new again I felt it was worth it. Apparently re-dipping the bracelet does not work that well. We shall see


It only took two weeks for the silver CDC to come back. Haven't picked it up yet so will post on results and cost when I do.


----------



## LV_Dentelle

Hi, is it possible that a wallet can have a spa, too like the bags?


----------



## jkld11

Hi everyone who's used the spa-- do you think think this kind of wear can be repaired? I'm looking at vintage bags... Love this color, wish it were in better shape...
TIA!


----------



## audreylita

jkld11 said:


> Hi everyone who's used the spa-- do you think think this kind of wear can be repaired? I'm looking at vintage bags... Love this color, wish it were in better shape...
> TIA!



Those corners should get touched up with no problem.


----------



## armcandyaddict

LV_Dentelle said:


> Hi, is it possible that a wallet can have a spa, too like the bags?




Yes, I just sent my Kelly longue wallet to the spa.


----------



## jkld11

audreylita said:


> Those corners should get touched up with no problem.


Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jkld11 said:


> Hi everyone who's used the spa-- do you think think this kind of wear can be repaired? I'm looking at vintage bags... Love this color, wish it were in better shape...
> TIA!


Corner wear with color loss can be touched up with colored polish (that is usually what spa will do), but that will wear off in time. If you take a look at Docride's leather care thread you will see many journeys of bags with heavy wear and various solutions - this should be helpful to you!


----------



## LV_Dentelle

armcandyaddict said:


> Yes, I just sent my Kelly longue wallet to the spa.


 That´s great Thank you.. Can you please tell me how long you wait? Best wishes


----------



## jkld11

QuelleFromage said:


> Corner wear with color loss can be touched up with colored polish (that is usually what spa will do), but that will wear off in time. If you take a look at Docride's leather care thread you will see many journeys of bags with heavy wear and various solutions - this should be helpful to you!


Thanks so much for the intel!f


----------



## armcandyaddict

LV_Dentelle said:


> That´s great Thank you.. Can you please tell me how long you wait? Best wishes




I was advised that it will take 4-6 months.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I believe that boutiques with local craftspeople will accept items for spa from outside the city, at least in the US and within state. Before Beverly Hills got a craftsperson, it was pretty common for LA people to send bags/wallets/etc. to SF for repair.
I note this because having a local craftsperson will usually significantly reduce the time to wait for your item.


----------



## jyyanks

It depends on how busy it is and what the repair is. For basic repairs and cleaning/polishing/corner wear touch ups, I was quoted 12-14 weeks in the winter (When it was busy) and then 2-4 weeks in the Spring (when it was slow).  For repairs that need to be sent to Paris, it can be as long as 3-6 months.  This was at H on Madison.


----------



## Blue Rain

jyyanks said:


> It depends on how busy it is and what the repair is. For basic repairs and cleaning/polishing/corner wear touch ups, I was quoted 12-14 weeks in the winter (When it was busy) and then 2-4 weeks in the Spring (when it was slow).  For repairs that need to be sent to Paris, it can be as long as 3-6 months.  This was at H on Madison.



I wonder why they are busier in the winter?!?


----------



## jyyanks

Blue Rain said:


> I wonder why they are busier in the winter?!?


I don't know if it's every winter or it just happened to be busy this winter.  I dropped off 4 bags between Sept and May and the ones I dropped off in November, January and February were all quoted 12-14 weeks but the one in May came back after 1 week although I was quoted 2 weeks.  I haven't dropped anything off this summer but I imagine that people will be going away in vacation so that might slow things down.


----------



## starstarz

If anyone has brought their CDC to spa? My black one has some color fading at the sides...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I just picked up my silver CDC from spa. It looks almost brand new, as though it were picked up out of display, although a few deep marks like the smileys are still there. I am ok with it and not upset as I had prior warning,  but at $250, I will probably try a jeweler for polishing next time. It's a different thing to pay $250 to spa a Birkin.


----------



## LV_Dentelle

armcandyaddict said:


> I was advised that it will take 4-6 months.


 Thank you  That´s a long time without a wallet..


----------



## LV_Dentelle

QuelleFromage said:


> I just picked up my silver CDC from spa. It looks almost brand new, as though it were picked up out of display, although a few deep marks like the smileys are still there. I am ok with it and not upset as I had prior warning,  but at $250, I will probably try a jeweler for polishing next time. It's a different thing to pay $250 to spa a Birkin.


 Boah.. it´s really expensive for a CDC.. I understand the price for a bag but for a CDC... 

Now I ask me if the spa for a wallet costs the same..
Does anyone know how much the spa for a wallet costs?

Best wishes


----------



## QuelleFromage

LV_Dentelle said:


> Boah.. it´s really expensive for a CDC.. I understand the price for a bag but for a CDC...
> 
> Now I ask me if the spa for a wallet costs the same..
> Does anyone know how much the spa for a wallet costs?
> 
> Best wishes


Well, probably depends on the wallet. Not a lot for an Azap and more for a Kelly Longue. I don't remember what my Kelly Longue cost for spa.

My CDC is more expensive than an Evelyne or a Double Sens so I am not surprised it cost what it did to spa. (You cannot send leather CDCs for polishing or so I am told.)


----------



## appleringo

LV_Dentelle said:


> Boah.. it´s really expensive for a CDC.. I understand the price for a bag but for a CDC...
> 
> Now I ask me if the spa for a wallet costs the same..
> Does anyone know how much the spa for a wallet costs?
> 
> Best wishes




Hi! I recently took my Bearn wallet for re-stitching and refurbishing...you can see details & info in post 419. (Hermes San Francisco)


----------



## HPassion

Hi ladies, wondering what's the most recent policy for spa. Is a H store receipt required? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Macaroon13

HPassion said:


> Hi ladies, wondering what's the most recent policy for spa. Is a H store receipt required? Thanks in advance!


I have never had to show a receipt. I've done spa multiple times in Paris and Hong Kong. They look at the bag very closely to authenticate it, note down all the details of what needs repair, give you a receipt, and send it off for quotation. Then you have to agree to the quotation via phone before they do work on it. It typically takes a few months, depending on whether they have to send it to France or not.


----------



## LV_Dentelle

appleringo said:


> Hi! I recently took my Bearn wallet for re-stitching and refurbishing...you can see details & info in post 419. (Hermes San Francisco)


 Ohh, thank you I will read it..


----------



## LV_Dentelle

I have a Dogon wallet but I lost the small one for the change.. it is possible to order a new one at the Hermés Store? I´m really sad that I lost it


----------



## chanelz

Picked up my repair today, it took eight months but my black beauty is back and better then ever! I guess the paris shop finished her off before their summer break.


----------



## iluvbaggy

hi , anyone can tell me my vintage kelly 28 able to restore ?

please advise?

thank you


----------



## Mr. Carre

JUST opened my Bolide 45 (47) fresh from it's cleaning in NYC.
After being told it would take weeks, and weeks, and weeks to complete, I made a call to my fav SA's who made a call and got the process fast-tracked.  For which I'm very grateful.
The bag is softer and the corner wear is extremely better looking.  They managed to remove an ancient pen ink mark.
They monogrammed the oval and it looks very good.


----------



## Leah

HPassion said:


> Hi ladies, wondering what's the most recent policy for spa. Is a H store receipt required? Thanks in advance!



Hi, an H store receipt is not required in any of my regular stores. I do not believe any H store demands a receipt before accepting a bag for repair. If, for example, a boutique has concerns about a bag, they will simply not accept it for refurbishing.

In Paris and NY, where I usually drop off my bags for refurbishing, the procedure is they will look at your bag, provide you with a receipt which already includes an estimated cost of repair and the number of weeks required for repair. You sign off and are given a copy of that receipt when you drop off your bag. 

In NY, they are a little more detailed in the receipt and will provide details of the bag which needs attention e.g.: "darkened handles", "scuffed corners", "discoloured area" etc...


----------



## Leda

QuelleFromage said:


> I just picked up my silver CDC from spa. It looks almost brand new, as though it were picked up out of display, although a few deep marks like the smileys are still there. I am ok with it and not upset as I had prior warning,  but at $250, I will probably try a jeweler for polishing next time. It's a different thing to pay $250 to spa a Birkin.


I recently picked my two silver CDC in Paris store, they were there for polish and a spike was missing.
Well,for this last one , I didnt pay anything, it was considered quality problem. It was on the house, so.
I only payed for polish .
I did not like the work at all.
But it was ok. Some marks are still there, and it took a while to get the used colour in it, cause it was like inox colour right the moment I had it in my pulse exiting the store.


----------



## Leda

Leda said:


> I recently picked my two silver CDC in Paris store, they were there for polish and a spike was missing.
> Well,for this last one , I didnt pay anything, it was considered quality problem. It was on the house, so.
> I only payed for polish .
> I did not like the work at all.
> But it was ok. Some marks are still there, and it took a while to get the used colour in it, cause it was like inox colour right the moment I had it in my pulse exiting the store.


Just to polish the 2 CDC I 've payed euro 157 
Not much..


----------



## Leda

Be carefull  with the ring in the CDC mouvement ,
It makes some big marks on the bracelet, when you move your pulse, it goes up and down, and when it hits the metal within the mouvement , with the time,it becames to be scratched or so..
When  I took than from repair and polish last June in. Paris, I didnt took off the plastic protetion that is still envolving it...just a worn! I hope it will be usefull for someone!....thanks!


----------



## ahhgoo

chanelz said:


> Picked up my repair today, it took eight months but my black beauty is back and better then ever! I guess the paris shop finished her off before their summer break.




Was there a major repair work done for them to take 8 months to complete? I'm impatiently waiting and counting the days ( and it's only been 2 months!). My bag needed a major overhaul and concerned whether it will take longer than that given your experience.


----------



## Blue Rain

ahhgoo said:


> Was there a major repair work done for them to take 8 months to complete? I'm impatiently waiting and counting the days ( and it's only been 2 months!). My bag needed a major overhaul and concerned whether it will take longer than that given your experience.



The major overhaul (replacing handle, all hardware pieces, one pocket, reenforcing structure, and spa) on my bbk took only 7 weeks back and forth from Paris. It depends... Don't give up your hope.


----------



## jyyanks

I  saw that someone asked this question before but I don't think it was answered. Has anyone ever had the H replaced on a Vintage constance bag?  Will the spa even do that?  How much do you think they would charge?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jyyanks said:


> I  saw that someone asked this question before but I don't think it was answered. Has anyone ever had the H replaced on a Vintage constance bag?  Will the spa even do that?  How much do you think they would charge?  Thanks in advance.


Hi jyyanks, I don't know for certain but I would be surprised if not. I have a meeting with our local craftsperson when I am back in the US and will ask her - she knows all


----------



## jyyanks

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi jyyanks, I don't know for certain but I would be surprised if not. I have a meeting with our local craftsperson when I am back in the US and will ask her - she knows all




That's so sweet.  Thank you so much!


----------



## chanelz

ahhgoo said:


> Was there a major repair work done for them to take 8 months to complete? I'm impatiently waiting and counting the days ( and it's only been 2 months!). My bag needed a major overhaul and concerned whether it will take longer than that given your experience.




New top handle and new hardware replaced on the entire bag. Mine was sent to paris for repair not the states. Good luck and god speed!


----------



## ahhgoo

chanelz said:


> New top handle and new hardware replaced on the entire bag. Mine was sent to paris for repair not the states. Good luck and god speed!



Thanks Chanelz.  I will have to follow-up in about 2 weeks on the status of my bag after the craftsmen are back from vacation.


----------



## ladysarah

jyyanks said:


> I  saw that someone asked this question before but I don't think it was answered. Has anyone ever had the H replaced on a Vintage constance bag?  Will the spa even do that?  How much do you think they would charge?  Thanks in advance.



Why do yo need to replace the vintage hardware? The new ones will be different and detract from the character and vintage look..


----------



## jyyanks

ladysarah said:


> Why do yo need to replace the vintage hardware? The new ones will be different and detract from the character and vintage look..




Thanks ladysarah.  I was looking to purchase a vintage bag that had some flaws, one of which was scratched and peeling hardware. I was trying to determine if the price was worth it should I need to replace the HW later on.


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm thinking of sending my clemence bag to the spa to touch up the bottom corners and may be replace the scratched hardware. I'm in Toronto, Canada so I'm assuming the bag will have to go to Paris for repair and it'll probably take months and months for it to come back? I'll call tomorrow to confirm. Has anyone here gone through the Toronto store before? 

I read that there's a craftsperson (Claud?) in New York. Do you think I should take the bag there and cross my fingers that it can be done in a few days? If I call NY, would they be able to tell me how long it may take? From what I read, if they have parts it makes the turnaround time a lot faster. Thoughts, please.


----------



## Leah

To answer the questions above:

1. Paris and New York absolutely work on H vintage bags and accessories. If it's a special vintage piece, I would probably only trust the craftsmen from these two boutiques, but admittedly that is because I have more experience with these 2 stores, than other H boutique craftspeople. 
When I was living in London, I would rather send items to Paris for refurbishing than have it fixed in London.
I have recently heard good things about the craftslady (or craftstman? )at H San Francisco.

Repair cost depends on amount of work that needs to be done but if it's a vintage piece that requires more work than just cleaning, restitching, minor recoloring, I would estimate the spa price in NY to be in the USD500-1000 price range. Minor repair on vintage pieces in excellent condition is priced the same as regular spa for non-vintage, currently about USD225.

2. Claude and Nia are in charge of standard repairs in H Madison/New York and no, they do not give estimated time of repair completion over the phone. 
And in fact, spa waiting/completion time now in NY is about 8-10 weeks. No exceptions to this rule (they have more items for repair, more than ever accd to C.)


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> To answer the questions above:
> 
> 1. Paris and New York absolutely work on H vintage bags and accessories. If it's a special vintage piece, I would probably only trust the craftsmen from these two boutiques, but admittedly that is because I have more experience with these 2 stores, than other H boutique craftspeople.
> When I was living in London, I would rather send items to Paris for refurbishing than have it fixed in London.
> I have recently heard good things about the craftslady (or craftstman? )at H San Francisco.
> 
> Repair cost depends on amount of work that needs to be done but if it's a vintage piece that requires more work than just cleaning, restitching, minor recoloring, I would estimate the spa price in NY to be in the USD500-1000 price range. Minor repair on vintage pieces in excellent condition is priced the same as regular spa for non-vintage, currently about USD225.
> 
> 2. Claude and Nia are in charge of standard repairs in H Madison/New York and no, they do not give estimated time of repair completion over the phone.
> And in fact, spa waiting/completion time now in NY is about 8-10 weeks. No exceptions to this rule (they have more items for repair, more than ever accd to C.)


Thank you for your response, Leah! Much appreciated.  I've never had to take anything into H before. I'll check with our boutique here to confirm if they send bags to Paris for repair or do it locally and how long it may take. I doubt they have a local crafts person here and if they do I'm a little weary and would rather it go to Paris. DH thought we could drop off the bag at the NY store if it'll expedite the wait time and make a mini getaway out of it. If it takes 8-10 weeks instead of 8 months that I heard from others then I wouldn't mind doing that and get to visit NY twice.


----------



## Leah

^ You're welcome! 

Try to time your visit during weekdays, it gets really busy on weekends and I've actually seen people queue up at the repair station. 

Good luck!


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> ^ You're welcome!
> 
> Try to time your visit *during weekdays*, it gets really busy on weekends and I've actually seen people queue up at the repair station.
> 
> Good luck!


Great advice, thanks!


----------



## audreylita

Fabfashion said:


> I'm thinking of sending my clemence bag to the spa to touch up the bottom corners and may be replace the scratched hardware. I'm in Toronto, Canada so I'm assuming the bag will have to go to Paris for repair and it'll probably take months and months for it to come back? I'll call tomorrow to confirm. Has anyone here gone through the Toronto store before?
> 
> I read that there's a craftsperson (Claud?) in New York. Do you think I should take the bag there and cross my fingers that it can be done in a few days? If I call NY, would they be able to tell me how long it may take? From what I read, if they have parts it makes the turnaround time a lot faster. Thoughts, please.



If you take your bag to NY it will likely take about 2 months to get your bag back.  If the hardware is just scratched they will polish it but not change it, they've changed their policy and will only change hardware if it's damaged.  Touching up corners and polishing hardware will run you around $250.


----------



## Fabfashion

audreylita said:


> If you take your bag to NY it will likely take about 2 months to get your bag back.  If the hardware is just scratched they will polish it but not change it, they've changed their policy and will only change hardware if it's damaged.  Touching up corners and polishing hardware will run you around $250.


Thank you for the information, audreylita! The hardware is scratched but not damaged. Have you had one of your bags' hardware polished before? Does the polish do a pretty good job? I know it won't look shiny new-new but I hope there's an improvement to warrant getting it done. I mean if it's not a huge difference then may be I'll wait a few more years until the bag is more well-used. 

I wonder if they may be able to ship the bag back to me in Niagara Falls, NY?? I have a place there that I get all my h.com stuff shipped to and it's only 2 hours drive away instead of having to go into NYC again (8 hours). May be I'll try calling the NY store on Monday and they may be nice enough to let me know.


----------



## audreylita

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for the information, audreylita! The hardware is scratched but not damaged. Have you had one of your bags' hardware polished before? Does the polish do a pretty good job? I know it won't look shiny new-new but I hope there's an improvement to warrant getting it done. I mean if it's not a huge difference then may be I'll wait a few more years until the bag is more well-used.
> 
> I wonder if they may be able to ship the bag back to me in Niagara Falls, NY?? I have a place there that I get all my h.com stuff shipped to and it's only 2 hours drive away instead of having to go into NYC again (8 hours). May be I'll try calling the NY store on Monday and they may be nice enough to let me know.



Yes they will ship.


----------



## Fabfashion

audreylita said:


> Yes they will ship.


Yippee!!! audreylita, you just made my night! I'm going to bed now and dream happy H dreams.


----------



## purplepoodles

I live in the GTA and have taken several bags to Toronto Hermes for repair in Paris, the last being early this year. 

The bag is sent to Paris with your repair wish list and you will get a call in a few weeks with prices for the work you requested and any other work the craftsperson considers necessary. You then authorize the repairs and should get your bag back within a couple of months. 

The work has been better than expected with some minor items repaired at no extra charge. Have not yet replaced hardware.

To date everything has been done well within the estimates time & price wise. I've been very happy so far.


=Fabfashion;27358881]I'm thinking of sending my clemence bag to the spa to touch up the bottom corners and may be replace the scratched hardware. I'm in Toronto, Canada so I'm assuming the bag will have to go to Paris for repair and it'll probably take months and months for it to come back? I'll call tomorrow to confirm. Has anyone here gone through the Toronto store before? 

I read that there's a craftsperson (Claud?) in New York. Do you think I should take the bag there and cross my fingers that it can be done in a few days? If I call NY, would they be able to tell me how long it may take? From what I read, if they have parts it makes the turnaround time a lot faster. Thoughts, please.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jyyanks

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for the information, audreylita! The hardware is scratched but not damaged. Have you had one of your bags' hardware polished before? Does the polish do a pretty good job? I know it won't look shiny new-new but I hope there's an improvement to warrant getting it done. I mean if it's not a huge difference then may be I'll wait a few more years until the bag is more well-used.
> 
> I wonder if they may be able to ship the bag back to me in Niagara Falls, NY?? I have a place there that I get all my h.com stuff shipped to and it's only 2 hours drive away instead of having to go into NYC again (8 hours). May be I'll try calling the NY store on Monday and they may be nice enough to let me know.


I will say that I've taken several bags to Madison and I've asked for the hardware to be polished but I never noticed a difference.  The corners always come back looking amazing and the bag looks good, but the hardware looks the same.  They do ship and if you call and ask for the repairs department, they are usually very helpful and will answer your question.  If polishing the hardware is the only reason you want to spa you bag, then you may want to hold off. 
Why not make a trip towards the end of Sept and join the NYC meet up? After (or before) you can take your bag to Madison and show the repairs department. If you like what they tell you, then leave the bag there for them to ship it back to you. Just a thought.


----------



## Blue Rain

All good information on this thread. I wonder when the least busy time of the year is for the craftsmen. If I'm going to pay the same price for the spa, I prefer a faster turnaround. I can wait until the right time to send my B in. TIA


----------



## Fabfashion

purplepoodles said:


> I live in the GTA and have taken several bags to Toronto Hermes for repair in Paris, the last being early this year.
> 
> The bag is sent to Paris with your repair wish list and you will get a call in a few weeks with prices for the work you requested and any other work the craftsperson considers necessary. You then authorize the repairs and should get your bag back within a couple of months.
> 
> The work has been better than expected with some minor items repaired at no extra charge. Have not yet replaced hardware.
> 
> To date everything has been done well within the estimates time & price wise. I've been very happy so far.
> 
> 
> =Fabfashion;27358881]I'm thinking of sending my clemence bag to the spa to touch up the bottom corners and may be replace the scratched hardware. I'm in Toronto, Canada so I'm assuming the bag will have to go to Paris for repair and it'll probably take months and months for it to come back? I'll call tomorrow to confirm. Has anyone here gone through the Toronto store before?
> 
> I read that there's a craftsperson (Claud?) in New York. Do you think I should take the bag there and cross my fingers that it can be done in a few days? If I call NY, would they be able to tell me how long it may take? From what I read, if they have parts it makes the turnaround time a lot faster. Thoughts, please.


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for sharing your experience, purplepoodles! I'll try to pop by the Toronto store this week or next and find out how long they think it may take. If it's 2-3 months, then I don't mind the wait. At the same time I feel a little uneasy as my bag will be an ocean away whereas NYC doesn't seem that far. All psychological I know. Have you had your bag's hardware buffed? If so, did you notice any difference? I'm trying to set expectations in my own mind.


----------



## Fabfashion

jyyanks said:


> I will say that I've taken several bags to Madison and I've asked for the hardware to be polished but I never noticed a difference.  The corners always come back looking amazing and the bag looks good, but the hardware looks the same.  They do ship and if you call and ask for the repairs department, they are usually very helpful and will answer your question.  If polishing the hardware is the only reason you want to spa you bag, then you may want to hold off.
> Why not make a trip towards the end of Sept and join the NYC meet up? After (or before) you can take your bag to Madison and show the repairs department. If you like what they tell you, then leave the bag there for them to ship it back to you. Just a thought.


jyyanks, thank you for your input! It'd have been so much fun to come and join the NYC meet! May be DH can be persuaded although it'll be a bit tight as we're heading off to Hawaii on Oct 8th. Now if Hawaii has a crafts person, I'd be over the moon. I'll call the repair department at Madison and see if they can shed some light. Never hurt to ask.


----------



## purplepoodles

Thank you for sharing your experience, purplepoodles! I'll try to pop by the Toronto store this week or next and find out how long they think it may take. If it's 2-3 months, then I don't mind the wait. At the same time I feel a little uneasy as my bag will be an ocean away whereas NYC doesn't seem that far. All psychological I know. Have you had your bag's hardware buffed? If so, did you notice any difference? I'm trying to set expectations in my own mind.[/QUOTE]


Handing your bag to Claude is the very best choice. It's great to meet the artisan who will be working on your bag. Would love to hear how it works out. 

The estimates I've been give given have always been longer than the work has taken. I'm ok with my bags going home to the EU in Hermes care but there is nothing handing your prize possessions to the people who will be doing the work. 

Great to have choices!


----------



## Blue Rain

Blue Rain said:


> All good information on this thread. I wonder when the least busy time of the year is for the craftsmen. If I'm going to pay the same price for the spa, I prefer a faster turnaround. I can wait until the right time to send my B in. TIA


 
Bump this up.


----------



## audreylita

Blue Rain said:


> All good information on this thread. I wonder when the least busy time of the year is for the craftsmen. If I'm going to pay the same price for the spa, I prefer a faster turnaround. I can wait until the right time to send my B in. TIA



<<There is no slower time of year.  They are always back up.>>



purplepoodles said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience, purplepoodles! I'll try to pop by the Toronto store this week or next and find out how long they think it may take. If it's 2-3 months, then I don't mind the wait. At the same time I feel a little uneasy as my bag will be an ocean away whereas NYC doesn't seem that far. All psychological I know. Have you had your bag's hardware buffed? If so, did you notice any difference? I'm trying to set expectations in my own mind.




Handing your bag to Claude is the very best choice. It's great to meet the artisan who will be working on your bag. Would love to hear how it works out. 

The estimates I've been give given have always been longer than the work has taken. I'm ok with my bags going home to the EU in Hermes care but there is nothing handing your prize possessions to the people who will be doing the work. 

Great to have choices![/QUOTE]

<<Claude is getting ready to retire so you may be handing your bag to Nia (sp?).>>


----------



## Blue Rain

audreylita said:


> <<There is no slower time of year. They are always back up.>>
> 
> Thank you for letting me know that there is no promising from spa either. I should have already gotten used to this kind of answer.  :rain:


----------



## purplepoodles

Blue Rain said:


> Bump this up.




My last refurbish was handed in early December last year, got the quote before Christmas and the bag was back in my hands sometime in Feburary. It might have been a quiet period over Christmas as people would keep their bags with them over the holidays. However apart from the French summer holidays I think it's pure chance as to the volume of business.


----------



## Blue Rain

purplepoodles said:


> My last refurbish was handed in early December last year, got the quote before Christmas and the bag was back in my hands sometime in Feburary. It might have been a quiet period over Christmas as people would keep their bags with them over the holidays. However apart from the French summer holidays I think it's pure chance as to the volume of business.


 
Thanks for your input. I guess I'll just try my luck at the end of the year. Mine is a simple spa which shouldn't be necessary to send them outside the US. Perhaps it isn't such a bad thing sending h bags for spa over the Christmas/new year vacation while no one is home - the chance of home robbery over the holidays is pretty high.


----------



## Fabfashion

purplepoodles said:


> My last refurbish was handed in early December last year, got the quote before Christmas and the bag was back in my hands sometime in Feburary. It might have been a quiet period over Christmas as people would keep their bags with them over the holidays. However apart from the French summer holidays I think it's pure chance as to the volume of business.


 


audreylita said:


> <<Claude is getting ready to retire so you may be handing your bag to Nia (sp?).>>


 
I'll check with both boutiques and see what they say. If it only takes a couple of months, may be I can get it back before Christmas which would be awesome. Funny how all of sudden I feel like I need to use this bag and that it's really not a good time to send it out when it's been mostly lounging in my closet.  

audreylita, thanks for the intel on Claude. Wish I could have met him. BTW, how is your Twinkie? I saw on another thread that she's not well. I hope she's feeling better. I have 3 little white furbabies so my heart goes out to you. Hang in there.


----------



## Macaroon13

Just back from the H boutique after paying a jaw-dropping refurbishment fee of over HKD 12,000 (~EUR 1200 / USD 1600). What did I get for this plus 8 months of waiting? A nicely refurbished (but not astoundingly so) Courchevel Gold Kelly 35 from 1993. They replaced the handle, hardware on the strap (but not the strap), clochette. Restitched and recolored the four corners. Complete cleaning (bag looks lighter color than when I dropped it off). They did a nice job but I'm still not sure why it cost so much. I paid less than half that when I got a similar overhaul done to a 1960's era black box calf kelly a few years ago (which included replacement of handle, closures and hardware).


----------



## ahhgoo

Macaroon13 said:


> Just back from the H boutique after paying a jaw-dropping refurbishment fee of over HKD 12,000 (~EUR 1200 / USD 1600). What did I get for this plus 8 months of waiting? A nicely refurbished (but not astoundingly so) Courchevel Gold Kelly 35 from 1993. They replaced the handle, hardware on the strap (but not the strap), clochette. Restitched and recolored the four corners. Complete cleaning (bag looks lighter color than when I dropped it off). They did a nice job but I'm still not sure why it cost so much. I paid less than half that when I got a similar overhaul done to a 1960's era black box calf kelly a few years ago (which included replacement of handle, closures and hardware).



Your bag looks fantastic!  Was your concern in that it costs more than expected?  Were the repairs quoted at a lower price and then you ended up paying a much higher price for the end product?  Or just that it is costing more for repairs now?

I had to sit down (before fainting) when I was quoted $2,100 for repairs to my Kelly!  Didn't expect that much...so guessing that Hermes repairs have significantly increased in price.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Macaroon13 said:


> Just back from the H boutique after paying a jaw-dropping refurbishment fee of over HKD 12,000 (~EUR 1200 / USD 1600). What did I get for this plus 8 months of waiting? A nicely refurbished (but not astoundingly so) Courchevel Gold Kelly 35 from 1993. They replaced the handle, hardware on the strap (but not the strap), clochette. Restitched and recolored the four corners. Complete cleaning (bag looks lighter color than when I dropped it off). They did a nice job but I'm still not sure why it cost so much. I paid less than half that when I got a similar overhaul done to a 1960's era black box calf kelly a few years ago (which included replacement of handle, closures and hardware).



Wow, I'm sorry the refurb cost you so much. H certainly doesn't miss you with its pricing 

I think it would've been more worth the price if they replaced the strap. I'm surprised they didn't. Either way, your bag looks AMAZING and I would be really stoked if I had a vintage bag and it came back looking so great!


----------



## Birdonce

Macaroon13 said:


> Just back from the H boutique after paying a jaw-dropping refurbishment fee of over HKD 12,000 (~EUR 1200 / USD 1600). What did I get for this plus 8 months of waiting? A nicely refurbished (but not astoundingly so) Courchevel Gold Kelly 35 from 1993. They replaced the handle, hardware on the strap (but not the strap), clochette. Restitched and recolored the four corners. Complete cleaning (bag looks lighter color than when I dropped it off). They did a nice job but I'm still not sure why it cost so much. I paid less than half that when I got a similar overhaul done to a 1960's era black box calf kelly a few years ago (which included replacement of handle, closures and hardware).



Don't know what it looked like before but it is glorious now


----------



## Macaroon13

Thank you! I think they did a good job, but parts of the leather (like on the closures) are a bit faded and I guess they don't do recoloring. I agreed to the cost about 7 months ago when I sent in the bag and I remember thinking it cost a lot and the cost must have increased since I had my BBK refurbished a few years ago. Here is a picture of the bag when I first sent it in. It definitely looks a lot better and I am happy with the results. But the high cost of refurbishment these days will make me rethink purchasing bags that will need a lot of repair work.


----------



## Blue Rain

I called the boutique yesterday to ask where they send bags for spa (no repair). My SA was in his training in Paris so I got to talk to another SA. She said they typically send the bags to San Francisco. I innocently asked about the spa price and she told me $500! Has the spa price been increased lately or she was wrong about it?


----------



## webaj

Blue Rain said:


> I called the boutique yesterday to ask where they send bags for spa (no repair). My SA was in his training in Paris so I got to talk to another SA. She said they typically send the bags to San Francisco. I innocently asked about the spa price and she told me $500! Has the spa price been increased lately or she was wrong about it?



They must have gone up. A few years ago, I sent several bags for refurbishing and paid no more than $250 per bag. I recently sent a belt buckle to be re-dipped and was astonished at the price....I could have purchased a new buckle for not much more.


----------



## Blue Rain

webaj said:


> They must have gone up. A few years ago, I sent several bags for refurbishing and paid no more than $250 per bag. I recently sent a belt buckle to be re-dipped and was astonished at the price....I could have purchased a new buckle for not much more.



I find it hard to believe that the spa price increases this fast and dramatically. I just want to get a confirmation from people who have paid for the spa lately - no repair requested.


----------



## Fabfashion

Macaroon13 said:


> Thank you! I think they did a good job, but parts of the leather (like on the closures) are a bit faded and I guess they don't do recoloring. I agreed to the cost about 7 months ago when I sent in the bag and I remember thinking it cost a lot and the cost must have increased since I had my BBK refurbished a few years ago. Here is a picture of the bag when I first sent it in. It definitely looks a lot better and I am happy with the results. But the high cost of refurbishment these days will make me rethink purchasing bags that will need a lot of repair work.


Your bag looks great! I think in the past few years the prices of H goods have increased significantly. I'm assuming the bag would have been sent to Paris(?), shipping charge is higher due to rising gas price. Minimum wage, etc. have also gone up. I think when I send my bag to the spa and receive a quote I'll have to think if it's worth doing or live with it or get another bag down the road. It does look great though and that sounds like quite a bit of work done. My DH sent his watch in for repair and it cost over $600 and I was thinking holy moly that's a fair bit for just a tiny little watch. Oh well.


----------



## jyyanks

I just sent my vintage Kelly to get cleaned in April (polish and fixing corners) and it was $225. Came out to $244 with tax. I doubt H would double its price in 4 months so the the higher quotes may include other work. When I get home, I can upload a copy of my receipt.


----------



## jyyanks

Wow - I know it was pricey but it looks like a new bag. Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Carre

A probable intent of high repair costs is the deterrence of purchasing on the secondary market.


----------



## Blue Rain

jyyanks said:


> I just sent my vintage Kelly to get cleaned in April (polish and fixing corners) and it was $225. Came out to $244 with tax. I doubt H would double its price in 4 months so the the higher quotes may include other work. When I get home, I can upload a copy of my receipt.



I believe the SA who gave me the quote of $500 for a regular spa was wrong about it. She could be new. I didn't ask for her name over the phone. I'm glad you confirmed that the actual price is still around $225. Thanks.


----------



## huh

I just sent in my B for a spa (mainly to get the edge glaze redone). My SA said it'll be about $200 but I have yet to receive the formal quote (it's been 2 weeks). Mine won't go to Paris though.


----------



## dharma

huh said:


> I just sent in my B for a spa (mainly to get the edge glaze redone). My SA said it'll be about $200 but I have yet to receive the formal quote (it's been 2 weeks). Mine won't go to Paris though.


My recent cleanings were also around 225. Interestingly, although I am on the east coast USA, my bags were sent to San Fran. They came back in about 3 weeks looking amazing  and with plastic on the hardware! They had the normal wear and tear issues, corners, resin on handles, and general polishing.


----------



## Blue Rain

dharma said:


> My recent cleanings were also around 225. Interestingly, although I am on the east coast USA, my bags were sent to San Fran. They came back in about 3 weeks looking amazing  and with plastic on the hardware! They had the normal wear and tear issues, corners, resin on handles, and general polishing.



Did you have to ask to polish the hardware?


----------



## huh

dharma said:


> My recent cleanings were also around 225. Interestingly, although I am on the east coast USA, my bags were sent to San Fran. They came back in about 3 weeks looking amazing  and with plastic on the hardware! They had the normal wear and tear issues, corners, resin on handles, and general polishing.



Did you receive a formal quote first before they began the spa process on your bags?


----------



## dharma

huh said:


> Did you receive a formal quote first before they began the spa process on your bags?



No, I didn't. But I had used spa for general upkeep in the past so I was expecting about that amount. I didn't even think to ask, but I will from now on. This was about 5 months ago.


----------



## huh

dharma said:


> No, I didn't. But I had used spa for general upkeep in the past so I was expecting about that amount. I didn't even think to ask, but I will from now on. This was about 5 months ago.



Thanks for the info! I am hoping they're working on my bag now. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone! I'm veryy new to Hermes. I just bought a vintage Kelly, although it did not come with the shoulder strap. I've been looking at getting a strap like the one in this listing, but I was wondering what you guys thought. Do you think this type if strap will look good with a 32cm black Kelly? Also, in this particular case, do you think the broken clasp is an easy fix for a cobbler? TIA! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/331316942310?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Leah

The basic refurbishing cost in the US boutiques is definitely still USD225 (before tax) as I just dropped off some bags at Madison a few weeks ago. How strange that the SA couldn't get that basic info right....

I've always dropped off my for-spa bags at either H Paris or the H Madison boutique for years, so out of sheer habit I've tended to stick to those 2 stores.

But I've been hearing increasingly great things about the repairs coming out of H San Francisco and will probably give them a try the next time I am in the US.

Perhaps because of the sheer volume of repairs they have, H Madison lately hasn't been quite as meticulous with the refurbished bags. I still think Claude and Pierre do an amazing job, particularly with H exotics, but some of my bags that came back very recently didn't have the plastic on the hardware and one accessory didn't look as "perfectly fixed" as the last time I sent something there (instead of a 9.5 out of 10, this came back maybe an 8.5/10).

No big deal really but you do notice those seemingly very little things.


----------



## kcarmona

Leah said:


> The basic refurbishing cost in the US boutiques is definitely still USD225 (before tax) as I just dropped off some bags at Madison a few weeks ago. How strange that the SA couldn't get that basic info right....
> 
> I've always dropped off my for-spa bags at either H Paris or the H Madison boutique for years, so out of sheer habit I've tended to stick to those 2 stores.
> 
> But I've been hearing increasingly great things about the repairs coming out of H San Francisco and will probably give them a try the next time I am in the US.
> 
> Perhaps because of the sheer volume of repairs they have, H Madison lately hasn't been quite as meticulous with the refurbished bags. I still think Claude and Pierre do an amazing job, particularly with H exotics, but some of my bags that came back very recently didn't have the plastic on the hardware and one accessory didn't look as "perfectly fixed" as the last time I sent something there (instead of a 9.5 out of 10, this came back maybe an 8.5/10).
> 
> No big deal really but you do notice those seemingly very little things.




Would you mind telling me on average how long the $225 basic refurbishment takes? Thanks!


----------



## Leah

^ Welcome to Hermes. 

As I mentioned two or so pages ago, basic refurbishment in the H Madison boutique is now at 8-10 weeks (that is what they indicate in the receipt.)

I would encourage you to read back a few pages of this thread as many members have shared lots of helpful info on refurbishing policies & estimated timetables across several H stores.


----------



## kcarmona

Leah said:


> ^ Welcome to Hermes.
> 
> As I mentioned two or so pages ago, basic refurbishment in the H Madison boutique is now at 8-10 weeks (that is what they indicate in the receipt.)
> 
> I would encourage you to read back a few pages of this thread as many members have shared lots of helpful info on refurbishing policies & estimated timetables across several H stores.




Thanks so much! Will do  I've been stalking the Hermes threads but there's just so much to learn lol!


----------



## ouija board

kcarmona said:


> Thanks so much! Will do  I've been stalking the Hermes threads but there's just so much to learn lol!



My Birkin was sent to San Francisco last summer for cleaning and conditioning (I'm assuming that's the $225 service, can't recall how much I paid), and came back in about 2 weeks.  Very very happy with the results, too.


----------



## audreylita

kcarmona said:


> Hi everyone! I'm veryy new to Hermes. I just bought a vintage Kelly, although it did not come with the shoulder strap. I've been looking at getting a strap like the one in this listing, but I was wondering what you guys thought. Do you think this type if strap will look good with a 32cm black Kelly? Also, in this particular case, do you think the broken clasp is an easy fix for a cobbler? TIA!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/331316942310?nav=SEARCH



It never hurts to get something authenticated before purchasing.  Pictures are not terrific but it couldn't hurt to get this authenticated in the accessories thread.


----------



## kcarmona

audreylita said:


> It never hurts to get something authenticated before purchasing.  Pictures are not terrific but it couldn't hurt to get this authenticated in the accessories thread.




Yes, I was definitely going to do that. I also requested more pics from the seller but I wanted to make sure it could be fixed first. Thanks!


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> My recent cleanings were also around 225.  Interestingly, although I am on the east coast USA, my bags were sent to  San Fran. They came back in about 3 weeks looking amazing  and with  plastic on the hardware! They had the normal wear and tear issues,  corners, resin on handles, and general polishing.





Leah said:


> ^ Welcome to Hermes.
> 
> As I mentioned two or so pages ago, basic refurbishment in the H Madison boutique is now at 8-10 weeks (that is what they indicate in the receipt.)
> 
> I would encourage you to read back a few pages of this thread as many members have shared lots of helpful info on refurbishing policies & estimated timetables across several H stores.



dharma and Leah, how do you find the polishing of the HW? Does the HW come back looking pretty good? My HW on the straps have fine scratches from rubbing against the metal pieces that hold the straps. Now I'm also noticing the leather by the resin edge of the handles looks slightly rubbed (not sure what they can do about it). 

I was originally thinking of sending my bag to Madison but since I'm going to Hawaii next month I could probably drop my bag off there and have it spa'ed (probably they'll send it to San Fran?) and they can ship it back to me. I'm a little weary of sending my bag all the way to Paris. It seems so far away. I'm taking my bag to the Toronto boutique to get their opinion next week and will call my SA in Hawaii to see what she thinks.


----------



## Leah

^ Fabfashion, the polishing they do during a spa visit is fine. The hardware comes back shinier and "cleaner" but the scratches are still there. But I expect that because scratches cannot be removed from hardware, no matter how good the craftsman is. It's just not possible.

If you use a jeweler's cloth to gently buff the hardware on your bags, you would get the same results.

The spa visit can fix things like discolored corners, loose stitching and resin issues.

The advantage of dropping off your bag at the boutique and personally speaking with the craftsman is that the craftsman can answer your questions. It helps set expectations.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Fabfashion said:


> dharma and Leah, how do you find the polishing of the HW? Does the HW come back looking pretty good? My HW on the straps have fine scratches from rubbing against the metal pieces that hold the straps. Now I'm also noticing the leather by the resin edge of the handles looks slightly rubbed (not sure what they can do about it).
> 
> I was originally thinking of sending my bag to Madison but since I'm going to Hawaii next month I could probably drop my bag off there and have it spa'ed (probably they'll send it to San Fran?) and they can ship it back to me. I'm a little weary of sending my bag all the way to Paris. It seems so far away. I'm taking my bag to the Toronto boutique to get their opinion next week and will call my SA in Hawaii to see what she thinks.


You can ship your bag directly to SF yourself - at least, it used to work that way when Beverly Hills didn't have a craftswoman. The store manager would intake the bag, Dominique would look at it, and you'd get a quote.


----------



## Fabfashion

QuelleFromage said:


> You can ship your bag directly to SF yourself - at least, it used to work that way when Beverly Hills didn't have a craftswoman. The store manager would intake the bag, Dominique would look at it, and you'd get a quote.


 
Thanks, QuelleFromage! I spoke with my SA in Hawaii yesterday and she said they ship bags that need to be spa'ed to either Beverly Hills or Paris. However, they don't ship bags back to the owners. When a bag comes back, the owner has to come pick it up in person. I'll be back in Hawaii next March but who knows the status of the repair then. I'll probably end up dropping it off here in Toronto before I go on vacation and let them deal with it since I won't be going to NYC for a while (although would have loved to meet the legendary Claude).


----------



## doves75

Anybody knows about craft person in BH? Is he/she good? Or should I just fly to SF to get the bag spa, if SF crafts is better than BH. 
It's only for regular nothing major but commons stuff like corners, may be resin and conditioning the bag. Pretty much it. 

One more question...not related to topic, but anyone in LA area knows a good dry cleaner? I want to clean my twillies &#128522;

Thanks for your info.


----------



## Keekeee

Spa and general cleaning for my ostrich B was SGD334 as of last month. It took a year from the moment i drop off my bag though..

Around two weeks ago, i put my vintage HAC32 ardenne to spa, for general cleaning and changing hardware. I was quoted around SGD990. And was given an estimation of 6 months wait.


----------



## doves75

Keekeee said:


> Spa and general cleaning for my ostrich B was SGD334 as of last month. It took a year from the moment i drop off my bag though..
> 
> Around two weeks ago, i put my vintage HAC32 ardenne to spa, for general cleaning and changing hardware. I was quoted around SGD990. And was given an estimation of 6 months wait.




Oh my!! 1 whole year to clean your bag?? If I were you, I will be worried if they lost the bag &#128513;&#128513;. 
Did they do a good job, Keekeee?


----------



## MSO13

Has anyone had a KDT with splitting at the resin repaired? My bracelet is only a few months old and it has two splits starting. Would this be something repaired for free?


----------



## huh

Just wanted to let everyone know that I just received a formal quote for my B cleaning + refurb (split at the resin on the handles). It's $225.


----------



## Keekeee

doves75 said:


> Oh my!! 1 whole year to clean your bag?? If I were you, I will be worried if they lost the bag &#128513;&#128513;.
> Did they do a good job, Keekeee?




Yes.. Very good job. The bag looks brand new. The bag was fine to begin with actually, only had a split wax on the front flap. And i thought general conditioning wouldnt hurt either.. But yes.. A year is a long time indeed. I've been told waiting time for exotics are longer than non exotics.


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> Anybody knows about craft person in BH? Is he/she good? Or should I just fly to SF to get the bag spa, if SF crafts is better than BH.
> It's only for regular nothing major but commons stuff like corners, may be resin and conditioning the bag. Pretty much it.
> 
> One more question...not related to topic, but anyone in LA area knows a good dry cleaner? I want to clean my twillies &#128522;
> 
> Thanks for your info.


She is lovely. I have never had her do a major repair but apparently she is great with spa. I'm seeing her today for a real bag problem so will update.


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> She is lovely. I have never had her do a major repair but apparently she is great with spa. I'm seeing her today for a real bag problem so will update.




Thank you QuelleFromage...that means I don't hv to travel far to get the bag cleaned, corners touched and polished the HW. 
Do I have to call in advance or just walk in? 
Please do give us an update. 

Thanks so much &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> Thank you QuelleFromage...that means I don't hv to travel far to get the bag cleaned, corners touched and polished the HW.
> Do I have to call in advance or just walk in?
> Please do give us an update.
> 
> Thanks so much &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



You can definitely do that in BH. I now have two bags in for repairs/spa/changes there. If you need to have a complex discussion about the bag, I would call in advance just to ensure there is a craftsperson in that day - but for what you're asking, the "refurbish", anyone in the bag department can intake your bag and it will go to Nora. You might have a longer than usual wait right now but it won't be crazy. Should cost you around $220 USD if nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> You can definitely do that in BH. I now have two bags in for repairs/spa/changes there. If you need to have a complex discussion about the bag, I would call in advance just to ensure there is a craftsperson in that day - but for what you're asking, the "refurbish", anyone in the bag department can intake your bag and it will go to Nora. You might have a longer than usual wait right now but it won't be crazy. Should cost you around $220 USD if nothing out of the ordinary.




Thanks for the quick update QF!! I will try to call to see if Nora (is she the crafts person?) will be in tomorrow or this week. 

Thanks so much for the info &#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Fabfashion

I stopped by the Toronto boutique and spoke to the wonderful SM there. She said the bag will go to Paris and may take 2-3 months. If the repair shop in Paris is very backlogged they'll let her know so to set expectation that it may take longer. SM mentioned that the HW will not be buffed because it's GHW and supposed to be 24K gold plated. So unless it's damaged and needs to be replaced, nothing will be done to the HW. 

Have others heard the same with regards to GHW?


----------



## jyyanks

Fabfashion said:


> I stopped by the Toronto boutique and spoke to the wonderful SM there. She said the bag will go to Paris and may take 2-3 months. If the repair shop in Paris is very backlogged they'll let her know so to set expectation that it may take longer. SM mentioned that the HW will not be buffed because it's GHW and supposed to be 24K gold plated. So unless it's damaged and needs to be replaced, nothing will be done to the HW.
> 
> Have others heard the same with regards to GHW?


Hmm -perhaps that is why they didn't polish the HW on my bag. I asked them to and they said they didn't do that that but looking back, could it have been because my bags consisted of a vintage BBK with GHW and another vintage Kelly in Swift with GHW?


----------



## ouija board

Fabfashion said:


> I stopped by the Toronto boutique and spoke to the wonderful SM there. She said the bag will go to Paris and may take 2-3 months. If the repair shop in Paris is very backlogged they'll let her know so to set expectation that it may take longer. SM mentioned that the HW will not be buffed because it's GHW and supposed to be 24K gold plated. So unless it's damaged and needs to be replaced, nothing will be done to the HW.
> 
> Have others heard the same with regards to GHW?



Your SM might be talking about buffing such as when a jeweler removes scratches with a micro abrasive compound and polishing wheel. I don't think that's done with gold plating, and personally I wouldn't want it done with any bag hardware that is so closely attached to the leather (straps, turn lock, feet, etc).  At the most, I'd use a jeweler's cloth to polish the hardware to a shine, and then replace the hardware once the scratches got too unsightly.


----------



## purselover888

I got an Hermes orange polishing cloth from the store (the one that seems to be chemically treated).  I tried it out on a bag with palladium hardware the other day for the first time and the results were simply amazing!

My question:  This orange cloth cannot be used to polish gold hardware, can it?


----------



## Fabfashion

I tried a jeweller polish cloth on the GHW last night and it worked quite well. The HW still has fine scratches if inspecting it closely but the whole thing looks shinier and it didn't hurt the HW a bit. It was already shiny before the polish but now it looks even better. I'm happy with the results.  Noticed some dark smudges probably from dirt/tarnish on my cloth. I used the blue Tiffany cloth. I had used the same cloth on tarnished GHW on my vintage Plume before and it removed all tarnish without removing any gold color.


----------



## Muffasa3

I just dropped off a kelly and a Birkin for cleaning/refurbishing at the FSH store.  Does anyone know what kind of box or bag it will come back to me in.  I have to pick it up at the end of December and will be flying home.  Do they just hand the bag to you or is it packed nicely in a box or dustcover?


----------



## maplemoose

Muffasa3 said:


> I just dropped off a kelly and a Birkin for cleaning/refurbishing at the FSH store.  Does anyone know what kind of box or bag it will come back to me in.  I have to pick it up at the end of December and will be flying home.  Do they just hand the bag to you or is it packed nicely in a box or dustcover?


No box, but with dust bag for me. I did not ask for box though.


----------



## ahhgoo

I'm not sure if this is the most appropriate subject to post but I think I discovered the mark up on refurbishing services for bags sent to Paris! My bag was sent to Paris for cleaning and refurbishment and I was initially given one quote. Then I got another call back and said that the previous quote was incorrect and it is actually a higher amount. Given the significant price difference I wanted to find out what exactly is being done. 

Long story short, the difference between the initial quote and the new quote is approximately 50% higher for the same service!  In Canada, the quote for regular cleaning is around C$319 which is much higher than the US. I'm not sure why the store will markup the service so high but this is rather shocking! This is going to be my first and last time using Hermes refurbishing services - quite an expensive discovery and never again.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ahhgoo said:


> I'm not sure if this is the most appropriate subject to post but I think I discovered the mark up on refurbishing services for bags sent to Paris! My bag was sent to Paris for cleaning and refurbishment and I was initially given one quote. Then I got another call back and said that the previous quote was incorrect and it is actually a higher amount. Given the significant price difference I wanted to find out what exactly is being done.
> 
> Long story short, the difference between the initial quote and the new quote is approximately 50% higher for the same service!  In Canada, the quote for regular cleaning is around C$319 which is much higher than the US. I'm not sure why the store will markup the service so high but this is rather shocking! This is going to be my first and last time using Hermes refurbishing services - quite an expensive discovery and never again.


Not sure what you are saying? Your bag went to Paris and they called you with a higher quote - but what was being done?
Is the point that CAD $319 is more than the average USD $225? It is, but not by 50%, by about 20%. And in general sending a bag to Paris will always cost more than refurbishing with a local craftsperson. It requires shipping (which I've never been specifically charged for) and a more complicated intake system.


----------



## ahhgoo

QuelleFromage said:


> Not sure what you are saying? Your bag went to Paris and they called you with a higher quote - but what was being done?
> Is the point that CAD $319 is more than the average USD $225? It is, but not by 50%, by about 20%. And in general sending a bag to Paris will always cost more than refurbishing with a local craftsperson. It requires shipping (which I've never been specifically charged for) and a more complicated intake system.




Original quote was $1,550 and revised quote was $2,325 - a 50% difference. Service include turnlock replacement, side straps replacement and fixing some stitches inside and outside the bag. Cleaning quote was included in the total price.


----------



## Fabfashion

I was verbally quoted $300-$400 by the Toronto store last week to have the corners touched up and the handles touched up around the edges. SM said there will likely be nothing done to the hardware as they don't buff GHW. I find this to be on par with the US since they have to cover shipping cost to-fro Paris. I've decided to use the bag this winter and send it next March/April. Hopefully the price won't have gone up much then.


----------



## jyyanks

ahhgoo said:


> Original quote was $1,550 and revised quote was $2,325 - a 50% difference. Service include turnlock replacement, side straps replacement and fixing some stitches inside and outside the bag. Cleaning quote was included in the total price.


I think what happened is that the store you brought it too didn't realize the extent of the repairs.  They  didn't have the capability to fix it in-house so they had to send it to Paris to have one of the Paris craftsman look at it.   The quote they gave you was an estimate based on what they thought needed to be done.  

When the bag went to Paris, my guess is that the crafts person looked at it and realized it was a bigger job or more complex that initially thought. The price includes the repair, the turnlock (note that if they replace any hardware on a vintage bag, they end up replacing all the hardware and will charge accordingly) plus the cleaning/polishing and the price to send back/forth from Paris.  

My guess is the extra $775 is the shipping plus the cost of all the new hardware.   Hardware is expensive. Your quote was not high for no reason. Generally H spa services are pricey but the reason you got a higher quote from Paris is not because they felt like charging you more but likely because they looked at the bag and knew what it needed and they gave you an accurate assessment.  

It's similar to going to a mechanic where they give you a quote but upon closer inspection realize you need more stuff done to your car, get more parts, replace this and that etc and then they have to call you back and get approval on a new quote so they can fix what's wrong.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just FYI for anyone looking at B handle repair, I was quoted USD $1200 to have the handles replaced on my gold Birkin (the resin was splitting). When they realized the bag is only four years old they included re-stitching in the basic refurbish I was doing.


----------



## kewave

QuelleFromage said:


> Just FYI for anyone looking at B handle repair, I was quoted USD $1200 to have the handles replaced on my gold Birkin (the resin was splitting). When they realized the bag is only four years old they included re-stitching in the basic refurbish I was doing.



4 years old & the handle already needs replacement?
Is this bag used very frequently? I thought Jane Birkin only uses 1 Birkin forever until she gets a new one after many years...wonder whether the quality of Birkin has deteriorated.


----------



## dharma

QuelleFromage said:


> Just FYI for anyone looking at B handle repair, I was quoted USD $1200 to have the handles replaced on my gold Birkin (the resin was splitting). When they realized the bag is only four years old they included re-stitching in the basic refurbish I was doing.





kewave said:


> 4 years old & the handle already needs replacement?
> Is this bag used very frequently? I thought Jane Birkin only uses 1 Birkin forever until she gets a new one after many years...wonder whether the quality of Birkin has deteriorated.



I'm curious too, why wouldn't they just fix the resin? That's a basic repair, no need to replace handles for that.


----------



## QuelleFromage

kewave said:


> 4 years old & the handle already needs replacement?
> Is this bag used very frequently? I thought Jane Birkin only uses 1 Birkin forever until she gets a new one after many years...wonder whether the quality of Birkin has deteriorated.





dharma said:


> I'm curious too, why wouldn't they just fix the resin? That's a basic repair, no need to replace handles for that.



OK, apparently I wasn't clear. The resin at the handles was splitting and the craftsperson felt they needed some work. They are not replacing the handles; they merely told me what it would cost.

As to why a four-year-old Birkin that is not used all that much would have splitting resin, you'll have to ask Hermès that.  We'll see how the bag is when it comes back.


----------



## dharma

QuelleFromage said:


> OK, apparently I wasn't clear. The resin at the handles was splitting and the craftsperson felt they needed some work. They are not replacing the handles; they merely told me what it would cost.
> 
> As to why a four-year-old Birkin that is not used all that much would have splitting resin, you'll have to ask Hermès that.  We'll see how the bag is when it comes back.



That makes more sense. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Fabfashion

I noticed that the edge of my handles, the leather slightly opens up (very tiny bit between the resin and the stitches). The SM who looked at it thinks it's minor as the resin is fine and the stitches are fine (perhaps they may be able to just dabble some glue on it??). Hopefully it won't require replacing the handles as the bag is under a year old. I guess I should have wrapped twillys on the handles from the beginning. Now I'm using twillys religiously. I won't know how much it will cost me until next spring. Sigh.


----------



## huh

Fabfashion said:


> I noticed that the edge of my handles, the leather slightly opens up (very tiny bit between the resin and the stitches). The SM who looked at it thinks it's minor as the resin is fine and the stitches are fine (perhaps they may be able to just dabble some glue on it??). Hopefully it won't require replacing the handles as the bag is under a year old. I guess I should have wrapped twillys on the handles from the beginning. Now I'm using twillys religiously. I won't know how much it will cost me until next spring. Sigh.



Sounds like what you have is similar to what happened to the handles on my B. H spa just fixed that plus general cleaning (my bag didn't look dirty to begin with) for $225. Mine didn't go to Paris though.

3 weeks from drop off to formal quote. 1.5 weeks from my quote approval to the bag arriving back at my H store. Very impressed with how fast they processed my bag and they did a great job fixing the split on the handles and my bag is noticeably shinier (togo) with the hw looking better (it came back with plastic on the hw).


----------



## Fabfashion

huh said:


> Sounds like what you have is similar to what happened to the handles on my B. H spa just fixed that plus general cleaning (my bag didn't look dirty to begin with) for $225. Mine didn't go to Paris though.
> 
> 3 weeks from drop off to formal quote. 1.5 weeks from my quote approval to the bag arriving back at my H store. Very impressed with how fast they processed my bag and they did a great job fixing the split on the handles and my bag is noticeably shinier (togo) with the hw looking better (it came back with plastic on the hw).


huh, good to know, thanks! Mine will take longer because we don't have a crafts person here. SM said when a bag goes to Paris, it goes in a queue along with other bags sent in from around the world. Hence, a long wait. She did say that if Paris is really back logged, they'll let the store/client know. I hope they can buff out some of the scratches on the HW. They're not bad but I guess I'd like the bag to come back looking a little shinier after a spa. I should have left the plastic on but I heard it can cause oxidization.


----------



## huh

Fabfashion said:


> huh, good to know, thanks! Mine will take longer because we don't have a crafts person here. SM said when a bag goes to Paris, it goes in a queue along with other bags sent in from around the world. Hence, a long wait. She did say that if Paris is really back logged, they'll let the store/client know. I hope they can buff out some of the scratches on the HW. They're not bad but I guess I'd like the bag to come back looking a little shinier after a spa. I should have left the plastic on but I heard it can cause oxidization.



Good luck with your bag. I think mine went to NYC (my SA mentioned the name Claude).

Yeah, don't leave the plastic on. It may cause oxidization which I have seen happened to a non H bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Fabfashion said:


> I noticed that the edge of my handles, the leather slightly opens up (very tiny bit between the resin and the stitches). The SM who looked at it thinks it's minor as the resin is fine and the stitches are fine (perhaps they may be able to just dabble some glue on it??). Hopefully it won't require replacing the handles as the bag is under a year old. I guess I should have wrapped twillys on the handles from the beginning. Now I'm using twillys religiously. I won't know how much it will cost me until next spring. Sigh.


You won't have to replace your handles. I think it was brought up to me as something I could do in a few years to make my bag look brand new.


----------



## Aeolos

6 months to fix even a very simple thing is so long, i hope it is gonna change soon.


----------



## ladysarah

Aeolos said:


> 6 months to fix even a very simple thing is so long, i hope it is gonna change soon.



I don't think it will change. I mean, who else offers this level of customer after care?


----------



## QuelleFromage

ladysarah said:


> I don't think it will change. I mean, who else offers this level of customer after care?


Rimowa is pretty great. Whatever happened to your luggage gets fixed fast (I had a handle fixed in 20 minutes once), the warranty period for free repairs is really long, and after that the charges are nominal. I am starting to wish H had a warranty....


----------



## ladysarah

QuelleFromage said:


> Rimowa is pretty great. Whatever happened to your luggage gets fixed fast (I had a handle fixed in 20 minutes once), the warranty period for free repairs is really long, and after that the charges are nominal. I am starting to wish H had a warranty....



Good to know that. Can you post a link as I would love to check them out. I have a thing about companies offering aftercare, it's the top sign of quality in my book.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Good to know that. Can you post a link as I would love to check them out. I have a thing about companies offering aftercare, it's the top sign of quality in my book.



Just to point out that they are a luggage company,  not quite the same as H.


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just to point out that they are a luggage company,  not quite the same as H.



Aha! Nothing quite the same as H so far...


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Aha! Nothing quite the same as H so far...



 Dior also offer cleaning and repairing services of their bags. When I bought my Lady Dior and Diorissimo, the SA specifically said that if I had an issues, just bring it in. And they are more than happy to clean exterior AND INTERIOR of the bags for you. Hermes will not touch the inside of the bag.


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dior also offer cleaning and repairing services of their bags. When I bought my Lady Dior and Diorissimo, the SA specifically said that if I had an issues, just bring it in. And they are more than happy to clean exterior AND INTERIOR of the bags for you. Hermes will not touch the inside of the bag.



Dior is not really my style. They are lovely bags but just not 'me'. do you know about FENDi I was very tempted  with the new mini peekaboo, but in the end I walked away as I could not take the fendi monsters...


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Dior is not really my style. They are lovely bags but just not 'me'. do you know about FENDi I was very tempted  with the new mini peekaboo, but in the end I walked away as I could not take the fendi monsters...



Yes Fendi would repair the bags no problem. I have a very old mama shoulder bag (my first designer bag). It is still in overall good condition. The buckle broke twice and twice sent it in for repair and they did great jobs and both times free of charge!


----------



## mistikat

This is all very interesting but can we please get back to topic about Hermes repair?

Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> This is all very interesting but can we please get back to topic about Hermes repair?
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry mistikat! :back2topic::salute:


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just got my Evelyne back after strap shortening. Took a little over a week. It's perfect - they shortened it by 8 inches and restitched the leather piece, so one would never know the strap is different. Now works for a midget like me and I can wear as shoulder as well as crossbody.   There was no charge but they did tell me there's usually a charge, unless you get the alteration done at the time you purchase the bag.


----------



## juliet827

Does anyone know if Hermes can or will re-stamp a bag (the heat stamp above the turn lock, in gold or silver)?  Mine on one old Kelly has faded to the point of non-existence.  Probably not but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## afsweet

Is there any way to repair the corner of a men's wallet? My DH left his wallet out and the dog got to it! He's super upset, and the entire upper right corner is basically  chewed off. If there is any way to repair it, we'd be willing to try before buying a new one.


----------



## jyyanks

juliet827 said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes can or will re-stamp a bag (the heat stamp above the turn lock, in gold or silver)?  Mine on one old Kelly has faded to the point of non-existence.  Probably not but I thought I'd ask.




They will re stamp an authentic bag but it has to be sent to Paris so it can take awhile.


----------



## Jadeite

stephc005 said:


> Is there any way to repair the corner of a men's wallet? My DH left his wallet out and the dog got to it! He's super upset, and the entire upper right corner is basically  chewed off. If there is any way to repair it, we'd be willing to try before buying a new one.




Might bring it into the store and see what they say.


----------



## juliet827

jyyanks said:


> They will re stamp an authentic bag but it has to be sent to Paris so it can take awhile.



Thanks so much, jyyanks!



Jadeite said:


> Might bring it into the store and see what they say.



About six years ago my puppy (GASP) chewed through two corners of my BBK sellier. I was devastated and couldn't even look at it. My husband took it into the store for me. It had to be sent to Paris and took about 8-10 months (and about $2k), but they somehow miraculously were able to repair them. You can hardly tell- no patches or anything, just some subtle stitching (and possibly filler? not sure). It was amazing.  It's really incredible what these craftsman can do. Worth a shot!


----------



## afsweet

juliet827 said:


> Thanks so much, jyyanks!
> 
> 
> 
> About six years ago my puppy (GASP) chewed through two corners of my BBK sellier. I was devastated and couldn't even look at it. My husband took it into the store for me. It had to be sent to Paris and took about 8-10 months (and about $2k), but they somehow miraculously were able to repair them. You can hardly tell- no patches or anything, just some subtle stitching (and possibly filler? not sure). It was amazing.  It's really incredible what these craftsman can do. Worth a shot!





Thanks for the info! Can't imagine how much they would charge for a wallet, but if it's less than a new wallet, then might as well do it.


----------



## purselover888

stephc005 said:


> Is there any way to repair the corner of a men's wallet? My DH left his wallet out and the dog got to it! He's super upset, and the entire upper right corner is basically  chewed off. If there is any way to repair it, we'd be willing to try before buying a new one.



Probably not.  My husband's wallet was the same, and Claude said there was nothing to be done.  But you can check with him to be sure.


----------



## french123

Has Claude retired, this is what I heard from someone in SF-


----------



## Leah

^ The wonderful Claude is retiring at the end of the year.


----------



## bagidiotic

Leah said:


> ^ The wonderful Claude is retiring at the end of the year.



Shame
Going to miss him dearly


----------



## Leah

bagidiotic said:


> Shame
> Going to miss him dearly



Me too Bagidiotic!

No matter how busy he is, Claude still manages to always be kind and patiently answer all the customers' questions. Back in the day and many years ago when the repair station wasn't so busy, he would even do minor "emergency" repairs on the spot for my sisters and me.

Nia who has been helping Claude out is also very sweet, I think she'll be one of the key points of contact for Madison repairs now. I also think they are bringing in one other lady to help with the spa load when Claude retires.


----------



## India

I hate to hear that Claude is retiring.  Such a VERY nice man and so helpful.  I'm not wild about Pierre - he can be very distant and aloof.  A huge loss for Madison Ave Hermes.


----------



## bagidiotic

Leah said:


> Me too Bagidiotic!
> 
> No matter how busy he is, Claude still manages to always be kind and patiently answer all the customers' questions. Back in the day and many years ago when the repair station wasn't so busy, he would even do minor "emergency" repairs on the spot for my sisters and me.
> 
> Nia who has been helping Claude out is also very sweet, I think she'll be one of the key points of contact for Madison repairs now. I also think they are bringing in one other lady to help with the spa load when Claude retires.



Exactly my dear
He's the only reason whenever i am visiting nyc
A must to visit madison
Ooh hope I can make a trip to bid farewell dearest claude


----------



## Leah

India said:


> I hate to hear that Claude is retiring.  Such a VERY nice man and so helpful.  I'm not wild about Pierre - he can be very distant and aloof.  A huge loss for Madison Ave Hermes.



I know what you mean about Pierre. But apparently he is just shy lol. But clearly well respected in the company since he was mentioned in the recent Hermes story in W magazine.

It does feel a bit awkward talking to him though, like he'd rather be back at his station that very minute. 

Pierre will continue to be in charge of H exotic repairs at Madison and to his credit he does a good job with exotics.


----------



## lesboitesorange

Does anyone know if Hermès will fix porcelain? What if part of a decal has been peeled off? I've been collecting H dinnerware, and was wondering what their repair policy regarding porcelain is. I take very good care of my porcelain, but some of H pieces are very expensive($1000 and up for a piece), and I would hate if the decal peeled one day.


----------



## Leah

The beloved Claude will be leaving the Madison boutique just before Christmas. He will be so missed. A little bit of good news is that one of his replacements is Marie from the H Paris spa team (she is already at the Madison boutique). Marie has fixed some of my items at H Paris. She was known in Paris as "the colour expert" - very good at touching up faded or discolored leather.


----------



## fifomutex

Hi all! This is my first forum post and I'm so excited to share that I just purchased a vintage 1975 Trim bag with navy blue Clemence leather and gold hardware. It's gorgeous and the interior looks spotless, but the exterior needs reconditioning for dry leather that's bordering on cracked in a few spots and it also needs some dye touch-ups to the trim and the hardware needs polishing. 

I've heard several of you talk about the excellent restoration work done by the Manhattan store on Madison. I used to live in NYC and am always looking for an excuse to visit, but am headed to the west coast for the holidays. Anyone have experience working with the South Coast Plaza Hermes store? If I bring my bag in for servicing there, will they be able to ship it to me in Florida when it's ready? Or am I just better off working with the beloved Madison Ave store?

Thanks for any advice. Cheers!


----------



## doves75

fifomutex said:


> Hi all! This is my first forum post and I'm so excited to share that I just purchased a vintage 1975 Trim bag with navy blue Clemence leather and gold hardware. It's gorgeous and the interior looks spotless, but the exterior needs reconditioning for dry leather that's bordering on cracked in a few spots and it also needs some dye touch-ups to the trim and the hardware needs polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard several of you talk about the excellent restoration work done by the Manhattan store on Madison. I used to live in NYC and am always looking for an excuse to visit, but am headed to the west coast for the holidays. Anyone have experience working with the South Coast Plaza Hermes store? If I bring my bag in for servicing there, will they be able to ship it to me in Florida when it's ready? Or am I just better off working with the beloved Madison Ave store?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice. Cheers!




Hi...I think you'd be better to go to the H Maison in Beverly Hills. They have 3 very lovely craftsman. I don't think SCP has their own craftsman and probably they will send it to BH. From what I heard and read, when your bag is done, they can shipped it to you. May be you should make sure beforehand. It will take between 8-10 weeks now since there are lots of bag to be serviced so they're ready and look pretty for the holiday )


----------



## QuelleFromage

fifomutex said:


> Hi all! This is my first forum post and I'm so excited to share that I just purchased a vintage 1975 Trim bag with navy blue Clemence leather and gold hardware. It's gorgeous and the interior looks spotless, but the exterior needs reconditioning for dry leather that's bordering on cracked in a few spots and it also needs some dye touch-ups to the trim and the hardware needs polishing.
> 
> I've heard several of you talk about the excellent restoration work done by the Manhattan store on Madison. I used to live in NYC and am always looking for an excuse to visit, but am headed to the west coast for the holidays. Anyone have experience working with the South Coast Plaza Hermes store? If I bring my bag in for servicing there, will they be able to ship it to me in Florida when it's ready? Or am I just better off working with the beloved Madison Ave store?
> 
> Thanks for any advice. Cheers!


Yes, as Doves says, BH has craftspeople while SCP does not. I would make an appointment with Nora if you can. The craftspeeps will appreciate your vintage Trim and will probably make an effort to ship it to you in Florida.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Hi All,

Looking at purchasing a vintage '91 Kelly with GHW.  It is missing the lock though.  As I understand it, if one piece of hardware needs to be fixed/replaced, it all will be replaced.  Is this correct?  If it is all replaced, can they switch to PHW instead of GHW?

About how much does that cost, just a rough estimate so I can figure if this Kelly is an acceptable price with hardware replacement costs included.

Is this something that Madison can do or will it need to go to Paris?

Thank you all!


----------



## mistikat

Lock and keys can be purchased separately for about $350 or so but you have to present the bag. Hardware on a kelly would be the turnkey, strap plates, feet and if it has a strap, the metal loops. Needing one piece replaced doesn't necessitate changing all hardware. They would not switch hardware colour if that needed replacing.


----------



## Sickgrl13

mistikat said:


> Lock and keys can be purchased separately for about $350 or so but you have to present the bag. Hardware on a kelly would be the turnkey, strap plates, feet and if it has a strap, the metal loops. Needing one piece replaced doesn't necessitate changing all hardware. They would not switch hardware colour if that needed replacing.



Thank you so much, mistikat!  That's great to hear that the total acquisition cost will not in the end be unreasonable.


----------



## jyyanks

Leah said:


> The beloved Claude will be leaving the Madison boutique just before Christmas. He will be so missed. A little bit of good news is that one of his replacements is Marie from the H Paris spa team (she is already at the Madison boutique). Marie has fixed some of my items at H Paris. She was known in Paris as "the colour expert" - very good at touching up faded or discolored leather.



Ahhh!!  She is the one that fixed my corners so they looked brand new!  The person at the desk said they had a color expert in house. She can work miracles!


----------



## Leah

Jyyanks that's wonderful to hear!! It's amazing how transformed our most used bags can look in the hands of very talented H craftswomen!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Got my gold B35 back from spa last week. Had been about 6-8 weeks. Cost $225. The bag looks good - they touched up scuffed corners and cleaned it thoroughly as there was some denim colour transfer I hadn't been able to 1000% clean. This is a workhorse bag so the handles are dark and that can't be fixed. They also restitched the handles at a few points where stitching was coming loose, and shaved off some resin that was "spreading". 
I'll advise soon if the touch-up polish comes off in two weeks the way it did the one other time this bag has been spa'd. I am expecting it. 
Note that they aren't giving dust bags after spa any more, at least at this boutique.
Also note that if my bag had been older, I probably would have been charged for the handle re-stitching - it was included in basic refurbishment because the bag is only four years old and they felt the unraveling should not be happening (I wonder at what point it is ok for the handles of a $10K bag to unravel).


----------



## mistikat

If you've used the bag heavily for four years, it's not unreasonable to expect wear like unravelling stitches on stress points. It's leather and thread  - not indestructible despite the cost.


----------



## audreylita

QuelleFromage said:


> Got my gold B35 back from spa last week. Had been about 6-8 weeks. Cost $225. The bag looks good - they touched up scuffed corners and cleaned it thoroughly as there was some denim colour transfer I hadn't been able to 1000% clean. This is a workhorse bag so the handles are dark and that can't be fixed. They also restitched the handles at a few points where stitching was coming loose, and shaved off some resin that was "spreading".
> I'll advise soon if the touch-up polish comes off in two weeks the way it did the one other time this bag has been spa'd. I am expecting it.
> *Note that they aren't giving dust bags after spa any more, at least at this boutique.*
> Also note that if my bag had been older, I probably would have been charged for the handle re-stitching - it was included in basic refurbishment because the bag is only four years old and they felt the unraveling should not be happening (I wonder at what point it is ok for the handles of a $10K bag to unravel).



Did they tell you this?  Just curious because my experience is sometimes they don't give dust bags because the boutique is out of them.  In fact in recent times I've found the boutique to not have an inventory for hardware replacement and the wait to get it can be many many many months.


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm dropping off a bag for a spa after Xmas (SM advised to wait because the workshop in Paris closes during the holidays). Do I drop off the bag with the dust bag? I'm worried that they won't give me my dust bag back.


----------



## audreylita

Fabfashion said:


> I'm dropping off a bag for a spa after Xmas (SM advised to wait because the workshop in Paris closes during the holidays). Do I drop off the bag with the dust bag? I'm worried that they won't give me my dust bag back.



Just your purse, they would hand the dust cover bag to you anyway.


----------



## QuelleFromage

audreylita said:


> Did they tell you this?  Just curious because my experience is sometimes they don't give dust bags because the boutique is out of them.  In fact in recent times I've found the boutique to not have an inventory for hardware replacement and the wait to get it can be many many many months.


To be fair, I didn't ask, but it's the kind of thing my SA would normally explain. I didn't get a dust bag for my Evelyne either, but that was just a strap shortening and the bag was new.


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks much, audreylita!


----------



## doves75

I did not get the dust bag as well and I did not ask about it because I heard H stores are not giving out dust bag because it can be used to sell fake H bag. They just bring out the bag in a clear plastic bag and the bag was wrapped in soft tissue paper. They just gave a big shopping bag not the plastic bag. I heard also, if you drop the bag off with its dust bag then they will give it bag to you when the bag is ready. 
I have the hardware replaced and it took 8 weeks as quoted. The problem is I just found out that in the inside top corner of my bag, the resin is not fully cover the area (see pic) I think I'm gng to bring it back and ask them to fix it. Hopefully not another 8 weeks. Have you guys experience this problem before?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## purplepoodles

A reasonably reliable source just told me yesterday that I can get an Evelyne 1 or 2 shoulder strap adapted by Hermes into an Evelyne 3 strap with the buckle length adjuster for a cost of CDN$200. 

The old strap is taken apart then the new webbing with buckle are inserted into the original leather end tab reusing the original clip hardware. 

This is significantly less than the CDN$780 quoted a year ago by Paris for a new Evelyne 3 strap. The work will be done in the US so will take less time too. 

I have no plans to visit the city in the foreseeable future but this possibility would move it up the list. Has anyone had this done this recently and if so does it look good? Would love to see pix too if possible please.


----------



## purselover888

I got a new dust bag with my last very minor repair&#8230;so happy for no reason!


----------



## QuelleFromage

purplepoodles said:


> A reasonably reliable source just told me yesterday that I can get an Evelyne 1 or 2 shoulder strap adapted by Hermes into an Evelyne 3 strap with the buckle length adjuster for a cost of CDN$200.
> 
> The old strap is taken apart then the new webbing with buckle are inserted into the original leather end tab reusing the original clip hardware.
> 
> This is significantly less than the CDN$780 quoted a year ago by Paris for a new Evelyne 3 strap. The work will be done in the US so will take less time too.
> 
> I have no plans to visit the city in the foreseeable future but this possibility would move it up the list. Has anyone had this done this recently and if so does it look good? Would love to see pix too if possible please.


My strap was already adjustable but in order to shorten it (I shortened it by 8 1/2 inches) they had to do the same thing on one end: open up the end tab and restitch it, of course. You can't tell at all that the strap has been altered in any way. I'll post pix later if you'd like.
$200 CDN does sound cheap, but I have also been told (by the SF store manager) that H will repair a strap in ANY condition, even if it's two ends with a shred between  so maybe this counts as repair? Sounds like a much better deal!!


----------



## Leda

purselover888 said:


> I got a new dust bag with my last very minor repair&#8230;so happy for no reason!


Me too,
Last july, I've picked up my two CDCs ,that I've took to the store to be reparied and polish, and I recieved the  bracelets in two dust bags


----------



## afsweet

I previously posted about my DH's wallet being chewed on by our dog. She basically chewed off one of the top corners, and it drove DH crazy to look at. We took it to Madison and Claude said nothing could be done. DH asked if he could at least cut the chewed edge and re-stitch it to at least make it look somewhat better. Claude agreed. I think he said it'll cost between $50-75. 


They shipped it back to us when it was ready, and DH seemed somewhat disappointed. They did not bother matching the thread, so now his wallet has different color stitching. We assumed that we didn't need to specify to match the thread...was that wrong? Is it because Claude didn't want to fix it to begin with? I don't know if it's worth bringing to Paris to see if there's anything they can do to make it look better...


----------



## purplepoodles

QuelleFromage said:


> My strap was already adjustable but in order to shorten it (I shortened it by 8 1/2 inches) they had to do the same thing on one end: open up the end tab and restitch it, of course. You can't tell at all that the strap has been altered in any way. I'll post pix later if you'd like.
> $200 CDN does sound cheap, but I have also been told (by the SF store manager) that H will repair a strap in ANY condition, even if it's two ends with a shred between  so maybe this counts as repair? Sounds like a much better deal!!




Thanks QuelleFromage. Good to know. 

The existing canvas strap looked as if it had been badly chewed by a puppy.  H may have quoted to replace the canvas and not rebuild with the Evie3 buckle. The consignment store owner my well not have understood the difference between an Evelyne 1 & 3.


----------



## Keekeee

stephc005 said:


> I previously posted about my DH's wallet being chewed on by our dog. She basically chewed off one of the top corners, and it drove DH crazy to look at. We took it to Madison and Claude said nothing could be done. DH asked if he could at least cut the chewed edge and re-stitch it to at least make it look somewhat better. Claude agreed. I think he said it'll cost between $50-75.
> 
> 
> They shipped it back to us when it was ready, and DH seemed somewhat disappointed. They did not bother matching the thread, so now his wallet has different color stitching. We assumed that we didn't need to specify to match the thread...was that wrong? Is it because Claude didn't want to fix it to begin with? I don't know if it's worth bringing to Paris to see if there's anything they can do to make it look better...



Seriously..? Different thread color..??? That is NOT good at all! And also i believe its something you do not need to specify.. Im sorry this happened to you dear.. 
If i were you i would call Madison first and see what they say about it.. 

Good luck. Hope Madison can solved this.


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> I did not get the dust bag as well and I did not ask about it because I heard H stores are not giving out dust bag because it can be used to sell fake H bag. They just bring out the bag in a clear plastic bag and the bag was wrapped in soft tissue paper. They just gave a big shopping bag not the plastic bag. I heard also, if you drop the bag off with its dust bag then they will give it bag to you when the bag is ready.
> I have the hardware replaced and it took 8 weeks as quoted. The problem is I just found out that in the inside top corner of my bag, the resin is not fully cover the area (see pic) I think I'm gng to bring it back and ask them to fix it. Hopefully not another 8 weeks. Have you guys experience this problem before?
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> View attachment 2809431


Hi Doves,

Resin repair is fast if you have a local craftsperson. When I picked up my B, they had missed an issue I wanted fixed - the resin on the top flap was spreading over the stitching. The craftswoman picked it back up, went upstairs, and was down in under ten minutes having shaved the resin perfectly back to how it is supposed to look. Applying extra resin may take a little more time but I have seen how it is done - it should be a fast fix.
Also in my experience when they mess something up in a repair they make an effort to get your bag back fast  Good luck!


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi Doves,
> 
> Resin repair is fast if you have a local craftsperson. When I picked up my B, they had missed an issue I wanted fixed - the resin on the top flap was spreading over the stitching. The craftswoman picked it back up, went upstairs, and was down in under ten minutes having shaved the resin perfectly back to how it is supposed to look. Applying extra resin may take a little more time but I have seen how it is done - it should be a fast fix.
> Also in my experience when they mess something up in a repair they make an effort to get your bag back fast  Good luck!




Thank you QuelleFromage for sharing your experience. It's just bugging me since I knew the resin is not as smooth as the other side even though it's hidden. I will try again may be next week. I just hate the driving (


----------



## axewoman

I dropped off my Birkin for a regular cleaning (corners touch up etc.) on Sept 01 and just got a call from the Boutique that the bag won't be ready until February because they are super busy due to the Holiday season. Seriously? My receipt states max. 12 weeks and now they tell me that Paris can't keep up with the repairs. I wonder if it has anything to do with the skunks as it's the first time I have to wait that long for a bag to be cleaned. How about a loaner, Hermes??


----------



## anabella05

I recently purchased a Birkin from Christie's, and there was some questions as to whether or not was authentic by a 3rd party authentication site.

So I took it to Hermes to have it sent to the spa, and after inspection the SA said she couldn't send it out because it didn't need cleaning or repair, which is true, it's in great condition.  Is that normal, though?  Or is that another way of saying that they can't send it because it isn't authentic?  

Thanks!


----------



## birkel

NO NO if they do not consider it necesary they wont check in the bag for spa. i acatually had an argument with a parís SA about this since she said that the handles on my poitiron JPG were perfect they were not theyb were actually loosing color so i asked to see someone more qualified after a call from my SA in the city they send down  a more qualified person and surprise surprise the bag was accepted nothing was charged for full handle replacement and they apologized and simply hinted in a strong manner to the SA that she must consult first ! so i would ask again. but if the bag is perfect then ...... thats that. hope it helps my Darling . birkel


----------



## anabella05

Thanks, birkel!  It is in amazing condition, but I figured they would want the money for the spa anyway?  This SA is the only one in the store near to me that deals with caring for the bag after purchase.  I think my only option is to go to NYC and try to convince them to accept it for the spa.


----------



## antschulina

May I ask how old was your JPG at the time of your request for this check? Since potiron is not among their permanent colour-offers, it was not further an obstacle for having the bag repaired? Thanks in advance.
A.


birkel said:


> NO NO if they do not consider it necesary they wont check in the bag for spa. i acatually had an argument with a parís SA about this since she said that the handles on my poitiron JPG were perfect they were not theyb were actually loosing color so i asked to see someone more qualified after a call from my SA in the city they send down  a more qualified person and surprise surprise the bag was accepted nothing was charged for full handle replacement and they apologized and simply hinted in a strong manner to the SA that she must consult first ! so i would ask again. but if the bag is perfect then ...... thats that. hope it helps my Darling . birkel


----------



## birkel

the bag must have been two years old thing is i wore this bag very ocasionally so the color issue was not because of use ! i ended up trading it with a friend because it really was not a shoulder bag and in truth it really was not as ORANGE as i wanted it to be, but i purchased the bag in 2005 and sent it in in 2007 hope this helps


----------



## Leah

The Paris and Madison boutiques are increasingly turning down spa requests for bags that are in very very good condition, partly because they are fully aware that some people use the Spa process as a means of getting authentication and some use the Spa  to "add value and authentication" when they resell the bag (notice how some resellers will promise to include the receipt for the recent Spa?) 

And also there is a huge backlog of bags that TRULY need to be repaired, so why use limited resources to fix something that doesn't need to be fixed. It's not fair to the owners of Hermes bags that need "real fixing." 

Frankly I am glad that many boutiques are now more selective about which bags should be repaired. The waiting time is unnecessarily prolonged when barely-used bags are sent in for the artisans to "fix".


----------



## MASEML

I recently purchased my first Birkin. I've never really liked the look of twillies wrapped around the handles, but appreciate its non-aesthetic purpose. How much does it cost to have the handles repairs if, down the line, the handles are damaged/stained from normal wear? My palms don't really sweat so I'm not too worried but realize that my hands produce oil that may stain the leather. 

Just wondering if anyone has ever replaced the handles? And the cost?


----------



## Leah

^ MASEML, I've never had any handles replaced (you'd be amazed how much the craftsperson can fix and clean up just from regular spa.) 

I think replacing handles will cost at minimum USD$1000+.


----------



## bags to die for

I've had a kelly handle replaced (barenia) this year and it was somewhere between 300-400 euros (can't find my receipt at the moment).


----------



## MASEML

Leah said:


> ^ MASEML, I've never had any handles replaced (you'd be amazed how much the craftsperson can fix and clean up just from regular spa.)
> 
> I think replacing handles will cost at minimum USD$1000+.



Ooh, that's good to hear how successful a spa treatment is! I'm still on the fence with twillies (it's just not my thing). 

Gosh, $1000+ is a lot of money. Wow. 



bags to die for said:


> I've had a kelly handle replaced (barenia) this year and it was somewhere between 300-400 euros (can't find my receipt at the moment).



Thanks for the info.  300/400 isn't too bad.  It's almost the same cost as buying two twillies...


----------



## Leah

MASEML said:


> Ooh, that's good to hear how successful a spa treatment is! I'm still on the fence with twillies (it's just not my thing).
> 
> Gosh, $1000+ is a lot of money. Wow.



That's the estimate for birkin handles so divided by 2 pieces of leather 

You're right, twillys might be the cheaper option after all....


----------



## seton

Leah said:


> ^ MASEML, I've never had any handles replaced (you'd be amazed
> 
> I think replacing handles will cost at minimum USD$1000+.



This is correct and the price is only going up.


----------



## plastic-fish

MASEML said:


> I recently purchased my first Birkin. I've never really liked the look of twillies wrapped around the handles, but appreciate its non-aesthetic purpose. How much does it cost to have the handles repairs if, down the line, the handles are damaged/stained from normal wear? My palms don't really sweat so I'm not too worried but realize that my hands produce oil that may stain the leather.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever replaced the handles? And the cost?


 
Hi there.  I recently took my vintage kelly in for some work, restitching, etc., and the handle was in rough shape.  When my quote came back, it was stated to replace the handle would be 795 Euro.  Needless to say, I didn't replace the handle and bought a new twilly instead.  That was back in April from a boutique in Canada with no craftsman, it was sent away as it took four months to come back.  Just a more recent update on costs.


----------



## maplemoose

Yes, repairing price is going up... I have the handle reset for a croc piano and the price was over 700 euro. It was loose in the base. Sadly they used thread with different color. I have to bring it back next time going to FSH and see what can be done...


----------



## bagidiotic

maplemoose said:


> Yes, repairing price is going up... I have the handle reset for a croc piano and the price was over 700 euro. It was loose in the base. Sadly they used thread with different color. I have to bring it back next time going to FSH and see what can be done...



This is terrible  and disturbing 
700euro
With such outcome 
Thread  mismatch 
Months  of waiting 
What's  going  on


----------



## MASEML

plastic-fish said:


> Hi there.  I recently took my vintage kelly in for some work, restitching, etc., and the handle was in rough shape.  When my quote came back, it was stated to replace the handle would be 795 Euro.  Needless to say, I didn't replace the handle and bought a new twilly instead.  That was back in April from a boutique in Canada with no craftsman, it was sent away as it took four months to come back.  Just a more recent update on costs.



Thanks plastic fish for the update. I don't blame you for purchasing twillies instead!


----------



## maplemoose

bagidiotic said:


> This is terrible  and disturbing
> 700euro
> With such outcome
> Thread  mismatch
> Months  of waiting
> What's  going  on



Tell me more about it. I was in a rush and did not check...


----------



## antschulina

birkel said:


> the bag must have been two years old thing is i wore this bag very ocasionally so the color issue was not because of use ! i ended up trading it with a friend because it really was not a shoulder bag and in truth it really was not as ORANGE as i wanted it to be, but i purchased the bag in 2005 and sent it in in 2007 hope this helps



Ok thanks a lot!


----------



## antschulina

bagidiotic said:


> This is terrible  and disturbing
> 700euro
> With such outcome
> Thread  mismatch
> Months  of waiting
> What's  going  on



Yes, I am with you! It seems to me that we almost can plan to buy new bags every 10 years, by avoiding spa on our Bs. Because if each year it costs me 700 euros for a refurbishment, after 10 years I can buy a new B...
Honestly, in my local shop they said that refurbishment takes up to 6 months, and that prices depend from what the craftsmen decide to do with the bags. And from what I read here, the prices become very high!


----------



## plastic-fish

antschulina said:


> Yes, I am with you! It seems to me that we almost can plan to buy new bags every 10 years, by avoiding spa on our Bs. Because if each year it costs me 700 euros for a refurbishment, after 10 years I can buy a new B...
> Honestly, in my local shop they said that refurbishment takes up to 6 months, and that prices depend from what the craftsmen decide to do with the bags. And from what I read here, the prices become very high!


 


bagidiotic said:


> This is terrible  and disturbing
> 700euro
> With such outcome
> Thread  mismatch
> Months  of waiting
> What's  going  on


 
Agree with you both.  I've always followed DocRide's advice religiously but was curious if Hermes could do better.  When I sent my vintage Kelly away, I asked they include the 'spa' treatement, conditioning, buffing, polishing, etc.  And for 213 Euro, it looked no different than what I do to my other Hermes box leathers using Doc's method.  Unfortunately, there will be some repairs that require more talent than I have so I may need to consider sending it away but until that day, I'll 'spa' my bags myself, thanks to Doc .


----------



## mistikat

I can't imagine any bag requiring 700&#8364; plus of spa every year, and it's doubtful Hermes would even accept a bag annually. The rash of spa requests for really minor things is making it harder to get legitimate spa work done.


----------



## bagidiotic

maplemoose said:


> Tell me more about it. I was in a rush and did not check...



Check or not its no excuse for hermes
How can this be their  superior  workmanship  and standard
Good grief 
I felt sad for you
And now more recovery  work to do instead  of  enjoying  it  after  spa


----------



## Chloesam

I too would rather not use twillys but I have decided to on my Barenia fauve Kelly because I don't want to have to replace the handle when it gets too dark. My local H has an onsite person to do repair. Do they do minor repairs or full spa treatments? Are complete spa treatments only done in Paris?


----------



## bags to die for

bags to die for said:


> I've had a kelly handle replaced (barenia) this year and it was somewhere between 300-400 euros (can't find my receipt at the moment).



I found my receipt! 

372 euros October 2014.

I just received a quote on doing some spa repairs. It now includes an apology on the longer delay for completion.


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> I found my receipt!
> 
> 372 euros October 2014.
> 
> I just received a quote on doing some spa repairs. It now includes an apology on the longer delay for completion.



I thinks it's  great service- I wish more places offered that. Considering the work involved to make a kelly handle tthe charge is practically cost. I never use twilies as I don't like the look, and I don't worry about it - i think it would take a very long time for the handles to darken. At the end of the day bags are meant to be used and their appearance will alter slightly as time goes by... Like our appearance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MASEML said:


> I recently purchased my first Birkin. I've never really liked the look of twillies wrapped around the handles, but appreciate its non-aesthetic purpose. How much does it cost to have the handles repairs if, down the line, the handles are damaged/stained from normal wear? My palms don't really sweat so I'm not too worried but realize that my hands produce oil that may stain the leather.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever replaced the handles? And the cost?



Hi MASEML, I was given an "exact" price of USD1200 only about eight weeks ago for replacing the handles on my Birkin, which were coming unstitched....that's the bad news.

The good news is that when I told the craftsman that the bag is only 4 years old, they were shocked and included full restitching and repair in regular spa.



Chloesam said:


> I too would rather not use twillys but I have decided to on my Barenia fauve Kelly because I don't want to have to replace the handle when it gets too dark. My local H has an onsite person to do repair. Do they do minor repairs or full spa treatments? Are complete spa treatments only done in Paris?



Most on-site craftspeople do both small repairs and full spas. I've seen people bring in TINY fixes and whole overhauls. I have also had the semi embarrassing experience of my craftsperson wanting to clean the bag I was  wearing and literally "borrowing it for ten minutes"


----------



## Chloesam

bags to die for said:


> I found my receipt!
> 
> 372 euros October 2014.
> 
> I just received a quote on doing some spa repairs. It now includes an apology on the longer delay for completion.



Thank you Bags to die for!


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi MASEML, I was given an "exact" price of USD1200 only about eight weeks ago for replacing the handles on my Birkin, which were coming unstitched....that's the bad news.
> 
> The good news is that when I told the craftsman that the bag is only 4 years old, they were shocked and included full restitching and repair in regular spa.
> 
> 
> 
> Most on-site craftspeople do both small repairs and full spas. I've seen people bring in TINY fixes and whole overhauls. I have also had the semi embarrassing experience of my craftsperson wanting to clean the bag I was  wearing and literally "borrowing it for ten minutes"



Thank you for the info QuelleFromage!


----------



## MASEML

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi MASEML, I was given an "exact" price of USD1200 only about eight weeks ago for replacing the handles on my Birkin, which were coming unstitched....that's the bad news.
> 
> The good news is that when I told the craftsman that the bag is only 4 years old, they were shocked and included full restitching and repair in regular spa.
> 
> 
> 
> Most on-site craftspeople do both small repairs and full spas. I've seen people bring in TINY fixes and whole overhauls. I have also had the semi embarrassing experience of my craftsperson wanting to clean the bag I was  wearing and literally "borrowing it for ten minutes"




Hi quellefromage, wow! $1200 is a lot. I'm glad they included it in the spa treatment. That's so nice. 

I posted this question in the other thread, but maybe it is better suited here (since I purchased twillies to protect the handles but now regret the purchase - I'm not a twilly girl). I think I'd rather risk darkening of the handles. My bag is gold Togo, so I think it shouldn't be too bad...

Am I supposed to return it to the store I purchased and where my SA is? It's a little inconvenient for me, and I much prefer to go to the other store in town because it's open on the weekends. 

What is the etiquette with returning? I'm okay with merch credit.


----------



## maplemoose

bagidiotic said:


> Check or not its no excuse for hermes
> How can this be their  superior  workmanship  and standard
> Good grief
> I felt sad for you
> And now more recovery  work to do instead  of  enjoying  it  after  spa



The communication was great, though. Very courteous. I want to give them the benefit of doubt that they may no longer have the same thread since it is really vintage, but in amazing shape. They did do a good spa job. I would not to mess with croc myself. The total bill is over 900 euro. I just wish it was done in a seamless way that I would not figure out how they reset the base. Now I can see exactly how much they opened things up. It still bothers me. So it is sleeping in its sleeper since... I am going to bring it back next spring when Paris is a bit warmer. I am sure they will get it done right.


----------



## naninu

bags to die for said:


> I found my receipt!
> 
> 
> 
> 372 euros October 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> I just received a quote on doing some spa repairs. It now includes an apology on the longer delay for completion.




Hi may i please know how long did you have to wait for your H to be fixed? Thank you


----------



## Beekelly

Hello everyone,
I have a B that has a tiny crack in the resin and was considering bringing to FSH for repair when I travel to Paris in Jan.  I have some questions regarding FSH:
Does FSH have a on site craftsman for repairs?  Can tourists also bring in their bags for minor repair, and is the bag receipt required?
How long would it take for adding on extra resin?  Can it be done on the spot?
 Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Leah

^ FSH has several in-house artisans. They do accept items for spa/repair even from tourists and official Hermes receipts are not required. However they are now much more selective about which items to accept for repair. 

Based on my recent visits to FSH & Madison NY and as I wrote here, I've seen both boutiques turn down requests for very minor fixes. Both boutiques have massive back log of bags for repair and because of this, waiting time is longer than ever 8-12 weeks minimum. They have turned down bags that do not require "real" repairs. 

Unless you are a regular customer at FSH, they do not do spot repairs even for very minor touch ups.


----------



## mistikat

Just want to add that they may not even accept some repairs for resin, especially if it is essentially a cosmetic touch up.


----------



## Leah

mistikat said:


> Just want to add that they may not even accept some repairs for resin, especially if it is essentially a cosmetic touch up.



I agree. I've heard them advise customers to "just enjoy the bag" and come back when there's more to REALLY fix. It seems the bigger boutiques (with obviously more customers to service) have started to adopt this more stringent policy.


----------



## seton

I just picked up from Madison. It was just a simple "cleaning".
It took 6 wks. I was told 8.

My only disappointment was that for the first time ever, I had to pay the full $225 I was quoted. Claude usually quotes the standard price to me but usually reduces it to 100 or 150 the last few times I brought in bags for Cleanings.


----------



## Fabfashion

I was told to enjoy the bag and bring it in when I won't be planning to use it for a 'while'. Our boutique sends all the bags to Paris so it can take a few months or more.


----------



## audreylita

seton said:


> I just picked up from Madison. It was just a simple "cleaning".
> It took 6 wks. I was told 8.
> 
> My only disappointment was that for the first time ever, I had to pay the full $225 I was quoted. Claude usually quotes the standard price to me but usually reduces it to 100 or 150 the last few times I brought in bags for Cleanings.



Claude's last day is a week from today.


----------



## Hermesaholic

audreylita said:


> Claude's last day is a week from today.


last day before holiday vacation or last day ever?


----------



## mistikat

Hermesaholic said:


> last day before holiday vacation or last day ever?



He is retiring. Last day ever.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Monsieur Claude will be sorely missed.. I can't even think about him not "spaing my kellys" 

It sure it different walking into Hermes now... Claude will be gone, a manager left
other SA's left...


----------



## Hermesaholic

mistikat said:


> He is retiring. Last day ever.


That is so sad. It really feels like the end of an era. He was so pleasant and helpful --and such a gentleman.


----------



## mistikat

Hermesaholic said:


> That is so sad. It really feels like the end of an era. He was so pleasant and helpful --and such a gentleman.



Yes, totally.


----------



## Leah

Yep Madison without Claude will just not be the same. They did a testimonial for dear Claude.  Imagine working for the same company for 50 years.

Apart from Marie from FSH and Nia, there's another lady who's been there awhile and I think has helped with the transition and will now take on many of the repairs -  Yrina or Yrima?


----------



## biscuit1

Claude has worked on my mother's bags since the 70's I think. Once he replaced a handle on a Kelly and Hermes mailed someone else's bag back to her. She returned it and Hermes sent a large basket filled with soaps and perfumes.


----------



## Beekelly

Leah said:


> ^ FSH has several in-house artisans. They do accept items for spa/repair even from tourists and official Hermes receipts are not required. However they are now much more selective about which items to accept for repair.
> 
> Based on my recent visits to FSH & Madison NY and as I wrote here, I've seen both boutiques turn down requests for very minor fixes. Both boutiques have massive back log of bags for repair and because of this, waiting time is longer than ever 8-12 weeks minimum. They have turned down bags that do not require "real" repairs.
> 
> Unless you are a regular customer at FSH, they do not do spot repairs even for very minor touch ups.





mistikat said:


> Just want to add that they may not even accept some repairs for resin, especially if it is essentially a cosmetic touch up.





Leah said:


> I agree. I've heard them advise customers to "just enjoy the bag" and come back when there's more to REALLY fix. It seems the bigger boutiques (with obviously more customers to service) have started to adopt this more stringent policy.



Thank you for sharing your knowledge and for your kind advice, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Muffasa3

I dropped my black box kelly off for conditioning and polishing in the  middle of September to FSH.  Yesterday I received a message suggesting stitching  in one corner and a new piece of hardware.  At the bottom it said that an apology but repairs at now. 14 week wait.  They have already had my bag for 3 months so you think that it will really be another 14 weeks?


----------



## Leah

^ Unfortunately I do think that means an additional 14 week wait. The standard 12 week wait is usually for regular spa fixing, but any change of hardware usually takes longer. 

It's not uncommon for them to contact a customer if the craftsperson feels MORE repair is required than originally anticipated.


----------



## Coco4Life

Leah said:


> Yep Madison without Claude will just not be the same. They did a testimonial for dear Claude.  Imagine working for the same company for 50 years.
> 
> Apart from Marie from FSH and Nia, there's another lady who's been there awhile and I think has helped with the transition and will now take on many of the repairs -  Yrina or Yrima?


Agreed! He will be missed.


----------



## Princess D

The handle of my etoupe birkin was 'peeled' when I took the bag out from my cabinet at work (it was scratched by the rail of the sliding door of the cabinet).  Really should have protected it with a twilly or with my hands even  now the leather is peeled like fish scales if you get what I mean.  The affected area is over 2 inches long. Is that something that can be fixed?  Or should I wait till the whole bag is heavily used then have the handle replaced then? TIA


----------



## Leah

Princess D said:


> The handle of my etoupe birkin was 'peeled' when I took the bag out from my cabinet at work (it was scratched by the rail of the sliding door of the cabinet).  Really should have protected it with a twilly or with my hands even  now the leather is peeled like fish scales if you get what I mean.  The affected area is over 2 inches long. Is that something that can be fixed?  Or should I wait till the whole bag is heavily used then have the handle replaced then? TIA



D, yikes sorry to read what happened. I definitely think a 2 inch peeling area should be brought for repair ASAP. That's not a "minor" issue.

I know you're a regular at your local boutique, so would suggest you bring your bag as soon as possible.


----------



## McLoverly

I just called the Beverly Hills store to inquire about the ability to do brass monograms. The sales associate who answered the phone told me that monograms were only done at special invitation events (like the recent fragrance event). When I again tried to clarify if it was still possible to do the brass lettering she said it was up to the store that put it on? I was always under the impression that simple monograms were complimentary and could be done on the spot at any store with a craftsperson. Does anyone have information on this policy?


----------



## India

Well, they're NOT brass - they are embossed gold.  Mine was done complimentary when I took my bag into Madison Ave NYC.  I went in with another Kelly and was hoping they could do it while I waited, and was told by Pierre that it would take 4 months!  Needless to say, I'm doing just fine without those embossed initials.


----------



## McLoverly

India said:


> Well, they're NOT brass - they are embossed gold.  Mine was done complimentary when I took my bag into Madison Ave NYC.  I went in with another Kelly and was hoping they could do it while I waited, and was told by Pierre that it would take 4 months!  Needless to say, I'm doing just fine without those embossed initials.



They used to do actual brass letters. I have a vintage kelly that used to have the brass initials, but they were removed and now there are marks on the flap. I'd like to have new brass initials put on, but I would be ok with the more modern embossed initials just to cover the marks. 

I guess my question is two part:
1) Can they still do brass initials 
2) If not, will embossed initials be done on the spot?


----------



## chicinthecity777

McLoverly said:


> They used to do actual brass letters. I have a vintage kelly that used to have the brass initials, but they were removed and now there are marks on the flap. I'd like to have new brass initials put on, but I would be ok with the more modern embossed initials just to cover the marks.
> 
> I guess my question is two part:
> 1) Can they still do brass initials
> 2) If not, will embossed initials be done on the spot?



1) Like India said, I don't think they do brass any more. it's gold stamp or silver stamp which ever matches your bag's hardware.
2) Not that I know off. Even with a sit-in crafts person, you still need to leave it with them. At least that's what's like in my store (flagship store in the UK.)


----------



## hermes_lemming

McLoverly said:


> They used to do actual brass letters. I have a vintage kelly that used to have the brass initials, but they were removed and now there are marks on the flap. I'd like to have new brass initials put on, but I would be ok with the more modern embossed initials just to cover the marks.
> 
> I guess my question is two part:
> 1) Can they still do brass initials
> 2) If not, will embossed initials be done on the spot?



#1: maybe if you're a vvip

#2: doubtful but then again, miracles do happen.


----------



## McLoverly

hermes_lemming said:


> #1: maybe if you're a vvip
> 
> #2: doubtful but then again, miracles do happen.




I guess I'll just have to brave traffic and try my luck.


----------



## hermes_lemming

McLoverly said:


> I guess I'll just have to brave traffic and try my luck.



Yea let us know. Best of luck. Personally I love brass embossed anything.


----------



## gnahclehcar

The last time I went in for a refurbish, they did a fantastic job. I do have to admit that it felt really uncertain the whole time waiting for it to come back...


----------



## Dragonness

Ladies,

If you take your bag in for a spa, do they give you a box when they give you the bag back?


----------



## mistikat

Dragonness said:


> Ladies,
> 
> If you take your bag in for a spa, do they give you a box when they give you the bag back?


 
No, typically it's in a new dust bag, but not always.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mistikat said:


> No, typically it's in a new dust bag, but not always.



Interesting, mine doesn't give a box nor dust bag, just however it came is how it's returned.  I think this is to avoid aiding resellers.


----------



## mistikat

hermes_lemming said:


> Interesting, mine doesn't give a box nor dust bag, just however it came is how it's returned.  I think this is to avoid aiding resellers.



I've always received dustbags. As with many things Hermes, the answer may be, "it depends."


----------



## Love Of My Life

When I have brought my bags in for spa, I have received a new dustbag.

I much prefer the signature orange ones from years past not liking the herringbone
ones now much.


----------



## purplepoodles

hotshot said:


> When I have brought my bags in for spa, I have received a new dustbag.
> 
> I much prefer the signature orange ones from years past not liking the herringbone
> ones now much.




The orange dust bags are a classic. The good news is the herringbone fabric washes really well.


----------



## birkin.barbie

Has anyone ever used the Leather Surgeons? They claim they specialize in handbag authentication and restoration. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## hermes_lemming

purplepoodles said:


> The orange dust bags are a classic. The good news is the herringbone fabric washes really well.



The orange dust bags were also much softer. The herringbone is a bit coarser imo.


----------



## Leda

birkin.barbie said:


> Has anyone ever used the Leather Surgeons? They claim they specialize in handbag authentication and restoration. Any feedback would be appreciated!


No, but if you have Hermès bags to be reparied  I think you should do this in Hermès


----------



## birkin.barbie

Leda said:


> No, but if you have Hermès bags to be reparied  I think you should do this in Hermès


I have used Hermes spa many times. But I have a fresh ink stain on a bag and I want it tended to ASAP. Who knows how long it will take Hermes to get to it. I'm afraid the longer it sits the harder it will be to remove.


----------



## Leda

birkin.barbie said:


> I have used Hermes spa many times. But I have a fresh ink stain on a bag and I want it tended to ASAP. Who knows how long it will take Hermes to get to it. I'm afraid the longer it sits the harder it will be to remove.


You're right in a way.
The more  your bag  waits to be reparied in Hermès with every other bags from all around the world, the more the results will be satisfying, isnt that so?
So take it to the other house and also take the risk..
Good luck!


----------



## chicinthecity777

birkin.barbie said:


> Has anyone ever used the Leather Surgeons? They claim they specialize in handbag authentication and restoration. Any feedback would be appreciated!



I would not give my H bags to anybody else rather than an H crafts person.


----------



## hermes_lemming

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would not give my H bags to anybody else rather than an H crafts person.



This


----------



## plastic-fish

birkin.barbie said:


> I have used Hermes spa many times. But I have a fresh ink stain on a bag and I want it tended to ASAP. Who knows how long it will take Hermes to get to it. I'm afraid the longer it sits the harder it will be to remove.


 
Docride has recommended a pink eraser, not the white, must be the pink kind.  I've used a pink eraser on a fresh ink stain on my Chamonix plume, gently in small circles, and it lifted right off.  Now I don't know what your leather is but if you look at Doc's vintage thread, she's mentioned it and I know it's worked for me.  But it must be a fresh stain with very gentle pressure and only the pink eraser, just another option...


----------



## birkin.barbie

plastic-fish said:


> Docride has recommended a pink eraser, not the white, must be the pink kind.  I've used a pink eraser on a fresh ink stain on my Chamonix plume, gently in small circles, and it lifted right off.  Now I don't know what your leather is but if you look at Doc's vintage thread, she's mentioned it and I know it's worked for me.  But it must be a fresh stain with very gentle pressure and only the pink eraser, just another option...


Thank you so much plastic-fish! I will give that a try.


----------



## lv_luva

Des anyone know if Hermes will replace the handles/D-rings on a vintage kelly so that it has the extra ring for a strap?  I was thinking of having it done on my Ardennes Kelly. Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lv_luva said:


> Des anyone know if Hermes will replace the handles/D-rings on a vintage kelly so that it has the extra ring for a strap?  I was thinking of having it done on my Ardennes Kelly. Thanks!


Yes, they will.


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks!


----------



## Princess D

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, they will.




Good to know!  I have been wondering if they will do this.  I'll bring my box kelly in next week to get a quote.  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## DizzyFairy

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, they will.



Thanks for info! This is super great news


----------



## QuelleFromage

Princess D said:


> Good to know!  I have been wondering if they will do this.  I'll bring my box kelly in next week to get a quote.
> Thanks for the info!


For my mom, they unstitched the handles and somehow swapped out the hardware. It was expensive but not the $1200 that new handles would run. She ordered a strap to match. I think the loops took eight-ten weeks and the strap another few months.


----------



## sin vergüenza

mistikat said:


> I've always received dustbags. As with many things Hermes, the answer may be, "it depends."



I recently had my 35 Kelly's entire front flat, gussets and straps restitched  (it was white stitching and getting dingy) - along with a corner touch-up. It came to over $700. They handed it to me in a plastic bag. No dust bag. I'm a long time customer of H and, needless to say, I was surprised and then - supremely - irritated. I've always received dust bags, too. Seriously H?


----------



## purselover888

QuelleFromage said:


> For my mom, they unstitched the handles and somehow swapped out the hardware. It was expensive but not the $1200 that new handles would run. She ordered a strap to match. I think the loops took eight-ten weeks and the strap another few months.



Wow!  Lucky the strap took only a few months!  Some are quoted 1.5 years...


----------



## maplemoose

sin vergüenza;27921480 said:
			
		

> I recently had my 35 Kelly's entire front flat, gussets and straps restitched  (it was white stitching and getting dingy) - along with a corner touch-up. It came to over $700. They handed it to me in a plastic bag. No dust bag. I'm a long time customer of H and, needless to say, I was surprised and then - supremely - irritated. I've always received dust bags, too. Seriously H?


Yes, that is what they now and they let you keep the plastic bag, surprise they do that. The level of customer satisfaction... ??? Finish ranting.


----------



## lv_luva

Princess D said:


> Good to know!  I have been wondering if they will do this.  I'll bring my box kelly in next week to get a quote.
> Thanks for the info!



Could you post what they quote you?  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

hotshot said:


> When I have brought my bags in for spa, I have received a new dustbag.
> 
> I much prefer the signature orange ones from years past not liking the herringbone
> ones now much.



So do the SAs and craftspeople I've spoken with, as h_l pointed out they're softer


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would not give my H bags to anybody else rather than an H crafts person.



100% right!

If H get a whiff that someone else has so much as touched their/your H anything they will never, _ever_ touch it again, not a bag, not an SLG, not a single belt.


----------



## jyyanks

maplemoose said:


> Yes, that is what they now and they let you keep the plastic bag, surprise they do that. The level of customer satisfaction... ??? Finish ranting.



Wow! Really?  Since when?  I haven't been to the spa since last April and I got a dust bag. Is this worldwide?


----------



## seton

I don't think it's worldwide. I picked up a cleaning in Dec. Received a dustbag.
 I didn't expect one since there was talk in this thread that they don't give one out anymore. Needless to say, I was happy to recive one.


----------



## my peko

I was told that you bring a bag for spa, you need to bring your own dust bag and Hermes is generous enough to accept dust bags which are not theirs.


----------



## maplemoose

jyyanks said:


> Wow! Really?  Since when?  I haven't been to the spa since last April and I got a dust bag. Is this worldwide?


Fall 2014. It was not too long ago.


----------



## Leah

Just saw several customers pick up their "spa-ed" bags in Madison and FSH in the past 2-3 weeks. All were given back in dust bags and I highly doubt all these customers dropped off their bags w/ the original dust bags. 
As of this week, FSH is definitely still providing dust bags for all spa-ed bags.


----------



## maplemoose

Thank you ! Good to know at least some stores keep up with good tradition and customer service. I know what to take with me on next trip to Europe. I got new dust bag from FSH 2-3ys ago, but not recently from my local store. I asked about it, but was given an absolutely no look. In fact I was not so high about the spa result and plan to take the bag back when the holiday season fever cools down.


----------



## merrydish

I have a bag in need of minor repair and will only give it to Hermes for repair. 

Has anyone delt with the Palm Beach boutique for repairs? Yes, they will have to send it out but just wondering where as I understand Madison Avenue in NYC is the best. Does one have to request that location?


----------



## audreylita

merrydish said:


> I have a bag in need of minor repair and will only give it to Hermes for repair.
> 
> Has anyone delt with the Palm Beach boutique for repairs? Yes, they will have to send it out but just wondering where as I understand Madison Avenue in NYC is the best. Does one have to request that location?



I bring my bags in to Palm Beach and in fact will be there today regarding a repair.  They send the bags to Beverly Hills, you do not get a choice.  

If you want your bag sent to Madison then you have to send it there directly yourself.


----------



## audreylita

merrydish said:


> I have a bag in need of minor repair and will only give it to Hermes for repair.
> 
> Has anyone delt with the Palm Beach boutique for repairs? Yes, they will have to send it out but just wondering where as I understand Madison Avenue in NYC is the best. Does one have to request that location?



BTW Beverly Hills did an amazing job on a box leather plume that I'd gotten a horrendous scratch on and it came back perfect.


----------



## merrydish

Great to know, Audreylita! Much appreciated.


----------



## foodie007

My closest H store is 3 hours away. There is no in house craftsman, so all spa treatments are sent to San Fran. Is it possible for me to mail it directly to San Fran rather then making the trip to drop it off and pick it up?

Also, is the following issue with the edge of the vintage bag a resin issue? Is this fixable?

TIA for any help.


----------



## Leah

foodie007 said:


> My closest H store is 3 hours away. There is no in house craftsman, so all spa treatments are sent to San Fran. Is it possible for me to mail it directly to San Fran rather then making the trip to drop it off and pick it up?
> 
> Also, is the following issue with the edge of the vintage bag a resin issue? Is this fixable?
> 
> TIA for any help.



While it might be allowed and logistically possible, I would caution against sending it directly to the SF boutique as it doesn't give you the opportunity to explain what you would like fixed. Although a good craftsperson (and apparently the SF craftsperson is very very good) can fix the "obvious" flaws, I find that it is always better, particularly for exotics, to go in person, chat with either the craftsperson (best option) or the SA to discuss in very specific and great detail what needs to be fixed. Sometimes the craftsperson will even notice flaws that you might have missed.

I also ensure everything that was discussed is included in the "spa documentation invoice" that is given so expectations are managed. On rare occasions,  I've had them "correct" the invoice/description to include even the minor details that were missed. 

You have what looks to be a lovely Hermes crocodile vintage bag and I would personally just make the trip to the SF boutique in this situation.

Edited to add: yes, I think they can restitch and fix the color of the sides of your bag.

Good luck!


----------



## foodie007

Leah said:


> While it might be allowed and logistically possible, I would caution against sending it directly to the SF boutique as it doesn't give you the opportunity to explain what you would like fixed. Although a good craftsperson (and apparently the SF craftsperson is very very good) can fix the "obvious" flaws, I find that it is always better, particularly for exotics, to go in person, chat with either the craftsperson (best option) or the SA to discuss in very specific and great detail what needs to be fixed. Sometimes the craftsperson will even notice flaws that you might have missed.
> 
> I also ensure everything that was discussed is included in the "spa documentation invoice" that is given so expectations are managed. On rare occasions,  I've had them "correct" the invoice/description to include even the minor details that were missed.
> 
> You have what looks to be a lovely Hermes crocodile vintage bag and I would personally just make the trip to the SF boutique in this situation.
> 
> Edited to add: yes, I think they can restitch and fix the color of the sides of your bag.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for the lightening fast response.


----------



## audreylita

foodie007 said:


> My closest H store is 3 hours away. There is no in house craftsman, so all spa treatments are sent to San Fran. Is it possible for me to mail it directly to San Fran rather then making the trip to drop it off and pick it up?
> 
> Also, is the following issue with the edge of the vintage bag a resin issue? Is this fixable?
> 
> TIA for any help.





Leah said:


> While it might be allowed and logistically possible, I would caution against sending it directly to the SF boutique as it doesn't give you the opportunity to explain what you would like fixed. Although a good craftsperson (and apparently the SF craftsperson is very very good) can fix the "obvious" flaws, I find that it is always better, particularly for exotics, to go in person, chat with either the craftsperson (best option) or the SA to discuss in very specific and great detail what needs to be fixed. Sometimes the craftsperson will even notice flaws that you might have missed.
> 
> I also ensure everything that was discussed is included in the "spa documentation invoice" that is given so expectations are managed. On rare occasions,  I've had them "correct" the invoice/description to include even the minor details that were missed.
> 
> You have what looks to be a lovely Hermes crocodile vintage bag and I would personally just make the trip to the SF boutique in this situation.
> 
> Edited to add: yes, I think they can restitch and fix the color of the sides of your bag.
> 
> Good luck!



I actually did the same thing with Madison Ave.  I'd called the boutique and spoke directly with the person to send it to and she gave me clear instructions on how to handle it.  After receiving it she called me and we discussed in detail the repairs I wanted.  I cannot speak for how SF would handle it but New York was precise and clear and every i was dotted and t crossed on exactly what I wanted done.


----------



## foodie007

Very helpful...thank you!


----------



## french123

I have worked with both Madison and SF, and personally SF does a much better job, I think they have less incoming items ... so the quality of the spa is much better, after having a few items spa'ed and spending over 1250.00 I can say I was not impressed with Madison, so I brought them to SF and they re did them and they are a million times better!!!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi ladies! Anybody know how much is it to replace a black box handle and the strap enclosure for the kelly (the ones you put in the turnlock)? I've read somewhere in the forum that it's 1,600? Is that for real? How about in the US? Appreciate if you could pass me the info of the SF Hermes to know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Princess D

lv_luva said:


> Could you post what they quote you?  Thanks!




I brought the bag in today but they need to check whether it is possible to actually order a new box strap for me.  I did put in my request for new d ring with my general cleaning request, but they need to get back to me on whether they can replace it, and how long it'd take for the parts to arrive from Paris.  I'll keep you posted


----------



## aynrand

Can't say enough good things about NY spa services!  I brought a Birkin in that required a small but important repair.   The craftswoman repaired it to 100% perfection within an hour, while I shopped.  No charge!  And she was delightful .


----------



## citrus

My garden party has gentle wear on all four corners and my store has suggested I let them send it to spa.

Excuse my ignorance, but we were so busy looking at scarves, is there a ball park figure anyone can give me for the cost involved???
TIA


----------



## Leah

aynrand said:


> Can't say enough good things about NY spa services!  I brought a Birkin in that required a small but important repair.   The craftswoman repaired it to 100% perfection within an hour, while I shopped.  No charge!  And she was delightful .



That's Marie, who has taken over from Claude at Madison. She was previously my FSH spa magician. Works wonders particularly with color touch ups!



citrus said:


> My garden party has gentle wear on all four corners and my store has suggested I let them send it to spa.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but we were so busy looking at scarves, is there a ball park figure anyone can give me for the cost involved???
> TIA



Should be around USD225, US price for normal maintenance touch-ups. I sure hope they don't also apply the annual price increase for spa work!


----------



## jyyanks

I bought a vintage Rouge H Kelly from the 60's that needs some work. The turnlock is loose and I'd like the hardware replaced along with the turnlock since I want the hardware to match. Additionally, I think it can use a new handle as the handle is cracked (I know that will cost money but I might as well go crazy if I'm going to do a complete refurb).  

My home store is Madison.  Do you think they can do all that in-house or will it have to be sent to Paris?  If they have to send to Paris and they have to match the leather (for a new handle and the pieces that hold the handle), do you think I can also ask for a strap?  I know they don't normally make straps but since they have to find leather that will match the color of the handle (bag is for the 60's), I don't see why they wouldn't do it.

Any thoughts?  I'm guessing it will be around $3K for the work and potentially another $1k for the strap.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

jyyanks said:


> I bought a vintage Rouge H Kelly from the 60's that needs some work. The turnlock is loose and I'd like the hardware replaced along with the turnlock since I want the hardware to match. Additionally, I think it can use a new handle as the handle is cracked (I know that will cost money but I might as well go crazy if I'm going to do a complete refurb).
> 
> My home store is Madison.  Do you think they can do all that in-house or will it have to be sent to Paris?  If they have to send to Paris and they have to match the leather (for a new handle and the pieces that hold the handle), do you think I can also ask for a strap?  I know they don't normally make straps but since they have to find leather that will match the color of the handle (bag is for the 60's), I don't see why they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I'm guessing it will be around $3K for the work and potentially another $1k for the strap.




Hi J,
I am in the same boat as you! Although recently I refurbished my kelly in FSH it cost me about 500 for the work and additional clochette, lock and keys plus insurance for shipping. The strap was easily available there. They had various neutral colours in diff hardwares which you could buy immediately. I remember rouge H was available for approx 600! Sorry I don't have any experience with Madison.


----------



## jyyanks

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi J,
> I am in the same boat as you! Although recently I refurbished my kelly in FSH it cost me about 500 for the work and additional clochette, lock and keys plus insurance for shipping. The strap was easily available there. They had various neutral colours in diff hardwares which you could buy immediately. I remember rouge H was available for approx 600! Sorry I don't have any experience with Madison.



Thank you!!!  That's wonderful news about the strap.  I'm not sure if they will allow me to order it but I will ask the store and see what they think.  Can I ask what the 500 Euro included? Was it for new hardware and for a strap?  If so, that's significantly less than I thought.  Did you get the bag back?  Were you happy with it?


----------



## Leah

jyyanks said:


> I bought a vintage Rouge H Kelly from the 60's that needs some work. The turnlock is loose and I'd like the hardware replaced along with the turnlock since I want the hardware to match. Additionally, I think it can use a new handle as the handle is cracked (I know that will cost money but I might as well go crazy if I'm going to do a complete refurb).
> 
> My home store is Madison.  Do you think they can do all that in-house or will it have to be sent to Paris?  If they have to send to Paris and they have to match the leather (for a new handle and the pieces that hold the handle), do you think I can also ask for a strap?  I know they don't normally make straps but since they have to find leather that will match the color of the handle (bag is for the 60's), I don't see why they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I'm guessing it will be around $3K for the work and potentially another $1k for the strap.



Jyyanks I'm pretty sure they can do all that at Madison. 
In terms of pricing at Madison, I have a friend who just had her birkin handles replaced recently after her little child played with her bag while playing and painting. It came out to about USD1500.
I also know someone who just had all the hardware on her box birkin replaced and was charged USD500 including the turnlock (I was surprised, was expecting it to be more.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

jyyanks said:


> I bought a vintage Rouge H Kelly from the 60's that needs some work. The turnlock is loose and I'd like the hardware replaced along with the turnlock since I want the hardware to match. Additionally, I think it can use a new handle as the handle is cracked (I know that will cost money but I might as well go crazy if I'm going to do a complete refurb).
> 
> My home store is Madison.  Do you think they can do all that in-house or will it have to be sent to Paris?  If they have to send to Paris and they have to match the leather (for a new handle and the pieces that hold the handle), do you think I can also ask for a strap?  I know they don't normally make straps but since they have to find leather that will match the color of the handle (bag is for the 60's), I don't see why they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I'm guessing it will be around $3K for the work and potentially another $1k for the strap.


Hi jyyanks! That seems a fair and safe estimate and you might get off a bit easier (although if Hermesdiorduo got that kind of work done for 500 euros at FSH, I'd just take a trip to Paris ). 

I was quoted USD 1500 for new Birkin handles and while that is a double handle it is easier construction than the Kelly handle. I know Kelly sangles get replaced a lot as they are usually the first thing that wears in an older Kelly - I don't think sangles alone are more than $1K with hardware, and in my experience the craftspeople are a little gentler about pricing when restoring a very old bag....I think they like to see them come back to life.
This kind of refurb can be done in the US but I am not sure about colour matching for an old bag when a colour has changed as much as Rouge H...they might send to Paris where the availability of skins is greater? Would love to know how this happens as I am sure I will have a "project" Kelly pretty soon!


----------



## jyyanks

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi jyyanks! That seems a fair and safe estimate and you might get off a bit easier (although if Hermesdiorduo got that kind of work done for 500 euros at FSH, I'd just take a trip to Paris ).
> 
> I was quoted USD 1500 for new Birkin handles and while that is a double handle it is easier construction than the Kelly handle. I know Kelly sangles get replaced a lot as they are usually the first thing that wears in an older Kelly - I don't think sangles alone are more than $1K with hardware, and in my experience the craftspeople are a little gentler about pricing when restoring a very old bag....I think they like to see them come back to life.
> This kind of refurb can be done in the US but I am not sure about colour matching for an old bag when a colour has changed as much as Rouge H...they might send to Paris where the availability of skins is greater? Would love to know how this happens as I am sure I will have a "project" Kelly pretty soon!





Leah said:


> Jyyanks I'm pretty sure they can do all that at Madison.
> In terms of pricing at Madison, I have a friend who just had her birkin handles replaced recently after her little child played with her bag while playing and painting. It came out to about USD1500.
> I also know someone who just had all the hardware on her box birkin replaced and was charged USD500 including the turnlock (I was surprised, was expecting it to be more.)



Thank you both for your responses.  I was originally going to get a Rouge H Kelly from the 2000's that was in great shape but something about a vintage Kelly project got me excited.   Hoping when I get it I'll be happily surprised!  I'll try Madison and see what they say.  From Leah's post, it looks like a woman from FSH might be the new craftsperson so hopefully she has experience in dealing with these beauties.  My guess is that it may go to Paris only because it's from the 60's and box leather so color matching might be a challenge.  I will report back and hopefully can post a before/after though with this type of work, I probable won't get it back for awhile!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!!  That's wonderful news about the strap.  I'm not sure if they will allow me to order it but I will ask the store and see what they think.  Can I ask what the 500 Euro included? Was it for new hardware and for a strap?  If so, that's significantly less than I thought.  Did you get the bag back?  Were you happy with it?




Happy with the refurbishing done on my bag  ..as much as I would want the straps to look similar as my vintage bag, it's just not possible. Will have to wait for it to age as box leather does. 500 for clochette, lock and keys, with shipping insurance. Strap was another 500 plus so approximately 1000 total. 

Please let us know your progress and what you find out from Madison!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Leah said:


> Jyyanks I'm pretty sure they can do all that at Madison.
> In terms of pricing at Madison, I have a friend who just had her birkin handles replaced recently after her little child played with her bag while playing and painting. It came out to about USD1500.
> I also know someone who just had all the hardware on her box birkin replaced and was charged USD500 including the turnlock (I was surprised, was expecting it to be more.)







QuelleFromage said:


> Hi jyyanks! That seems a fair and safe estimate and you might get off a bit easier (although if Hermesdiorduo got that kind of work done for 500 euros at FSH, I'd just take a trip to Paris ).
> 
> I was quoted USD 1500 for new Birkin handles and while that is a double handle it is easier construction than the Kelly handle. I know Kelly sangles get replaced a lot as they are usually the first thing that wears in an older Kelly - I don't think sangles alone are more than $1K with hardware, and in my experience the craftspeople are a little gentler about pricing when restoring a very old bag....I think they like to see them come back to life.
> This kind of refurb can be done in the US but I am not sure about colour matching for an old bag when a colour has changed as much as Rouge H...they might send to Paris where the availability of skins is greater? Would love to know how this happens as I am sure I will have a "project" Kelly pretty soon!




Thank you for sharing these valuable infos ladies! Much appreciated xx


----------



## lv_luva

So I brought my vintage kelly to Madison to get the double rings put on and I also wanted to inquire about replacing the turnlock because it has a very bad scrape.  They told me that they will not put double rings on because it will change the structure of the bag and they were not allowed to do that.  I was also told they would not replace the hardware unless there was a defect. 

Anyone know anything about this - either the double ring and or the hardware issue?

Those of you who have had the double rings put on: 
1. How recently was it done?
2. Would you mind revealing which store you brought your bag to?  
3. Do you know if I can ship my bag to them?

Would appreciate any input.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Leah

lv_luva said:


> Anyone know anything about this - either the double ring and or the hardware issue?
> 
> Those of you who have had the double rings put on:
> 1. How recently was it done?
> 2. Would you mind revealing which store you brought your bag to?
> 3. Do you know if I can ship my bag to them?
> 
> Would appreciate any input.  Thanks!!!



My understanding from Claude (the beloved Madison artisan who recently retired) is they never change the original structure of the bag. So I can't offer much advice on the double rings.

As for your scratched hardware, as many of us have mentioned Madison and FSH have become a lot more selective about which bags to accept for repair because too many customers were sending bags to the spa which had barely noticeable "flaws" so they are now prioritizing those bags which require REAL repair work. But if your bag has a big obvious scratch, they would normally accept that at Madison. The lady who has recently accepted repair work at Madison is a lovely lady called Nia, was she the one you spoke to?


----------



## papertiger

BTW

*Hermes no longer accepts dry cleaning for scarves (no idea if this also applies to RTW or the whole world). Really gutted at this change. *


----------



## lv_luva

Leah said:


> My understanding from Claude (the beloved Madison artisan who recently retired) is they never change the original structure of the bag. So I can't offer much advice on the double rings.
> 
> As for your scratched hardware, as many of us have mentioned Madison and FSH have become a lot more selective about which bags to accept for repair because too many customers were sending bags to the spa which had barely noticeable "flaws" so they are now prioritizing those bags which require REAL repair work. But if your bag has a big obvious scratch, they would normally accept that at Madison. The lady who has recently accepted repair work at Madison is a lovely lady called Nia, was she the one you spoke to?



I didn't catch her name unfortunately,  maybe I'll ask again the next time I'm in.  Thanks Leah.


----------



## Leah

lv_luva said:


> I didn't catch her name unfortunately,  maybe I'll ask again the next time I'm in.  Thanks Leah.



Nia is the lovely young lady with curly hair and glasses. Very helpful and kind. Good luck, hope they can do something about that scratch!


----------



## ka__ying

May you please share roughly how much the spa cost? I have a 15+ year old ardeness Kelly and a 10+ year bolide that I am keen to get treated.  Thanks in advance for sharing the info.


----------



## purselover888

$250 basic service last month, or was it $275.can't remember
more if you need more done


----------



## ka__ying

purselover888 said:


> $250 basic service last month, or was it $275.can't remember
> more if you need more done



Many thanks for the quick response?


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Hi H experts,

                   I have a 1998 kelly sellier that could use a spa service to remove some light scratches and corner rubbing. I am currently in the US and will be in Paris for 2 weeks in September. Can anyone tell me how long the spa treatment take and whether it is practical to bring the bag to Paris directly? Would I be able to pick up my bag within 2 weeks?

Many thanks!


----------



## purselover888

lv_luva said:


> So I brought my vintage kelly to Madison to get the double rings put on and I also wanted to inquire about replacing the turnlock because it has a very bad scrape.  They told me that they will not put double rings on because it will change the structure of the bag and they were not allowed to do that.  I was also told they would not replace the hardware unless there was a defect.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this - either the double ring and or the hardware issue?
> 
> Those of you who have had the double rings put on:
> 1. How recently was it done?
> 2. Would you mind revealing which store you brought your bag to?
> 3. Do you know if I can ship my bag to them?
> 
> Would appreciate any input.  Thanks!!!



They won't replace hardware any more at Madison unless it is basically broken.  It didn't used to be like this, but now it is.


----------



## hermes27

so i guess it depends on the boutique ?  i'm in Beverly Hills area.
 Their spa turnaround is ?
Also is the spa quality better in SF or BH ?
 I assume they won't replace handle as well? ( I don't have this issue, just for knowledge. If perhaps i came upon a vintage lady

Thanks


----------



## India

gigisunsetblue said:


> Hi H experts,
> 
> I have a 1998 kelly sellier that could use a spa service to remove some light scratches and corner rubbing. I am currently in the US and will be in Paris for 2 weeks in September. Can anyone tell me how long the spa treatment take and whether it is practical to bring the bag to Paris directly? Would I be able to pick up my bag within 2 weeks?
> 
> Many thanks!


No one is going to repair the bag in 2 weeks.  Spa service usually takes from 1-6 months, depending on their backlog, and what needs to be done.  One used to be able to have gold initials pressed into the leather to personalize the bag - they would do this while one waited.  At Madison in NYC, I was told it was a 4 month wait to do this.  I'm living without my initials on the bag!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

India said:


> No one is going to repair the bag in 2 weeks.  Spa service usually takes from 1-6 months, depending on their backlog, and what needs to be done.  One used to be able to have gold initials pressed into the leather to personalize the bag - they would do this while one waited.  At Madison in NYC, I was told it was a 4 month wait to do this.  I'm living without my initials on the bag!


Thanks a lot for the useful info! 4 month to press initials...oh my! Do you happen to know the cost for initializing? TIA!


----------



## India

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thanks a lot for the useful info! 4 month to press initials...oh my! Do you happen to know the cost for initializing? TIA!


I think it used to be free, but so much has changed with Hermes, I wouldn't count on that - I'd ask.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

India said:


> I think it used to be free, but so much has changed with Hermes, I wouldn't count on that - I'd ask.


Thanks again, India! Love your King Charles BTW


----------



## India

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thanks again, India! Love your King Charles BTW


Thank you!  That's my wonderful Godfrey!  He's actually a CAVALIER King Charles Spaniel.  The name is so confusing as in the UK, there is a King Charles Spaniel as well (no Cavalier in the name), and in the US, that breed is called an English Toy Spaniel.  To make matters even more confusing, the King Charles/English Toy Spaniels are referred to colloquially as "Charlies"!  He's a wonderful, beautiful boy and the love of my life.  He's a retired champion in both the AKC and the "old club", the CKCSC, USA.  I've owned Cavaliers now for over 31 years and can't imagine life without them!


----------



## merrydish

My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, named Charlemagne, wanted to get into the act as his breed is being mentioned. Silly boy!


----------



## S'Mom

My 23 year old Ardennes Kelly is getting it's handle replaced (tearing at the base), a lock, keys and clochette along with a spa treatment and I'm told it will take from 1-6 months at a cost of about $800.00


----------



## peggioka

Hi
It currently takes about 4 to 8 weeks in Beverly Hills H Store.  The store has 2 craftsmen so it is probably faster than any other store in the U.S.  I once tried to bring my constance for cleanup in the FSH store in Paris but was told that it would be more convenient to use my local store in BH.



gigisunsetblue said:


> Hi H experts,
> 
> I have a 1998 kelly sellier that could use a spa service to remove some light scratches and corner rubbing. I am currently in the US and will be in Paris for 2 weeks in September. Can anyone tell me how long the spa treatment take and whether it is practical to bring the bag to Paris directly? Would I be able to pick up my bag within 2 weeks?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## marbella8

S'Mom said:


> My 23 year old Ardennes Kelly is getting it's handle replaced (tearing at the base), a lock, keys and clochette along with a spa treatment and I'm told it will take from 1-6 months at a cost of about $800.00



Which store quoted that, because Beverly Hills told me to replace the handle bases only was $800? Thank you.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

India said:


> Thank you!  That's my wonderful Godfrey!  He's actually a CAVALIER King Charles Spaniel.  The name is so confusing as in the UK, there is a King Charles Spaniel as well (no Cavalier in the name), and in the US, that breed is called an English Toy Spaniel.  To make matters even more confusing, the King Charles/English Toy Spaniels are referred to colloquially as "Charlies"!  He's a wonderful, beautiful boy and the love of my life.  He's a retired champion in both the AKC and the "old club", the CKCSC, USA.  I've owned Cavaliers now for over 31 years and can't imagine life without them!



Oh wow, I wasn't aware of all these nomenclature but I did know them as Cavalier king charles spaniel only because I did lots of research on them and almost got one myself They are the cutest and most noble-looking breed ever imo! I totally understand the love and devotion you have for these special little guys!


----------



## balleo

Hi,

Would like to ask if Hermes store would be able to repair signs of wear  and tear as shown in the pictures below? I know a spa would probably  pretty much take care of the scuff, but for the hardware, I have heard  hermes store does change the hardware, not sure if anyone knows if that  is true?And also any rough idea on how long it will take? Thanks!


----------



## agneau88

balleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to ask if Hermes store would be able to repair signs of wear  and tear as shown in the pictures below? I know a spa would probably  pretty much take care of the scuff, but for the hardware, I have heard  hermes store does change the hardware, not sure if anyone knows if that  is true?And also any rough idea on how long it will take? Thanks!




Have you attached a photo?


----------



## Love Of My Life

balleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to ask if Hermes store would be able to repair signs of wear  and tear as shown in the pictures below? I know a spa would probably  pretty much take care of the scuff, but for the hardware, I have heard  hermes store does change the hardware, not sure if anyone knows if that  is true?And also any rough idea on how long it will take? Thanks!


 
Hermes does charge to replace the hardware, if needed. Depending upon how backed
up the store is with repairs, it could be several weeks.

There is no picture for us to comment on but thought I could help some.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

peggioka said:


> Hi
> It currently takes about 4 to 8 weeks in Beverly Hills H Store.  The store has 2 craftsmen so it is probably faster than any other store in the U.S.  I once tried to bring my constance for cleanup in the FSH store in Paris but was told that it would be more convenient to use my local store in BH.


Thank you very much, *peggioka*! This is great info since I am actually moving back to LA this year and look forward to shopping at the BH store. Do you have a good SA that you could share with me? TIA!!


----------



## LemonBrulee

balleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to ask if Hermes store would be able to repair signs of wear  and tear as shown in the pictures below? I know a spa would probably  pretty much take care of the scuff, but for the hardware, I have heard  hermes store does change the hardware, not sure if anyone knows if that  is true?And also any rough idea on how long it will take? Thanks!




I'm sure it depends on several factors but I've had hardware replaced twice in NYC. The turnaround was really quick. About 2 weeks on average. I walked in and dropped off my bags each time so didn't have to wait for another store to send them out or get them back


----------



## audreylita

LemonBrulee said:


> I'm sure it depends on several factors but I've had hardware replaced twice in NYC. The turnaround was really quick. About 2 weeks on average. I walked in and dropped off my bags each time so didn't have to wait for another store to send them out or get them back



When is the last time you had hardware replaced?


----------



## LemonBrulee

audreylita said:


> When is the last time you had hardware replaced?




Recently and it took a little over two weeks to replace a broken Evelyne clasp. I went to drop it off at another store and my SA told me it'd be faster if I brought it into Madison myself. I need to bring in my SoBlack kelly and have the hardware fixed or replaced. I can update you here on an eta for that. I doubt that one'll be as quick


----------



## audreylita

LemonBrulee said:


> Recently and it took a little over two weeks to replace a broken Evelyne clasp. I went to drop it off at another store and my SA told me it'd be faster if I brought it into Madison myself. I need to bring in my SoBlack kelly and have the hardware fixed or replaced. I can update you here on an eta for that. I doubt that one'll be as quick



They will replace broken hardware but no longer will replace hardware that is simply scratched.  Two weeks is very fast and you were lucky!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> They will replace broken hardware but no longer will replace hardware that is simply scratched.  Two weeks is very fast and you were lucky!


----------



## LadyRebecca

Hi, I know that this is an old thread, but I was hoping someone could help me. I have a vintage Hermes Birkin (2000) and the 'Hermes' letters are fading. Does anyone know if Hermes will restamp their logo if it is fading? Has anyone had this done?

Thank you!


----------



## jyyanks

LadyRebecca said:


> Hi, I know that this is an old thread, but I was hoping someone could help me. I have a vintage Hermes Birkin (2000) and the 'Hermes' letters are fading. Does anyone know if Hermes will restamp their logo if it is fading? Has anyone had this done?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




I didn't get it done but inquired about it for a bag at Madison. Yes they will restamp it but I believe they need to send to Paris since they don't have the stamper at Madison.


----------



## KW14

Does the length of time depend on the repairs needed or it just matters how many people have sent theirs in before you?


----------



## cinder

It depends on how many bags are before you in line as they take everyone in an orderly fashion. At least in Paris, which is the only place I have experience from. They are working hard on cutting waiting times but there's no way to tell how long it will take. My last bag took 3 months just to get the quote and another 3 before it came back. The one I just sent in I got a quote for in two weeks time so at least that was quick.


----------



## LadyRebecca

jyyanks said:


> I didn't get it done but inquired about it for a bag at Madison. Yes they will restamp it but I believe they need to send to Paris since they don't have the stamper at Madison.



Thank you so much for your response, Jyyanks!


----------



## KW14

cinder said:


> It depends on how many bags are before you in line as they take everyone in an orderly fashion. At least in Paris, which is the only place I have experience from. They are working hard on cutting waiting times but there's no way to tell how long it will take. My last bag took 3 months just to get the quote and another 3 before it came back. The one I just sent in I got a quote for in two weeks time so at least that was quick.


Thanks!


----------



## poptarts

KW14 said:


> Does the length of time depend on the repairs needed or it just matters how many people have sent theirs in before you?



It's a combination of both. I recently took a bag in for cleaning and it came back just shy of 3 weeks; another time I sent my bag in for an actual repair (strap), and it took about 6 weeks.


----------



## maplemoose

LemonBrulee said:


> Recently and it took a little over two weeks to replace a broken Evelyne clasp. I went to drop it off at another store and my SA told me it'd be faster if I brought it into Madison myself. I need to bring in my SoBlack kelly and have the hardware fixed or replaced. I can update you here on an eta for that. I doubt that one'll be as quick


would you please let me know the price to repair or replace the Evelyne clasp ? Do not know why, but two were broken in two bags . Thanks a lot !


----------



## LemonBrulee

maplemoose said:


> would you please let me know the price to repair or replace the Evelyne clasp ? Do not know why, but two were broken in two bags . Thanks a lot !




Can't recall exactly, but around $300


----------



## maplemoose

LemonBrulee said:


> Can't recall exactly, but around $300


Thanks a lot ! That is steep. I am going with my own home repair then using plastic tape


----------



## India

Plastic tape on an Hermes bag?  Do you want to ruin it?  I'd put the broken bag aside and save up the money to fix it properly.  How was it broken on TWO bags?


----------



## maplemoose

I was not serious although I could. It was a fairly beaten up Evelyne. The clasp is loose. Since I do not need to take the strap off the bag, I essentially could have the lever fixed. I do not think the bag is worth too much more than $300 now...


----------



## LemonBrulee

maplemoose said:


> Thanks a lot ! That is steep. I am going with my own home repair then using plastic tape




You're welcome[emoji4]


----------



## shellwa

I was sending my necklace to repair, sales told me should be around 30 euros, 3 months after when I picked up they told me its free of charge.


----------



## pinkapril

Hi,dewr ptf members,I got a kelly in good condition recently,the only thing I want to repair is the handle,the handle has cracks and I think the cracks also deep to the leather.Does anyone know Hermes store will change the handle for me?If so how much will cost?
Thanks.I will upload more photos later.


----------



## pinkapril

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi J,
> I am in the same boat as you! Although recently I refurbished my kelly in FSH it cost me about 500 for the work and additional clochette, lock and keys plus insurance for shipping. The strap was easily available there. They had various neutral colours in diff hardwares which you could buy immediately. I remember rouge H was available for approx 600! Sorry I don't have any experience with Madison.


Hello,I got my first vintage kelly recently but need a strap,it seems easier to order in your place.Do they accept phone order or they need to see the bag?My kelly is in box leather natural color.
Thanks.


----------



## Leah

pinkapril said:


> Hello,I got my first vintage kelly recently but need a strap,it seems easier to order in your place.Do they accept phone order or they need to see the bag?My kelly is in box leather natural color.
> Thanks.



If you are in Australia, not sure what the cost would be there, but for reference my friend had her birkin handles replaced fairly recently in NY and it cost USD1500.


----------



## pinkapril

Dear tpf member,I got my first vintage kelly recently and I want to replace a new handle and order a match strap.Does anyone have exprience for doing this in Austrilia?
Thanks.


----------



## pinkapril

Leah said:


> If you are in Australia, not sure what the cost would be there, but for reference my friend had her birkin handles replaced fairly recently in NY and it cost USD1500.


It is really expensive for that.If it cost over 1000aud I will chose a twilly.


----------



## bags to die for

Take it into a store and they will be able to advise you of the steps.


----------



## pandabearxo

Hi Pinkapril, congrats on your first vintage kelly!
I have a vintage kelly as well and although I didn't need to replace the hand or straps on mine, I did bring to get conditioned. I brought it into the Brisbane boutique and told my SA what my concerns were. She took my bag and filled out the forms - She also explained that as it was not bought from an Hermes boutique, if it is found to be non-authentic, the bag may be taken away from me etc etc. (this was said in a very professional and friendly manner and not in an accusatory tone at all)
I believe all spa procedures get sent to Paris from Australia as they don't have any craftsman in Aus. I left mine with them at the beginning of Dec last year and received a call at the end of Jan with quotes for all possible procedures - E.g. I only asked for leather conditioning but they also quotes prices for replacing the clochette etc. 
I gave them the go-ahead with what I wanted done and I received a call about 2 weeks ago to say that my Kelly is finally home! Unfortunately I'm overseas for 6 months and so have been unable to pick my Kelly up but they were happy to keep it safe for me until I return 

Best wishes with your Kelly!!


----------



## mistikat

Hi; your other post on this was moved into the repair thread; I am merging this thread in there as well. Thanks.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

pinkapril said:


> Hello,I got my first vintage kelly recently but need a strap,it seems easier to order in your place.Do they accept phone order or they need to see the bag?My kelly is in box leather natural color.
> 
> Thanks.




Hi! the mothership can definitely help you! Although their pricing might be different now because of price increase. If you don't want to wait, this is the very best option. Especially since your Kelly is just a neutral color. otherwise you have to wait six months for a strap when they approve the order. 


Ps. If anybody is looking for info to shorten the strap, SM in Paris says it also takes the same time. [emoji16]

HTH!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

pandabearxo said:


> Hi Pinkapril, congrats on your first vintage kelly!
> I have a vintage kelly as well and although I didn't need to replace the hand or straps on mine, I did bring to get conditioned. I brought it into the Brisbane boutique and told my SA what my concerns were. She took my bag and filled out the forms - She also explained that as it was not bought from an Hermes boutique, if it is found to be non-authentic, the bag may be taken away from me etc etc. (this was said in a very professional and friendly manner and not in an accusatory tone at all)
> I believe all spa procedures get sent to Paris from Australia as they don't have any craftsman in Aus. I left mine with them at the beginning of Dec last year and received a call at the end of Jan with quotes for all possible procedures - E.g. I only asked for leather conditioning but they also quotes prices for replacing the clochette etc.
> I gave them the go-ahead with what I wanted done and I received a call about 2 weeks ago to say that my Kelly is finally home! Unfortunately I'm overseas for 6 months and so have been unable to pick my Kelly up but they were happy to keep it safe for me until I return
> 
> Best wishes with your Kelly!!




That is quite fast! Very good to hear that for conditioning it takes less than 6 months. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Birdonce

pinkapril said:


> Hi,dewr ptf members,I got a kelly in good condition recently,the only thing I want to repair is the handle,the handle has cracks and I think the cracks also deep to the leather.Does anyone know Hermes store will change the handle for me?If so how much will cost?
> Thanks.I will upload more photos later.



FWIW, my handle had cracks and they recommended just refurbishing. I think they quoted $1000 for handle replacement. I"m anxiously awaiting my BBK to come home!


----------



## pinkapril

Birdonce said:


> FWIW, my handle had cracks and they recommended just refurbishing. I think they quoted $1000 for handle replacement. I"m anxiously awaiting my BBK to come home!


Thanks for your information.Maybe I just want my first kelly to be looked perfect.Anyway I will upload some photos later to show everyone the handle problem.


----------



## pinkapril

pandabearxo said:


> Hi Pinkapril, congrats on your first vintage kelly!
> I have a vintage kelly as well and although I didn't need to replace the hand or straps on mine, I did bring to get conditioned. I brought it into the Brisbane boutique and told my SA what my concerns were. She took my bag and filled out the forms - She also explained that as it was not bought from an Hermes boutique, if it is found to be non-authentic, the bag may be taken away from me etc etc. (this was said in a very professional and friendly manner and not in an accusatory tone at all)
> I believe all spa procedures get sent to Paris from Australia as they don't have any craftsman in Aus. I left mine with them at the beginning of Dec last year and received a call at the end of Jan with quotes for all possible procedures - E.g. I only asked for leather conditioning but they also quotes prices for replacing the clochette etc.
> I gave them the go-ahead with what I wanted done and I received a call about 2 weeks ago to say that my Kelly is finally home! Unfortunately I'm overseas for 6 months and so have been unable to pick my Kelly up but they were happy to keep it safe for me until I return
> 
> Best wishes with your Kelly!!


They did a quick job for your kelly!Hope you will pick it soon.
I live in Tas so I want to know some information before I go to mainland.Thanks for your help.It sounds quite simply to solve condition problem.


----------



## pinkapril

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi! the mothership can definitely help you! Although their pricing might be different now because of price increase. If you don't want to wait, this is the very best option. Especially since your Kelly is just a neutral color. otherwise you have to wait six months for a strap when they approve the order.
> 
> 
> Ps. If anybody is looking for info to shorten the strap, SM in Paris says it also takes the same time. [emoji16]
> 
> HTH!


Sorry,what do you mean mothership?I still don't understand where can I buy the strap?Could you please tell me which store can I buy a strap and don't need to wait?


----------



## mistikat

Paris stores sometimes have straps. These are usually custom orders that were rejected or not picked up. Otherwise you need to order. If the order is accepted, it can take up to a few years and the cost can be up to $800 depending on leather.


----------



## HerLuv

mistikat said:


> Paris stores sometimes have straps. These are usually custom orders that were rejected or not picked up. Otherwise you need to order. If the order is accepted, it can take up to a few years and the cost can be up to $800 depending on leather.



Hello Mistikat.. does FSH have canvas straps as well? Or all leather? Tia


----------



## mistikat

HerLuv said:


> Hello Mistikat.. does FSH have canvas straps as well? Or all leather? Tia



They don't sell straps as a stock item. They may have some available. They may not. So while it's possible there could be canvas, if someone ordered and didn't pick it up, don't count on going and getting the exact strap you're seeking.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

pinkapril said:


> Sorry,what do you mean mothership?I still don't understand where can I buy the strap?Could you please tell me which store can I buy a strap and don't need to wait?


Faubourg Saint-Honoré is the shop to go to in Paris if you are not picky with straps they have all the neutral colors when I was there and some canvas strap too for immediate purchase. hope that helps!


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Mistikat and Hermesdiorduo


----------



## shadowgirl

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Faubourg Saint-Honoré is the shop to go to in Paris if you are not picky with straps they have all the neutral colors when I was there and some canvas strap too for immediate purchase. hope that helps!



hi so you happen to remember the price range on both the leather and canvas straps? Was this recently?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

shadowgirl said:


> hi so you happen to remember the price range on both the leather and canvas straps? Was this recently?




I think it was about 595 or something for the leather strap. Don't know about the canvas strap. Will check the receipt when I get back from my travels. Hope that helps!


----------



## shadowgirl

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I think it was about 595 or something for the leather strap. Don't know about the canvas strap. Will check the receipt when I get back from my travels. Hope that helps!



Thank you - this info was helpful. Please let me know about the canvas strap. And was this in the last month or so?


----------



## Lindy36

Very interesting thread, thankyou ladies.  I have my mother's Amazonia Garden Party in France at the moment waiting to be repaired, but don't really like my chances.


----------



## pinkapril

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Faubourg Saint-Honoré is the shop to go to in Paris if you are not picky with straps they have all the neutral colors when I was there and some canvas strap too for immediate purchase. hope that helps!


Thank you so much.
Do I need to take my bag to the shop?Because I live in Australia can I use my personal shopper to help me buy a strap?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

shadowgirl said:


> Thank you - this info was helpful. Please let me know about the canvas strap. And was this in the last month or so?




This was about last October. I'm not quite sure now if they did price increase even for the straps. The logical answer would be yes [emoji16]


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

pinkapril said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Do I need to take my bag to the shop?Because I live in Australia can I use my personal shopper to help me buy a strap?




No worries! Glad to be of help[emoji5]&#65039; I think if you decide to go for a personal shopper you should tell them specifically what hardware and leather colour you want. Hth!


----------



## shadowgirl

Hermesdiorduo said:


> This was about last October. I'm not quite sure now if they did price increase even for the straps. The logical answer would be yes [emoji16]



thank you again!


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Does anyone know if Hermes is still allowing people to exchange/replace the hardware on birkins/hacs? If so, how much does that cost? Im trying to go from brass to silver/palladium.


----------



## jyyanks

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes is still allowing people to exchange/replace the hardware on birkins/hacs? If so, how much does that cost? Im trying to go from brass to silver/palladium.



Unfortunately they do not allow one to change the color of the hardware.  Hardware replacement is getting harder as well.   According to Madison, they will only replace if it's defective, and in fact, may only replace the one defective piece as opposed to all the hardware.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

jyyanks said:


> Unfortunately they do not allow one to change the color of the hardware.  Hardware replacement is getting harder as well.   According to Madison, they will only replace if it's defective, and in fact, may only replace the one defective piece as opposed to all the hardware.


Oh wow. Thanks for the info. I know that my aunt had her hardware replaced for a different color about 20 years ago but i guess they have stopped that.


----------



## Taro

Hi everyone,
I am a new poster on the H forum but usually find myself in Chanel forums. Hope to contribute more meaningful posts on the near future since I am waiting on a couple of bags to arrive!

Here is my question that I'm hoping some of you knowledgeable ladies/gents can help me with -- recently made a purchase of a secondhand bag in box leather. This bag is on layaway for now but *I am wondering if anyone has any experience with H refurbishment of tarnished/orange-colored palladium hardware on the feet of your bags*? I am nervous reading some stories here of some people getting turned away for refurbishment of hardware but this one seems pretty noticeably bad. I'm attaching a closer pic, all the feet look similar to this one foot.


----------



## pmarie57

I just bought my first Kelly off eBay.  Looks like it may need the 'spa' treatment.  I'm in Chattanooga and closest Hermes is in Atlanta.  Calling them today to find out how to get this done.  Any suggestions out there?  Wish I knew a great leather repair shop that didn't just do shoes.


----------



## marbella8

Taro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a new poster on the H forum but usually find myself in Chanel forums. Hope to contribute more meaningful posts on the near future since I am waiting on a couple of bags to arrive!
> 
> Here is my question that I'm hoping some of you knowledgeable ladies/gents can help me with -- recently made a purchase of a secondhand bag in box leather. This bag is on layaway for now but *I am wondering if anyone has any experience with H refurbishment of tarnished/orange-colored palladium hardware on the feet of your bags*? I am nervous reading some stories here of some people getting turned away for refurbishment of hardware but this one seems pretty noticeably bad. I'm attaching a closer pic, all the feet look similar to this one foot.



I would love to know too. I have a Togo Kelly that the phw is having the more yellowish undertone show as well, especially on the feet and the turnlock, as I guess that's where most of the overuse has been. Also, what metal is that lighter yellow that is coated with palladium? Thanks!


----------



## Leah

Taro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a new poster on the H forum but usually find myself in Chanel forums. Hope to contribute more meaningful posts on the near future since I am waiting on a couple of bags to arrive!
> 
> Here is my question that I'm hoping some of you knowledgeable ladies/gents can help me with -- recently made a purchase of a secondhand bag in box leather. This bag is on layaway for now but *I am wondering if anyone has any experience with H refurbishment of tarnished/orange-colored palladium hardware on the feet of your bags*? I am nervous reading some stories here of some people getting turned away for refurbishment of hardware but this one seems pretty noticeably bad. I'm attaching a closer pic, all the feet look similar to this one foot.



Hi, before sending this for a spa treatment, suggest you try a good jewelers or silver polishing cloth (try Goddards or Connoisseur jewelers cloth) and try to buff off the tarnish. Sometimes you can completely buff away the tarnish.


----------



## pmarie57

Taro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a new poster on the H forum but usually find myself in Chanel forums. Hope to contribute more meaningful posts on the near future since I am waiting on a couple of bags to arrive!
> 
> Here is my question that I'm hoping some of you knowledgeable ladies/gents can help me with -- recently made a purchase of a secondhand bag in box leather. This bag is on layaway for now but *I am wondering if anyone has any experience with H refurbishment of tarnished/orange-colored palladium hardware on the feet of your bags*? I am nervous reading some stories here of some people getting turned away for refurbishment of hardware but this one seems pretty noticeably bad. I'm attaching a closer pic, all the feet look similar to this one foot.


i will be receiving my first H Kelly Monday and from the pictures looks like I will have the same issue.  Hope we both can find the answers we need to make it pristine.


----------



## mistikat

pmarie57 said:


> i will be receiving my first H Kelly Monday and from the pictures looks like I will have the same issue.  Hope we both can find the answers we need to make it pristine.


 
As others have said, just use a jeweler's rouge or polishing cloth. It really isn't the kind of thing that should necessitate the time and expense of sending the bag to Hermes. They will just do the same thing.


----------



## pmarie57

mistikat said:


> As others have said, just use a jeweler's rouge or polishing cloth. It really isn't the kind of thing that should necessitate the time and expense of sending the bag to Hermes. They will just do the same thing.


Thank you very much, will do.


----------



## pmarie57

mistikat said:


> As others have said, just use a jeweler's rouge or polishing cloth. It really isn't the kind of thing that should necessitate the time and expense of sending the bag to Hermes. They will just do the same thing.


You mention sending it to Hermes.  Where have you sent it?  NY or France?  I'm close to Atlanta and I believe their store has now closed.  I was going to call them for advice but can't now.


----------



## mistikat

pmarie57 said:


> You mention sending it to Hermes.  Where have you sent it?  NY or France?  I'm close to Atlanta and I believe their store has now closed.  I was going to call them for advice but can't now.


 
You would send it to a store with a craftsman; in the US, I believe that is now NY, and San Francisco. Not sure if LA still has someone on site. 

But ... it doesn't need to be sent in for the tarnish issue you've described. Why incur the cost of shipping to and from the store and pay $100 or $150 for someone to wipe the feet with a cloth when you can do that yourself for a few dollars, without also having to wait a couple of weeks at least to have the bag returned?


----------



## pmarie57

mistikat said:


> You would send it to a store with a craftsman; in the US, I believe that is now NY, and San Francisco. Not sure if LA still has someone on site.
> 
> But ... it doesn't need to be sent in for the tarnish issue you've described. Why incur the cost of shipping to and from the store and pay $100 or $150 for someone to wipe the feet with a cloth when you can do that yourself for a few dollars, without also having to wait a couple of weeks at least to have the bag returned?


Thanks mistikat.  I will use the cloth if necessary.  Do you know about the spa treatments that Hermes does, like you said in NY and SF?  What exactly do they do?  Repair/Refurbish needed areas?  Restitch if necessary?  etc.  Thanks again.


----------



## audreylita

mistikat said:


> You would send it to a store with a craftsman; in the US, I believe that is now NY, and San Francisco. Not sure if LA still has someone on site.
> 
> But ... it doesn't need to be sent in for the tarnish issue you've described. Why incur the cost of shipping to and from the store and pay $100 or $150 for someone to wipe the feet with a cloth when you can do that yourself for a few dollars, without also having to wait a couple of weeks at least to have the bag returned?



I believe Beverly Hills also has a craftsman.


----------



## jyyanks

pmarie57 said:


> Thanks mistikat.  I will use the cloth if necessary.  Do you know about the spa treatments that Hermes does, like you said in NY and SF?  What exactly do they do?  Repair/Refurbish needed areas?  Restitch if necessary?  etc.  Thanks again.




If you read or even skim through this thread, it has all the answers. The original OP started the thread with the exact same questions. In short, the spa can do many things to the exterior of the bag including polishing, cleaning, conditioning, making scratches less noticeable (depending on the leather), restitching, repairing broken parts, touching up corners etc. This thread has a ton of info on what they do. The most recent posts will have the most up to date prices.


----------



## pmarie57

jyyanks said:


> If you read or even skim through this thread, it has all the answers. The original OP started the thread with the exact same questions. In short, the spa can do many things to the exterior of the bag including polishing, cleaning, conditioning, making scratches less noticeable (depending on the leather), restitching, repairing broken parts, touching up corners etc. This thread has a ton of info on what they do. The most recent posts will have the most up to date prices.


Thanks.  I'm new to Purse Forum so haven't skimmed the thread yet but will do although you answered my question very well.  Thank you again, jyyanks.


----------



## jyyanks

pmarie57 said:


> Thanks.  I'm new to Purse Forum so haven't skimmed the thread yet but will do although you answered my question very well.  Thank you again, jyyanks.



No problem.  I didn't mean to come across as snarky, I was just letting you know there's so much info in this thread re: the spa (and on this forum). It' where I learned all about H   Welcome to tpf!!


----------



## pmarie57

jyyanks said:


> No problem.  I didn't mean to come across as snarky, I was just letting you know there's so much info in this thread re: the spa (and on this forum). It' where I learned all about H   Welcome to tpf!!


Thank you and no snarkiness came across


----------



## Fabfashion

Does any one know if the workshop in Paris is closed the month of August? I'm planning to send my bag in for a spa and our store sends it to Paris but I wonder if I should wait until after August if it'll just be sitting there.


----------



## India

I think everything is closed in Aug and I'm sure the Hermes Paris workshop will be closed as is their factory.


----------



## Fabfashion

India said:


> I think everything is closed in Aug and I'm sure the Hermes Paris workshop will be closed as is their factory.


Thanks, India! DH thinks I should hold off until late August and just enjoy the bag this summer. I was going to send it in at the end of last year but SM said they were going to be closed at Christmas and I'd just forgotten about it and now I missed another window.


----------



## QuelleFromage

audreylita said:


> I believe Beverly Hills also has a craftsman.


They have a craftswoman on site.


----------



## mrswendychan

I would like to share my experience in the Hong Kong Hermes shop, I have won my first kelly from Heritage auctions a month ago and sadly found out that one of the corners of the flap has a 0.2 x 0.2 cm scruff... The top leather is actually being peeled off... So I brought it to Hermes and hoping to get it fix. The first shop refused to take my bag as they said it looks too new and there is no way the craftsman would accept it for fixing, then I tried the second shop and the sales accepted it immediately!  I let them photocopy of my Heritage auction certificate as I have nothing to hide about how I got my bag... Then they called me on the third day said the fee for repairing that scruff will be usd130, I said go ahead, and I got my bag back on the tenth day... Yes, just ten days for the whole process to finish... However, the craftsman said the result of fixing is not 'up to the standard' so I didn't need to pay at all.... About the result, well it is not mircale of coz, but it looks alot better than before, I am so please about this adventure.

But no dustbag received of coz and they even refused to give me the plastic bag... So I just took my kelly home with paper wrapping (I insist... No need begging for it but I did need to give a firm request) and the orange paper bag only.


----------



## Fabfashion

mrswendychan said:


> I would like to share my experience in the Hong Kong Hermes shop, I have won my first kelly from Heritage auctions a month ago and sadly found out that one of the corners of the flap has a 0.2 x 0.2 cm scruff... The top leather is actually being peeled off... So I brought it to Hermes and hoping to get it fix. The first shop refused to take my bag as they said it looks too new and there is no way the craftsman would accept it for fixing, then I tried the second shop and the sales accepted it immediately!  I let them photocopy of my Heritage auction certificate as I have nothing to hide about how I got my bag... Then they called me on the third day said the fee for repairing that scruff will be usd130, I said go ahead, and I got my bag back on the tenth day... Yes, just ten days for the whole process to finish... However, the craftsman said the result of fixing is not 'up to the standard' so I didn't need to pay at all.... About the result, well it is not mircale of coz, but it looks alot better than before, I am so please about this adventure.
> 
> But no dustbag received of coz and they even refused to give me the plastic bag... So I just took my kelly home with paper wrapping (I insist... No need begging for it but I did need to give a firm request) and the orange paper bag only.




At least the whole repair process didn't take too long and better yet they didn't charge you. That happened to me last week at Tiffany. I was pleasantly surprised. I estimated that it'll probably take 4-6 months for when I send my bag in as it has to go to Paris. We don't have a local craftsperson here.


----------



## Pias

I took my Hermes bags for a spa at BH for a few times over years and paid from nothing to$50 and lately to $210 in April.  I notice that the spa fee has been increasing quite a lot lately.  The last bag I dropped at SCP since I didn't want to drive all the way to BH anymore; the cleaning and conditioning is over $320 I was told.  In less than 2 months, its spa fee increased for another $100 or SCP puts all transportation cost into consideration.  I don't know for sure.  And yes, BH has a crafts woman, but SCP doesn't have any.  And the whole spa thing takes a few months to finish.  I was told this time will be 10 weeks.


----------



## HeiressA

If you need an accessory lets say a lindy 30 raincoat it is usually abr SGD 30-40 currently . U might have to wait for it to be ordered from paris .

Chances are higher if you go to the 'main ' hermes store in your area , they may have it instock !


----------



## newbiebag

EmmaBear said:


> Hotshot, I would totally agree with your thinking.  But unfortunately my SA Joe at the Royal Hawaiian store is no longer there.  And Hubert (the guy who called me from Hermes) told me that it was their standard pricing for wallet restitching.  I am not sure if I can negotiate the price as he was pretty firm about it.  Also, they told me that since they don't have an in house artist like in Beverly Hills there is no way of communicating with them as everything is done internally.   He said total cost is $315 ($125 for refinishing + $190 for restitching).  Will see if it was worth the money.  As I would of purchased a new wallet for that amount....



I hope the result of the spa treatment lived up to your expectation. I would love to see photos of the finished work if you happen to have it. I am thinking of purchasing a preloved lizard bearn wallet but I am afraid that once the lizardskin gets discolored from age, it can't be bought back. It would be great to see the result of a spa treatment on exotic skins.


----------



## Purrsey

Hello. I'm quite new to leather knowledge on Hermes. I hope someone may help. Pardon if these had been mentioned before somewhere. 

I'm considering a vintage H bag in Courchevel 1992. It comes with some scuffing and pen marks and the GHW have some scratches. Can Hermes or bag spa be able to treat or minimize the worn look on this leather? Can HW be even polished ? Thanks.


----------



## mistikat

Purrsey said:


> Hello. I'm quite new to leather knowledge on Hermes. I hope someone may help. Pardon if these had been mentioned before somewhere.
> 
> I'm considering a vintage H bag in Courchevel 1992. It comes with some scuffing and pen marks and the GHW have some scratches. Can Hermes or bag spa be able to treat or minimize the worn look on this leather? Can HW be even polished ? Thanks.


 
Hardware can be polished but if scratches are deep, there is only so much that can be done. Courchevel and its successor Epsom are embossed leathers and are difficult to refurbish once the top layer has worn away. Old pen marks are unlikely to be fixable; in any event, Hermes does not clean/spa bag interiors.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Purrsey

mistikat said:


> Hardware can be polished but if scratches are deep, there is only so much that can be done. Courchevel and its successor Epsom are embossed leathers and are difficult to refurbish once the top layer has worn away. Old pen marks are unlikely to be fixable; in any event, Hermes does not clean/spa bag interiors.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks for the precious insights.


----------



## madbag3342

Hey all!

I recently purchased a pre-loved Hermes Herbag 31 which I knew had condition problems. I  saw the same bag, new, selling on ebay for $4,500, and thought I'd take a chance on correcting some of the obvious flaws on this 2014 bag. I figured whoever owned it didn't care to clean it and just wanted to get some money back. When I got it (from Fashionphile) it was actually in better shape than I thought. The strap underneath was the worst, but there were also some faint pen marks on the canvas. I don't have a picture of before and after on the canvas, but I used a product called amodex which was AMAZING. If the original owner of this bag had known about this product, she never would have sold it. When I received it, it was pretty obvious that someone had tried to clean it (unsuccessfully). I did some research and found this product which did great job. I feel as though I have a brand new bag now! I wish I had the before pics of the ink, but please believe me, it's incredible how well this product works. 

Also, there was a water spot on the rough side of the strap and I used fine steel wool to buff it and it came right off. I would never use steel wool on the finished side. but on the back side it work so well. I've attached pics of the strap and the after pics of the canvas after I cleaned the ink. I know it's not meaningful without the before pics, but believe me, it's quite dramatic!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Thanks for sharing this. Great job on cleaning the herbag and making her beautiful again. I must get some amodex to keep on hand. Congrats!


----------



## enza991

Hi,i have a 2005(BOUGHT ON EBAY) dogon wallet in good condition,but it has some points unstitched.How much for repair it at hermes spa?


----------



## Hermesforlife

Hi all

I just dropped off a bag to my local H for repair and it has to go to Paris. Approx 8 months it will take apparently... Anyhow I was asked to fill in s form and on it they ask where you bought it and then they look it up.

What do you say if you bought from a reseller?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermesforlife said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just dropped off a bag to my local H for repair and it has to go to Paris. Approx 8 months it will take apparently... Anyhow I was asked to fill in s form and on it they ask where you bought it and then they look it up.
> 
> What do you say if you bought from a reseller?


That's weird...I have NEVER been asked that. To be safe, say it belonged to a relative - this is my SA's advice BTW.


----------



## jyyanks

Hermesforlife said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just dropped off a bag to my local H for repair and it has to go to Paris. Approx 8 months it will take apparently... Anyhow I was asked to fill in s form and on it they ask where you bought it and then they look it up.
> 
> What do you say if you bought from a reseller?



Wow - what boutique was this?  I've never been asked that.  I agree that you should tell them you got it from a relative.


----------



## mthona

Hi everyone

Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age. 

Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair. 

I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bagidiotic

mthona said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.



Indeed  looking great
Btw how long was the waiting  time 
Mine like taking  forever  its coming  9months


----------



## mthona

bagidiotic said:


> Indeed  looking great
> Btw how long was the waiting  time
> Mine like taking  forever  its coming  9months



Mine took 6 months. I had another refurbish a few years ago and that took 1 year.


----------



## Miskin

Dear all,

I have a bit of a silly question. I sent a few scarves to Paris for re-hemming through my home boutique and I was wondering who actually does the re-hemming? In case of bags the H craftsman does the repairs but what about scarves? Do they have some kind of outsourcing or do the roule-ladies do the repairs? Hope someone can clarify that for me, thank you in advance!


----------



## bagidiotic

Miskin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a bit of a silly question. I sent a few scarves to Paris for re-hemming through my home boutique and I was wondering who actually does the re-hemming? In case of bags the H craftsman does the repairs but what about scarves? Do they have some kind of outsourcing or do the roule-ladies do the repairs? Hope someone can clarify that for me, thank you in advance!



I supposed  h has silk cashmere  artisans too
I saw them during  festive exhibition


----------



## Miskin

bagidiotic said:


> I supposed  h has silk cashmere  artisans too
> I saw them during  festive exhibition



Thank you!


----------



## miniv

Hello Girls,

I just took out my Black GHW lindy, and noticed that oxidation must have gotten to my bag. Some of the gold on the zipper end and bottom studs have worn off. Does anyone know if a Spa will bring it back?


----------



## g.spongyme

Hi .. Any advice for scuffing on the handle of a b30 epsom ?


----------



## Purrsey

mthona said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




This looks great and of course perfect.


----------



## Purrsey

Has anyone fixed scuff like this on courchevel? Like to know how much can be reversed, if possible at all. Thanks.


----------



## marbella8

Purrsey said:


> Has anyone fixed scuff like this on courchevel? Like to know how much can be reversed, if possible at all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093615



That is so minor for courcheval, I believe it'll be quite easy.


----------



## miniv

Will I be able to reverse oxidation by bringing her in for a Spa? Or repair it?


----------



## aynrand

Purrsey said:


> Has anyone fixed scuff like this on courchevel? Like to know how much can be reversed, if possible at all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093615


 


Are you near a store where there is a craftsperson onsite?  It should be relatively easy to fix.  I brought a very similar issue to my local store and it was repaired within one hour.  They happened to have the right color paint to fix it perfectly.  Good luck-- its a beauty!


----------



## Purrsey

marbella8 said:


> That is so minor for courcheval, I believe it'll be quite easy.







aynrand said:


> Are you near a store where there is a craftsperson onsite?  It should be relatively easy to fix.  I brought a very similar issue to my local store and it was repaired within one hour.  They happened to have the right color paint to fix it perfectly.  Good luck-- its a beauty!




Thanks for the nice advice. This bag is sold. Haha I out of luck 3rd time in a roll. 

But I'll know what to do next time when I chanced upon a scuffed courchevel


----------



## periogirl28

Just got my vintage RH Box Constance back. Although the strap is dry and has micro cracks I didn't want that replaced. The plastic under the clasp was broken and the protective film was never removed from the top 2 runners and had 'melted'. The craftslady in London did a fabulous job replacing the plastic piece, she managed to remove the coating and polished the hardware. She also cleaned the leather. It took a month instead of the estimated 3 months and the cost was £200.


----------



## miniv

Anyone able to shed some light whether the Gold can be fixed by the miraculous craftsman at Hermes.


----------



## Nikonina

mistikat said:


> Hardware can be polished but if scratches are deep, there is only so much that can be done. Courchevel and its successor Epsom are embossed leathers and are difficult to refurbish once the top layer has worn away. Old pen marks are unlikely to be fixable; in any event, Hermes does not clean/spa bag interiors.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks Mistikat, very helpful info



madbag3342 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a pre-loved Hermes Herbag 31 which I knew had condition problems. I  saw the same bag, new, selling on ebay for $4,500, and thought I'd take a chance on correcting some of the obvious flaws on this 2014 bag. I figured whoever owned it didn't care to clean it and just wanted to get some money back. When I got it (from Fashionphile) it was actually in better shape than I thought. The strap underneath was the worst, but there were also some faint pen marks on the canvas. I don't have a picture of before and after on the canvas, but I used a product called amodex which was AMAZING. If the original owner of this bag had known about this product, she never would have sold it. When I received it, it was pretty obvious that someone had tried to clean it (unsuccessfully). I did some research and found this product which did great job. I feel as though I have a brand new bag now! I wish I had the before pics of the ink, but please believe me, it's incredible how well this product works.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there was a water spot on the rough side of the strap and I used fine steel wool to buff it and it came right off. I would never use steel wool on the finished side. but on the back side it work so well. I've attached pics of the strap and the after pics of the canvas after I cleaned the ink. I know it's not meaningful without the before pics, but believe me, it's quite dramatic!




Wow very smart



mthona said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




This is very encouraging, I always wanted a vintage box Kelly but hesitate to pull the plug when I saw torn handle.


----------



## miniv

Hello,

Im not sure why my posts are being ignored.. posts before mine and after mine are being answered.  Is there a posting rule or something that I should know?


----------



## marbella8

miniv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im not sure why my posts are being ignored.. posts before mine and after mine are being answered.  Is there a posting rule or something that I should know?



I know I looked at your post, but can't tell what the tarnishing is from the photos. Is it phw? If so, is the palladium wearing off. That happened on my Kelly, and I haven't taken it in to see what could be done.
If it is just tarnishing and not wearing away of the plating, then I suppose they could polish it?


----------



## miniv

marbella8 said:


> I know I looked at your post, but can't tell what the tarnishing is from the photos. Is it phw? If so, is the palladium wearing off. That happened on my Kelly, and I haven't taken it in to see what could be done.
> If it is just tarnishing and not wearing away of the plating, then I suppose they could polish it?



Hi Marbella,

It is GHW.  The plating is wearing off...


----------



## marbella8

miniv said:


> Hi Marbella,
> 
> It is GHW.  The plating is wearing off...



 I believe I have read on this thread that H stopped replacing hardware unless it is broken, but don't quote me on it. Anyone else know if this is correct ????

Your best bet is to call a store with a crafts person ( if you are in the USA-New York, San Feancisco, or Beverly Hills), and they can answer your question as well


----------



## QuelleFromage

miniv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im not sure why my posts are being ignored.. posts before mine and after mine are being answered.  Is there a posting rule or something that I should know?


You did ask the same question three times in two days on a thread that doesn't see that much action. As my dad would say, Patience, Grasshopper.
Depending upon the age of your bag, H may or may not replace HW. I had HW replaced during regular spa because it was "defective" - and I had never noticed an issue!
Generally on a newer bag they are pretty good about repairs to things that should not happen, like plating wearing off or stitching coming undone, but it all depends on store, SM, craftsperson.


----------



## miniv

QuelleFromage said:


> You did ask the same question three times in two days on a thread that doesn't see that much action. As my dad would say, Patience, Grasshopper.
> Depending upon the age of your bag, H may or may not replace HW. I had HW replaced during regular spa because it was "defective" - and I had never noticed an issue!
> Generally on a newer bag they are pretty good about repairs to things that should not happen, like plating wearing off or stitching coming undone, but it all depends on store, SM, craftsperson.



The bag is 4 years old.  I will be bringing in to the paris shop and hopefully they could do something about it.  

Wouldnt it be odd to have some plating that is silver due to wearing off and some that is gold. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## mistikat

miniv said:


> The bag is 4 years old.  I will be bringing in to the paris shop and hopefully they could do something about it.
> 
> Wouldnt it be odd to have some plating that is silver due to wearing off and some that is gold. &#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;



Your pictures look more like corrosion or mould due to humidity or moisture to me. Do you live in a very humid climate? 

If the plating is still intact, a jeweller's rouge cloth should gently be able to polish the hardware. If the plating is gone, the hardware would likely have to be replaced.


----------



## miniv

mistikat said:


> Your pictures look more like corrosion or mould due to humidity or moisture to me. Do you live in a very humid climate?
> 
> If the plating is still intact, a jeweller's rouge cloth should gently be able to polish the hardware. If the plating is gone, the hardware would likely have to be replaced.



Yes yes mistikat,  I live in humidity.  I will try the rouge cloth!  Thank u!  If the plating is gone,  I hope H will replace it.


----------



## mistikat

miniv said:


> Yes yes mistikat,  I live in humidity.  I will try the rouge cloth!  Thank u!  If the plating is gone,  I hope H will replace it.



If you need hardware replaced, just a heads up that it can be expensive to do. Good luck. Hope a home remedy will work.


----------



## miniv

mistikat said:


> If you need hardware replaced, just a heads up that it can be expensive to do. Good luck. Hope a home remedy will work.



Mistikat, do you know how expensive it is for non-main parts like zipper.


----------



## mistikat

miniv said:


> Mistikat, do you know how expensive it is for non-main parts like zipper.



I can't tell you how much for a zipper; have never had one replaced. But anything that requires removal of an existing component (like a zipper) and restitching is not cheap.


----------



## Blanchefurfur

I am intending to buy my first birkin 30 iris Togo from a reseller in Singapore. The bag has a third party babebi authentication but also has very faint scuff at bottom corners. I am thinking to send the whole bag to fix the scuff and hopefully the Sg Hermes spa will also be able to verify whether or not the bag is authentic. Does it work this way? Please advise ladies!!


----------



## juliet827

miniv said:


> Hi Marbella,
> 
> It is GHW.  The plating is wearing off...





marbella8 said:


> I believe I have read on this thread that H stopped replacing hardware unless it is broken, but don't quote me on it. Anyone else know if this is correct ????
> 
> Your best bet is to call a store with a crafts person ( if you are in the USA-New York, San Feancisco, or Beverly Hills), and they can answer your question as well



I just took my B30 in yesterday to have the strap plates replaced- stupidly I left the plastic on the hardware for too long (maybe four months) and when I removed it the PHW was cloudy and dull. They'll replace the hardware for between $200-300, so I'm having it done. Nothing is broken, just discolored. I don't think there should be an issue with replacing yours (but you'll have to pay for it.)  Just my experience though.


----------



## Mininana

g.spongyme said:


> Hi .. Any advice for scuffing on the handle of a b30 epsom ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093604




this same thing happened to my button on the evelyne!! Same color too. So annoying as I barely used the bag.


----------



## marbella8

juliet827 said:


> I just took my B30 in yesterday to have the strap plates replaced- stupidly I left the plastic on the hardware for too long (maybe four months) and when I removed it the PHW was cloudy and dull. They'll replace the hardware for between $200-300, so I'm having it done. Nothing is broken, just discolored. I don't think there should be an issue with replacing yours (but you'll have to pay for it.)  Just my experience though.



Oh no, sorry that happened, but that shouldn't happen with the plastic things on them. I feel like they should do it for free? Did you ask if they can try to polish it first, and see if you get results that's way.

Thank you so much for telling me the price to replace them. I have a Kelly 32 with PHW that came to me used, and I spruced it up, but there's nothing I can do with the wearing of the phw plating. I plan on using it for a while, and then a major refurbishment, lol. Please post a photo of before and afterwards when you have it back


----------



## juliet827

marbella8 said:


> Oh no, sorry that happened, but that shouldn't happen with the plastic things on them. I feel like they should do it for free? Did you ask if they can try to polish it first, and see if you get results that's way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for telling me the price to replace them. I have a Kelly 32 with PHW that came to me used, and I spruced it up, but there's nothing I can do with the wearing of the phw plating. I plan on using it for a while, and then a major refurbishment, lol. Please post a photo of before and afterwards when you have it back




Hi- I'm not sure why this happened either...the SA said it could have something to do with humidity, but I'd left plastic on HW before and this never happened. I tried polishing it myself to no avail, so new HW it is. But I did learn a lesson and now I take the plastic off first thing with a new bag.  I didn't take a before picture (although I've posted pictures of this B before in the Floopy Birkin thread), and it's now with Hermes, but I will post after pics too. I'm also getting a new turn lock too because the old one was a bit loose, and having the resin rewaxed. The total quote was around $600, which is a lot but in the scheme of things....worth it.


----------



## marbella8

juliet827 said:


> Hi- I'm not sure why this happened either...the SA said it could have something to do with humidity, but I'd left plastic on HW before and this never happened. I tried polishing it myself to no avail, so new HW it is. But I did learn a lesson and now I take the plastic off first thing with a new bag.  I didn't take a before picture (although I've posted pictures of this B before in the Floopy Birkin thread), and it's now with Hermes, but I will post after pics too. I'm also getting a new turn lock too because the old one was a bit loose, and having the resin rewaxed. The total quote was around $600, which is a lot but in the scheme of things....worth it.



That's not bad at all for new hardware and resin and turnlock. I am laughing that I just wrote that, that's way more than what a lot of bags cost the world of H is definitely skewed, lol!


----------



## ouija board

marbella8 said:


> That's not bad at all for new hardware and resin and turnlock. I am laughing that I just wrote that, that's way more than what a lot of bags cost the world of H is definitely skewed, lol!




Not bad at all, considering the last bag that I sent for conditioning and resin cost around $350 (if I remember correctly..I tend to block out H prices after I pay the bill!). Completely skewed, yes! But relative to other things at Hermes, it's a downright bargain, lol!


----------



## juliet827

marbella8 said:


> That's not bad at all for new hardware and resin and turnlock. I am laughing that I just wrote that, that's way more than what a lot of bags cost the world of H is definitely skewed, lol!





ouija board said:


> Not bad at all, considering the last bag that I sent for conditioning and resin cost around $350 (if I remember correctly..I tend to block out H prices after I pay the bill!). Completely skewed, yes! But relative to other things at Hermes, it's a downright bargain, lol!



I know! I was surprised! That's what the SA's told me in the store, but if it gets to the craftsperson and the quote is more and they call me with a higher quote, I'll report back. And if it comes bag looking really spiffy and new, well, this is what makes Hermes products so superior and (sort of) worth the extreme prices- that they can and will repair them.

I have a quick horror story.  About ten years ago, I got home to find that my new puppy had gotten my BBK down from a dresser and chewed HOLES, literally, in two of the corners. I'm glad I didn't have a hidden camera, because this can't have been easy- it was a sellier Kelly and one of the holes was big enough to almost stick my pinky through. I was traumatized. That BBK was the first Hermes bag I had ever bought, and, although I had maybe one other Kelly and a Birkin at that point, this bag was very special to me.  I couldn't even look at it, I was so upset. I had my husband take it into the store (they knew us both) because I couldn't handle it (lol). I was sure it was ruined forever, and was just distraught.

Well, they sent it to Paris and it was gone almost nine months. They quoted me a price of about $1500, which was fine- I would have paid almost anything, that bag was so meaningful to me. I was frankly shocked that they would even try to work with the damage. But, unbelievably, it came back and you almost could not even SEE where the holes had been. It was so amazing. They somehow restitched and used filler maybe, and of course you could see it if you looked closely, but essentially they worked a miracle. It was unbelievable. Now I have many more bags, but this one is still my favorite, and even more meaningful to me because it's been through so much. It's just as beautiful. So...the wonders of Hermes.

ps: I forgave the dog.


----------



## ouija board

I would've had a heart attack!! A hole big enough for your pinky  Thank goodness Paris was able to repair your Kelly almost back to brand new. And hopefully your puppy is ten years wiser! My SA tells me of a similar story where a customer's dog chewed through the corner of her VN Birkin, and it was repaired to nearly perfect condition. Thank goodness for miracle workers, I mean, craftsmen!


----------



## juliet827

ouija board said:


> I would've had a heart attack!! A hole big enough for your pinky  Thank goodness Paris was able to repair your Kelly almost back to brand new. And hopefully your puppy is ten years wiser! My SA tells me of a similar story where a customer's dog chewed through the corner of her VN Birkin, and it was repaired to nearly perfect condition. Thank goodness for miracle workers, I mean, craftsmen!



I know! I couldn't even look at the bag, honestly, I was so traumatized. And yes, these craftsman are truly artists- it's just amazing. And as for my dog, he'd never once chewed anything before and never has since. I swear, I think he knew what he was doing and was really mad because I'd left him for three hours to go to a tennis tournament, seriously.


----------



## marbella8

juliet827 said:


> I know! I couldn't even look at the bag, honestly, I was so traumatized. And yes, these craftsman are truly artists- it's just amazing. And as for my dog, he'd never once chewed anything before and never has since. I swear, I think he knew what he was doing and was really mad because I'd left him for three hours to go to a tennis tournament, seriously.



Smart dog, knew what to do with what item, lol.
So glad to hear they fixed it so well. Excited to see how this other one turns out, too.


----------



## marbella8

ouija board said:


> Not bad at all, considering the last bag that I sent for conditioning and resin cost around $350 (if I remember correctly..I tend to block out H prices after I pay the bill!). Completely skewed, yes! But relative to other things at Hermes, it's a downright bargain, lol!



I love that idea- quickly blocking H prices, quickly, quickly, quickly


----------



## Candycandycaca

I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;

[About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]

I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks. 

Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:

1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black. 
2) No payment until i see the restored bag. 
3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware. 

And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call. 

I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure. 

I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## juliet827

Candycandycaca said:


> I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]
> 
> I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109501
> View attachment 3109502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109505
> View attachment 3109507
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks.
> 
> Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:
> 
> 1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black.
> 2) No payment until i see the restored bag.
> 3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware.
> 
> And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call.
> 
> I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109496
> View attachment 3109497
> View attachment 3109498
> View attachment 3109500
> 
> 
> Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3109514



WOW. This is an amazing transformation!!!!!  And such a short turnaround- great news.


----------



## leooh

Wonderful story candycandycaca, thanks for sharing and enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## marbella8

That is awesome, and you wear it perfectly ! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Candycandycaca

Thank you ladies. I was pretty shocked for less than a week!


----------



## bagidiotic

Candycandycaca said:


> I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]
> 
> I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109501
> View attachment 3109502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109505
> View attachment 3109507
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks.
> 
> Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:
> 
> 1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black.
> 2) No payment until i see the restored bag.
> 3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware.
> 
> And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call.
> 
> I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109496
> View attachment 3109497
> View attachment 3109498
> View attachment 3109500
> 
> 
> Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3109514



Amazing works like rejuvenated from spa lol


----------



## Sienna220

Candycandycaca said:


> I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]
> 
> I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109501
> View attachment 3109502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109505
> View attachment 3109507
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks.
> 
> Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:
> 
> 1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black.
> 2) No payment until i see the restored bag.
> 3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware.
> 
> And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call.
> 
> I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109496
> View attachment 3109497
> View attachment 3109498
> View attachment 3109500
> 
> 
> Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3109514


Wow, I am amazed! Looks great, and the time is incredible. Lucky lady, enjoy your bag!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Candycandycaca said:


> I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]
> 
> I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109501
> View attachment 3109502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109505
> View attachment 3109507
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks.
> 
> Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:
> 
> 1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black.
> 2) No payment until i see the restored bag.
> 3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware.
> 
> And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call.
> 
> I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109496
> View attachment 3109497
> View attachment 3109498
> View attachment 3109500
> 
> 
> Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3109514


What a beautiful story, and how well made is H that even the bag before is in good shape at sixty!!! Someone took great care of her and now she is yours 
ETA: I don't own ANYTHING in clothes/bags that I think will survive sixty years except H, and I am not so sure about the more recent H. Fortunately my family is long-lived, so I'll be around to report back to the tPF 2075! OMG, that just scared me!


----------



## Nikonina

Very impressive, I am still waiting for mine ... Tick tack tick tack


----------



## leooh

QuelleFromage said:


> What a beautiful story, and how well made is H that even the bag before is in good shape at sixty!!! Someone took great care of her and now she is yours
> ETA: I don't own ANYTHING in clothes/bags that I think will survive sixty years except H, and I am not so sure about the more recent H. Fortunately my family is long-lived, so I'll be around to report back to the tPF 2075! OMG, that just scared me!




Haha wonder how many of us will be here at 2075? That thought just scared me too... Unless I have amassed a great collection of H by then[emoji16] that's something to look forward to!


----------



## Candycandycaca

leooh said:


> Haha wonder how many of us will be here at 2075? That thought just scared me too... Unless I have amassed a great collection of H by then[emoji16] that's something to look forward to!







QuelleFromage said:


> What a beautiful story, and how well made is H that even the bag before is in good shape at sixty!!! Someone took great care of her and now she is yours
> ETA: I don't own ANYTHING in clothes/bags that I think will survive sixty years except H, and I am not so sure about the more recent H. Fortunately my family is long-lived, so I'll be around to report back to the tPF 2075! OMG, that just scared me!




LOL. I still remember thinking my mom as an old lady when she turned 30. And now I am 40! Where did all the time go.... Unfortunately I have no daughter to pass all my Hermes bags too, only 1 son. I hope my future granddaughter will enjoy my collection...


----------



## Candycandycaca

Nikonina said:


> Very impressive, I am still waiting for mine ... Tick tack tick tack




How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Candycandycaca

bagidiotic said:


> Amazing works like rejuvenated from spa lol




My he first time I heard of leather spa was on Hermes forum, it always cracks me up. Yes, she got a facelift and some Botox for sure.


----------



## catsinthebag

Candycandycaca said:


> I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]
> 
> I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109501
> View attachment 3109502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109505
> View attachment 3109507
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks.
> 
> Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:
> 
> 1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black.
> 2) No payment until i see the restored bag.
> 3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware.
> 
> And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call.
> 
> I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109496
> View attachment 3109497
> View attachment 3109498
> View attachment 3109500
> 
> 
> Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3109514





QuelleFromage said:


> What a beautiful story, and how well made is H that even the bag before is in good shape at sixty!!! Someone took great care of her and now she is yours
> ETA: I don't own ANYTHING in clothes/bags that I think will survive sixty years except H, and I am not so sure about the more recent H. Fortunately my family is long-lived, so I'll be around to report back to the tPF 2075! OMG, that just scared me!





leooh said:


> Haha wonder how many of us will be here at 2075? That thought just scared me too... Unless I have amassed a great collection of H by then[emoji16] that's something to look forward to!



Candycandycaca, your bag looks wonderful! It's amazing to me how great these really old bags can look after one trip to the spa! 

I can hardly think about next month, so 2075 is way beyond my ken, but I expect that by that time, we'll be sending each other holograms instead of mod shots!


----------



## juliet827

Alrighty....so much for the $200-300 estimate they gave me in the store for new hardware on my black togo B30.  Yesterday an SA (not my usual one but I think the one who deals with spa/repair issues) called me and said, "Hi, do you have a minute to talk about your Birkin?"  It's a 9 year-old B that I've used a lot but been careful with- no scratches or wear on the corners, just the oxidized plates on the stapes from leaving the plastic on for too long. Or so I thought.  Well, she read me a list of the things that the NY craftsperson recommended be done...
-restitch inner pocket (I know they don't usually touch the bag interior and she told me this, but for whatever reason they would do it)
-restitch the front straps (some stitching was "frayed")
-replace turnlock (loose)
-replace silver strap guides (not necessary but all new hardware otherwise so why not)
-reinforce stitching on base of handles
-reinforce stitching on front gussets 

All for a grand total of $1375.00.

So...what could I say? Except, sigh, yes.


----------



## India

Sounds as if this bag is your workhorse and you've used it a lot.  Not too bad for that much work...from Hermes.  With Hermes, everything is relative...


----------



## juliet827

India said:


> Sounds as if this bag is your workhorse and you've used it a lot.  Not too bad for that much work...from Hermes.  With Hermes, everything is relative...



I'm trying to think of it as a beautiful woman who needs a little nip and tuck...


----------



## marbella8

juliet827 said:


> Alrighty....so much for the $200-300 estimate they gave me in the store for new hardware on my black togo B30.  Yesterday an SA (not my usual one but I think the one who deals with spa/repair issues) called me and said, "Hi, do you have a minute to talk about your Birkin?"  It's a 9 year-old B that I've used a lot but been careful with- no scratches or wear on the corners, just the oxidized plates on the stapes from leaving the plastic on for too long. Or so I thought.  Well, she read me a list of the things that the NY craftsperson recommended be done...
> -restitch inner pocket (I know they don't usually touch the bag interior and she told me this, but for whatever reason they would do it)
> -restitch the front straps (some stitching was "frayed")
> -replace turnlock (loose)
> -replace silver strap guides (not necessary but all new hardware otherwise so why not)
> -reinforce stitching on base of handles
> -reinforce stitching on front gussets
> 
> All for a grand total of $1375.00.
> 
> So...what could I say? Except, sigh, yes.



You know what, you will have a brand new bag basically, and then use the heck out of it and enjoy it


----------



## Mulan16

Candycandycaca said:


> I have learned so much from all of you at the Hermes forum and thought I should give back a little by sharing my spa experience. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [About me, I have admired Hermes for a long time, but haven't started collecting until recently. I was a hardcore Chanel girl, then I turned 40, everything changed. In my mind, owning a Hermes Kelly or Birkin means I have made it. I can't believe I just wrote that! How superficial am I![emoji16]]
> 
> I purchased a vintage 1955 box Kelly from an estate sale, the condition of the bag was ok from the pictures, but when I received it, the corners were worn out, handle was cracked and scratches all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109501
> View attachment 3109502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109505
> View attachment 3109507
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag on Friday and brought it to my home Hermes store in Greenwich on Saturday, but was told the bag will be sent to NYC and they only send once a few weeks.
> 
> Since my office is only 5 min from the Hermes Madison store, i took the bag there on Monday. The SA was very nice and helped me write a ticket and explained the following:
> 
> 1) 4-8 weeks or faster because it is black.
> 2) No payment until i see the restored bag.
> 3) Hermes will not service inside of the bag, strap, and hardware.
> 
> And then... on the following Wednesday around 5pm, I got the call.
> 
> I couldn't believe it and ran to the store and picked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109496
> View attachment 3109497
> View attachment 3109498
> View attachment 3109500
> 
> 
> Cost was approximately 400 USD including tax. It was a pleasant and happy experience for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps!! And Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3109514



What a great story and the bag looks amazingly refreshed!


----------



## juliet827

marbella8 said:


> You know what, you will have a brand new bag basically, and then use the heck out of it and enjoy it



You're right, marbella (or at least I hope so!) - I really hope I'll see a big difference.


----------



## Candycandycaca

juliet827 said:


> You're right, marbella (or at least I hope so!) - I really hope I'll see a big difference.




Here is to the next hundred years of your lovely bag!!! Don't forget to take a picture! [emoji7]


----------



## juliet827

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is to the next hundred years of your lovely bag!!! Don't forget to take a picture! [emoji7]



Thank you!! I will post a pic (in 8-10 weeks!)


----------



## JT06

Hi, has anyone repair the pressed mark caused by hanging the lock on the center turn knob? Recently I purchased a preloved chevre mysore Birkin with pressed mark. This bag was previously repaired by third party and the pressed mark is not properly restored. Could someone shared with me your experience of repairing the pressed mark from hermes store? Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

JT06 said:


> Hi, has anyone repair the pressed mark caused by hanging the lock on the center turn knob? Recently I purchased a preloved chevre mysore Birkin with pressed mark. This bag was previously repaired by third party and the pressed mark is not properly restored. Could someone shared with me your experience of repairing the pressed mark from hermes store? Thanks!



Once the lock "smiley" indentation is there, it cannot really be repaired. Sorry.


----------



## JT06

Oh i thought some leather can be refurbish till look like new. Guess I just have to live with the presses marked


----------



## mistikat

JT06 said:


> Oh i thought some leather can be refurbish till look like new. Guess I just have to live with the presses marked



Once any leather has been deeply marked/indented, there is really nothing anyone can do to make it look new. Hermes spa can do a lot of things (fixing damaged corners, colouring worn spots, etc.) but no one can work magic on leather that has been deeply impressed the way the cadena marks it with that "smiley" shape.


----------



## AddictedToH

I got a Roulis in Fusain Sombrero but after a few uses I discovered that the resin is completely scratched off on the side of the flap where the ring is and a patch on the leather is discolored (like a white-ish stain). &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; 

I took the bag back to the store and they insisted that they are normal wear and tears and not defects. I use my bags with care (especially my H babies) and have some in pretty delicate leathers without any issue. Have any of you encountered similar problems with this leather/bag?? How did H handle it?? TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

JT06 said:


> Hi, has anyone repair the pressed mark caused by hanging the lock on the center turn knob? Recently I purchased a preloved chevre mysore Birkin with pressed mark. This bag was previously repaired by third party and the pressed mark is not properly restored. Could someone shared with me your experience of repairing the pressed mark from hermes store? Thanks!


The previous repair by a third party could also affect repair by Hermes - you're aware of this, I hope?


----------



## JT06

Huh? Could you please elaborate more? As in hermes will not touch on the area repair by third party?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mistikat

JT06 said:


> Huh? Could you please elaborate more? As in hermes will not touch on the area repair by third party?? Thanks in advance.



Hermes won't work on items that have been repaired or worked on by anyone else. So yes, they can reject the entire item for spa/repair services, not just the part of the item that was repaired.


----------



## JT06

I see... thanks for the great advice! Now I know &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## **Chanel**

Would Paris accept a CDC for replacing hardware?
I just received my new to me HG CDC, but condition of the hardware is much worse than described. Many scratches, a dent and the gold hardware has worn off on top of one of the spikes. I think the only way to fix this is to replace the whole hardware as I don't think it's possible to just re-plate it?
Is it possible to replace all the hardware? Or would they only replace a part of the hardware (like the front plate)?
I did a search and I saw that a member had the front plate of her CDC replaced in the past, but not sure if H. still does this?
Hope someone can answer my questions, thank you in advance .


----------



## bagidiotic

**Chanel** said:


> Would Paris accept a CDC for replacing hardware?
> I just received my new to me HG CDC, but condition of the hardware is much worse than described. Many scratches, a dent and the gold hardware has worn off on top of one of the spikes. I think the only way to fix this is to replace the whole hardware as I don't think it's possible to just re-plate it?
> Is it possible to replace all the hardware? Or would they only replace a part of the hardware (like the front plate)?
> I did a search and I saw that a member had the front plate of her CDC replaced in the past, but not sure if H. still does this?
> Hope someone can answer my questions, thank you in advance .



Yes replacement  of hardware  is possible


----------



## **Chanel**

bagidiotic said:


> Yes replacement  of hardware  is possible



They still do it? Whew...thar's good to know. 
Would they replace all the hardware on a CDC or only a part (like front plate for example)?


----------



## bagidiotic

**Chanel** said:


> They still do it? Whew...thar's good to know.
> Would they replace all the hardware on a CDC or only a part (like front plate for example)?



Paris  repair section staff will advice  you 
I believe  they will consult  artisan  opinions  before issuing  invoice 
You may ask them for different  quotations


----------



## **Chanel**

bagidiotic said:


> Paris  repair section staff will advice  you
> I believe  they will consult  artisan  opinions  before issuing  invoice
> You may ask them for different  quotations



Thank you for the information .
I will bring it to my home boutique soon and they will send it to Paris.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hi all
My vintage Kelly buckle strap started to crack.. 

Would you know if this part is repairable by Hermes? Thanks


----------



## DizzyFairy

A pic of crack for better understanding...


So sad seeing this crack developed


----------



## QuelleFromage

DizzyFairy said:


> A pic of crack for better understanding...
> 
> 
> So sad seeing this crack developed


So sorry to see this!
They can replace the sangles. The cost depends on leather, age of bag, and H mood


----------



## agneau88

DizzyFairy said:


> A pic of crack for better understanding...
> 
> So sad seeing this crack developed




Sorry to hear about the crack. A similar experience had happened to me with my vintage hermes lizard purse. I then brought it to a local Hermes store and was able to speak with an in-house artisan. He told me that the crack couldn't be fixed once the crack developed, instead of replacing it, he suggested to "glue" it back. My purse is black. With the black colored glue he was using, the crack wasn't very noticeable. Maybe you can talk to an artisan at your store? They are very helpful and probably can point you to a right direction.


----------



## jonathan jay

Hi ladies! may i ask how the box leather respond to the spa treatment? 

i have a Black box kelly handed down by my MIL  with lots of water marks as its quite rainy where we live hence the condition, no scuff marks or deep scratches just water mark i dont know if hermes will even accept it as its an old bag?  

do they ever reject bags for spa if its too old or the condition is too bad? i dont have pics to share as the bag isnt in my possession yet, but would love to hear any similar experience. 

thanks ladies.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jonathan jay said:


> Hi ladies! may i ask how the box leather respond to the spa treatment?
> 
> i have a Black box kelly handed down by my MIL  with lots of water marks as its quite rainy where we live hence the condition, no scuff marks or deep scratches just water mark i dont know if hermes will even accept it as its an old bag?
> 
> do they ever reject bags for spa if its too old or the condition is too bad? i dont have pics to share as the bag isnt in my possession yet, but would love to hear any similar experience.
> 
> thanks ladies.


 

H will do their best to condition the bag but usually they will tell
you what to expect in your case if these water marks can be
totally/partially polished out.. (spa treatment)

H can work miracles with vintage bags & the box is such a beautiful leather
especially as it ages, IMO.. it develops a wonderful patina, so your
water marks may have a good result...

Several years ago accidentally  a SA got alcohol on my kelly.. I 
was close by to H & at that time Claude was still there & did the
repair, it turned out perfect..


----------



## DizzyFairy

agneau88 said:


> Sorry to hear about the crack. A similar experience had happened to me with my vintage hermes lizard purse. I then brought it to a local Hermes store and was able to speak with an in-house artisan. He told me that the crack couldn't be fixed once the crack developed, instead of replacing it, he suggested to "glue" it back. My purse is black. With the black colored glue he was using, the crack wasn't very noticeable. Maybe you can talk to an artisan at your store? They are very helpful and probably can point you to a right direction.





QuelleFromage said:


> So sorry to see this!
> They can replace the sangles. The cost depends on leather, age of bag, and H mood



Thanks ladies...


----------



## Kat.Lee

DizzyFairy said:


> A pic of crack for better understanding...
> 
> 
> So sad seeing this crack developed



So sorry to see this. Hopefully H still has the same leather/colour to replace it for you.


----------



## jonathan jay

hotshot said:


> H will do their best to condition the bag but usually they will tell
> you what to expect in your case if these water marks can be
> totally/partially polished out.. (spa treatment)
> 
> H can work miracles with vintage bags & the box is such a beautiful leather
> especially as it ages, IMO.. it develops a wonderful patina, so your
> water marks may have a good result...
> 
> Several years ago accidentally  a SA got alcohol on my kelly.. I
> was close by to H & at that time Claude was still there & did the
> repair, it turned out perfect..



Thank you so much for the reply, i would love to save the bag and bring it back to its glorydays as i feel the black box kelly with GHW is such a classic.

will H spa also buff or replace the hardware if need be or they only work on the leather part?

im trying to find a similar picture of the condition and will pm you if its ok? thank you again


----------



## Love Of My Life

jonathan jay said:


> Thank you so much for the reply, i would love to save the bag and bring it back to its glorydays as i feel the black box kelly with GHW is such a classic.
> 
> will H spa also buff or replace the hardware if need be or they only work on the leather part?
> 
> im trying to find a similar picture of the condition and will pm you if its ok? thank you again


 

They will replace the hardware... what they usually don't do is clean the inside
of the bag..

I have just pm'd you. back...


----------



## Fabfashion

This is really weired. I just stopped by H to drop off my B35 for a spa. Our local store doesn't have a craftsperson and sends the bags to Paris. My SA asked me for a receipt and I don't have any since I bought this one through a reseller. Now I thought they don't ask for receipts??? Anyhow, I fibbed and said I got it in Hawaii (where most of my bags are purchased) and I couldn't find my receipt. I didn't want to tell her I got it from a reseller since she's already not very pleased that I buy most of my H items during my travels and not from her (well, our local store has very little stock!). She filled out 3 forms, 1 said H now has my bag, 1 said if a bag is found to be counterfeited it'll be destroyed, 1 said if Fedex loses my bag during transport it'll be Fedex that reimburses me. Then she took the bag without asking for a receipt again.

Half an hour after I left the store, my SA called to say the operations person said the new H policy says there must be a receipt accompanying the bag for repair. Oh o! She said if I could try to look for my receipt tonight and I was like sure I'll try and will let you know. Then just 5 minutes ago she called to say she spoke with the operations person and said I'm a client of the store so they let me do it without receipt this time but next time I'll need to bring my receipt. Has this been everyone's experience recently--especially those dealing with stores without a craftsperson? I wonder if this is really a new policy? What happened if you genuinely can't find a receipt. I misplaced my HAC's receipt from 2008 and hopefully they won't ask me for it if it ever needs to be repaired.


----------



## maplemoose

This is very weirded. I haven't heard about it especially for a known client. On the other hand, my stores knew I buy from resellers since they hardly have anything I want and SAs agreed with me.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Thanks fabfashion for sharing your experience


----------



## ahhgoo

If the receipt policy is new, that will put a dent in the resale market! I sure hope this is store specific only.


----------



## bags to die for

I dropped a bag off at spa yesterday (bought from a reseller) and there was no requirement for a receipt.

I'm not in the US/Canada and the bag goes to Paris as there is no craftsperson here.


----------



## audreylita

A few years ago someone from H told me they would be implementing a policy that all repairs must have your receipt to show purchase from a boutique, otherwise they would be refused for repair.  The reason I was told was to try to discourage people from buying from resellers.  

Hermes can easily search their database to see if you bought your bag from Hawaii.  Of course vintage bags are another issue since Hermes did change their computer system some years back and they'd have no way of checking on bags that are more vintage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I've never had an issue with being asked for a receipt. I just brought my kelly into
H in NYC & they took the bag graciously & for the last few years I've exactly done
the same.


----------



## Fabfashion

Now I worry that if I ever need to bring my my Hac (from Hawaii store in 2008) and Lindy (FSH 2009) for repairs, they won't service them. I can't find receipts for these two, only Amex statements but they only show Hermes and the total $ amount. So weird. I never heard of this before. I also have 2 vintage bags purchased from resellers--they're from the early 2000s so I guess I'll have to make sure to take really really good care of my bags to not need any work done. Sigh...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am so sad when I hear of SAs/SMs making things more difficult for customers. I have bags that are very clearly vintage and that I obviously did not personally buy myself (as I may not yet have been alive that year....) and usually these are the ones the craftspeople love to work on the most. Maybe this theoretical restriction applies to newer production bags, but honestly if H wants to discourage mass resellers they should not sell to them or to the clients who supply them.....limiting service on pre-loved bags brings resale value down considerably which personally would make me less likely to invest in H bags.


----------



## marbella8

Wow, isn't that the reason we all buy H, because of their spa? Besides, if they had everything everyone wanted, then that's more understandable, but they don't. If they required a receipt for recent purchases, it would make some more sense, but even that, come on, is ridiculous considering, they don't have most things people want available.

I personally specifically buy vintage for the better quality. If this is truly their new policy, I won't be purchasing anymore H. Not like I need any more


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Fabfashion said:


> This is really weired. I just stopped by H to drop off my B35 for a spa. Our local store doesn't have a craftsperson and sends the bags to Paris. My SA asked me for a receipt and I don't have any since I bought this one through a reseller.




Hi Fabfashion, i was just recently at FSH and they do ask me now where I got my bag from before they do spa. I don't really understand why. 

On a positive note, they will now have a section at FSH only specific to spa.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Fabfashion, i was just recently at FSH and they do ask me now where I got my bag from before they do spa. I don't really understand why.
> 
> On a positive note, they will now have a section at FSH only specific to spa.


 
Good to know about FSH, Hersdiorduo. I was even thinking that next time I may just bring my bag to NYC where there's a local craftsperson but then this receipt thing may be a new policy everywhere. I was hoping to buy a vintage box K28 one day and take it to spa but now I'm reconsidering.


----------



## maplemoose

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Fabfashion, i was just recently at FSH and they do ask me now where I got my bag from before they do spa. I don't really understand why.
> 
> On a positive note, they will now have a section at FSH only specific to spa.


When I dropped mine off this summer in FSH, I told the lady without being asked that I bought from reseller and she totally understood. She just asked if I worry about authenticity. Hermes won't be the same if they cut off reseller route. The coexistence of store, reseller and spa contributes tremendously to their brand value.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Fabfashion said:


> Good to know about FSH, Hersdiorduo. I was even thinking that next time I may just bring my bag to NYC where there's a local craftsperson but then this receipt thing may be a new policy everywhere. I was hoping to buy a vintage box K28 one day and take it to spa but now I'm reconsidering.




I had a receipt on me because one is an exotic, but they said I won't need it.. Just the CITES when I return to pick up the exotic item after spa. I would really love to get another vintage in box, I guess I will have to consider carefully the whole bag before buying and be straightforward like maplemoose. 



Thanks for the tip, Maplemoose!


----------



## Fabfashion

maplemoose said:


> When I dropped mine off this summer in FSH, I told the lady without being asked that I bought from reseller and she totally understood. She just asked if I worry about authenticity. Hermes won't be the same if they cut off reseller route. The coexistence of store, reseller and spa contributes tremendously to their brand value.



I'll definitely be upfront about it especially if and when I get a vintage box calf Kelly as I plan to take it straight to spa. I just worry what happens if they insist on a receipt and I genuinely can't find it. Are we to keep our receipts forever? What if it's an heirloom, a gift? I misplaced 2 receipts already. Yikes! May be they can find them in the database but these were from 2008-9. I'm going to have to open a new safety deposit box at the bank just to store my H receipts. Lol.


----------



## iamyumi

I just dropped my vintage BBK at London Bond Street store, for a handle base pad replacement. It's now on the way to Paris! They didn't ask for any proof of purchase. The SA who helped me today was lovely and very helpful   she was using a very detailed repair price reference list with £ prices for all the work items. My base pad replacement was £395 and polishing/make-up/cleaning for traditional leather was £200.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've been told over and over by SAs and SMs that you can bring in any bag of any age for spa. I know my craftswoman loves vintage the best!
I very much doubt any policy will be instated that affects vintage bags. At most, the store might want to know who's buying from the big resellers - the ones who get a bag at the store and flip it immediately at 70% markup. Hermès is NOT a fan of that crowd. So if you have a B or K that's modern and not in your history they may be curious about where it came from.
Does H mention refurbishment in its annual reports or anywhere else "official"? Curious now.


----------



## ouija board

I agree, I'm not sure how they can apply this policy to anything but newer bags. Even if you had the receipt for an older bag, they'd be illegible. Some of my receipts from 2007 are completely faded. 

Refurbishments probably don't generate enough revenue to warrant being mentioned on an annual report, although perhaps in internal reports, they are separated out under Leather sales. Now I'm curious, too.


----------



## Rouge H

ouija board said:


> I agree, I'm not sure how they can apply this policy to anything but newer bags. Even if you had the receipt for an older bag, they'd be illegible. Some of my receipts from 2007 are completely faded.
> 
> Refurbishments probably don't generate enough revenue to warrant being mentioned on an annual report, although perhaps in internal reports, they are separated out under Leather sales. Now I'm curious, too.


I make a photo copy of my receipts and attach to the original as they do tend to fade over time.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ouija board said:


> I agree, I'm not sure how they can apply this policy to anything but newer bags. Even if you had the receipt for an older bag, they'd be illegible. Some of my receipts from 2007 are completely faded.
> 
> Refurbishments probably don't generate enough revenue to warrant being mentioned on an annual report, although perhaps in internal reports, they are separated out under Leather sales. Now I'm curious, too.


I was more wondering if it's ever been discussed in literature or actually spelled out in brand communications. The annual report has a lot of statements about things like environmental responsibility and company philosophy, I just wonder if they've ever discussed this tradition. I will need to go back and look.


----------



## LaenaLovely

I Just took a Lindy in for spa service at the Boston store and they didn't ask any questions about a receipt.  I don't have the receipt anymore and they didn;t ask.  They were super helpful and lovely.


----------



## iamyumi

I learnt so much about the Hermes spa/repair here which made me so much more at ease and look like a pro in the Hermes shops  After four months of waiting my vintage (1979) shoulder bag has just come back and I thought it's time to give back and share my experience here! 

I brought this into  the local Hermes store back in May to get the shoulder strap replaced as it was cracked throughout. There was also a small pen mark on the back and a white spot around it which looked like someone tried to clean it off. This was then sent to Paris and I got the cost estimates in June and they suggested a cleaning/polishing service too which I accepted, as I was curious how much difference it would make and the bag was pretty old. Was also told it would likely be delayed due to summer month. 

Got it back today and now it has a shinny new strap! I was worried about the potential colour discrepancy between the old and new leather but as you can see here they've done an amazing job finding the matching leather! It's slightly thicker than the old strap though so it runs through the metal hoops less smoothly. The pen mark and the white spot also disappeared magically - they must have touched up the area somehow. The bag also now feels less dry. It was really worth every penny! I read in previous posts that sometimes the cleaning/polishing didn't seem to make any difference but in this case because it's a rather old bag and there were some visible imperfections, it actually did make a difference and I couldn't have gotten rid of the pen mark myself for sure!
Sorry for the long post but I hope this was useful!


----------



## Encore Hermes

iamyumi said:


> I learnt so much about the Hermes spa/repair here which made me so much more at ease and look like a pro in the Hermes shops  After four months of waiting my vintage (1979) shoulder bag has just come back and I thought it's time to give back and share my experience here!
> 
> I brought this into  the local Hermes store back in May to get the shoulder strap replaced as it was cracked throughout. There was also a small pen mark on the back and a white spot around it which looked like someone tried to clean it off. This was then sent to Paris and I got the cost estimates in June and they suggested a cleaning/polishing service too which I accepted, as I was curious how much difference it would make and the bag was pretty old. Was also told it would likely be delayed due to summer month.
> 
> Got it back today and now it has a shinny new strap! I was worried about the potential colour discrepancy between the old and new leather but as you can see here they've done an amazing job finding the matching leather! It's slightly thicker than the old strap though so it runs through the metal hoops less smoothly. The pen mark and the white spot also disappeared magically - they must have touched up the area somehow. The bag also now feels less dry. It was really worth every penny! I read in previous posts that sometimes the cleaning/polishing didn't seem to make any difference but in this case because it's a rather old bag and there were some visible imperfections, it actually did make a difference and I couldn't have gotten rid of the pen mark myself for sure!
> Sorry for the long post but I hope this was useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155464
> View attachment 3155465
> View attachment 3155469



Thank you for the pics and stunning bag!


----------



## Nikonina

iamyumi said:


> I learnt so much about the Hermes spa/repair here which made me so much more at ease and look like a pro in the Hermes shops  After four months of waiting my vintage (1979) shoulder bag has just come back and I thought it's time to give back and share my experience here!
> 
> I brought this into  the local Hermes store back in May to get the shoulder strap replaced as it was cracked throughout. There was also a small pen mark on the back and a white spot around it which looked like someone tried to clean it off. This was then sent to Paris and I got the cost estimates in June and they suggested a cleaning/polishing service too which I accepted, as I was curious how much difference it would make and the bag was pretty old. Was also told it would likely be delayed due to summer month.
> 
> Got it back today and now it has a shinny new strap! I was worried about the potential colour discrepancy between the old and new leather but as you can see here they've done an amazing job finding the matching leather! It's slightly thicker than the old strap though so it runs through the metal hoops less smoothly. The pen mark and the white spot also disappeared magically - they must have touched up the area somehow. The bag also now feels less dry. It was really worth every penny! I read in previous posts that sometimes the cleaning/polishing didn't seem to make any difference but in this case because it's a rather old bag and there were some visible imperfections, it actually did make a difference and I couldn't have gotten rid of the pen mark myself for sure!
> Sorry for the long post but I hope this was useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155464
> View attachment 3155465
> View attachment 3155469




This is very helpful. I have a 1976 bag and the handle starts to crack and I am thinking that at some point I need a shoulder strap replacement.


----------



## fresher

I have a Kelly in black and PHW, the heat stamp on the bag is faded. I am wondering if Hermes could re-stamp the heat stamp ??
Does anyone has the similar case?

Please advise me. Many thanks..


----------



## Allurex112

I took my vintage black box kelly to the spa at the Madison store today. They quoted me $340 for a basic reconditioning and also told me that it would take 10-12 weeks because one of their craftsmen is in Paris for training. The craftsman is returning in January so they thought the turnaround time would be shorter in January. I decided to bring it back next year so that I can use the bag over the holidays but they didn't ask for any receipts.


----------



## lovely2008

birkin.barbie said:


> Has anyone ever used the Leather Surgeons? They claim they specialize in handbag authentication and restoration. Any feedback would be appreciated!



Hi, I would like to know also if anyone ever used Leather Surgeons?  I don't live anywhere near a Hermes shop, that is why I am considering them.  Any feedback is appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovely2008 said:


> Hi, I would like to know also if anyone ever used Leather Surgeons?  I don't live anywhere near a Hermes shop, that is why I am considering them.  Any feedback is appreciated!  Thank you!


I would never use anyone but Bababebi for H authentication, and I would never use anyone but Hermès for restoration, as after someone else has treated the bag, H won't treat it. If you ever needed, say, replacement handles or something restitched (things only H should ever do), you might be out of luck because someone else had touched up your bag.


----------



## mrswendychan

Hi, i have bought a new lindy 30 in RC from the h.com europe a month ago... However, I found out that one of the zippers is not smooth, so I tried to 'open and close' for around 1x times, it is better but..... I found the zipper pull (the area surrounding the circle ring): the sided-leather has abit peel off and the wax has scratched off abit too... Anyone has the same problem?? Is it a normal wear when you use the zips of Lindy? Or is it a quality defect?? I have dropped to my local shop and they ask me to wait for around 3 months!!! OMG, it is a brand new bag....

The other side of normal zipper, the sided-leather of zipper pull is much better (though still abit off... ) and the resin/ wax of the flap edge has a tiny gap... So I ask the sa to write that down too on my repair sheet... Ai, really disappointed about my first lindy bag...


----------



## bagidiotic

mrswendychan said:


> Hi, i have bought a new lindy 30 in RC from the h.com europe a month ago... However, I found out that one of the zippers is not smooth, so I tried to 'open and close' for around 1x times, it is better but..... I found the zipper pull (the area surrounding the circle ring): the sided-leather has abit peel off and the wax has scratched off abit too... Anyone has the same problem?? Is it a normal wear when you use the zips of Lindy? Or is it a quality defect?? I have dropped to my local shop and they ask me to wait for around 3 months!!! OMG, it is a brand new bag....
> 
> The other side of normal zipper, the sided-leather of zipper pull is much better (though still abit off... ) and the resin/ wax of the flap edge has a tiny gap... So I ask the sa to write that down too on my repair sheet... Ai, really disappointed about my first lindy bag...



Oh dear your case is so unusual 
Never heard or come across  such incident 
Very strange  for h new bag
However  i am sure the shop will assist  you  to the fullest  since its new
Dont worry


----------



## lisawhit

I dropped off three bags in Atlanta last month, 37 bolide, 35 birkin, and a golf bag....Very minor...just cleaning and to be sent to New York.  I got an email from the Atlanta Hermes the next day with a quote of $340.00 each....I was shocked.....They said they wouldn't ship them back to me (I live on the gulf coast).  I said you've always down so in the past.  They had to get permission to ship back to me.....They told me they are not allowed to ship any leather items.....I have to say, my interest in Hermes is waning....


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

I think their refurbishing department is expanding. This means they could definitely charge for more for spa not only for leathergoods but anything H in general.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lisawhit said:


> I dropped off three bags in Atlanta last month, 37 bolide, 35 birkin, and a golf bag....Very minor...just cleaning and to be sent to New York.  I got an email from the Atlanta Hermes the next day with a quote of $340.00 each....I was shocked.....They said they wouldn't ship them back to me (I live on the gulf coast).  I said you've always down so in the past.  They had to get permission to ship back to me.....They told me they are not allowed to ship any leather items.....I have to say, my interest in Hermes is waning....


THAT is terrible. They always used to ship with a smile.


----------



## PennyD2911

QuelleFromage said:


> THAT is terrible. They always used to ship with a smile.




That's crazy!  
If you purchase a leather item in the store they will ship it, but you have to pay in person. 
I read on one if the H threads a member here paid for her Birkin in person but had it shipped to her home. 
Either it is at SA/SD discretion or someone in Atlanta needs to inquire higher in the chain.


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> I dropped off three bags in Atlanta last month, 37 bolide, 35 birkin, and a golf bag....Very minor...just cleaning and to be sent to New York.  I got an email from the Atlanta Hermes the next day with a quote of $340.00 each....I was shocked.....They said they wouldn't ship them back to me (I live on the gulf coast).  I said you've always down so in the past.  They had to get permission to ship back to me.....They told me they are not allowed to ship any leather items.....I have to say, my interest in Hermes is waning....




That's crazy!  
If you purchase a leather item in the store they will ship it, but you have to pay in person. 
I read on one if the H threads a member here paid for her Birkin in person but had it shipped to her home. 
Either it is at SA/SD discretion or someone in Atlanta needs to inquire higher in the chain.


----------



## QuelleFromage

PennyD2911 said:


> That's crazy!
> If you purchase a leather item in the store they will ship it, but you have to pay in person.
> I read on one if the H threads a member here paid for her Birkin in person but had it shipped to her home.
> Either it is at SA/SD discretion or someone in Atlanta needs to inquire higher in the chain.


Well, this isn't for purchase. It's for refurbishment. But I remember well that before LA had a craftsperson, you could ship anything back and forth to Dominique in SF. And this is less than 2 years ago.
Off topic but for sales, in the US, even if you are in store for purchase, shipping a leather item over $5K USD needs to be approved by SM. I have never had an issue getting Europe to ship even to the US - but the duty is murder. OK back to topic!!! SPA should be shipping - they expect you to travel to pick up a repair or refurbish?


----------



## ouija board

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, this isn't for purchase. It's for refurbishment. But I remember well that before LA had a craftsperson, you could ship anything back and forth to Dominique in SF. And this is less than 2 years ago.
> Off topic but for sales, in the US, even if you are in store for purchase, shipping a leather item over $5K USD needs to be approved by SM. I have never had an issue getting Europe to ship even to the US - but the duty is murder. OK back to topic!!! SPA should be shipping - they expect you to travel to pick up a repair or refurbish?




Yep, they sure do. The last two times I sent bags to San Francisco through the closest store to me (4 hrs drive), I had to drive back to pick them up. I'm not sure whether the same holds true if you send or drop off directly to the store with the craftsman. Several years ago, I could drop off at Madison and have it shipped back to me, but I haven't done that since the new shipping policy on leather goods went into effect. I'm now pretty selective about which bags I send out and how often. The results have got to be worth the higher fees and the driving back and forth.


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> That's crazy!
> If you purchase a leather item in the store they will ship it, but you have to pay in person.
> I read on one if the H threads a member here paid for her Birkin in person but had it shipped to her home.
> Either it is at SA/SD discretion or someone in Atlanta needs to inquire higher in the chain.


I was told "new rules"......I've been shopping with Hermes Atlanta for 15 years.....I must say I'm disappointed with these "new rules"


----------



## lisawhit

ouija board said:


> Yep, they sure do. The last two times I sent bags to San Francisco through the closest store to me (4 hrs drive), I had to drive back to pick them up. I'm not sure whether the same holds true if you send or drop off directly to the store with the craftsman. Several years ago, I could drop off at Madison and have it shipped back to me, but I haven't done that since the new shipping policy on leather goods went into effect. I'm now pretty selective about which bags I send out and how often. The results have got to be worth the higher fees and the driving back and forth.


When did they start this no shipping policy on spa items?


----------



## QuelleFromage

ouija board said:


> Yep, they sure do. The last two times I sent bags to San Francisco through the closest store to me (4 hrs drive), I had to drive back to pick them up. I'm not sure whether the same holds true if you send or drop off directly to the store with the craftsman. Several years ago, I could drop off at Madison and have it shipped back to me, but I haven't done that since the new shipping policy on leather goods went into effect. I'm now pretty selective about which bags I send out and how often. The results have got to be worth the higher fees and the driving back and forth.


Have you called SF to see if they will accept the bag if you ship it direct? That's what I did before BH got Nora. It was a point of pride to them that people shipped to their craftsman from all over. The SM used to be Merna, it's worth trying


----------



## India

This is ridiculous.  I live in the middle of nowhere and it's a minimum of a 6-8 hr drive to a boutique that DOES NOT HAVE A CRAFTSMAN.  To get to a store with a craftsman, I would have to drive 12 hrs to NYC.  Are they kidding?  How on earth can one be expected to do this?  

I'm guessing they have had some problems with employee theft of bags dropped off to be shipped or something, otherwise this makes absolutely no sense at all.  I'm not driving or flying both ways to NYC to spa my handbags.  Perhaps, they are following in the footsteps of Vuitton and now Chanel where they only repair manufacturing defects, and don't offer repair service except on a very limited basis.  If that is the case, that takes away tremendously from the value of an Hermes handbag.  They are supposed to be "forever".


----------



## bagidiotic

india said:


> this is ridiculous.  I live in the middle of nowhere and it's a minimum of a 6-8 hr drive to a boutique that does not have a craftsman.  To get to a store with a craftsman, i would have to drive 12 hrs to nyc.  Are they kidding?  How on earth can one be expected to do this?
> 
> I'm guessing they have had some problems with employee theft of bags dropped off to be shipped or something, otherwise this makes absolutely no sense at all.  I'm not driving or flying both ways to nyc to spa my handbags.  Perhaps, they are following in the footsteps of vuitton and now chanel where they only repair manufacturing defects, and don't offer repair service except on a very limited basis.  If that is the case, that takes away tremendously from the value of an hermes handbag.  They are supposed to be "forever".



100%


----------



## ouija board

QuelleFromage said:


> Have you called SF to see if they will accept the bag if you ship it direct? That's what I did before BH got Nora. It was a point of pride to them that people shipped to their craftsman from all over. The SM used to be Merna, it's worth trying




I've been told by Madison, years ago, that I could ship directly to them rather than flying to NYC to drop off in person, and I imagine the same would hold true for SF. It was actually a good excuse to take a trip to NYC, so I never minded. I'm very nervous about shipping my high value bags anywhere, so I prefer dropping it off in person. That way I can dictate and see exactly what the SA writes on the spa form; plus if it has to be shipped to SF, the packing and insuring of the bag are the responsibility of the store, not me.  I'll definitely ask the SF store about return shipping next time, and I might have to get over my paranoia if it saves me two trips. 

As with most Hermes policies, I have a feeling that if I were a more regular customer at this store or threw a temper tantrum, they probably would've shipped it (but charged me an arm and a leg). I do have reason to drive to that city regularly, so it wasn't really worth the effort to raise a stink at the time. Plus, driving to the store means that I get to shop


----------



## ouija board

lisawhit said:


> When did they start this no shipping policy on spa items?




I'm not really sure. About 5 yrs ago, I took a bag to Madison, and they shipped it back to me. I didn't send any bags again until last year when I took a bag to my local store to be sent to SF, and the local store wouldn't ship it back to me. Same thing this past summer. I haven't dealt directly with the repair department at either store in about five years, but I'll take a wild guess that they are more accommodating to their out of town customers than a store that is strictly retail.


----------



## lisawhit

India said:


> This is ridiculous.  I live in the middle of nowhere and it's a minimum of a 6-8 hr drive to a boutique that DOES NOT HAVE A CRAFTSMAN.  To get to a store with a craftsman, I would have to drive 12 hrs to NYC.  Are they kidding?  How on earth can one be expected to do this?
> 
> I'm guessing they have had some problems with employee theft of bags dropped off to be shipped or something, otherwise this makes absolutely no sense at all.  I'm not driving or flying both ways to NYC to spa my handbags.  Perhaps, they are following in the footsteps of Vuitton and now Chanel where they only repair manufacturing defects, and don't offer repair service except on a very limited basis.  If that is the case, that takes away tremendously from the value of an Hermes handbag.  They are supposed to be "forever".


well said....I'm thinking along those lines as well...


----------



## QuelleFromage

india said:


> this is ridiculous.  I live in the middle of nowhere and it's a minimum of a 6-8 hr drive to a boutique that does not have a craftsman.  To get to a store with a craftsman, i would have to drive 12 hrs to nyc.  Are they kidding?  How on earth can one be expected to do this?
> 
> I'm guessing they have had some problems with employee theft of bags dropped off to be shipped or something, otherwise this makes absolutely no sense at all.  I'm not driving or flying both ways to nyc to spa my handbags.  Perhaps, they are following in the footsteps of vuitton and now chanel where they only repair manufacturing defects, and don't offer repair service except on a very limited basis.  If that is the case, that takes away tremendously from the value of an hermes handbag.  They are supposed to be "forever".


1000%


----------



## MSO13

India said:


> This is ridiculous.  I live in the middle of nowhere and it's a minimum of a 6-8 hr drive to a boutique that DOES NOT HAVE A CRAFTSMAN.  To get to a store with a craftsman, I would have to drive 12 hrs to NYC.  Are they kidding?  How on earth can one be expected to do this?
> 
> I'm guessing they have had some problems with employee theft of bags dropped off to be shipped or something, otherwise this makes absolutely no sense at all.  I'm not driving or flying both ways to NYC to spa my handbags.  Perhaps, they are following in the footsteps of Vuitton and now Chanel where they only repair manufacturing defects, and don't offer repair service except on a very limited basis.  If that is the case, that takes away tremendously from the value of an Hermes handbag.  They are supposed to be "forever".




With all due respect to the inconvenience this would cause you I think that it's extreme to speculate that spa services are going away. This is how rumors get started. While I'm sure it's annoying for the poster who could not have her bags shipped back to her NO ONE has been told that they can't get their bags serviced, cleaned, refurbished etc. Just that they have to pick them up and drop them off and in a few cases provide a receipt. 

Can we not start another panic like in Chanel in recent weeks? 

Spa, cleaning and refurbishment is a service that Hermes is under no obligation to continue but I don't think they are eliminating it. It's more likely a loss prevention policy and insurance related. Who would be responsible if a bag were damaged or lost in transit? Fed Ex? I'm sure the insurance rates are astronomical these days.


----------



## marbella8

India said:


> This is ridiculous.  I live in the middle of nowhere and it's a minimum of a 6-8 hr drive to a boutique that DOES NOT HAVE A CRAFTSMAN.  To get to a store with a craftsman, I would have to drive 12 hrs to NYC.  Are they kidding?  How on earth can one be expected to do this?
> 
> I'm guessing they have had some problems with employee theft of bags dropped off to be shipped or something, otherwise this makes absolutely no sense at all.  I'm not driving or flying both ways to NYC to spa my handbags.  Perhaps, they are following in the footsteps of Vuitton and now Chanel where they only repair manufacturing defects, and don't offer repair service except on a very limited basis.  If that is the case, that takes away tremendously from the value of an Hermes handbag.  They are supposed to be "forever".



I have a big feeling that H will not stop spa-ing bags any time in the near future, as that is part of H's tradition and something of which they are so proud.  When I read about the poster that a receipt was required, correct me if I am wrong, I believe it was a newer bag, and I wonder, as someone else mentioned, it is the annoyance of H with all the resellers, and maybe another method to try to figure out which clients are resellers, or big feeders to resellers.

I know the craftspeople at my store are proud of working on vintage bags, and I don't see an end to spa services any time soon.  However, maybe too many bags were not "making" it to the client's homes, and to deal with those issues is likely too costly from a risk standpoint. So, I could understand why they won't ship to the client's home. Although, I completely understand your frustration- what do all the people who live nowhere near an H store do to get their bags to spa and back.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> With all due respect to the inconvenience this would cause you I think that it's extreme to speculate that spa services are going away. This is how rumors get started. While I'm sure it's annoying for the poster who could not have her bags shipped back to her NO ONE has been told that they can't get their bags serviced, cleaned, refurbished etc. Just that they have to pick them up and drop them off and in a few cases provide a receipt.
> 
> Can we not start another panic like in Chanel in recent weeks?
> 
> Spa, cleaning and refurbishment is a service that Hermes is under no obligation to continue but I don't think they are eliminating it. It's more likely a loss prevention policy and insurance related. Who would be responsible if a bag were damaged or lost in transit? Fed Ex? I'm sure the insurance rates are astronomical these days.


The Chanel "panic"turned out to be justified and forum members are certainly understandably concerned. Personally I don't see H discontinuing spa....the company seems very proud of the service.
To say they have "no obligation" to supply refurbishment...well, no. They also have no obligation to produce quality bags, continue hand-stitching, or avoid Hermès x Target collaborations, but I think we have a valid expectation of all the above. 

IMO, Hermès customers living far away from a store and/or craftsperson should have an option for bag repair beyond flying or driving, even if it involves paying shipping insurance.


----------



## MSO13

QuelleFromage said:


> The Chanel "panic"turned out to be justified and forum members are certainly understandably concerned. Personally I don't see H discontinuing spa....the company seems very proud of the service.
> To say they have "no obligation" to supply refurbishment...well, no. They also have no obligation to produce quality bags, continue hand-stitching, or avoid Hermès x Target collaborations, but I think we have a valid expectation of all the above.
> 
> IMO, Hermès customers living far away from a store and/or craftsperson should have an option for bag repair beyond flying or driving, even if it involves paying shipping insurance.




The Chanel thread is full of wild and incorrect speculation about not getting any services at all. Speculating that Hermes is eliminating spa services like Chanel because one member was told they can't get spa'd bags shipped back to them is a rather extreme and incorrect assumption in my opinion. 

While I understand bag owners far away from a store would be frustrated by this I was simply trying to point out that India's statement could start rumors and there is zero evidence to support the idea that spa services are going away. I guess everyone has to trust that H will come up with an option for these clients or they will have to voice their concerns in whatever way they see fit but that should be said to H for the best chance of results.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> The Chanel thread is full of wild and incorrect speculation about not getting any services at all. Speculating that Hermes is eliminating spa services like Chanel because one member was told they can't get spa'd bags shipped back to them is a rather extreme and incorrect assumption in my opinion.
> 
> While I understand bag owners far away from a store would be frustrated by this I was simply trying to point out that India's statement could start rumors and there is zero evidence to support the idea that spa services are going away. I guess everyone has to trust that H will come up with an option for these clients or they will have to voice their concerns in whatever way they see fit but that should be said to H for the best chance of results.




I agree. I've gotten no inkling whatsoever that Hermes is trying to discourage or discontinue their repair service, despite being told twice that they won't ship back to me.  It bothers me much less than the no shipping policy on new leather bags, since I can actually plan my trips to drop off or pick up bags from spa. It's nearly impossible to plan around buying a new bag from long distance. 

The beauty of Hermes bags is that they really don't need frequent trips to spa. Most of my bags have never been back to Hermes because they simply don't need anything done. I view the repair service as just that...a place to send my bags if they need something repaired. If I need the handle or a whole panel replaced on my vintage Kelly, I will happily plan the trip back and forth to the store. Where else could I possibly take it for that repair, right?  But I won't do it for just a corner scuff touch up. If there's an emergency ink spill, well, I'm out of luck regardless of the shipping policy.


----------



## merrydish

iamyumi said:


> I learnt so much about the Hermes spa/repair here which made me so much more at ease and look like a pro in the Hermes shops  After four months of waiting my vintage (1979) shoulder bag has just come back and I thought it's time to give back and share my experience here!
> 
> I brought this into  the local Hermes store back in May to get the shoulder strap replaced as it was cracked throughout. There was also a small pen mark on the back and a white spot around it which looked like someone tried to clean it off. This was then sent to Paris and I got the cost estimates in June and they suggested a cleaning/polishing service too which I accepted, as I was curious how much difference it would make and the bag was pretty old. Was also told it would likely be delayed due to summer month.
> 
> Got it back today and now it has a shinny new strap! I was worried about the potential colour discrepancy between the old and new leather but as you can see here they've done an amazing job finding the matching leather! It's slightly thicker than the old strap though so it runs through the metal hoops less smoothly. The pen mark and the white spot also disappeared magically - they must have touched up the area somehow. The bag also now feels less dry. It was really worth every penny! I read in previous posts that sometimes the cleaning/polishing didn't seem to make any difference but in this case because it's a rather old bag and there were some visible imperfections, it actually did make a difference and I couldn't have gotten rid of the pen mark myself for sure!
> Sorry for the long post but I hope this was useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155464
> View attachment 3155465
> View attachment 3155469



May I please ask the name of your vintage Hermes bag? I've never seen this style before and I've truly fallen deeply in love!!!


----------



## iamyumi

merrydish said:


> May I please ask the name of your vintage Hermes bag? I've never seen this style before and I've truly fallen deeply in love!!!




Unfortunately I don't know it myself! I've tried looking and asking but no luck so far. The H store staff didn't know either


----------



## GoutdeDiamants

Dear readers,

I have set my eyes on a Hermes 35 Kelly bag. The bag has already been Authenticated, the seller has no info about the Hermes store where it was initially purchased and doesn't have any paperwork that comes with it. The lady that is selling the bag told me that she bought it for a bit less than the retail price because the first owner didn't have the paperwork anymore. I really love this bag, it would be my first Hermes. I'm almost sure that I will buy it knowing that it is real. The bag needs a spa treatment because it has some minor scratches but I want it gone

Here are my Questions:

- If I would buy this bag and go to any Hermes store (knowing the bag is real), will they treat me the same (as nice) as a customer that has paperwork that goes with the bag?
- Can I enter a Hermes store without paperwork asking for a Spa treatment?
-Can Hermes help me with the following things if I ask them: Where the bag has been purchased, If the bag is stolen, If I can get any paperwork from Hermes that the bag is real. 

Thank you! I will respond and post a pic with the bag if I decide to get it


----------



## GoutdeDiamants

Bump


----------



## mistikat

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Bump


 
Typically, if someone knows the answer to your question they will post it; no need to bump after less than a day. Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Dear readers,
> 
> I have set my eyes on a Hermes 35 Kelly bag. The bag has already been Authenticated, the seller has no info about the Hermes store where it was initially purchased and doesn't have any paperwork that comes with it. The lady that is selling the bag told me that she bought it for a bit less than the retail price because the first owner didn't have the paperwork anymore. I really love this bag, it would be my first Hermes. I'm almost sure that I will buy it knowing that it is real. The bag needs a spa treatment because it has some minor scratches but I want it gone
> 
> Here are my Questions:
> 
> - If I would buy this bag and go to any Hermes store (knowing the bag is real), will they treat me the same (as nice) as a customer that has paperwork that goes with the bag?
> - Can I enter a Hermes store without paperwork asking for a Spa treatment?
> -Can Hermes help me with the following things if I ask them: Where the bag has been purchased, If the bag is stolen, If I can get any paperwork from Hermes that the bag is real.
> 
> Thank you! I will respond and post a pic with the bag if I decide to get it



- If I would buy this bag and go to any Hermes store (knowing the bag is real), will they treat me the same (as nice) as a customer that has paperwork that goes with the bag? - *Yes*
- Can I enter a Hermes store without paperwork asking for a Spa treatment? - *Yes*
-Can Hermes help me with the following things if I ask them: Where the bag has been purchased, If the bag is stolen, If I can get any paperwork from Hermes that the bag is real. - *No*.


----------



## Luccibag

If they spa the bag then you'll have the spa paperwork and you'll know for sure it's real. I wouldn't go in asking questions about where the bag came from if I were you.


----------



## GoutdeDiamants

Luccibag said:


> If they spa the bag then you'll have the spa paperwork and you'll know for sure it's real. I wouldn't go in asking questions about where the bag came from if I were you.



Okay that is good news. But why shouldn't I ask, I mean if the bag would be stolen they might see me as the thief? Can they take the bag away from me then or something like that?
I'd rather explain the situation first before I hand it over..


----------



## Luccibag

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Okay that is good news. But why shouldn't I ask, I mean if the bag would be stolen they might see me as the thief? Can they take the bag away from me then or something like that?
> I'd rather explain the situation first before I hand it over..


Reason being is Hermes (and most other companies) frown in the resale of their goods. They'd prefer not to hear about it I'd say


----------



## iluvintage1

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Okay that is good news. But why shouldn't I ask, I mean if the bag would be stolen they might see me as the thief? Can they take the bag away from me then or something like that?
> I'd rather explain the situation first before I hand it over..


I don't know where you are, but in the US, unless you came in with merchandise that the store could clearly identify as stolen from that store they would not have the authority to try to take goods from you. Even if the item came from that store, they would still need to use legal means to regain possession of their goods. If you think the item may be stolen, I would pass on it.


----------



## marbella8

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Okay that is good news. But why shouldn't I ask, I mean if the bag would be stolen they might see me as the thief? Can they take the bag away from me then or something like that?
> I'd rather explain the situation first before I hand it over..



I am so confused as to why you keep bringing up the stolen issue. Why do you keep thinking it might be stolen? If you think the bag is stolen, you certainly should not purchase it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Also, please correct me if I'm wrong, but I highly doubt Hermes maintains a global database of stolen item details to reference anyhow.  Why would they care to?  They aren't law enforcement.   I would suspect the only items that might set off some alert are the ones stolen directly from their own stores, not private individuals.


----------



## ahhgoo

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Okay that is good news. But why shouldn't I ask, I mean if the bag would be stolen they might see me as the thief? Can they take the bag away from me then or something like that?
> 
> I'd rather explain the situation first before I hand it over..




If you know or suspect the bag maybe stolen or obtained by illegal means, do not purchase and reward the seller.


----------



## tibaka

ahhgoo said:


> If you know or suspect the bag maybe stolen or obtained by illegal means, do not purchase and reward the seller.


Nobody should buy a bag they think is stolen or even might be stolen. A friend of mine had a crocodile bag stolen and reported it to police, the global art loss register, several auction houses and also the craftsmen at Hermes boutiques with pictures. I can't imagine anyone trying to spa the bag and not being caught.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi everyone, anybody tried shipping back their refurbished bag in HK or the US? Do you have to pay anything in HK/ US (aside from US taxes) once it arrives? Thank you for the intel!


----------



## Pias

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Dear readers,
> 
> I have set my eyes on a Hermes 35 Kelly bag. The bag has already been Authenticated, the seller has no info about the Hermes store where it was initially purchased and doesn't have any paperwork that comes with it. The lady that is selling the bag told me that she bought it for a bit less than the retail price because the first owner didn't have the paperwork anymore. I really love this bag, it would be my first Hermes. I'm almost sure that I will buy it knowing that it is real. The bag needs a spa treatment because it has some minor scratches but I want it gone
> 
> Here are my Questions:
> 
> - If I would buy this bag and go to any Hermes store (knowing the bag is real), will they treat me the same (as nice) as a customer that has paperwork that goes with the bag?
> - Can I enter a Hermes store without paperwork asking for a Spa treatment?
> -Can Hermes help me with the following things if I ask them: Where the bag has been purchased, If the bag is stolen, If I can get any paperwork from Hermes that the bag is real.
> 
> Thank you! I will respond and post a pic with the bag if I decide to get it



You may check with Bababebi first if the bag is authentic.  After that, if you need to recondition your bag, bring it to H near you.  Don't be afraid.  They will treat you as a customer as well.  I, my self, used their spa service before buying anything directly from H store as well.  I never have any paperwork or receipt either, just bags.  For the last q, I don't think they can tell you where the bag been purchased and I don't think they will give you any paperwork either.  If the bag is fake, I remember someone here said they would destroy it.  GL!


----------



## bakeacookie

Not sure where to ask this question, but how much is it to replace the watch strap to an Arceau or Heure H (barenia calfskin strap)? Also, for a quartz movement watch, how much does Hermes charge to replace the battery? 

If there is a more appropriate thread, direction is much needed. Thank you!


----------



## marbella8

bakeacookie said:


> Not sure where to ask this question, but how much is it to replace the watch strap to an Arceau or Heure H (barenia calfskin strap)? Also, for a quartz movement watch, how much does Hermes charge to replace the battery?
> 
> If there is a more appropriate thread, direction is much needed. Thank you!



I would just call your nearest store or Hermes online and ask, might be quicker


----------



## bakeacookie

marbella8 said:


> I would just call your nearest store or Hermes online and ask, might be quicker



Thank you, I always forget I can email customer service! haha silly me.

ETA: Emailed back, I have to contact a repair specialist. 

Does every boutique have a repair specialist?


----------



## marbella8

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you, I always forget I can email customer service! haha silly me.
> 
> ETA: Emailed back, I have to contact a repair specialist.
> 
> Does every boutique have a repair specialist?



Not every boutique, just flagship stores, ie San Framcisco, Becerly Hills, Madison. You can always take it to your local boutique, and they do not have a repair specialist, they will send it to a store that has one. Good luck.


----------



## bakeacookie

marbella8 said:


> Not every boutique, just flagship stores, ie San Framcisco, Becerly Hills, Madison. You can always take it to your local boutique, and they do not have a repair specialist, they will send it to a store that has one. Good luck.




Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you, I always forget I can email customer service! haha silly me.
> 
> ETA: Emailed back, I have to contact a repair specialist.
> 
> Does every boutique have a repair specialist?


Most good-sized boutiques have someone who works on watch straps, even if they don't have a craftsperson on site. If you're in SoCal, Beverly Hills has both a watch repair person (who has been there for years) and their craftswoman, Nora. I don't think SCP has watch repair and definitely no craftspeople.


----------



## marbella8

QuelleFromage said:


> Most good-sized boutiques have someone who works on watch straps, even if they don't have a craftsperson on site. If you're in SoCal, Beverly Hills has both a watch repair person (who has been there for years) and their craftswoman, Nora. I don't think SCP has watch repair and definitely no craftspeople.



Yes, there are slim pickings in South Coast, lol! And it is so dark in the front of the store. That's why I love going to Beverly Hills 

And I can't believe I misspelled San Francisco and Beverly Hills and didn't see it. These phone buttons are so tiny! Back to topic.


----------



## marbella8

Has anyone done a new strap on a vintage Constance in box recently, and we're you happy, and cost? Thank you.


----------



## mandiepie

Hi you guys!
I bought a vintage Kelly black box at an auction. When it arraived it smelled old and was in worse shape than I thought (still decent though). I went to Hermes to send it in for a spa treatment. 6 months later it came back and they told me they will not treat it because the handle has been change by someone else. The SA told me this is normal cause back in the days it was difficult to send it in for reparation so you had to do it local. 
My question is, do you think I can remove the handle and then send it in to Paris? The thing is I can see som bad stitches as well... Would be so sad if I removed the handle just to find out that they still would not work on my bag...


----------



## QuelleFromage

mandiepie said:


> Hi you guys!
> I bought a vintage Kelly black box at an auction. When it arraived it smelled old and was in worse shape than I thought (still decent though). I went to Hermes to send it in for a spa treatment. 6 months later it came back and they told me they will not treat it because the handle has been change by someone else. The SA told me this is normal cause back in the days it was difficult to send it in for reparation so you had to do it local.
> My question is, do you think I can remove the handle and then send it in to Paris? The thing is I can see som bad stitches as well... Would be so sad if I removed the handle just to find out that they still would not work on my bag...


You should speak to the auction house about misrepresenting the repair on the Kelly. You can also try asking H for a handle replacement without actually removing the handle. I honestly don't know what they will say but worth trying.


----------



## marbella8

mandiepie said:


> Hi you guys!
> I bought a vintage Kelly black box at an auction. When it arraived it smelled old and was in worse shape than I thought (still decent though). I went to Hermes to send it in for a spa treatment. 6 months later it came back and they told me they will not treat it because the handle has been change by someone else. The SA told me this is normal cause back in the days it was difficult to send it in for reparation so you had to do it local.
> My question is, do you think I can remove the handle and then send it in to Paris? The thing is I can see som bad stitches as well... Would be so sad if I removed the handle just to find out that they still would not work on my bag...



May I ask which auction house?


----------



## Serva1

I'm considering buying my first vintage piece and the turnlock is loose. Can Hermès repair it? There is no original receipt from Hermès.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Serva1 said:


> I'm considering buying my first vintage piece and the turnlock is loose. Can Hermès repair it? There is no original receipt from Hermès.


Yes, they can.


----------



## Serva1

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, they can.




Thank you for your kind reply, QuelleFromage [emoji1]


----------



## Pias

Serva1 said:


> I'm considering buying my first vintage piece and the turnlock is loose. Can Hermès repair it? There is no original receipt from Hermès.



I just did that in summer.  It was priced around $250.  I'm in California.


----------



## Serva1

Pias said:


> I just did that in summer.  It was priced around $250.  I'm in California.




Thank you Pias and interesting to hear about the costs too [emoji1]


----------



## maggie85_11

Hello everyone,

I bought a Birkin 35cm in Etoupe from Vesriaire Collective. It is a 2008 Birkin but never been used. 
First time shopping at this site. Even though they do quality control for buyer, I still want to double check if the bag is authenticate because the bag is really expensive. So I want to bring it to Hermes to do a spa treatment. I think that's the most effective and reliable way to authenticate a Birkin.  

Here comes my question: Will Hermes accept a brand new Birkin for the Spa treatment? What should I say when I go to store? Is there a better way to say and make them to take my bag to do the spa treatment? Sorry, my question might sound silly. I greatly appreciate any feedbacks. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mistikat

maggie85_11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought a Birkin 35cm in Etoupe from Vesriaire Collective. It is a 2008 Birkin but never been used.
> First time shopping at this site. Even though they do quality control for buyer, I still want to double check if the bag is authenticate because the bag is really expensive. So I want to bring it to Hermes to do a spa treatment. I think that's the most effective and reliable way to authenticate a Birkin.
> 
> Here comes my question: Will Hermes accept a brand new Birkin for the Spa treatment? What should I say when I go to store? Is there a better way to say and make them to take my bag to do the spa treatment? Sorry, my question might sound silly. I greatly appreciate any feedbacks. Thank you in advance.



Please don't send it to Hermes for this purpose. They have clamped down on actual, needed spa requests because so many people are sending bags back for "spa" when what they really want is to check authentication, thus clogging up the repair channels and making it really difficult to get after purchase care for legitimate requests. I have also heard people say that fake bags are confiscated and destroyed, though I do not know if this is true. 

There are many reasonably priced services who can determine for you if the bag is authentic. I encourage you to find and use one to address your concerns.


----------



## maggie85_11

mistikat said:


> Please don't send it to Hermes for this purpose. They have clamped down on actual, needed spa requests because so many people are sending bags back for "spa" when what they really want is to check authentication, thus clogging up the repair channels and making it really difficult to get after purchase care for legitimate requests. I have also heard people say that fake bags are confiscated and destroyed, though I do not know if this is true.
> 
> There are many reasonably priced services who can determine for you if the bag is authentic. I encourage you to find and use one to address your concerns.



Thanks for your advice. Could you recommend some services sites that can do the authentication for Birkin? Thanks a lot.


----------



## CaviarChanel

maggie85_11 said:


> Thanks for your advice. Could you recommend some services sites that can do the authentication for Birkin? Thanks a lot.



I would recommend Bababebei and I have used her service before - she is very knowledgeable and acts fast


----------



## maggie85_11

CaviarChanel said:


> I would recommend Bababebei and I have used her service before - she is very knowledgeable and acts fast



Great! I will contact her. Thank you!~!


----------



## Dluvch

CaviarChanel said:


> I would recommend Bababebei and I have used her service before - she is very knowledgeable and acts fast



+1 Bababebi rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dira919 said:


> +1 Bababebi rocks!!!!!!!!


+2 Bababebi is the H expert.


----------



## tannfran

QuelleFromage said:


> +2 Bababebi is the H expert.




#3.  The absolute best


----------



## hownice2bhappy

Hi, there, a newbie here, thanks for sharing, actually it took me hours to go thru all those stories


----------



## WinterGreen

Does Hermes offer shoe repair like it does for bags? Replacing sole or heel tip? Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

WinterGreen said:


> Does Hermes offer shoe repair like it does for bags? Replacing sole or heel tip? Thanks!



No they don't.


----------



## kellyh

+4 ....bababebi


----------



## hownice2bhappy

Recently bought from Carter Lux, a 24 Karat Gold Plating AppleWatchHermes [CuffVersion] I'm wearing it around 2 weeks. I would like to know; will it be possible to bring it to Hermes France Headquarter for the strap cleansing service?


----------



## hownice2bhappy

hownice2bhappy said:


> problems tackled



previous post edited


----------



## purplepoodles

WinterGreen said:


> Does Hermes offer shoe repair like it does for bags? Replacing sole or heel tip? Thanks!




Your local H store should've able to recommend someone in the area. That is how we found out guy. Good luck a good cobbler makes your shoes last so much better.


----------



## Nankali

Dear PFers, I would appreciate your help with the above question. The Kelly is in Togo and it has loose or even broken stitches on it's corners although it has been just on a Spa. Can it get worse, i.e.. can the leather "give up" on those parts? And can they re-stitch it at H, and how much would it be? 
I tried to find a thread about this matter but failed.. Sorry if I wasn't persistent enough! 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Luxe_lover

I just recently sent my Birkin 35 to the spa to be cleaned but also to have the leather coping redone as it was really worn down. I also asked if i could have the stamp redone because it's starting to fade in one corner. I received a call saying that they could not re-stamp it because the stamp was still pretty good and they would risk creating a shadow if they went over it! That aside, they did an amazing job on the other parts of the service and I was only charged about $300AUD. Also I live in Australia and the bag was only away for 3 months which is lightening speed!!


----------



## Luxe_lover

P.S. I also have privately used bababebi a number of times and she is #1!!!


----------



## fanyuguo

hey ladies, about refurbishing a vintage kelly. If I buy a vintage kelly online, and I have never shopped at any Hermes store,  i.e. they do not have my name in their system, will they still refurbish my bag? Will they ask for my name before providing any service?


----------



## roy40

fanyuguo said:


> hey ladies, about refurbishing a vintage kelly. If I buy a vintage kelly online, and I have never shopped at any Hermes store,  i.e. they do not have my name in their system, will they still refurbish my bag? Will they ask for my name before providing any service?




As long as the bag is authentic, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## mistikat

It depends how vintage. Some stores are now requesting receipts for all spa services for bags older than a couple of years, or where you don't have a buying history with that store.


----------



## cathiey83

do you know if h store can repair bow tie? The clip in the back is coming off ... Just wondering


----------



## fanyuguo

roy40 said:


> As long as the bag is authentic, you shouldn't have any issues.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## purplepoodles

cathiey83 said:


> do you know if h store can repair bow tie? The clip in the back is coming off ... Just wondering




Perhaps, depends on your local store. In the past DH has had ties rebuilt by the in house seamstress who did alterations.


----------



## Lvoemyboys

Can anyone give me an idea how much will it cost to repair the seam on the handles and how long will it take? I can go to the store to ask but i thought id ask here before driving 2 hrs.
Thanks!


----------



## Dluvch

Will hermes repair the trim of a bag if you bought it preloved but have the reciept from the original owner?  Also can a cracked trim on the top of the bag be fixed?


----------



## birthdaybirkin

I am having my HAC refurbished in New York and had no questions asked as far as when/where I purchased or any proof of purchase. I got the gist that as long as it is authentic, they will take it and get back to you with a quote. I am having some cracked trim on the corners re-waxed amongst a few other repairs. Did not seem like any of it would be an issue and was told by the SA that it would come back looking brand new. Will update when I get my quote!


----------



## Dluvch

birthdaybirkin said:


> I am having my HAC refurbished in New York and had no questions asked as far as when/where I purchased or any proof of purchase. I got the gist that as long as it is authentic, they will take it and get back to you with a quote. I am having some cracked trim on the corners re-waxed amongst a few other repairs. Did not seem like any of it would be an issue and was told by the SA that it would come back looking brand new. Will update when I get my quote!



+1 however it will take 8-10 weeks....ugh. The cost is $350 for spa service.


----------



## MSO13

Dira919 said:


> +1 however it will take 8-10 weeks....ugh. The cost is $350 for spa service.



I'm fairly sure that spa prices vary based on what needs to be done to each individual piece. There is not a set price and a formal quote is provided after the bag is reviewed for repair.


----------



## Dluvch

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm fairly sure that spa prices vary based on what needs to be done to each individual piece. There is not a set price and a formal quote is provided after the bag is reviewed for repair.



Yes this is true, this is the quote they gave me for my Birkin they have at the moment.  Hoping it will be done sooner than later otherwise it will be the longest 8-10 weeks.


----------



## birthdaybirkin

I was told up to 14-16 weeks..I really hope it's sooner, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Dluvch

birthdaybirkin said:


> I was told up to 14-16 weeks..I really hope it's sooner, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait!



Is yours going to Paris?  Mine doesn't need to go to Paris they said the inhouse craftsman can do it.


----------



## Dluvch

Does anyone know if you send your gold togo birkin to hermes to get spa will it change the color and texture of the leather?  I love the color just the way it is and am hoping it doesn't change at all. I just wanted to condition it and clean the corners.


----------



## purplepoodles

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm fairly sure that spa prices vary based on what needs to be done to each individual piece. There is not a set price and a formal quote is provided after the bag is reviewed for repair.




Think you are right MrsOwen3, my last purse spa visit cost less and took less time than the original quote. Not sure if it went to the US or France I was just so pleased to get it back and my sales assistant was new.


----------



## birthdaybirkin

Dira919 said:


> Is yours going to Paris?  Mine doesn't need to go to Paris they said the inhouse craftsman can do it.



I still haven't received my quote, but that was basing it on having the craftsman do the work. Hoping the SA was being overly generous with her estimate, seems much longer than others have gotten &#128522;


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dira919 said:


> Does anyone know if you send your gold togo birkin to hermes to get spa will it change the color and texture of the leather?  I love the color just the way it is and am hoping it doesn't change at all. I just wanted to condition it and clean the corners.


They don't dye bags, so no reason the color should change. My gold Clemence B has been spa'd twice and is exactly the same in color and feel. 
In general they will clean the exterior and touch up the corners, probably polish the HW. After that it would depend on any specific fixes you ask for.


----------



## Dluvch

QuelleFromage said:


> They don't dye bags, so no reason the color should change. My gold Clemence B has been spa'd twice and is exactly the same in color and feel.
> In general they will clean the exterior and touch up the corners, probably polish the HW. After that it would depend on any specific fixes you ask for.



Thank you I was freaking out!!!  You have eased my mind my friend  have a lovely weekend!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dira919 said:


> Thank you I was freaking out!!!  You have eased my mind my friend  have a lovely weekend!


Awww don't freak out   Your bag will be well taken care of and beautiful. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dluvch

QuelleFromage said:


> Awww don't freak out   Your bag will be well taken care of and beautiful. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## AddictedToH

Has anyone brought their bag for spa/cleaning and it came back worse?? TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

AddictedToH said:


> Has anyone brought their bag for spa/cleaning and it came back worse?? TIA



Worse no
No difference  or not much work  done yes


----------



## purplepoodles

AddictedToH said:


> Has anyone brought their bag for spa/cleaning and it came back worse?? TIA




No but my first refurbished bag, a brighton blue Christine had a spa visit to redye the corners. The new dye was a somewhat brighter blue and took a few months to fade into the surrounding leather. Now it's impossible to tell that there has been any work done. 

Thinking back the only work that has not been absolutely excellent has been punching extra holes in a SO barenia watch strap. No one in the store at the time really wanted to do the work, looking back now that was not a good sign. In future I'll take my H straps to my watch guy.


----------



## antschulina

Dear tPFs!
I would like to bring my B for a refurbishment, but my local H does not accept the bag!
Over the past 2 years, and since I got my B from the H boutique, I have been using it almost every day, including holidays, city trips, business trips and so on. After this intense use, the handles have darkened, the corners show 'corner wear' and the 'glue' has started to peel on many spots, including the straps, the handles, where it even has cracked, and you can almost see the two separated parts of the leather. I already tried to bring my B for spa last October, but the H shop refused because it was still in good condition. Now that the glue has cracked I am totally bothered. I waited for the bag and paid its full price, and after 2 years there are major issues, but H does not want to address them. And I do not want to 'insist' by going back and forth to the shop every 3 months to see if they accepted it for spa. So my questions are: will the bag last for one more year? What do you think as an experienced H user...?
Or should I bring my bag to another H in a bigger city like Paris or Brussels, because it could get even more damaged in 1 year?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## maplemoose

Maybe post a picture ? They do get pretty tight in taking good condition bag so that the line won't be clogged. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Une_passante

antschulina said:


> Dear tPFs!
> Should I bring my bag to another H in a bigger city like Paris or Brussels, because it could get even more damaged in 1 year?
> Thank you for your help!


I am sorry that you are experiencing so many issues. I am surprised that your local H won't take the bag in. I would personally try a different store but as far as I know, Brussels would have to ship your bag to Paris as I don't recall them doing repairs onsite.
Good luck


----------



## frenchblueroom

Hello, just joined tPF 
I sent my birkin to a 3rd party bag spa just last year to get it cleaned inside and out (as Hermes does not clean the insides). The beeswax on my bag has worn off over time and was wondering if Hermes would still accept my bag for servicing after it was sent elsewhere to get cleaned?


----------



## antschulina

maplemoose said:


> Maybe post a picture ? They do get pretty tight in taking good condition bag so that the line won't be clogged. Sorry to hear it.




Thank you maplemoose! I will post pictures later today as I am not at home now. I didn't know they wanted bags in a good condition. I believed the same as you mentionned - bring your bag to spa on a regular basis - so it can last you really long. But at my local shop they refused the bag for spa because it was not enough 'damaged'. I thought you could decide yourself as a client. This unwritten 'policy' is really annoying as much as this whole vip distinction.
I could try a different SA, and make sure that it is accepted. But again, I think they could refuse it.
I am also very bothered because my handles started to darken during the first 6 months, and all H shops so far, except my local shop, told me that this wasn't normal for such a young bag. The handles darkened  in spite of wearing twillies for a at least 3-4 months! I also paid attention to the bag, and never put it on the floor, and never wore handcream when wearing the bag as handheld. And now this result and on top of that they refuse to spa the bag.


----------



## antschulina

Une_passante said:


> I am sorry that you are experiencing so many issues. I am surprised that your local H won't take the bag in. I would personally try a different store but as far as I know, Brussels would have to ship your bag to Paris as I don't recall them doing repairs onsite.
> 
> Good luck




Thank you une passante!
Yes I am more and more convinced about Brussels. Especially because I anyway planned a visit for March. I think I will call them beforehand.
Brussels send their bags to Paris, as does my local shop. And that's ok, although it will involve waiting.
I am surprised too, because most people do, at least here on tPF, bring their bags to a regular spa.
I am so bothered! The quality of the bag does not correspond to the price and the waiting time. And this repair service is not really what I would a luxe brand expect to be. After all we pay for the service.


----------



## Princess D

antschulina said:


> Dear tPFs!
> I would like to bring my B for a refurbishment, but my local H does not accept the bag!
> Over the past 2 years, and since I got my B from the H boutique, I have been using it almost every day, including holidays, city trips, business trips and so on. After this intense use, the handles have darkened, the corners show 'corner wear' and the 'glue' has started to peel on many spots, including the straps, the handles, where it even has cracked, and you can almost see the two separated parts of the leather. I already tried to bring my B for spa last October, but the H shop refused because it was still in good condition. Now that the glue has cracked I am totally bothered. I waited for the bag and paid its full price, and after 2 years there are major issues, but H does not want to address them. And I do not want to 'insist' by going back and forth to the shop every 3 months to see if they accepted it for spa. So my questions are: will the bag last for one more year? What do you think as an experienced H user...?
> Or should I bring my bag to another H in a bigger city like Paris or Brussels, because it could get even more damaged in 1 year?
> Thank you for your help!




I agree with the other member about trying another store.  I have brought in bags that still look extremely new for spa because I was afraid the small corner wear and other areas that start to peel would worsen if I waited.  The SA would comment on how it doesn't need repair yet, in a friendly , striking a conversation way, but still took my bag in for general cleaning and addressed the issues I raised.


----------



## Dluvch

Princess D said:


> I agree with the other member about trying another store.  I have brought in bags that still look extremely new for spa because I was afraid the small corner wear and other areas that start to peel would worsen if I waited.  The SA would comment on how it doesn't need repair yet, in a friendly , striking a conversation way, but still took my bag in for general cleaning and addressed the issues I raised.



+1. They said the same to me that it really didn't need to be spa because my bag looked brand new but they still took it as it had some corner wear and the trim needed to be rewaxed.


----------



## antschulina

Princess D said:


> I agree with the other member about trying another store.  I have brought in bags that still look extremely new for spa because I was afraid the small corner wear and other areas that start to peel would worsen if I waited.  The SA would comment on how it doesn't need repair yet, in a friendly , striking a conversation way, but still took my bag in for general cleaning and addressed the issues I raised.




Thank you Princess D for chiming in! I am really thinking about Brussels now! And will probably do so. It so annoying that they really do a bad job in terms of client service for repair! I feel that if I continue to peel this corner wear, there won't be any leather soon, and they won't be able to repair the bag. I'll post pictures now.


----------



## antschulina

Here we go for my corner wear, handles and glue


----------



## antschulina




----------



## mistikat

antschulina said:


> View attachment 3250000



They have tightened their policy on taking items for spa. Sorry, but I can see why they are refusing your bag. The resin wear doesn't look at all bad and while the corners are scuffed the bag appears to overall be in excellent shape in these photos.


----------



## maplemoose

I am sorry. I meant they won't take bags in good condition. Based on what you said, it should be taken. I am not certain what they can do about darkened handle. But it sounds strange for it to darken even with twirly.


----------



## maplemoose

Gorgeous bag ! A corner touch up will be nice. Try another store. Good luck.


----------



## QuelleFromage

antschulina said:


> View attachment 3250000


I had the same splitting issue with my gold B handles after four years of light use and H repaired them gratis (restitch and resin). They said if the bag was much older (10 years+) they would have charged.

Other than that and the corner scuffing, the bag doesn't seem to have issues? Maybe a little re-resining? Meanwhile if you are concerned about the corners you could condition them to ameliorate any peeling - but they should not peel - this is scuffing from the bag hitting things. Anyway...my spa would take it, so try Brussels and good luck!


----------



## marbella8

I would try another store, because once your handle gets too dark, that's really hard to clean up. Don't wear the bag anymore without a twilly, and a lighter one than the bag I would say.

I think I know where you say the leather is separating, is it the sides at the top? It looks worn there. I would be concerned about that.

Here's my advice- I know you paid a LOT for this bag, but no bag, even an Hermes, is meant to be carried every day for a couple years without showing some wear and tear. Other brands would have looked like they would go in the donate pile if you carried them so much, so this is a testament to H's quality. 

I remember Chanel service once told me to never carry a bag for more than a month at a time, which I never do, max 2 weeks, if you want to keep it in good condition. Use your bag, but give it a break for a few days every month, and take it to another store for a spa, because everyone's tolerance for wear on their bags is different. Good luck and let us know what Brussels says.


----------



## hermesctn

looking for some expert advice so of course i come here!    sorry it's rather a long story...

i have a 35cm kelly in togo which i purchased in paris FSH a few years ago, which i love and used on city trips sparingly.  soon i realized that the leather loop on the handle - the part that attaches to the mental loop - felt soft and not quite right.  i waited until the next time i was in paris with it and took it to the repair dept to ask if it seemed right to them.  long story short, they said no, it was likely a manufacturing defect since it was clear the bag was in good condition otherwise, however it would make more sense to leave the bag for review for repair or replacement at my home store near NYC than in Paris because of proximity.

so, i left the bag at an Hermes near my home in the US.  they sent the bag to Paris, who confirmed the handle was not correct by their error, and it (the handle) would be replaced free of charge.  several months later, i was called to come pick up the bag.  when i was inspecting the handle, i noticed that some small holes were visible on top of the bag by the leather tab (just 2 or 3) where the new tab didn't cover up presumably holes from the original handle assembly.  

the SA was a bit reticent when i pointed it out, said that changing the handle again could weaken the leather - there were only so many times they could stitch and re-stitch in the same spot - and advised maybe they could fill it in a bit with paint the holes, but it would not be permanent.  i felt that was not quite an okay solution, and asked to leave the bag again, this time to be assessed by craftspeople in NYC.  NYC agreed it was not done to the level expected by the repair team - they were surprised it passed the quality check in Paris in fact, and they said they'd see about it again. 

well, i got the call today they replaced the handle again and the bag is ready for pick up.  that makes 3 handle replacements on a bag which is otherwise in very nice condition.  i expressed some hesitation again - explaining it was one of their own SAs who had said restitching over may weaken the leather.  what should i do if in 10 years from now the handle is so weakened and pulls and looks awful?  the person i spoke with, in charge of repairs for the store, said that all the paperwork is electronic, and that if in a couple years something is not right would the handle they would have a record of that.  he also kindly read on the paperwork that Paris hoped i was now happy with the result, and reminded me that they do did the repair free of charge.  

so, my question to all of you is - does this sound typical?  should i go and pick up the bag and just not think about everything it's been through to get it fixed?  am i being too much of a worrywart?  i plan to use this bag for a lifetime, it's not a throw away item of course, or one i hope to resell.  

i should mention we have moved several times and don't have a regular SA anymore; I am not a good customer of the store here in the US where the repair is being handled (I don't think that should matter but perhaps it does).  

also sorry for no photos, i lacked the forethought to do it each time.  sort of the emotion of the moment when they take the bag, i never said, "wait, let me take a picture!"  

thanks for all your advice and thoughts on this!


----------



## purplelism

Hi Ladies!

Know i can trust this forum for some good knowledge!

Can the Hermes Spa Treatment remove or treat mold spots on a Ostrich Birkin?
Some spots are as big as the size of a ladybug and some are tiny but sparingly over the top flap and the front and back body of the bag. 

Wanting to see if anyone has the same issue with their birdie and if the Hermes Spa Treatment could save it?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## antschulina

QuelleFromage said:


> I had the same splitting issue with my gold B handles after four years of light use and H repaired them gratis (restitch and resin). They said if the bag was much older (10 years+) they would have charged.
> 
> Other than that and the corner scuffing, the bag doesn't seem to have issues? Maybe a little re-resining? Meanwhile if you are concerned about the corners you could condition them to ameliorate any peeling - but they should not peel - this is scuffing from the bag hitting things. Anyway...my spa would take it, so try Brussels and good luck!



Thank you QuelleFromage!
Yes I agree on the re-resining, which should be done on most parts, and especially on the handles. I also agree on the corner wear that should not develop into loss of leather parts. For the remaining parts of the bag I cannot really see any other problem.
I was about to call Brussels, to ask whether I could drop by and leave my bag with them. They did not answer their phone, so I will try again and again.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## antschulina

mistikat said:


> They have tightened their policy on taking items for spa. Sorry, but I can see why they are refusing your bag. The resin wear doesn't look at all bad and while the corners are scuffed the bag appears to overall be in excellent shape in these photos.



Thank you mistikat for your answer. They said exactly what you said.
I think I will try Brussels, and if in Brussels they said the same, I'll wait one more year and see if it will be accepted for spa.


----------



## antschulina

Princess D said:


> I agree with the other member about trying another store.  I have brought in bags that still look extremely new for spa because I was afraid the small corner wear and other areas that start to peel would worsen if I waited.  The SA would comment on how it doesn't need repair yet, in a friendly , striking a conversation way, but still took my bag in for general cleaning and addressed the issues I raised.



Thank you Princess D!
I plan to drop by at H in Brussels. I will try to leave my bag with them, to have my corners conditioned, and the resin re-applied. Except from that the bag looks great and is still like new.
Did you have to insist when you tried another shop, or were they ready to accept your bag? I am afraid they would say "bring your bag to your local H"... and hope they won't say that.


----------



## antschulina

Dira919 said:


> +1. They said the same to me that it really didn't need to be spa because my bag looked brand new but they still took it as it had some corner wear and the trim needed to be rewaxed.



Thank you Dira919,

Did you have to insist? I am afraid they would say "go to your local H shop".


----------



## antschulina

maplemoose said:


> I am sorry. I meant they won't take bags in good condition. Based on what you said, it should be taken. I am not certain what they can do about darkened handle. But it sounds strange for it to darken even with twirly.



Thank you maplemousse,

I agree with you. Moreover, I went to 2 other H stores last year. At both H shops they said it wasn't normal to have the handles that dark after mere 1 year and a half of wear (my bag was "younger" at that moment). Both shops were very friendly and suggested to take the bag for spa. However, since I were on vacation and work trips on both occasions, I could not leave the bag there.
I'll definitely try Brussels, and let you all know!!


----------



## antschulina

marbella8 said:


> I would try another store, because once your handle gets too dark, that's really hard to clean up. Don't wear the bag anymore without a twilly, and a lighter one than the bag I would say.
> 
> I think I know where you say the leather is separating, is it the sides at the top? It looks worn there. I would be concerned about that.
> 
> Here's my advice- I know you paid a LOT for this bag, but no bag, even an Hermes, is meant to be carried every day for a couple years without showing some wear and tear. Other brands would have looked like they would go in the donate pile if you carried them so much, so this is a testament to H's quality.
> 
> I remember Chanel service once told me to never carry a bag for more than a month at a time, which I never do, max 2 weeks, if you want to keep it in good condition. Use your bag, but give it a break for a few days every month, and take it to another store for a spa, because everyone's tolerance for wear on their bags is different. Good luck and let us know what Brussels says.



Thank you marbella,

I agree with you, and started to rotate them on a regular basis  
After 1-2 weeks of rest, my B looks a bit less "stretched" on the back. This is definitely a good thing to do.
I really feel concerned about the corner wear and the resin and my handles. Their service bugs me, because with obvious premium prices, and waiting times of 6 months for spa, I expect a shop at least to accept the bag. After all, we pay for all this service.
I'll definitely try Brussels in the next couple of weeks. I will call them before going there, to make sure there won't be surprises. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## antschulina

hermesctn said:


> looking for some expert advice so of course i come here!    sorry it's rather a long story...
> 
> i have a 35cm kelly in togo which i purchased in paris FSH a few years ago, which i love and used on city trips sparingly.  soon i realized that the leather loop on the handle - the part that attaches to the mental loop - felt soft and not quite right.  i waited until the next time i was in paris with it and took it to the repair dept to ask if it seemed right to them.  long story short, they said no, it was likely a manufacturing defect since it was clear the bag was in good condition otherwise, however it would make more sense to leave the bag for review for repair or replacement at my home store near NYC than in Paris because of proximity.
> 
> so, i left the bag at an Hermes near my home in the US.  they sent the bag to Paris, who confirmed the handle was not correct by their error, and it (the handle) would be replaced free of charge.  several months later, i was called to come pick up the bag.  when i was inspecting the handle, i noticed that some small holes were visible on top of the bag by the leather tab (just 2 or 3) where the new tab didn't cover up presumably holes from the original handle assembly.
> 
> the SA was a bit reticent when i pointed it out, said that changing the handle again could weaken the leather - there were only so many times they could stitch and re-stitch in the same spot - and advised maybe they could fill it in a bit with paint the holes, but it would not be permanent.  i felt that was not quite an okay solution, and asked to leave the bag again, this time to be assessed by craftspeople in NYC.  NYC agreed it was not done to the level expected by the repair team - they were surprised it passed the quality check in Paris in fact, and they said they'd see about it again.
> 
> well, i got the call today they replaced the handle again and the bag is ready for pick up.  that makes 3 handle replacements on a bag which is otherwise in very nice condition.  i expressed some hesitation again - explaining it was one of their own SAs who had said restitching over may weaken the leather.  what should i do if in 10 years from now the handle is so weakened and pulls and looks awful?  the person i spoke with, in charge of repairs for the store, said that all the paperwork is electronic, and that if in a couple years something is not right would the handle they would have a record of that.  he also kindly read on the paperwork that Paris hoped i was now happy with the result, and reminded me that they do did the repair free of charge.
> 
> so, my question to all of you is - does this sound typical?  should i go and pick up the bag and just not think about everything it's been through to get it fixed?  am i being too much of a worrywart?  i plan to use this bag for a lifetime, it's not a throw away item of course, or one i hope to resell.
> 
> i should mention we have moved several times and don't have a regular SA anymore; I am not a good customer of the store here in the US where the repair is being handled (I don't think that should matter but perhaps it does).
> 
> also sorry for no photos, i lacked the forethought to do it each time.  sort of the emotion of the moment when they take the bag, i never said, "wait, let me take a picture!"
> 
> thanks for all your advice and thoughts on this!



IMO going back and forth 3 times to get the handle repaired is fully ok. I would probably have done the same.
H is a very exclusive brand: We wait for the bags and we pay a premium price, for a serious promise from H, which is legally purchased leather, premium leather, "Made in France", quality control, and the right treatment of their salespeople, crafts people, and products. I think that their statement is strong, and by purchasing any item from them, I expect a bag that would last me my lifetime. If the error was done by them, then they should acknowledge the defect, and make your reparations free of charge. As a client, we should not compromise or settle. I hope they repaired your bag by now. Keep us posted!


----------



## Dluvch

antschulina said:


> Thank you Dira919,
> 
> Did you have to insist? I am afraid they would say "go to your local H shop".



Yes I had to insist. They were reluctant to take it. They are very strict.


----------



## Princess D

antschulina said:


> Thank you Princess D!
> I plan to drop by at H in Brussels. I will try to leave my bag with them, to have my corners conditioned, and the resin re-applied. Except from that the bag looks great and is still like new.
> Did you have to insist when you tried another shop, or were they ready to accept your bag? I am afraid they would say "bring your bag to your local H"... and hope they won't say that.



Hi, I didn't have to insist or do anything else actually.  The store took my bag and sent it for general cleaning.  They never rejected the bag - only commented on how new my bag actually is, that it doesn't really "need" spa yet.  But they never said anything about not taking the bag in.


----------



## antschulina

Princess D said:


> Hi, I didn't have to insist or do anything else actually.  The store took my bag and sent it for general cleaning.  They never rejected the bag - only commented on how new my bag actually is, that it doesn't really "need" spa yet.  But they never said anything about not taking the bag in.




Thank you,
I'll try to call the store in Brussels, to clarify their policy. I am not keen about going there and spending the rest of the day in Bxl carrying my bag with me.


----------



## marbella8

antschulina said:


> Thank you marbella,
> 
> I agree with you, and started to rotate them on a regular basis
> After 1-2 weeks of rest, my B looks a bit less "stretched" on the back. This is definitely a good thing to do.
> I really feel concerned about the corner wear and the resin and my handles. Their service bugs me, because with obvious premium prices, and waiting times of 6 months for spa, I expect a shop at least to accept the bag. After all, we pay for all this service.
> I'll definitely try Brussels in the next couple of weeks. I will call them before going there, to make sure there won't be surprises. I'll keep everyone posted!



You are in the right to ask for your bag to be serviced, regardless of what they think- the corners could be touched up and the bag re-resined, even if it is easy for them, you are going to pay them for the service, so they should just take it to appease you. I agree, we all buy H for their after-care services. To me, handles absorb dirt and dust once they are a little dirty, because the dirt is a combination of sweat and oil/creams, so make sure to keep it in a box or dustbag, slightly stuffed, until you go to Brussels. I would be very matter-of-fact and mention that you are unhappy with the amount of wear your bag is showing in such a short time and would like a spa and re-resin. Don't give them the option to not accept the bag. Good luck!


----------



## antschulina

marbella8 said:


> You are in the right to ask for your bag to be serviced, regardless of what they think- the corners could be touched up and the bag re-resined, even if it is easy for them, you are going to pay them for the service, so they should just take it to appease you. I agree, we all buy H for their after-care services. To me, handles absorb dirt and dust once they are a little dirty, because the dirt is a combination of sweat and oil/creams, so make sure to keep it in a box or dustbag, slightly stuffed, until you go to Brussels. I would be very matter-of-fact and mention that you are unhappy with the amount of wear your bag is showing in such a short time and would like a spa and re-resin. Don't give them the option to not accept the bag. Good luck!




Thank you Marbella, I will keep everyone posted


----------



## CrackBerryCream

birthdaybirkin said:


> I was told up to 14-16 weeks..I really hope it's sooner, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait!



So the bag will be at H for 14-16 weeks?! Or is that a waiting time from when you tell them you want a repair (while still having the bag at home) until they will take it in? Sorry for the probably stupid question, I'm a H repair newbie so to say and the thought of my B being away for many months is rather disconcerting, also given that someone's bag was lost at spa 

I only need a resin application as one of the handles split (and the other one is close to it). Will go to my H store this weekend to ask how long the wait for that would be...


----------



## QuelleFromage

CrackBerryCream said:


> So the bag will be at H for 14-16 weeks?! Or is that a waiting time from when you tell them you want a repair (while still having the bag at home) until they will take it in? Sorry for the probably stupid question, I'm a H repair newbie so to say and the thought of my B being away for many months is rather disconcerting, also given that someone's bag was lost at spa
> 
> I only need a resin application as one of the handles split (and the other one is close to it). Will go to my H store this weekend to ask how long the wait for that would be...


When I had this done it took two weeks, but I have a craftsperson at my store. I have had spa take 6-8 weeks at the same store.  If a bag goes to Paris it can take a long time. Do you have a store nearby with a craftsperson?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

QuelleFromage said:


> When I had this done it took two weeks, but I have a craftsperson at my store. I have had spa take 6-8 weeks at the same store.  If a bag goes to Paris it can take a long time. Do you have a store nearby with a craftsperson?



Thanks for your reply! I'll ask if there is one, but I fear the franchise stores in Austria won't have one :-/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

antschulina said:


> Thank you maplemoose! I will post pictures later today as I am not at home now. I didn't know they wanted bags in a good condition. I believed the same as you mentionned - bring your bag to spa on a regular basis - so it can last you really long. But at my local shop they refused the bag for spa because it was not enough 'damaged'. I thought you could decide yourself as a client. This unwritten 'policy' is really annoying as much as this whole vip distinction.
> I could try a different SA, and make sure that it is accepted. But again, I think they could refuse it.
> I am also very bothered because my handles started to darken during the first 6 months, and all H shops so far, except my local shop, told me that this wasn't normal for such a young bag. The handles darkened  in spite of wearing twillies for a at least 3-4 months! I also paid attention to the bag, and never put it on the floor, and never wore handcream when wearing the bag as handheld. And now this result and on top of that they refuse to spa the bag.



Hermes will not touch darkened handles nor the bags interior. 
Handles will need to be replaced.


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Good day, lovely ladies of TPF! I have a b30 in rose tyrien since it is epsom, i find that it is not as sensitive as other leathers. But to my surprise I see quite a handful of scuffs that looks light gray and marks on it. Any Idea how to care for it or if I have it shipped to the bag spa, if it will retain pretty much its color pristine condition? Please help! I've tried baby wipes but it didn't diminish it at all. [emoji30] Its my absolute favorite bag and color! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## mistikat

Moving this to the spa thread; just a helpful hint - baby wipes are actually not recommended to care for bags and if you rub and use enough pressure you can lift colour and create permanent marks. What you are showing looks like normal wear and epsom is less easily refurbished than other leathers. Send it to the spa if it's really bothering you and see what they say.


----------



## Princess D

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Good day, lovely ladies of TPF! I have a b30 in rose tyrien since it is epsom, i find that it is not as sensitive as other leathers. But to my surprise I see quite a handful of scuffs that looks light gray and marks on it. Any Idea how to care for it or if I have it shipped to the bag spa, if it will retain pretty much its color pristine condition? Please help! I've tried baby wipes but it didn't diminish it at all. [emoji30] Its my absolute favorite bag and color! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261562
> View attachment 3261563
> View attachment 3261564
> View attachment 3261565
> View attachment 3261569
> View attachment 3261570
> View attachment 3261571




I have the same bag but mine hasn't been used enough to show any wear.  Please let us know how the spa goes as I'm interested to know how Epsom is refurbished.  I have an Epsom K in kiwi and after using for a week on a trip, one of the corners had a brown stain which I removed with a clean eraser( for pencils ).  A small part of the leather was peeled and it couldn't be fixed.  I'll try the spa when the bag gets more use.  [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## antschulina

As promised, I am keeping you all updated. I got good news! Today I dropped off my B at the H Brussels store, and they were more than ready to take my bag for a touch up! Thanks for all your advices here! I will post pre/post pictures as soon as I will have my bag back!



Une_passante said:


> I am sorry that you are experiencing so many issues. I am surprised that your local H won't take the bag in. I would personally try a different store but as far as I know, Brussels would have to ship your bag to Paris as I don't recall them doing repairs onsite.
> 
> Good luck







frenchblueroom said:


> Hello, just joined tPF
> I sent my birkin to a 3rd party bag spa just last year to get it cleaned inside and out (as Hermes does not clean the insides). The beeswax on my bag has worn off over time and was wondering if Hermes would still accept my bag for servicing after it was sent elsewhere to get cleaned?







Princess D said:


> I agree with the other member about trying another store.  I have brought in bags that still look extremely new for spa because I was afraid the small corner wear and other areas that start to peel would worsen if I waited.  The SA would comment on how it doesn't need repair yet, in a friendly , striking a conversation way, but still took my bag in for general cleaning and addressed the issues I raised.







Dira919 said:


> +1. They said the same to me that it really didn't need to be spa because my bag looked brand new but they still took it as it had some corner wear and the trim needed to be rewaxed.







mistikat said:


> They have tightened their policy on taking items for spa. Sorry, but I can see why they are refusing your bag. The resin wear doesn't look at all bad and while the corners are scuffed the bag appears to overall be in excellent shape in these photos.







maplemoose said:


> I am sorry. I meant they won't take bags in good condition. Based on what you said, it should be taken. I am not certain what they can do about darkened handle. But it sounds strange for it to darken even with twirly.







maplemoose said:


> Gorgeous bag ! A corner touch up will be nice. Try another store. Good luck.







QuelleFromage said:


> I had the same splitting issue with my gold B handles after four years of light use and H repaired them gratis (restitch and resin). They said if the bag was much older (10 years+) they would have charged.
> 
> Other than that and the corner scuffing, the bag doesn't seem to have issues? Maybe a little re-resining? Meanwhile if you are concerned about the corners you could condition them to ameliorate any peeling - but they should not peel - this is scuffing from the bag hitting things. Anyway...my spa would take it, so try Brussels and good luck!







marbella8 said:


> I would try another store, because once your handle gets too dark, that's really hard to clean up. Don't wear the bag anymore without a twilly, and a lighter one than the bag I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know where you say the leather is separating, is it the sides at the top? It looks worn there. I would be concerned about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my advice- I know you paid a LOT for this bag, but no bag, even an Hermes, is meant to be carried every day for a couple years without showing some wear and tear. Other brands would have looked like they would go in the donate pile if you carried them so much, so this is a testament to H's quality.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Chanel service once told me to never carry a bag for more than a month at a time, which I never do, max 2 weeks, if you want to keep it in good condition. Use your bag, but give it a break for a few days every month, and take it to another store for a spa, because everyone's tolerance for wear on their bags is different. Good luck and let us know what Brussels says.


----------



## antschulina

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Good day, lovely ladies of TPF! I have a b30 in rose tyrien since it is epsom, i find that it is not as sensitive as other leathers. But to my surprise I see quite a handful of scuffs that looks light gray and marks on it. Any Idea how to care for it or if I have it shipped to the bag spa, if it will retain pretty much its color pristine condition? Please help! I've tried baby wipes but it didn't diminish it at all. [emoji30] Its my absolute favorite bag and color! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261562
> View attachment 3261563
> View attachment 3261564
> View attachment 3261565
> View attachment 3261569
> View attachment 3261570
> View attachment 3261571




Your bag shows corner wear, which is normal, and unavoidable. I believe that the 'greyish' stains are dirt. You can remove dirt by using a white pencil eraser, with light and circular movements. Try to avoid rubbing too fast and too harsh on your leather. After this you should condition with lexol ph wipes, and remove the excess. You can also ask Docride in her thread, or check her suggestions by reading her thread. She has amazing tips and can really help you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

antschulina said:


> Your bag shows corner wear, which is normal, and unavoidable. I believe that the 'greyish' stains are dirt. You can remove dirt by using a white pencil eraser, with light and circular movements. Try to avoid rubbing too fast and too harsh on your leather. After this you should condition with lexol ph wipes, and remove the excess. You can also ask Docride in her thread, or check her suggestions by reading her thread. She has amazing tips and can really help you.


Totally agree. I used Lexol wipes to take pen marks off the interior of a Birkin and it removed almost all of it (and they were old pen marks).


----------



## tink3rb3ll

Hi all.. I just got a vintage square c stamp Kelly and the portion of the handle that hold on to the handle ring  and the bag seems to be splitting... So is there chances for it to be repaired in Singapore?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## marbella8

antschulina said:


> As promised, I am keeping you all updated. I got good news! Today I dropped off my B at the H Brussels store, and they were more than ready to take my bag for a touch up! Thanks for all your advices here! I will post pre/post pictures as soon as I will have my bag back!



Thanks for the update. I am happy for you that they took your bag. Please post after photos


----------



## Rose.b

Just wondering if any of you have B/K with hotstamp bleeding? (I'm referring to HERMES MADE IN PARIS) My Birkin has this issue and I've read somewhere that it can be done in FSH, unfortunately I live in Asia so I really appreciate if anyone can share their experience of restamping in Hermes. TIA


----------



## Princess D

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Good day, lovely ladies of TPF! I have a b30 in rose tyrien since it is epsom, i find that it is not as sensitive as other leathers. But to my surprise I see quite a handful of scuffs that looks light gray and marks on it. Any Idea how to care for it or if I have it shipped to the bag spa, if it will retain pretty much its color pristine condition? Please help! I've tried baby wipes but it didn't diminish it at all. [emoji30] Its my absolute favorite bag and color! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261562
> View attachment 3261563
> View attachment 3261564
> View attachment 3261565
> View attachment 3261569
> View attachment 3261570
> View attachment 3261571




Remember I said my RT birkin has not been used so no issues yet?  I took it out for CNY and used for about a week.  I don't take public transport and basically it's just from the car to a nice restaurant or from the car to office where it has its own seat.  Wanted to switch to another bag today and saw one of the corners is already peeled!!! I mean peeled where I can see the white under the color.  I have other heavily used bags in Togo and clemence and the wear shown on those leathers were never dry and peeled!  The wear on Togo and clemence somehow blended in and are easier on the eyes if you know what I mean.  Actually the same thing happened to my kiwi Kelly in Epsom after 6 days of use on a trip.  As much as I love how Epsom takes color I would never buy another Epsom bag.  At the price point the bag should not show wear like this after 7 days if use.  It's a shame as I really wanted to use these 2 bags but I don't like my bags scruffy and peeled... 


Can you see the white peeled part like the leather is sliced?!


----------



## Serva1

Princess D said:


> Remember I said my RT birkin has not been used so no issues yet?  I took it out for CNY and used for about a week.  I don't take public transport and basically it's just from the car to a nice restaurant or from the car to office where it has its own seat.  Wanted to switch to another bag today and saw one of the corners is already peeled!!! I mean peeled where I can see the white under the color.  I have other heavily used bags in Togo and clemence and the wear shown on those leathers were never dry and peeled!  The wear on Togo and clemence somehow blended in and are easier on the eyes if you know what I mean.  Actually the same thing happened to my kiwi Kelly in Epsom after 6 days of use on a trip.  As much as I love how Epsom takes color I would never buy another Epsom bag.  At the price point the bag should not show wear like this after 7 days if use.  It's a shame as I really wanted to use these 2 bags but I don't like my bags scruffy and peeled...
> View attachment 3275435
> 
> Can you see the white peeled part like the leather is sliced?!




Yes I can see the scruffy peeled leather. My etoupe B35, that is a workhorse and travel companion, has some scuffs and I have accepted that but I completely understand how you feel about the white peeled part, because my other bags I want to keep perfect. 

I have no epsom bags except for a KW that I seldom use and only as a clutch.I have been very pleased with my epsom slgs too. So sad epsom didn't work for you. Chevre would probably be better. Thank you for sharing, now I don't regret rejecting a sellier K in epsom.


----------



## Princess D

Serva1 said:


> Yes I can see the scruffy peeled leather. My etoupe B35, that is a workhorse and travel companion, has some scuffs and I have accepted that but I completely understand how you feel about the white peeled part, because my other bags I want to keep perfect.
> 
> I have no epsom bags except for a KW that I seldom use and only as a clutch.I have been very pleased with my epsom slgs too. So sad epsom didn't work for you. Chevre would probably be better. Thank you for sharing, now I don't regret rejecting a sellier K in epsom.




Thank you for your response! My etoupe B is 30cm and it's been a workhorse as well.  There are scratches and corner wear which I don't mind and just adds character to the bag.  In my opinion Togo, clemence and even swift wears much better as the corner wear is usually just a lighter color compared to other parts of the bag and the spa usually addresses that.  I have bags that came back with those corners touched up and looks new.  Epsom on the other hand.... The peeled part to me, is not wear but seems like my bag is damaged and broken if you know what I mean.  I'm so disappointed as I never have bags H or not that show such wear/ damage after literally 6 uses!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Princess D said:


> Remember I said my RT birkin has not been used so no issues yet?  I took it out for CNY and used for about a week.  I don't take public transport and basically it's just from the car to a nice restaurant or from the car to office where it has its own seat.  Wanted to switch to another bag today and saw one of the corners is already peeled!!! I mean peeled where I can see the white under the color.  I have other heavily used bags in Togo and clemence and the wear shown on those leathers were never dry and peeled!  The wear on Togo and clemence somehow blended in and are easier on the eyes if you know what I mean.  Actually the same thing happened to my kiwi Kelly in Epsom after 6 days of use on a trip.  As much as I love how Epsom takes color I would never buy another Epsom bag.  At the price point the bag should not show wear like this after 7 days if use.  It's a shame as I really wanted to use these 2 bags but I don't like my bags scruffy and peeled...
> View attachment 3275435
> 
> Can you see the white peeled part like the leather is sliced?!


Wow, that looks like something sharp scratched your bag (which it did not)! This should not be a week's wear....that said, it's hard to see even magnified. No one else will notice, but I know it's upsetting.

 I'm not familiar with Epsom but I am really sorry this happened to your bag. I could say we overthink tiny issues here, and we do, but I would be upset as well. I don't chase new bags any more except SOs and things I really want (like the Contours) - because I don't like worrying about the first damage.


----------



## Princess D

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, that looks like something sharp scratched your bag (which it did not)! This should not be a week's wear....that said, it's hard to see even magnified. No one else will notice, but I know it's upsetting.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Epsom but I am really sorry this happened to your bag. I could say we overthink tiny issues here, and we do, but I would be upset as well. I don't chase new bags any more except SOs and things I really want (like the Contours) - because I don't like worrying about the first damage.




I never liked Epsom but I had no choice as the 2011 candy bags only came in Epsom and I really really like RT and kiwi [emoji15][emoji15]

I know right? Looks like it's peeled off with sharp object but I'm pretty sure nothing dramatic happened.  The kiwi Kelly is the same, so I blame Epsom for this.  One of my Togo birkins was scratched by the rail of a cabinet in my office- my bad- scratch the handle twice while taking the bag out, yet it's not such thing as dried and white peel.  Somehow those peels / scratches blended in and were less noticeable with time.  I would take it back to spa when the rest of the bag show more wear.  I guess it's the nature of Epsom leather that makes it so vulnerable to just little contact with anything.  Not liking it at that price point!


----------



## lollypopsta

Hi Princess D, I totally understand how you feel. In fact I've been debating whether to get an Epsom B or stick to Togo/Clemence, and my conclusion was that for a workhorse bag, Epsom just can't do it (although it does take color beautifully). I almost bought a candy B in Epsom (etain/blue! Yummy) but held back coz of this... Sigh
Your bag is still gorgeous, and hope u feel better knowing that the scratches are really not visible to the rest of us [emoji16]


----------



## Princess D

lollypopsta said:


> Hi Princess D, I totally understand how you feel. In fact I've been debating whether to get an Epsom B or stick to Togo/Clemence, and my conclusion was that for a workhorse bag, Epsom just can't do it (although it does take color beautifully). I almost bought a candy B in Epsom (etain/blue! Yummy) but held back coz of this... Sigh
> Your bag is still gorgeous, and hope u feel better knowing that the scratches are really not visible to the rest of us [emoji16]




Thank you!  I've decided to use the Epsom bags for special occasions only and stick to Togo or clemence for workhorse [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## liz_

Has anyone ever had the resin/glazing redone on their birkin handles? I'm looking at a birkin and the handle has a dent in the resin/glazing. If anyone knows how long it takes and the approximate cost for this repair I would appreciate any info.


----------



## bags to die for

I've had what I called called scuff/dent on my kelly handle. I thought all H would do is redo the resin/wax. They changed the handle instead!


----------



## liz_

bags to die for said:


> I've had what I called called scuff/dent on my kelly handle. I thought all H would do is redo the resin/wax. They changed the handle instead!





Thank you for your reply! Really that's great! Does the age matter? The bag I'm interested in buying is from 2003


----------



## ouija board

liz_ said:


> Thank you for your reply! Really that's great! Does the age matter? The bag I'm interested in buying is from 2003




Age definitely doesn't matter. I've had a Birkin (splitting on the handle) and a sellier Kelly (scuffs on the corners) deglazed, and both are 15+ yrs old. Both bags were repaired as part of the cleaning and conditioning service, which was $350 the last time I had it done. There was no separate charge for the reglazing, and the nice touch was that they redid all the resin edges, not just the handles or corners. I'm not sure what they'd charge if they just did reglazing and no other maintenance. Both bags took about 4 weeks when I sent them to San Francisco. Hope this helps your decision!


----------



## liz_

ouija board said:


> Age definitely doesn't matter. I've had a Birkin (splitting on the handle) and a sellier Kelly (scuffs on the corners) deglazed, and both are 15+ yrs old. Both bags were repaired as part of the cleaning and conditioning service, which was $350 the last time I had it done. There was no separate charge for the reglazing, and the nice touch was that they redid all the resin edges, not just the handles or corners. I'm not sure what they'd charge if they just did reglazing and no other maintenance. Both bags took about 4 weeks when I sent them to San Francisco. Hope this helps your decision!




Thank you! You have been very helpful.


----------



## lili22

Hello  

i recently bought my FIRST kelly in togo leather and i noticed it become black in the corners .. any recommendation ? and how can i clean it ? and do H have a cleaning services ?


----------



## Pias

Yes, just take to your local H store for a spa.  Or try Lexol oh balance wipe first.


----------



## Princess D

I just got back my ebene Kelly from the spa.  Forgot to take before pics but it has been heavily used, travelled with me long and short haul since 2012.  Also used for work nearly everyday with my MacBook Air and files in.  Corners were scruffed and the turnlock was crooked and oxidized.  The corners are now fixed, like new and it got a new turn lock.  After pics are here:


----------



## Dluvch

Princess D said:


> I just got back my ebene Kelly from the spa.  Forgot to take before pics but it has been heavily used, travelled with me long and short haul since 2012.  Also used for work nearly everyday with my MacBook Air and files in.  Corners were scruffed and the turnlock was crooked and oxidized.  The corners are now fixed, like new and it got a new turn lock.  After pics are here:
> View attachment 3279635
> View attachment 3279636



Wow that is awesome!  I'm excited for my bag to come back now!  It feel like forever, but if it looks like yours then it will be definitely worth it!


----------



## liz_

Princess D said:


> I just got back my ebene Kelly from the spa.  Forgot to take before pics but it has been heavily used, travelled with me long and short haul since 2012.  Also used for work nearly everyday with my MacBook Air and files in.  Corners were scruffed and the turnlock was crooked and oxidized.  The corners are now fixed, like new and it got a new turn lock.  After pics are here:
> View attachment 3279635
> View attachment 3279636




It looks awesome, how long did it take to get your bag back?


----------



## QuelleFromage

liz_ said:


> Thank you for your reply! Really that's great! Does the age matter? The bag I'm interested in buying is from 2003


I think age does matter. I was shopping with my B; the handle resin was split and stitching getting loose and the craftsperson noted that I could replace the handles for $1200 (I think). I said "But my bag is only four years old, it seems crazy that I should replace the handles!" and they repaired it, resin stitching and all for free. They did NOT replace the handles. I have a feeling that a much older bag could have been an issue, and it does vary by store. 

Now with just a small re-resining I very much doubt it would be an expensive issue - I just don't think it will likely be free on an older bag.


----------



## Dluvch

QuelleFromage said:


> I think age does matter. I was shopping with my B; the handle resin was split and stitching getting loose and the craftsperson noted that I could replace the handles for $1200 (I think). I said "But my bag is only four years old, it seems crazy that I should replace the handles!" and they repaired it, resin stitching and all for free. They did NOT replace the handles. I have a feeling that a much older bag could have been an issue, and it does vary by store.
> 
> Now with just a small re-resining I very much doubt it would be an expensive issue - I just don't think it will likely be free on an older bag.



The repair girl a H told me that they do replace handles but only If they really need to as you don't want to chance having to re-stitch that piece of leather holding the handle too many times as it weakens the leather.


----------



## Princess D

liz_ said:


> It looks awesome, how long did it take to get your bag back?




About 3 months but it was not sent to Paris as there's a craftsman stationed in town.


----------



## Coco.lover

I just purchased my beautiful Birkin in Clamence last month at the H boutique. Today I took her out to inspect her and noticed that in the clasp strap. Is this normal or should I take to H for repair. I just got her and only used he once to go to the mall and back.   Would suck to have to hand her over for repair.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Coco.lover said:


> I just purchased my beautiful Birkin in Clamence last month at the H boutique. Today I took her out to inspect her and noticed that in the clasp strap. Is this normal or should I take to H for repair. I just got her and only used he once to go to the mall and back.   Would suck to have to hand her over for repair.



I would make a call & arrange a meeting with SM for inspection. Hermes is well known for great craftmanship, therefore if product assurance is not fullfill they will offer you either repair or return.
Or if its normal, they will also explain to you why & how.

I once returned my kelly toolbox in anemone due to the lock was but rusted. SM offered either repair or return for credit. I didnt want my newly purchased bag for repair, so returned & got my 2nd kelly within 2months. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Coco.lover

Thanks I don't want to return it  andI don't think it's fair to send it off for months for repair. I called them and made an appt for tomorrow morning. 


Orangefanatic said:


> I would make a call & arrange a meeting with SM for inspection. Hermes is well known for great craftmanship, therefore if product assurance is not fullfill they will offer you either repair or return.
> Or if its normal, they will also explain to you why & how.
> 
> I once returned my kelly toolbox in anemone due to the lock was but rusted. SM offered either repair or return for credit. I didnt want my newly purchased bag for repair, so returned & got my 2nd kelly within 2months.
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## luxi_max

Hi all, 

Is it normal that my birkin's bottom studs are losing color.  It is a 2010 bag.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mistikat

luxi_max said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it normal that my birkin's bottom studs are losing color.  It is a 2010 bag.  Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3284255
> 
> View attachment 3284256



It's wear to the metal, which is going to happen to any metal over time and with use.


----------



## luxi_max

Hi Mistikat, 

Thank you so much! 




mistikat said:


> It's wear to the metal, which is going to happen to any metal over time and with use.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Coco.lover said:


> Thanks I don't want to return it  andI don't think it's fair to send it off for months for repair. I called them and made an appt for tomorrow morning.



Good luck coco.lover  please update with the outcome &#128521;


----------



## birthdaybirkin

For those of you who had bags sent to Paris for a spa treatment, how long did it take for your boutique to get back to you with a quote from Paris? TIA!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Coco.lover said:


> I just purchased my beautiful Birkin in Clamence last month at the H boutique. Today I took her out to inspect her and noticed that in the clasp strap. Is this normal or should I take to H for repair. I just got her and only used he once to go to the mall and back.   Would suck to have to hand her over for repair.



I had a very similar issue with my H toolbox. They sent it to Paris and re-finished the resin free of charge (which took a few months). I don't think there is any other option really.


----------



## purplepoodles

birthdaybirkin said:


> For those of you who had bags sent to Paris for a spa treatment, how long did it take for your boutique to get back to you with a quote from Paris? TIA!




Depends on the time of year. Don't bring your bag in before a major holiday such as Christmas or the French Summer holiday. I've waited 7 months over the summer and had a bag back in six weeks handed in at the beginning of the year. However this is old timing, haven't needed work on any of my bags in quite a while.


----------



## birthdaybirkin

birthdaybirkin said:


> For those of you who had bags sent to Paris for a spa treatment, how long did it take for your boutique to get back to you with a quote from Paris? TIA!



Edited to add: I have been waiting over 8 weights just for a quote. Still waiting for a follow-up but was given a rude attitude by SA when leaving a message for the repair specialist. If 8 weeks is a normal time period to wait for a quote, I won't press the issue but it seems to be a long time for my bag to be sitting in Paris with no work done yet. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## birthdaybirkin

Thank you for the insight! This is the first time I've sent my bag out so wasn't sure what to expect. Hopefully I'll hear soon. I miss my bag! Lol


----------



## Pollypocket1

My H belt just dropped on the ground and there are some dents on the hardware. Was wondering if Hermes do repair and touch up of the surface?


----------



## Eneldruniel

Hello!I am new one here so sorry if I post something wrong in the beggining,I dont even know if I am posting this on the right place&#128514;&#128514;And sorry for my bad english,I am from Croatia,so..&#128514;&#128514; I bought H click clack ( its black with gold,amazing,sooo beautiful) online,and the problem is it fell on the floor couple of days ago,and its little bit broken now ( &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; ), I think think it needs to be tighten up,..so,does someone know will they repair it in the store and how much will it cost?cause I am planning to go in Munich next month and I will ask them definately,I mean I bought it online,not in store,so just want to know what can I expect&#128512; 
Does anyone have the same problems with click clack?I am planning to buy new one this time,silver with red&#128512;&#128512;
Please help&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## JY1217

birthdaybirkin said:


> Edited to add: I have been waiting over 8 weights just for a quote. Still waiting for a follow-up but was given a rude attitude by SA when leaving a message for the repair specialist. If 8 weeks is a normal time period to wait for a quote, I won't press the issue but it seems to be a long time for my bag to be sitting in Paris with no work done yet. Thanks for any insight!



8 weeks and you still havent got the quotation??
 I also want to know this, cuz I just sent mine last week and im thinking of it everyday! I tested the SA by asking her" Does it take 6months to get back the bag?", she said it usually takes 2-3 months. 

But how long it takes to get a quotation from them?
I mean, if they don't quote/call the customers, does that mean the bag will be repaired for free??


----------



## hbr

I dropped off my B30 at the BH store 2 weeks ago. They called me today to let me know the bag is ready!  They quoted me 8 weeks!  They did a great job. I didn't take any pics before I dropped it off but it looks great. Corners have been repaired and new turn lock that was loose. Yay!


----------



## birthdaybirkin

JY1217 said:


> 8 weeks and you still havent got the quotation??
> I also want to know this, cuz I just sent mine last week and im thinking of it everyday! I tested the SA by asking her" Does it take 6months to get back the bag?", she said it usually takes 2-3 months.
> 
> But how long it takes to get a quotation from them?
> I mean, if they don't quote/call the customers, does that mean the bag will be repaired for free??



Yes, it's been 8 weeks and still no quote! I spoke with the repair specialist and he informed me that Hermes Paris does not do repairs for the month of December, so given that my bag was sent in January, they were already backed up. He said he really had no way of knowing when they would get back with a quote, but should be within the next "few" weeks. Sigh.. Lol I was prepared to have patience for the actual repair work to be done but I did not expect to wait such a long time for the quote. Im sure it will be worth it for me as my bag really needed a spa day, but I do miss my bag!  Hopefully yours will not take as long, let me know if you hear anything. I'd be interested to know


----------



## JY1217

birthdaybirkin said:


> Yes, it's been 8 weeks and still no quote! I spoke with the repair specialist and he informed me that Hermes Paris does not do repairs for the month of December, so given that my bag was sent in January, they were already backed up. He said he really had no way of knowing when they would get back with a quote, but should be within the next "few" weeks. Sigh.. Lol I was prepared to have patience for the actual repair work to be done but I did not expect to wait such a long time for the quote. Im sure it will be worth it for me as my bag really needed a spa day, but I do miss my bag!  Hopefully yours will not take as long, let me know if you hear anything. I'd be interested to know



8 weeks and no quote?? I can't imagine ! I hope you get your bag done soon! Will let know if i get a quote as well..
My location is in Hong Kong, I've heard many different stories regarding repair, so it's really unpredictable....
To be honest, a repair/spa needs to take that much time?  for normal cleaning, i think they can finish that within an hour or 2, something like restitching , changing the hardware or handles may take a longer time, .....it's just the craftsmen are not only paid for fixing bags..but I still don't understand why some out there had to wait one year to get back their bag from repair,i mean,  produce a Birkin takes 48 hours, but 1 year to fix it??


----------



## JY1217

hbr said:


> I dropped off my B30 at the BH store 2 weeks ago. They called me today to let me know the bag is ready!  They quoted me 8 weeks!  They did a great job. I didn't take any pics before I dropped it off but it looks great. Corners have been repaired and new turn lock that was loose. Yay!



2 weeks including new hardware replacement??
that's wonderful!


----------



## hbr

JY1217 said:


> 2 weeks including new hardware replacement??
> 
> that's wonderful!




Yes!!  I couldn't believe it!  Thanks!


----------



## antschulina

JY1217 said:


> 8 weeks and no quote?? I can't imagine ! I hope you get your bag done soon! Will let know if i get a quote as well..
> My location is in Hong Kong, I've heard many different stories regarding repair, so it's really unpredictable....
> To be honest, a repair/spa needs to take that much time?  for normal cleaning, i think they can finish that within an hour or 2, something like restitching , changing the hardware or handles may take a longer time, .....it's just the craftsmen are not only paid for fixing bags..but I still don't understand why some out there had to wait one year to get back their bag from repair,i mean,  produce a Birkin takes 48 hours, but 1 year to fix it??





JY1217 said:


> 2 weeks including new hardware replacement??
> that's wonderful!



I also dropped my bag at H Brussels recently, and they said it will take 2 months (i.e. 8 weeks) to repair my corners, stitches and clean the bag.


----------



## JY1217

antschulina said:


> I also dropped my bag at H Brussels recently, and they said it will take 2 months (i.e. 8 weeks) to repair my corners, stitches and clean the bag.



Mine also need to do similar things...
I hope you can get it sooner, keep us posted ! Brussels is so close to France!


----------



## colourbag

Boutique called me informing me that I should come with my repair form to pick up my bag but I lost the form and i am panicking now. I don't have any relationship with this shop either.

Could you please advice me what to do?


----------



## marbella8

You can just take your id.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hbr said:


> I dropped off my B30 at the BH store 2 weeks ago. They called me today to let me know the bag is ready!  They quoted me 8 weeks!  They did a great job. I didn't take any pics before I dropped it off but it looks great. Corners have been repaired and new turn lock that was loose. Yay!


They are really fast! I came in for a tiny spot of re-resining once and literally the bag went away for twenty minutes and came back fixed 

In general, if you have a boutique with an entire after-sales department like BH has, they will be fast. They will quote longer just in case but the likelihood is your bag will be back swiftly.

I do really recommend, if your alternative is sending a bag to Paris, to try to find a reasonably close boutique with on-site craftspeople. Some will let you ship in a bag, and it could save you six months.


----------



## Purrsey

Hello all. I know H spa can do amazing things so what do you think of these ones? Corner scuffing on clemence. Thanks.


----------



## marbella8

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3307681
> View attachment 3307682
> 
> 
> Hello all. I know H spa can do amazing things so what do you think of these ones? Corner scuffing on clemence. Thanks.



That should be easy for them


----------



## purplepoodles

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3307681
> View attachment 3307682
> 
> 
> Hello all. I know H spa can do amazing things so what do you think of these ones? Corner scuffing on clemence. Thanks.




Yes should be no problem. Just be aware that sometimes it can take a while for the new dye to be fully absorbed or whatever reaction happens with the leather.  

I had a Brighton Bleu Christine with dye missing from the corner piping. When it came back the touch up dye was a much brighter and obviously different blue colour imo. I was very disappointed & put the bag back in its sleeper to sleep for awhile while considered my options. When I brought the bag out again a few months later the colour exactly matched the rest of the bag and looked like new. 

Now more recently this didn't happen with my rouge H evie which was in much worse condition with very bad wear all round the edges. The redyed leather matched perfectly

 btw H usually gives you a new sleeper when they give you back the repaired bag. Hope they continue to do so.


----------



## QuelleFromage

marbella8 said:


> That should be easy for them


+1. They will touch up the corners with color. Eventually it will wear off again but it will look great for a while. It's definitely a job for spa as the color is special.


----------



## Purrsey

Appreciate all your replies. I forgot to attach these as well. Interior has some scuff and there are some stains on body. I think the handle has some scuffs too. Wonder if these are also fixable too?





And an extra sleeper bag is always welcome


----------



## QuelleFromage

Purrsey said:


> Appreciate all your replies. I forgot to attach these as well. Interior has some scuff and there are some stains on body. I think the handle has some scuffs too. Wonder if these are also fixable too?
> 
> View attachment 3307819
> View attachment 3307820
> 
> 
> And an extra sleeper bag is always welcome


Exterior stains yes; spa won't touch the interior of a bag. I use Lexol on the chèvre linings of my Clemence bags but your lining looks like agneau (that's what my Bolide is lined with) or swift.....


----------



## Willowbarb

QuelleFromage said:


> Exterior stains yes; spa won't touch the interior of a bag. I use Lexol on the chèvre linings of my Clemence bags but your lining looks like agneau (that's what my Bolide is lined with) or swift.....



Well, it's hopefully a fair way down the road, but my new Clemence Double Sens doesn't have an interior/exterior, so the spa will presumably deal with both the Ruby and the Bougainvillea sides  

I feel this demonstrates that the Double Sens is downright economical; not only do I have two bags for the price of one, but I can also get both of them refurbished to look almost new. 

Admittedly, I bought it because I fell in love with it, but it's always good to have back-up explanations for people who just don't understand


----------



## purplepoodles

Willowbarb said:


> Well, it's hopefully a fair way down the road, but my new Clemence Double Sens doesn't have an interior/exterior, so the spa will presumably deal with both the Ruby and the Bougainvillea sides
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this demonstrates that the Double Sens is downright economical; not only do I have two bags for the price of one, but I can also get both of them refurbished to look almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I bought it because I fell in love with it, but it's always good to have back-up explanations for people who just don't understand




Great point Willowbarb!


----------



## Mimi_Wu

Hey everyone, I bought a pre-owned Dalmatian Kelly... The overall condition was very nice but I have noticed that the two front straps looks more yellowish than the rest of the bag. Would a bag spa help?


----------



## JY1217

QuelleFromage said:


> Exterior stains yes; spa won't touch the interior of a bag. I use Lexol on the chèvre linings of my Clemence bags but your lining looks like agneau (that's what my Bolide is lined with) or swift.....



My SA told me that they won't touch the inside too. But when I got the quotation, another SA quoted me a price of fixing the interior. They better touch it cuz I said yes to the quotation.


----------



## mistikat

JY1217 said:


> My SA told me that they won't touch the inside too. But when I got the quotation, another SA quoted me a price of fixing the interior. They better touch it cuz I said yes to the quotation.



If there is a tear or a repair required to the interior, they will do that. They won't clean the interior, however.


----------



## JY1217

mistikat said:


> If there is a tear or a repair required to the interior, they will do that. They won't clean the interior, however.



Okay, so that's why...but is there any reason why they don't clean?


----------



## MRLively

Hi all, I have a white clemence Birkin that I just purchased that is BEAUTIFUL and pristine on the outside and yellow on the inside! It came from Texas so when I called BH store they said they have seen this happen with white bags that have been around excess humidity. This particular bag is a J stamp and I've heard that for whatever reason this was a problem for J and prior white bags and Hermes will sometimes swap those bags out entirely for defective leather. Anyone know if this is true and if they still do this today? I'll be taking it next week for an inspection and hopefully drop off at the spa unless there is a possibility of a miracle.....


----------



## mistikat

MRLively said:


> Hi all, I have a white clemence Birkin that I just purchased that is BEAUTIFUL and pristine on the outside and yellow on the inside! It came from Texas so when I called BH store they said they have seen this happen with white bags that have been around excess humidity. This particular bag is a J stamp and I've heard that for whatever reason this was a problem for J and prior white bags and Hermes will sometimes swap those bags out entirely for defective leather. Anyone know if this is true and if they still do this today? I'll be taking it next week for an inspection and hopefully drop off at the spa unless there is a possibility of a miracle.....



Hermes does not clean the inside of bags. It would be very unlikely that Hermes would exchange a bag this old that was not purchased by you at the store. White leather is prone to yellowing over time in any case - sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## MRLively

mistikat said:


> Hermes does not clean the inside of bags. It would be very unlikely that Hermes would exchange a bag this old that was not purchased by you at the store. White leather is prone to yellowing over time in any case - sorry you are having to deal with this.



Thank you for your quick reply! My local leather expert said he could dye it white again. I've never had any work done on my bags from anyone other than Hermes....has anyone had good success with this? Of course every shop is different but it seems like a risk. But I also don't want to open my bag and see yellow!


----------



## mistikat

MRLively said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! My local leather expert said he could dye it white again. I've never had any work done on my bags from anyone other than Hermes....has anyone had good success with this? Of course every shop is different but it seems like a risk. But I also don't want to open my bag and see yellow!



Just as long as you are ok with the likelihood that if a third party dyes, stitches or in any way repairs or alters the bag Hermes will no longer accept it for any future spa treatment.


----------



## BeenBurned

MRLively said:


> Hi all, I have a white clemence Birkin that I just purchased that is BEAUTIFUL and pristine on the outside and yellow on the inside! *It came from Texas *so when I called BH store they said they have seen this happen with white bags that have been around excess humidity. This particular bag is a J stamp and I've heard that for whatever reason this was a problem for J and prior white bags and Hermes will sometimes swap those bags out entirely for defective leather. Anyone know if this is true and if they still do this today? I'll be taking it next week for an inspection and hopefully drop off at the spa unless there is a possibility of a miracle.....


Texas? If it's the listing you asked about here, the seller and bag show the location as UAE: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-read-the-rules-821115-613.html#post29997229

					 						  	Item location:
dubai, United Arab Emirates

Did the seller misrepresent his or the item's location?


----------



## MRLively

BeenBurned said:


> Texas? If it's the listing you asked about here, the seller and bag show the location as UAE:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-read-the-rules-821115-613.html#post29997229
> 
> Item location:
> dubai, United Arab Emirates
> 
> Did the seller misrepresent his or the item's location?



No. The bag I posted about there is an unfortunate fake I am still trying to resolve, and eBay said I needed to post it here for authentication, which this forum apparently doesn't do. I was able to buy an authentic white clemence Birkin like I originally wanted except this one has yellow tinge in the interior. It's going to BH next week for a professional look see.


----------



## bababebi

MRLively said:


> Hi all, I have a white clemence Birkin that I just purchased that is BEAUTIFUL and pristine on the outside and yellow on the inside! It came from Texas so when I called BH store they said they have seen this happen with white bags that have been around excess humidity. This particular bag is a J stamp and I've heard that for whatever reason this was a problem for J and prior white bags and Hermes will sometimes swap those bags out entirely for defective leather. Anyone know if this is true and if they still do this today? I'll be taking it next week for an inspection and hopefully drop off at the spa unless there is a possibility of a miracle.....



For a 2006  White bag it is probably lined in Agneau (lambskin) which turns yellow and thats one reason I imagine Hermes stopped using it for white bags which are now lined in chèvre like all other colors. I will be surprised if they change it and anyway it would be very expensive.


----------



## MRLively

bababebi said:


> For a 2006  White bag it is probably lined in Agneau (lambskin) which turns yellow and thats one reason I imagine Hermes stopped using it for white bags which are now lined in chèvre like all other colors. I will be surprised if they change it and anyway it would be very expensive.



Hi there!! That's slightly relieving that it's not a weird stain or something gross. It makes me think of arm pits. Ew. It's wearable and beautiful on the outside but just slightly imperfect inside. By the way, this bag in particular was personally authenticated by you so it is very nice to make your introduction! &#9786;&#65039;

Maybe there is a nice bag liner that might hide it? I have yet to find one that isn't tacky but maybe you girls know!


----------



## tonkamama

MRLively said:


> Hi there!! That's slightly relieving that it's not a weird stain or something gross. It makes me think of arm pits. Ew. It's wearable and beautiful on the outside but just slightly imperfect inside. By the way, this bag in particular was personally authenticated by you so it is very nice to make your introduction! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Maybe there is a nice bag liner that might hide it? I have yet to find one that isn't tacky but maybe you girls know!



Hi, check out below link to bag inserts.  I recommend MaiTai and D&C.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bag-inserts-list-688779-100.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

MRLively said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! My local leather expert said he could dye it white again. I've never had any work done on my bags from anyone other than Hermes....has anyone had good success with this? Of course every shop is different but it seems like a risk. But I also don't want to open my bag and see yellow!


 


Truthfully, I'd  put a bag insert in your bag that can be made to order in
a fun color or print. MaiTai does a beautiful linen with a diamond pattern
on the bottom in several colors & they fit beautifully & are done very very well.


H if you don't know will not spa treat a bag that has been touched
by an outside source & it is a risk, a big one at that, IMO.

There is something so "fresh" about a white birkin & if you
put fun colors of accessories in your bag, you probably will find that
you don't notice the yellow  on the inside..


----------



## izaku0608

Hi there,

Does anyone have the experience of their Clic Clac bracelets not making a crisp "click" sound when latching together (closing the bracelet)?

Of all the previous bracelets I've owned I always get this nice crisp clicking sound when closing the bracelet, except for one that I just got. It closes, but it was very quiet and almost no sound comes out of it when clicked into place.

Is this normal? Or did something come loose?

Will Hermes repair?

Thanks!


----------



## JT06

Hi all! Does anybody encounter this? Do you think hermes can fixed this gap?? Thanks!


----------



## JY1217

JT06 said:


> Hi all! Does anybody encounter this? Do you think hermes can fixed this gap?? Thanks!




You mean the gap between the metal plate and the leather strap?
I think this is normal. The plate is not clued on the strap but nailed. You can separate them and see the gap.


----------



## izaku0608

Anyone?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

There is nothing to repair darling. 
Your bracelet is totally normal.
I have many clic clacs. I don't try to make them "click" closed. Sometimes they do, most times they don't.
Be gentle and enjoy.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

If it closes properly there's probably nothing wrong, my three clic clacs all do a different sound when closing. Don't worry, I never even realized they were supposed to make a loud clic sound and never cared about it, and my bracelets seems just fine after years of wear


----------



## JT06

Hi JY1217, thanks for the reply. Yes, am referring to the gap between metal plate and the leather strap. My other Birkin look fine but this gap seem too obvious, even without me putting any effort to pull them apart if u know what I meant. Am thinking to send my bag for spa soon thus checking if any of you have this fixed by Hermes too.


----------



## JY1217

JT06 said:


> Hi JY1217, thanks for the reply. Yes, am referring to the gap between metal plate and the leather strap. My other Birkin look fine but this gap seem too obvious, even without me putting any effort to pull them apart if u know what I meant. Am thinking to send my bag for spa soon thus checking if any of you have this fixed by Hermes too.



ah I didn't notice that, I thought you tried to make it obvious for the picture! 
Talk with the SA about this problem when you drop your birkin for spa, the craftsmen would give the best suggestion.


----------



## JT06

JY1217 said:


> ah I didn't notice that, I thought you tried to make it obvious for the picture!
> Talk with the SA about this problem when you drop your birkin for spa, the craftsmen would give the best suggestion.



Good point. Will send in and see what can be done. Just hope I do not need to change the whole leather strap &#128517;


----------



## Purrsey

May I ask does Hermes replace the whole zipper GHW on a vintage bolide? It has tarnished. Thanks.


----------



## marbella8

Purrsey said:


> May I ask does Hermes replace the whole zipper GHW on a vintage bolide? It has tarnished. Thanks.



I have seen them make tarnish disappear without the need for replacement. Just take it in to the store and see what they say. Tarnish can be cleaned, chips obviously can't be. Which do you have?


----------



## Purrsey

marbella8 said:


> I have seen them make tarnish disappear without the need for replacement. Just take it in to the store and see what they say. Tarnish can be cleaned, chips obviously can't be. Which do you have?




Thanks for your reply. It's comforting to hear on a possibility of polishing only. Mine is clearly just tarnish. I shall take to the store then. Also need to bring in my Barenia Kelly toile to order a canvas strap


----------



## rheayang88

JY1217 said:


> Okay, so that's why...but is there any reason why they don't clean?



i have brought in my vintage kelly to replace the handle. I also asked if they can help me with the inside zipper cuz its a little bit hard to pull. however, the SA told me hermes wont do anything interior because they consider it too personal.

Have you guys try to replace a part of your hermes bag before? SA said it will take possibly a year to do it!


----------



## rheayang88

bags to die for said:


> I've had what I called called scuff/dent on my kelly handle. I thought all H would do is redo the resin/wax. They changed the handle instead!



Hi there! How long did you wait for the handle to change?


----------



## Elle1527

Hi to all 
I have 3 hermes babies that are now deformed . I'm so sad looking at my precious bags looks horrible. Is there an hermes shop in dubai that can fix it?  Any tip would be appreciated &#128536;


----------



## m00dyf

Elle1527 said:


> Hi to all
> I have 3 hermes babies that are now deformed . I'm so sad looking at my precious bags looks horrible. Is there an hermes shop in dubai that can fix it?  Any tip would be appreciated &#128536;


Did you take them to Hermes store in Dubai Mall?


----------



## pinkapril

Hello every Hermes lovers, I got this beautiful kelly bag recently, but it has some stratchs on the back and a little discolor on the front, just wandering does this bag can be fix only by spa?Or need to do polish?
    Thanks.


----------



## pinkapril

How to upload a photo?


----------



## Hermesmaniac

Guys, check out this wonderful individual restoration:

http://kelly-mau.com/hermes-kelly-makeover/


----------



## madisonmamaw

Hermesmaniac said:


> Guys, check out this wonderful individual restoration:
> 
> http://kelly-mau.com/hermes-kelly-makeover/



i am so glad she was able to restore it so well!
- i think she may be a reader here perhaps? the products she use are in agreement with docride's suggestions


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just took my 35B in for a spa....since the usual crafts person (the "new Claude") was not in I got an actual craftslady from the back. She never comes onto the floor and I had to show her the Bolide Secret out on the floor as she had never actually seen one! Anyway, she called my B "well used" and definitely in need for spa - corners, resin, etc. 

Estimated time, 8-10 weeks - total price, $340.


----------



## HMuse

Singapore pricing 2016, SGD 410 with an estimated turnover of 6-8mths


----------



## bagidiotic

HMuse said:


> Singapore pricing 2016, SGD 410 with an estimated turnover of 6-8mths


Gd grief 8 mths? 
h pls post more artisans here
It's torturing and not productive


----------



## HMuse

bagidiotic said:


> Gd grief 8 mths?
> h pls post more artisans here
> It's torturing and not productive



Unfortunately yes. I believe there's only 1 french lady based in sg?. I once sent my B in for spa, didn't see here till almost 11 months. Yes that's like waiting for a BNIB


----------



## bagidiotic

HMuse said:


> Unfortunately yes. I believe there's only 1 french lady based in sg?. I once sent my B in for spa, didn't see here till almost 11 months. Yes that's like waiting for a BNIB


Terrible and nonsense
French lady gone long time ago
Think she cannot take it
Haha
The last time I know they posted an Asian couple here
Still no improvement for waiting time at all that's y I refuse to send in sg
Pay more 
Wait longer


----------



## Bloulou

Hi all,

First post on here , I'm now the proud owner of a 1951 Hermes box calf Kelly. To the untrained eye I'd say she's in pretty good condition for her age. However, some of the stitching has degraded and I wonder whether any of you have experience of sending a bag back to the spa for a 'stitch' job? Any idea on costings? Apologies if this has been asked on here before.

&#128513;


----------



## madisonmamaw

Bloulou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post on here , I'm now the proud owner of a 1951 Hermes box calf Kelly. To the untrained eye I'd say she's in pretty good condition for her age. However, some of the stitching has degraded and I wonder whether any of you have experience of sending a bag back to the spa for a 'stitch' job? Any idea on costings? Apologies if this has been asked on here before.
> 
> &#128513;



i know nyc madison is able to restitch any leather pieces 
asian boutique also offer this service but send them to france


----------



## Bloulou

Thanks madisonmamaw &#128077;


----------



## madisonmamaw

i was wondering if after i sent in bags for spa/repair at a boutique,
can i request an sa from a different boutique of the same city take on this case?

could anyone chip in on this?


----------



## bagidiotic

madisonmamaw said:


> i was wondering if after i sent in bags for spa/repair at a boutique,
> can i request an sa from a different boutique of the same city take on this case?
> 
> could anyone chip in on this?


Why not
It's you choice and preference


----------



## madisonmamaw

bagidiotic said:


> Why not
> It's you choice and preference



i think i will do just that


----------



## birthdaybirkin

JY1217 said:


> 8 weeks and no quote?? I can't imagine ! I hope you get your bag done soon! Will let know if i get a quote as well..
> My location is in Hong Kong, I've heard many different stories regarding repair, so it's really unpredictable....
> To be honest, a repair/spa needs to take that much time?  for normal cleaning, i think they can finish that within an hour or 2, something like restitching , changing the hardware or handles may take a longer time, .....it's just the craftsmen are not only paid for fixing bags..but I still don't understand why some out there had to wait one year to get back their bag from repair,i mean,  produce a Birkin takes 48 hours, but 1 year to fix it??




Just to update- I finally received my quote 15weeks after dropping my bag off at my boutique. I was quoted $675 for a FULL spa/refirbishment of the bag and a promise of an 8 week return. Can't wait to see the final result, I know it will be worth the wait. I only wish I took some before pictures so I could share a before/after


----------



## pinkapril

De


----------



## StyleEyes

I gave my vintage BBK over to the SF store for a spa. They did an overall clean, fixed corner wear, all new resin, fixed a couple loose stitches and did some major work on the strap and clochette. The Kelly was in pretty good shape but the strap and clochette had many cracks from being stored poorly. The craftsman asked if he could work on it, but if they didn't turn out well I could order a new strap and clochette. 

Everything turned out great, so I'm keeping those parts for now. 

I paid $240


----------



## millivanilli

128park said:


> Hi. I have herbag zip and i just noticed a small white stain/spot on the canvas, can i send it to hermes to have it cleaned? Does hermes clean the canvas? Thanks in advance! Also, if anyone can share the price too. Thank you so much in advance! &#128512;



Yes they do. Don't know anything about the prices for that.


Replacing all feet (as one was broken) around 1.000 Euro - that to say a foot will never fall apart on a Hermès bag.


----------



## jepns

leanneju said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone have the experience of their Clic Clac bracelets not making a crisp "click" sound when latching together (closing the bracelet)?
> 
> Of all the previous bracelets I've owned I always get this nice crisp clicking sound when closing the bracelet, except for one that I just got. It closes, but it was very quiet and almost no sound comes out of it when clicked into place.
> 
> Is this normal? Or did something come loose?
> 
> Will Hermes repair?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I was scrolling by and saw this.  I have had my clic clad repaired more than once at the Hermes on Madison.  It's very special to me, so I wear it frequently.  It can take time and may need to go to Paris. One time, half the enamel came off!


----------



## jepns

Hermesmaniac said:


> Guys, check out this wonderful individual restoration:
> 
> http://kelly-mau.com/hermes-kelly-makeover/


This is amazing!  And inspiring!


----------



## JY1217

birthdaybirkin said:


> Just to update- I finally received my quote 15weeks after dropping my bag off at my boutique. I was quoted $675 for a FULL spa/refirbishment of the bag and a promise of an 8 week return. Can't wait to see the final result, I know it will be worth the wait. I only wish I took some before pictures so I could share a before/after



That's fantastic! Spa will do the magic. please share the result with us after you get her back!

And mine will return in a month as they said, can't wait!


----------



## millivanilli

Eneldruniel said:


> Hello!I am new one here so sorry if I post something wrong in the beggining,I dont even know if I am posting this on the right place&#128514;&#128514;And sorry for my bad english,I am from Croatia,so..&#128514;&#128514; I bought H click clack ( its black with gold,amazing,sooo beautiful) online,and the problem is it fell on the floor couple of days ago,and its little bit broken now ( &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; ), I think think it needs to be tighten up,..so,does someone know will they repair it in the store and how much will it cost?cause I am planning to go in Munich next month and I will ask them definately,I mean I bought it online,not in store,so just want to know what can I expect&#128512;
> Does anyone have the same problems with click clack?I am planning to buy new one this time,silver with red&#128512;&#128512;
> Please help&#128512;&#128512;



Munich has two artisans from Paris in the shop, changing on a weekly basis. As far as I know, they are not able to do those repairs in Munich, but will send it to Paris. If you want me to, I'll ask them next week, when I stop by to get my bag printed.


----------



## kayre

Hi all!
I have a blk Epsom Kelly wallet with the toggle latch very loose, do you guys think that would something spa can fix? And the leather is pretty worn all over? Just wondering if it's worth getting it spa.  TIA!


----------



## MARTY1975

I really need to change the handle of a kelly 32 in Togo. Any idea of the price charged in Europe? I have to decide asap whether to repair it or to return it back to the seller...


----------



## HermesIRL

MARTY1975 said:


> I really need to change the handle of a kelly 32 in Togo. Any idea of the price charged in Europe? I have to decide asap whether to repair it or to return it back to the seller...




Replacing the Kelly's handle is tircky because in order to replace the handle they need to replace the whole front flat. In my Kelly Depeches briefcase repairs, the handle was 1300 EUR, the flap was 500 EUR and the restitch was 90 EUR approx.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Cormac said:


> Replacing the Kelly's handle is tircky because in order to replace the handle they need to replace the whole front flat. In my Kelly Depeches briefcase repairs, the handle was 1300 EUR, the flap was 500 EUR and the restitch was 90 EUR approx.



this is in agreement with what the sa told me when i inquired about changing the handles - she didnt provide any quotes on how much it takes


----------



## Yoshi1296

MARTY1975 said:


> I really need to change the handle of a kelly 32 in Togo. Any idea of the price charged in Europe? I have to decide asap whether to repair it or to return it back to the seller...




Not sure about the exact price in the US but I heard the handle of the Kelly is the most expensive part...


----------



## birkel

yes Darling the Kelly has anchor points on the back panel that folds over to become the top and front end of the closure system so i would return to seller. hope this helps. birkel.


----------



## MARTY1975

Cormac said:


> Replacing the Kelly's handle is tircky because in order to replace the handle they need to replace the whole front flat. In my Kelly Depeches briefcase repairs, the handle was 1300 EUR, the flap was 500 EUR and the restitch was 90 EUR approx.





madisonmamaw said:


> this is in agreement with what the sa told me when i inquired about changing the handles - she didnt provide any quotes on how much it takes





Yoshi1296 said:


> Not sure about the exact price in the US but I heard the handle of the Kelly is the most expensive part...





birkel said:


> yes Darling the Kelly has anchor points on the back panel that folds over to become the top and front end of the closure system so i would return to seller. hope this helps. birkel.



Many thanks to everybody... yes, If so expensive,  I think t's better to return the bag back to seller!


----------



## madisonmamaw

MARTY1975 said:


> Many thanks to everybody... yes, If so expensive,  I think t's better to return the bag back to seller!



do hope that the return goes smooth and you are presented with other options that you love very soon


----------



## liz_

My birkin threads are coming loose on the front handle on both sides, Has anyone had to take their bag in for this? Will I need to get handles replaced? From what I've seen in thread it's $1200 for replacing handles.


----------



## roy40

liz_ said:


> My birkin threads are coming loose on the front handle on both sides, Has anyone had to take their bag in for this? Will I need to get handles replaced? From what I've seen in thread it's $1200 for replacing handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349091
> View attachment 3349092




No, they would restitch the parts of the handles that are coming looked. Not replace.


----------



## liz_

roy40 said:


> No, they would restitch the parts of the handles that are coming looked. Not replace.




Thank you for your reply and help with my question.


----------



## Rachel965

Merveille said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is an age limit to sending a bag on a little holiday? I have a pretty ancient Martine with the convertible straps and one of the straps is cracking quite badly. Also although I know the bag to be authentic (belonged to a relative, then my mother and then me) I have no idea what age it is or where to look for the stamp.
> 
> Would they also replate a Medor Bijou Fantasie brooch and a belt buckle (don't recall the model but it's an elongated oval with two short straight posts on the rounded parts if that makes sense)?
> 
> Does anyone know of who would be the best contact to talk to in the London store (I don't get to go very often and faces change), so any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!





I just got off the phone with the folks at the Rodeo Dr. Store.  Im trying to rehab a 35cm black Kelly from 1964.  They said they will take any age bag, No cut off.


----------



## S2016

My understanding is that the SF store has someone that can complete spa treatments so that bags don't have to be sent to Europe. What is the approximate wait time currently? Thank you very much!


----------



## StyleEyes

S2016 said:


> My understanding is that the SF store has someone that can complete spa treatments so that bags don't have to be sent to Europe. What is the approximate wait time currently? Thank you very much!




Depends on what you need, doll!  [emoji6]


----------



## dakotady

Hi everyone,

I went to the Vancouver Hermes recently to see if they can get my good condition pre-loved kelly spa-ed restored because the corner is wearing off a little and one of the handle's stiching and wax are both starting to show signs of wear and tear. However the SA who received me kept asking me where and how I got the bag, whether I have the original receipt, and blah blah blah... At the end, she was basically saying that I have to either show the original receipt, or get the original buyer's information as well as the store in order to get it restored/treated... Since it is a pre-loved item, I have no way of getting those information. I'm just wondering if someone can give me some tips as to what to do. Thank you all in advanced.


----------



## meowmix318

dakotady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I went to the Vancouver Hermes recently to see if they can get my good condition pre-loved kelly spa-ed restored because the corner is wearing off a little and one of the handle's stiching and wax are both starting to show signs of wear and tear. However the SA who received me kept asking me where and how I got the bag, whether I have the original receipt, and blah blah blah... At the end, she was basically saying that I have to either show the original receipt, or get the original buyer's information as well as the store in order to get it restored/treated... Since it is a pre-loved item, I have no way of getting those information. I'm just wondering if someone can give me some tips as to what to do. Thank you all in advanced.



I have not had that problem when I got my preloved Kelly bag touched up at the spa. I had mentioned to the sales associate that it was my beloved grandmother's (whom had recently passed away amd wanted to start using it and will think of her every time when I do). Then after picking up my vintage Kelly a month later, I later discovered that they didn't exactly clean up the marks on her bag but actually just added some kind of colored conditioner or polish to cover the markings instead (no one told me, I found out when I wiped it off with a napkin).


----------



## ahhgoo

dakotady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I went to the Vancouver Hermes recently to see if they can get my good condition pre-loved kelly spa-ed restored because the corner is wearing off a little and one of the handle's stiching and wax are both starting to show signs of wear and tear. However the SA who received me kept asking me where and how I got the bag, whether I have the original receipt, and blah blah blah... At the end, she was basically saying that I have to either show the original receipt, or get the original buyer's information as well as the store in order to get it restored/treated... Since it is a pre-loved item, I have no way of getting those information. I'm just wondering if someone can give me some tips as to what to do. Thank you all in advanced.




Did you let them know it was purchased pre-loved and you don't have the original receipt? I had mine restored about 1.5 years ago without issues and was questioned where I got it from. I'd let them know I got it pre-loved from Japan. They just mentioned that if it turns out not to be authentic it will be destroyed and not returned. I assured them that I'm very confident it's authentic. Wonder if the SA is not sure re authenticity (I know there's new SA's) or just a new policy altogether that is store specific. Keep us updated - if it's a new policy then I'll have to seriously re-think about my purchases.


----------



## tequila29

ahhgoo said:


> Did you let them know it was purchased pre-loved and you don't have the original receipt? I had mine restored about 1.5 years ago without issues and was questioned where I got it from. I'd let them know I got it pre-loved from Japan. They just mentioned that if it turns out not to be authentic it will be destroyed and not returned. I assured them that I'm very confident it's authentic. Wonder if the SA is not sure re authenticity (I know there's new SA's) or just a new policy altogether that is store specific. Keep us updated - if it's a new policy then I'll have to seriously re-think about my purchases.


Oh my goodness.  If you thought it was authentic and paid good money for it they will destroy and not return? Wow. That sounds severe.  You'd think they would just hand it back to you and you can walk away with your head down in shame but for them to destroy it too....yikes.


----------



## ahhgoo

tequila29 said:


> Oh my goodness.  If you thought it was authentic and paid good money for it they will destroy and not return? Wow. That sounds severe.  You'd think they would just hand it back to you and you can walk away with your head down in shame but for them to destroy it too....yikes.




Well, Hermes would not want to give back a bag that is determined to be fake so I understand where they are coming from.  They do not want anymore fakes in circulation and would not promote that. I just said that it if is a fake, go ahead and destroy - my loss (but I was confident that it isn't and the SA agreed with me).


----------



## mistikat

Asking for receipts is not new; it's been rolling out for a while now:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/receipts-now-asked-for-bags-needing-service-outside-799839.html


----------



## StyleEyes

dakotady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I went to the Vancouver Hermes recently to see if they can get my good condition pre-loved kelly spa-ed restored because the corner is wearing off a little and one of the handle's stiching and wax are both starting to show signs of wear and tear. However the SA who received me kept asking me where and how I got the bag, whether I have the original receipt, and blah blah blah... At the end, she was basically saying that I have to either show the original receipt, or get the original buyer's information as well as the store in order to get it restored/treated... Since it is a pre-loved item, I have no way of getting those information. I'm just wondering if someone can give me some tips as to what to do. Thank you all in advanced.




That's crazy!  I really hope they aren't going the way of Chanel!  That's one of the reasons I buy H. They don't care how old or where you got your bag, as long it's authentic...they will care for it. 

This might seem a bit overkill, but for all of my pre-loved purchases I used Amex + PayPal and have always taken them straight away to the spa. That way, I'll hopefully find out if H has any reason to refuse to work on the bag and can rectify the situation. 

So far, they have accepted all of them without question.


----------



## liz_

StyleEyes said:


> That's crazy!  I really hope they aren't going the way of Chanel!  That's one of the reasons I buy H. They don't care how old or where you got your bag, as long it's authentic...they will care for it.
> 
> This might seem a bit overkill, but for all of my pre-loved purchases I used Amex + PayPal and have always taken them straight away to the spa. That way, I'll hopefully find out if H has any reason to refuse to work on the bag and can rectify the situation.
> 
> So far, they have accepted all of them without question.




I'm with you, that's why I sold all me Chanel's and moved on to Hermes for the quality repair/spa service. I email Hermes and told them I need to get my birkin repaired and I don't have to receipt for the bag and if it would be a problem and they told me to take it in so hopefully I won't have any trouble when I take my bag in after summer vacation.


----------



## mistikat

StyleEyes said:


> That's crazy!  I really hope they aren't going the way of Chanel!  That's one of the reasons I buy H. They don't care how old or where you got your bag, as long it's authentic...they will care for it.
> 
> This might seem a bit overkill, but for all of my pre-loved purchases I used Amex + PayPal and have always taken them straight away to the spa. That way, I'll hopefully find out if H has any reason to refuse to work on the bag and can rectify the situation.
> 
> So far, they have accepted all of them without question.



Sorry to say but one of the reasons I've been told that Hermes tightened up on spa is that a lot of people were using it as a way of checking on authenticity.


----------



## StyleEyes

mistikat said:


> Sorry to say but one of the reasons I've been told that Hermes tightened up on spa is that a lot of people were using it as a way of checking on authenticity.




Let me clarify, I don't use the spa as a way to authenticate my bags. I do that before purchasing. 

However, I do bring the bag in to be cleaned up bc often second hand bags are a bit dirty and are in need of some care. I have no way of knowing how the previous owner cared for the bag and I like to 'reset the clock', if you will, regarding its maintenance. 

As a side effect, I get an answer right away that H will accept my bag for touch ups.


----------



## mistikat

StyleEyes said:


> Let me clarify, I don't use the spa as a way to authenticate my bags. I do that before purchasing.
> 
> However, I do bring the bag in to be cleaned up bc often second hand bags are a bit dirty and are in need of some care. I have no way of knowing how the previous owner cared for the bag and I like to 'reset the clock', if you will, regarding its maintenance.
> 
> As a side effect, I get an answer right away that H will accept my bag for touch ups.



Most of the time, the bags just don't need spa, though, and what I've heard from a few SAs is that they just got tired of the deluge of bags that were either there for authentication or for something very minor. So they've just tightened up what they will accept and how they will accept it.


----------



## H. for H.

I have brought preloved bags to show my SA and asked if they needed to be sent away to be treated.  I tell my SA upfront that it is purchased either from resller sites or auctions.  It isn't a matter of authenticating the bag, more for preservation of the leather.  My SA would puts on gloves and examine the condition of the bags.  I am usually told that the leather looks fine, and all leather could use some conditioning from time to time.  Since it is a newfound treasure and there isn't any major issues that needed to be addressed right away, to enjoy using it and send it in when I am ready to part with it for a couple of months.  Never have I been asked where and how I got my bags.


----------



## LovetheLux

I know that Hermes won't spa interior of the bag, will they clean or touch up the handles?


----------



## StyleEyes

H. for H. said:


> I have brought preloved bags to show my SA and asked if they needed to be sent away to be treated.  I tell my SA upfront that it is purchased either from resller sites or auctions.  It isn't a matter of authenticating the bag, more for preservation of the leather.  My SA would puts on gloves and examine the condition of the bags.  I am usually told that the leather looks fine, and all leather could use some conditioning from time to time.  Since it is a newfound treasure and there isn't any major issues that needed to be addressed right away, to enjoy using it and send it in when I am ready to part with it for a couple of months.  Never have I been asked where and how I got my bags.




Yes, thank you!  This is what I was trying to convey!  I don't think it's a sin to bring in a bag that is in need of some love or to ask if it's looking good. I just like to do it right away, so I have a little reassurance that it will be accepted for spa now (if needed) or at some point in the future.


----------



## marbella8

LovetheLux said:


> I know that Hermes won't spa interior of the bag, will they clean or touch up the handles?



Yes, they will clean, restitch, replace, etc. the handle.


----------



## meowmix318

marbella8 said:


> Yes, they will clean, restitch, replace, etc. the handle.



I think you have to ask them about the handle of you want additional services because they do not normally clean the handle (at least that was what I was told when I dropped off my Kelly bag. And when I picked it up a month later, it didn't look like my handle was cleaned)


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> Yes, they will clean, restitch, replace, etc. the handle.




I had this specific conversation with repair at Madison last week. They do not clean handles. If the handles get bad, they will replace them. It costs about $1500.


----------



## marbella8

BBC said:


> I had this specific conversation with repair at Madison last week. They do not clean handles. If the handles get bad, they will replace them. It costs about $1500.



Oh no, maybe I misunderstood when I took my bag in, but that was a while ago? What a bummer.


----------



## StyleEyes

LovetheLux said:


> I know that Hermes won't spa interior of the bag, will they clean or touch up the handles?



It may vary by store, seeing the responses.  I took my vintage Kelly in to the SF store and they definitely touched up the handle and re-did the resin.  They do have their own craftsman, who may do things differently than other stores?  They also cleaned up the inside of my two picotins.  I know the rule is they don't touch the inside, but when they came back from the spa I was shocked to see that they had.  It was a very noticeable difference.

Disclaimer:  I'm not saying you or anyone else should expect this.  I'm just expressing _my own personal experience_ with the SF store specifically.  H mysteries and all....


----------



## Hermezzy

StyleEyes said:


> It may vary by store, seeing the responses.  I took my vintage Kelly in to the SF store and they definitely touched up the handle and re-did the resin.  They do have their own craftsman, who may do things differently than other stores?  They also cleaned up the inside of my two picotins.  I know the rule is they don't touch the inside, but when they came back from the spa I was shocked to see that they had.  It was a very noticeable difference.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I'm not saying you or anyone else should expect this.  I'm just expressing _my own personal experience_ with the SF store specifically.  H mysteries and all....


It's been several years but I had two leather items sent for refurbishing at the same time - one to Madison Ave and one to San Fran (that was back in the days when you could mail the items directly to the store), as I knew that those two H's had in-house craftspeople.  What came back from San Fran was infinitely better than what came back from NYC- the NYC job looked no different than it did before I sent it out and the San Fran item looked brand new.  I don't know if Dominique is still the repair person in SF, but he was back then and I was so thrilled I sent in several more items to him, all of which came back in immaculate condition.  What's more, Madison  charged me as much as SF (I think it may  have even been more, actually).  I can't say enough good things about Merna Oeberst and Dominique at SF- they are just divine.


----------



## LovetheLux

StyleEyes said:


> It may vary by store, seeing the responses.  I took my vintage Kelly in to the SF store and they definitely touched up the handle and re-did the resin.  They do have their own craftsman, who may do things differently than other stores?  They also cleaned up the inside of my two picotins.  I know the rule is they don't touch the inside, but when they came back from the spa I was shocked to see that they had.  It was a very noticeable difference.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I'm not saying you or anyone else should expect this.  I'm just expressing _my own personal experience_ with the SF store specifically.  H mysteries and all....


Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## LovetheLux

marbella8 said:


> Yes, they will clean, restitch, replace, etc. the handle.


Thank you!


----------



## marbella8

Hermezzy said:


> It's been several years but I had two leather items sent for refurbishing at the same time - one to Madison Ave and one to San Fran (that was back in the days when you could mail the items directly to the store), as I knew that those two H's had in-house craftspeople.  What came back from San Fran was infinitely better than what came back from NYC- the NYC job looked no different than it did before I sent it out and the San Fran item looked brand new.  I don't know if Dominique is still the repair person in SF, but he was back then and I was so thrilled I sent in several more items to him, all of which came back in immaculate condition.  What's more, Madison  charged me as much as SF (I think it may  have even been more, actually).  I can't say enough good things about Merna Oeberst and Dominique at SF- they are just divine.



Thank you for that reaffirmation.  I remember I was told they would clean the handle at my store as well, but it has been a while, so I thought maybe policy had changed after reading the other post.


----------



## StyleEyes

Hermezzy said:


> It's been several years but I had two leather items sent for refurbishing at the same time - one to Madison Ave and one to San Fran (that was back in the days when you could mail the items directly to the store), as I knew that those two H's had in-house craftspeople.  What came back from San Fran was infinitely better than what came back from NYC- the NYC job looked no different than it did before I sent it out and the San Fran item looked brand new.  I don't know if Dominique is still the repair person in SF, but he was back then and I was so thrilled I sent in several more items to him, all of which came back in immaculate condition.  What's more, Madison  charged me as much as SF (I think it may  have even been more, actually).  I can't say enough good things about Merna Oeberst and Dominique at SF- they are just divine.



You know, I'm not sure of his name. I know my SA mentioned it to me, but I'll have to find out!  I echo your sentiment in that I have had nothing but positive experiences at the SF store!!!  I'm glad you did too!


----------



## StyleEyes

LovetheLux said:


> Thanks so much for the information!



Of course!  I hope it helps!


----------



## izaku0608

Hi ladies,

I just purchased a kelly wallet and I absolutely love it. However I'm noticing there are scratches on the hardware already, I was wondering if Hermes will be able to repair the hardware on small leather goods when I accumulate more scratches in the future?

Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

leanneju said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just purchased a kelly wallet and I absolutely love it. However I'm noticing there are scratches on the hardware already, I was wondering if Hermes will be able to repair the hardware on small leather goods when I accumulate more scratches in the future?
> 
> Thank you!


No servicing of hw
However  you can pay for replacement


----------



## rubysoma

Yes, Dominique is still at SF and he's amazing!


----------



## izaku0608

bagidiotic said:


> No servicing of hw
> However  you can pay for replacement


Hello, yes what I mean was to replace it at a cost. They will do it right?


----------



## Eva Eva

Ciao!
Sono italiano e aveva bisogno del vostro aiutofirst to buy an Hermès in black & white dalmatien baffalo skipper.
Mi potete aiutare per favore
c'è qualcuno che ha questa pelle?
grazie,
del mio meglio per quanto riguarda italy


----------



## bagidiotic

leanneju said:


> Hello, yes what I mean was to replace it at a cost. They will do it right?


Yes of course


----------



## bagidiotic

Eva Eva said:


> Ciao!
> Sono italiano e aveva bisogno del vostro aiutofirst to buy an Hermès in black & white dalmatien baffalo skipper.
> Mi potete aiutare per favore
> c'è qualcuno che ha questa pelle?
> grazie,
> del mio meglio per quanto riguarda italy


My screen 
Or new features tpf versions
Auto or multi language
Did I miss anything


----------



## Eva Eva

@mistikat
I need your ok! help from  and others members.
May i post photos?
Thank you


----------



## mistikat

Eva Eva said:


> @mistikat
> I need your ok! help from  and others members.
> May i post photos?
> Thank you



You should be able to post photos! if you look at the bottom right to where it says POST REPLY in red, it says upload file; you should be able to upload a photo there.


----------



## Eva Eva

[USER = 15888] @mistikat [/ USER] Secondo te ei Membri Opinione E possibile Una Riparazione / refurbish
I belive con semplice un aggiornamento no.
Se sì, quanto costa, for your experience?


----------



## mistikat

It seems to be working for me... just click "upload a file" ... select a file, then opt for thumbnail or full image?


----------



## Eva Eva

@mistikat  Pardon me, mi dispiace!
Ora done correctly


----------



## mistikat

Eva Eva said:


> Pardon me, I'm sorry



Glad you were able to upload your photo!


----------



## Eva Eva

Grazie (thank you)!


----------



## Eva Eva

Eva Eva said:


> [USER = 15888] @mistikat [/ USER] Secondo te ei Membri Opinione E possibile Una Riparazione / refurbish
> I belive con semplice un aggiornamento no.
> Se sì, quanto costa, for your experience?


@mistikat, @docride, @bagidiotic, @StyleEyes
Can you and others member help me?
Please, For me is much important!
Thank you


----------



## mistikat

Eva Eva said:


> @mistikat, @docride, @bagidiotic, @StyleEyes
> Can you and others member help me?
> Please, For me is much important!
> Thank you



Not sure what you're asking?


----------



## Eva Eva

[Quote = "Eva Eva, posta: 30348305, membro: 524.310"] [USER = 15888] [USER = 15888] @mistikat [/ USER] [/ USER] Secondo te ei Membri Opinione E possibile Una Riparazione / refurbish in Maison?
I belive con semplice un aggiornamento no.
Se sì, quanto costa, per la vostra esperienza? [/ Quote]
I asked this.


----------



## mistikat

I'm sorry - I realize English is not your first language but it is the language on the forum. We have posters from around the world and we ask that everyone post in English.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I think she is asking how much we think it will cost for H to refurbish this Dalmatian Kelly.


----------



## mistikat

BBC said:


> I think she is asking how much we think it will cost for H to refurbish this Dalmatian Kelly.



Pretty sure one of the reasons Dalmation leather was discontinued is because it can't really be refurbished.  Hard to say from that pic what needs doing. If possible, taking it to the store would be best.


----------



## yylee98

Hi guys, does anyone know the price in Paris to replace Kelly bag hardware (the plaque bits that go over the turn lock). I'm going to Paris tomorrow


----------



## Notorious Pink

mistikat said:


> Pretty sure one of the reasons Dalmation leather was discontinued is because it can't really be refurbished.  Hard to say from that pic what needs doing. If possible, taking it to the store would be best.



I have some ideas about what needs to be done with that bag, but unfortunately none of them are nice. 

You're right, though, I don't think Dalmatian can be fixed.


----------



## Eva Eva

[Quote = "mistikat, posta: 30350911, membro: 15888"] Mi dispiace - mi rendo conto che l'inglese non è la vostra prima lingua, ma è la lingua sul forum. Abbiamo manifesti da tutto il mondo e chiediamo che il post tutti in inglese. [/ Quote]
Scrivo in inglese, in others 3th of purseforum but i don't know what appens now, perhaps change words...


----------



## fresher

Hello everyone, I want to buy a vintage Constance bag. However, if the strap is cracked or torn, is it possible to get it replaced???

And if it's exotic leather, will it take like forever? Because I read some of the posts here saying a Kelly strap replacement could probably take a year or longer.

Please if someone know, could you please share .

Thank you very much


----------



## bagidiotic

fresher said:


> Hello everyone, I want to buy a vintage Constance bag. However, if the strap is cracked or torn, is it possible to get it replaced???
> 
> And if it's exotic leather, will it take like forever? Because I read some of the posts here saying a Kelly strap replacement could probably take a year or longer.
> 
> Please if someone know, could you please share .
> 
> Thank you very much


I will pass unless its die die must have
Putting waiting time aside 
The repair amount gonna  be quite high  seems quite major and exotic 
Plus you sure the present  color leather will blend nicely with new?


----------



## fresher

bagidiotic said:


> I will pass unless its die die must have
> Putting waiting time aside
> The repair amount gonna  be quite high  seems quite major and exotic
> Plus you sure the present  color leather will blend nicely with new?



Thanks for your advice bagidiotic


----------



## minu998

Hi evryone I have a question. I got this kelly but it has a discoloration on the frot, I would like to know if Hermes can repair it and how much will it cost?

Thanks a lot


----------



## BessDressed

Does anyone know approximately how much it will cost to repair my Togo dogon wallet?  I've included some pictures.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## kimberf

I have been a bit out of touch with the forum and the H world for a while. It's nice to see many of the old posters still around. Please excuse my rustiness.  I'm trying to figure out if it's time for my first H refresh service. 

I have a toile bag, a natural etrivière, to be exact.  I've spilled several bottles of water and a coffee or two into it, and the bottom is a bit stained.  [emoji15] I'd like to get it cleaned. Is my best bet to take it to H, or with a canvas bag, should I just take it to the dry cleaner? 

I also have a beloved bleu paon trifold Bearn.  I'm noticing that the color is getting a bit worn at some of the creases.  I seem to recall that H won't help with color wear. Is that right?

Thank you so much!


----------



## bagidiotic

Only send to h
Any work done outside  h will not accept in  future


----------



## QuelleFromage

kimberf said:


> I have been a bit out of touch with the forum and the H world for a while. It's nice to see many of the old posters still around. Please excuse my rustiness.  I'm trying to figure out if it's time for my first H refresh service.
> 
> I have a toile bag, a natural etrivière, to be exact.  I've spilled several bottles of water and a coffee or two into it, and the bottom is a bit stained.  [emoji15] I'd like to get it cleaned. Is my best bet to take it to H, or with a canvas bag, should I just take it to the dry cleaner?
> 
> I also have a beloved bleu paon trifold Bearn.  I'm noticing that the color is getting a bit worn at some of the creases.  I seem to recall that H won't help with color wear. Is that right?
> 
> Thank you so much!


H usually won't clean the inside of bags, so if the stains are interior, you'll have to find another option. Otherwise yes, take it to H.
H will use a colored cream (depends on leather) to touch up color loss, but eventually it will wear off. Still, if you want to spa the whole wallet, the touch up will help for a while - again depends on leather type and where it's worn. Good luck ith your bag.


----------



## calexandre

fresher said:


> Hello everyone, I want to buy a vintage Constance bag. However, if the strap is cracked or torn, is it possible to get it replaced???
> 
> And if it's exotic leather, will it take like forever? Because I read some of the posts here saying a Kelly strap replacement could probably take a year or longer.
> 
> Please if someone know, could you please share .
> 
> Thank you very much



Agree with @bagidiotic -- I'd be more concerned about the new croc or lizard looking unharmonious with the older body of the bag. H can definitely replace it, it just might look out of place on a vintage Constance.

However, depending on the exact issue with the strap, more conservative treatment may be available. I currently have a vintage croc Piano with H for repair. It has just a couple of scales that are lifting at the edges, and they are restitching the strap to tamp those down and prevent them from becoming worse. A crack or full-on split in the leather would unfortunately be another matter. 

Good luck with the Constance search!


----------



## kimberf

QuelleFromage said:


> H usually won't clean the inside of bags, so if the stains are interior, you'll have to find another option. Otherwise yes, take it to H.
> H will use a colored cream (depends on leather) to touch up color loss, but eventually it will wear off. Still, if you want to spa the whole wallet, the touch up will help for a while - again depends on leather type and where it's worn. Good luck ith your bag.



Thank you so much! The stains have spread to the outside of the bag, since it's natural toile. I think I'll take it in next time I'm near H, along with my wallet. If nothing else, it will motivate me to change to my other Bearn, which has been long neglected.


----------



## fresher

calexandre said:


> Agree with @bagidiotic -- I'd be more concerned about the new croc or lizard looking unharmonious with the older body of the bag. H can definitely replace it, it just might look out of place on a vintage Constance.
> 
> However, depending on the exact issue with the strap, more conservative treatment may be available. I currently have a vintage croc Piano with H for repair. It has just a couple of scales that are lifting at the edges, and they are restitching the strap to tamp those down and prevent them from becoming worse. A crack or full-on split in the leather would unfortunately be another matter.
> 
> Good luck with the Constance search!



Thank you very much.

Still, I bought the bag. The lizard skin on the strap is slighly peeled. But not too bad. However, when I tried to use the baby wipe to clean the stains on the bag, the color fades.. Is it normal for a lizard leather bag or is it because it's a vintage bag and therefore the color fades?

Thanks


----------



## MSO13

fresher said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Still, I bought the bag. The lizard skin on the strap is slighly peeled. But not too bad. However, when I tried to use the baby wipe to clean the stains on the bag, the color fades.. Is it normal for a lizard leather bag or is it because it's a vintage bag and therefore the color fades?
> 
> Thanks


Baby wipes are not a good idea on any leather especially lizard. There is a cleaning product called Reptan you can use safely.


----------



## bagidiotic

fresher said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Still, I bought the bag. The lizard skin on the strap is slighly peeled. But not too bad. However, when I tried to use the baby wipe to clean the stains on the bag, the color fades.. Is it normal for a lizard leather bag or is it because it's a vintage bag and therefore the color fades?
> 
> Thanks


Hermes  colors dont comes off easily 
Such exquisite  exotic piece seriously  send in for make over
Dont attempt  on your own
Some money cannot save on


----------



## QuelleFromage

fresher said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Still, I bought the bag. The lizard skin on the strap is slighly peeled. But not too bad. However, when I tried to use the baby wipe to clean the stains on the bag, the color fades.. Is it normal for a lizard leather bag or is it because it's a vintage bag and therefore the color fades?
> 
> Thanks



Please please don't use baby wipes on any bag especially an exotic! I am 10000000% in agreement with bagidiotic here, please send to a professional, but if you don't there are lizard leather specific products. But this is such a HTF piece. Don't attempt on your own.


----------



## voovoo

I sent my bag in for Spa. Noted these wax stains when I got it back!


----------



## bagidiotic

voovoo said:


> I sent my bag in for Spa. Noted these wax stains when I got it back!


Did you highlight  this to store or artisan?


----------



## voovoo

I didnt spot it at collection. Took it out a month later to use and this is when I saw. Am bringing this down to the store today. 

Does anyone has experience or know of someone whose bag got damaged at Spa?


----------



## fresher

MrsOwen3 said:


> Baby wipes are not a good idea on any leather especially lizard. There is a cleaning product called Reptan you can use safely.





bagidiotic said:


> Hermes  colors dont comes off easily
> Such exquisite  exotic piece seriously  send in for make over
> Dont attempt  on your own
> Some money cannot save on





QuelleFromage said:


> Please please don't use baby wipes on any bag especially an exotic! I am 10000000% in agreement with bagidiotic here, please send to a professional, but if you don't there are lizard leather specific products. But this is such a HTF piece. Don't attempt on your own.



Thanks for the replies from all of you, I read many posts saying baby wipe is a magical wipe so my first thing was to give this a try. 
Then I reached to the Reptan. However, the color still came off and transferred  to the cloth. 
I think maybe my bag's leather condition is not good?? But the lizard is still shinny...

I think I would just bring it to Hermes.... Do any of you know if the cleaning service is the same price as normal leather ??

many thanks...


----------



## fresher

voovoo said:


> I didnt spot it at collection. Took it out a month later to use and this is when I saw. Am bringing this down to the store today.
> 
> Does anyone has experience or know of someone whose bag got damaged at Spa?



I think I read a thread from TPF that the lady bough her k/b for spa (?? I don't remember exactly) then the SA dropped her bag and caused a huge scrach. Hermes denied any of the responsibility...

Please update and good luck .


----------



## QuelleFromage

voovoo said:


> I didnt spot it at collection. Took it out a month later to use and this is when I saw. Am bringing this down to the store today.
> 
> Does anyone has experience or know of someone whose bag got damaged at Spa?


Please don't stress, it's resin and almost certainly can be removed. I have a gold Birkin where the resin went over the contrast stitching and it was easily fixed.


----------



## chic celebrations

Does anyone know if your Birkin comes back from a spa treatment in a box? I have purchased a pre loved birkin without a box and wondered if Hermes would provide one after a spa treatment or not.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

No box
Just a dust bag


----------



## meowmix318

chic celebrations said:


> Does anyone know if your Birkin comes back from a spa treatment in a box? I have purchased a pre loved birkin without a box and wondered if Hermes would provide one after a spa treatment or not.



I never received anything after picking u my bag from the spa. Since other ladies had mentioned a dust bag, I called my local Hermes store and said they have never given out dust bags with any spa treatments. So not sure how other ladies have been able to get one.


----------



## Serva1

meowmix318 said:


> I never received anything after picking u my bag from the spa. Since other ladies had mentioned a dust bag, I called my local Hermes store and said they have never given out dust bags with any spa treatments. So not sure how other ladies have been able to get one.



I got a dustbag, without asking, for my B25 after the craftsman treated my bag. My guess is it's just luck or store policy.


----------



## audreylita

Sometimes my bags come with a dust bag and sometimes they don't.  I think they run out of them sometimes.


----------



## millivanilli

I got my Herbag and my Birkin back with a dustbag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

meowmix318 said:


> I never received anything after picking u my bag from the spa. Since other ladies had mentioned a dust bag, I called my local Hermes store and said they have never given out dust bags with any spa treatments. So not sure how other ladies have been able to get one.



 Like 2 weeks ago, my bag was in for a spa treatment & got a dustbag.. I'd call & ask..


----------



## meowmix318

hotshot said:


> Like 2 weeks ago, my bag was in for a spa treatment & got a dustbag.. I'd call & ask..


I did call and ask about it and was told they don't normally give dust bags when a customer picks up a bag from the spa.


----------



## ouija board

I've used two different stores with craftsmen, and I think one store sent my bags with new dust bags and the other sends it wrapped in tissue with no dust bag. So I believe it depends on the store where the craftsman is located. Your local store most likely won't give out dust bags, but I'm sure that depends on your relationship with them, as do most other policies.  I don't mind not getting a dust bag from that particular craftsman because he does a much better job than the other one.


----------



## meowmix318

ouija board said:


> I've used two different stores with craftsmen, and I think one store sent my bags with new dust bags and the other sends it wrapped in tissue with no dust bag. So I believe it depends on the store where the craftsman is located. Your local store most likely won't give out dust bags, but I'm sure that depends on your relationship with them, as do most other policies.  I don't mind not getting a dust bag from that particular craftsman because he does a much better job than the other one.


When I picked up my bag, it was wrapped in tissue paper.
I think the work done on my bag was just okay.


----------



## JY1217

I gave them the bag without the dust bag, and when it came back from spa they just gave me a new dust bag.


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello guys, the black trim on my shoulder strap has cracked and worn off. Does Hermes re-trim or something? Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## bagidiotic

LovetheLux said:


> Hello guys, the black trim on my shoulder strap has cracked and worn off. Does Hermes re-trim or something? Thanks in advance everyone!


What 
Strap
Material 
Black trim
Re trim
???
Any pic 
So that other member  can advice better


----------



## purplepoodles

When I've brought n a bag with s dust bag it has been returned to me as it might get lost during shipping & repair. So far my bags have been returned to me in a new dust bag, as in they come out of the back inside the dust bag. My store is nit particularly generous so suspect it is just if there is a suitable new dust bag available. My SLGs & a belt have not been returned with dust bags. HTH


----------



## Love Of My Life

meowmix318 said:


> I did call and ask about it and was told they don't normally give dust bags when a customer picks up a bag from the spa.



Perhaps it will vary from boutique to boutique but I can tell you here in NYC where I normally take my H bags for
spa I always get a dustbag & several .other posters have commented that they also get
dustbags.
Might call your SA if you have a good relationship & ask for one.. H can be accomodating


----------



## fineprint

millivanilli said:


> I got my Herbag and my Birkin back with a dustbag.



what do they do with the herbag?  do they clean the toile?  or clean up the top leather?  thanks!


----------



## fineprint

doublepost...sorry


----------



## wrapitup

As usual my OCD gets the best of me.  My recently purchased preloved B35 came with out a box.  Does anyone know if I were to send the bag in for a Spa treatment would Hermes return it in H box??  Technically it doesn't need to be spa'd, I was just thinking :}.
Thanks.


----------



## shosho811

wrapitup said:


> As usual my OCD gets the best of me.  My recently purchased preloved B35 came with out a box.  Does anyone know if I were to send the bag in for a Spa treatment would Hermes return it in H box??  Technically it doesn't need to be spa'd, I was just thinking :}.
> Thanks.



Unfortunately, H will not give a new box, either as an option to buy or to get one free from spa.

You might be lucky to get a new dust bag after a spa, but that's about as much as you will get.

Enjoy your new B.


----------



## SaraBader

Hi I everyone! I know H offers spa services for clic and other bracelets, does anyone know what they actually can do and how effective the services are? I'd love to get some of the scuffs out of the metal on my clic H.


----------



## looking4kelly

SaraBader said:


> Hi I everyone! I know H offers spa services for clic and other bracelets, does anyone know what they actually can do and how effective the services are? I'd love to get some of the scuffs out of the metal on my clic H.


I know that they replace the H clasp if it is damaged with scratches or if the plating is coming off. I had it done ☺️


----------



## icedtea

looking4kelly said:


> I know that they replace the H clasp if it is damaged with scratches or if the plating is coming off. I had it done ☺️


just wondering, how much did it cost you to have it replaced or to have the scratches or plating coming off fixed? thanks!


----------



## looking4kelly

icedtea said:


> just wondering, how much did it cost you to have it replaced or to have the scratches or plating coming off fixed? thanks!


I think it was about $80-100 from memory to have s whole new H out in and Polish the rest? Definitely not more


----------



## icedtea

looking4kelly said:


> I think it was about $80-100 from memory to have s whole new H out in and Polish the rest? Definitely not more


Thanks! x


----------



## MillStream

It's been awhile since I've sent a Box Calf Kelly or Birkin to Hermes for a spa treatment.  A couple of years ago, a Chèvre Birkin returned from the spa without having its corners re-dyed. I'm wondering if there's a policy at Hermes against re-dyeing corners or handles of Box Calf handbags.  

Please share your experiences with sending your Box Calf Kelly or Birkin to Hermes for a spa treatment.


----------



## purplepoodles

MillStream said:


> It's been awhile since I've sent a Box Calf Kelly or Birkin to Hermes for a spa treatment.  A couple of years ago, a Chèvre Birkin returned from the spa without having its corners re-dyed. I'm wondering if there's a policy at Hermes against re-dyeing corners or handles of Box Calf handbags.
> 
> Please share your experiences with sending your Box Calf Kelly or Birkin to Hermes for a spa treatment.



Don't have any box & haven't had any corners redyed recently but I do remember taking a bag in for a touch up several years ago and being told by my SA that it was not worn enough for a crafts person to restore and to bring it back when the wear was more obvious. 

I did take it back a couple of years later and the work was done promptly and looked like new.


----------



## ouija board

MillStream, I sent a sellier Kelly to Hermes last year, and while it doesn't have the corner scuffing that a retourne would have, they definitely applied colored polish on the areas that did have scuffs. I believe they also applied the polish on the handle which has fine cracks. The cracks look less obvious after spa, almost as though the polish filled in the cracks.


----------



## sweilun

Hi everyone, great reading all these post.

I was wondering if the Hermes spa would be able to refurbish my slouchy Togo Birkin back to its near original stiffer leather? Anyone has any experience with this? Hoping to get my b40 back to its original shape. Would greatly appreciate if someone could share with me [emoji3]!


----------



## bobamilkttt

I scored a beautiful but "broken"  1986 Vintage Tricolor Hermes Kelly 32 off craigslist while visiting my family this week. I couldn't believe my luck catching a real bag listed on craigslist since pretty much everything luxury on there is fake. The seller was parting it for very very low because the handle had snapped off years ago and she doesn't really wear high end bags anymore.

I knew the bag was authentic - and it really is. But the handle was the issue. I blindly thought that the torn off handle could be simply restitched since the seller claimed in Ad that she called Hermes (in person she told me she went into the store with the bag too) and inquired about repair cost for the strap and they said a restitch of the strap would only be about $350. I took her word for it only to find out that although she was very sweet and reasonable with her pricing she lied about going in physically to check on repair pricing.  I took it into the same Hermes she said she went to right after I bought the bag and the bag actually needs a brand new handle replacement which will cost around $1275 (I hope it isn't more!) , and I will also have the bag refurbish which is another $340. The bill to fix the  bag will cost more than what I paid for the bag lol , but I still think its a great find and totally worth it. I am just bummed that the handle is going to cost $1000+ more than I anticipated.

Another thing is that since this Kelly Tri color is so old and unique, I had to decide if I wanted the bag sent to Paris for an exact match for the handle (8-12 months) or have the craftsman find something here that is close enough (8-10 week wait time). I was told that the bag looked like it was repaired before and replaced with a handle that was an not exact match - to the color of the light tan straps- previously and since I didn't even noticed the color difference I requested for the craftsman to try to find the closest match here so it doesn't have to go to Paris.

$1275
$340
---
1615 total repair cost .... ** does anyone know if they charge tax on repairs btw?***

I am not getting the hardware replaced, but was quoted $275 If i wanted to
I will post up a before and after photo when I get the bag back!


----------



## bobamilkttt

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone, great reading all these post.
> 
> I was wondering if the Hermes spa would be able to refurbish my slouchy Togo Birkin back to its near original stiffer leather? Anyone has any experience with this? Hoping to get my b40 back to its original shape. Would greatly appreciate if someone could share with me [emoji3]!



I have asked before for my slouchy orange swift birkin 30 , they said there was nothing they could do to get it back to a more structured shape.  I wish we could starch leather like we do with cotton. Have you tried using a bag organizer like chameleon insert to bring back its structured shape?


----------



## sweilun

bobamilkttt said:


> I have asked before for my slouchy orange swift birkin 30 , they said there was nothing they could do to get it back to a more structured shape.  I wish we could starch leather like we do with cotton. Have you tried using a bag organizer like chameleon insert to bring back its structured shape?



Thanks for the reply, was hoping the spa could do something about it. 

Anyway congrats on scoring a vintage Kelly, do share some photos here!


----------



## lipeach21

Help! How do you get rid of pen ink? I have Epsom leather.  Thanks


----------



## Iama101

Hi everyone, I brought my vintage Kelly into the Hermes boutique for spa service. I was told they can't the bag in unless I have a copy of receipt for proof of purchase. It's a vintage bag that I bought off second hand, I don't have the receipt of course. For those of you who have had work done with your hermes bag, is this true? Or the policy has changed? Thank you.


----------



## bobamilkttt

Iama101 said:


> Hi everyone, I brought my vintage Kelly into the Hermes boutique for spa service. I was told they can't the bag in unless I have a copy of receipt for proof of purchase. It's a vintage bag that I bought off second hand, I don't have the receipt of course. For those of you who have had work done with your hermes bag, is this true? Or the policy has changed? Thank you.



What country are you located in? You can try sending it directly to Paris to have it worked on.

To answer your question, This is not True in the US and in France to my knowledge. I just dropped off Vintage Kelly I got off craigslist to a local Hermes to have the handle replaced. The assistant craftsman emailed me today that they have ordered a replacement handle from Paris, so I know that the bag has been accepted to have work done on it. I am not sure if it helped that the Hermes location I went to had a craftsman onsite . Hermes embrace the legacy and quality of their products and celebrate vintage bags so I feel like they would or should be totally fine about accepting Authentic vintage bags they make.

BUT - I have heard that in the Asian market, the SA's or the store policies are stricter about what the accept for repairs  -probably because of the high volume of resellers, the competitive buying market and the cultural stigma about used/vintage bags. I have had friends turned away without proof of purchase on an Authentic bag and even for bags they were given by their mothers that they wanted to refurbish.


----------



## bobamilkttt

sweilun said:


> Thanks for the reply, was hoping the spa could do something about it.
> 
> Anyway congrats on scoring a vintage Kelly, do share some photos here!



Hey as an update, I just sent a different vintage Kelly to Leather Surgeon, a well regarded bag repair service that many TPF'ers love and even Chanel in the USA send their bags to get repaired by them .  Gerry the owner told me that they have the ability to turn slouchy bags back to a more structured state. They have to see photos of your bag first to see if they can do it but you should look them up and give it a shot.


----------



## lipeach21

Can this be spa'd? I tried using alcohol wipes to get rid of the pen ink from my Calvi and silkin wallet but it seems like it took some color of the calvi and it's not really getting rid of the ink.  Can the craftsman repair this?  How much would it costs?  Thanks


----------



## LailaT

QuelleFromage said:


> Did they clean the toile? I am so curious about maintaining toile bags as they are so lovely.



Yes.  Toile masks dirt well, but I know I got it dirty from use before I took it to the spa, and it returned fresh.  A very little line of old glue near the leather did not come out, but I expect it was there for most/all 40 years of the Trim's life.  You may enquire about the protective coating that comes on the toile from the factory, and whether an updated version of that is applied at the spa - I'm not sure but think it's likely.  Good luck, toile/leather combo is so lovely!!


----------



## plastic-fish

lipeach21 said:


> Can this be spa'd? I tried using alcohol wipes to get rid of the pen ink from my Calvi and silkin wallet but it seems like it took some color of the calvi and it's not really getting rid of the ink.  Can the craftsman repair this?  How much would it costs?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3461485
> 
> View attachment 3461486


Hi there.  That's heartbreaking... I know I've used a pink eraser on pen ink on my box leathers and it came out but that was within 24 hours of the pen mark.  I would caution against ever using alcohol wipes for the exact reason you've shown, color loss and I'm sure it's drying out the leather terribly.  You might want to take it to Hermes and hear what they recommend.  Good luck, I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Iama101

bobamilkttt said:


> What country are you located in? You can try sending it directly to Paris to have it worked on.
> 
> To answer your question, This is not True in the US and in France to my knowledge. I just dropped off Vintage Kelly I got off craigslist to a local Hermes to have the handle replaced. The assistant craftsman emailed me today that they have ordered a replacement handle from Paris, so I know that the bag has been accepted to have work done on it. I am not sure if it helped that the Hermes location I went to had a craftsman onsite . Hermes embrace the legacy and quality of their products and celebrate vintage bags so I feel like they would or should be totally fine about accepting Authentic vintage bags they make.
> 
> BUT - I have heard that in the Asian market, the SA's or the store policies are stricter about what the accept for repairs  -probably because of the high volume of resellers, the competitive buying market and the cultural stigma about used/vintage bags. I have had friends turned away without proof of purchase on an Authentic bag and even for bags they were given by their mothers that they wanted to refurbish.




Hi Bobamilkttt, thank you so much for your reply. I am located in Vancouver Canada. My local Hermes store didn't even bother to look at my bag, just told me that without receipt, they can't send the item to Pairs. The SA told me they have small presence in Canada and asked me to try US such as LA, NY, and Beverly Hills. As these places will have craftsmen on site for repairs. With the craftsmen onsite they don't need to send the bag to Paris and can confirm authenticity this way too.

I am going to visit Waikiki next month so I called the store in hope that their policy will be different. But I was told the same thing. They basically refuse to even accept the bag, real or not, without receipt. So now I'm caught in a tough spot, I won't be visiting LA in the short time and if I want to get my bag fixed right now, I may need to consider my local cobbler. I understand once I do that, Hermes will refuse to work on the bag in the future, is that right?


----------



## sweilun

bobamilkttt said:


> Hey as an update, I just sent a different vintage Kelly to Leather Surgeon, a well regarded bag repair service that many TPF'ers love and even Chanel in the USA send their bags to get repaired by them .  Gerry the owner told me that they have the ability to turn slouchy bags back to a more structured state. They have to see photos of your bag first to see if they can do it but you should look them up and give it a shot.



Thanks so much for sharing! Will definetly drop them an email for this! All the best for your repairs!


----------



## sweilun

Iama101 said:


> Hi Bobamilkttt, thank you so much for your reply. I am located in Vancouver Canada. My local Hermes store didn't even bother to look at my bag, just told me that without receipt, they can't send the item to Pairs. The SA told me they have small presence in Canada and asked me to try US such as LA, NY, and Beverly Hills. As these places will have craftsmen on site for repairs. With the craftsmen onsite they don't need to send the bag to Paris and can confirm authenticity this way too.
> 
> I am going to visit Waikiki next month so I called the store in hope that their policy will be different. But I was told the same thing. They basically refuse to even accept the bag, real or not, without receipt. So now I'm caught in a tough spot, I won't be visiting LA in the short time and if I want to get my bag fixed right now, I may need to consider my local cobbler. I understand once I do that, Hermes will refuse to work on the bag in the future, is that right?



I didn't know they were so strict on this. But honestly if the bag was bought in the 1990s, who would have kept the receipt for 20 over years.  Even if kept, the receipt would have faded to nothing.


----------



## ahhgoo

Iama101 said:


> Hi Bobamilkttt, thank you so much for your reply. I am located in Vancouver Canada. My local Hermes store didn't even bother to look at my bag, just told me that without receipt, they can't send the item to Pairs. The SA told me they have small presence in Canada and asked me to try US such as LA, NY, and Beverly Hills. As these places will have craftsmen on site for repairs. With the craftsmen onsite they don't need to send the bag to Paris and can confirm authenticity this way too.
> 
> I am going to visit Waikiki next month so I called the store in hope that their policy will be different. But I was told the same thing. They basically refuse to even accept the bag, real or not, without receipt. So now I'm caught in a tough spot, I won't be visiting LA in the short time and if I want to get my bag fixed right now, I may need to consider my local cobbler. I understand once I do that, Hermes will refuse to work on the bag in the future, is that right?



OMG! It's the Vancouver store?!!! That's very surprising and thanks for the info on change in policy. I was so close to getting a Kelly that needed spa services...guess I'll stick to perfect bags from now on.


----------



## icollect

Iama101 said:


> Hi Bobamilkttt, thank you so much for your reply. I am located in Vancouver Canada. My local Hermes store didn't even bother to look at my bag, just told me that without receipt, they can't send the item to Pairs. The SA told me they have small presence in Canada and asked me to try US such as LA, NY, and Beverly Hills. As these places will have craftsmen on site for repairs. With the craftsmen onsite they don't need to send the bag to Paris and can confirm authenticity this way too.
> 
> I am going to visit Waikiki next month so I called the store in hope that their policy will be different. But I was told the same thing. They basically refuse to even accept the bag, real or not, without receipt. So now I'm caught in a tough spot, I won't be visiting LA in the short time and if I want to get my bag fixed right now, I may need to consider my local cobbler. I understand once I do that, Hermes will refuse to work on the bag in the future, is that right?



I just inherited a Birkin 35 in Barenia/Toile that is a bit beat up and needs spa treatment.  I am in Atlanta but I am going to NY tomorrow, so I called the Madison Avenue store to see if I could bring it in for spa services, and I was told they would only accept my bag for services if they could not pull me up in "the system" as the original buyer or if I had the original purchase receipt.  Otherwise, they will not even touch the bag.  She went on to explain to me that without the receipt "they have no idea if the bag is authentic".  Really?  Okay then.  Honestly, I just laughed.  That is ludicrous.

edited to add... I really could only laugh.  If I could have pulled myself together, I would have said.  Wow, okay, I didn't realize that Hermes didn't have that capability.  There are people out there whose whole job is authenticating Hermes handbags for auction houses, etc.  If it is impossible for Hermes to determine the authenticity of a bag without a receipt, perhaps you need to hire one of those people.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lipeach21 said:


> Help! How do you get rid of pen ink? I have Epsom leather.  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3456525


 H spa got pen ink out of a Birkin clochette for me once. It was Clemence, however. I have also had good luck using Lexol wipes gently, but again only on Clemence and Togo, I don't have much in Epsom.  I did hear that a product used for getting haircolor stains off skin would work, but I was too worried to try it. 
I would run to spa asap - GOOD LUCK!!.


----------



## ouija board

I have removed a pen mark from a Swift agenda cover using a white eraser, but I'm not sure I'd attempt that with a large smear. And if you're overzealous with the eraser, you will remove color. Best thing to do is get it to Hermes. Good luck!


----------



## sweilun

I just called my local Hermes in singapore, and they quoted me sgd410 for general cleaning for my Birkin 40. No mention of original receipt needed before they could send it for the spa. Am thinking if if the bag really needs to be spa-ed as the last time I sent my Bearn wallet for servicing, it took 5 months to get it back.


----------



## prepster

icollect said:


> I just inherited a Birkin 35 in Barenia/Toile that is a bit beat up and needs spa treatment.  I am in Atlanta but I am going to NY tomorrow, so I called the Madison Avenue store to see if I could bring it in for spa services, and I was told they would only accept my bag for services if they could not pull me up in "the system" as the original buyer or if I had the original purchase receipt.  Otherwise, they will not even touch the bag.  She went on to explain to me that without the receipt "they have no idea if the bag is authentic".  Really?  Okay then.  Honestly, I just laughed.  That is ludicrous.
> 
> edited to add... I really could only laugh.  If I could have pulled myself together, I would have said.  Wow, okay, I didn't realize that Hermes didn't have that capability.  There are people out there whose whole job is authenticating Hermes handbags for auction houses, etc.  If it is impossible for Hermes to determine the authenticity of a bag without a receipt, perhaps you need to hire one of those people.



Interesting.  It is my understanding that part of the Hermes value and mystique is that they will care for their products for generations, that the Kelly you buy today will be able to be passed to your children and grandchildren.   Most children and grandchildren that inherit a bag will probably not have access to the receipt.  If this is a policy change, I'm guessing that it is one way they intend to limit counterfeits.  But it has some fairly long-reaching repercussions, because it limits the value of resale bags as well.  Those of us who buy Hermes even at H boutiques count on the bag holding its value.  Essentially, without the receipt it might be more difficult to sell one's bag down the line.


----------



## papertiger

New thing on the terms and conditions on the new form is that you (the undesigned) agree to H destroying 'whatever' should it be deemed counterfeit.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> New thing on the terms and conditions on the new form is that you (the undesigned) agree to H destroying 'whatever' should it be deemed counterfeit.



That's a good idea.  So then, really, they should be willing to take any bag presented to them for repairs because most people wouldn't risk sending it unless they were positively certain of its authenticity.  I'm not sure it looks all that good if H won't take bags without receipts.  It gives the impression that the fakes are so good, even H can't tell the difference.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> That's a good idea.  So then, really, they should be willing to take any bag presented to them for repairs because most people wouldn't risk sending it unless they were positively certain of its authenticity.  I'm not sure it looks all that good if H won't take bags without receipts.  It gives the impression that the fakes are so good, even H can't tell the difference.



I agree with that. I think it's more to stop people buying from resellers. I think it's ridiculous, I don't remember where the receipts from my last 2 bags 2014 and 2015 are, I bought them from H and have no doubt about their authenticity. I don't keep my receipts because I don't sell to resellers!


----------



## JY1217

The craftsmen in Paris can authenticate the bags and that's not the job of the SAs, so I think it's just they don't want to take the bags more than they have no idea if the bag is authentic.......normally you need to sign an agreement promising your repair item is authentic, otherwise H won't send it back to you after it arrives in Paris and fails the authentication.


----------



## marbella8

Let's be frank here, many of the SAs, and even after-sales people don't know all H. I took a bag to a certain H store and there was a new girl at after sales, and she didn't even know the name of the leather type, as H doesn't make it anymore. I was embarrassed for her. I once mentioned a particular thing about what real H keys look like to an SA at another store and he was surprised to learn that info.


----------



## ahhgoo

I am more concerned about resale value of H bags if repairs are not supported without a receipt. I don't keep receipts for that long and the ink will fade - seriously this is nuts.  Not happy [emoji21][emoji37][emoji37][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## nicole0612

Maybe a good idea to scan receipts onto the computer right after purchase - would that work?


----------



## Rouge H

I don't know what universe this Hermes store is at, I've never heard,of such a thing. You may want to seek out the store director as someone is making up their own rules. You don't need a receipt/proof of purchase to send a bag off for spa treatment. I just took my Jypsiere in for a re glaze and a very old vintage bag for a complete refurbish and was never asked for a receipt, rather the SA was impressed by the bag, it's age, etc.



Iama101 said:


> Hi everyone, I brought my vintage Kelly into the Hermes boutique for spa service. I was told they can't the bag in unless I have a copy of receipt for proof of purchase. It's a vintage bag that I bought off second hand, I don't have the receipt of course. For those of you who have had work done with your hermes bag, is this true? Or the policy has changed? Thank you.


----------



## lulilu

I have never heard this policy when taking bags in either.  If it's a new one, it is a major change in their customer service.  Bags are to last a lifetime (or more) and receipts certainly don't.  Nor does their computer purchase history go back so far as to have a record of very old purchases.  And what if you have a receipt but certain information about the original buyer is blacked out (i.e. a resale)?


----------



## Coconuts40

I really don't know how true this is - but I was told that Hermes is starting to change their offering of Birkins.  They are putting clients who are buying their first Birkin as a greater priority than those that own several.  I believe the rationale behind this is that a first time buyer is less likely to resell their bag than those that own multiples.  By the sounds of it, this might be true, seeing they are now strict about taking a bag for spa services without a receipt. I am wondering if it has more to do with the resale market than it does with authenticity.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Rouge H said:


> I don't know what universe this Hermes store is at, I've never heard,of such a thing. You may want to seek out the store director as someone is making up their own rules. You don't need a receipt/proof of purchase to send a bag off for spa treatment. I just took my Jypsiere in for a re glaze and a very old vintage bag for a complete refurbish and was never asked for a receipt, rather the SA was impressed by the bag, it's age, etc.


Agreed, I dropped off a 5-year-old Kelly without receipt last week. No questions asked. I'd write to Paris as this is just silly.
I could see that, because of superfakes, some stores might have been embarrassed by sending a fake to a craftsman or to Paris - maybe that happened at your store. I have seen SAs fawn over fake bags before.


----------



## Keren16

papertiger said:


> I agree with that. I think it's more to stop people buying from resellers. I think it's ridiculous, I don't remember where the receipts from my last 2 bags 2014 and 2015 are, I bought them from H and have no doubt about their authenticity. I don't keep my receipts because I don't sell to resellers!



H should have a record of purchases, at least local.
When I buy something at the Hermes near me, they ask my name & look me up in their system


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> New thing on the terms and conditions on the new form is that you (the undesigned) agree to H destroying 'whatever' should it be deemed counterfeit.





prepster said:


> That's a good idea.  So then, really, they should be willing to take any bag presented to them for repairs because most people wouldn't risk sending it unless they were positively certain of its authenticity.  I'm not sure it looks all that good if H won't take bags without receipts.  It gives the impression that the fakes are so good, even H can't tell the difference.


This is true as I just sent in a bag for a small service. My SA and I joked and laughed about it. The reason is if a bag has to be sent to Paris for repair, and they find out it is counterfeit in Paris, they cannot ship it back to where it came from because it's against the law to transport counterfeit goods.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I was never asked for a receipt for any after sale service but my store knows pretty well. I think it's ludicrous to request receipt for vintage items.


----------



## thyme

have sent bags and wallets and jewellery to FSH (last one in May 2016) and other H stores for servicing and repairs, never been asked for a receipt.


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I agree with that. I think it's more to stop people buying from resellers. I think it's ridiculous, I don't remember where the receipts from my last 2 bags 2014 and 2015 are, I bought them from H and have no doubt about their authenticity. I don't keep my receipts because I don't sell to resellers!


Surly though, they will have you on the 'system', won't they? Especially something so recent I can't believe they d ask for receipt...


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> Surly though, they will have you on the 'system', won't they? Especially something so recent I can't believe they d ask for receipt...


I hope so


----------



## lulilu

ladysarah said:


> Surly though, they will have you on the 'system', won't they? Especially something so recent I can't believe they d ask for receipt...



H computer system historically has not been so complete as to have all purchases -- it doesn't have purchases from franchise stores (although they are very few now) and I believe the US computer does not reflect foreign purchases.  Nor do I know if it reflects H.com purchases.


----------



## Rouge H

You are correct, overseas purchases aren't recorded in US data base nor are H.com purchases. I know this from my own personal experience with my SA.



lulilu said:


> H computer system historically has not been so complete as to have all purchases -- it doesn't have purchases from franchise stores (although they are very few now) and I believe the US computer does not reflect foreign purchases.  Nor do I know if it reflects H.com purchases.


----------



## thyme

Rouge H said:


> You are correct, overseas purchases aren't recorded in US data base nor are H.com purchases. I know this from my own personal experience with my SA.



am in uk, since this year i realised my local H stores can now see my purchases on eu h.com


----------



## icollect

prepster said:


> Interesting.  It is my understanding that part of the Hermes value and mystique is that they will care for their products for generations, that the Kelly you buy today will be able to be passed to your children and grandchildren.   Most children and grandchildren that inherit a bag will probably not have access to the receipt.  If this is a policy change, I'm guessing that it is one way they intend to limit counterfeits.  But it has some fairly long-reaching repercussions, because it limits the value of resale bags as well.  Those of us who buy Hermes even at H boutiques count on the bag holding its value.  Essentially, without the receipt it might be more difficult to sell one's bag down the line.


----------



## icollect

Just to update my experience... 

I spoke with the workshop in the Madison Avenue store when I was in NYC over the weekend.  They were incredulous that an SA had treated me the way that she did.  They told me that they wished I had brought my bag, that is not Hermes policy, and of course, they can tell if the bag is authentic after examination.  

I also communicated via email with Hermes corporate, and this was the response.
_We apologize for any difficulty you have experienced  with our Madison boutique, and have forwarded your comments to a supervisor. We recommend  that you  bring the item into the nearest Hermes boutique, and a sales associate will be happy to assist, and determine how to repair the item. Please be advised, the boutiques do not accept any repairs by mail.
To find the boutique nearest you, visit our store locator at http://stores.hermes.com/.

We sincerely appreciate your feedback and hope you will give us an opportunity in the future to exceed your expectations.

Again, thank you for your interest in Hermès. We look forward to your next visit with us._

It seems that some SAs are just making up policy, and I am not sure what the correct answer is here.  Perhaps you have to insist on speaking to a manager?  I agree that this makes the secondary market shaky, and I do think that it casts a bit of a shadow on the value of the bags long-term.  No one wants to purchase an authentic bag on the secondary market and be embarrassed in store when it is rejected due for authenticity concerns.  

My bag was just passed down - I got three pieces a Bearn wallet, a Picotin MM and this Birkin.  I know that my great aunt always bought Hermes for love of the brand, quality of the item, and investment value (somewhat)... I don't think she thought she would ever sell them (I don't know if she ever did), but I think she thought she could pass them down.  Anyway, I guess I will chat with the Atlanta boutique today to see if they will accept my bag.  If not, I am just going to donate to charity and be done with Hermes.

After chatting with the shop at Madison Avenue, I walked across the street to Goyard where my daughter and I were treated beautifully by the sales associates there.  Refreshing.


----------



## icollect

I spoke with the Atlanta boutique about my bag today.  The SA was unbelievably helpful and kind - a completely different experience than Madison Avenue.  

He told me to bring in the bag, and he would take care of working out the repair/refurbishment.  He explained that it had to be sent to NYC and then to Paris and would take up to 6 months to return, but he said that it was no problem for me to bring in a bag that I had not originally purchased.  He said that he has been with Hermes for 12 years and has never heard of that policy, and he apologized for the misinformation that I had been given.

I am still puzzled that some boutiques have adopted a policy that goes against the company's, but I must say that I feel much better about the brand today, and I will likely be incredibly loyal to my small Atlanta store in the future.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think some posts have mentioned this. Perhaps for some boutiques where there is no crafts person, SAs aren't trained enough to authenticate, hence they use receipt as a way of not accepting fake goods by mistake. And if they did and had to sent to Paris, Paris would not return fake goods hence boutique would be put into an awkward position dealing with the client who originally sent it in. Just a thought.


----------



## icollect

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think some posts have mentioned this. Perhaps for some boutiques where there is no crafts person, SAs aren't trained enough to authenticate, hence they use receipt as a way of not accepting fake goods by mistake. And if they did and had to sent to Paris, Paris would not return fake goods hence boutique would be put into an awkward position dealing with the client who originally sent it in. Just a thought.



This could be the case.  From what I was told yesterday, my bag will actually be sent to NY first and then on to Paris, so I would assume that the bag is also reviewed in NY.  

I didn't realize that it was so difficult to tell if an Hermes bag is authentic.  I just assumed that there would be a big difference in quality, but I have never actually seen a fake bag.  I guess the fakes are so good now that Hermes can't recognize its own work, and that is really saying something about the counterfeiters!


----------



## chicinthecity777

icollect said:


> This could be the case.  From what I was told yesterday, my bag will actually be sent to NY first and then on to Paris, so I would assume that the bag is also reviewed in NY.
> 
> I didn't realize that it was so difficult to tell if an Hermes bag is authentic.  I just assumed that there would be a big difference in quality, but I have never actually seen a fake bag. * I guess the fakes are so good now that Hermes can't recognize its own work, *and that is really saying something about the counterfeiters!


I think that's a little harsh. Some fakes are good but staff in the stores aren't all trained in craftsmanship of leather and many specialise in other areas. Also they use temps all the time and they don't have time to train everybody.


----------



## LVGLITTER

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think that's a little harsh.



Why is that harsh?


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVGLITTER said:


> Why is that harsh?


You said Hermes couldn't recognise their own work which I think it's not as black and white as that hence I think it's harsh. JMO.


----------



## LVGLITTER

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You said Hermes couldn't recognise their own work which I think it's not as black and white as that hence I think it's harsh. JMO.


I didn't say it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVGLITTER said:


> I didn't say it.


No, you didn't. Sorry I mis-quoted. But why did you ask? My statement stays.


----------



## icollect

I think it would be fine if a temporary sales associate simply said that -- I am a temp and am not able to verify the authenticity of your bag so I cannot accept it. However I was in the Madison Avenue store in NYC and was told by a sales associate that they "would not even touch my bag" because "there was no way that they could tell if it was authentic without the receipt."  She refused I even look at it.  The next day, a contact in the workshop was astounded at what I was told and how I was treated.

If she was a temp that would be different, but I don't think that was the case here. She just couldn't be bothered with me and my hand-me-down bag.  l also must have seemed somehow dishonest because she was essentially accusing me if trying to get spa services for a fake bag... which still makes no sense to me. If I had a fake bag, I would not take it in for service.

It seems that even a small boutique should have someone who is trained enough to be familiar with Hermes craftsmanship. I am no expert on running an Hermes boutique, but I don't know how a boutique could be run well without a trained staff.


----------



## LVGLITTER

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No, you didn't. Sorry I mis-quoted. But why did you ask? My statement stays.


Curious why her thoughts seemed harsh. Just don't see them as harsh at all. She wasn't being snarky like some are on TPF, she seemed amazed but not harsh....also the fakes have become that good. Sad but true.[emoji20]  My friends owns a lux consignment shop and some of the items have to be authenticated many different ways because they are faked so well.[emoji35]


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVGLITTER said:


> Curious why her thoughts seemed harsh. Just don't see them as harsh at all. She wasn't being snarky like some are on TPF, she seemed amazed but not harsh....also the fakes have become that good. Sad but true.[emoji20]  My friends owns a lux consignment shop and some of the items have to be authenticated many different ways because they are faked so well.[emoji35]


It's a little harsh on Hermes saying they are not able to allow all staff in all store to be able to authenticate. It's not as simple as one thinks. Like I said. Just my opinion.


----------



## chicinthecity777

icollect said:


> I think it would be fine if a temporary sales associate simply said that -- I am a temp and am not able to verify the authenticity of your bag so I cannot accept it. However I was in the Madison Avenue store in NYC and was told by a sales associate that they "would not even touch my bag" because "there was no way that they could tell if it was authentic without the receipt."  She refused I even look at it.  The next day, a contact in the workshop was astounded at what I was told and how I was treated.
> 
> If she was a temp that would be different, but I don't think that was the case here. She just couldn't be bothered with me and my hand-me-down bag.  l also must have seemed somehow dishonest because she was essentially accusing me if trying to get spa services for a fake bag... which still makes no sense to me. If I had a fake bag, I would not take it in for service.
> 
> It seems that even a small boutique should have someone who is trained enough to be familiar with Hermes craftsmanship. I am no expert on running an Hermes boutique, but I don't know how a boutique could be run well without a trained staff.


I think you were mis-informed by Madison. My response was to the general comment about Hermes not able to recognise their own products. I have already explained on that and I am not adding more to this discussion.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Stores don't authenticate. Too much liability....that's what the manager at Hermès boutique in Las Vegas told us last summer.


----------



## Keren16

icollect said:


> I think it would be fine if a temporary sales associate simply said that -- I am a temp and am not able to verify the authenticity of your bag so I cannot accept it. However I was in the Madison Avenue store in NYC and was told by a sales associate that they "would not even touch my bag" because "there was no way that they could tell if it was authentic without the receipt."  She refused I even look at it.  The next day, a contact in the workshop was astounded at what I was told and how I was treated.
> 
> If she was a temp that would be different, but I don't think that was the case here. She just couldn't be bothered with me and my hand-me-down bag.  l also must have seemed somehow dishonest because she was essentially accusing me if trying to get spa services for a fake bag... which still makes no sense to me. If I had a fake bag, I would not take it in for service.
> 
> It seems that even a small boutique should have someone who is trained enough to be familiar with Hermes craftsmanship. I am no expert on running an Hermes boutique, but I don't know how a boutique could be run well without a trained staff.



Wouldn't accepting a bag for refurbish/repair be the craftsman's responsibility?


----------



## chicinthecity777

No high-end designer stores would authenticate.


----------



## Keren16

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No high-end designer stores would authenticate.



The Hermes store near me does not authenticate


----------



## chicinthecity777

Keren16 said:


> The Hermes store near me does not authenticate


No Hermes store will authenticate. They don't do it.


----------



## Keren16

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No Hermes store will authenticate. They don't do it.



I would expect their policy to be uniform therefore no authentication at any of their stores


----------



## icollect

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No high-end designer stores would authenticate.



I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.  

The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.  That's harsh.


----------



## Keren16

icollect said:


> I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.
> 
> The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.




So now the refurbish or repair policy at the Hermes stores is stricter?


----------



## icollect

Keren16 said:


> So now the policy for accepting a bag for refurbish or repair is stricter?



I think that answer to your question is that it depends.

My bag was rejected without even a glance at the Madison Avenue store but accepted with no issue at the Atlanta boutique -- in fact, they admired the vintage bag a bit.  (Ironically, the local boutique will send it to the Madison Avenue store before it goes on to Paris.)  I am not sure what the official policy is, and it sounds like the employees at the boutique may or may not be familiar with the products or policies, so I guess it just depends on the boutique and who you happen to be working with on any given day.


----------



## Keren16

icollect said:


> I think that answer to your question is that it depends.
> 
> My bag was rejected without even a glance at the Madison Avenue store but accepted with no issue at the Atlanta boutique -- in fact, they admired the vintage bag a bit.  (Ironically, the local boutique will send it to the Madison Avenue store before it goes on to Paris.)  I am not sure what the official policy is, and it sounds like the employees at the boutique may or may not be familiar with the products or policies, so I guess it just depends on the boutique and who you happen to be working with on any given day.




At least you were able to have your bag accepted.  
Good luck.  Hope all goes well!


----------



## Rouge H

I think that SA was not an Authentic Hermes Employee... Did you ask to see her paperwork?



icollect said:


> I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.
> 
> The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.  That's harsh.


----------



## icollect

Rouge H said:


> I think that SA was not an Authentic Hermes Employee... Did you ask to see her paperwork?



hehe... I was actually so shocked that I couldn't be so clever.


----------



## LVGLITTER

icollect said:


> I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.
> 
> The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.  That's harsh.


Someone commented earlier that your other comment was harsh. I disagreed and she got a little annoyed with me for asking why it was harsh. Because I thought u were not harsh at all. You were spot on in my opinion. My comments were mostly to the happy camper who got so defensive [emoji7]


----------



## bedhead

icollect said:


> I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.
> 
> The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.  That's harsh.



This is an unfortunate situation. The SA you spoke to misinformed you. Out of curiosity, was the person you spoke to on the main floor or did you go downstairs to the repair desk? The craftspeople who work in the Madison store are quite nice and I've seen them accept vintage bags many times with no receipt. I was there a little over a week ago and was admiring a couple of gorgeous vintage black box Kellys being dropped off for spa. The owner was not asked for a receipt.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVGLITTER said:


> Someone commented earlier that your other comment was harsh. I disagreed and she got a little annoyed with me for asking why it was harsh. Because I thought u were not harsh at all. You were spot on in my opinion. My comments were mostly to the happy camper who got so defensive [emoji7]


There is no need to talk about me in 3rd person. You want to talk about me, you quote me and have an adult conversation. I didn't quote you in the first place and you butted in now you talk to me as a 3rd person? Lol!


----------



## LVGLITTER

xiangxiang0731 said:


> There is no need to talk about me in 3rd person. You want to talk about me, you quote me and have an adult conversation. I didn't quote you in the first place and you butted in now you talk to me as a 3rd person? Lol!


[emoji173]
Okay...I don't agree with u in first person. You are easily offended...but u are right. It wasn't nice. Sorry.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVGLITTER said:


> [emoji173]
> Okay...I don't agree with u in first person. You are easily offended...but u are right. It wasn't nice. Sorry.


No i was not offended until you started to talk about me in 3rd person. We are all adult enough to have a healthy debate. Apologise accepted.


----------



## LVGLITTER

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No i was not offended until you started to talk about me in 3rd person. We are all adult enough to have a healthy debate. Apologise accepted.



I may have misinterrputed your tone....


----------



## mistikat

Just a friendly reminder to please either report a post so a moderator can deal with it, or put someone on ignore rather than engaging in the thread.

Thanks.  To get back to topic, I have also been told receipts are required for repair but that if I spoke to the person in charge of accepting repairs, this might be waived. I suspect there is no uniform policy, as with so much else involving Hermes.


----------



## lipeach21

plastic-fish said:


> Hi there.  That's heartbreaking... I know I've used a pink eraser on pen ink on my box leathers and it came out but that was within 24 hours of the pen mark.  I would caution against ever using alcohol wipes for the exact reason you've shown, color loss and I'm sure it's drying out the leather terribly.  You might want to take it to Hermes and hear what they recommend.  Good luck, I hope you get some answers.



The craftsmen at the store said the ink seeped too deep into the leather so she can't restore them.☹️


----------



## nicole0612

lipeach21 said:


> The craftsmen at the store said the ink seeped too deep into the leather so she can't restore them.☹️



So sorry to hear that!


----------



## purplepoodles

mistikat said:


> Just a friendly reminder to please either report a post so a moderator can deal with it, or put someone on ignore rather than engaging in the thread.
> 
> Thanks.  To get back to topic, I have also been told receipts are required for repair but that if I spoke to the person in charge of accepting repairs, this might be waived. I suspect there is no uniform policy, as with so much else involving Hermes.



Yes, suspect the required receipt might be because there are so many newer SA who have not yet absorbed the lengthy and complicated Hemes bag or leather history and are of course unable to authenticate on the spot.

Can be very frustrating for collectors of older bags and Hemes accessories.


----------



## Bag Madam

Hi All! I dropped off my very, very old 1950s-ish Kelly at my local Hermes Boutique at the beginning of July 2016. I just picked it up today. It was sent to the spa in San Fran. They did a beautiful restoration and conditioning job.  I kid you not when I say I am in absolute awe of the specialist that babied my Kelly bag. I'm the second owner and when I got the bag, it was in a terrible state from neglect and smelled horrible (think years of being forgotten in a musty old basement or attic). I actually had to air it out for 3 weeks before I would dare bring it to the boutique. Anyway, the SA that assisted me was wonderful and loved the bag when he first saw it even in the condition it was in. Now it looks beautiful and ready to live again. I highly recommend using the Hermes spa service to keep your bags in top condition.


----------



## LailaT

Bag Madam said:


> Hi All! I dropped off my very, very old 1950s-ish Kelly at my local Hermes Boutique at the beginning of July 2016. I just picked it up today. It was sent to the spa in San Fran. They did a beautiful restoration and conditioning job.  I kid you not when I say I am in absolute awe of the specialist that babied my Kelly bag. I'm the second owner and when I got the bag, it was in a terrible state from neglect and smelled horrible (think years of being forgotten in a musty old basement or attic). I actually had to air it out for 3 weeks before I would dare bring it to the boutique. Anyway, the SA that assisted me was wonderful and loved the bag when he first saw it even in the condition it was in. Now it looks beautiful and ready to live again. I highly recommend using the Hermes spa service to keep your bags in top condition.


Loved reading this Bag Madam, as I am also fond of vintage beauty!  If you would, could we see a posted pic of your refurbished Kelly?  I am guessing it is veau box...TIA


----------



## CaviarChanel

Amazing .. would love to see picture/s of your beautiful 50's kelly too )


----------



## H4Holly

Hi There, I need your help to determine whether a Vespa that I inherited is worth refurbishment or if Hermes will even take it. It is in a terrible state with ripped trim, dry color faded sides and a frayed strap. My closest store is San Francisco. Any advice is welcome! Thanks!!


----------



## LailaT

H4Holly said:


> Hi There, I need your help to determine whether a Vespa that I inherited is worth refurbishment or if Hermes will even take it. It is in a terrible state with ripped trim, dry color faded sides and a frayed strap. My closest store is San Francisco. Any advice is welcome! Thanks!!



My advice is: if it's an appreciated inheritance (in other words, if
you see yourself loving it in an improved condition), then by all means take it in to SF.  You will be given an idea then of what you can expect to receive back after spa-ing.  Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Bag Madam

H4Holly said:


> Hi There, I need your help to determine whether a Vespa that I inherited is worth refurbishment or if Hermes will even take it. It is in a terrible state with ripped trim, dry color faded sides and a frayed strap. My closest store is San Francisco. Any advice is welcome! Thanks!!


Hi! Bring in to the SF boutique and get an opinion for them. How lucky for you to get a bag via inheritance! Remember, if you decide to have Hermes work on your bag, you can do a little at a time. That is what I am doing with my 50's Kelly. When you hear prices, don't be alarmed. Remember, Hermes is as high end as you can get and it takes talented craftspeople to make and restore. Let us know what you do and what they say! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## H4Holly

...


----------



## H4Holly

Bag Madam said:


> Hi! Bring in to the SF boutique and get an opinion for them. How lucky for you to get a bag via inheritance! Remember, if you decide to have Hermes work on your bag, you can do a little at a time. That is what I am doing with my 50's Kelly. When you hear prices, don't be alarmed. Remember, Hermes is as high end as you can get and it takes talented craftspeople to make and restore. Let us know what you do and what they say! Enjoy the bag!


was telling my 94 your old grandmother about my purse collection/obsession and she pulled this out of her closet! My first Hermes! I love the vintage styles more than the new ones so yes, this is worth it to me for a few reasons. But looking at resale values online it looks like they go for around $600. I don't really want to put more than $400 into this bag. I spoke to Gerry Gallagher of Leather Surgeons and was quoted $285 for replace the trim and re-dye the sides. This however it did not include replacing the strap. That is an additional unknown charge. Does anyone have any experience with him? He led me to believe he is who Chanel and Hermes send their bags to in the States...


----------



## Rouge H

Don't know about Chanel, I am certain that Hermes does not send their bags to anyone but Hermes in the United States. Mr Gallager perhaps embellished a bit? or did he mean that people who own Hermes handbags send their bags to him for repairs?

If you love the bag, will use it knowing it has special meaning belonging to your grandmother, I would have it repaired.


----------



## QuelleFromage

H4Holly said:


> was telling my 94 your old grandmother about my purse collection/obsession and she pulled this out of her closet! My first Hermes! I love the vintage styles more than the new ones so yes, this is worth it to me for a few reasons. But looking at resale values online it looks like they go for around $600. I don't really want to put more than $400 into this bag. I spoke to Gerry Gallagher of Leather Surgeons and was quoted $285 for replace the trim and re-dye the sides. This however it did not include replacing the strap. That is an additional unknown charge. Does anyone have any experience with him? He led me to believe he is who Chanel and Hermes send their bags to in the States...



It's awesome that you got this bag from your grandmother. However, it's true that a Vespa in good shape at resale will cost you $500-$800 and unfortunately repairing this bag to that state will likely cost more than that. It is worth asking at SF Hermès because they have a local artisan, and sometimes they go a bit gentler on price for vintage bags.

As for Leather Surgeons, I don't know about Chanel, but Hermès only works on their items in-house. In addition, if you have had the bag serviced elsewhere and they can tell, Hermès will usually refuse to do further work on the bag.  Leather Surgeons should be responsible and tell you this.


----------



## LailaT

Rouge H said:


> Don't know about Chanel, I am certain that Hermes does not send their bags to anyone but Hermes in the United States. Mr Gallager perhaps embellished a bit? or did he mean that people who own Hermes handbags send their bags to him for repairs?
> 
> If you love the bag, will use it knowing it has special meaning belonging to your grandmother, I would have it repaired.



ITA


----------



## Bag Madam

H4Holly said:


> was telling my 94 your old grandmother about my purse collection/obsession and she pulled this out of her closet! My first Hermes! I love the vintage styles more than the new ones so yes, this is worth it to me for a few reasons. But looking at resale values online it looks like they go for around $600. I don't really want to put more than $400 into this bag. I spoke to Gerry Gallagher of Leather Surgeons and was quoted $285 for replace the trim and re-dye the sides. This however it did not include replacing the strap. That is an additional unknown charge. Does anyone have any experience with him? He led me to believe he is who Chanel and Hermes send their bags to in the States...


Hmm, Hermes does not send their bags to anyone outside the company. In the states there are 2 locations and they are Hermes boutiques with restoration specialists - San Fran and New York. I have a hard time believing Chanel will send their high end bags out to anyone too. Call Hermes and Chanel to verify further. On that point alone, I do not believe him. Go to the boutique and let them look at the bag and price the work out for you. If you aren't going to use it right away or not as a daily bag, restore it a little at a time.


----------



## nicole0612

H4Holly said:


> was telling my 94 your old grandmother about my purse collection/obsession and she pulled this out of her closet! My first Hermes! I love the vintage styles more than the new ones so yes, this is worth it to me for a few reasons. But looking at resale values online it looks like they go for around $600. I don't really want to put more than $400 into this bag. I spoke to Gerry Gallagher of Leather Surgeons and was quoted $285 for replace the trim and re-dye the sides. This however it did not include replacing the strap. That is an additional unknown charge. Does anyone have any experience with him? He led me to believe he is who Chanel and Hermes send their bags to in the States...



It is my understanding that Chanel does send their bags out to Leather Surgeons according the the experts on the Chanel threads. You can do a search on "Chanel Leather Surgeons" on this site and find out more about it. I actually just sent a Chanel maxi flap to them to repair because many Chanel boutiques have started not accepting bags for repair that are over 5 years old, even with a receipt. One more reason to love Hermes.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bag Madam said:


> Hmm, Hermes does not send their bags to anyone outside the company. In the states there are 2 locations and they are Hermes boutiques with restoration specialists - San Fran and New York. I have a hard time believing Chanel will send their high end bags out to anyone too. Call Hermes and Chanel to verify further. On that point alone, I do not believe him. Go to the boutique and let them look at the bag and price the work out for you. If you aren't going to use it right away or not as a daily bag, restore it a little at a time.



Beverly Hills also has an in-house craftsperson (two actually) and an after-care manager and separate office.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> It is my understanding that Chanel does send their bags out to Leather Surgeons according the the experts on the Chanel threads. You can do a search on "Chanel Leather Surgeons" on this site and find out more about it. I actually just sent a Chanel maxi flap to them to repair because many Chanel boutiques have started not accepting bags for repair that are over 5 years old, even with a receipt. One more reason to love Hermes.



I know Leather Surgeons used to do work for Chanel as of a few years ago. I don't know about now. They did a great job on the 2 bags I had repaired.


----------



## tannfran

As late as 5 years ago, whenever I sent chanel bag for work, it was returned from leather surgeons.  So, yes, chanel used them but hermes uses their own crafts people exclusively.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tannfran said:


> As late as 5 years ago, whenever I sent chanel bag for work, it was returned from leather surgeons.  So, yes, chanel used them but hermes uses their own crafts people exclusively.



My SA just showed me a photo of a Kelly restitched by Leather Surgeons that H  had to turn down repairing. The stitching looked pretty bad.


----------



## tannfran

Don't think they work on hermes but have never asked them to.  Always use hermes for my hermes bags.


----------



## Asaki

Hi,
I am thinking to get this lovely birkin vibrato, but I am wondering can the spa treatment help to take the dirty marks off the vibrato? I never have any vibrato before really have no idea about it. Please help \( ^ ^)/


----------



## Sus

Vibratos came with an eraser type thing that generally would get rid of any dirty spots.  Possibly a Magic Eraser would work.  If the birkin is just dirty,  I think that a spa treatment would help.


----------



## lulilu

I hope you post some "after" photos.  Pretty bag!


----------



## Stacy31

mistikat said:


> Just a friendly reminder to please either report a post so a moderator can deal with it, or put someone on ignore rather than engaging in the thread.
> 
> Thanks.  To get back to topic, I have also been told receipts are required for repair but that if I spoke to the person in charge of accepting repairs, this might be waived. I suspect there is no uniform policy, as with so much else involving Hermes.



Hello. May I ask if you must  be the original purchaser, or is having a receipt from the original purchaser sufficient to receive the spa service? Also, would it be a problem servicing a bag in the USA that was purchased in Europe (with a receipt from Italy)? Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

FYI, my nearly unused year-old Togo Kelly popped a stitch (!) and H is restitching free of charge, so the "new-ish bag no charge" philosophy seems in effect. Still would be nice if the stitching held while the bag is sleeping in a box!


----------



## Stacy31

QuelleFromage said:


> FYI, my nearly unused year-old Togo Kelly popped a stitch (!) and H is restitching free of charge, so the "new-ish bag no charge" philosophy seems in effect. Still would be nice if the stitching held while the bag is sleeping in a box!


Thanks for sharing! Did you have to produce your receipt for the repair?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Did you have to produce your receipt for the repair?


I did not, but I had purchased the bag at that boutique. However, I've brought in other bags that were bought from resellers and never had an issue with repair.
Most of the stories I hear where people are asked for receipts are newer bags so Hermès may be trying to avoid accepting fakes (not all SAs can spot a counterfeit bag).


----------



## Stacy31

QuelleFromage said:


> I did not, but I had purchased the bag at that boutique. However, I've brought in other bags that were bought from resellers and never had an issue with repair.
> Most of the stories I hear where people are asked for receipts are newer bags so Hermès may be trying to avoid accepting fakes (not all SAs can spot a counterfeit bag).



Thanks so much!! I usually purchase new, but the bag I had been stalking I couldn't get directly from Hermes. I did buy from a reseller, but it is brand new and I have a copy of the receipt....I was just making sure that would be enough and that I wouldn't have to "prove" I was the original purchaser in case I need to have it serviced someday...thanks again


----------



## QuelleFromage

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks so much!! I usually purchase new, but the bag I had been stalking I couldn't get directly from Hermes. I did buy from a reseller, but it is brand new and I have a copy of the receipt....I was just making sure that would be enough and that I wouldn't have to "prove" I was the original purchaser in case I need to have it serviced someday...thanks again


People have had mixed experiences with this but if you have a copy of the receipt you should be fine. If Hermès is going to play games with us, we are going to go to resellers, and they have to accept that. Given that THEY sold the bag to the reseller in the first place and not to us


----------



## Stacy31

QuelleFromage said:


> People have had mixed experiences with this but if you have a copy of the receipt you should be fine. If Hermès is going to play games with us, we are going to go to resellers, and they have to accept that. Given that THEY sold the bag to the reseller in the first place and not to us



I completely agree!! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## maja2005

Hello,

So I bought a well used black Clémence B40 at auction. It is quite slouchy, but I rather like that, and never wanted a pristine one anyway. In fact, this time around I really wanted a bag that I wouldn’t be worried about using, unlike my delicate Kelly, that hardly ever comes out to play.

Anyway, I sent the Birkin off to France for spa treatment. Today - a month later, quicker than I thought - the quote arrived, and I need some serious advice before accepting.

The corners are scuffed, some stitching is required here and there, and so the quote for the anticipated repair work is already fairly high, but still acceptable. But on top of that, Hermès recommends that the handles be completely replaced. I never saw that much of an issue with the handles, the leather has admittedly lost much of its grain with age and gone a bit shiny, but doesn’t have cracks or appear dry. So I wasn´t prepared for this, but of course I fully respect the opinion of a skilled Hermès artisan. New handles would more than double the figure on the invoice, though ...

I can’t imagine that Hermès would be able to do much about the present slouch of the bag anyway, right? Has anyone here sent a bag in a similar condition to spa and in that case, could you tell me about the before and after? Do you think it would it be worthwhile to have an otherwise rather tired old bag, but with immaculate handles?

I will of course consult one of the local SA:s about this as well, hoping for better luck than when I dropped the bag off. I see myself as a proper H novice, but here was an SA who really was considerably more ignorant than me with respect to leathers, HW etc. She more or less told me that the bag was fake because the hardware wasn’t shiny enough (it is brushed palladium …). Luckily, I had already been reassured by a lovely authenticator here before the purchase and wasn’t too worried. Anyone able to chip in about the sensible thing to do now?

Thanks!


----------



## kathydep

I bought this constance brand new froma boutique while travelling a few days ago but the lock stitch on the strap is bugging the hell out of me. There is a local craftsman in my H. Do you think they will repair? I don't want to return it.


----------



## ouija board

I would absolutely get new handles on a well used bag, especially if you got it for a good price. Handles take a lot of abuse in everyday use, and I always think about the built up dirt and grime from the previous owner. Unless there's trouble matching color, I don't think the new handles will look out of place on a used bag, and if they do look different, it won't be for long. I wonder if perhaps the handles on your bag are stretched out. I can't imagine why else Hermes would recommend changing them if they aren't cracked or damaged. Again, definitely a reason to get new handles. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## PJW5813

kathydep said:


> I bought this constance brand new froma boutique while travelling a few days ago but the lock stitch on the strap is bugging the hell out of me. There is a local craftsman in my H. Do you think they will repair? I don't want to return it.



You must return it straight away and seek the advice.  It does look strange. If it is 'bugging the hell out of' you, you will never be satisfied with it. If it has to be returned, then so be it.  Better to be without for a few months than be unsatisfied.


----------



## Love Of My Life

PJW5813 said:


> You must return it straight away and seek the advice.  It does look strange. If it is 'bugging the hell out of' you, you will never be satisfied with it. If it has to be returned, then so be it.  Better to be without for a few months than be unsatisfied.




Agree here.. You should bring the bag in to H for a repair & have no reservation about doing so,IMO

The bag should be perfect...


----------



## kathydep

PJW5813 said:


> You must return it straight away and seek the advice.  It does look strange. If it is 'bugging the hell out of' you, you will never be satisfied with it. If it has to be returned, then so be it.  Better to be without for a few months than be unsatisfied.





hotshot said:


> Agree here.. You should bring the bag in to H for a repair & have no reservation about doing so,IMO
> 
> The bag should be perfect...



Thanks for the advice, ladies. If you guys have a constance, does the lockstitch look like this? TIA!


----------



## tonkamama

kathydep said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. If you guys have a constance, does the lockstitch look like this? TIA!


I have epsom C24 in black.  Mine is very clean, smooth and does not look anything like yours...   I thought these stitching are all done by hand maybe that was how the individual craftsman doing his/her stitching?


----------



## QuelleFromage

maja2005 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I bought a well used black Clémence B40 at auction. It is quite slouchy, but I rather like that, and never wanted a pristine one anyway. In fact, this time around I really wanted a bag that I wouldn’t be worried about using, unlike my delicate Kelly, that hardly ever comes out to play.
> 
> Anyway, I sent the Birkin off to France for spa treatment. Today - a month later, quicker than I thought - the quote arrived, and I need some serious advice before accepting.
> 
> The corners are scuffed, some stitching is required here and there, and so the quote for the anticipated repair work is already fairly high, but still acceptable. But on top of that, Hermès recommends that the handles be completely replaced. I never saw that much of an issue with the handles, the leather has admittedly lost much of its grain with age and gone a bit shiny, but doesn’t have cracks or appear dry. So I wasn´t prepared for this, but of course I fully respect the opinion of a skilled Hermès artisan. New handles would more than double the figure on the invoice, though ...
> 
> I can’t imagine that Hermès would be able to do much about the present slouch of the bag anyway, right? Has anyone here sent a bag in a similar condition to spa and in that case, could you tell me about the before and after? Do you think it would it be worthwhile to have an otherwise rather tired old bag, but with immaculate handles?
> 
> I will of course consult one of the local SA:s about this as well, hoping for better luck than when I dropped the bag off. I see myself as a proper H novice, but here was an SA who really was considerably more ignorant than me with respect to leathers, HW etc. She more or less told me that the bag was fake because the hardware wasn’t shiny enough (it is brushed palladium …). Luckily, I had already been reassured by a lovely authenticator here before the purchase and wasn’t too worried. Anyone able to chip in about the sensible thing to do now?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3525149



I remember when you asked for auth for that bag - it was a cool bag and a great deal. Hilarious that the SA didn't know what brushed palladium was. 

Personally unless the handles are splitting or cracked I would not replace them - it's very expensive and the cool thing about that bag is it can be a "beater" - Clemence is nearly indestructible and if the handles are a bit worn smooth it is one less thing for you to worry about. And it's so rock n roll with the black and that hardware!
I would do the other repairs and wait on the handles, even though that may mean taking the bag back in in a couple years.

Nothing will take the slouch out of a used Clemence Birkin (although you can slow further slouching with bag pillows and proper storage), but you will love the slouch eventually.  There's even a thread on slouchy Birkins here!


----------



## honhon

i would go with the old fashion way, "if its not broken, don't fix it".  my local boutique has that attitude as well, we chat and discuss about loose and skipped stitches, colour fading, etc but thats as far as it goes.  you can hop into your boutique and bring it up first?


----------



## little.bear

kathydep said:


> I bought this constance brand new froma boutique while travelling a few days ago but the lock stitch on the strap is bugging the hell out of me. There is a local craftsman in my H. Do you think they will repair? I don't want to return it.



What is a lock stitch? I can see the stitching not super smooth but unsure what the 'lock stitch' term means? 

I have a Constance too (photos attached) and is this part called the lock stitch?


----------



## kathydep

little.bear said:


> What is a lock stitch? I can see the stitching not super smooth but unsure what the 'lock stitch' term means?
> 
> I have a Constance too (photos attached) and is this part called the lock stitch?
> 
> View attachment 3526278
> View attachment 3526279



Thanks for pulling your constance out! It is about an inch away from that stitch in the middle. They are a series of 3 stitches on both sides of the strap that are doubled up. That is how they "lock" or secure that the entire row of stitches wont unravel. 

When you locate it, may I ask to see how it looks like underneath. That is the area that's bugging me.

 I hope this makes sense and thank you so much again for helping a fellow constance lover out.


----------



## kathydep

honhon said:


> i would go with the old fashion way, "if its not broken, don't fix it".  my local boutique has that attitude as well, we chat and discuss about loose and skipped stitches, colour fading, etc but thats as far as it goes.  you can hop into your boutique and bring it up first?



I am planning to casually ask about it since i am bringing another brand new jypsiere to check the glaze too. This Hermes with a craftsman is my local boutique but not my "home store" so I hope they try to help me as much as they can. 

I have a feeling that since the issue is not as big, they might say they wont repair.


----------



## kathydep

tonkamama said:


> I have epsom C24 in black.  Mine is very clean, smooth and does not look anything like yours...   I thought these stitching are all done by hand maybe that was how the individual craftsman doing his/her stitching?



I am glad yours is perfect! Honestly, that is what I expect of Hermes thats why I was quite surprised when I saw it. I feel like the craftsman got careless?


----------



## little.bear

kathydep said:


> Thanks for pulling your constance out! It is about an inch away from that stitch in the middle. They are a series of 3 stitches on both sides of the strap that are doubled up. That is how they "lock" or secure that the entire row of stitches wont unravel.
> 
> When you locate it, may I ask to see how it looks like underneath. That is the area that's bugging me.
> 
> I hope this makes sense and thank you so much again for helping a fellow constance lover out.



Not a problem at all. Happy to help. I had a look at my strap again. There is only one side that has the double stitch in three rows. Here's a photo of the top and bottom. Am I supposed to see the double stitch on the other side of the strap too?


----------



## kathydep

little.bear said:


> Not a problem at all. Happy to help. I had a look at my strap again. There is only one side that has the double stitch in three rows. Here's a photo of the top and bottom. Am I supposed to see the double stitch on the other side of the strap too?
> 
> View attachment 3526379
> View attachment 3526380



Thank you so much for doing that! Your stitches are so neat! Those are the stictches I was curious to see, both over and under. 

The side facing out on mine is acceptable, the one underneath is the one that is all jacked up.

I reached out to another constance owner with the same exact specs (she got it recently too) and she said my stitches underneath look a little bit better than hers. I am guessing the same craftsman worked on it. Maybe a newbie craftsman?


----------



## little.bear

If it's really bothering you, perhaps bring it back to hermes to enquire. I suspect they will ask you to enjoy the bag and that every bag is hand stitched [emoji4]. To be honest, the stitching doesn't look terrible, just uneven and not 'smooth'. No harm trying either way, good luck! It is a lovey bag by the way


----------



## honhon

kathydep said:


> I am planning to casually ask about it since i am bringing another brand new jypsiere to check the glaze too. This Hermes with a craftsman is my local boutique but not my "home store" so I hope they try to help me as much as they can.
> 
> I have a feeling that since the issue is not as big, they might say they wont repair.


check out my thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/messy-kelly-handle-stitching.796654/  you can see messy stitching on my kelly handle


----------



## maja2005

Ouija board, QuelleFromage - thank you ever so much for your input.

You are both right, I think … I am seriously considering leaving the handles for later, and maybe even let the money go towards a Picotin MM (I would be close to halfway there). On the other hand, maybe it is wiser to invest in the bag that I already have and let Hermès do their best with it. I guess there may be problems that only a trained eye could see, but in such cases I wish the quotes would give the reason why a measure is recommended. I don’t suppose Hermès will be too happy about follow-up questions?

And yes, that was quite a scary SA ... She also took it for Togo, and claimed that the measurements and dustbag were all wrong, too. I guess she must have been new on the job, but still. In the end, though, a more senior SA stepped in to say that she didn’t see anything immediately wrong with the bag.

I am well aware of the slouchy-Birkin thread, and certainly will introduce mine to its peers as soon as it gets back!


----------



## kathydep

honhon said:


> check out my thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/messy-kelly-handle-stitching.796654/  you can see messy stitching on my kelly handle



Thanks for this! I have a feeling I will get the same response but I still want to hear it from Hermes. Then I will make the decision to keep or return. The likelihood that I am keeping is great. Like 99%!

Because of your thread, I am pulling out my kelly to look at the handle! Lol!


----------



## kathydep

little.bear said:


> If it's really bothering you, perhaps bring it back to hermes to enquire. I suspect they will ask you to enjoy the bag and that every bag is hand stitched [emoji4]. To be honest, the stitching doesn't look terrible, just uneven and not 'smooth'. No harm trying either way, good luck! It is a lovey bag by the way



I suspect the same thing! I think what I am looking for is validation that this is a nice bag and I should enjoy it. I let a friend's comment get to me that i had to be perfect. Although she took it back when she found out that it's handstitched, the damage has been done. That's why I'm here asking TPF H collectors (a.k.a. my support group) what you guys think.

P.S. She hasn't been bitten by the H bug yet. Though she own some pieces.


----------



## QuelleFromage

maja2005 said:


> Ouija board, QuelleFromage - thank you ever so much for your input.
> 
> You are both right, I think … I am seriously considering leaving the handles for later, and maybe even let the money go towards a Picotin MM (I would be close to halfway there). On the other hand, maybe it is wiser to invest in the bag that I already have and let Hermès do their best with it. I guess there may be problems that only a trained eye could see, but in such cases I wish the quotes would give the reason why a measure is recommended. I don’t suppose Hermès will be too happy about follow-up questions?
> 
> And yes, that was quite a scary SA ... She also took it for Togo, and claimed that the measurements and dustbag were all wrong, too. I guess she must have been new on the job, but still. In the end, though, a more senior SA stepped in to say that she didn’t see anything immediately wrong with the bag.
> 
> I am well aware of the slouchy-Birkin thread, and certainly will introduce mine to its peers as soon as it gets back!


In my experience Hermes artisans will recommend everything that it would take to get the bag as close to perfect as possible, so that you know your options. 

I was recommended to get new Birkin handles once as they were coming unstitched and were a little darkened - in this case the bag was only four years old. I pointed this out and they restitched and re-resined them gratis and they look just fine. I will replace the handles if their state bothers me or if I ever sell the bag, meanwhile the fact that they are imperfect saves me from twillies and constantly watching out for hand cream


----------



## maja2005

QuelleFromage said:


> In my experience Hermes artisans will recommend everything that it would take to get the bag as close to perfect as possible, so that you know your options.
> 
> I was recommended to get new Birkin handles once as they were coming unstitched and were a little darkened - in this case the bag was only four years old. I pointed this out and they restitched and re-resined them gratis and they look just fine. I will replace the handles if their state bothers me or if I ever sell the bag, meanwhile the fact that they are imperfect saves me from twillies and constantly watching out for hand cream


Good point! Thanks for sharing your experiences, this is really great to know  Black is quite forgiving anyway, and if it is only about the appearance of the handles, I don’t have much a problem with them (at least yet). I feel I can’t make an informed decision on the basis of what Hermès have given me so far, so if there is no way of getting through to them, I might as well skip the handles this time around.


----------



## twinklebel

Hi all! I have sent my kelly for repair and 10 months have past but i have yet to recieve my bag. Asked the SA but they could not update me the process nor give me a time range that the bag will be done. Is there anyway they can help me speed up?


----------



## H. for H.

twinklebel said:


> Hi all! I have sent my kelly for repair and 10 months have past but i have yet to recieve my bag. Asked the SA but they could not update me the process nor give me a time range that the bag will be done. Is there anyway they can help me speed up?



Wow, 10 months is a pretty long time.  Hope it shows up soon and not forgotten.


----------



## twinklebel

H. for H. said:


> Wow, 10 months is a pretty long time.  Hope it shows up soon and not forgotten.



I have called and pop by around 4-5x. They keep saying its still in process of repairing. I really hope to get it back to me by xmas. I doubt so now.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

My cat usually leaves my H bags alone but I was sad to find that he had used my Evelyne as a scratching mat[emoji35]! Luckily, the damage seemed superficial and the leather wasn't punctured. 

Went to Madison Ave this morning and the craftsperson, Maria, patched the bag up in about 5 minutes. She explained that she would use glue and flatten out the affected areas so they'd be less noticeable. 

I asked if I should send the bag for spa (one edge has lost some color, the inner part where the metal loops are attached and the strap are a bit dirty). She said while the bag was still in great condition, it would take about 10-12 wks. Strap can be cleaned but it might be easier to order a new one for ~$200+

Before (sorry for the poor lighting):





After:


----------



## plastic-fish

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My cat usually leaves my H bags alone but I was sad to find that he had used my Evelyne as a scratching mat[emoji35]! Luckily, the damage seemed superficial and the leather wasn't punctured.
> 
> Went to Madison Ave this morning and the craftsperson, Maria, patched the bag up in about 5 minutes. She explained that she would use glue and flatten out the affected areas so they'd be less noticeable.
> 
> I asked if I should send the bag for spa (one edge has lost some color, the inner part where the metal loops are attached and the strap are a bit dirty). She said while the bag was still in great condition, it would take about 10-12 wks. Strap can be cleaned but it might be easier to order a new one for ~$200+
> 
> Before (sorry for the poor lighting):
> View attachment 3553209
> View attachment 3553210
> View attachment 3553211
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3553215
> 
> View attachment 3553217



Wowza, that's amazing!  I suppose that's why they're the craftspeople and I can only marvel at how amazingly well they fix things.  Great information on the strap as well, nice to have a price estimate for future info.


----------



## cathiey83

Hmm I thought new strap costs about $500+ for Evelyne, no?


----------



## Luccibag

I have a boxcalf birkin with some darkening on the handles. Does anyone know how much they charge to replace handles?


----------



## Rachel965

Luccibag said:


> I have a boxcalf birkin with some darkening on the handles. Does anyone know how much they charge to replace handles?


You might want to contact your SA and get some preliminary information.  They may not need to replace the handles. They might just redye them.  

Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## QuelleFromage

Luccibag said:


> I have a boxcalf birkin with some darkening on the handles. Does anyone know how much they charge to replace handles?


I was told between $1800 and $2500 for Birkin handles - not sure why there's a range, probably due to leathers, but that's what my craftsperson said.


----------



## Luccibag

.


----------



## Luccibag

Rachel965 said:


> You might want to contact your SA and get some preliminary information.  They may not need to replace the handles. They might just redye them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks. I'll do that


----------



## Luccibag

QuelleFromage said:


> I was told between $1800 and $2500 for Birkin handles - not sure why there's a range, probably due to leathers, but that's what my craftsperson said.


Wow that's much more than I'd want to pay..


----------



## rainypop

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My cat usually leaves my H bags alone but I was sad to find that he had used my Evelyne as a scratching mat[emoji35]! Luckily, the damage seemed superficial and the leather wasn't punctured.
> 
> Went to Madison Ave this morning and the craftsperson, Maria, patched the bag up in about 5 minutes. She explained that she would use glue and flatten out the affected areas so they'd be less noticeable.
> 
> I asked if I should send the bag for spa (one edge has lost some color, the inner part where the metal loops are attached and the strap are a bit dirty). She said while the bag was still in great condition, it would take about 10-12 wks. Strap can be cleaned but it might be easier to order a new one for ~$200+
> 
> Before (sorry for the poor lighting):
> View attachment 3553209
> View attachment 3553210
> View attachment 3553211
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3553215
> 
> View attachment 3553217



What leather is your bag? I think it looks fine after they fixed it. I'm researching the forum for my new bag and if your bag survives cat scratches, it's pretty good.[emoji3]


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I was told between $1800 and $2500 for Birkin handles - not sure why there's a range, probably due to leathers, but that's what my craftsperson said.



Funny, I was told $1500 a few months ago. I like my price quote better. [emoji1] Madison running very slow lately.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

rainypop said:


> What leather is your bag? I think it looks fine after they fixed it. I'm researching the forum for my new bag and if your bag survives cat scratches, it's pretty good.[emoji3]



It's chevre. I have been using the bag regularly since getting fixed and due to the pliable nature of the bag, one of the damaged areas did pop back up. I dropped the bag off for spa so it can get an overhaul.


----------



## loubielova998999

Is it possible for them to restructure the bag? I took in one of my old kelly pochettes to the hermes spa (its extremely slouchy from constant use) they weren't able to do much except to get rid of the scratches. Now my hermes kelly has also had that same slouchiness at the base of the bag. I bought a bag organizer from etsy, it helped a bit but it stills has the slouch


----------



## mistikat

loubielova998999 said:


> Is it possible for them to restructure the bag? I took in one of my old kelly pochettes to the hermes spa (its extremely slouchy from constant use) they weren't able to do much except to get rid of the scratches. Now my hermes kelly has also had that same slouchiness at the base of the bag. I bought a bag organizer from etsy, it helped a bit but it stills has the slouch



No. Once leather has slouched/stretched, it's a done deal. Some leathers are more prone to it than others and it also depends how heavily you load your bags.


----------



## loubielova998999

mistikat said:


> No. Once leather has slouched/stretched, it's a done deal. Some leathers are more prone to it than others and it also depends how heavily you load your bags.


thanks for the info!!


----------



## loubielova998999

Do you think a indentation white mark like this would be possible to fix from Hermes spa? I have taken in another purse to hermes to fix and they weren't able to get rid of all the scratches. I want to make sure before sending it in and shelling out another couple hundred dollars. lol!


----------



## mistikat

loubielova998999 said:


> Do you think a indentation white mark like this would be possible to fix from Hermes spa? I have taken in another purse to hermes to fix and they weren't able to get rid of all the scratches. I want to make sure before sending it in and shelling out another couple hundred dollars. lol!



No. It's called a "smiley" and was left there from the movement of a lock someone left on the turnkey. It swings and leaves a permanent groove in the leather. Spa can clean, restitch, replace hardware and handles - it can't make deep leather marks/indentations/scratches disappear.


----------



## lovebrandname

I can't remember if someone responded, but I read on here that you will need to have your receipt in order for Hermes to service/repair you bag comment is NOT true. I emailed Hermes for them to clarify and requested a copy of my receipt from FSH. Response from them was to take it into any Hermes store AND they also gave me an electronic copy of my purchase receipt with them.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

does anyone know if Hermes would replace the inside leather of this bag completely?


----------



## Slickcanary

Does anyone know the craftspeople in NY anymore?   Since Claude retired I am wondering if the current workers are as helpful and as willing to explain repairs as he was?


----------



## lovebrandname

Aileenlnbh said:


> View attachment 3589449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know if Hermes would replace the inside leather of this bag completely?


I was told when I had purchased my bag that they don't clean or service the inside of the bag....so not sure if they would even replace it.


----------



## lovebrandname

Current price to order a new Evenlyn strap, which will also take a year or so to order it = 650 Euros!


----------



## lilacto

icollect said:


> I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.
> 
> The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.  That's harsh.



Hey! So I bought this Birkin from a consignment store and I don't have the receipt for the bag! Will I be able to give it to the Paris store for spa and hardware change?


----------



## Aileenlnbh

lovebrandname said:


> I was told when I had purchased my bag that they don't clean or service the inside of the bag....so not sure if they would even replace it.



oh thats so sad for vintage bags that need care - thankyou Lovebrandname


----------



## lovebrandname

icollect said:


> I wasn't asking for authentication. The sales associate brought it up. I just wanted to purchase spa services for my authentic bag.
> 
> The SA told me that they were "cracking down" on accepting Birkins without paperwork. I asked what paperwork she was talking about and she said, "your authentication paperwork." I was puzzled because I didn't understand what she was asking for -- then she said that I either needed to be the original purchaser or have the receipt for them to even consider my bag for services.  I told her that my aunt was dead, and this piece was part of her estate. I didn't know how I would come up with any sort of authentication paperwork, and she said - we cannot accept your bag.  That's harsh.



I would try another Hermes store. I asked Hermes FSH and customer service and they said no receipt necessary, although I do have the original receipt. You can also email Hermes customer service, have them reply and show the email to your store....


----------



## liz_

I just emailed customer service and told them I purchased my Birkin bag from a friend I have no receipt and if I will be allowed to have repairs done. I told them I want the handles resin redone and I was advised to take it in to the nearest boutique and that they no longer allow bags to be mailed in.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, I purchased an Hermes Evelyne and it was pretty much destroyed.  The trim/binding was hanging off, it was originally a dark navy, but it was so faded that it looked grey-ish, and the strap was just about grey it was so washed out.  Surprisingly, the leather on the strap was in great shape, showed the true navy color and the hardware wasn't so bad either, just needed to be polished.  So I sent it to Rago Brothers to restore.  They assured me that this was not the first time they'd seen an Hermes in that state and could re-dye it and sew the binding back on.  I am comfortable with Rago because they've done repairs on my Chloe Marcie and Prada messenger previously, each time with wonderful results. 

So, I said all that to ask.....

Does that disqualify or void the authenticity of the Evelyne because I'm having it re-dyed/restored?  Or does is reduce the value of the Evelyne?

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## mistikat

Hermes won't accept the bag for repair if work like dying or stitching or hardware replacement/repair has been done elsewhere. As to it affecting authenticity, if your repair person removes, changes or obscures details that are used to assess authenticity, then yes, potentially. Extensive repairs generally affect resale value, no matter what you are selling, unless the item is so rare or in demand that a potential buyer might not care as much. Evelynes are plentiful so I doubt someone would pay market resale rates for a heavily restored/repaired item.


----------



## AllthingsLV

mistikat said:


> Hermes won't accept the bag for repair if work like dying or stitching or hardware replacement/repair has been done elsewhere. As to it affecting authenticity, if your repair person removes, changes or obscures details that are used to assess authenticity, then yes, potentially. Extensive repairs generally affect resale value, no matter what you are selling, unless the item is so rare or in demand that a potential buyer might not care as much. Evelynes are plentiful so I doubt someone would pay market resale rates for a heavily restored/repaired item.



Thanks for your input.  Though the bag was dyed, nothing was replaced.  The trim was just hanging off so they're reattaching it.  And they were careful around the Hermes gold stamp.   I guess I'm ok with whatever the value is, I don't want to sell it, I plan to give it new life & carry it as long as I can.


----------



## cherrytongue

I just received my black box Kelly 28 and the seller did not disclose cracks and scratches. After talking to the seller, he/she agreed to pay me $50 compensation for the undisclosed damage. Honestly I don't think this is fair considering the repair price from H, but I'm also curious to know if this can be fixed on my own... please let me know you thoughts.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cherrytongue said:


> I just received my black box Kelly 28 and the seller did not disclose cracks and scratches. After talking to the seller, he/she agreed to pay me $50 compensation for the undisclosed damage. Honestly I don't think this is fair considering the repair price from H, but I'm also curious to know if this can be fixed on my own... please let me know you thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645909
> View attachment 3645911
> View attachment 3645912
> View attachment 3645913
> View attachment 3645914


I'm sorry to say this (and to go OT), but this damage can't be repaired without replacing the entire piece of leather - cracks are permanent (scratches are normal on box) and there seems to be dryness also. The repair will be high. I would never buy a bag with cracks unless it were literally at a flea market price. There are SO many beautiful black box K28s with GHW at resale. Can you return this?


----------



## maja2005

maja2005 said:


> Good point! Thanks for sharing your experiences, this is really great to know  Black is quite forgiving anyway, and if it is only about the appearance of the handles, I don’t have much a problem with them (at least yet). I feel I can’t make an informed decision on the basis of what Hermès have given me so far, so if there is no way of getting through to them, I might as well skip the handles this time around.


Hi again - a belated update on my preloved Birkin 40 that was sent off to spa:

The SA was actually able to get back to the H workshop about why the handles needed replacing. I was told there were cracks in the leather after all, so took the decision to let them go ahead. 

Not entirely sure I shouldn’t have gone with QuelleFromages suggestion to leave them be anyway, especially since the artisan seems to have made an effort to find equally smooth, worn-looking leather, while there is really nothing wrong with the grain on the rest of the bag - that really had me laughing. And with scuffed corners e.g., there is of course only so much you can do.

With an extra investment of this magnitude, I certainly could have gone for a bag in better condition from the start. But hey, water under the bridge, and I did get everything else right - size, colour, leather and HW. I really like my bag, and at least I am safe in the knowledge that I have done everything there is to be done, and that it now is as structurally sound as possible. 

Frankly, there is not that much of a visible difference, so maybe not much point in before-and-after pics. But perhaps this helps:

Cost? 
Approximately €935 for new handles (Clémence).

Time? 
3 months all in all. About 1 month to get an estimate, then another 2 months until the bag returned from Paris.

Here is what else they did:

Clean + make up + finish
Reglue + finish side straps
Stitch + top gussets
Stitch top front panel
Redo 3 stop stitches (inside pockets)
Replace inside leather tab
I could easily post the exact charges for all the items in the list, but would just like to know if that would be ok before doing so.

Oh yes, and as most of you will already know, the original dustbag was replaced with a new one. 

Now I have just sent off my Kelly Sellier 32 in Box Noisette for a clean (= item 1 in the list above). It has some water stains from a light shower and I already know that those will unfortunately not come out, but then they are not that bad. Funny though how such a sturdy little thing can also be so delicate.

No receipt required in either case btw.


----------



## maja2005

Aileenlnbh said:


> oh thats so sad for vintage bags that need care - thankyou Lovebrandname


No, they seem quite reluctant to touch the lining. They restitched a pocket a bit for me, and replaced the leather tab on the zipper pull, but that was that. Whether they would replace a lining completely I could not say, but like lovebrandname I doubt it.


----------



## Sydneydillon1

Do you need to have a recipt in order to have your bag sent to the spa?


----------



## cherrytongue

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm sorry to say this (and to go OT), but this damage can't be repaired without replacing the entire piece of leather - cracks are permanent (scratches are normal on box) and there seems to be dryness also. The repair will be high. I would never buy a bag with cracks unless it were literally at a flea market price. There are SO many beautiful black box K28s with GHW at resale. Can you return this?


I think I will return this, thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Tonimichelle

maja2005 said:


> Hi again - a belated update on my preloved Birkin 40 that was sent off to spa:
> 
> The SA was actually able to get back to the H workshop about why the handles needed replacing. I was told there were cracks in the leather after all, so took the decision to let them go ahead.
> 
> Not entirely sure I shouldn’t have gone with QuelleFromages suggestion to leave them be anyway, especially since the artisan seems to have made an effort to find equally smooth, worn-looking leather, while there is really nothing wrong with the grain on the rest of the bag - that really had me laughing. And with scuffed corners e.g., there is of course only so much you can do.
> 
> With an extra investment of this magnitude, I certainly could have gone for a bag in better condition from the start. But hey, water under the bridge, and I did get everything else right - size, colour, leather and HW. I really like my bag, and at least I am safe in the knowledge that I have done everything there is to be done, and that it now is as structurally sound as possible.
> 
> Frankly, there is not that much of a visible difference, so maybe not much point in before-and-after pics. But perhaps this helps:
> 
> Cost?
> Approximately €935 for new handles (Clémence).
> 
> Time?
> 3 months all in all. About 1 month to get an estimate, then another 2 months until the bag returned from Paris.
> 
> Here is what else they did:
> 
> Clean + make up + finish
> Reglue + finish side straps
> Stitch + top gussets
> Stitch top front panel
> Redo 3 stop stitches (inside pockets)
> Replace inside leather tab
> I could easily post the exact charges for all the items in the list, but would just like to know if that would be ok before doing so.
> 
> Oh yes, and as most of you will already know, the original dustbag was replaced with a new one.
> 
> Now I have just sent off my Kelly Sellier 32 in Box Noisette for a clean (= item 1 in the list above). It has some water stains from a light shower and I already know that those will unfortunately not come out, but then they are not that bad. Funny though how such a sturdy little thing can also be so delicate.
> 
> No receipt required in either case btw.


Oh wow that was pretty quick! I dropped my Kelly off in London in November and I can't wait to get her back so fingers crossed I'll get a call soon  She was advised to have a new handle too and like you with the total repair bill I could possibly have got a better condition bag in the first place, but then I'm no Hermes expert and they found things I'd never have noticed so may have ended up with a big bill anyway. Either way I love her and will cherish her for many years to come so it's money well spent. I'm interested to hear you got a new dustbag. I didn't think they provided them anymore? I don't have an original one so it would be lovely if they do!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sydneydillon1 said:


> Do you need to have a recipt in order to have your bag sent to the spa?


Not in the uk from my experience (although my Kelly is around 50 years old so a receipt would be tricky!).


----------



## JolieS

cherrytongue said:


> I just received my black box Kelly 28 and the seller did not disclose cracks and scratches. After talking to the seller, he/she agreed to pay me $50 compensation for the undisclosed damage. Honestly I don't think this is fair considering the repair price from H, but I'm also curious to know if this can be fixed on my own... please let me know you thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645909
> View attachment 3645911
> View attachment 3645912
> View attachment 3645913
> View attachment 3645914


The leather here looks far too dry to bring back to life. Hope you can get a refund.


----------



## cherrytongue

JolieS said:


> The leather here looks far too dry to bring back to life. Hope you can get a refund.


Thank you so much. I am communicating with the seller right now about a refund. It's shocking that this item was listed a "A" for exterior condition.


----------



## eviliss

Hi all, 
I have a fairly new jige in trench which I have only used a couple of times has gotten a stain on a prominent spot. I'm heart broken now specially I do not recall how I got the stain since I have been so careful using it.

I tried using AppleCare but to no avail, hence, I have sent it back to H. But after 2 weeks, husband's SA says that my jige is back but the spot is still pretty obvious(to her). I have not seen it but I believe that there isn't any improvement. 

What do you think I should do? I was thinking if a re-dye would help, but I guess trench might be too light to cover the spot.


----------



## bagidiotic

eviliss said:


> Hi all,
> I have a fairly new jige in trench which I have only used a couple of times has gotten a stain on a prominent spot. I'm heart broken now specially I do not recall how I got the stain since I have been so careful using it.
> 
> I tried using AppleCare but to no avail, hence, I have sent it back to H. But after 2 weeks, husband's SA says that my jige is back but the spot is still pretty obvious(to her). I have not seen it but I believe that there isn't any improvement.
> 
> What do you think I should do? I was thinking if a re-dye would help, but I guess trench might be too light to cover the spot.


Send for spa in due time
For now just enjoy

Never send for repainting  outside
H will reject  any future  work


----------



## eviliss

bagidiotic said:


> Send for spa in due time
> For now just enjoy
> 
> Never send for repainting  outside
> H will reject  any future  work



Thanks! But just to clarify, that I have sent to  to my husband's SA and she has came back to us after 2 weeks. Hence, she has probably not sent it to H spa at all? 

Do you think H spa can save the situation? I'm actually willing to pay to savage the situation after all the wait for a jige all these while.


----------



## bagidiotic

eviliss said:


> Thanks! But just to clarify, that I have sent to  to my husband's SA and she has came back to us after 2 weeks. Hence, she has probably not sent it to H spa at all?
> 
> Do you think H spa can save the situation? I'm actually willing to pay to savage the situation after all the wait for a jige all these while.


From my experiences
So long not deep scratches or major cracking  peeling 
Most work can be done
Especially  colouring  issues
Best talk to craftsman  personally


----------



## eviliss

Thanks! I'll try talking to our SA again. Previously she was talking about a 'bald' patch surrounding the spot which I think I got from rubbing off the spot with AppleCare too hard. Not sure if this is why she didn't ask if I want to send it to the spa.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## marchesacasati

I had a vintage canvas and leather HAC refurbished at the SF store and it was a completely mediocre experience. I could have done it better at home.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Hi Ladies, just a quick question. I apologise if this has already been asked but I can't seem to find an answer. 

Does anyone know if any Hermes stores in London would accept a vintage (1994) Courchevel Kelly without a receipt for Spa treatment, and possibly hardware repair and a bit of a spruce up! I wasn't sure whether they accepted bags without a receipt or purchase history.

Thank you for any advice it'd be greatly appreciated xo


----------



## Tonimichelle

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hi Ladies, just a quick question. I apologise if this has already been asked but I can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> Does anyone know if any Hermes stores in London would accept a vintage (1994) Courchevel Kelly without a receipt for Spa treatment, and possibly hardware repair and a bit of a spruce up! I wasn't sure whether they accepted bags without a receipt or purchase history.
> 
> Thank you for any advice it'd be greatly appreciated xo


I took my Kelly in to Selfridges to be sent to Paris for some quite major repairs, new handle, new hardware amongst others. I have no purchase history and wasn't asked for any receipt. 
I believe NBS has an on site artisan that can provide more minor repairs in London.
Hope that helps


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Tonimichelle said:


> I took my Kelly in to Selfridges to be sent to Paris for some quite major repairs, new handle, new hardware amongst others. I have no purchase history and wasn't asked for any receipt.
> I believe NBS has an on site artisan that can provide more minor repairs in London.
> Hope that helps



Wow thank you so much for your speedy reply Tonimichelle. Thats great news. I'm always nervous enough as it is, walking into Hermes so that really helps. I'm really hoping to buy a preloved kelly if I can get it for the right price! Do you mind me asking how much your repairs cost in total?. Feel free to pm me. Thank you again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Wow thank you so much for your speedy reply Tonimichelle. Thats great news. I'm always nervous enough as it is, walking into Hermes so that really helps. I'm really hoping to buy a preloved kelly if I can get it for the right price! Do you mind me asking how much your repairs cost in total?. Feel free to pm me. Thank you again, I really appreciate it.


PM'd you


----------



## Jodyllw

Hi  sorry i dun know if i can post this here....am a newbie and i am really confused with this site (overwhelming!)

Just wanted feedback. Vintage kelly g in circle stamp almost 40 years old...worth getting the bag? It is a used bag. Definitely needs spa...

Thanks in advance


----------



## HermesIRL

I was told that there's a new policy coming into place:

Hermes don't authenticate bags in store - but people send the bag for refurbishment as an authentication process. If they will refurbish the bag it's real, if they refuse to refurbish it it's fake. To deter people for using the Hermes refurbishment as an authentication process they will tell you they will refuse to touch your bag but will soon not send it back but ask you to collect it at a warehouse in the suburbs of Paris. 

I don't know when this policy will come into play. I can see why Hermes would implement something like that. Why waste money transferring back a product that's not even their's let alone a forgery.


----------



## MSO13

Cormac said:


> I was told that there's a new policy coming into place:
> 
> Hermes don't authenticate bags in store - but people send the bag for refurbishment as an authentication process. If they will refurbish the bag it's real, if they refuse to refurbish it it's fake. To deter people for using the Hermes refurbishment as an authentication process they will tell you they will refuse to touch your bag but will soon not send it back but ask you to collect it at a warehouse in the suburbs of Paris.
> 
> I don't know when this policy will come into play. I can see why Hermes would implement something like that. Why waste money transferring back a product that's not even their's let alone a forgery.



they have always said in my store that if a fake bag is discovered at repair they will destroy it so I don't think collecting it in Paris is a deterrent for anyone. I don't think they've ever returned fake bags to customers.


----------



## HermesIRL

MrsOwen3 said:


> they have always said in my store that if a fake bag is discovered at repair they will destroy it so I don't think collecting it in Paris is a deterrent for anyone. I don't think they've ever returned fake bags to customers.



Pretty confident they can't legally destroy someone's property, but it builds on the policy so we agree in part.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cormac said:


> Pretty confident they can't legally destroy someone's property, but it builds on the policy so we agree in part.


In Europe it is actually illegal to carry counterfeit goods, so they can be seized by either the trademark holder or the police.


----------



## marchesacasati

Has anyone tried refurbishing their own bags? Maybe this has its own thread but I couldn't find it.
I know for a fact that Hermes--and other top leather makers--use Saphir Medaille d'Or products for conditioning and general color renovation.


----------



## MSO13

QuelleFromage said:


> In Europe it is actually illegal to carry counterfeit goods, so they can be seized by either the trademark holder or the police.



This

Also, i believe the paperwork in the US states that you agree to the conditions to destroy the bag should it be deemed counterfeit. My local SM talked to me about this because I own several vintage bags and we discussed the authentication process I used. I have yet to send them to the spa so I don't know where those terms are explained.


----------



## MSO13

marchesacasati said:


> Has anyone tried refurbishing their own bags? Maybe this has its own thread but I couldn't find it.
> I know for a fact that Hermes--and other top leather makers--use Saphir Medaille d'Or products for conditioning and general color renovation.


you should check out Docride's thread in the reference section, lots of helpful info on taking care of your bags!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Regarding CDC repairs, took two to the boutique: one the medor studs on the sliding closure were tarnished/worn due to hitting other bracelets on my wrist and a second CDC I bent the slotted plate where the metal post is inserted (Don't ask how that happened--another causality of my clumsiness).   The bracelets had to go to Paris and it took about 5 months from start to finish.  I was very pleasantly surprised at the cost: $135 for the replacement medors and $35 to straighten out the bent plate.


----------



## lenaf4ever

Hi fashionistas!
My mother recently passed me her vintage K28 in box calf in black with palladium for my birthday. It is such a special kelly as it was produced during the year I was born and given the age of the bag, it is completely spotless haha. Super thankful for my generous mother. 
However, she misplaced the shoulder strap, keys, lock, and clochette  Not sure if any other H lovers out there had ever gotten their shoulder straps, keys, lock, and clochette replaced at the H boutiques? Just wondering if H even offeres services like this and don't want to sound like a complete idiot in front of my SA LOL. 

Any tips will help, MANY THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## JY1217

Hi all, does H re-dye the stitching ? Or change the stitching of the bag if one requests? 
My Jyp received a repair from Paris about a 9 months ago, but last time they didn't clean the stitching ( guess it's not possible to clean ), the stitchings that touch the ring turned black and some of the colour has come off completely over time.

And since H doesn't touch the inside, I just found out i got the chèvre lining stained, anyone knows what product can get it cleaned ? I have tried a lot and they all can rug the colour off  the chèvre...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I understand that it is 7 years old bag but I still wanna know if anything can be done. If not I guess I will be fine and keep on loving it.


----------



## lipeach21

Do you know if this can be repaired and price?  It seems like the gold is coming off.  Thanks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

JY1217 said:


> Hi all, does H re-dye the stitching ? Or change the stitching of the bag if one requests?
> My Jyp received a repair from Paris about a 9 months ago, but last time they didn't clean the stitching ( guess it's not possible to clean ), the stitchings that touch the ring turned black and some of the colour has come off completely over time.
> 
> And since H doesn't touch the inside, I just found out i got the chèvre lining stained, anyone knows what product can get it cleaned ? I have tried a lot and they all can rug the colour off  the chèvre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665257
> 
> 
> I understand that it is 7 years old bag but I still wanna know if anything can be done. If not I guess I will be fine and keep on loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665256


I find that Lexol cleaning wipes take off many stains, including pen marks to some extent. Press the wipe against the stain, don't rub hard. If you don't get color on the wipe from pressing then rub gently and see how you go. You can also just keep pressing with clean areas of the wipes if the stain is coming off slowly. Know that bags that have been polished will give off some color when wiped, although interiors less so. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## JY1217

QuelleFromage said:


> I find that Lexol cleaning wipes take off many stains, including pen marks to some extent. Press the wipe against the stain, don't rub hard. If you don't get color on the wipe from pressing then rub gently and see how you go. You can also just keep pressing with clean areas of the wipes if the stain is coming off slowly. Know that bags that have been polished will give off some color when wiped, although interiors less so. Just keep an eye on it.



That's very informative! thanks, but the pen marks were done long ago, not sure if that works but will definitely try. I just came across a store in my city, they have some videos on youtube (link below) showing them completely dye the birkin into another color and fix the loose stitching, waterproof treatment, etc, but the risk is the bag can no longer go back to Hermes... I was thinking about should I give them a try...


----------



## QuelleFromage

lenaf4ever said:


> Hi fashionistas!
> My mother recently passed me her vintage K28 in box calf in black with palladium for my birthday. It is such a special kelly as it was produced during the year I was born and given the age of the bag, it is completely spotless haha. Super thankful for my generous mother.
> However, she misplaced the shoulder strap, keys, lock, and clochette  Not sure if any other H lovers out there had ever gotten their shoulder straps, keys, lock, and clochette replaced at the H boutiques? Just wondering if H even offeres services like this and don't want to sound like a complete idiot in front of my SA LOL.
> 
> Any tips will help, MANY THANKS EVERYONE!


You are so lucky! Box calf K28 with palladium is very rare in vintage. I have been looking for one forever.
Yes, you can order a new strap, clochette/lock/keys - the strap may take a very long time (consider it basically a special order) but the clochette, lock, and keys should be easier. Box is in production now although limited.


----------



## JY1217

I meant for just cleaning the pen marks/cleaning the stains.


----------



## QuelleFromage

JY1217 said:


> I meant for just cleaning the pen marks/cleaning the stains.





JY1217 said:


> That's very informative! thanks, but the pen marks were done long ago, not sure if that works but will definitely try. I just came across a store in my city, they have some videos on youtube (link below) showing them completely dye the birkin into another color and fix the loose stitching, waterproof treatment, etc, but the risk is the bag can no longer go back to Hermes... I was thinking about should I give them a try...



I have rarely seen recolored bags look good, and if most of the stains are interior, I would love your bag the way it is.
I have very much reduced fairly old pen marks with Lexol. I have heard you can use Primatint but I have never risked it.


----------



## audreylita

JY1217 said:


> I meant for just cleaning the pen marks/cleaning the stains.


I personally have had very good luck with 'Leather Stain Remover' from Furniture Clinic.  I use extra teeny tiny narrow tip q-tips from Alcone in NY and very gently touch only the ink and no leather around it.  I've gotten some ink stains out completely but you have to be super careful because the leather dye will start coming off too so only use something that is only as narrow as the ink stain.  I got a lot of ink on my agenda the other day, it sits on my desk so really it was a matter of time until this happened.  This was a very bad large ink stain, it got almost all of the ink out before color starting coming off.  It is definitely the worst removal job of any I've done so this is an example of probably the worst result you could experience.  I'm much happier with the end result than before, there was a lot of ink and it was very unsightly.  

Some members have disagreed with me in the past about this product 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and that's fine.  This is the only thing I've tried that's ever worked and I've always been happy with the results.


----------



## boopeep

Hi ladies! If I take my birkin in to the boutique, will they be able to tell me if it's been redyed on the spot? I bought this 1999 Fjord birkin last week, and when I went to give it a wipe down, a lot of black came off. Now I'm concerned I bought a shoddy dyed birkin ):


----------



## QuelleFromage

boopeep said:


> Hi ladies! If I take my birkin in to the boutique, will they be able to tell me if it's been redyed on the spot? I bought this 1999 Fjord birkin last week, and when I went to give it a wipe down, a lot of black came off. Now I'm concerned I bought a shoddy dyed birkin ):


That might just be dirt, but what are you using on the cloth?


----------



## boopeep

QuelleFromage said:


> That might just be dirt, but what are you using on the cloth?



Cadillac leather conditioner, so I expected a bit of "bleeding" but not this much! I've since switched to alcohol free unscented baby wipes and after many wipes, it's stopped coming off so black. Leather also feels much softer. Could it really be 18 years of dirt built up?


----------



## QuelleFromage

boopeep said:


> Cadillac leather conditioner, so I expected a bit of "bleeding" but not this much! I've since switched to alcohol free unscented baby wipes and after many wipes, it's stopped coming off so black. Leather also feels much softer. Could it really be 18 years of dirt built up?


It could be the top layer of polish, it could be a cream applied by Hermès or someone else, it could be dirt, but if the texture feels normal for Fjord and the bag has no light spots and is still same black, I would doubt it has been totally recolored. It feeling softer is odd though. 
I would take to spa if you think it needs it/want to ensure you didn't get a dyed bag and see if they see an issue. Don't predispose anyone to reach a conclusion. 
Note: PLEASE don't use baby wipes on your bag. Use Lexol cleaning or conditioning wipes. baby pH is not the same as leather


----------



## boopeep

QuelleFromage said:


> It could be the top layer of polish, it could be a cream applied by Hermès or someone else, it could be dirt, but if the texture feels normal for Fjord and the bag has no light spots and is still same black, I would doubt it has been totally recolored. It feeling softer is odd though.
> I would take to spa if you think it needs it/want to ensure you didn't get a dyed bag and see if they see an issue. Don't predispose anyone to reach a conclusion.
> Note: PLEASE don't use baby wipes on your bag. Use Lexol cleaning or conditioning wipes. baby pH is not the same as leather



Thanks for the tip!! Hopefully I didn't hurt it!! Just ordered lexol


----------



## QuelleFromage

boopeep said:


> Thanks for the tip!! Hopefully I didn't hurt it!! Just ordered lexol


If your bag seems fine it is fine  I am not an expert like Docride but in my experience, if you are happy with the bag as it is, don't mess with it too much. With my black Togo B, I run a Lexol wipe over it every couple days to get off "natural" pollution and dust especially if I am in LA, Dubai, Beijing, etc. I gently wipe the backs of lighter bags at the end of most days because of color transfer, but over-cleaning can be bad as well. 
Sorry for OT  but I think pre-spa care is somewhat appropriate?


----------



## boopeep

QuelleFromage said:


> If your bag seems fine it is fine  I am not an expert like Docride but in my experience, if you are happy with the bag as it is, don't mess with it too much. With my black Togo B, I run a Lexol wipe over it every couple days to get off "natural" pollution and dust especially if I am in LA, Dubai, Beijing, etc. I gently wipe the backs of lighter bags at the end of most days because of color transfer, but over-cleaning can be bad as well.
> Sorry for OT  but I think pre-spa care is somewhat appropriate?


Don't be sorry, I really appreciate your help and advice. This is my first ever birkin, so definitely want all the tips I can get!

Thankfully she still seems perfect. I will take her into the boutique later and send her off to spa just to be 100% sure. Don't want to take risks at this price point! Thanks again!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

boopeep said:


> Don't be sorry, I really appreciate your help and advice. This is my first ever birkin, so definitely want all the tips I can get!
> 
> Thankfully she still seems perfect. I will take her into the boutique later and send her off to spa just to be 100% sure. Don't want to take risks at this price point! Thanks again!!


 You started with a great bag. Black Fjord, 35 (it looks 35 anyway), GHW - a forever classic. You seriously cannot go wrong with this bag!


----------



## JY1217

QuelleFromage said:


> I have rarely seen recolored bags look good, and if most of the stains are interior, I would love your bag the way it is.
> I have very much reduced fairly old pen marks with Lexol. I have heard you can use Primatint but I have never risked it.



Yes you are right. I just wanted them to erase the marks and paint those corners but they said the re-paint job must be done completely, they can't just paint one corner. They showed me some before-after pics of some re-painted bags, it's very very close to the original colour, but not the same.

So I didn't go ahead for that.

For pen marks, some on here said the alcohol-free hairspray works ??


----------



## candyapple15

hi all, does anyone knows how much is a replacement leather strap in clemence leather? i am eyeing on a brown bolide in clemence from a reseller but the shoulder strap is quite ruined, maybe i can order a replacement strap if the price is reasonable. appreciate your input, many thanks.


----------



## golconda

Honestly, if the bag is a good price, the new strap from Hermes could cost as much as the bag and the wait is long for the special order.


----------



## Rouge H

Fashionhulu has one for sale up on eBay.. reputable reseller of authentic Hermes at 645.00 perhaps you can negotiate.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES...-Strap-ONLY-/262983443346?hash=item3d3b08e392


----------



## gazalia

Hi.. is it just me or does this really look like something which I should get fixed? Leather peels off at the strap-resin missing? 
It looks messy compared to my 2014 Kelly and it is brandnew from the store...

Not Talking about thinner leather here but The peeling off The Strap..


----------



## PJW5813

For your peace of mind and assurance, just go into H and ask.


----------



## Cindynaka

Hi all,

My Kelly Long inner lining is very sticky. Is there any way to resolve this without bringing back to Hermes for spa?

Thanks


----------



## mistikat

Cindynaka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Kelly Long inner lining is very sticky. Is there any way to resolve this without bringing back to Hermes for spa?
> 
> Thanks



Hermes doesn't clean inside bags. So perhaps try a gentle leather cleaner yourself.


----------



## Cindynaka

mistikat said:


> Hermes doesn't clean inside bags. So perhaps try a gentle leather cleaner yourself.


Thank you!


----------



## Nycchick32

I'm thinking of purchasing a birkin but may need a trip to the spa...can someone tell me what options/repairs etc can be made but sending?  Can corners be fixed? Scratches etc?!  Thank you


----------



## ladyshi

Hello ladies,

I just bought this vintage Kelly and I saw this at the corner of the bag is there something I can do to get it fix?

Pll
Thanks


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ladyshi said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just bought this vintage Kelly and I saw this at the corner of the bag is there something I can do to get it fix?
> 
> Pll
> Thanks


Please see this thread and search "crack" . Docride is our tpf leather expert. Otherwise take the bag into a H spa and see if it can be fixed.
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/295160/
Hermes Vintage Bag Nightmares & Hermes Leather Care


----------



## QuelleFromage

ladyshi said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just bought this vintage Kelly and I saw this at the corner of the bag is there something I can do to get it fix?
> 
> Pll
> Thanks


Cracks can be filled but can't be fixed. Luxury Again makes a crack filler or you can discuss with H spa. It can be made to look much better


----------



## ladyshi

PurseOnFleek said:


> Please see this thread and search "crack" . Docride is our tpf leather expert. Otherwise take the bag into a H spa and see if it can be fixed.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/295160/
> Hermes Vintage Bag Nightmares & Hermes Leather Care



Thanks for sharing. I just didn't think too much when I bought it and now I just realised it's not as easy to take care . Appreciate your information ❤️


----------



## ladyshi

QuelleFromage said:


> Cracks can be filled but can't be fixed. Luxury Again makes a crack filler or you can discuss with H spa. It can be made to look much better




Hello! Thank for sharing. ❤️ Heheh


----------



## periogirl28

Update in case anyone needs the info - sent in a bag for Spa at FSH, given a quote of €250 and 3 weeks lag time.


----------



## okiern1981

I sent my vintage Kelly for spa and a repair of the handle...had some loose stitches.  $330 for spa, $257 for handle repair.  Estimated time for repair and return from Paris 3-5 months.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

if anyone can assist... how can you have a bag repaired/serviced if you don't live in a state with a boutique. i called customer service and she acted like an 10 hour drive to my closest store (in another state) was something easy to do. are there other options, or must it always be walked in to a boutique? thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

ccbaggirl89 said:


> if anyone can assist... how can you have a bag repaired/serviced if you don't live in a state with a boutique. i called customer service and she acted like an 10 hour drive to my closest store (in another state) was something easy to do. are there other options, or must it always be walked in to a boutique? thank you


They used to take mail-in but I have heard that is no longer done. But call the store directly, not customer "service"  .


----------



## periogirl28

Update, bag ready after 5 working days at FSH.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

QuelleFromage said:


> They used to take mail-in but I have heard that is no longer done. But call the store directly, not customer "service"  .


they said no mail-in. have to get there somehow. thanks for your reply


----------



## partialtopink

I'm thinking of taking my new B to the Madison Ave store to see the craftsmen. Do I need an appointment with them or just walk in? Also, my bag is less than a month old and already has significant corner wear with color rubbed off (cannot recall trauma). Will Hermes take any responsibility for this or offer replacement? My SA advised me to go see them.


----------



## Dluvch

pinkchampagne said:


> I'm thinking of taking my new B to the Madison Ave store to see the craftsmen. Do I need an appointment with them or just walk in? Also, my bag is less than a month old and already has significant corner wear with color rubbed off (cannot recall trauma). Will Hermes take any responsibility for this or offer replacement? My SA advised me to go see them.


This is the tadelakt b35 right?   You should be prepared for them to tell you that it is normal wear for that leather and especially in that size.  It's a beautiful leather but definitely one that could definitely scratch easily in that large of a size.


----------



## partialtopink

Dira said:


> This is the tadelakt b35 right?   You should be prepared for them to tell you that it is normal wear for that leather and especially in that size.  It's a beautiful leather but definitely one that could definitely scratch easily in that large of a size.



Yes, that bag. Do you think they'll offer to touch up the corners gratis? The color completely lifted in those area. Will I have to leave it there?


----------



## audreylita

pinkchampagne said:


> Yes, that bag. Do you think they'll offer to touch up the corners gratis? The color completely lifted in those area. Will I have to leave it there?


No they will not touch it up gratis.  And you will have to leave it.


----------



## Dluvch

pinkchampagne said:


> Yes, that bag. Do you think they'll offer to touch up the corners gratis? The color completely lifted in those area. Will I have to leave it there?


Sorry I didn't see this.  Yes as audreylita stated you will need to leave it and it will be a few hundred dollars and at least three weeks to 12 weeks before getting your bag back as the NYC store is always backed up since they handle the hermes tristate repairs.  Also you should know that the repair girl will probably tell you that your bag looks way too new and will/could deny the repair.  They generally say to wait for more substantial wear to occur before bringing your bag into the spa. The people there are awesome but they do want people to not run to the spa for every scrape or bump because the craftsman are very backed up with repairs/ spa jobs.  Lastly the summertime and holidays are the worse times to send bags in because the craftsman are on holiday during this time making things get more backed up and even longer wait time to get your bag back.


----------



## prinzs

Hi Everyone,
I dropped my Herbag off at Hermes in Toronto at the beginning of March for cleaning, and it was to be sent to Paris.  On March 8 I received a cost estimate and was told that it would be about 11 weeks before I received it back (8 weeks for the service and 3 weeks delivery to Toronto).  It has now been over 16 weeks and no sign or work on when my bag is coming back.  When I emailed my SA asking for an update, all she said was that they don't have it yet and that she would contact me when they receive it.  I'm starting to get worried and really anxious.  Has anyone ever experienced this before?


----------



## QuelleFromage

prinzs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I dropped my Herbag off at Hermes in Toronto at the beginning of March for cleaning, and it was to be sent to Paris.  On March 8 I received a cost estimate and was told that it would be about 11 weeks before I received it back (8 weeks for the service and 3 weeks delivery to Toronto).  It has now been over 16 weeks and no sign or work on when my bag is coming back.  When I emailed my SA asking for an update, all she said was that they don't have it yet and that she would contact me when they receive it.  I'm starting to get worried and really anxious.  Has anyone ever experienced this before?


I'm sorry to say that stores can't always estimate Paris repair time correctly. I was quoted three months for a blanket repair and it took six. I would not worry that your bag is lost or anything else, though - H just moves slow sometimes! Keep asking, too, because, at least with my blanket, Paris alerted my store when it was sent back.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I dropped off a friend's 2002 B40 that  was really beat up. Here is the spa pricing for items needed on her bag.the referenced cuts on the handles resulted from her then puppy getting a hold of it. 

Spa treatment $330
Re-Stitch Inside Pocket Only $45
New Hardware $530
Gussets $145.
Also the Crafts team recommend replacement of handles, there are cuts on the handles that they can attempt to repair - without guarantee, but ultimately they would recommend replacing the handles, which would be $1375.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hi all. My bag is due for a spa and am taking her in just before Aussie summer starts. But i just wanted to see has anyone had a "peel" of leather repaired successfully before? I am not sure how it happened maybe a piece of my jewellery scratched it and sliced the surface of the leather. barely noticable and i am now using a twilly until off for repair. But a little bit of extra reassurance that its repairable would be lovely! I showed my SA she seems to think repairable in SPA but wont know until its sent off


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi everyone, hoping for some reassurance I guess, apologies if this is the wrong place!
I purchased a black Togo b35 a couple of weeks ago, 2010 in fantastic condition at a great (way below retail) price from a shop I have used several times and trust implicitly. 
I have just one concern regarding the bag and I'm not sure whether to take it into H or not at the moment.
When you open the bag indoors or even outside it looks more or less perfect inside. However if you fold the inside further outwards in bright light it shows a slightly pink iridescent sheen on the lining.
It's not something that bothers me in use as I wouldn't normally see it, but I'm a little concerned as to why it's there. It's almost like someone cleaned the inside with something they shouldn't have.
I was concerned that it may have been recoloured, but the shop I bought it from has assured me they got it from a regular and trusted client that has owned it from new and not done anything to it. They have also told me that if H refused to service the bag at any point in the future they would refund my money.
I could take it to H now but I really want this bag for winter use and I know that Hermes won't touch the lining anyway so it would be several hours travel, lots of hassle and expense and months without a bag that looks pretty much perfect externally (although very slouchy which is exactly what I wanted). I know I could also return it for a full refund at the moment but there is nothing I have seen at this price that doesn't have far more issues than this one and I love it so really really don't want to do that!
It's really hard to photograph what I mean as it doesn't even show up under flash but this picture is in bright sunlight.
Does anyone have a black lining that looks like this? Should I worry and take it straight in, or wait and do it in the spring?


----------



## nicole0612

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3808899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hoping for some reassurance I guess, apologies if this is the wrong place!
> I purchased a black Togo b35 a couple of weeks ago, 2010 in fantastic condition at a great (way below retail) price from a shop I have used several times and trust implicitly.
> I have just one concern regarding the bag and I'm not sure whether to take it into H or not at the moment.
> When you open the bag indoors or even outside it looks more or less perfect inside. However if you fold the inside further outwards in bright light it shows a slightly pink iridescent sheen on the lining.
> It's not something that bothers me in use as I wouldn't normally see it, but I'm a little concerned as to why it's there. It's almost like someone cleaned the inside with something they shouldn't have.
> I was concerned that it may have been recoloured, but the shop I bought it from has assured me they got it from a regular and trusted client that has owned it from new and not done anything to it. They have also told me that if H refused to service the bag at any point in the future they would refund my money.
> I could take it to H now but I really want this bag for winter use and I know that Hermes won't touch the lining anyway so it would be several hours travel, lots of hassle and expense and months without a bag that looks pretty much perfect externally (although very slouchy which is exactly what I wanted). I know I could also return it for a full refund at the moment but there is nothing I have seen at this price that doesn't have far more issues than this one and I love it so really really don't want to do that!
> It's really hard to photograph what I mean as it doesn't even show up under flash but this picture is in bright sunlight.
> Does anyone have a black lining that looks like this? Should I worry and take it straight in, or wait and do it in the spring?



I don't think the issue really shows up in the photo unfortunately. I think you might need to decide if you can live with the bag as is or not since H won't clean the inside anyway the color issue will probably stay the same regardless of whether you take it to the spa. Since chèvre is not super sensitive to water, you could try lightly moistening a soft cloth and lightly running it over the area of concern to see if the pink iridescent color comes off at all. It shouldn't damage the leather as long as you are very gentle and you might see if there is a coating there or not.


----------



## lulilu

I do see the faint pink that you are talking about.  My black togo B does not have this on the interior.  I am wondering if it is just light somehow reflecting off the sheen of the leather?  IDK but if it doesn't have any smells and you love the bag otherwise, I'd just keep it.  If you do find yourself in a store with a craftsman, you can ask about it.  But I would just enjoy the bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

nicole0612 said:


> I don't think the issue really shows up in the photo unfortunately. I think you might need to decide if you can live with the bag as is or not since H won't clean the inside anyway the color issue will probably stay the same regardless of whether you take it to the spa. Since chèvre is not super sensitive to water, you could try lightly moistening a soft cloth and lightly running it over the area of concern to see if the pink iridescent color comes off at all. It shouldn't damage the leather as long as you are very gentle and you might see if there is a coating there or not.


I did try a dry paper towel and then a damp one just to check in case it had been dyed but nothing came off on either. Not pink or black!


----------



## Tonimichelle

lulilu said:


> I do see the faint pink that you are talking about.  My black togo B does not have this on the interior.  I am wondering if it is just light somehow reflecting off the sheen of the leather?  IDK but if it doesn't have any smells and you love the bag otherwise, I'd just keep it.  If you do find yourself in a store with a craftsman, you can ask about it.  But I would just enjoy the bag.


It had a very very faint slightly perfumed smell internally although that has pretty much disappeared since I have been using it. I wonder if someone wiped the interior with a face or baby wipe even. It's certainly not something that bothers me enough to return it or hand it over for months!  Just wondered what others thought. My DH thinks I worry too much so I really appreciate some reassurance, thank you


----------



## Angelalaaa

Tonimichelle said:


> It had a very very faint slightly perfumed smell internally although that has pretty much disappeared since I have been using it. I wonder if someone wiped the interior with a face or baby wipe even. It's certainly not something that bothers me enough to return it or hand it over for months!  Just wondered what others thought. My DH thinks I worry too much so I really appreciate some reassurance, thank you



Maybe the previous owner had spilt some makeup in her bag hence the sheen? Something like highlighter or an illuminating foundation and some of the finer shimmer particles had stuck to the leather?


----------



## nicole0612

Angelalaaa said:


> Maybe the previous owner had spilt some makeup in her bag hence the sheen? Something like highlighter or an illuminating foundation and some of the finer shimmer particles had stuck to the leather?



This is brilliant, I think this must be it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Angelalaaa said:


> Maybe the previous owner had spilt some makeup in her bag hence the sheen? Something like highlighter or an illuminating foundation and some of the finer shimmer particles had stuck to the leather?





nicole0612 said:


> This is brilliant, I think this must be it.


So just in case anyone else ends up searching for this (I drove myself mad doing just that!). The mystery maybe at least partly solved! I wasn't entirely convinced by the makeup as it was also (on closer inspection and holding the bag at weird angles!) inside the pockets to a lesser extent. Then a very kind member on here with many Hermes bags checked all her black ones for me today and sent me a photo of one of hers that also shows a pinkish sheen in bright light. She thinks it might be dye oxidation which makes perfect sense. It also means I can stop stressing my bag has been cleaned with something weird/ had something weird spilled in it, just enjoy it and stop holding it upside down and practically inside out every time the sun comes out.... Not that I've been obsessed or anything


----------



## prepster

Tonimichelle said:


> It had a very very faint slightly perfumed smell internally although that has pretty much disappeared since I have been using it. I wonder if someone wiped the interior with a face or baby wipe even. It's certainly not something that bothers me enough to return it or hand it over for months!  Just wondered what others thought. My DH thinks I worry too much so I really appreciate some reassurance, thank you



It looks to me like something has taken the color out of the leather and the pinky-purple color you are seeing is the undertone of slightly faded black dye.  If it smells like perfume, I would guess that perfume spilled inside the bag and the oil and alcohol in the perfume faded the dye; or someone used some kind of solvent to remove the spilled perfume and that had the effect of changing the black dye.  That wouldn't bother me at all if the bag is otherwise in good shape.

H probably won't be able to do anything about it but it wouldn't hurt to ask a craftsman, if you are able to take it to a store that has one available.  If you love the bag, the smell doesn't bother you, you got a great price, and are determined to keep it, then just don't give it any more thought.

Basically, it's economics.  Pre-loved bags that have more issues will be priced lower than pre-loved bags that have less issues.  Sometimes the issues themselves will be more or less important, or more or less correctable.  Smell would be the deal-breaker for me, not the faded dye.  But for you (or someone else) that might not matter at all.  Just weigh what you paid with the condition of the bag.  If you feel that the price you paid is too high for the product you received, then the best thing is to return it because you'll probably always feel slightly taken advantage of.  If the price you paid was fair for the current condition of the bag, and you can live with its particular characteristics, then just have fun with your bag and enjoy your good fortune!


----------



## Tonimichelle

prepster said:


> It looks to me like something has taken the color out of the leather and the pinky-purple color you are seeing is the undertone of slightly faded black dye.  If it smells like perfume, I would guess that perfume spilled inside the bag and the oil and alcohol in the perfume faded the dye; or someone used some kind of solvent to remove the spilled perfume and that had the effect of changing the black dye.  That wouldn't bother me at all if the bag is otherwise in good shape.
> 
> H probably won't be able to do anything about it but it wouldn't hurt to ask a craftsman, if you are able to take it to a store that has one available.  If you love the bag, the smell doesn't bother you, you got a great price, and are determined to keep it, then just don't give it any more thought.
> 
> Basically, it's economics.  Pre-loved bags that have more issues will be priced lower than pre-loved bags that have less issues.  Sometimes the issues themselves will be more or less important, or more or less correctable.  Smell would be the deal-breaker for me, not the faded dye.  But for you (or someone else) that might not matter at all.  Just weigh what you paid with the condition of the bag.  If you feel that the price you paid is too high for the product you received, then the best thing is to return it because you'll probably always feel slightly taken advantage of.  If the price you paid was fair for the current condition of the bag, and you can live with its particular characteristics, then just have fun with your bag and enjoy your good fortune!


Thank you  I'm definitely keeping it! The smell has gone completely now anyway (it was only very faint if you stuck your head inside the bag to begin with). I will ask in H next time I'm there probably, just out of curiosity. But I was relieved to see another one with the same pink sheen!


----------



## prepster

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you  I'm definitely keeping it! The smell has gone completely now anyway (it was only very faint if you stuck your head inside the bag to begin with). I will ask in H next time I'm there probably, just out of curiosity. But I was relieved to see another one with the same pink sheen!



Yay!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Tony Yang

Does the craftsman ever re dye leather? 

I have a matte alligator wallet I've had for about a year. I've conditioned it with Saphir Reptan, but every time it rips a little of the color dye off. Can they re dye the color to its original?


----------



## okiern1981

Tony Yang said:


> Does the craftsman ever re dye leather?
> 
> I have a matte alligator wallet I've had for about a year. I've conditioned it with Saphir Reptan, but every time it rips a little of the color dye off. Can they re dye the color to its original?



Yes, I believe that they can.  I was told a story by the gentleman who handles repairs/refurbishment at my local H store of a SO croc that had been beaten to heck at a football game (used as a slingshot, beer, nachos, stomped on...you get the picture) and was sent for repair and came back looking like it had never been anywhere near a disaster.


----------



## jmc3007

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3808899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hoping for some reassurance I guess, apologies if this is the wrong place!
> I purchased a black Togo b35 a couple of weeks ago, 2010 in fantastic condition at a great (way below retail) price from a shop I have used several times and trust implicitly.
> I have just one concern regarding the bag and I'm not sure whether to take it into H or not at the moment.
> When you open the bag indoors or even outside it looks more or less perfect inside. However if you fold the inside further outwards in bright light it shows a slightly pink iridescent sheen on the lining.
> It's not something that bothers me in use as I wouldn't normally see it, but I'm a little concerned as to why it's there. It's almost like someone cleaned the inside with something they shouldn't have.
> I was concerned that it may have been recoloured, but the shop I bought it from has assured me they got it from a regular and trusted client that has owned it from new and not done anything to it. They have also told me that if H refused to service the bag at any point in the future they would refund my money.
> I could take it to H now but I really want this bag for winter use and I know that Hermes won't touch the lining anyway so it would be several hours travel, lots of hassle and expense and months without a bag that looks pretty much perfect externally (although very slouchy which is exactly what I wanted). I know I could also return it for a full refund at the moment but there is nothing I have seen at this price that doesn't have far more issues than this one and I love it so really really don't want to do that!
> It's really hard to photograph what I mean as it doesn't even show up under flash but this picture is in bright sunlight.
> Does anyone have a black lining that looks like this? Should I worry and take it straight in, or wait and do it in the spring?


The iridescence film clung to leather is a a surface mounted stain, probably from lotion, oil or perfume like you said. It hasn't absorbed into the leather so why it's visible, I've always had a lot of success using Reno'mat by Saphir via Amazon to remove dirt/stains etc. use a cotton swab in a small area to test it out first but it should work.


----------



## Tonimichelle

jmc3007 said:


> The iridescence film clung to leather is a a surface mounted stain, probably from lotion, oil or perfume like you said. It hasn't absorbed into the leather so why it's visible, I've always had a lot of success using Reno'mat by Saphir via Amazon to remove dirt/stains etc. use a cotton swab in a small area to test it out first but it should work.


Thank you. As I'm not sure it's something on the surface as opposed to being colour loss or some kind of reaction of the black dye I'm going to leave it alone. I'd be scared to do anything that could cause more problems! If I get a chance to ask in H at some point I'll see what they think, but as its not visible in normal use and especially now I've seen another with the exact same thing I'm just going to enjoy the bag and forget about it. I'd never have noticed if I wasn't examining it so minutely! I do appreciate your help though


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all - anyone here know if Hermes will replace the zipper on "silk'in wallet? I have been using mine for years now and it could use a new zipper. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boopeep

Hi lovelies! Do you know if anything can be done about the corners of a garden party? The outer "layer" of leather has completely worn through and the interior leather base is peaking out.


----------



## QuelleFromage

boopeep said:


> Hi lovelies! Do you know if anything can be done about the corners of a garden party? The outer "layer" of leather has completely worn through and the interior leather base is peaking out.


I have this bag too and am glad to know the base is double lined! I have seen edge/corner holes like this in other bags that H will patch...they do a good job


----------



## Tony Yang

Does Hermes replace the canvas lining?


----------



## boopeep

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this bag too and am glad to know the base is double lined! I have seen edge/corner holes like this in other bags that H will patch...they do a good job


Thanks for the info! Do you have any pics or can link me to where you saw the patches? Would love to know how they look and what cost might be.


----------



## bagidiotic

Tony Yang said:


> Does Hermes replace the canvas lining?


Yes so long we're  willing to  pay 
Its costly


----------



## Mvs

Hello all,

I just bought my lindy last month from reseller. I checked everything ok but i didnt pay enough attention of the H zipperstop and yesterday i realized my H zipperstop a little bit dented so i kinda push a little bit and then it broke!! does anyone ever have the same problem with me? Any idea how long to get this fix? 

Thank you


----------



## phy6girl

I have a vintage 35 kelly that I have decided I don't need and will sell. But the handle is dry and has just recently come apart from the bag. I have some questions and wonder if anyone can help...

How much is it currently to replace the handle? 

Is it better to replace the handle than to sell, or should I sell and let the buyer sort out the handle? I would rather just sell the bag as is, but if I am going to recoup the value of the new handle and quite a bit more in the purchase price, perhaps I should consider replacing the handle first.

Lastly, (and this is not related to the handle) I had the hardware on this vintage bag replaced w silver hardware some time ago. Does it hurt the resale value of the bag to have it be silver? I have the old brass hardware, and also could have it changed to gold if I have the handle replaced before I sell it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

phy6girl said:


> I have a vintage 35 kelly that I have decided I don't need and will sell. But the handle is dry and has just recently come apart from the bag. I have some questions and wonder if anyone can help...
> 
> How much is it currently to replace the handle?
> 
> Is it better to replace the handle than to sell, or should I sell and let the buyer sort out the handle? I would rather just sell the bag as is, but if I am going to recoup the value of the new handle and quite a bit more in the purchase price, perhaps I should consider replacing the handle first.
> 
> Lastly, (and this is not related to the handle) I had the hardware on this vintage bag replaced w silver hardware some time ago. Does it hurt the resale value of the bag to have it be silver? I have the old brass hardware, and also could have it changed to gold if I have the handle replaced before I sell it.



Well, from my experience a Kelly handle is $1200-$1500 USD but I have seen lower quoted here recently. They are usually gentler on vintage repair. But it will also take time. 

That said, a bag with no handle will be hard to sell.

Does a hardware change affect the value? If it isn't aligned with the stamp, IMO very much so. I'm assuming you have a gold stamp to go with the brass HW.  I love palladium HW too - I feel like most vintage lovers prefer gold, but older PHW Kellys are much more rare. 

In he end it is marketing. If a buyer thinks there are many repairs, they will expect a lower price, and most buyers don't have a great sense of what a repair will cost. So you want the bag as close to usable as possible. Ideally you want someone who will love the bag for what it is, not what it could be


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my mom has a bag from 2001/2002 and now wants to wear it crossbody... does anyone know if they will add length to an existing short strap? it's swift leather and not sure on the model name. she found a leather person who will do it but i said maybe just go back to Hermes if they offer the service. does anyone know? thanks in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom has a bag from 2001/2002 and now wants to wear it crossbody... does anyone know if they will add length to an existing short strap? it's swift leather and not sure on the model name. she found a leather person who will do it but i said maybe just go back to Hermes if they offer the service. does anyone know? thanks in advance.


Most likely not, unless it is a bag with a detachable strap; then she can order a matching strap in a longer length.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Most likely not, unless it is a bag with a detachable strap; then she can order a matching strap in a longer length.


thank you. it's not detachable, that would be ideal!


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Hi everyone,
my dream came true last week. After many years of waiting I got my first birkin!
Black birkin togo leather with ghw in the size 30 [emoji177] I am so in love an so freakin happy [emoji7]
I wanted to tie a twilly on it and noticed little cracks on the left flap, the right one has nothing like this. Is this normal?
I would be very greatful for your help [emoji254]
First photo is the left side, second the right side without any problems


----------



## MSO13

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> Hi everyone,
> my dream came true last week. After many years of waiting I got my first birkin!
> Black birkin togo leather with ghw in the size 30 [emoji177] I am so in love an so freakin happy [emoji7]
> I wanted to tie a twilly on it and noticed little cracks on the left flap, the right one has nothing like this. Is this normal?
> I would be very greatful for your help [emoji254]
> First photo is the left side, second the right side without any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861016
> View attachment 3861017



To some members, this is normal. To others, they consider it "defective". The only thing you can do it bring it into the store and discuss with the staff if you feel it's an issue. 

In my opinion, better cameras on phones combined with larger screens are emphasizing stuff that isn't visible from a foot away from the bag. Leather is a skin, it has texture and grain and when it is pulled tightly by the stitches, the grain can be emphasized. It's not cracking in my opinion, more like deeper grain or wrinkles. The edges of the sangles/straps look clean with good resin so I wouldn't worry about it but it's not my bag. Best of luck with it!


----------



## PJW5813

phy6girl said:


> I have a vintage 35 kelly that I have decided I don't need and will sell. But the handle is dry and has just recently come apart from the bag. I have some questions and wonder if anyone can help...
> 
> How much is it currently to replace the handle?
> 
> Is it better to replace the handle than to sell, or should I sell and let the buyer sort out the handle? I would rather just sell the bag as is, but if I am going to recoup the value of the new handle and quite a bit more in the purchase price, perhaps I should consider replacing the handle first.
> 
> Lastly, (and this is not related to the handle) I had the hardware on this vintage bag replaced w silver hardware some time ago. Does it hurt the resale value of the bag to have it be silver? I have the old brass hardware, and also could have it changed to gold if I have the handle replaced before I sell it.



If the handle is in such bad condition that it has come apart from the bag, that calls into question the condition of the rest of the bag. You describe it as vintage - but what exactly do you mean by that?  You need to consider what might the value of a similar bag be in good condition? Somewhere around 3000. It could cost you half of that to have the handle replaced and they might insist on doing a spa as well.  This will take months. Would you not be better to cut your losses and try and sell it first; if that fails consider the prior repair/refurbishment option.
You really do need to be aware of the likely resale value before you spend anything on it.


----------



## PJW5813

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> Hi everyone,
> my dream came true last week. After many years of waiting I got my first birkin!
> Black birkin togo leather with ghw in the size 30 [emoji177] I am so in love an so freakin happy [emoji7]
> I wanted to tie a twilly on it and noticed little cracks on the left flap, the right one has nothing like this. Is this normal?
> I would be very greatful for your help [emoji254]
> First photo is the left side, second the right side without any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861016
> View attachment 3861017



You did not say where you sourced the bag.
Your concerns look more like natural grain lines in the leather than crack.
The only way to get comet peace of mind is to take it into Hermes and get an artisan to discuss it with you.


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Thank you for your amswers.
I scorded my bag regularly in a boutique.
On the photo it looks like its the leather itself, thats what I thougjt first too. But when I touch this part it feels like there are cracks like you cut the leather with a knife, hard to explain. It looks and feels like there are cuts.
I am new to Hermes bags so I didnt know what this could be.
And ya MSO13 you are so right, you can only see this when you search for it. As I told you, I was tieing my Twilly and then noticed these "cuts".
I send the Pictures to my SA too and asked if this is normal.
I am not sad ird angry, I will definitely keep this bag, it was my holy grail Bag [emoji177] but as I said I am new and I just wanted to know what this could be 
Thank you for your answers and advices [emoji254][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> Thank you for your amswers.
> I scorded my bag regularly in a boutique.
> On the photo it looks like its the leather itself, thats what I thougjt first too. But when I touch this part it feels like there are cracks like you cut the leather with a knife, hard to explain. It looks and feels like there are cuts.
> I am new to Hermes bags so I didnt know what this could be.
> And ya MSO13 you are so right, you can only see this when you search for it. As I told you, I was tieing my Twilly and then noticed these "cuts".
> I send the Pictures to my SA too and asked if this is normal.
> I am not sad ird angry, I will definitely keep this bag, it was my holy grail Bag [emoji177] but as I said I am new and I just wanted to know what this could be
> Thank you for your answers and advices [emoji254][emoji4][emoji4]



I understand and you should bring it in if you're worried but as long as the resin and top layer of skin are in good shape, you should be fine! H will service it if there's a problem so while that's inconvenient it's nice to know they look after their products.

I currently have a bag heading to spa soon and a gold bracelet that is getting one tiny link repaired because I foolishly almost cut the diamond off with high carbon shears accidentally! It's nice to know they can fix these things we enjoy.

Enjoy your bag, it looks beautiful!


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Here is my baby [emoji7]
Thank you so so much for your kind words and for the help and advices [emoji294]️
Its good to have this communinty to share things, ask for help, opinions and talk things out, especially when you are a newbie to some things
Thank you all [emoji177]


----------



## ChloeSS

some update from Hermes HK, the SA refused to service the vintage birkin bag that we want to send in. She said the leather is so dry and repairable! They will not touch this bag as the leather is going to crack soon.  She told us the only way is to use the bag more often.  Then I asked her about sending in my Kelly for conditioning as the togo feels a bit dry. She said the craftsman don't perform just leather conditioning. You must have something for them to repair in order to send in the bag to spa.  Or something requires deep cleaning ie milk poured onto the bag etc.  This is weird.


----------



## PJW5813

I believe that if a bag is accepted by H for spa or repair, H would expect to return it to the customer in 'good as new' condition.  This is born out by the before and after reports posted here.
The way you have described both of your bags ('so dry and [ir]repairable' and 'feels a bit dry') suggests that the condition of the leather of both could be such that they are beyond what H would hope to be able to achieve.
Because of this, they would not be accepted. 
Leather is amazing in many ways for its durability, but once dried out there is a point beyond which it cannot be brought back.


----------



## okiern1981

ChloeSS said:


> some update from Hermes HK, the SA refused to service the vintage birkin bag that we want to send in. She said the leather is so dry and repairable! They will not touch this bag as the leather is going to crack soon.  She told us the only way is to use the bag more often.  Then I asked her about sending in my Kelly for conditioning as the togo feels a bit dry. She said the craftsman don't perform just leather conditioning. You must have something for them to repair in order to send in the bag to spa.  Or something requires deep cleaning ie milk poured onto the bag etc.  This is weird.



An alternative would be to speak with docride in the leather care forums and see what she would advise to do since H won’t take either of them for refurbishment.  You can also google and contact someone like leather doctors who are highly regarded in other threads as well. 
Were I in the same situation, I’d start with Docride, and go from there!


----------



## ChloeSS

okiern1981 said:


> An alternative would be to speak with docride in the leather care forums and see what she would advise to do since H won’t take either of them for refurbishment.  You can also google and contact someone like leather doctors who are highly regarded in other threads as well.
> Were I in the same situation, I’d start with Docride, and go from there!



Thanks all. It’s not my bag. It’s a bag I planned the buy. But after seeing the bag. It is outside my comfort zone and I passed the bag at the end because the seller didn’t disclose the full condition of the bag before the trade. She said she will sell to another person  

I am quite surprised that the Sa refused to take the bag for any further treatment. I assume nyc or Paris will take the bag to clean it probably? But since they don’t clean the interior. It won’t help much as there were so much white mouldy stuff inside the bag as well as a strong mouldy smell.


----------



## PJW5813

okiern1981 said:


> An alternative would be to speak with docride in the leather care forums and see what she would advise to do since H won’t take either of them for refurbishment.  You can also google and contact someone like leather doctors who are highly regarded in other threads as well.
> Were I in the same situation, I’d start with Docride, and go from there!



This is absolutely the best advice - even if you do not need it now, keep it in mind for the future.
Do read DocRide's threads anyway.


----------



## ChloeSS

PJW5813 said:


> This is absolutely the best advice - even if you do not need it now, keep it in mind for the future.
> Do read DocRide's threads anyway.



Thank all  I pm ed doc


----------



## mesvalises

lipeach21 said:


> Help! How do you get rid of pen ink? I have Epsom leather.  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3456525


Sorry, but from my experience nothing can be done to remove such a severe ink stain. I had a small, dime sized ink stain on a Courcheval Cabas, but I was able to cover it with an exact matching opaque leater dye.


----------



## danny123

ChloeSS said:


> some update from Hermes HK, the SA refused to service the vintage birkin bag that we want to send in. She said the leather is so dry and repairable! They will not touch this bag as the leather is going to crack soon.  She told us the only way is to use the bag more often.  Then I asked her about sending in my Kelly for conditioning as the togo feels a bit dry. She said the craftsman don't perform just leather conditioning. You must have something for them to repair in order to send in the bag to spa.  Or something requires deep cleaning ie milk poured onto the bag etc.  This is weird.


That's strange
I have sent off my bag for just conditioning. Maybe this policy is only for HK


----------



## mesvalises

Wow. Just called the New York Hermes boutique to inquire about sending my PM Toile Massai in for a minor repair.  I was politely informed that  “for security reasons” they will no longer accepted shipped bags. You (or your representative) must physically take the bag in and pick it up.  I haven’t had a bag repaired there for many years, but in the past I just shipped it to them and they shipped it back when it was ready. Very disappointing. Things certainly have changed since the days of M. Claude.


----------



## mesvalises

I have a funny M. Claude story. I purchased my first Hermes bag in Paris, just before the use of Elephant skin was banned by the US Fish and Wildlife Service; (the ban was a good thing). I was able to bring the bag back to the US (I was living in NYC) with no problem at that time. However, years later when the handle mounts and D rings were in need of replacement, M. Claude charmingly, but adamantly refused to fix the bag. “It is illegal for us to touch the bag!” He said. I was crestfallen, but determined! I wrote an impassioned letter to the then President of Hermes USA (I can’t remember his name) begging him to allow M. Claude to fix my beloved peau d’elephant Kelly. Voila! It worked! The president responded with his letter of approval, and off I went to see M. Claude at boutique. As I recall it was still on 57th street then.  M. Claude did a magnificent job.  And, he never forgot that bag. When I called him 15 or so years later to ask to send it to him for a new handle, he laughed and said , “Ohhhhhh laaaaa. THAT bag! Oh, well, for you, I will fix it again.” And he did. He used buffalo to make the new handle and it blended perfectly. I still have that bag and it is as beautiful as ever. I always think of the unforgettable M. Claude when I carry it.


----------



## mesvalises

My guess is that if you do show up in person with the bag, they’ll give you the once over and there’s a good chance they’ll refuse to repair it, with or without a receipt. I think that the drastic changes in Hermes’ return and repair policies have to do with the tremendous secondary market that has developed for their leather goods, as well as the proliferation of highly accurate FAKES (Grrrrrrr.)  You can’t really blame them for not wanting to deal with bags that were not purchased directly from them and may or may not be authentic, The problem is, who could see this coming and hold on to receipts for bags they purchased from Hermes years ago? When you do buy a bag from them, hold on to those receipts!


----------



## maplemoose

I was never asked for receipt for anything I sent to spa or repair.


----------



## mesvalises

Nor was I maplemoose. I have read on this forum that it is happening, though. Perhaps it varies from shop to shop. I’ll try to find the thread and post a link if I can.


maplemoose said:


> I was never asked for receipt for anything I sent to spa or repair.


----------



## JY1217

ChloeSS said:


> some update from Hermes HK, the SA refused to service the vintage birkin bag that we want to send in. She said the leather is so dry and repairable! They will not touch this bag as the leather is going to crack soon.  She told us the only way is to use the bag more often.  Then I asked her about sending in my Kelly for conditioning as the togo feels a bit dry. She said the craftsman don't perform just leather conditioning. You must have something for them to repair in order to send in the bag to spa.  Or something requires deep cleaning ie milk poured onto the bag etc.  This is weird.



Yes, the store in HK is like that... last time i bring my bag in they said they don’t do spa service , only repair. Luckily my bag actually had a few spots needed to be fixed and they took my bag. Even they said they will clean your bag, after my repair which included the pricy general cleaning. it turned out some stitches were fixed, but cleaning ? Not at all!


----------



## Meowwu

maplemoose said:


> I was never asked for receipt for anything I sent to spa or repair.



I know it’s a policy in Canadian Hermes that original Hermes receipts has be supplied before Hermes would take in the item for service/repair.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Has anyone had the enamel fixed on a Clic Clac?  I noticed this morning I must’ve cracked off the enamel of an edge. See pic for the white line that is the crack. I searched this thread but didn’t find anything about enamel repair just clasp repair.


----------



## mistikat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Has anyone had the enamel fixed on a Clic Clac?  I noticed this morning I must’ve cracked off the enamel of an edge. See pic for the white line that is the crack. I searched this thread but didn’t find anything about enamel repair just clasp repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892787



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-enamels.428963/page-75#post-28143936


----------



## eustaciasgarden

How long does it normally take for a quote for fixing a bag.  I brought my Kelly bag into the Luxembourg store on Nov 8th for repair and still haven’t heard anything.  I know it will need to go to Paris.  I’m just concerned as they wrote my phone number down wrong and I had to go back to the store for them to change it.


----------



## okiern1981

eustaciasgarden said:


> How long does it normally take for a quote for fixing a bag.  I brought my Kelly bag into the Luxembourg store on Nov 8th for repair and still haven’t heard anything.  I know it will need to go to Paris.  I’m just concerned as they wrote my phone number down wrong and I had to go back to the store for them to change it.



 Not to dismay you or anything, I dropped mine off in my nearest store here in the US around the 20th of May.  She went to Paris for her repair and spa, and it’s now Dec 3 and still no word.  Take that how you will....

Edit:  I received my quote and recommended repairs sometime in August.


----------



## Tonimichelle

eustaciasgarden said:


> How long does it normally take for a quote for fixing a bag.  I brought my Kelly bag into the Luxembourg store on Nov 8th for repair and still haven’t heard anything.  I know it will need to go to Paris.  I’m just concerned as they wrote my phone number down wrong and I had to go back to the store for them to change it.


I dropped off a Kelly in London on November 5th last year for major repair work in Paris. I received the quote via email on 14th December and the bag came back at the end of April, so just under six months in total.


----------



## Sickgrl13

mistikat said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-enamels.428963/page-75#post-28143936


For reference, I spoke with my SA and they will repair Clic Clacs by replacing both enamel pieces. The concerning thing is that they may not have the same color and will do their best to match it.  Cuurently royal blue is available, so I might take the gamble.


----------



## Dame_de_Luxe

Does anyone know if Hermes will replace hardware on Constance bags? I'm looking into purchasing some vintage bags and the hardware (including the H) are pretty tarnished.  I want to know what can be done before buying a vintage beauty! TIA!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Dame_de_Luxe said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes will replace hardware on Constance bags? I'm looking into purchasing some vintage bags and the hardware (including the H) are pretty tarnished.  I want to know what can be done before buying a vintage beauty! TIA!!


Yes it can be done


----------



## SandySummer

I brought my Constance for spa at Madison. I was quoted a time frame of 4-6 weeks and about $300-$400. Much to my surprise, she was ready in about 3 weeks and the SA who assisted me said that the artisan said it was not much work as expected and I was only charged $200!


----------



## Dame_de_Luxe

SandySummer said:


> I brought my Constance for spa at Madison. I was quoted a time frame of 4-6 weeks and about $300-$400. Much to my surprise, she was ready in about 3 weeks and the SA who assisted me said that the artisan said it was not much work as expected and I was only charged $200!



That's great to hear! I just purchased a vintage Constance at auction today and should be receiving it next week.  I think I'll take it into the Madison store to see what they recommend. Was this just recently that you took your bag in?


----------



## eustaciasgarden

Thanks  Tonimichelle.  nov 5-déc 14 from London to Paris gives me a relief. I don’t want them to loose my “hermes baby.”


----------



## momasaurus

Can anyone tell the price and length of time required to replace (or just tighten?) a very loose Kelly touret? Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Can anyone tell the price and length of time required to replace (or just tighten?) a very loose Kelly touret? Thanks!



I had a broken one replaced on a Kelly Wallet a few years ago. I think it took about three months. Price? Hm....it wasn't terribly expensive, maybe $300?


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I had a broken one replaced on a Kelly Wallet a few years ago. I think it took about three months. Price? Hm....it wasn't terribly expensive, maybe $300?


Thanks, *BBC*!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Does anyone have the latest intel if H still takes back plisse scarves for re-pleating?  I have my eye on one from a reseller but it has some storage bumps that I'd like to get repaired.


----------



## green cove

Hi all!  I recently purchased a 2005 Clemence Bolide with a few scuffs/scratches around the bottom corners.  Nothing horrible at all - just normal wear and tear, but I am hoping it can be spruced up a bit.  Can I just bring it in to my local Hermes to have it refurbished to the best it can be?  I am not sure if Hermes will work on it since I did not buy it from Hermes personally.  TIA for any help you can offer!


----------



## Txoceangirl

green cove said:


> Hi all!  I recently purchased a 2005 Clemence Bolide with a few scuffs/scratches around the bottom corners.  Nothing horrible at all - just normal wear and tear, but I am hoping it can be spruced up a bit.  Can I just bring it in to my local Hermes to have it refurbished to the best it can be?  I am not sure if Hermes will work on it since I did not buy it from Hermes personally.  TIA for any help you can offer!



Yes, absolutely you can. They will send it to repair and provide a quote if any repairs are suggested (sometimes the craftsman makes a recommendation). You can chose to do that work or decline. Either way, they will clean her up.


----------



## green cove

Thank you, Txoceangirl!


----------



## eustaciasgarden

I (finally) heard back from Hermes (after more than 2 months) that they cannot service my 1953 Kelly bag as it has been serviced somewhere else before.  Does anyone know a good place to take bags that Hermes won't fix?


----------



## miraCheung

I have a k32 cleaned for £180 and paid an additional £50 for replacing the leather string which holds the keys & pochette. That's 2017 price in UK. Took just over 3 months.


----------



## Txoceangirl

eustaciasgarden said:


> I (finally) heard back from Hermes (after more than 2 months) that they cannot service my 1953 Kelly bag as it has been serviced somewhere else before.  Does anyone know a good place to take bags that Hermes won't fix?


Try Leather Surgeons http://www.leathersurgeons.com/#home-op


----------



## Stella0925

Hi lovelies! 

I purchased a birkin bag off a consignment store I wanted to have it spa'ed or cleaned. I called in my local boutique which is in Vancouver Canada, they told me they will need a proof of a payment to have it serviced? I'm confused about this policy. I thought all birkins as long as they are authentic are able to get the service. It doesn't need to be directly from the store?

Is there a chance that I can mail it to somewhere in the states? I would prefer not to cuz I don't want the duties to be involved but is there anything I can do to get my bag cleaned

Thank you for advance


----------



## nicole0612

Stella0925 said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I purchased a birkin bag off a consignment store I wanted to have it spa'ed or cleaned. I called in my local boutique which is in Vancouver Canada, they told me they will need a proof of a payment to have it serviced? I'm confused about this policy. I thought all birkins as long as they are authentic are able to get the service. It doesn't need to be directly from the store?
> 
> Is there a chance that I can mail it to somewhere in the states? I would prefer not to cuz I don't want the duties to be involved but is there anything I can do to get my bag cleaned
> 
> Thank you for advance



You can’t mail it in, but perhaps bring it with you the next time you visit the US. The Bellevue boutique (my home store) is the closest to you in the US ~3.5 hrs, but otherwise maybe you will be visiting another city at some point?


----------



## VertBronze

Stella0925 said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I purchased a birkin bag off a consignment store I wanted to have it spa'ed or cleaned. I called in my local boutique which is in Vancouver Canada, they told me they will need a proof of a payment to have it serviced? I'm confused about this policy. I thought all birkins as long as they are authentic are able to get the service. It doesn't need to be directly from the store?
> 
> Is there a chance that I can mail it to somewhere in the states? I would prefer not to cuz I don't want the duties to be involved but is there anything I can do to get my bag cleaned
> 
> Thank you for advance



The Vancouver store will claim that the receipt is needed in order to be able to send the bag due to CBSA rules.  If you are not a regular client, do you have a friend that is?  I’ve found that these rules about needing reciepts are not enforced once you are an established client.


----------



## Stella0925

nicole0612 said:


> You can’t mail it in, but perhaps bring it with you the next time you visit the US. The Bellevue boutique (my home store) is the closest to you in the US ~3.5 hrs, but otherwise maybe you will be visiting another city at some point?



Thank you for your input yes I could definitely go down to Seattle bring it in! Do you know Bellevue or Seattle boutique will require a reciept as well?

Thank you !


----------



## Stella0925

VertBronze said:


> The Vancouver store will claim that the receipt is needed in order to be able to send the bag due to CBSA rules.  If you are not a regular client, do you have a friend that is?  I’ve found that these rules about needing reciepts are not enforced once you are an established client.



Nah unfortunately none of my friends share the same interests in handbags as me. I do have a few things I wanna get from Hermès like shoes and accessories and stuff, don't know when I can become an established client lol. This is hard I wish I could have a chance to buy it from the store directly but they just wouldn't give me one lol


----------



## VertBronze

Stella0925 said:


> Nah unfortunately none of my friends share the same interests in handbags as me. I do have a few things I wanna get from Hermès like shoes and accessories and stuff, don't know when I can become an established client lol. This is hard I wish I could have a chance to buy it from the store directly but they just wouldn't give me one lol



Sadly Vancouver is a crazy competitive market, you really have to buy a lot to be offered a Birkin or Kelly.  You can qualify for a bag in Seattle much easier.  Thankfully with the new treaty with the EU there is no longer duty on items imported that originate in France, so you only get stuck paying the tax again.  I find the SAs in Seattle are extremely friendly. I would call to make sure you don’t need a receipt.

I dropped one of my Birkins off near the end of October to be repaired and I just finally got a quote this week! They said probably 3 more months until I get it back. It is certainly a process that requires patience!


----------



## Stella0925

VertBronze said:


> Sadly Vancouver is a crazy competitive market, you really have to buy a lot to be offered a Birkin or Kelly.  You can qualify for a bag in Seattle much easier.  Thankfully with the new treaty with the EU there is no longer duty on items imported that originate in France, so you only get stuck paying the tax again.  I find the SAs in Seattle are extremely friendly. I would call to make sure you don’t need a receipt.
> 
> I dropped one of my Birkins off near the end of October to be repaired and I just finally got a quote this week! They said probably 3 more months until I get it back. It is certainly a process that requires patience!




Thank you for much for the advice VertBronze! I really want to get another birkin in a bright color Seattle sounds like the way to go  

My birkin is in a very good condition actually it's from 2017 but since I got it from preloved market I just want to have it reconditioned so it feels brand new to me I wouldn't mind waiting so timing is not an issue. 

I just felt bad when I was told I can't get it done unless I have a reciept. It's not like I don't want to directly purchase from them lol I paid a lot more than retail to get mine since it's almost new. At the time I did not what else do I want from Hermès all I want is a birkin or a kelly and I don't really want to spend money on stuff I don't like. Now I'm eyeing on the joueuse boots but that's far away from getting me qualified for a B...But I guess I can't blame them it's just their policy.


----------



## nicole0612

Stella0925 said:


> Thank you for your input yes I could definitely go down to Seattle bring it in! Do you know Bellevue or Seattle boutique will require a reciept as well?
> 
> Thank you !



Seattle does not have a boutique currently, only Bellevue. There is no receipt required. There is no spa in the Bellevue boutique, but they will go over the item with you, see what you want to have done, write up exactly what is to be done with prices only if they know for sure, and then either ship it to California or to France for the spa. Once it arrives and a craftsman has a chance to look over it they will get back to you about the price and you can decide to go forward with it or not. It does take quite awhile though. I sent a watch for a new battery and it took 2 months. I sent a bag and it has been a year, but it had to go to France.


----------



## okiern1981

okiern1981 said:


> I sent my vintage Kelly for spa and a repair of the handle...had some loose stitches.  $330 for spa, $257 for handle repair.  Estimated time for repair and return from Paris 3-5 months.



Just got the email from Hermes...my Kelly is back in the states.  It’s been almost 8 months!  (Mid May to now) will post pics when I get her back this weekend


----------



## duoduoo

SandySummer said:


> I brought my Constance for spa at Madison. I was quoted a time frame of 4-6 weeks and about $300-$400. Much to my surprise, she was ready in about 3 weeks and the SA who assisted me said that the artisan said it was not much work as expected and I was only charged $200!


Hi When you take your bag to Madison, did they ask you for a receipt? Or any authentic Hermes is fine? Thanks very much.


----------



## Freckles1

I bought a vintage K in Paris. She needed some “love”. I took her to my boutique in Dallas. My SA did not need a receipt. He sent her in. I was quoted a price about a month later. She was repaired and then sent back to the boutique. Then sent Home to me. It took 3 months probably? Worth it!! She’s Box and fabulous!


----------



## Tracky527

Hi guys I purchased a Togo 32 Black kelly from 2002 and the heatstamp in both the bag and strap is worn. Do you guys know if the heatstamp can be redone?  I have read here that it can be as long as the bag has not been serviced elsewhere.  How can you tell if the bag has been serviced elsewhere or not?  I purchased from a reputable reseller (AFF) but only have until tomorrow to return. I love the bag but scared that it may get rejected.


----------



## okiern1981

Got Grandma Kelly back this afternoon...they did such a magnificent job!


----------



## UEShopaholic

duoduoo said:


> Hi When you take your bag to Madison, did they ask you for a receipt? Or any authentic Hermes is fine? Thanks very much.


I have this same question. There is a vintage bag on AFF that I've been eyeing, but I'd hate to buy it if it won't be eligible for the spa treatment at Hermes, as it needs some work.


----------



## okiern1981

UEShopaholic said:


> I have this same question. There is a vintage bag on AFF that I've been eyeing, but I'd hate to buy it if it won't be eligible for the spa treatment at Hermes, as it needs some work.



No.  You don’t need a receipt.  This bag is my mom’s age, and lived in a box in France for decades. That receipt is looooonnnnggg long, long (did I say long yet?) gone.  

As long as the bag is authentic, and they can repair it...there should not be any issue


----------



## noegirl

Anyone know the current price of replacing a Kelly 28 box handle?


----------



## okiern1981

This thread might be your best bet to help get an idea.  The price for replacing my 35 is listed.  Hermes spa pricing
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Hermes-spa-pricing.634088/


----------



## mistikat

UEShopaholic said:


> I have this same question. There is a vintage bag on AFF that I've been eyeing, but I'd hate to buy it if it won't be eligible for the spa treatment at Hermes, as it needs some work.





okiern1981 said:


> No.  You don’t need a receipt.  This bag is my mom’s age, and lived in a box in France for decades. That receipt is looooonnnnggg long, long (did I say long yet?) gone.
> 
> As long as the bag is authentic, and they can repair it...there should not be any issue



Some stores are asking for receipts now prior to authorizing repairs, so it's probably best to just check with your local store.


----------



## okiern1981

mistikat said:


> Some stores are asking for receipts now prior to authorizing repairs, so it's probably best to just check with your local store.



Yikes!  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Love Of My Life

okiern1981 said:


> No.  You don’t need a receipt.  This bag is my mom’s age, and lived in a box in France for decades. That receipt is looooonnnnggg long, long (did I say long yet?) gone.
> 
> As long as the bag is authentic, and they can repair it...there should not be any issue



 Agree here. Receipts for vintage bags likely are not in H computer but nonetheless always best to check with
your local H. I have several vintage K bags that are form the 50's & 60's & H here in NYC especially when
Claude was there never asked for a receipt.


----------



## Linda_2

Hello has anyone ordered a replacement leather strap and know the price approx? Thanks


----------



## maplemoose

My Kelly strap was about $960 after almost two years’ wait. I was shocked when my SA called. I didn’t even remember I placed the order.


----------



## cathee1

Dear PF:s, 

I am considering buying this black Kelly in box leather. I think box is beautiful, but I know that many consider it a pain to keep in great condition. (I don't own a box yet, nor even a Kelly, so this is fulfilling a dream for me.) 
It has some scratches, but most importantly, it has quite a significant dent on the front. According to the seller, it is an impression from the clochette and has not been tried to be buffed out. I have contacted my nearest Hermès store, but of course they cannot state whether or not this can be fixed prior to sending it to Paris. 
So, dear members, please advise: Can this be repaired? If so, any thoughts on costs (in Europe)?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## cavluv

I am sure others with more experience will chime in but I don’t see how that impression can be removed. If it’s from the clochette, it appears there must’ve been something heavy sitting on top of the bag because the impression looks almost crater-like. Scratches will come out no problem. I think you can do better for your first


----------



## catin

You should check out docride's restoration thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/docrides-hermes-lazarus-thread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/

She does restoration of leather and answers questions like this.


----------



## cathee1

cavluv said:


> I am sure others with more experience will chime in but I don’t see how that impression can be removed. If it’s from the clochette, it appears there must’ve been something heavy sitting on top of the bag because the impression looks almost crater-like. Scratches will come out no problem. I think you can do better for your first


Thank you so much for your quick reply! I appreciate it. Yes, the bag must have been squeezed somehow for a long time. Weird way to treat a bag like that..
Do you have any experience in getting scratches out? (Regular scratches, not this bump.) Cost-wise, I mean?


----------



## cathee1

catin said:


> You should check out docride's restoration thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/docrides-hermes-lazarus-thread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/
> 
> She does restoration of leather and answers questions like this.


Thank you for your quick reply. I will check that out!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## catin

cathee1 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I will check that out!


The Hermes spa/craftsman fixing service is supposed to be great too but my understanding is that it can a few months (and be on the somewhat expensive side depending on the work being done).


----------



## cavluv

cathee1 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply! I appreciate it. Yes, the bag must have been squeezed somehow for a long time. Weird way to treat a bag like that..
> Do you have any experience in getting scratches out? (Regular scratches, not this bump.) Cost-wise, I mean?


I’ve had repairs done twice...once on a bracelet, which took 6 months and currently my roulis is in for repair because the side hardware keeps detaching. The bag had to be sent to Paris so I probably won’t see it for at least 6 months. Both times costs have been covered. It is customary that the craftsperson will give you a detailed list of all recommended services with line item pricing. A general polishing/cleaning is usually several hundred dollars. Straps and handle work can get very pricy.


----------



## okiern1981

cathee1 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply! I appreciate it. Yes, the bag must have been squeezed somehow for a long time. Weird way to treat a bag like that..
> Do you have any experience in getting scratches out? (Regular scratches, not this bump.) Cost-wise, I mean?



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-spa-pricing.634088/

This thread might also be one to check out in regards to pricing.  I have a 60s era Kelly that I recently got back from Spa, and they did a great job softening the rough edges.  Check it out when you have time, might help answer some questions, and answer some you’ve not thought of yet!  Gorgeous K BTW!


----------



## chessmont

I believe I have read H will not spa the inside of a bag, but what about repairs?  I have a B35 that has the stitching on the inner open pocket partly off so to the pocket is not completely sewn down.  Will H repair this?  And for those in San Francisco, is there still a craftsman there to do repairs (if they indeed repair interiors)?  Or can it go to even L.A.?  (just trying to avoid sending to Paris)


----------



## HMuse

chessmont said:


> I believe I have read H will not spa the inside of a bag, but what about repairs?  I have a B35 that has the stitching on the inner open pocket partly off so to the pocket is not completely sewn down.  Will H repair this?  And for those in San Francisco, is there still a craftsman there to do repairs (if they indeed repair interiors)?  Or can it go to even L.A.?  (just trying to avoid sending to Paris)



You should send your bag in for repair + spa. Note that you will be charged accordingly with the extent of repair needed. Spa only covers the outside + hardware polishing. Best to bring in your bag for the inhouse craftsman(or SA) to inspect, if needs be your bag might need to go to Paris. Hope this helps.


----------



## milycart

I just sent in my vintage box constance for spa and noted that the SA wrote "overall cleaning" on the receipt. Is this the same as usual spa where there is leather conditioning and hardware polishing? Thanks.


----------



## lyseiki8

chessmont said:


> I believe I have read H will not spa the inside of a bag, but what about repairs?  I have a B35 that has the stitching on the inner open pocket partly off so to the pocket is not completely sewn down.  Will H repair this?  *And for those in San Francisco -- Yes, Dominique is the craftsman and I believe he is already back from vacation.   *, is there still a craftsman there to do repairs (if they indeed repair interiors)?  Or can it go to even L.A.?  (just trying to avoid sending to Paris)


----------



## HMuse

milycart said:


> I just sent in my vintage box constance for spa and noted that the SA wrote "overall cleaning" on the receipt. Is this the same as usual spa where there is leather conditioning and hardware polishing? Thanks.


yes


----------



## GuangriYu

Hello everyone. It’s my first time posting since I signed up for the site in 2015.

I recently decided to send my birkin 40 to the boutique for restoration. It’s a P square bag, I figured it’s a good time to do so. And I decided to share my experience.

I walked into the store in king of Prussia, pa, and instantly found a sales assistant. I had not have a delicated sa in this store, nor it’s my usual store. (I’m very busy, so I figured if I can’t pick up the back myself, my mom can help me to do so.) the sa who helped me couldn’t be any nicer! She is extremely friendly and she is very helpful! Answered all my questions, did all she can do.

—————————————submit date: March 12, 2018—————


She told me that cleaning, resealing the edge will cost $330. If it cost more or less based on the options of the artisan, they would contact me to let me know. I also lost 1 key, she told me i have to purchase a full new set. However it only cost 100ish, I forgot the exact amount. 

She used her iPad and opened an app called Hermes care. And she filled the form, took a couple of photos of the bag and then put the bag away, returned with a receipt.


She told me that the bag would go to San Francisco. There are 3 artisans in the states who does the repair. (Yes, they don’t send the bag back to Paris for the original artisan, the one who created the bag, to fix the bag.

She was fuzzy about the time, but she wrote on the form, that based on my living situation, she hope that they can have the bag ready for me by June 1st. (By the way, I had took my boy bag to Chanel for a fix. Just moisture and cleaning spa. It only cost 1 month and they didn’t charge me a penny.)

The smiling line created by the lock will not be fixed. (I know that fact and intentionally left the lock on all the time, I only see the line the second year after using the bag daily as a work bag.)

They don’t clean the inside, which I had always used a bag orgernizer. I close the bag properly if not in use. (I used the bag daily in the first year, randomly ever since, and daily since last September in 2017) as you can see, Clemence leather clapped and slouched. 

I will update during the process. At mean time, wish myself luck.


----------



## bagidiotic

GuangriYu said:


> Hello everyone. It’s my first time posting since I signed up for the site in 2015.
> 
> I recently decided to send my birkin 40 to the boutique for restoration. It’s a P square bag, I figured it’s a good time to do so. And I decided to share my experience.
> 
> I walked into the store in king of Prussia, pa, and instantly found a sales assistant. I had not have a delicated sa in this store, nor it’s my usual store. (I’m very busy, so I figured if I can’t pick up the back myself, my mom can help me to do so.) the sa who helped me couldn’t be any nicer! She is extremely friendly and she is very helpful! Answered all my questions, did all she can do.
> 
> —————————————submit date: March 12, 2018—————
> 
> 
> She told me that cleaning, resealing the edge will cost $330. If it cost more or less based on the options of the artisan, they would contact me to let me know. I also lost 1 key, she told me i have to purchase a full new set. However it only cost 100ish, I forgot the exact amount.
> 
> She used her iPad and opened an app called Hermes care. And she filled the form, took a couple of photos of the bag and then put the bag away, returned with a receipt.
> 
> 
> She told me that the bag would go to San Francisco. There are 3 artisans in the states who does the repair. (Yes, they don’t send the bag back to Paris for the original artisan, the one who created the bag, to fix the bag.
> 
> She was fuzzy about the time, but she wrote on the form, that based on my living situation, she hope that they can have the bag ready for me by June 1st. (By the way, I had took my boy bag to Chanel for a fix. Just moisture and cleaning spa. It only cost 1 month and they didn’t charge me a penny.)
> 
> The smiling line created by the lock will not be fixed. (I know that fact and intentionally left the lock on all the time, I only see the line the second year after using the bag daily as a work bag.)
> 
> They don’t clean the inside, which I had always used a bag orgernizer. I close the bag properly if not in use. (I used the bag daily in the first year, randomly ever since, and daily since last September in 2017) as you can see, Clemence leather clapped and slouched.
> 
> I will update during the process. At mean time, wish myself luck.


Wonderful 
Keep us posted  when the bag is back


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

GuangriYu said:


> Hello everyone. It’s my first time posting since I signed up for the site in 2015.
> 
> I recently decided to send my birkin 40 to the boutique for restoration. It’s a P square bag, I figured it’s a good time to do so. And I decided to share my experience.
> 
> I walked into the store in king of Prussia, pa, and instantly found a sales assistant. I had not have a delicated sa in this store, nor it’s my usual store. (I’m very busy, so I figured if I can’t pick up the back myself, my mom can help me to do so.) the sa who helped me couldn’t be any nicer! She is extremely friendly and she is very helpful! Answered all my questions, did all she can do.
> 
> —————————————submit date: March 12, 2018—————
> 
> 
> She told me that cleaning, resealing the edge will cost $330. If it cost more or less based on the options of the artisan, they would contact me to let me know. I also lost 1 key, she told me i have to purchase a full new set. However it only cost 100ish, I forgot the exact amount.
> 
> She used her iPad and opened an app called Hermes care. And she filled the form, took a couple of photos of the bag and then put the bag away, returned with a receipt.
> 
> 
> She told me that the bag would go to San Francisco. There are 3 artisans in the states who does the repair. (Yes, they don’t send the bag back to Paris for the original artisan, the one who created the bag, to fix the bag.
> 
> She was fuzzy about the time, but she wrote on the form, that based on my living situation, she hope that they can have the bag ready for me by June 1st. (By the way, I had took my boy bag to Chanel for a fix. Just moisture and cleaning spa. It only cost 1 month and they didn’t charge me a penny.)
> 
> The smiling line created by the lock will not be fixed. (I know that fact and intentionally left the lock on all the time, I only see the line the second year after using the bag daily as a work bag.)
> 
> They don’t clean the inside, which I had always used a bag orgernizer. I close the bag properly if not in use. (I used the bag daily in the first year, randomly ever since, and daily since last September in 2017) as you can see, Clemence leather clapped and slouched.
> 
> I will update during the process. At mean time, wish myself luck.



A belated welcome to TPF!


----------



## phisigbb

Hi all!  

I brought my vintage Toile and Box K32 to Hermes for a spa treatment.  I also wanted her handle replaced as well as the leather trim which is cracking on the flap.  I expressed this to the SA but since this location does not have a craftsman, she wasn't sure what they could/couldn't do. I was told a few days later that my K had been sent to Paris but the SA didn't have any additional info so I have no idea what will be done.  
I'm assuming my handle will be replaced but wondering about the trim?  Can H replace leather trim? Has anyone had this done?  Thank you for any info you may have.


----------



## okiern1981

phisigbb said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I brought my vintage Toile and Box K32 to Hermes for a spa treatment.  I also wanted her handle replaced as well as the leather trim which is cracking on the flap.  I expressed this to the SA but since this location does not have a craftsman, she wasn't sure what they could/couldn't do. I was told a few days later that my K had been sent to Paris but the SA didn't have any additional info so I have no idea what will be done.
> I'm assuming my handle will be replaced but wondering about the trim?  Can H replace leather trim? Has anyone had this done?  Thank you for any info you may have.



Once the craftsperson assigned to your bag goes over it a detailed list of repairs and cost breakdown will be sent to you.  Mine was emailed, and I selected the items I wanted and emailed it back.  I’m fairly sure they can replace trim,but I suspect you would have to specify you wanted it done as a part of the repair.  If it’s horribly damaged, the craftsperson MAY recommend it be done, and list the price of it.  If not, I’m not sure if you can request it ex post facto.


----------



## tramcaro

Could I order a longer strap to replace my current strap for my beloved constance?


----------



## minuit

tramcaro said:


> Could I order a longer strap to replace my current strap for my beloved constance?


I brought in my vintage Constance from 1974 to Hermes Madison to get the old strap replaced by a longer one. They accepted my bag and told me they could only lengthen it by 10cm maximum, which I was okay with since I'm 5'2. I was given a cost estimate, which I don't remember exactly, but the strap was around $300-400, and cleaning was going to be an extra ~$200.

The repairs department was very nice and told me that my bag would first be sent to Paris for a craftsperson to provide a more exact price for all the repairs I could choose from, then it would take an additional 4 months for the bag to come back, so I could expect to have it back in 6 months. It's been 2 months now, but I have not heard about the price from Paris yet so I plan to follow up this weekend.


----------



## Sickgrl13

minuit said:


> I brought in my vintage Constance from 1974 to Hermes Madison to get the old strap replaced by a longer one. They accepted my bag and told me they could only lengthen it by 10cm maximum, which I was okay with since I'm 5'2. I was given a cost estimate, which I don't remember exactly, but the strap was around $300-400, and cleaning was going to be an extra ~$200.
> 
> The repairs department was very nice and told me that my bag would first be sent to Paris for a craftsperson to provide a more exact price for all the repairs I could choose from, then it would take an additional 4 months for the bag to come back, so I could expect to have it back in 6 months. It's been 2 months now, but I have not heard about the price from Paris yet so I plan to follow up this weekend.


Interesting. As with all things H, stories seem vary. I just got the quote this week for a new strap for my 1976 Constance and was told by Paris that a longer strap is not possible.  Which is a bummer, the straps on those vintages Cs are SHORT!  When i double the strap up, the bag is just below my armpit.  I wasn't expecting crossbody length or anything.


----------



## minuit

Sickgrl13 said:


> Interesting. As with all things H, stories seem vary. I just got the quote this week for a new strap for my 1976 Constance and was told by Paris that a longer strap is not possible.


Hmm... I would try a different store maybe? Perhaps you could try this too, but what I did was I called the store ahead of time to ask if they would lengthen the strap, and they were able to tell me over the phone. You could probably call up a bunch of stores ahead of time and see which ones will do it!


----------



## Sickgrl13

minuit said:


> Hmm... I would try a different store maybe? Perhaps you could try this too, but what I did was I called the store ahead of time to ask if they would lengthen the strap, and they were able to tell me over the phone. You could probably call up a bunch of stores ahead of time and see which ones will do it!


Wish I'd thought of that sooner but the bag is already in Paris.  And it is also my fault as I forgot to mention that request when I initially dropped off the bag.   It is okay, it is not a deal breaker.   I love the bag as it is from my birth year and there is nothing that will convince me to part with it.  And a new strap to replace the old cracked one is better than nothing.


----------



## minuit

Sickgrl13 said:


> Wish I'd thought of that sooner but the bag is already in Paris.  And it is also my fault as I forgot to mention that request when I initially dropped off the bag.   It is okay, it is not a deal breaker.   I love the bag as it is from my birth year and there is nothing that will convince me to part with it.  And a new strap to replace the old cracked one is better than nothing.


Yeah, my strap was all cracked, too. I'm just praying that Paris won't come back and say that now they can't lengthen the strap even though Madison said they would... Hopefully they will do a great job on your Constance and you'll get her back soon!


----------



## Sickgrl13

minuit said:


> Yeah, my strap was all cracked, too. I'm just praying that Paris won't come back and say that now they can't lengthen the strap even though Madison said they would... Hopefully they will do a great job on your Constance and you'll get her back soon!


Same to you!   Please post pics of when you get your bag back. I love seeing these vintage box treasures.


----------



## tramcaro

minuit said:


> I brought in my vintage Constance from 1974 to Hermes Madison to get the old strap replaced by a longer one. They accepted my bag and told me they could only lengthen it by 10cm maximum, which I was okay with since I'm 5'2. I was given a cost estimate, which I don't remember exactly, but the strap was around $300-400, and cleaning was going to be an extra ~$200.
> 
> The repairs department was very nice and told me that my bag would first be sent to Paris for a craftsperson to provide a more exact price for all the repairs I could choose from, then it would take an additional 4 months for the bag to come back, so I could expect to have it back in 6 months. It's been 2 months now, but I have not heard about the price from Paris yet so I plan to follow up this weekend.



Oh, I’m 5’3” and so 10 cm is more than perfect.  Thank you for the info!  I’ll bring my bag to Paris for them to assess then.


----------



## phisigbb

okiern1981 said:


> Once the craftsperson assigned to your bag goes over it a detailed list of repairs and cost breakdown will be sent to you.  Mine was emailed, and I selected the items I wanted and emailed it back.  I’m fairly sure they can replace trim,but I suspect you would have to specify you wanted it done as a part of the repair.  If it’s horribly damaged, the craftsperson MAY recommend it be done, and list the price of it.  If not, I’m not sure if you can request it ex post facto.


Thank you so much for your response.  I very much hope that the SA who took in my repair properly conveyed my requests for the handle and trim replacement.  Unfortunately based on our interaction, I don't have much confidence that she did. I'm glad to know that they will email me with recommendations and hope that the trim is one of them. If they do not mention the trim replacement I will attempt to request it be done.  If this scenario does play out, I'll update this thread on the outcome for everyone's FYI.  Thank you again.


----------



## *princess

Hello! Has anyone ever had piping replaced on Evelyn? If so, what did it cost?


----------



## periogirl28

Sickgrl13 said:


> Interesting. As with all things H, stories seem vary. I just got the quote this week for a new strap for my 1976 Constance and was told by Paris that a longer strap is not possible.  Which is a bummer, the straps on those vintages Cs are SHORT!  When i double the strap up, the bag is just below my armpit.  I wasn't expecting crossbody length or anything.


There may be some difficulty finding the right match of sufficient leather for your vintage C. This is the most common reason why the strap for vintage bags cannot be replaced or lengthened easily.


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Oh, I’m 5’3” and so 10 cm is more than perfect.  Thank you for the info!  I’ll bring my bag to Paris for them to assess then.


Tramcaro if your bag is relatively new (the BE?) then I am quite sure it can be done


----------



## Sickgrl13

periogirl28 said:


> There may be some difficulty finding the right match of sufficient leather for your vintage C. This is the most common reason why the strap for vintage bags cannot be replaced or lengthened easily.


I didn't think of that.... Hmmm that makes me wonder now how they will make the match.  Pristine box is quite different from vintage box that's been used.  The patina, the plushiness, the feel. How do they do it?????


----------



## okiern1981

Sickgrl13 said:


> I didn't think of that.... Hmmm that makes me wonder now how they will make the match.  Pristine box is quite different from vintage box that's been used.  The patina, the plushiness, the feel. How do they do it?????



They do the best they can, but it will be obvious that it’s newer leather.  My 1960s era k35 was sent for spa and handle repair. They were unable to re-stitch the handle and suggested replacement.  They attached an image of the replacement leather.  I ultimately declined as I wanted to preserve my bags history and didn’t want a mismatch.  I like her aged patina, and a twilly protects the handle nicely.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I didn't think of that.... Hmmm that makes me wonder now how they will make the match.  Pristine box is quite different from vintage box that's been used.  The patina, the plushiness, the feel. How do they do it?????


I think there will be a slight difference and they warned me of that. But they do a pretty good job of matching it.
This bag has a new handle and clochette, the rest of it is approx 50 years old!


----------



## periogirl28

Sickgrl13 said:


> I didn't think of that.... Hmmm that makes me wonder now how they will make the match.  Pristine box is quite different from vintage box that's been used.  The patina, the plushiness, the feel. How do they do it?????


Well maybe they can’t.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4006289
> 
> I think there will be a slight difference and they warned me of that. But they do a pretty good job of matching it.
> This bag has a new handle and clochette, the rest of it is approx 50 years old!


Gorgeous!  I can live with any mismatch.  The straps on vintage C23s are so short it won't be noticeable to me and the body of the bag is the star anyway.  The strap needed to be replaced, it was severely dry and cracking.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> Tramcaro if your bag is relatively new (the BE?) then I am quite sure it can be done



Thank you @periogirl28, you’re so knowledgeable and always helpful.  It’s actually my Black C24 with RGHW I got last June in Paris.  I love it so much, I even got it monogrammed.  Now, just want to make strap to perfect length for crossbody as I want to use it as my daily errand running bag!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I just want to note that I dropped off a semi-exceptional scarf (a 2k scarf not a 6k lol) for cleaning at Madison in December and was told it would go to Paris.
I went to pick it up a few days ago....it's actually faded, the hems were pressed flat, it is ruined. They sent it to TieCrafters (three months plus to go to TieCrafters??). They never even noted on the form that it was more than a normal twill. The form says 70cm and it is 140. 
It is now going to Paris but I know it's unfixable. 
Don't let Madison have a valuable scarf you care about.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

QuelleFromage said:


> I just want to note that I dropped off a semi-exceptional scarf (a 2k scarf not a 6k lol) for cleaning at Madison in December and was told it would go to Paris.
> I went to pick it up a few days ago....it's actually faded, the hems were pressed flat, it is ruined. They sent it to TieCrafters (three months plus to go to TieCrafters??). They never even noted on the form that it was more than a normal twill. The form says 70cm and it is 140.
> It is now going to Paris but I know it's unfixable.
> Don't let Madison have a valuable scarf you care about.



Sorry to hear this happened to you *QuelleFromage*!   Hope Paris can revive.


----------



## hilaryrichard

Hi, I have a black box leather purse that had a sticker put on it for a few hours. When I removed it I noticed a little black residue on the removed sticker and a slight lighter patch where the sticker had been.

I dabbed a little white "delicate cream" that I have (actually made by Hermès' John Lobb) on the mark and it faded considerably but in good light you can still see where the sticker has been.

The leather is totally smooth. Not damaged at all.

I read that using a black shoe cream may blend in the light area but I'm afraid this will not help and worse the black will in some way come off on my clothes or body.

If anyone has any experience of box leather light patches, I would greatly appreciate it.

Best regards,


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

hilaryrichard said:


> Hi, I have a black box leather purse that had a sticker put on it for a few hours. When I removed it I noticed a little black residue on the removed sticker and a slight lighter patch where the sticker had been.
> 
> I dabbed a little white "delicate cream" that I have (actually made by Hermès' John Lobb) on the mark and it faded considerably but in good light you can still see where the sticker has been.
> 
> The leather is totally smooth. Not damaged at all.
> 
> I read that using a black shoe cream may blend in the light area but I'm afraid this will not help and worse the black will in some way come off on my clothes or body.
> 
> If anyone has any experience of box leather light patches, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Best regards,



Perhaps check over at @docride's thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/docrides-hermes-lazarus-thread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/

Good luck!  Box is tricky.  I had a recent blemish on box, which had I left to H. to repair, would have been fine, however I tried to DIY and though it's now fixed my DIY'ing made it not possible to fix back to 100%.


----------



## plastic-fish

QuelleFromage said:


> I just want to note that I dropped off a semi-exceptional scarf (a 2k scarf not a 6k lol) for cleaning at Madison in December and was told it would go to Paris.
> I went to pick it up a few days ago....it's actually faded, the hems were pressed flat, it is ruined. They sent it to TieCrafters (three months plus to go to TieCrafters??). They never even noted on the form that it was more than a normal twill. The form says 70cm and it is 140.
> It is now going to Paris but I know it's unfixable.
> Don't let Madison have a valuable scarf you care about.


Heartbreaking...  Hopefully there will be some restitution at least.  Sad and frustrating....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Sorry to hear this happened to you *QuelleFromage*!   Hope Paris can revive.





plastic-fish said:


> Heartbreaking...  Hopefully there will be some restitution at least.  Sad and frustrating....



Yes, sadly given that it's a hand-done dip-dye (Brazil Bandhini), I don't see how they can possibly fix the scarf.
For anyone who knows this scarf, it is a rich dark blue. Here's what it looks like now. Look at the hem


----------



## nicole0612

QF I am so sorry, especially since it is irreplaceable. I hope they at least do the right thing and compensate you for your loss.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QF that is awful. I am so sorry. Yes, they do send to Tiecrafters. I have personally brought scarves there for cleaning and was not too happy - they don't even know the proper way to fold them and messed mine up.


----------



## Julide

QuelleFromage said:


> I just want to note that I dropped off a semi-exceptional scarf (a 2k scarf not a 6k lol) for cleaning at Madison in December and was told it would go to Paris.
> I went to pick it up a few days ago....it's actually faded, the hems were pressed flat, it is ruined. They sent it to TieCrafters (three months plus to go to TieCrafters??). They never even noted on the form that it was more than a normal twill. The form says 70cm and it is 140.
> It is now going to Paris but I know it's unfixable.
> Don't let Madison have a valuable scarf you care about.


Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this!How awful! I hope something can be done!


----------



## Julide

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, sadly given that it's a hand-done dip-dye (Brazil Bandhini), I don't see how they can possibly fix the scarf.
> For anyone who knows this scarf, it is a rich dark blue. Here's what it looks like now. Look at the hem
> 
> View attachment 4008112


OMG thats awful! I am so sorry. Why would they use them?


----------



## minuit

Just got the quote back from Madison on my vintage Constance 23. They confirmed with Paris that the strap will be 10cm longer, although the color of the Rouge H box could vary. I was okay with this as I doubt the color difference will be too noticeable on the strap and I would expect it to darken over time anyway.

*Quotes in USD*
Bag cleaning and conditioning: $275
New longer strap: $395
Total: $670


----------



## js2367

Julide said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this!How awful! I hope something can be done!


Yikes sorry to hear! i'm Surprised they would send it to TieCrafters (????). Hope it's something they can help you resolve...


----------



## minuit

Does anyone know whether Hermes would replace a single ring Kelly handle with a double ring Kelly handle? Asking this because I love box Kellys, but use the strap almost exclusively, so I would need one with the double rings. Since the double rings didn't debut until 2002 or 2003, and most box Kellys are vintage, one option for me would be to buy a vintage BBK with a single ring handle and get the handle replaced with the double rings once it is in rough shape. Thoughts?


----------



## Tonimichelle

minuit said:


> Does anyone know whether Hermes would replace a single ring Kelly handle with a double ring Kelly handle? Asking this because I love box Kellys, but use the strap almost exclusively, so I would need one with the double rings. Since the double rings didn't debut until 2002 or 2003, and most box Kellys are vintage, one option for me would be to buy a vintage BBK with a single ring handle and get the handle replaced with the double rings once it is in rough shape. Thoughts?


Yes they will in my experience. I don’t know if they’ll do it if you don’t need a new handle but I took a single ring vintage box Kelly in and a handle replacement was recommended. It came back with a new handle with double rings.


----------



## Tonimichelle

minuit said:


> Does anyone know whether Hermes would replace a single ring Kelly handle with a double ring Kelly handle? Asking this because I love box Kellys, but use the strap almost exclusively, so I would need one with the double rings. Since the double rings didn't debut until 2002 or 2003, and most box Kellys are vintage, one option for me would be to buy a vintage BBK with a single ring handle and get the handle replaced with the double rings once it is in rough shape. Thoughts?


That said it did cost £810 so not inexpensive!


----------



## minuit

Tonimichelle said:


> That said it did cost £810 so not inexpensive!


Yeah, it's definitely one of the more expensive repairs Hermes can do! My thought was that if I found a vintage Kelly with a handle that was damaged, I could get it at a lower price than usual since I would be planning to replace the handle anyway.


----------



## QuelleFromage

minuit said:


> Does anyone know whether Hermes would replace a single ring Kelly handle with a double ring Kelly handle? Asking this because I love box Kellys, but use the strap almost exclusively, so I would need one with the double rings. Since the double rings didn't debut until 2002 or 2003, and most box Kellys are vintage, one option for me would be to buy a vintage BBK with a single ring handle and get the handle replaced with the double rings once it is in rough shape. Thoughts?


They will but usually as others have noted with a handle repair. I was considering a bag once where the owner had actually clipped off one of the double rings and H said they thought they would replace it, but were unwilling to commit until it was brought in. So it's not guaranteed. FWIW first year of double rings is 2000.


----------



## minuit

QuelleFromage said:


> They will but usually as others have noted with a handle repair. I was considering a bag once where the owner had actually clipped off one of the double rings and H said they thought they would replace it, but were unwilling to commit until it was brought in. So it's not guaranteed. FWIW first year of double rings is 2000.



Thanks, good to know! Crazy that someone would (accidentally or intentionally) clip off one of the rings...


----------



## QuelleFromage

minuit said:


> Thanks, good to know! Crazy that someone would (accidentally or intentionally) clip off one of the rings...


Yeah, it was nuts. I really wanted the bag (I think it was a K28 in raisin, might have been box even!)  but after sales service would not guarantee the repair until they saw the bag. This is probably what you will face. That said I personally don't think a single ring makes a strap that hard on a K. It worked that way for decades. Good luck!


----------



## djsmom

Hi Ladies! I dropped my Birkin off to have the pocket lining on both sides repaired on 11/4/17. I received pricing today for services I didn’t request, however, I am considering getting the works. Has anyone ever had this work done and how long did it take? I’ve already been without four months.


----------



## okiern1981

djsmom said:


> Hi Ladies! I dropped my Birkin off to have the pocket lining on both sides repaired on 11/4/17. I received pricing today for services I didn’t request, however, I am considering getting the works. Has anyone ever had this work done and how long did it take? I’ve already been without four months.



I was without my K35 for a total of 9 months before I received her and didn’t have even HALF of what you’re looking at.  So, keeping that in mind...


----------



## Tonimichelle

djsmom said:


> Hi Ladies! I dropped my Birkin off to have the pocket lining on both sides repaired on 11/4/17. I received pricing today for services I didn’t request, however, I am considering getting the works. Has anyone ever had this work done and how long did it take? I’ve already been without four months.


I had pretty much the same done on a vintage Kelly around 16 months ago. It was sent from London to Paris and the quote arrived around 5 weeks after sending. The bag came back in approximately 6 months. I do think it can vary quite a bit though. I recently left my Birkin in London for minor repairs and was told the time would be the same whether it went to Paris or was done in London. This one stayed in London and the quote arrived in less than a week and the bag was ready for collection about 6 weeks later! They also didn’t charge me which was lovely considering it is around 8 years old!


----------



## djsmom

Tonimichelle said:


> I had pretty much the same done on a vintage Kelly around 16 months ago. It was sent from London to Paris and the quote arrived around 5 weeks after sending. The bag came back in approximately 6 months. I do think it can vary quite a bit though. I recently left my Birkin in London for minor repairs and was told the time would be the same whether it went to Paris or was done in London. This one stayed in London and the quote arrived in less than a week and the bag was ready for collection about 6 weeks later! They also didn’t charge me which was lovely considering it is around 8 years old!



Wow! Thanks for sharing. I’m going to let them do the work. This will probably be my last time getting it refurbished.


----------



## Tonimichelle

djsmom said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing. I’m going to let them do the work. This will probably be my last time getting it refurbished.


Well I’m guessing that they’ve sent it to Paris given the extent of the repairs so it may be another 6 months before it’s done, but I’m pretty sure they wouldn’t recommend all of that if it wasn’t needed and I bet she’ll come back looking beautiful


----------



## djsmom

Tonimichelle said:


> Well I’m guessing that they’ve sent it to Paris given the extent of the repairs so it may be another 6 months before it’s done, but I’m pretty sure they wouldn’t recommend all of that if it wasn’t needed and I bet she’ll come back looking beautiful



Well, you have a point. It’s been my everyday bag for 11 years so it deserves to be pampered. LOL


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> I just want to note that I dropped off a semi-exceptional scarf (a 2k scarf not a 6k lol) for cleaning at Madison in December and was told it would go to Paris.
> I went to pick it up a few days ago....it's actually faded, the hems were pressed flat, it is ruined. They sent it to TieCrafters (three months plus to go to TieCrafters??). They never even noted on the form that it was more than a normal twill. The form says 70cm and it is 140.
> It is now going to Paris but I know it's unfixable.
> Don't let Madison have a valuable scarf you care about.



Please post when you hear back.  My local cleaner specializes in high-end items.  I always warn re the hems and have never had a problem.  I would be sick about this.


----------



## KellyWelly

Hi everyone, I would love to seek some advice. I peeled the protective sticker off my Kelly hardware for the first time in 2 plus years (after reading in another thread that leaving it on could case damage!) and noticed a defect in the top right hand rivet where part of it looks 'missing'. This is only visible from the side view and not so much from the front. It also doesn't not look like any form of oxidative damage but rather like a quality issue in its original state. There is no authenticity issue here this bag is from the H boutique in usa. I informed my local SA and will be bringing it in for them to take a look but am just wondering if anybody else has faced a similar issue? I've scoured the forum but haven't been able to find any mention on this sort of hardware issue. Any ideas if this can be repaired or if I should even bother to send it in(especially if H charges me for it!) when it may take months to see my bag again. Not sure if I'm being too obsessive and if the rest of you would consider it too minor an issue to be concerned about?


----------



## okiern1981

KellyWelly said:


> Hi everyone, I would love to seek some advice. I peeled the protective sticker off my Kelly hardware for the first time in 2 plus years (after reading in another thread that leaving it on could case damage!) and noticed a defect in the top right hand rivet where part of it looks 'missing'. This is only visible from the side view and not so much from the front. It also doesn't not look like any form of oxidative damage but rather like a quality issue in its original state. There is no authenticity issue here this bag is from the H boutique in usa. I informed my local SA and will be bringing it in for them to take a look but am just wondering if anybody else has faced a similar issue? I've scoured the forum but haven't been able to find any mention on this sort of hardware issue. Any ideas if this can be repaired or if I should even bother to send it in(especially if H charges me for it!) when it may take months to see my bag again. Not sure if I'm being too obsessive and if the rest of you would consider it too minor an issue to be concerned about?



I’ve been told the nails used to attach the strike plates are hand perled...so that could explain it.  I’m not sure it’s damage, it just may be a unique signature.  Don’t take my word as gospel though, hopefully someone else can chime in as well.


----------



## meowmeow94

Have anyone get restamp from Hermes? My stamp is fading. Thank u


----------



## PJW5813

KellyWelly said:


> Hi everyone, I would love to seek some advice. I peeled the protective sticker off my Kelly hardware for the first time in 2 plus years (after reading in another thread that leaving it on could case damage!) and noticed a defect in the top right hand rivet where part of it looks 'missing'. This is only visible from the side view and not so much from the front. It also doesn't not look like any form of oxidative damage but rather like a quality issue in its original state. There is no authenticity issue here this bag is from the H boutique in usa. I informed my local SA and will be bringing it in for them to take a look but am just wondering if anybody else has faced a similar issue? I've scoured the forum but haven't been able to find any mention on this sort of hardware issue. Any ideas if this can be repaired or if I should even bother to send it in(especially if H charges me for it!) when it may take months to see my bag again. Not sure if I'm being too obsessive and if the rest of you would consider it too minor an issue to be concerned about?



If Hermes accept that it is not as it should be and offer to have it corrected, you should have it dealt with even if it means being without the bag for a few months.
However inconvenient this might seem now, in the future you will be glad you had it it done.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> Please post when you hear back.  My local cleaner specializes in high-end items.  I always warn re the hems and have never had a problem.  I would be sick about this.


Thanks, Lulilu. I am sick about it. These scarves only came out once and it's not like they can be re-dyed. I have the sad feeling that the best I can hope for is some kind of credit.
Beyond the fading (which looks to me like more than dry cleaning) look at the flat hems and the stitching coming out. Never, EVER let your scarves go to TieCrafters. H Madison told me they were sending it to Paris.


----------



## minuit

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks, Lulilu. I am sick about it. These scarves only came out once and it's not like they can be re-dyed. I have the sad feeling that the best I can hope for is some kind of credit.
> Beyond the fading (which looks to me like more than dry cleaning) look at the flat hems and the stitching coming out. Never, EVER let your scarves go to TieCrafters. H Madison told me they were sending it to Paris.


This is really shocking, and I hope the store will make it up to you. What is the point of Hermes accepting a scarf for after sales service if they are just going to turn around and send it to a third party? In my mind they shouldn’t even offer cleaning or repair services (that we pay for) if they can’t do them in-house.


----------



## KellyWelly

PJW5813 said:


> If Hermes accept that it is not as it should be and offer to have it corrected, you should have it dealt with even if it means being without the bag for a few months.
> However inconvenient this might seem now, in the future you will be glad you had it it done.


Good point, I have to say it is bugging me quite a bit. Will see what my store says thanks for your input!


----------



## KellyWelly

KellyWelly said:


> Hi everyone, I would love to seek some advice. I peeled the protective sticker off my Kelly hardware for the first time in 2 plus years (after reading in another thread that leaving it on could case damage!) and noticed a defect in the top right hand rivet where part of it looks 'missing'. This is only visible from the side view and not so much from the front. It also doesn't not look like any form of oxidative damage but rather like a quality issue in its original state. There is no authenticity issue here this bag is from the H boutique in usa. I informed my local SA and will be bringing it in for them to take a look but am just wondering if anybody else has faced a similar issue? I've scoured the forum but haven't been able to find any mention on this sort of hardware issue. Any ideas if this can be repaired or if I should even bother to send it in(especially if H charges me for it!) when it may take months to see my bag again. Not sure if I'm being too obsessive and if the rest of you would consider it too minor an issue to be concerned about?


Hi guys just an update in case anyone was curious, Hermes has accepted my bag for repair and will replace the rivets at no charge. Apparently because the rivets are hand perled, mistakes can be made. Basically, when u run your finger over the rivet, it should feel smooth and not rough otherwise it might catch on clothing, which is unacceptable for Hermes standards. I’m so happy with the outcome, and am looking forward to receiving my ‘perfect bag’ after her repair. I hope my experience will help others who face the same issue


----------



## divinexjanice

KellyWelly said:


> Hi guys just an update in case anyone was curious, Hermes has accepted my bag for repair and will replace the rivets at no charge. Apparently because the rivets are hand perled, mistakes can be made. Basically, when u run your finger over the rivet, it should feel smooth and not rough otherwise it might catch on clothing, which is unacceptable for Hermes standards. I’m so happy with the outcome, and am looking forward to receiving my ‘perfect bag’ after her repair. I hope my experience will help others who face the same issue



Thanks for the update


----------



## Masao

Hello threads,
I just got one beautiful bag from my lovely grandma. It made at 60's!
It's a lizard leather but I can't find where the stamp is.  I assuming 60's does have the stamp, right? Even through it's vintage right now 
Can I just bring this bag to the store to SPA? It looks still nice, but I have OCD and I want to.
But I was wondering the store they will take it or not.........


----------



## okiern1981

Masao said:


> Hello threads,
> I just got one beautiful bag from my lovely grandma. It made at 60's!
> It's a lizard leather but I can't find where the stamp is.  I assuming 60's does have the stamp, right? Even through it's vintage right now
> Can I just bring this bag to the store to SPA? It looks still nice, but I have OCD and I want to.
> But I was wondering the store they will take it or not.........



The easiest and best thing is to take her in and have them take a look.  They’re used to 1960s items, believe me.  They sent my K to Paris for repair and it’s from 1962.


----------



## Masao

okiern1981 said:


> The easiest and best thing is to take her in and have them take a look.  They’re used to 1960s items, believe me.  They sent my K to Paris for repair and it’s from 1962.



Thank you, I will 
My SA is on vacation now. Still need to wait when she is back.
Wow....1962! So classic


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks, Lulilu. I am sick about it. These scarves only came out once and it's not like they can be re-dyed. I have the sad feeling that the best I can hope for is some kind of credit.
> Beyond the fading (which looks to me like more than dry cleaning) look at the flat hems and the stitching coming out. Never, EVER let your scarves go to TieCrafters. H Madison told me they were sending it to Paris.





minuit said:


> This is really shocking, and I hope the store will make it up to you. What is the point of Hermes accepting a scarf for after sales service if they are just going to turn around and send it to a third party? In my mind they shouldn’t even offer cleaning or repair services (that we pay for) if they can’t do them in-house.



Update on my ruined Brazil Bandhini - Paris cannot repair it. I'm very sad about this. They are looking to see if any may be left at any store in the world (unlikely, I think this was a 2015 release?). If not it sounds as though they will give me a credit.
So word to the wise, if your scarf cannot be replaced (ie is an exceptional or limited edition) be wary of giving to after-sales unless you know exactly what is happening with it.


----------



## minuit

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on my ruined Brazil Bandhini - Paris cannot repair it. I'm very sad about this. They are looking to see if any may be left at any store in the world (unlikely, I think this was a 2015 release?). If not it sounds as though they will give me a credit.
> So word to the wise, if your scarf cannot be replaced (ie is an exceptional or limited edition) be wary of giving to after-sales unless you know exactly what is happening with it.


So sorry it turned out that way. I hope that the store learns a lesson from this and stops ruining scarves by sending them out for cleaning. Hope you can find something else lovely to buy with the store credit, although to be honest, I feel like they should offer you something extra to compensate for your disappointment and their incompetence.


----------



## Kascherm

fendigal said:


> That's wierd!  I just took a 32 cm Kelly to the King of Prussia Mall (Philadelphia) Hermes store, it is going in for refurbish/polishing.  They said it is taking longer to do this now, 4-6 months.  It is depressing, but I want my bag to look good so I took my ticket and left the bag with them.


Can you tell me what they charged for this refurb. I know it's been years but I'm curious


----------



## okiern1981

Kascherm said:


> Can you tell me what they charged for this refurb. I know it's been years but I'm curious



Check this thread out!  Gives you the most recent prices we’ve gotten.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-spa-pricing.634088/


----------



## Kascherm

Hi. Inherited this bag from a relative. Had it authenticated from the real real but assumed it was the real deal knowing my aunt. Could anyone advise by these pics if it's worth taking too hermes for a complete overhaul.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kascherm said:


> Hi. Inherited this bag from a relative. Had it authenticated from the real real but assumed it was the real deal knowing my aunt. Could anyone advise by these pics if it's worth taking too hermes for a complete overhaul.


There's so much banding and moire in these photos that I can't tell what is the bag and what is the lighting. But the simple answer is, this bag will never look remotely close to new, but it can have a cool vintage look. If I inherited it I would take it to spa.


----------



## Sickgrl13

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on my ruined Brazil Bandhini - Paris cannot repair it. I'm very sad about this. They are looking to see if any may be left at any store in the world (unlikely, I think this was a 2015 release?). If not it sounds as though they will give me a credit.
> So word to the wise, if your scarf cannot be replaced (ie is an exceptional or limited edition) be wary of giving to after-sales unless you know exactly what is happening with it.


Quelle Fromage, so sorry to hear this.  I too have been a victim of Tie Crafters.  I spilled coffee on a relatively new CSGM and dropped it off at my boutique for cleaning.  I knew they sent the items out, but assumed because the cleaner was good enough for Hermes, it was good enough for me.  My CSGM came back with a 6 inch broken thread right in the middle.  I was horrified as I saw that thread waving at me.  Ugh.  Luckily, the shawl was from a season previous and H replaced it for me.  I've heard horror stories from my SA of lost and ruined scarves and H has had several conversations with Tie Crafters about their "work."  But H continues to send stuff to them.   

Now I am too paranoid to take my things for cleaning, especially my CSGMs and grail 90s and when I do, my SA takes photos of all parts of the scarf to verify its condition.  Since that time I have only had 1 scarf cleaned and because I again spilled coffee on it.  (Maybe I should consider not drinking coffee, just to save my H scarves.) 

I know this situation sucks, but maybe it could be opportunity to find a new and beautiful addition to your collection.  Good luck!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kascherm said:


> Hi. Inherited this bag from a relative. Had it authenticated from the real real but assumed it was the real deal knowing my aunt. Could anyone advise by these pics if it's worth taking too hermes for a complete overhaul.


I think it depends on whether it has sentimental value to you to be honest. It is really hard to see properly from these photos but if the leather of the bag itself is very dry and cracking that isn’t something that can be fixed. They will probably recommend replacing the handle and going on what I paid a couple of years ago you could be looking at £1500 to do that plus spruce up the rest of it (clean, condition, possibly replace the turn lock if loose etc). It will almost certainly look much better but if the sides, flap etc are cracked they will still be like that and very fragile.
That said I do think it has a lot of character and I do like it, I just wouldn’t spend a lot repairing it unless you are planning to keep it and just use it occasionally.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sickgrl13 said:


> Quelle Fromage, so sorry to hear this.  I too have been a victim of Tie Crafters.  I spilled coffee on a relatively new CSGM and dropped it off at my boutique for cleaning.  I knew they sent the items out, but assumed because the cleaner was good enough for Hermes, it was good enough for me.  My CSGM came back with a 6 inch broken thread right in the middle.  I was horrified as I saw that thread waving at me.  Ugh.  Luckily, the shawl was from a season previous and H replaced it for me.  I've heard horror stories from my SA of lost and ruined scarves and H has had several conversations with Tie Crafters about their "work."  But H continues to send stuff to them.
> 
> Now I am too paranoid to take my things for cleaning, especially my CSGMs and grail 90s and when I do, my SA takes photos of all parts of the scarf to verify its condition.  Since that time I have only had 1 scarf cleaned and because I again spilled coffee on it.  (Maybe I should consider not drinking coffee, just to save my H scarves.)
> 
> I know this situation sucks, but maybe it could be opportunity to find a new and beautiful addition to your collection.  Good luck!


Thanks so much....I really loved this scarf (it was my absolute favorite) and am very sad about it. I just don't know if H will ever do a dip dye like this again, so finding a replacement is hard. I am just praying there is one left somewhere but am afraid it is a slim chance.
I cannot believe with all these TieCrafters issues that H continues to outsource to them. Surely there are artisan scarfies somewhere that H could work with?


----------



## loverconcerto

djsmom said:


> Hi Ladies! I dropped my Birkin off to have the pocket lining on both sides repaired on 11/4/17. I received pricing today for services I didn’t request, however, I am considering getting the works. Has anyone ever had this work done and how long did it take? I’ve already been without four months.


I dropped off my gold birkin epsom 30 in feb for restitching and I still have not heard back.  My SA said it will be for sure less than $1000 but looking at your list this is quite $$$. Does it worth it to replace the handle? What is a bracket and hanging cord and side strap plate? Do you know if they will redo the heat stamp?  What material is your birkin? Will it look dramatically different? Should I get the handle replaced? I attached the pics. Sorry I got so many questions.


----------



## okiern1981

Check out post 1723 (scroll up), there’s the latest prices that have been quoted for repair


----------



## djsmom

loverconcerto said:


> I dropped off my gold birkin epsom 30 in feb for restitching and I still have not heard back.  My SA said it will be for sure less than $1000 but looking at your list this is quite $$$. Does it worth it to replace the handle? What is a bracket and hanging cord and side strap plate? Do you know if they will redo the heat stamp?  What material is your birkin? Will it look dramatically different? Should I get the handle replaced? I attached the pics. Sorry I got so many questions.



I believe so, my handle was very dull and flat and my bag is clemence. I think the the bracket is where you rest the straps. The cord is what the key and lock is attached to, which I didn’t need but now I’ll have a spare. It shouldn’t effect the heat stamp. I hope it looks brand new. Clemence leather is my favorite because it can take a beating and still look fabulous.  Getting the handle replaced is a personal choice. I think they suggested these items be replaced because they have to remove the inside lining. I’ll post I picture if I am still living when it comes back. It’s been months.


----------



## lala28

This is sort of a random comment, but I didn’t know until recently that Hermes instituted a policy of “no more than 2 bags can be sent to the spa at the same time” rule.  My SA said that this is to “protect” the customer.  Anyway, I have a habit of waiting until multiple bags of mine are ready to be spa-ed and then taking them all in at the same time, but when I took 3 down, I ended up returning with 1 because of this “new” rule.  Just thought I would share because it was new to me [emoji3].


----------



## Txoceangirl

lala28 said:


> This is sort of a random comment, but I didn’t know until recently that Hermes instituted a policy of “no more than 2 bags can be sent to the spa at the same time” rule.  My SA said that this is to “protect” the customer.  Anyway, I have a habit of waiting until multiple bags of mine are ready to be spa-ed and then taking them all in at the same time, but when I took 3 down, I ended up returning with 1 because of this “new” rule.  Just thought I would share because it was new to me [emoji3].


I tried to take 2 in.....I’m in the US, West Coast, and was told 1 bag at a time as they want all clients to have minimal turn around and don’t want a single client to overwhelm the service line.


----------



## Luvbolide

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on my ruined Brazil Bandhini - Paris cannot repair it. I'm very sad about this. They are looking to see if any may be left at any store in the world (unlikely, I think this was a 2015 release?). If not it sounds as though they will give me a credit.
> So word to the wise, if your scarf cannot be replaced (ie is an exceptional or limited edition) be wary of giving to after-sales unless you know exactly what is happening with it.




Wow, I am so sorry to hear this.  I agree with others - if H is not going to repair it in-house, they should not even accept the item.  I have heard very mixed things about Tie Crafters before this - I'd have been reluctant to send such a treasure to them had H only told you what their intentions were.  I am glad that they are at least likely to give you a credit, though it will not make up for the loss of your beautiful scarf.  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Styleanyone

Hi, I bought a beautiful Vintage Kelly 28 in Bleu Marine. The bag didn’t come with any other accessories. I am thinking going to H service to order a strap for this bag. Do any of you know that I can order it? Or I just buy a strap at H store instead. Thank you.


----------



## PJW5813

That sounds a lovely bag.
Hermes do make straps to order and will try to match vintage leather.
You might be lucky and find that there is an uncollected, usually canvas, strap in your store.
However you might like to try one of the new range of decorative straps introduced last year - worth a try.  There is a thread on here.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-introducing-unique-replacement-bag-straps.961640/


----------



## lala28

Txoceangirl said:


> I tried to take 2 in.....I’m in the US, West Coast, and was told 1 bag at a time as they want all clients to have minimal turn around and don’t want a single client to overwhelm the service line.



Interesting... once again, H policy is a mystery.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone know how bags with white stitching fare at the spa? I have saddles and know that white stitching eventually blends away after a few good cleanings. Does the white stitching on hermes bags stay white even after a spa service? Thank you!


----------



## okiern1981

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know how bags with white stitching fare at the spa? I have saddles and know that white stitching eventually blends away after a few good cleanings. Does the white stitching on hermes bags stay white even after a spa service? Thank you!



Post #30 on this thread...someone said they had their bag spa’d...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-your-white-stitching-get-grubby.86495/page-2


----------



## Styleanyone

PJW5813 said:


> That sounds a lovely bag.
> Hermes do make straps to order and will try to match vintage leather.
> You might be lucky and find that there is an uncollected, usually canvas, strap in your store.
> However you might like to try one of the new range of decorative straps introduced last year - worth a try.  There is a thread on here.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-introducing-unique-replacement-bag-straps.961640/


 Thank you. I will definitely check it out!


----------



## lala28

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you. I will definitely check it out!



If you decide to order a custom strap either in canvas or all leather, it is entered into the system differently than a spa/ repair work order and may or may not be accepted.  Now that US craftsmen can no longer make straps, all requests go directly to Paris and the approval process is even more stringent than it used to be and the waiting time is a minimum of one year (but more likely to be a few years’ wait).  I’m still waiting on a strap that I ordered in 2012 for my 1973 Kelly (Kellys didn’t come with shoulder straps until the early 1980s). The order process for a custom strap ala carte without bag purchase is different from when you are special ordering a Kelly and customizing the length of the strap at the same time your bag order is being placed; Priority goes to custom straps accompanying a bag order.  

Because my strap request is pending somewhere out in the H twilight zone, I’ve gone ahead and purchased a few of the new H Tressage cuir and Sangle cavale bag straps in the meantime that also go with my other Kelly bags and bolides.  You can also try ordering a non-H custom strap in either canvas or leather.  There’s another thread where people have shared their positive experiences ordering from other vendors along with pictures.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lala28

Just wanted to share my most recent Spa experience:  I’m in the US (Texas) and sent two bags to the spa in mid-March.  One was Clemence and the other was ostrich.  Both bags came back in less than 6 weeks’ time.  The Clemence bag just needed cleaning and general maintenance.  My ostrich Kelly got new hardware and a good cleaning, too.  I was surprised by the quick turnaround time.  The spa charge for the Clemence bag was $295 plus tax; the spa charge for the ostrich Kelly was $495 plus tax.


----------



## lulilu

lala28 said:


> Just wanted to share my most recent Spa experience:  I’m in the US (Texas) and sent two bags to the spa in mid-March.  One was Clemence and the other was ostrich.  Both bags came back in less than 6 weeks’ time.  The Clemence bag just needed cleaning and general maintenance.  My ostrich Kelly got new hardware and a good cleaning, too.  I was surprised by the quick turnaround time.  The spa charge for the Clemence bag was $295 plus tax; the spa charge for the ostrich Kelly was $495 plus tax.



What type of cleaning did your ostrich need?  Did they improve any darkening of the handles?


----------



## Styleanyone

@lala28, thank you. I was trying to attach the strap from the mini Evelyn and noticed the rings on this Kelly 28 bag is smaller than Kelly 32. It is very hard to put a strap in it. I tried with the strap from the K32 too. Very hard and I gave up. Didn’t want to force it in. Mine is circled H - from 1980. Do you have this problem? Maybe I just carry without the strap.


----------



## PJW5813

That is wise.  I know that H did start to supply shoulder straps with Ks before they introduced the double ring fitting,
but I think you are sensible to see how a strap loads against the single rings.


----------



## TeeCee77

okiern1981 said:


> Post #30 on this thread...someone said they had their bag spa’d...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-your-white-stitching-get-grubby.86495/page-2



This forum really has it all. You are amazing, thank you!!!


----------



## okiern1981

TeeCee77 said:


> This forum really has it all. You are amazing, thank you!!!



You so welcome!  Glad to help!!!


----------



## lala28

lulilu said:


> What type of cleaning did your ostrich need?  Did they improve any darkening of the handles?



There wasn’t any dirt or staining so I think what they did was just brush it off and make sure the skin was conditioned properly.  I had them inspect the entire bag and let me know if they saw any potential issues before they actually became issues (because the bag was made in 1973), but they didn’t find anything to fix.  The touret (I think that’s what it’s called) was just a wee bit loose and they said it wasn’t anything that needed to be addressed right now, but I opted to have them replace it with a new one anyway.  The handles are pretty much the same color as the rest of my Kelly so I can’t say whether sending a bag to the spa will improve darkened handles.


----------



## lala28

Styleanyone said:


> @lala28, thank you. I was trying to attach the strap from the mini Evelyn and noticed the rings on this Kelly 28 bag is smaller than Kelly 32. It is very hard to put a strap in it. I tried with the strap from the K32 too. Very hard and I gave up. Didn’t want to force it in. Mine is circled H - from 1980. Do you have this problem? Maybe I just carry without the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055045



I think the type of shoulder strap that was intended for your Kelly looks like this and has the smaller hardware clasp:






See how the hardware clasp is different from the current hardware clasps?  It is much smaller.

My 1973 Kelly 28 does not have a shoulder strap either because Hermes didn’t start making kellys with shoulder straps included until the early 1980s.  My 1988 Kelly 32 also has a single ring, but you are correct:  it is a slightly larger size than the single rings on Kelly 28s.  I don’t use the shoulder straps with my 28 and 32 Kellys although I do use longer straps with my 35 Kellys so that I can wear them crossbody.  

I’ll check my 1973 Kelly 28 and see if I can clip on the Tressage cuir / Sangle cavale straps that I purchased from H recently.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @lala28. I have never paid any attention to the strap until I got this K28 that only by bag itself. I see this strap has different clasp, a small one. 
Well, it is always good to have a new discovery of an vintage bag.


----------



## lala28

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @lala28. I have never paid any attention to the strap until I got this K28 that only by bag itself. I see this strap has different clasp, a small one.
> Well, it is always good to have a new discovery of an vintage bag.



Here is my 1973 Kelly with a single ring.  I used a Sangle cavale strap that I purchased from H a month or so ago.  Here is a close up of how the strap clasp hooks onto the single ring.  It attached pretty easily.  I also included a photo of how it looks when hung.







The Evelyne strap hook is larger and longer than these strap clasps and I would not be able to use it on this bag.  I hope this helps!


----------



## lulilu

^^^ great color!


----------



## TeeCee77

Hi All! I am considering sending one of my H lovelies to the spa.  I mentioned this to my SA and asked how the bags are sent, whether I needed to provide the box, dust bag, felt, etc. I was a little surprised to find out that you literally just hand them your bag and they put it in a plastic bag and send off for service and it comes back in a similar fashion.  I am one of those people that tucks each of my bags in at night, with their felt, and rarely buckles everything up tight.  The bag I would be sending has a minor stain I’m trying to have cleaned off, but other than that its pretty new. No scratches on hardware or visible wear.
My question is... has anyone ever had an experience where their bag came bag with hardware scratches or more slouching etc. than when you sent it? I trust the H gods, but I was a little surprised you dont even send along a dust bag!


----------



## Txoceangirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Hi All! I am considering sending one of my H lovelies to the spa.  I mentioned this to my SA and asked how the bags are sent, whether I needed to provide the box, dust bag, felt, etc. I was a little surprised to find out that you literally just hand them your bag and they put it in a plastic bag and send off for service and it comes back in a similar fashion.  I am one of those people that tucks each of my bags in at night, with their felt, and rarely buckles everything up tight.  The bag I would be sending has a minor stain I’m trying to have cleaned off, but other than that its pretty new. No scratches on hardware or visible wear.
> My question is... has anyone ever had an experience where their bag came bag with hardware scratches or more slouching etc. than when you sent it? I trust the H gods, but I was a little surprised you dont even send along a dust bag!


I just sent one of my own bags in but have sent/received 3 of my friends' bags.  Took each in "as is",  without dust cover or stuffing.  All bags came back beautiful (and  2 were older/needed TLC, 1 newer needing corner touchup as it was Epsom ). No additional damage or wear as result of H.  After cleaning, they stuff the bag, place in it a dust cover and then a plastic bag over that with the invoice/spa document.

HTH


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Hi All! I am considering sending one of my H lovelies to the spa.  I mentioned this to my SA and asked how the bags are sent, whether I needed to provide the box, dust bag, felt, etc. I was a little surprised to find out that you literally just hand them your bag and they put it in a plastic bag and send off for service and it comes back in a similar fashion.  I am one of those people that tucks each of my bags in at night, with their felt, and rarely buckles everything up tight.  The bag I would be sending has a minor stain I’m trying to have cleaned off, but other than that its pretty new. No scratches on hardware or visible wear.
> My question is... has anyone ever had an experience where their bag came bag with hardware scratches or more slouching etc. than when you sent it? I trust the H gods, but I was a little surprised you dont even send along a dust bag!


Both of the bags I have sent have come back stuffed and in new dust bags. I would say however that depending on the leather they may be a little more slouchy. My Togo Birkin is definitely slightly softer/slouchier than before spa, although I’m actually really pleased about that, I love a slouchy Birkin and adore her more than ever!


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> Both of the bags I have sent have come back stuffed and in new dust bags. I would say however that depending on the leather they may be a little more slouchy. My Togo Birkin is definitely slightly softer/slouchier than before spa, although I’m actually really pleased about that, I love a slouchy Birkin and adore her more than ever!



In lieu of sending them in to the spa is it possible to drop them off in person? I was planning to go to SanFran anyway and could just bring it along. Any chance they would do same-day service if I just need an exterior cleaning? Thank you all!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> In lieu of sending them in to the spa is it possible to drop them off in person? I was planning to go to SanFran anyway and could just bring it along. Any chance they would do same-day service if I just need an exterior cleaning? Thank you all!


Well I’m no expert but my vintage Kelly was sent to Paris as the work was quite extensive. The Birkin however just needed a clean and slight touch up so when I took it to London they did the work there. They did say that only very very minor things can be done on the day and told me it could take three months when I asked. In actual fact I think it was about six weeks in the end but I guess it depends how many bags are in front of you in the queue! 
I don’t think slouching has anything to do with whether the bag is sent anywhere though or how. More the type of leather and what they do to it (cleaning, conditioning etc) that could potentially soften it.


----------



## PJW5813

If you send a bag for spa, you should do so with a positive mindset expecting that work will be done to improve it; not with the anticipation that it will be damaged or be in a worse condition than when it went.


----------



## Prinipessa

TeeCee77 said:


> In lieu of sending them in to the spa is it possible to drop them off in person? I was planning to go to SanFran anyway and could just bring it along. Any chance they would do same-day service if I just need an exterior cleaning? Thank you all!


I brought my bag in person to Madison Ave.  The repairs consisted of changing all the hardware and replacing the leather handle tabs.  The work took 3 months and the results were fantastic.


----------



## Prinipessa

lala28 said:


> If you decide to order a custom strap either in canvas or all leather, it is entered into the system differently than a spa/ repair work order and may or may not be accepted.  Now that US craftsmen can no longer make straps, all requests go directly to Paris and the approval process is even more stringent than it used to be and the waiting time is a minimum of one year (but more likely to be a few years’ wait).  I’m still waiting on a strap that I ordered in 2012 for my 1973 Kelly (Kellys didn’t come with shoulder straps until the early 1980s). The order process for a custom strap ala carte without bag purchase is different from when you are special ordering a Kelly and customizing the length of the strap at the same time your bag order is being placed; Priority goes to custom straps accompanying a bag order.
> 
> Because my strap request is pending somewhere out in the H twilight zone, I’ve gone ahead and purchased a few of the new H Tressage cuir and Sangle cavale bag straps in the meantime that also go with my other Kelly bags and bolides.  You can also try ordering a non-H custom strap in either canvas or leather.  There’s another thread where people have shared their positive experiences ordering from other vendors along with pictures.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I had asked Hermes to lengthen the canvas strap on my Vespa bag so I can wear it cross-body and Hermes did it with any problem, however when I asked to have a shoulder strap added to my GM Garden Party they refused. They said they will not do any customization or do anything that changes the integrity of the original design.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi everyone! I have a 1990 box Kelly that I purchased second hand from a reputable source, fully authenticated. I would like to send it to the spa for some love. What is the policy on bringing second hand bag into Hermes for service?


----------



## Txoceangirl

wearawishbone said:


> Hi everyone! I have a 1990 box Kelly that I purchased second hand from a reputable source, fully authenticated. I would like to send it to the spa for some love. What is the policy on bringing second hand bag into Hermes for service?


Yes, they will service their bags regardless of being second hand.


----------



## wearawishbone

Thank @Txoceangirl Do I need to bring any documentation or just the bag?


----------



## Txoceangirl

wearawishbone said:


> Thank @Txoceangirl Do I need to bring any documentation or just the bag?


You’re welcome!  Just the bag


----------



## wearawishbone

Thank you


----------



## Prinipessa

wearawishbone said:


> Hi everyone! I have a 1990 box Kelly that I purchased second hand from a reputable source, fully authenticated. I would like to send it to the spa for some love. What is the policy on bringing second hand bag into Hermes for service?


That would not be a problem.  Hermes is only interested in the bag being authentic, they never ask about ownership.


----------



## allywchu1

Prinipessa said:


> That would not be a problem.  Hermes is only interested in the bag being authentic, they never ask about ownership.


My experience recently is a little different. I took my vintage Kelly to local H store for spa. They did ask if I purchased it from H stores. I personally found the question could be smarter and really don’t understand their point of asking for this information. But nonetheless they accept my bag


----------



## Styleanyone

@allywchu1, I had the same experience when I took 2 of my bags for spa treatment. I found it was odd that they asked this question. They didn’t ask me last time when I took an vintage Constance bag.


----------



## sweilun

Hi everyone! Would like to ask if anyone has sent a barenia birkin for cleaning before? I am wondering if Hermes is able to improve the condition of the leather damage as stains and marks.


----------



## periogirl28

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone! Would like to ask if anyone has sent a barenia birkin for cleaning before? I am wondering if Hermes is able to improve the condition of the leather damage as stains and marks.


But Barenia stains and marks, it's not considered damaged unless it's like a deep surface scratch. This is a unique characteristic of the leather after use, which fans love and contributes to patina or darkening and shine.


----------



## okiern1981

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone! Would like to ask if anyone has sent a barenia birkin for cleaning before? I am wondering if Hermes is able to improve the condition of the leather damage as stains and marks.



The only reason I’d bring mine in is if the handles cracked, hardware broke or stitching needed replacing.  As the poster above me stated, it’s the signs of use that make Barenia what it is...that and the heavenly smell!


----------



## allywchu1

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone! Would like to ask if anyone has sent a barenia birkin for cleaning before? I am wondering if Hermes is able to improve the condition of the leather damage as stains and marks.



I sent mine but for handle replacement tho. It’s still somewhere in Paris now after six months.


----------



## sweilun

Thanks for the replies everyone! I am looking forward to the patina and shine!


----------



## ouija board

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone! Would like to ask if anyone has sent a barenia birkin for cleaning before? I am wondering if Hermes is able to improve the condition of the leather damage as stains and marks.



I do cleaning and conditioning on my own Barenia Birkin since I don’t like to be without it for months at a time on a frequent basis. But over the last decade, I’ve sent it off twice to redo the resin on the edges, which is part of the cleaning/conditioning service. Hermes does a distinctly better job at getting out spots than I do, even though the spots are not the reason why I send it to spa. So yes, I would say, in general, Hermes will improve on the appearance of stains (depending on what sort of stains they are), and I trust them not to overcondition Barenia, which I’ve done before.  What they can’t change on any leather is cracking as well as the “smile” mark that you often see under the turn lock, especially on Barenia bags.


----------



## ouija board

allywchu1 said:


> I sent mine but for handle replacement tho. It’s still somewhere in Paris now after six months.



Mine took eight months for handle replacement, so don’t lose heart!


----------



## allywchu1

ouija board said:


> Mine took eight months for handle replacement, so don’t lose heart!


No worries; I’m patiently awaiting.


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on my ruined Brazil Bandhini - Paris cannot repair it. I'm very sad about this. They are looking to see if any may be left at any store in the world (unlikely, I think this was a 2015 release?). If not it sounds as though they will give me a credit.
> So word to the wise, if your scarf cannot be replaced (ie is an exceptional or limited edition) be wary of giving to after-sales unless you know exactly what is happening with it.



Update on the semi-exceptional scarf that TieCrafters ruined - Hermès managed to find another one somewhere on this planet! (Actually, I did not ask which planet, but am assuming....). They are awaiting its arrival and I'll get a brand new scarf.  I am thrilled as it was my very favorite.

Although I got "attitude" at Madison when I dropped off this scarf, and also when I picked it up only to find out it was ruined (I guess they didn't check?!) - they have been uniformly lovely ever since. 

I would still say, do not entrust a grail, exceptional, or irreplaceable favorite scarf to after-sales care without making very sure it goes to Paris, and never, ever, ever let them send to TieCrafters or send a scarf there yourself. You may not find a replacement, and either way when this saga ends I will have been without my scarf for a year.


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on the semi-exceptional scarf that TieCrafters ruined - Hermès managed to find another one somewhere on this planet! (Actually, I did not ask which planet, but am assuming....). They are awaiting its arrival and I'll get a brand new scarf.  I am thrilled as it was my very favorite.
> 
> Although I got "attitude" at Madison when I dropped off this scarf, and also when I picked it up only to find out it was ruined (I guess they didn't check?!) - they have been uniformly lovely ever since.
> 
> I would still say, do not entrust a grail, exceptional, or irreplaceable favorite scarf to after-sales care without making very sure it goes to Paris, and never, ever, ever let them send to TieCrafters or send a scarf there yourself. You may not find a replacement, and either way when this saga ends I will have been without my scarf for a year.


That’s great news that they’re sending you a replacement!


----------



## plastic-fish

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on the semi-exceptional scarf that TieCrafters ruined - Hermès managed to find another one somewhere on this planet! (Actually, I did not ask which planet, but am assuming....). They are awaiting its arrival and I'll get a brand new scarf.  I am thrilled as it was my very favorite.
> 
> Although I got "attitude" at Madison when I dropped off this scarf, and also when I picked it up only to find out it was ruined (I guess they didn't check?!) - they have been uniformly lovely ever since.
> 
> I would still say, do not entrust a grail, exceptional, or irreplaceable favorite scarf to after-sales care without making very sure it goes to Paris, and never, ever, ever let them send to TieCrafters or send a scarf there yourself. You may not find a replacement, and either way when this saga ends I will have been without my scarf for a year.



What a great outcome QF!  Although the anguish you went through can’t be pushed under the rug (or under a new scarf), this is solidly great news for you.  If you’re so inclined, I’d love a mod shot when your new scarf from Mars arrives


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Update on the semi-exceptional scarf that TieCrafters ruined - Hermès managed to find another one somewhere on this planet! (Actually, I did not ask which planet, but am assuming....). They are awaiting its arrival and I'll get a brand new scarf.  I am thrilled as it was my very favorite.
> 
> Although I got "attitude" at Madison when I dropped off this scarf, and also when I picked it up only to find out it was ruined (I guess they didn't check?!) - they have been uniformly lovely ever since.
> 
> I would still say, do not entrust a grail, exceptional, or irreplaceable favorite scarf to after-sales care without making very sure it goes to Paris, and never, ever, ever let them send to TieCrafters or send a scarf there yourself. You may not find a replacement, and either way when this saga ends I will have been without my scarf for a year.



What a relief! You have had (at least) two stressful/heartbreaking experiences with your most special Hermes items this year. I’m glad they both worked out in the end, but the experience you went though in both cases is unacceptable. I’m glad you got a new scarf back in the end!


----------



## barashinda

I brought a noisette box Birkin to the Houston store for lots of wear on the corners and a whole gusset that was looking bad. They replaced the gusset and made the whole bag like new. It was $450 and it took about 2 months.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> That’s great news that they’re sending you a replacement!





plastic-fish said:


> What a great outcome QF!  Although the anguish you went through can’t be pushed under the rug (or under a new scarf), this is solidly great news for you.  If you’re so inclined, I’d love a mod shot when your new scarf from Mars arrives





nicole0612 said:


> What a relief! You have had (at least) two stressful/heartbreaking experiences with your most special Hermes items this year. I’m glad they both worked out in the end, but the experience you went though in both cases is unacceptable. I’m glad you got a new scarf back in the end!



#sigh so much for the high hopes

- Hermés did NOT find another scarf, somehow they were "misinformed"
- They are unable to replace this (special) scarf they destroyed, so they are willing to GIVE ME A FREE CSGM

Now...I love CSGMs and all, but they are about $800 less at retail than this scarf. How does that make any sense at all?
H assured me they would send my treasured scarf to Paris. Instead it appears it went in a washing machine (I have posted the photos). 
I can never replace this Brazil Bandhini.
Hermés wants to give me a CSGM shawl instead, which is not the same and not as valuable. However IF I accept, they will also give me what is left of my scarf.

They will "consider" giving me credit for full value of the scarf if I don't want the ruined scarf back. It is wearable if you are not at all picky, ie, it is a trashed scarf worth at most $200, but I will never see this design again. 

While the scarf looks horrible after TieCrafters "cleaned" it,  it is my only shot at having this design in any condition. Do I take it for workhorse use and accept that they ruined my $1900 scarf but want to give me a CSGM instead? They keep saying "we will replace your shawl with another shawl" when what was destroyed is NOT a shawl, it is an exceptional scarf. Yes - it is far at the "lower level" of exceptional at just short of $2K pre tax, but it is not the same as a CSGM. Not dissing CSGMs, but it's as though they don't even know what they accepted for care and ruined. 

Can I just mention that H is not one bit apologetic that they ruined my most beloved scarf that my husband bought for me? Shouldn't I be able to trust H with my most valued items?

I'm so upset with H right now....with this and the SO disaster, I have had so much better service from companies like Shopbop  )owned by Amazon) and tiny brands like Greats ).  How is H "luxury" if they offer after-sales care, send a special item to TieCrafters,  and then respond this way?


----------



## cocomlle

QuelleFromage said:


> #sigh so much for the high hopes
> 
> - Hermés did NOT find another scarf, somehow they were "misinformed"
> - They are unable to replace this (special) scarf they destroyed, so they are willing to GIVE ME A FREE CSGM
> 
> Now...I love CSGMs and all, but they are about $800 less at retail than this scarf. How does that make any sense at all?
> H assured me they would send my treasured scarf to Paris. Instead it appears it went in a washing machine (I have posted the photos).
> I can never replace this Brazil Bandhini.
> Hermés wants to give me a CSGM shawl instead, which is not the same and not as valuable. However IF I accept, they will also give me what is left of my scarf.
> 
> They will "consider" giving me credit for full value of the scarf if I don't want the ruined scarf back. It is wearable if you are not at all picky, ie, it is a trashed scarf worth at most $200, but I will never see this design again.
> 
> While the scarf looks horrible after TieCrafters "cleaned" it,  it is my only shot at having this design in any condition. Do I take it for workhorse use and accept that they ruined my $1900 scarf but want to give me a CSGM instead? They keep saying "we will replace your shawl with another shawl" when what was destroyed is NOT a shawl, it is an exceptional scarf. Yes - it is far at the "lower level" of exceptional at just short of $2K pre tax, but it is not the same as a CSGM. Not dissing CSGMs, but it's as though they don't even know what they accepted for care and ruined.
> 
> Can I just mention that H is not one bit apologetic that they ruined my most beloved scarf that my husband bought for me? Shouldn't I be able to trust H with my most valued items?
> 
> I'm so upset with H right now....with this and the SO disaster, I have had so much better service from companies like Shopbop  )owned by Amazon) and tiny brands like Greats ).  How is H "luxury" if they offer after-sales care, send a special item to TieCrafters,  and then respond this way?



This is just terrible! And the roller coaster of emotions they put you through...not cool! I'm am so angry and sick about this for you!  H - you let us down big time!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> #sigh so much for the high hopes
> 
> - Hermés did NOT find another scarf, somehow they were "misinformed"
> - They are unable to replace this (special) scarf they destroyed, so they are willing to GIVE ME A FREE CSGM
> 
> Now...I love CSGMs and all, but they are about $800 less at retail than this scarf. How does that make any sense at all?
> H assured me they would send my treasured scarf to Paris. Instead it appears it went in a washing machine (I have posted the photos).
> I can never replace this Brazil Bandhini.
> Hermés wants to give me a CSGM shawl instead, which is not the same and not as valuable. However IF I accept, they will also give me what is left of my scarf.
> 
> They will "consider" giving me credit for full value of the scarf if I don't want the ruined scarf back. It is wearable if you are not at all picky, ie, it is a trashed scarf worth at most $200, but I will never see this design again.
> 
> While the scarf looks horrible after TieCrafters "cleaned" it,  it is my only shot at having this design in any condition. Do I take it for workhorse use and accept that they ruined my $1900 scarf but want to give me a CSGM instead? They keep saying "we will replace your shawl with another shawl" when what was destroyed is NOT a shawl, it is an exceptional scarf. Yes - it is far at the "lower level" of exceptional at just short of $2K pre tax, but it is not the same as a CSGM. Not dissing CSGMs, but it's as though they don't even know what they accepted for care and ruined.
> 
> Can I just mention that H is not one bit apologetic that they ruined my most beloved scarf that my husband bought for me? Shouldn't I be able to trust H with my most valued items?
> 
> I'm so upset with H right now....with this and the SO disaster, I have had so much better service from companies like Shopbop  )owned by Amazon) and tiny brands like Greats ).  How is H "luxury" if they offer after-sales care, send a special item to TieCrafters,  and then respond this way?


Oh no, I’m so sorry to hear this and it’s such a difficult decision to make. I think if it were me if possible I would take the credit note for the full value. I’m not sure but I think it would upset me to look at my ruined scarf if I received that back along with a csgm, so even with the sentimental value I probably wouldn’t want to look at it let alone wear it. So tough though knowing it can’t be replaced and shocking that H haven’t even apologised for doing this.


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> #sigh so much for the high hopes
> 
> - Hermés did NOT find another scarf, somehow they were "misinformed"
> - They are unable to replace this (special) scarf they destroyed, so they are willing to GIVE ME A FREE CSGM
> 
> Now...I love CSGMs and all, but they are about $800 less at retail than this scarf. How does that make any sense at all?
> H assured me they would send my treasured scarf to Paris. Instead it appears it went in a washing machine (I have posted the photos).
> I can never replace this Brazil Bandhini.
> Hermés wants to give me a CSGM shawl instead, which is not the same and not as valuable. However IF I accept, they will also give me what is left of my scarf.
> 
> They will "consider" giving me credit for full value of the scarf if I don't want the ruined scarf back. It is wearable if you are not at all picky, ie, it is a trashed scarf worth at most $200, but I will never see this design again.
> 
> While the scarf looks horrible after TieCrafters "cleaned" it,  it is my only shot at having this design in any condition. Do I take it for workhorse use and accept that they ruined my $1900 scarf but want to give me a CSGM instead? They keep saying "we will replace your shawl with another shawl" when what was destroyed is NOT a shawl, it is an exceptional scarf. Yes - it is far at the "lower level" of exceptional at just short of $2K pre tax, but it is not the same as a CSGM. Not dissing CSGMs, but it's as though they don't even know what they accepted for care and ruined.
> 
> Can I just mention that H is not one bit apologetic that they ruined my most beloved scarf that my husband bought for me? Shouldn't I be able to trust H with my most valued items?
> 
> I'm so upset with H right now....with this and the SO disaster, I have had so much better service from companies like Shopbop  )owned by Amazon) and tiny brands like Greats ).  How is H "luxury" if they offer after-sales care, send a special item to TieCrafters,  and then respond this way?



QF, my god! This is shocking, unbelievable. I don’t know whether I would be more heartbroken or totally furious, both are appropriate.
The only acceptable solution is a full price credit, returning your mangled scarf as the smallest courtesy they can offer for what you actually deserve along with a sincere apology. This is the very least they can do, and I cannot believe they would consider offering you anything less. This is when I wish someone close to you knew their way around social media and let the right people know what had happened in a very public way. This cannot be acceptable for the brand image.


----------



## PJW5813

If you had been in the UK I think you would have had much stronger rights to demand a full CASH payment because a duty of care had not been given.

There are many times when I really appreciate how strongly we are protected by our Sale of Goods and Services legislation which you cannot sign away.


----------



## ouija board

QF, I’m so sorry to hear of this second letdown by Hermes. Whoever told you a replacement had been found should’ve known to double and triple check their sources, given how incredibly unlikely it is to find this scarf after such a long time. I personally would take the scarf back because it isn’t damaged in a way that prevents you from wearing it. It is most definitely not “exceptional” anymore, but the design is still there and it’s not worthy of the trash bin. Perhaps take it to a textile specialist to see if it could be dip dyed or redyed to a color closer to the original blue without covering the design. Or maybe have it reworked into a blouse or tunic/dress where the flattened hems aren’t a factor. Maybe it’s just me, but even if this was a damaged Birkin, I’d much rather have my belongings back in my hands so that I can try to repurpose or salvage it myself. 

I would, however, insist on financial compensation for the damage, NOT compensation in the form of free products. It forces Hermes to put a monetary value on the damage, as well as acknowledge that they’re paying you for damages done to your scarf. Giving you a free shawl or even a free anything that equals $1900 is the easy way out for the store. It’s a bit easier to explain away lost inventory than a compensation check written to a customer  . Good luck [emoji173]️ I can’t blame you at all for being disillusioned with the brand at this point.


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> #sigh so much for the high hopes
> 
> - Hermés did NOT find another scarf, somehow they were "misinformed"
> - They are unable to replace this (special) scarf they destroyed, so they are willing to GIVE ME A FREE CSGM
> 
> Now...I love CSGMs and all, but they are about $800 less at retail than this scarf. How does that make any sense at all?
> H assured me they would send my treasured scarf to Paris. Instead it appears it went in a washing machine (I have posted the photos).
> I can never replace this Brazil Bandhini.
> Hermés wants to give me a CSGM shawl instead, which is not the same and not as valuable. However IF I accept, they will also give me what is left of my scarf.
> 
> They will "consider" giving me credit for full value of the scarf if I don't want the ruined scarf back. It is wearable if you are not at all picky, ie, it is a trashed scarf worth at most $200, but I will never see this design again.
> 
> While the scarf looks horrible after TieCrafters "cleaned" it,  it is my only shot at having this design in any condition. Do I take it for workhorse use and accept that they ruined my $1900 scarf but want to give me a CSGM instead? They keep saying "we will replace your shawl with another shawl" when what was destroyed is NOT a shawl, it is an exceptional scarf. Yes - it is far at the "lower level" of exceptional at just short of $2K pre tax, but it is not the same as a CSGM. Not dissing CSGMs, but it's as though they don't even know what they accepted for care and ruined.
> 
> Can I just mention that H is not one bit apologetic that they ruined my most beloved scarf that my husband bought for me? Shouldn't I be able to trust H with my most valued items?
> 
> I'm so upset with H right now....with this and the SO disaster, I have had so much better service from companies like Shopbop  )owned by Amazon) and tiny brands like Greats ).  How is H "luxury" if they offer after-sales care, send a special item to TieCrafters,  and then respond this way?



You should definitely inform Hermes customer services on the treatment you've been getting recently. You are a great client who appreciates Hermes's products way more than the average customer, and you should be treated with a level of care that *at least* matches your support and affection for the brand.


----------



## djsmom

allywchu1 said:


> I sent mine but for handle replacement tho. It’s still somewhere in Paris now after six months.



Wow! Mine has been gone nine months. Every time I call, it’s in the quality control department.


----------



## vaz

Would Hermes replace the complete front panel on an Evelyne? 
Does anyone know the cost if they would, thanks


----------



## Sickgrl13

Brought in a circle F black box C for spa and a new strap as it was cracked and dry.  Both services were ~ $600 each and it took almost 6 months as the bag had to go Paris.  The craftsmen did an AMAZING job with cleaning and polishing, the bag glows.  I am so pleased; $1,200 was worth bringing this vintage beauty another 40 years of service.  No pics, haven't taken her out yet, it is supposed to rain.


----------



## vintagevix

Thanks to everyone who has posted about their experiences on this thread! So very helpful. 

I have a vintage K that has some scratches (unfortunately not able to be buffed out by leather conditioner) on the back side of the bag. The leather is a discontinued leather. Would Hermes be able to restore/replace the leather panel? It seems rather common for bag handles and hardware to be replaced, I wonder if anyone has had any experience with getting a 'section' of an older bag restored or completely replaced if the scratches were too deep to be reconditioned. Many thanks!


----------



## Dame_de_Luxe

Has anyone ever taken in a lizard bag to get repaired? I found a vintage navy blue lizard bag from the 1980s and I am in love with it but the corners need some love. I just don't know whether it's worth it to send in for repairs or pass on the bag.


----------



## okiern1981

vintagevix said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted about their experiences on this thread! So very helpful.
> 
> I have a vintage K that has some scratches (unfortunately not able to be buffed out by leather conditioner) on the back side of the bag. The leather is a discontinued leather. Would Hermes be able to restore/replace the leather panel? It seems rather common for bag handles and hardware to be replaced, I wonder if anyone has had any experience with getting a 'section' of an older bag restored or completely replaced if the scratches were too deep to be reconditioned. Many thanks!



When you submit it for repair, if they recommend replacement, they will email you with an image of the replacement swatch of leather.  They will do their best to match it as closely as possible to the original leather.  They did this with my vintage K, and I chose not to replace, because the color difference between a modern piece of leather  and a 60 year old bag was so disparate.  That choice however will be yours if you choose to send it off for evaluation

Edit:  they worked with what they had, and did a fantastic job with the original leather.


----------



## PJW5813

Dame_de_Luxe said:


> Has anyone ever taken in a lizard bag to get repaired? I found a vintage navy blue lizard bag from the 1980s and I am in love with it but the corners need some love. I just don't know whether it's worth it to send in for repairs or pass on the bag.



The only way to make that decision is to take it to Hermes for a repair assessment.
In the light of the report and estimated costs you can make an informed decision.
There are plenty of post on here to support the view that repairs undertaken by Hermes are worth the money.


----------



## AnnaE

QuelleFromage said:


> #sigh so much for the high hopes
> 
> - Hermés did NOT find another scarf, somehow they were "misinformed"
> - They are unable to replace this (special) scarf they destroyed, so they are willing to GIVE ME A FREE CSGM
> 
> Now...I love CSGMs and all, but they are about $800 less at retail than this scarf. How does that make any sense at all?
> H assured me they would send my treasured scarf to Paris. Instead it appears it went in a washing machine (I have posted the photos).
> I can never replace this Brazil Bandhini.
> Hermés wants to give me a CSGM shawl instead, which is not the same and not as valuable. However IF I accept, they will also give me what is left of my scarf.
> 
> They will "consider" giving me credit for full value of the scarf if I don't want the ruined scarf back. It is wearable if you are not at all picky, ie, it is a trashed scarf worth at most $200, but I will never see this design again.
> 
> While the scarf looks horrible after TieCrafters "cleaned" it,  it is my only shot at having this design in any condition. Do I take it for workhorse use and accept that they ruined my $1900 scarf but want to give me a CSGM instead? They keep saying "we will replace your shawl with another shawl" when what was destroyed is NOT a shawl, it is an exceptional scarf. Yes - it is far at the "lower level" of exceptional at just short of $2K pre tax, but it is not the same as a CSGM. Not dissing CSGMs, but it's as though they don't even know what they accepted for care and ruined.
> 
> Can I just mention that H is not one bit apologetic that they ruined my most beloved scarf that my husband bought for me? Shouldn't I be able to trust H with my most valued items?
> 
> I'm so upset with H right now....with this and the SO disaster, I have had so much better service from companies like Shopbop  )owned by Amazon) and tiny brands like Greats ).  How is H "luxury" if they offer after-sales care, send a special item to TieCrafters,  and then respond this way?



What decision did you end up making? This is beyond frustrating.


----------



## QuelleFromage

AnnaE said:


> What decision did you end up making? This is beyond frustrating.



Update:

If I want the original scarf back even in current condition, H will give me the price of a CSGM in credit (around $1200 including tax).
If I don't, they will give me retail for the scarf (around $1900 plus tax).

I am accepting this but I think it is really petty, as obviously they are not doing anything with the scarf if they retain it - it will probably just be thrown away.
According to the store, this is Paris's decision. I find it hard to believe they needed to go to Paris for an under $2K issue. 
They've had my scarf for eight months so it's time to wrap this saga up and stop trying to reason with them. I'm pretty burned by the experience, although lately the folks I have dealt with have been much nicer.  my concern is also....what if they had severely damaged a bag?!


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> Update:
> 
> If I want the original scarf back even in current condition, H will give me the price of a CSGM in credit (around $1200 including tax).
> If I don't, they will give me retail for the scarf (around $1900 plus tax).
> 
> I am accepting this but I think it is really petty, as obviously they are not doing anything with the scarf if they retain it - it will probably just be thrown away.
> According to the store, this is Paris's decision. I find it hard to believe they needed to go to Paris for an under $2K issue.
> They've had my scarf for eight months so it's time to wrap this saga up and stop trying to reason with them. I'm pretty burned by the experience, although lately the folks I have dealt with have been much nicer.  my concern is also....what if they had severely damaged a bag?!


I'm just speculating here but I think with bags it will be quite different as bags are not as delicate as scarves/shawls, and are not often subjected to a entire-bag process (compared to washing of an entire scarf/shawl). Also it has a different route (assessment, recommendation of fix, estimation, etc etc) and everything is done in-house. So the damage, if ever it happens, is more controlled and won't be as severe, so to speak.

It's a different story with scarves and shawls where they are constrained by vastness of their past work (I doubt they archive every print), and they seem like don't have much in terms of the after-care of shawl/scarf things, that's probably why they sent yours to a 3rd party vendor.

So sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## AnnaE

QuelleFromage said:


> Update:
> 
> If I want the original scarf back even in current condition, H will give me the price of a CSGM in credit (around $1200 including tax).
> If I don't, they will give me retail for the scarf (around $1900 plus tax).
> 
> I am accepting this but I think it is really petty, as obviously they are not doing anything with the scarf if they retain it - it will probably just be thrown away.
> According to the store, this is Paris's decision. I find it hard to believe they needed to go to Paris for an under $2K issue.
> They've had my scarf for eight months so it's time to wrap this saga up and stop trying to reason with them. I'm pretty burned by the experience, although lately the folks I have dealt with have been much nicer.  my concern is also....what if they had severely damaged a bag?!



Are you accepting the $1.9k then?

I was thinking about how I would handle it if I were a store manager, and I am not too sure. I think the crux of the issue is that your scarf is truly irreplaceable, so nothing they can do can really make up for its loss. I am will surprise they haven't offered you a chance to replace it with another extraordinary scarf.

What is your ideal resolution here?


----------



## pizzabella

Thx to this forum I decided to give my Constance to repair. Bought from Vestiaire in horrible condition with plastic part of H claps broken and stains on the (box) leather. I dropped to Sweden since I don't have store in Finland so it tooks extra 1.5months ( dropped in 25 December's, they sent in January and I got the price around February. Broken claps repair free, spa around 250eu and new straps much expensive around 350 ( price given in swedish coron so i just check currently converter) generally around 550eu. They just mail me to pick up in September so for me it tooks 8 months. Going to sweden to pick 26.08 and very excited and curious if the bag conditions will suprise me. If so i will stick to hermes, because so far chanel and Lv repair policy really dissapointed me. Will post pic before and after , after i i pick up.


----------



## bagidiotic

pizzabella said:


> Thx to this forum I decided to give my Constance to repair. Bought from Vestiaire in horrible condition with plastic part of H claps broken and stains on the (box) leather. I dropped to Sweden since I don't have store in Finland so it tooks extra 1.5months ( dropped in 25 December's, they sent in January and I got the price around February. Broken claps repair free, spa around 250eu and new straps much expensive around 350 ( price given in swedish coron so i just check currently converter) generally around 550eu. They just mail me to pick up in September so for me it tooks 8 months. Going to sweden to pick 26.08 and very excited and curious if the bag conditions will suprise me. If so i will stick to hermes, because so far chanel and Lv repair policy really dissapointed me. Will post pic before and after , after i i pick up.


Do show us those before and after pictures of your c


----------



## Serva1

pizzabella said:


> Thx to this forum I decided to give my Constance to repair. Bought from Vestiaire in horrible condition with plastic part of H claps broken and stains on the (box) leather. I dropped to Sweden since I don't have store in Finland so it tooks extra 1.5months ( dropped in 25 December's, they sent in January and I got the price around February. Broken claps repair free, spa around 250eu and new straps much expensive around 350 ( price given in swedish coron so i just check currently converter) generally around 550eu. They just mail me to pick up in September so for me it tooks 8 months. Going to sweden to pick 26.08 and very excited and curious if the bag conditions will suprise me. If so i will stick to hermes, because so far chanel and Lv repair policy really dissapointed me. Will post pic before and after , after i i pick up.



Hope you will be positively surprised and your Constance will look amazing! Looking forward seeing pics, because I’m interested in vintage box [emoji3]


----------



## yl777

Does anyone with more recent B's experiencing wax peeling at the handles? I just realized today the wax seal on my B's handles is starting to come apart  Is this generally an easy fix if I send it to the spa?


----------



## periogirl28

pizzabella said:


> Thx to this forum I decided to give my Constance to repair. Bought from Vestiaire in horrible condition with plastic part of H claps broken and stains on the (box) leather. I dropped to Sweden since I don't have store in Finland so it tooks extra 1.5months ( dropped in 25 December's, they sent in January and I got the price around February. Broken claps repair free, spa around 250eu and new straps much expensive around 350 ( price given in swedish coron so i just check currently converter) generally around 550eu. They just mail me to pick up in September so for me it tooks 8 months. Going to sweden to pick 26.08 and very excited and curious if the bag conditions will suprise me. If so i will stick to hermes, because so far chanel and Lv repair policy really dissapointed me. Will post pic before and after , after i i pick up.


I reckon it would be great. The plastic part on my vintage Box C was also broken and replaced with no issues. Not sure regarding stains but we all know they can polish Box up quite nicely. I left my strap alone although it is a bit dry and cracked. Can't wait to see!


----------



## periogirl28

yl777 said:


> Does anyone with more recent B's experiencing wax peeling at the handles? I just realized today the wax seal on my B's handles is starting to come apart  Is this generally an easy fix if I send it to the spa?


I think wax resealing isn't difficult at all. How old is your bag may I ask?


----------



## yl777

periogirl28 said:


> I think wax resealing isn't difficult at all. How old is your bag may I ask?



It's about 4 years old


----------



## periogirl28

yl777 said:


> It's about 4 years old


Thank you for the reply. It should go very well.


----------



## mara375

Hello, 
This is my first post here on purse forum so forgive me if I ask a question that's been addressed many times; Does anyone know currently about how hardware replacement is handled? Will they only replace it if defective? I am thinking of purchasing a B35 from 2008 and the leather looks like it's in great condition but there is a fair amount of scratching on the hardware. There is also some fraying to the wax edges of the closure straps. I wanted to send it to the spa at some point but worry that it wouldn't be accepted for some reason.  Any input would be helpful. 
Thanks!


----------



## PJW5813

as long as you are confident it is genuine, have no fear;
Hermes will give you an opinion and priced options


----------



## mara375

PJW5813 said:


> as long as you are confident it is genuine, have no fear;
> Hermes will give you an opinion and priced options



Thank you for the reply!  It's from a reputable reseller site but I will still have it authenticated. Can it be taken to any Hermes store to be sent to Spa?


----------



## Styleanyone

@mara375, any H store will accept the bag. You will get an estimate. And then, you will decide whether you want to go ahead to  do it or not.


----------



## mara375

Styleanyone said:


> @mara375, any H store will accept the bag. You will get an estimate. And then, you will decide whether you want to go ahead to  do it or not.


Thank you! I appreciate your help!


----------



## bobolo

Hi  I know you lovely people can give me the answer . If I take a vinatge Hermes bag ( no longer in production) 
Would they still accept it ?

Merci


----------



## NateSelwyn25

They should, yes. I've heard of people buying very old H bags and getting the spa treatment without any fuss.


----------



## **Chanel**

As long as it is authentic, they will accept it .


----------



## periogirl28

Just collected my 1977 Croc Kelly from spa at the Faubourg store. No problems.


----------



## bagidiotic

Welcome 
You're always on the  authentication thread
Regarding your question 
Yes as long as it is hermes from hermes


----------



## bobolo

bagidiotic said:


> Welcome
> You're always on the  authentication thread
> Regarding your question
> Yes as long as it is hermes from hermes



Ops


----------



## bobolo

another dumb question . Can they reline our fix up the interior of the bags as well . I assume yes . 
Thanks guys !!!
Found a good one with a poor interior and just wondering !


----------



## chicinthecity777

bobolo said:


> another dumb question . Can they reline our fix up the interior of the bags as well . I assume yes .
> Thanks guys !!!
> Found a good one with a poor interior and just wondering !


I have been told generally speaking they won't touch inside of the bag. Even if they would replace the lining, it would mean pretty much take everything apart and almost re-make the bag, I think the cost would be prohibitive.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bobolo said:


> another dumb question . Can they reline our fix up the interior of the bags as well . I assume yes .
> Thanks guys !!!
> Found a good one with a poor interior and just wondering !



No. They no longer touch the interior of bags.


----------



## Birkin Newbie

I have a 14 year old hand me down Birkin that I have babied over the years (no scuffs or scratches etc. even now). But I recently discovered that a rivet is missing from the plaque on one of the sangles. I have no idea when or how it happened. I am wondering if anyone else has had this issue and what I should do to fix it. From lurking on this forum the past few days, it appears Hermes Spa is the answer. Hope to take it in to a store and have a craftsman look at it. In the meanwhile, was hoping someone else had encountered / heard of this issue and know if it is fixable. Thanks for your time.


----------



## PJW5813

You have decided upon the right course of action.

Although the fixings might look like rivets, technically they are not.
They are nails inserted from behind, cut to length and then pearled - a process by which the cut end of the nail is rounded and domed to secure it in place.
This often produces a distinctive circle around the head.


----------



## **Chanel**

This is nothing that a H. spa couldn't fix if your bag is authentic .


----------



## Birkin Newbie

PJW5813 said:


> You have decided upon the right course of action.
> 
> Although the fixings might look like rivets, technically they are not.
> They are nails inserted from behind, cut to length and then pearled - a process by which the cut end of the nail is rounded and domed to secure it in place.
> This often produces a distinctive circle around the head.



Thanks PJW. Amazing how much you guys know.


----------



## ssiell

Hi everyone i wanted to buy this evelyne bag, will hermes be able to remove that perfume stain from the bag?how much would be the cost? thanks much!


----------



## PJW5813

I don't know if H can
but if I were you I would not buy
however good the price


----------



## lulilu

PJW5813 said:


> I don't know if H can
> but if I were you I would not buy
> however good the price



Agree


----------



## QuelleFromage

ssiell said:


> Hi everyone i wanted to buy this evelyne bag, will hermes be able to remove that perfume stain from the bag?how much would be the cost? thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179619
> View attachment 4179620



I would not risk it. I have a stain like that on an Epsom passport case. Epsom does not like oily stains.


----------



## alissahall

Hello! Not sure if anyone can assist, but I thought this would be the best place to ask... I just purchased a Garden Party in Amazonia from eBay. It's very old and the patina has dried and crackled over time, which is actually one reason I adore it, but since I live in a high desert, extremely dry environment, I'm wondering if I can do anything to help moisturize the exterior (the leather is fine, not dry like the Amazonia). The Hermes wipes were used by original owners, but I'm not sure they would be helpful (?) once it's dried out and changed texture.

I've read a lot, and know that Armor All was used by many owners to keep it supple while it was still rubbery, but my bag is beyond that texture, and I don't like the idea of using that now. Lotion (I use Lubriderm on my fine leather bags) is said to be detrimental for the Amazonia exterior, so I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for me? Thank you kindly in advance!


----------



## MotherOfBostons

If I don’t live anywhere near an Hermès boutique will they allow me to mail the bag to them for an estimate? I have the opportunity to get a good deal on a black B35 but the handles are pretty worn - the resin glazing is badly worn and the brown is showing through at the seam.


----------



## PJW5813

MotherOfBostons said:


> If I don’t live anywhere near an Hermès boutique will they allow me to mail the bag to them for an estimate? I have the opportunity to get a good deal on a black B35 but the handles are pretty worn - the resin glazing is badly worn and the brown is showing through at the seam.



I believe the answer is no.
Hermes repair can work wonders but:
You also need to ask yourself how good will the deal be once you have spent 1000s on repair
AND what brown is showing through at the seam?


----------



## MotherOfBostons

PJW5813 said:


> I believe the answer is no.
> Hermes repair can work wonders but:
> You also need to ask yourself how good will the deal be once you have spent 1000s on repair
> AND what brown is showing through at the seam?



Hi PJW - this is what the pictures show. Like you said I def don’t want to buy it if it will cost me thousands to fix.


----------



## jyyanks

PJW5813 said:


> I believe the answer is no.
> Hermes repair can work wonders but:
> You also need to ask yourself how good will the deal be once you have spent 1000s on repair
> AND what brown is showing through at the seam?



It cost me about $1100 to replace the handle on a vintage Kelly a couple of years ago.  I believe the handle itself was $600+ but there were other parts that held the handle in place needed to be replaced as well.


----------



## Liberté

MotherOfBostons said:


> Hi PJW - this is what the pictures show. Like you said I def don’t want to buy it if it will cost me thousands to fix.


That's just a reglazing / spa job. No problem. THe handles look almost like new in that picture. Sometimes the glazing comes off pretty quickly.


----------



## ouija board

Resin repair is part of the standard cleaning and conditioning (~$350 US, I think). I would ask for pictures of each resin edge from the side, not just from the top. If the layers of leather are visible and starting to split apart, the resin might split again after repair. I’ve had varied results with resin repair, so I tend to avoid bags with wear on the handles.


----------



## MotherOfBostons

Liberté said:


> That's just a reglazing / spa job. No problem. THe handles look almost like new in that picture. Sometimes the glazing comes off pretty quickly.



Thank you! Do you know if I can go in to any Hermès store for a quote on spa treatment? There is one in DC. Would they let me drop the bag off there? Or does it have to be taken to one of the main stores?


----------



## PJW5813

Read this thread thoroughly you will get an idea of the whole process and timescale involved.  If you are getting this bag pre-owned do be 100% sure of its authenticity before you hand it over.


----------



## zen1965

I currently consider buying a vintage bolide and sending it to spa to restore (some of) its former glory. Actually considering the history of the bolide I quite like the vintage look. What is your take on this bag? I am mostly worried about the missing stitch on one handle and the pull tab. Thank you in advance for your responses!


----------



## QuelleFromage

zen1965 said:


> I currently consider buying a vintage bolide and sending it to spa to restore (some of) its former glory. Actually considering the history of the bolide I quite like the vintage look. What is your take on this bag? I am mostly worried about the missing stitch on one handle and the pull tab. Thank you in advance for your responses!
> 
> View attachment 4180941
> View attachment 4180942
> View attachment 4180943
> View attachment 4180946
> View attachment 4180947
> View attachment 4180948


Restitching is actually pretty easy - I have had handles restitched. On this bag I would worry more about the color loss. On Courchevel, you will always have a smooth area even if you overdye the scuffing.  If it doesn't bother you, enjoy! I had a box calf Bolide this color that was quite "loved" and it looked beautiful that way.


----------



## zen1965

QuelleFromage said:


> Restitching is actually pretty easy - I have had handles restitched. On this bag I would worry more about the color loss. On Courchevel, you will always have a smooth area even if you overdye the scuffing.  If it doesn't bother you, enjoy! I had a box calf Bolide this color that was quite "loved" and it looked beautiful that way.


Thank you so much for your helpful response! I think after a visit to the spa this bag could also look beautiful - not almost new, but in good shape as well as timeless and well-loved.


----------



## zen1965

After some more pondering I bought the Bolide. 
Once she is with me, I will take her to my local Hermès. I will keep you posted.


----------



## loverconcerto

I brought my 2003 gold birkin 30 to my local hermes for restitching services. After 4 months of waiting, Paris returned the b30 and decided not to repair it because it is too ‘aged’ and they are afraid it will ruin the leather? Anyone experience this issue before? I’m quite surprised they said is too old because it is only 2003.  [emoji26]


----------



## thyme

loverconcerto said:


> I brought my 2003 gold birkin 30 to my local hermes for restitching services. After 4 months of waiting, Paris returned the b30 and decided not to repair it because it is too ‘aged’ and they are afraid it will ruin the leather? Anyone experience this issue before? I’m quite surprised they said is too old because it is only 2003.



Old is not an acceptable excuse from Hermes for not fixing bags. Are you sure your bag was sent to Paris? I have had a similar experience with my local artisan who told me my bag can't be fixed. When I took it to FSH they fixed it in three days. Needless to say I stopped bringing my bags to the useless local artisan.


----------



## loverconcerto

chincac said:


> Old is not an acceptable excuse from Hermes for not fixing bags. Are you sure your bag was sent to Paris? I have had a similar experience with my local artisan who told me my bag can't be fixed. When I took it to FSH they fixed it in three days. Needless to say I stopped bringing my bags to the useless local artisan.



I’m located in Toronto so the only option for me is to bring it to the Toronto Hermes [emoji22]


----------



## bagidiotic

loverconcerto said:


> I brought my 2003 gold birkin 30 to my local hermes for restitching services. After 4 months of waiting, Paris returned the b30 and decided not to repair it because it is too ‘aged’ and they are afraid it will ruin the leather? Anyone experience this issue before? I’m quite surprised they said is too old because it is only 2003.  [emoji26]
> View attachment 4189451
> View attachment 4189457
> View attachment 4189459


I also too cannot believe and accept a 2003 bag
Try sending to another store
Hopefully a more favourable reply


----------



## thyme

loverconcerto said:


> I’m located in Toronto so the only option for me is to bring it to the Toronto Hermes



Well if you travel elsewhere say NYC get a second opinion! I actually believed the artisan who told me that my bag can't be fixed so I left it as is for a quite number of years before thinking of bringing it to Paris for a second opinion!


----------



## ouija board

loverconcerto said:


> I brought my 2003 gold birkin 30 to my local hermes for restitching services. After 4 months of waiting, Paris returned the b30 and decided not to repair it because it is too ‘aged’ and they are afraid it will ruin the leather? Anyone experience this issue before? I’m quite surprised they said is too old because it is only 2003.  [emoji26]
> View attachment 4189451
> View attachment 4189457
> View attachment 4189459



The outside of the bag looks fine, but what does the lining leather look like? I have a 2001 Birkin with lining that is chipped and peeling right at the stitching, but the outside leather looks fine. I’ve never needed it to be restitched, but I would hesitate to have that done because I’m scared the lining would not hold up. 

I do agree with the others that the quality of repair and willingness to attempt repairs varies with the craftsman, so it’s worth taking it to a different store.


----------



## Newbie88

Hi ladies, this may be an odd question but if I send in my bag to replace the hardware, is it possible to change it, say from PHW to GHW? Just wondering lol... Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Newbie88 said:


> Hi ladies, this may be an odd question but if I send in my bag to replace the hardware, is it possible to change it, say from PHW to GHW? Just wondering lol... Thanks!


not likely unless your bag is more than 50 years old....in general they will only replace HW to match heat stamp. If you have a blind stamp and hardware is ruined...maybe. If your bag is very old  with old brass HW they might replace but will still prefer to match stamp. (I was offered this but didn't change as I liked the brass).


----------



## Newbie88

QuelleFromage said:


> not likely unless your bag is more than 50 years old....in general they will only replace HW to match heat stamp. If you have a blind stamp and hardware is ruined...maybe. If your bag is very old  with old brass HW they might replace but will still prefer to match stamp. (I was offered this but didn't change as I liked the brass).


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## bagidiotic

Newbie88 said:


> Hi ladies, this may be an odd question but if I send in my bag to replace the hardware, is it possible to change it, say from PHW to GHW? Just wondering lol... Thanks!


No you can't 
I asked this from many stores sm before


----------



## MCG3220

Has anyone had any success with Hermes Spa removing ink from Togo leather? 2 dashes approx 1cm long


----------



## QuelleFromage

MCG3220 said:


> Has anyone had any success with Hermes Spa removing ink from Togo leather? 2 dashes approx 1cm long


I've had ink on Clemence be removed before but no guarantees. The best think with ink is to get it off fast before it sinks in. Lexol can help.


----------



## MCG3220

QuelleFromage said:


> I've had ink on Clemence be removed before but no guarantees. The best think with ink is to get it off fast before it sinks in. Lexol can help.



Thanks so much! So pleased you had a successful outcome


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hello! I dropped off my Steve 35 for a cleaning and am asking for recommendations on what they would do. My question is in regards to when the bag is returned. I do not have an Hermes Box for the bag anymore and i would love to get one to store it in. When they ship it back, do they put it in a dust bag and Hermes Box?

Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hello! I dropped off my Steve 35 for a cleaning and am asking for recommendations on what they would do. My question is in regards to when the bag is returned. I do not have an Hermes Box for the bag anymore and i would love to get one to store it in. When they ship it back, do they put it in a dust bag and Hermes Box?
> 
> Thanks!


Both of the bags I have sent to spa came back with new dust bags, no box though.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Tonimichelle said:


> Both of the bags I have sent to spa came back with new dust bags, no box though.



Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome


----------



## mara375

Does anyone know if Hermès can replace straps on a Birkin if it’s in a color they are no longer producing (i.e Gris Tourterelle)?
The bag I am looking to purchase has a lot of fraying of the waxed edges of the straps which I’m sure can be fixed without replacing them but the straps are quite stretched and it’s causing a gap/separation between the metal plates and the leather on the ends of the straps. The one plate is also not entirely centered on the strap. It’s placement is almost all the way towards the very edge of the strap with no space between the edge of the strap and the metal. Is this normal? It just looks kind of odd since the other one is centered and looks fine.
 I’m not sure how all these things can be fixed so I was thinking worst case they would replace the straps? I included a picture of the one plate.
Any input would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## PJW5813

I suggest you ask the seller to take it in to Hermes and get an expert opinion.
If they are unable to do so, you might wonder why.


----------



## ouija board

Hermes should have no problem with Gris T. It’s a fairly recent color. I would just look carefully at the rest of the bag, especially the handles, corners, and the shape of the bag without stuffing. If the owner was that rough on the straps, they were probably equally rough with the other parts that get handled a lot.


----------



## lala28

mara375 said:


> Does anyone know if Hermès can replace straps on a Birkin if it’s in a color they are no longer producing (i.e Gris Tourterelle)?
> The bag I am looking to purchase has a lot of fraying of the waxed edges of the straps which I’m sure can be fixed without replacing them but the straps are quite stretched and it’s causing a gap/separation between the metal plates and the leather on the ends of the straps. The one plate is also not entirely centered on the strap. It’s placement is almost all the way towards the very edge of the strap with no space between the edge of the strap and the metal. Is this normal? It just looks kind of odd since the other one is centered and looks fine.
> I’m not sure how all these things can be fixed so I was thinking worst case they would replace the straps? I included a picture of the one plate.
> Any input would be appreciated.
> Thank you!



FYI - Gris T is back this season [emoji3]


----------



## theclassic

Hello all - is there a current spa rice list anywhere? I tried searching but going through the pages I am not finding it. Hoping to get the hardware replaced on my vintage Evelyne. TIA


----------



## theclassic

Prinipessa said:


> I brought my bag in person to Madison Ave.  The repairs consisted of changing all the hardware and replacing the leather handle tabs.  The work took 3 months and the results were fantastic.



I would like to have the same repairs on my Evelyne - do you mind me asking the price for these services? TIA


----------



## mara375

PJW5813 said:


> I suggest you ask the seller to take it in to Hermes and get an expert opinion.
> If they are unable to do so, you might wonder why.





ouija board said:


> Hermes should have no problem with Gris T. It’s a fairly recent color. I would just look carefully at the rest of the bag, especially the handles, corners, and the shape of the bag without stuffing. If the owner was that rough on the straps, they were probably equally rough with the other parts that get handled a lot.


Thank you both very much for your replies!
I was actually fortunate enough to be able to find the same bag in like-new condition!


----------



## mara375

lala28 said:


> FYI - Gris T is back this season [emoji3]


Thank you, that’s good to know! It’s one of favorite Hermès colors.


----------



## BagsandBabies

QuelleFromage said:


> I've had ink on Clemence be removed before but no guarantees. The best think with ink is to get it off fast before it sinks in. Lexol can help.



This trick works on leather furniture but not sure if you dare try it on your bag...
Scotch tape over the ink mark and gently rub/scratch the area. The ink should transfer and adhere to the tape when you peel it off. Just a suggestion but it might be slightly gentler than using a chemical like Lysol.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BagsandBabies said:


> This trick works on leather furniture but not sure if you dare try it on your bag...
> Scotch tape over the ink mark and gently rub/scratch the area. The ink should transfer and adhere to the tape when you peel it off. Just a suggestion but it might be slightly gentler than using a chemical like Lysol.



QuelleFromage is referring to Lexol, the leather cleaner.   Not Lysol.   Just making sure this is clear.


----------



## BagsandBabies

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> QuelleFromage is referring to Lexol, the leather cleaner.   Not Lysol.   Just making sure this is clear.




Ooohhhh. Thank you so much for enlightening me! I’ve seen it spelled a few other ways too and this entire time I kept thinking why would ppl put Lysol on their bag. ‍♀️


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BagsandBabies said:


> Ooohhhh. Thank you so much for enlightening me! I’ve seen it spelled a few other ways too and this entire time I kept thinking why would ppl put Lysol on their bag. ‍♀️



LOL!!


----------



## manomi

Hi all
I just bought a vintage birkin 35 pre loved.. It is from 1998 and in surprisingly good condition. However there are just 1 or two scuffs that are not that noticeable but I would love if they weren't there, lol. So anyways I am thinking of spa treatment. I searched on this forum but all posts about hermes spa seem to be very old. Does hermes still do it? I am in SFO, California. Also if I go in and let them know this wasn't purchased from them but it was preloved, would they still treat you and the bag well  ( Its confirmed authentic). Do you recommend any other place for a similar treatment of a birkin? I would like to mention that is adriennes leather and it in black in color.


----------



## manomi

I am attaching some pictures.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BagsandBabies said:


> This trick works on leather furniture but not sure if you dare try it on your bag...
> Scotch tape over the ink mark and gently rub/scratch the area. The ink should transfer and adhere to the tape when you peel it off. Just a suggestion but it might be slightly gentler than using a chemical like Lysol.


Not Lysol - Lexol - it is a leather cleaning product. I use it on all my bags and I would definitely choose over Scotch tape. I have used on older ink marks and it made a big difference.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Not sure how you searched but you could start with:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-repair-refurbish-policy.7303/


----------



## oohshinythings

The San Francisco store has an in-house artisan so it would be very easy and relatively quick to get your B spa'd there. Yes, they accept authentic bags not purchased there.


----------



## manomi

oohshinythings said:


> The San Francisco store has an in-house artisan so it would be very easy and relatively quick to get your B spa'd there. Yes, they accept authentic bags not purchased there.


Thank you so much. I will go there over the weekend


----------



## HMuse

from pics ur birkin still look perfect , wait out another few yrs. Spa aint cheap and depending on your location, takes forever.


----------



## manomi

HMuse said:


> from pics ur birkin still look perfect , wait out another few yrs. Spa aint cheap and depending on your location, takes forever.


You are right. Its really good condition. Its just my ocd thats making me want to do this. I think i’ll take it to the boutique to see what they say. Just to get it out of my system.


----------



## manomi

Anybody has experience from leather surgeons? Their prices are better and they take much less time. My friend got her chanel fixed from them and they did a really good job. I am not sure about birkin though.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

After the thread about the preloved Kelly Mou being deemed inauthentic despite the certificate of authenticity, I would make sure that you have incontrovertible proof of authenticity (such as the original purchase receipt) before sending it off to the spa..


----------



## Rouge H

manomi said:


> Anybody has experience from leather surgeons? Their prices are better and they take much less time. My friend got her chanel fixed from them and they did a really good job. I am not sure about birkin though.



I’d do a search on the leather surgeons they have mixed reviews.
The craftsman at SF is amazing- you can’t go wrong taking it to him.


----------



## quinna

manomi said:


> Anybody has experience from leather surgeons? Their prices are better and they take much less time. My friend got her chanel fixed from them and they did a really good job. I am not sure about birkin though.


Last year I sent LS a vintage Kelly in much worse condition than your B, and they worked miracles with it. As far as I understand you won't be able to have Hermes work on the bag again if you go with an outsider, but if you plan on keeping I wouldn't think it would be a big deal.


----------



## candyapple15

Hi all, after some frequent use of my H bags, some corner wear have been developed. Now I am very tempted to send them to spa for refurbish because I really like my lovely H bags to be in perfect condition, but on the other hand I feel like I am too fastidious to spa them just because of this minor wear. So to what extent will you send your H bags to spa?  Here are the pic of the corner wear FYI. Appreciate your input.


----------



## showgratitude

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4226907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, after some frequent use of my H bags, some corner wear have been developed. Now I am very tempted to send them to spa for refurbish because I really like my lovely H bags to be in perfect condition, but on the other hand I feel like I am too fastidious to spa them just because of this minor wear. So to what extent will you send your H bags to spa?  Here are the pic of the corner wear FYI. Appreciate your input.



If you want your lovely H bags to be in perfect condition, go ahead and bring them in.  Sometimes, a minor wear can turn into a major one if left untreated.


----------



## KittyKat65

That is just normal wear that will happen again even after a spa treatment.  You have to ask yourself if you want to send your bag to Hermes, have it gone for months and then pay a few hundred dollars.  Both of mine have wear like that and I sometimes put some conditioner on the edges and that's it.  I also don't mind a lived in bag look.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I would find Meltonian, or other shoe cream in a matching color, and touch it up myself.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I would find Meltonian, or other shoe cream in a matching color, and touch it up myself.



I would agree with this. However, could this small touch up warrant the bag to be refused for spa treatment by Hermes?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Coconuts40 said:


> I would agree with this. However, could this small touch up warrant the bag to be refused for spa treatment by Hermes?



Someone else could answer that better than me.  I do crafts, so I do everything myself and would never bother sending the bag out.  Not worth it to me.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I might wait a bit more before sending to spa. I usually try to time mine with a seasonal rotation or if the bag seems dry, it might go sooner.


----------



## ouija board

Coconuts40 said:


> I would agree with this. However, could this small touch up warrant the bag to be refused for spa treatment by Hermes?



I’ve never had a bag refused because of color touch ups, but that’s no guarantee. The difficulty with a lighter colored bag is matching the colors. It was harder than I thought, and after a failed attempt at matching Rouge H (and then sending to H who matched the color perfectly), I’d sooner have Hermes buy 10 pots of color to experiment with [emoji1] I do wait until my bag needs an actual repair before sending it in. The maintenance and color touch ups are a bonus, but not anything I’d pay for and wait months for on its own.


----------



## manomi

Rouge H said:


> I’d do a search on the leather surgeons they have mixed reviews.
> The craftsman at SF is amazing- you can’t go wrong taking it to him.


Thank you !


----------



## manomi

quinna said:


> Last year I sent LS a vintage Kelly in much worse condition than your B, and they worked miracles with it. As far as I understand you won't be able to have Hermes work on the bag again if you go with an outsider, but if you plan on keeping I wouldn't think it would be a big deal.


Yes I definitely plan on keeping this bag forever  Thank you for your input!


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi guys, 

My apology if I didn’t not place this topic at the right spot as I’m not sure where it should go. 

Anyway I recently help my mom unpack her vintage collections and I found Hermes Amazonia Buffle in the storage! Sadly the leather was peeling off so bad, wondering if anyone have the same problem or know how to fix this? 

TIA


----------



## dharma

What a shame. The bag Amazonia, a canvas coated with a natural rubbery coating that has been known to degrade. I don’t believe H fixes it, these bags were sold with a care kit to keep the cracking at bay. The handle and trim are buffle (Buffalo) leather, and those parts look sound in your photo. You can consult Doc or H but I think this is permanent.


----------



## Pradawattana

bagidiotic said:


> Pretty bad conditions
> Guess the only way is to send back Hermes for restoration
> Not sure if it will work
> Also you may refer to repair refurbishment  or docride thread
> They're very helpful



I’m shock!! Can’t believe the bag will get this bad  thanks I might try those thread.


----------



## Pradawattana

dharma said:


> What a shame. The bag Amazonia, a canvas coated with a natural rubbery coating that has been known to degrade. I don’t believe H fixes it, these bags were sold with a care kit to keep the cracking at bay. The handle and trim are buffle (Buffalo) leather, and those parts look sound in your photo. You can consult Doc or H but I think this is permanent.



I couldn’t believe my eyes when I pulled this bag out from storage room, I think my mom just throw it in there/didn’t care for but just amazed me that it was quite an expensive bag but it doesn’t hold up like other model! no wonder they stop making these nowadays.


----------



## duna

Amazonia is not leather it's rubber coated canvas. It does not age well.


----------



## bagidiotic

Pradawattana said:


> I’m shock!! Can’t believe the bag will get this bad  thanks I might try those thread.


That was why production Amazonia ceased 
Maybe bad reviews


----------



## golconda

Hermes should have recalled Amazonia.  It is far below Hermes standards.  I do have a couple of Amazonia Garden Party Bags.  I have conditioned with matte silicone and I am okay with them, but I still feel they should have offered exchanges.


----------



## bagidiotic

golconda said:


> Hermes should have recalled Amazonia.  It is far below Hermes standards.  I do have a couple of Amazonia Garden Party Bags.  I have conditioned with matte silicone and I am okay with them, but I still feel they should have offered exchanges.


Exactly 
Some limited edition pricing are even premium than regular leathers 
But over the years h just don't spa them
Vibrato crinoline are some eg


----------



## JetSetGo!

This thread about repairs and refurbishing may also be helpful to you.
I'm excited to see how this unfolds! There have been some real repair miracles posted on tPF over the years.


----------



## cjwang

I was given the same bag by my cousin in cracking condition. I took it to hermes to spa. They sent it back to France, hermes recalled the bag and gave me store credit for the original purchase price. It was a win win all around!


----------



## Newbie88

Hi ladies! I'm looking at a vintage niloticus Kelly and was wondering if anyone had any experience sending one to the spa in terms of cost and time taken etc? Also the bag is pretty old so the stamp is gone and I'm also concerned about that given the recent experience by a fellow tpf-er....


----------



## HMuse

Pradawattana said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My apology if I didn’t not place this topic at the right spot as I’m not sure where it should go.
> 
> Anyway I recently help my mom unpack her vintage collections and I found Hermes Amazonia Buffle in the storage! Sadly the leather was peeling off so bad, wondering if anyone have the same problem or know how to fix this?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4229297


sadly, i dont think this is salvageable.


----------



## HMuse

Newbie88 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm looking at a vintage niloticus Kelly and was wondering if anyone had any experience sending one to the spa in terms of cost and time taken etc? Also the bag is pretty old so the stamp is gone and I'm also concerned about that given the recent experience by a fellow tpf-er....


It depends on the extend  of repair and quota (assuming your local store has in house artisan). General cleaning and corner touchup shouldn't take too long.


----------



## candyapple15

Hi all, I just found a big scratch on my Ardennes leather bolide, does anyone know if this is repairable by spa? Tks


----------



## PJW5813

Many things are possible.
If you take it along and ask. I doubt it would be accepted if it were not possible.


----------



## CocoMe

I am currently based in Hong Kong and have recently sent my Kelly to the local boutique for repair/refurbishment. This took about 4 months to complete and cost approx US$1000 (general cleaning and various other repairs such as stiching etc). When I collected and paid for the bag, I realised there are no records on the receipt listing all the work that has been done. The SA has informed me verbally what was done and the respective price but nothing in writing. Is this normal? It would be nice to have a record of this as it helps me remember what type of repair has been done on the bag. I called the boutique again to request for this but the SA told me she would have to check with her colleagues on whether it is possible to give such information. I am still waiting for their response.

I would like to hear if any of you have similar experience.

In addition, I also note that many have asked whether Hermes will do a hardware replacement. In my case, I have repeatedly asked for it to be replaced (due to scratches etc as the bag is almost 20 years old) but they have refused to do so. After spa, the leather is looking pristine but unfortunately there are still visible scratches on the hardware.


----------



## PJW5813

If more than a spa, you normally get a priced quotation for repair work so that you accept and give your authorization, so you should check back for any communication from a few months ago.


----------



## Luv n bags

I brought a CDC to see if they could glue down the leather since it has a bubble effect when laid flat.  I know, why lay it flat? 
Anyways, they said it is Tadelakt and sent it to Paris.  Paris said that is normal wear for that type of leather.  They wanted to spa the bracelet for $350.  I agreed to it, but now thinking, I should have just sold it.  I didn’t like this CDC that much!
I haven’t received it back.  It’s been about a month.  I anticipate 3-4 months.


----------



## Chubbychickens

Hi members,

I purchased a toolbox on 26 Oct 2018 and the strap hardware fell apart.  Do you girls/guys have any experience in getting it fixed? Would it be under warranty if there is such a thing?  I purchased it in Paris but I live in Hong Kong.

TIA


----------



## ahhgoo

Chubbychickens said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I purchased a toolbox on 26 Oct 2018 and the strap hardware fell apart.  Do you girls/guys have any experience in getting it fixed? Would it be under warranty if there is such a thing?  I purchased it in Paris but I live in Hong Kong.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275448



Looks like you can screw it back in. Have you tried? If doesn’t work then bring back to store


----------



## Chubbychickens

@ahhgoo 

I screwed it back manually and it feels different than before.  It also started unscrewing itself within a day...


----------



## Chubbychickens

ahhgoo said:


> Looks like you can screw it back in. Have you tried? If doesn’t work then bring back to store



@ahhgoo 

I screwed it back manually and it feels different than before. It also started unscrewing itself within a day...


----------



## bagidiotic

Chubbychickens said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I purchased a toolbox on 26 Oct 2018 and the strap hardware fell apart.  Do you girls/guys have any experience in getting it fixed? Would it be under warranty if there is such a thing?  I purchased it in Paris but I live in Hong Kong.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275448


Please bring back to the store
Show them your receipt 
Regardless where you purchase
Hermes should warrant it qualities and workmanship worldwide

When I pay premium I expect no nonsense


----------



## fabuleux

Chubbychickens said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I purchased a toolbox on 26 Oct 2018 and the strap hardware fell apart.  Do you girls/guys have any experience in getting it fixed? Would it be under warranty if there is such a thing?  I purchased it in Paris but I live in Hong Kong.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275448


Bring it back to the store. You shouldn’t have to fix this yourself a month after purchase. Also, I would assume that it needs to be screwed back up tighter than you can get it at home.


----------



## mara375

Does anyone know roughly how long just a general cleaning/conditioning spa service takes? 
No repairs etc are needed I just wanted to get the leather conditioned.


----------



## tramcaro

mara375 said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long just a general cleaning/conditioning spa service takes?
> No repairs etc are needed I just wanted to get the leather conditioned.




It was free for my C24, cleaning inside and out, or at least I was told so.


----------



## The Cat

fabuleux said:


> Bring it back to the store. You shouldn’t have to fix this yourself a month after purchase. Also, I would assume that it needs to be screwed back up tighter than you can get it at home.



It maybe could have had some Loktite or similar “thread-locker” on it , and this didn’t ”take” properly .
New , I’d take it to a store that does in-store repairs .
Old , I’d repair it myself .


----------



## mara375

tramcaro said:


> It was free for my C24, cleaning inside and out, or at least I was told so.


Thanks for your reply! Did they give you a time frame for completion?


----------



## lulilu

mara375 said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long just a general cleaning/conditioning spa service takes?
> No repairs etc are needed I just wanted to get the leather conditioned.



It depends.  If your store has a craftsperson, it may get done right there and only take a few weeks.  If it has to get sent to another city, that will add time.  If it has to go to Paris, more time.  The last time I had a general cleaning type spa job done, it took only about two months; my bag had been sent to SF for the work,  even though NYC is very close.


----------



## mara375

lulilu said:


> It depends.  If your store has a craftsperson, it may get done right there and only take a few weeks.  If it has to get sent to another city, that will add time.  If it has to go to Paris, more time.  The last time I had a general cleaning type spa job done, it took only about two months; my bag had been sent to SF for the work,  even though NYC is very close.


Thank you so much for the information!  I don't have a store near me unfortunately, but I will be in D.C in the spring so hopefully they can send it out for me.


----------



## tramcaro

mara375 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Did they give you a time frame for completion?



Nope, they just said it would take a while... turned out to be 4 months.


----------



## lalame

lulilu said:


> It depends.  If your store has a craftsperson, it may get done right there and only take a few weeks.  If it has to get sent to another city, that will add time.  If it has to go to Paris, more time.  The last time I had a general cleaning type spa job done, it took only about two months; my bag had been sent to SF for the work,  even though NYC is very close.



I just sent my bag to spa in SF and they mentioned their craftsman is the only one serving the entire country. I didn't question it but I was confused... isn't there a craftsman in NYC? Do they divide up by the type of work?


----------



## The Cat

Iirc the nyc guy retired or left a few years ago ?

But that was for repairs as well , most spa can be done at Beverley Hills .

Major repairs went back to Paris .

Scp send out to a place in mission viejo or Laguna Niguel or somewhere around here for spa .

Can’t remember , memory is vague .

I have had a bag sent back to Paris to be taken apart then totally stitched-up again , and that was an experience !!!


----------



## lalame

The Cat said:


> Iirc the nyc guy retired or left a few years ago ?
> 
> But that was for repairs as well , most spa can be done at Beverley Hills .
> 
> Major repairs went back to Paris .
> 
> Scp send out to a place in mission viejo or Laguna Niguel or somewhere around here for spa .
> 
> Can’t remember , memory is vague .



Oh wow, thanks for the info! No wonder I was told it would be 3 months for cleaning/simple corner repair... they must be BUSY!


----------



## QuelleFromage

The Cat said:


> Iirc the nyc guy retired or left a few years ago ?
> 
> But that was for repairs as well , most spa can be done at Beverley Hills .
> 
> Major repairs went back to Paris .
> 
> Scp send out to a place in mission viejo or Laguna Niguel or somewhere around here for spa .
> 
> Can’t remember , memory is vague .
> 
> I have had a bag sent back to Paris to be taken apart then totally stitched-up again , and that was an experience !!!



There are two craftspeople at Madison, Edouard and someone else I have not met. They can do very advanced repairs. 
There are also two at Beverly Hills. 
Some repairs go back to Paris not because of a lack of artisan skills but because the leather or parts needed are there.


----------



## Hourihane2632

Hey everyone,

I’m looking to purchase a vintage Kelly but it needs extensive repair work. Can I send this direct to Paris as I unfortunately live no where near an Hermes store. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## nicole0612

Hourihane2632 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m looking to purchase a vintage Kelly but it needs extensive repair work. Can I send this direct to Paris as I unfortunately live no where near an Hermes store.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You cannot ship it. You will have to bring it to an Hermès boutique, and they may send it to Paris from there after the intake procedure is complete. However, not that if it is too damaged or fragile, or if it was altered by a non-Hermès craftsman, they will not accept it for repair.
If there is no boutique near you, perhaps you can bring it with you on your next trip to a city that does have a boutique.


----------



## bagidiotic

Hourihane2632 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m looking to purchase a vintage Kelly but it needs extensive repair work. Can I send this direct to Paris as I unfortunately live no where near an Hermes store.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes only if you're in Paris 
Personally with the item
Since you have no home store


----------



## QuelleFromage

lalame said:


> I just sent my bag to spa in SF and they mentioned their craftsman is the only one serving the entire country. I didn't question it but I was confused... isn't there a craftsman in NYC? Do they divide up by the type of work?



Not true

Nora and Marie in LA
Edouard and i think also Marie in NYC
I think there is one other store at least besides SF with after-care center
SF is famous for thinking they're the best


----------



## mara375

Does anyone know if the zipper pull of the inside pocket of a birkin can be replaced? 
The one I’m interested in has a small area of what looks like rust? Has anyone seen this before? All the other hardware is normal apart from some scratches. 
Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

mara375 said:


> View attachment 4296139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the zipper pull of the inside pocket of a birkin can be replaced?
> The one I’m interested in has a small area of what looks like rust? Has anyone seen this before? All the other hardware is normal apart from some scratches.
> Thank you!


I am definitely no expert so please don’t take this as gospel, but when the palladium plating started to wear off on my Kelly underneath was brass. I don’t think brass rusts like that. Mine was the touret so may be a different material to the zip pull (in fact thinking about it it probably is) but I’d definitely get this authenticated before purchase. I think Hermes although they won’t clean/ repair interiors will probably replace zippers, restitch pockets etc if required though.


----------



## mara375

Tonimichelle said:


> I am definitely no expert so please don’t take this as gospel, but when the palladium plating started to wear off on my Kelly underneath was brass. I don’t think brass rusts like that. Mine was the touret so may be a different material to the zip pull (in fact thinking about it it probably is) but I’d definitely get this authenticated before purchase. I think Hermes although they won’t clean/ repair interiors will probably replace zippers, restitch pockets etc if required though.


Thank you for your reply and the information, I appreciate it! ☺️ I will definitely be getting it authenticated. I just wasn’t sure if this was something that can occur with the hardware as I’ve never seen it before.


----------



## Ladyether

The Cat said:


> Iirc the nyc guy retired or left a few years ago ?
> 
> But that was for repairs as well , most spa can be done at Beverley Hills .
> 
> Major repairs went back to Paris .
> 
> Scp send out to a place in mission viejo or Laguna Niguel or somewhere around here for spa .
> 
> Can’t remember , memory is vague .
> 
> I have had a bag sent back to Paris to be taken apart then totally stitched-up again , and that was an experience !!!




I live in OC & today I dropped off my Birkin , how long did it take ?


----------



## candyapple15

My bolide got a deep scratch during travel.  I then sent my baby to H spa and I just got it back home after waiting for 2 months. Here is a before and after picture FYI. My bolide is now clean and fresh.


----------



## Karma2018

I purchased a Victoria II used, and after about a year of use, it really started to show wear. It's a 2006 bag. I bought it from a consignment shop, and my guess is they had something done to it locally to make it look good. If I sent it to Hermès to refurbish it, will they reject it because work was done on it elsewhere? 

I'm wondering if I should just take it someplace locally or to the Hermès boutique. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PJW5813

As long as you are confident it is genuine, there is no harm trying Hermes first.
If Hermes rejects it you can then try an independent refurbisher.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Karma2018 said:


> I purchased a Victoria II used, and after about a year of use, it really started to show wear. It's a 2006 bag. I bought it from a consignment shop, and my guess is they had something done to it locally to make it look good. If I sent it to Hermès to refurbish it, will they reject it because work was done on it elsewhere?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just take it someplace locally or to the Hermès boutique.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Take it To Hermès - it can't hurt. They don't reject every bag touched by other hands, mainly dyeing and stitching, etc., that is apparent. Your bag may never have had "work done" (LOL). If H refuses to service, ask why and you will learn something about your bag


----------



## HMuse

Karma2018 said:


> I purchased a Victoria II used, and after about a year of use, it really started to show wear. It's a 2006 bag. I bought it from a consignment shop, and my guess is they had something done to it locally to make it look good. If I sent it to Hermès to refurbish it, will they reject it because work was done on it elsewhere?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just take it someplace locally or to the Hermès boutique.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Do be reminded that if the item is found to be a counterfeit, it will not be returned and destroyed instead. I guess it's the same policy for all H refurbishment worlwide. It clearly states on the receipt and you have to sign for it. I do recommend you bring it in for the staff to inspect and advice what could be done nonetheless. Good luck!


----------



## LV_Dentelle

Hello I want to give my victoria bag to the spa   for a little refreshing (only edges) do anyone have any Information how long it would take around ? Many thanks and best wishes from Germany


----------



## psaseattle

The leather strap part broke off one of my Barenia horse hair tassels   Has this happened to anyone else?  Does anyone know if H would repair it for me?    I don't live near a boutique anymore so I thought I'd check here first before I try with them....


----------



## bagidiotic

psaseattle said:


> The leather strap part broke off one of my Barenia horse hair tassels   Has this happened to anyone else?  Does anyone know if H would repair it for me?    I don't live near a boutique anymore so I thought I'd check here first before I try with them....


Don't get you 
Any pic?


----------



## bagidiotic

LV_Dentelle said:


> Hello I want to give my victoria bag to the spa   for a little refreshing (only edges) do anyone have any Information how long it would take around ? Many thanks and best wishes from Germany


At least 3mths depending where your bag is send to


----------



## LV_Dentelle

Many thanks


----------



## lulilu

psaseattle said:


> The leather strap part broke off one of my Barenia horse hair tassels   Has this happened to anyone else?  Does anyone know if H would repair it for me?    I don't live near a boutique anymore so I thought I'd check here first before I try with them....



If you send it to a store with a craftsperson, it might be something he or she could fix fairly quickly.


----------



## psaseattle

lulilu said:


> If you send it to a store with a craftsperson, it might be something he or she could fix fairly quickly.


 K - I'll call  thanks


----------



## Lovinaisha

psaseattle said:


> K - I'll call  thanks


Hi guys, 

I am about to buy a bag on vestaire collective for a very good deal. But the conners are really worn out. Please does anyone know if hermes can refurbish this or repair this? I am kind of new to hermes and dont know much about repairs. I am in England. Thanks guys


----------



## Lovinaisha

Lovinaisha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to buy a bag on vestaire collective for a very good deal. But the conners are really worn out. Please does anyone know if hermes can refurbish this or repair this? I am kind of new to hermes and dont know much about repairs. I am in England. Thanks guys


----------



## RBoricua

Does anyone know if there is a craftsman in Miami, Palm Beach or Orlando? Or is the closest one who would do refurbishments and repairs in NYC? Thank you so much!


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

I visited the Madison Avenue NYC Hermès location today to bring in my B 35 for spa and possible repairs and was told the processing time for just spa was 10-12 weeks out. I figured someone might be curious as to that. Mine had some wear to the corners and being orange, I was concerned about them being able to fix that up but the individual receiving the bag said it wasn’t a lot and it’ll be greatly improved after spa. Hope this info helps!


----------



## Zucnarf

Dear girls, does this look Like glazing issue to you?


----------



## Angelalaaa

Went to pick up my box kelly today at the Sydney shop...

She came back to navy stitching on navy box leather....she originally had contrast white stitching on navy leather 

Sales assistant who served me (a trainee) was not helpful... 
"Oh you agreed to having it restitched" (yes but not to a different colour! You can still see the contrast stitching at the back and inside of the bag) 
"Maybe craftsman saw the colour was different and wanted to have it blend in with the bag" (It is common for gold and etoupe bags to have contrast stitching, imagine sending your gold birkin in and getting it back with tonal stitching!)

Rant over....whole experience leaves a bad taste in my mouth about the care they take to repair the bags and quality of customer service. Reluctant to buy from Hermes again but I do love some of their products...


----------



## PJW5813

I understand your anger

but why didn’t you refuse to accept it and ask to speak with someone more senior

if it could be restitched once it should be possible for it to be restitched with the original colour reinstated


----------



## Angelalaaa

PJW5813 said:


> I understand your anger
> 
> but why didn’t you refuse to accept it and ask to speak with someone more senior
> 
> if it could be restitched once it should be possible for it to be restitched with the original colour reinstated


Both of which I did

She said she could offer me no solution so I asked to talk to someone who could offer a solution, she stepped away and came back to say they will keep the bag and call aftersales to see what can be done. I was still not served by a trained sales associate. I will be sure not to deal with her again.

She later called and said they will send it to Paris again as an urgent case, saying that they can't promise how long it'd take, and the speech justifying how it was not an oversight.


----------



## PJW5813

another half-story rant

Well, thank you very much, for now giving us a fuller picture of what happened.
It does not mitigate the fact that the restitching was not carried out in the same colour as the original.
However, it does show that Hermes is making some attempt to address the issue and that you were contacted rather than having to chase up to find out what was happening.
You led us to believe that Hermes had done this and you were left with a bag with different stitching from the front to the back and inside.

I had wondered if the new contrast stitching had been coloured over when the bag was being polished.


----------



## Angelalaaa

PJW5813 said:


> Well, thank you very much, for now giving us a fuller picture of what happened.
> It does not mitigate the fact that the restitching was not carried out in the same colour as the original.
> However, it does show that Hermes is making some attempt to address the issue and that you were contacted rather than having to chase up to find out what was happening.
> You led us to believe that Hermes had done this and you were left with a bag with different stitching from the front to the back and inside.
> 
> I had wondered if the new contrast stitching had been coloured over when the bag was being polished.


I was not being intentionally misleading - fair call out from you that my post was pointing out what I was unhappy with rather than the whole story. My mind was mainly occupied with frustration at the situation, not satisfaction with the resolution as it really should not have happened in the first place and I had to push for a fix as I was treated as being fussy.

I also had a new handle made - also navy stitching. Not sure if they would polish the handle right after it was made.


----------



## EmileH

Angelalaaa said:


> Went to pick up my box kelly today at the Sydney shop...
> 
> She came back to navy stitching on navy box leather....she originally had contrast white stitching on navy leather
> 
> Sales assistant who served me (a trainee) was not helpful...
> "Oh you agreed to having it restitched" (yes but not to a different colour! You can still see the contrast stitching at the back and inside of the bag)
> "Maybe craftsman saw the colour was different and wanted to have it blend in with the bag" (It is common for gold and etoupe bags to have contrast stitching, imagine sending your gold birkin in and getting it back with tonal stitching!)
> 
> Rant over....whole experience leaves a bad taste in my mouth about the care they take to repair the bags and quality of customer service. Reluctant to buy from Hermes again but I do love some of their products...



Omg! That’s horrible! I’m so sorry. I hope they fix it for you. You have every right to be upset.


----------



## Angelalaaa

EmileH said:


> Omg! That’s horrible! I’m so sorry. I hope they fix it for you. You have every right to be upset.


Thank you for the empathy dear, crossing my fingers that it will return much sooner that this last round of repairs


----------



## unoma

Yes Hermes would Spa it. But it might take 3/4 month. Or use leather surgeon in Uk.


----------



## QuelleFromage

unoma said:


> Yes Hermes would Spa it. But it might take 3/4 month. Or use leather surgeon in Uk.


If Leather Surgeons is used Hermès may very well not care for the bag in future.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Couldn’t find an answer to this. Can I send a garden party to the spa (it’s not all leather). The corners are a little scratched and it could used some TLC. If I sent it in would they clean the cloth part as well or just the leather? Thanks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

princessariel61 said:


> Couldn’t find an answer to this. Can I send a garden party to the spa (it’s not all leather). The corners are a little scratched and it could used some TLC. If I sent it in would they clean the cloth part as well or just the leather? Thanks.


They will clean the whole exterior and yes, they can work on the leather corners. I have one in spa now for just this.


----------



## ouija board

Angelalaaa said:


> Went to pick up my box kelly today at the Sydney shop...
> 
> She came back to navy stitching on navy box leather....she originally had contrast white stitching on navy leather
> 
> Sales assistant who served me (a trainee) was not helpful...
> "Oh you agreed to having it restitched" (yes but not to a different colour! You can still see the contrast stitching at the back and inside of the bag)
> "Maybe craftsman saw the colour was different and wanted to have it blend in with the bag" (It is common for gold and etoupe bags to have contrast stitching, imagine sending your gold birkin in and getting it back with tonal stitching!)
> 
> Rant over....whole experience leaves a bad taste in my mouth about the care they take to repair the bags and quality of customer service. Reluctant to buy from Hermes again but I do love some of their products...



I’m sorry to hear that this happened, and I can imagine the disappointment of getting unexpected results after a very long wait. I have a Vert Olive Barenia Birkin that had orange stitching only on the handles. When I had the handles replaced, it came back with vert olive stitching on the handles...BUT I was expecting that change because I asked the repair specialist about it when I dropped off the bag. He told me that he could request the stitching be done in orange again but doubted if the craftsman would do it. They will usually use whatever stitching normally comes with this color and leather (so etoupe and gold would get white stitching). In your case, I’m surprised that the craftsman knowingly stitched part of the bag in navy when the other visible portion was in white. Still, it sounds like Hermes is correcting the mistake, so I wouldn’t get too hung up on the trainee that helped you. Her customer interaction leaves much to be desired, but she got results for you and maintained communication with you throughout. Fingers crossed you don’t have to wait too long for your bag to return!


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

QuelleFromage said:


> They will clean the whole exterior and yes, they can work on the leather corners. I have one in spa now for just this.



Thank you! I’m excited to hear this! What was the cost?


----------



## QuelleFromage

princessariel61 said:


> Thank you! I’m excited to hear this! What was the cost?


I was estimated $260.


----------



## MissIn

Want to get some of your opinions of my recently spa treated Lindy. I just picked the bag up on Saturday from H spa and have been using it for 2 days now. But now the paint/coating is peeling off! Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## celialow

My SA in the Takashimaya Singapore store quoted me these repair prices (for Kelly 28) today after I left my bag with her last evening:
- Cleaning: $385
- Reglue handle: $425
- Reglue 2 side strap: $305
- Reglue shoulder strap: $305

To add on, the expected period required:
If possible to be completed in Singapore: 4-6 months
If repair needs to be done in Paris: 8-12 months

Hope the above info helps


----------



## fabuleux

MissIn said:


> Want to get some of your opinions of my recently spa treated Lindy. I just picked the bag up on Saturday from H spa and have been using it for 2 days now. But now the paint/coating is peeling off! Has anyone seen this before?
> View attachment 4390930


I would bring it back to the store and ask for advice. From your picture, it looks poorly done.


----------



## PJW5813

fabuleux said:


> I would bring it back to the store and ask for advice. From your picture, it looks poorly done.



I agree.  That should always be the immediate first course of action when something is not right


----------



## PJW5813

fabuleux said:


> I would bring it back to the store and ask for advice. From your picture, it looks poorly done.



I agree.  That should always be the immediate first course of action when something is not right


----------



## Christineee86

Has anyone ever tried to get a Spa treatment in Germany without having the original receipt? I emailed Hermes about it and they said they would normally do not do any repair or refurbishment without the receipt, but that I should walk by at the store and ask in person which is kind of a strange policy for me!  Has anyone any experience on how that works out? Because otherwise i‘d just spend a weekend in Paris and drop the Kelly off at the „mothership“!  I think they do repairs on authentic bags without receipts..


----------



## PJW5813

you were getting a tactfully non-committal response
to a question that might have suggested that you were hoping to use spa as in informal authentication process
it is always best to deal in person


----------



## Christineee86

PJW5813 said:


> you were getting a tactfully non-committal response
> to a question that might have suggested that you were hoping to use spa as in informal authentication process
> it is always best to deal in person



Ahhh, I see!! I never saw it that way.. I have had the bag professionally authenticated by two independent services  and also bought it from a reseller that authenticates them professionally, too! so i‘m pretty confident about the authenticity, otherwise I would never dare to walk with that bag into an Hermes boutique.. but I see your point! Maybe some people do that... It didn’t cross my mind that you would spend thousands of dollars on a bag, and then try to save some money on the.authenfication, but you never know!!! I just want to have some scratchings at the edges repaired and give it a little facelift.. so I’ll walk by at the boutique and ask in person!  thank you!!


----------



## PJW5813

there was a time when people tried that
with the thought that a spa would prove if a bag was authentic
but Hermes has tightened up on that and there has been one story on here of Hermes
holding on to, with the intention of destroying  what Hermes deemed to be a fake bag.
There was a huge furore on here.


----------



## cravin

PJW5813 said:


> there was a time when people tried that
> with the thought that a spa would prove if a bag was authentic
> but Hermes has tightened up on that and there has been one story on here of Hermes
> holding on to, with the intention of destroying  what Hermes deemed to be a fake bag.
> There was a huge furore on here.



Don’t want to go off topic, but I’m curious how that ever ended with bbb having her professional opinion of authentication.


----------



## etoile de mer

cravin said:


> Don’t want to go off topic, but I’m curious how that ever ended with bbb having her professional opinion of authentication.



If curious, best to find the thread you mention, and ask there.


----------



## cravin

It’s locked by the admins. Was just curious and not worth starting another thread


----------



## QuelleFromage

cravin said:


> It’s locked by the admins. Was just curious and not worth starting another thread


It seems on topic for the spa policy thread to address that controversy. Unfortunately, the OP never returned to update the thread, which was what the mods very reasonably asked in order to unlock it.
I know all of us with vintage or older bags would like to know the outcome.


----------



## etoile de mer

cravin said:


> It’s locked by the admins. Was just curious and not worth starting another thread



Ah, I see, I didn't remember it had been locked.



QuelleFromage said:


> It seems on topic for the spa policy thread to address that controversy. Unfortunately, the OP never returned to update the thread, which was what the mods very reasonably asked in order to unlock it.
> I know all of us with vintage or older bags would like to know the outcome.



I'd wondered about the outcome, too. That thread became quite heated, perhaps the OP didn't feel comfortable returning with an update.


----------



## MissIn

fabuleux said:


> I would bring it back to the store and ask for advice. From your picture, it looks poorly done.





PJW5813 said:


> I agree.  That should always be the immediate first course of action when something is not right



Thanks for your replies~ My SA recommended I bring the bag back and they will re-paint the bag after the craftsman comes back from vacation. Hopefully all works out in the end!


----------



## jaschultze

QuelleFromage said:


> They will clean the whole exterior and yes, they can work on the leather corners. I have one in spa now for just this.



I had one in the spa and they did a beautiful job on both the canvas and the leather. Unfortunately, shortly after I got it back, I spilled something on the canvas and it needs to go back. Do you know if I can arrange to have it go to the spa without personally bringing it into a H store? I am not near one and am not sure when I will be.


----------



## nicole0612

jaschultze said:


> I had one in the spa and they did a beautiful job on both the canvas and the leather. Unfortunately, shortly after I got it back, I spilled something on the canvas and it needs to go back. Do you know if I can arrange to have it go to the spa without personally bringing it into a H store? I am not near one and am not sure when I will be.



You cannot mail it in, but perhaps you have a friend who lives near a boutique who can bring it in for you?


----------



## lifeactually

Hi, does anyone know if scuffings on a swift can be refurbished?


----------



## josiren

celialow said:


> My SA in the Takashimaya Singapore store quoted me these repair prices (for Kelly 28) today after I left my bag with her last evening:
> - Cleaning: $385
> - Reglue handle: $425
> - Reglue 2 side strap: $305
> - Reglue shoulder strap: $305
> 
> To add on, the expected period required:
> If possible to be completed in Singapore: 4-6 months
> If repair needs to be done in Paris: 8-12 months
> 
> Hope the above info helps



Thanks for the info celialow!!
That's quite a hefty amount for glue! No wonder my SA always tells me to re-consider sending my bags for SPA.
Twice, she told me to wait till the bag looks really used or unless emergency .. how cute she is.
I would have consider buying a new strap then, rather than to SPA it.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

My evelyne needed spa once again. This time, someone accidentally brushed up against me with a silver sharpie. I didn’t see the mark until the next day but I went to Madison Ave straight after work...

There was also some other wear on the corners and a long scratch on the front (non-H side) when I brushed up against an unfinished metal ledge.

Before:




After: 










Time frame: dropped off 2/14/19 and was notified that the bag was ready on 3/23/19.

Total cost: $310 before tax
Work: sharpie mark removal, general cleaning (corner wear touch-up, strap cleaning) 

So thrilled with the results!


----------



## nicole0612

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My evelyne needed spa once again. This time, someone accidentally brushed up against me with a silver sharpie. I didn’t see the mark until the next day but I went to Madison Ave straight after work...
> 
> There was also some other wear on the corners and a long scratch on the front (non-H side) when I brushed up against an unfinished metal ledge.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4418017
> View attachment 4418018
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4418020
> View attachment 4418021
> View attachment 4418022
> View attachment 4418023
> 
> View attachment 4418024
> View attachment 4418025
> View attachment 4418033
> 
> 
> Time frame: dropped off 2/14/19 and was notified that the bag was ready on 3/23/19.
> 
> Total cost: $310 before tax
> Work: sharpie mark removal, general cleaning (corner wear touch-up, strap cleaning)
> 
> So thrilled with the results!



They did an incredible job. It looks brand new. And so fast!


----------



## Angelalaaa

Help please - update to my blue box kelly that came back with different stitching

I received this reply from Paris aftersales 

"For your reference, the colour of the stitching must always match the colour of the leather (with the exception of brown handbags). Consequently, it is not possible for our craftsmen to re-do the stitching in an alternative colour such as white as that constitutes a modification to the existing handbag model.  
Over time, the original blue stitching has faded. For this reason, the stitching on the newly replaced parts of the handbag contrast with the existing stitching."

1. I have seen many vintage rouge h and blue box bags that have contrast stitching
2. How is it possible that blue thread will fade into white, and the fading be consistent in the exterior and interior of the bag?

Could someone please help - should I ask them to restitch the whole bag, so that at least it is consistent, or who should I escalate to? This is very upsetting...


----------



## PJW5813

Angelalaaa said:


> Help please - update to my blue box kelly that came back with different stitching
> 
> I received this reply from Paris aftersales
> 
> "For your reference, the colour of the stitching must always match the colour of the leather (with the exception of brown handbags). Consequently, it is not possible for our craftsmen to re-do the stitching in an alternative colour such as white as that constitutes a modification to the existing handbag model.
> *Over time, the original blue stitching has faded. For this reason, the stitching on the newly replaced parts of the handbag contrast with the existing stitching."*
> 
> 1. I have seen many vintage rouge h and blue box bags that have contrast stitching
> 2. How is it possible that blue thread will fade into white, and the fading be consistent in the exterior and interior of the bag?
> 
> Could someone please help - should I ask them to restitch the whole bag, so that at least it is consistent, or who should I escalate to? This is very upsetting...



Angelalaaa, thank you for the update.
The first paragraph of the reply seems perfectly reasonable to me.
However I find the second paragraph implausible and I would not want to rest until I got a better explanation that that.
For the bag to have been accepted for and returned from Hermes spa proves that it is genuine and that there is no suggestion of work at a non-Hermes repairer.

For the suggestion that original navy stitching faded to white raises so many questions:
one being the colourfastness of the die in the original thread.
Firstly -
I would suggest that you go back to your store promptly, with your bag and a copy of the response.
Ask to speak with a leather or repair specialist, express your incredulity and gauge the reaction.
Secondly -
Put out an appeal for to see if there are any other TPF members who have bags (not brown) of similar age with contrast stitching.  The purpose of this would be to establish that your bag is not unusual.

In the light of what you find out decide your next course of action.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Angelalaaa said:


> Help please - update to my blue box kelly that came back with different stitching
> 
> I received this reply from Paris aftersales
> 
> "For your reference, the colour of the stitching must always match the colour of the leather (with the exception of brown handbags). Consequently, it is not possible for our craftsmen to re-do the stitching in an alternative colour such as white as that constitutes a modification to the existing handbag model.
> Over time, the original blue stitching has faded. For this reason, the stitching on the newly replaced parts of the handbag contrast with the existing stitching."
> 
> 1. I have seen many vintage rouge h and blue box bags that have contrast stitching
> 2. How is it possible that blue thread will fade into white, and the fading be consistent in the exterior and interior of the bag?
> 
> Could someone please help - should I ask them to restitch the whole bag, so that at least it is consistent, or who should I escalate to? This is very upsetting...



Gosh, it annoys me when H is less knowledgeable about bags than those here on the forum. I would be SO upset at this!

 I would escalate this as high as you can. I know there are people here with contacts at corporate who might be able to PM suggestions.  Supply photos of the bag beforehand and do not give up. So sorry this happened


----------



## yukiw

prinzs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I dropped my Herbag off at Hermes in Toronto at the beginning of March for cleaning, and it was to be sent to Paris.  On March 8 I received a cost estimate and was told that it would be about 11 weeks before I received it back (8 weeks for the service and 3 weeks delivery to Toronto).  It has now been over 16 weeks and no sign or work on when my bag is coming back.  When I emailed my SA asking for an update, all she said was that they don't have it yet and that she would contact me when they receive it.  I'm starting to get worried and really anxious.  Has anyone ever experienced this before?


Hi,
I am wondering how long when u received the bag? And how much does it cost? I am live in Toronto and I also want to send my bag to spa.


----------



## fabuleux

Angelalaaa said:


> Help please - update to my blue box kelly that came back with different stitching
> 
> I received this reply from Paris aftersales
> 
> "For your reference, the colour of the stitching must always match the colour of the leather (with the exception of brown handbags). Consequently, it is not possible for our craftsmen to re-do the stitching in an alternative colour such as white as that constitutes a modification to the existing handbag model.
> Over time, the original blue stitching has faded. For this reason, the stitching on the newly replaced parts of the handbag contrast with the existing stitching."
> 
> 1. I have seen many vintage rouge h and blue box bags that have contrast stitching
> 2. How is it possible that blue thread will fade into white, and the fading be consistent in the exterior and interior of the bag?
> 
> Could someone please help - should I ask them to restitch the whole bag, so that at least it is consistent, or who should I escalate to? This is very upsetting...


So sorry to read this. I am upset for you!


----------



## Angelalaaa

PJW5813 said:


> Angelalaaa, thank you for the update.
> The first paragraph of the reply seems perfectly reasonable to me.
> However I find the second paragraph implausible and I would not want to rest until I got a better explanation that that.
> For the bag to have been accepted for and returned from Hermes spa proves that it is genuine and that there is no suggestion of work at a non-Hermes repairer.
> 
> For the suggestion that original navy stitching faded to white raises so many questions:
> one being the colourfastness of the die in the original thread.
> Firstly -
> I would suggest that you go back to your store promptly, with your bag and a copy of the response.
> Ask to speak with a leather or repair specialist, express your incredulity and gauge the reaction.
> Secondly -
> Put out an appeal for to see if there are any other TPF members who have bags (not brown) of similar age with contrast stitching.  The purpose of this would be to establish that your bag is not unusual.
> 
> In the light of what you find out decide your next course of action.





QuelleFromage said:


> Gosh, it annoys me when H is less knowledgeable about bags than those here on the forum. I would be SO upset at this!
> 
> I would escalate this as high as you can. I know there are people here with contacts at corporate who might be able to PM suggestions.  Supply photos of the bag beforehand and do not give up. So sorry this happened





fabuleux said:


> So sorry to read this. I am upset for you!



Thank you for your inputs! I am really at an lost here and questioning my judgement as to whether the bag _was _actually contrasting stitching that I thought was dirty due to age, vs navy stitching as they say, as I had not seen it for 10 months except for a brief 10 minutes...
I have attached photos from Hermes of my bag pre-spa (I see why they would say it is faded blue thread), and some of my own photos and would appreciate any guidance if it appears to be navy thread that has faded or white contrast stitching that is dirty because of the age...


----------



## PJW5813

Angelalaa
I appreciate your honesty in sharing your doubts.
I have looked at your photos on a decent monitor and the stitching does not look white to me
although the way the light catches it, it does not look navy either.
Perhaps the surprise of the contrast with the new thread threw you ff guard.
Had you had a more interested and helpful SA when you went to collect the bag, you might have come away feeling differently.
Are you able to use the bag with confidence now?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H friends, does anyone know approx. how much H would charge to replace (oxydized) hardware on a Birkin 30? It would be the front portion of the hardware Pontet, Touret, and Plaque (not the feet)???? Anyone have this done and knows? Please and thank you for any info u can provide...


----------



## Txoceangirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> H friends, does anyone know approx. how much H would charge to replace (oxydized) hardware on a Birkin 30? It would be the front portion of the hardware Pontet, Touret, and Plaque (not the feet)???? Anyone have this done and knows? Please and thank you for any info u can provide...



2 years ago, a friend was quoted $530 for new hardware on a birkin 40. She decided not to do it. HTH


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> 2 years ago, a friend was quoted $530 for new hardware on a birkin 40. She decided not to do it. HTH


Ohhhh wow that is not bad at all!!! I was worried it would be around 1k or more....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone know how much H charges for a new lock/key set????


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

mthona said:


> I also purchased a 20 year old Kelly 32 in vache liegee leather last June.  It was in very sad condition.  It was so dirty inside and out that I didn't
> Even want to touch it.  However, the stitching was intact and I thought with a little cleaning, might turn out ok.  Anyway, I took the bag to the Hermes in South coast plaza for spa treatment.  I received a call 6 months later saying that the Beverly Hills shop cannot do the repairs on the bag so they have to send it to Paris for a repair and refurbish for a whopping $1400. I said okay and it came back 3 weeks ago.  The outside of the bag looked much much better and they replaced three hardwares on the bag that were tarnished.  Only caveat is Hermes does not clean the inside of a bag.  When I got mine back, the huge ink (marker) stain was still there as well as a huge stain of caked in nail polish.  I was dismayed.  I took a chance and contacted Margaret's Cleaners in San Diego and they assured me that they work on all types of designer bags including Hermes. I figured it didn't matter how much I was willing to pay Hermes - they still wouldn't clean the inside of my bag.  Valentina from Margarets called me after they received my bag and she said they will have to refinish the bottom of the bag after they try to remove the stain and nail polish.  I just got the bag back 3 days ago and it was perfect!!!  They did a stupendous job. There is a very minor shallow indentation where the nailpolish was but overall it's great!  They only charged me $186.00. I recommend that it your bag does not require hardware or leather replacement, send it to Margaret's for cleaning because they are awesome. However, if your bag requires repair and refurbish then you have to send it to Hermes because only they have the original parts.  Of course you have to wait a long time and pay top $$$.


Hi Mythona! I recently received a spaed vl bag from Paris office and there was no improvement whatsoever. Could you take a look at my post and see if it is normal to you? tia


----------



## finer things

I loooove my Vespa for hands free summer use.  Its from 1999 and is still in great shape ... except I just noticed one of the vertical seams has 1-2" of unraveling.   Does anyone know how/ where/ if I can get this repaired?

My nearest H store is Boston; should I take it in?
TIA!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Crinoline is a difficult repair, but def try the boutique. Good luck!


----------



## anleena

Hi all. I have a 36 full leather garden party that I seldom use it. After ten years minimal use and often staying my closet, the Snap button on one side is broken I sent the bag to store waiting for a quote two months ago. Today H store in Palo Alto told me if I want to pay $310 for button replacement and leather  make up. 
It’s been a while I didn’t pay attention on the H brand and it’s the first time I need their repair service. 
Can anyone let me know if this is a reasonable price? I’m a little shock when I heard $350 (maybe after tax) for a single button replacement. 
Thanks.


----------



## odette57

That sounds about right unfortunately.


----------



## QuelleFromage

They're charging you for full bag refurbishment (cleaning, etc.). Be firm that you did not use the bag, the bag doesn't need anything but a new snap,  and that the snap should not have broken with such light use. If the bag were newer they'd be likely to repair for free; as it is, it's worth trying.
FWIW, I have three Garden Parties that have been used a lot and nothing has ever happened with the snaps.
Also, this thread should move to the repair and refurbishment thread


----------



## Chubbychickens

Update: I got it fixed at my local Hermes store.  Took about 2 months since they didn't have parts, but they pretty much replaced all the hardware on the strap as well as some other pieces on the bag itself. Suspect it was a faulty item.


----------



## baggirl1986

GUCCIhoochie said:


> My evelyne needed spa once again. This time, someone accidentally brushed up against me with a silver sharpie. I didn’t see the mark until the next day but I went to Madison Ave straight after work...
> 
> There was also some other wear on the corners and a long scratch on the front (non-H side) when I brushed up against an unfinished metal ledge.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4418017
> View attachment 4418018
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4418020
> View attachment 4418021
> View attachment 4418022
> View attachment 4418023
> 
> View attachment 4418024
> View attachment 4418025
> View attachment 4418033
> 
> 
> Time frame: dropped off 2/14/19 and was notified that the bag was ready on 3/23/19.
> 
> Total cost: $310 before tax
> Work: sharpie mark removal, general cleaning (corner wear touch-up, strap cleaning)
> 
> So thrilled with the results!


It looks like new! They did a good job!


----------



## baggirl1986

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4314061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bolide got a deep scratch during travel.  I then sent my baby to H spa and I just got it back home after waiting for 2 months. Here is a before and after picture FYI. My bolide is now clean and fresh.


Looks great!


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone,  i noticed the sides of my Kelly longue wallet is separating. i want to know how much does it cost to have it repaired? i'm also planning to have the turnlock hardware replaced. TIA.


----------



## Jowithakiss

Hi,
May I know does H provide sleeper bags / dustbag after spa? Planning to get a lindy without dustbag.


----------



## Rouge H

Jowithakiss said:


> Hi,
> May I know does H provide sleeper bags / dustbag after spa? Planning to get a lindy without dustbag.



I can’t say for certainty, I can only share my personal experience that I have been provided with a new dustbag after repairs or spa.


----------



## JY1217

Just left one bag for repair in Germany, normal cleaning and reglazing, the SA quoted 6 months...i had done it once even back in aisa it took only 3-4 months, what's all your eta??


----------



## HMuse

JY1217 said:


> Just left one bag for repair in Germany, normal cleaning and reglazing, the SA quoted 6 months...i had done it once even back in aisa it took only 3-4 months, what's all your eta??


It all depends on the workload and extent of work to be done. Some needs to be shipped to Paris hence it takes longer or if an inhouse artisan is available. ETA varies idefinitely.


----------



## The.M

Hi,

After doing a quick search on the forum, I couldn't find a similar thread except for individual posts.

I thought of creating this new thread to post before and after pictures of Hermes pieces that have been restored/serviced by the Spa with a description of the leather, vintage, work done etc.

I hope this is useful 

Thanks,


----------



## 1gunro

I’m following as I have a bag that I bought from a reseller that needs a serious spa treatment! I’m excited to see these before/after photos! I was quoted $1500 to save her - so that tells you what kind of shape she’s in..


----------



## The.M

1gunro said:


> I’m following as I have a bag that I bought from a reseller that needs a serious spa treatment! I’m excited to see these before/after photos! I was quoted $1500 to save her - so that tells you what kind of shape she’s in..



Ouch, seems like she really needs it! I hope we get to see great results on this thread 

I found a vintage bag with the exact specs I'm looking for but needs serious treatment. That's what gave me the idea of starting this thread to see what kind of magic can H Spa perform.

Let's wait and see ..


----------



## pinkorchid20

Lovely idea!

I have only kept pictures of one example (B35 Prune) and unfortunately no before and after pictures of the corners but if you zoom in, you will notice the bag had deep scratches and spots where the leather had come off. The local artisans were able to make the bag look young and fresh again.





I brought in bags in worse condition which reappeared in excellent condition but unfortunately hardly ever took pictures.


----------



## The.M

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely idea!
> 
> I have only kept pictures of one example (B35 Prune) and unfortunately no before and after pictures of the corners but if you zoom in, you will notice the bag had deep scratches and spots where the leather had come off. The local artisans were able to make the bag look young and fresh again.
> 
> View attachment 4534828
> View attachment 4534829
> 
> 
> I brought in bags in worse condition which reappeared in excellent condition but unfortunately hardly ever took pictures.



Thank you for sharing..
She looks lovely! I've always wanted Prune (and I still do!) but the color is no longer available 

I did the same thing, took a bag to the Spa without taking a before picture to compare. I think I should start doing that from now on.


----------



## pinkorchid20

My store had a Prune Lindy this summer, so don’t give up hope, though second hand probably would be the easier option. Hope you can track one down, I adore Prune. 

Agreed, every time I regret not having taken pictures. Need to remind myself from now on!


----------



## The.M

pinkorchid20 said:


> My store had a Prune Lindy this summer, so don’t give up hope, though second hand probably would be the easier option. Hope you can track one down, I adore Prune.
> 
> Agreed, every time I regret not having taken pictures. Need to remind myself from now on!


This is the best news I heard this week!! THANK YOU


----------



## JA_UK

The.M said:


> Thank you for sharing..
> She looks lovely! I've always wanted Prune (and I still do!) but the color is no longer available
> 
> I did the same thing, took a bag to the Spa without taking a before picture to compare. I think I should start doing that from now on.



Also don’t forget Bordeaux which is very similar to prune. 
Anyway back to topic, looking forward to more before and after posts!


----------



## Phiona88

I had some pretty bad color transfer on my Lindy from my jeans so I took in to the spa. The whole process took around 8 weeks. The artisan managed to get most of the color out apart from one spot where the stain was especially bad - but overall, I'm satisfied with the results.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I never really took before/ after pix, but I have to say over the years I’ve taken my fair share of bags to spa. One thing really surprised me is how well toile spa’d! People in the know probably can DIY but I was too afraid to. My old gal had jeans color transfer like there was no tmr, but it came back brilliantly, to my utter surprise! The most “useless” leather to be spa, to me, was fjord and Ardennes, because they are so hard wear. I sent them to really fix a couple of corners, but the rest of the bag looked good to begin with. Surely they came back look like new (once again, they were almost perfect to begin with)!  And box too! Sent a BBK back in the days to fix corners and it came back like brand new. 

The other thing really surprised me, without being a leather expert, is how the reins REALLY refurbish well, and they last quite awhile. If a bag is used on a daily basis, def after a year or two it needs to be spa’d. I don’t quite know what the process is to “reglaze” (if that’s even how it’s called) the reins, but to me, the details like that is what makes the bag looks new or worn. 

Great thread!!! Hope to see some amazing pix.


----------



## candyapple15

I made a deep scratch on my Ardennes leather bolide during overseas travel, I took it to H spa and after waiting for 2 months, when I took it back I could hardly find the scratch. They also made a general cleaning so the bag came home clean and fresh. I was very happy.


----------



## JY1217

I sent a bag to spa 3 weeks ago but still haven't gotten the quote yet... Last time it took them one week to call me . How long did it take with yours ??


----------



## Phiona88

JY1217 said:


> I sent a bag to spa 3 weeks ago but still haven't gotten the quote yet... Last time it took them one week to call me . How long did it take with yours ??



Around a week for them to provide a quote.


----------



## The.M

Phiona88 said:


> I had some pretty bad color transfer on my Lindy from my jeans so I took in to the spa. The whole process took around 8 weeks. The artisan managed to get most of the color out apart from one spot where the stain was especially bad - but overall, I'm satisfied with the results.



Wow this is amazing! What type of leather is this?
Thank you so much for sharing.



xiaoxiao said:


> I never really took before/ after pix, but I have to say over the years I’ve taken my fair share of bags to spa. One thing really surprised me is how well toile spa’d! People in the know probably can DIY but I was too afraid to. My old gal had jeans color transfer like there was no tmr, but it came back brilliantly, to my utter surprise! The most “useless” leather to be spa, to me, was fjord and Ardennes, because they are so hard wear. I sent them to really fix a couple of corners, but the rest of the bag looked good to begin with. Surely they came back look like new (once again, they were almost perfect to begin with)!  And box too! Sent a BBK back in the days to fix corners and it came back like brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing really surprised me, without being a leather expert, is how the reins REALLY refurbish well, and they last quite awhile. If a bag is used on a daily basis, def after a year or two it needs to be spa’d. I don’t quite know what the process is to “reglaze” (if that’s even how it’s called) the reins, but to me, the details like that is what makes the bag looks new or worn.
> 
> Great thread!!! Hope to see some amazing pix.



Yah, I'd rather leave it to Hermes too than to DIY an expensive piece - you never know what can go wrong and there is no going back lol.

Do you mind sharing how old is your box.. I always thought of getting a mini vintage box kelly but I still haven't seen one in an almost perfect condition. I'd love to see before and afters of Spa'd box leather.



candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4540526
> 
> I made a deep scratch on my Ardennes leather bolide during overseas travel, I took it to H spa and after waiting for 2 months, when I took it back I could hardly find the scratch. They also made a general cleaning so the bag came home clean and fresh. I was very happy.



Looks like nothing ever happened - i'm amazed!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The.M

JY1217 said:


> I sent a bag to spa 3 weeks ago but still haven't gotten the quote yet... Last time it took them one week to call me . How long did it take with yours ??


 
I took my vintage croc sometime in Feb'19 and completely forgot about it - and lost the receipt too *oops*.
I contacted the store recently and they told me they sent me quotes and I never replied; I never got their emails.
Long story short, I approved the quote last week and I haven't heard back from them regarding a timeline..


----------



## Phiona88

The.M said:


> Wow this is amazing! What type of leather is this?
> Thank you so much for sharing.



My Lindy is Evercolor leather.


----------



## JY1217

The.M said:


> I took my vintage croc sometime in Feb'19 and completely forgot about it - and lost the receipt too *oops*.
> I contacted the store recently and they told me they sent me quotes and I never replied; I never got their emails.
> Long story short, I approved the quote last week and I haven't heard back from them regarding a timeline..





Phiona88 said:


> Around a week for them to provide a quote.


Thanks you all.. I should probably call them on Monday as I chose to be informed by email only.... Could be the same case like The.M !


----------



## toofairy

Hi there, I'm a newbie to Hermes and somehow scuffed the edge of my Evie (clemence leather)  . Help!!!
Is it possible to be repaired at all?!! I'm in Melbourne, Australia.

I read somewhere that Hermes can do repairs. Does it matter that the bag was a gift and therefore it won't have a record of the bag purchase on their system? (If Hermes repair is possible, does anyone know how much it may cost me?)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Giuliana

I had scuffs like these on the corners of my Evie. They improved after sending it to the Hermes spa, but were not completely gone. I believe it cost about US$250.


----------



## Phiona88

toofairy said:


> I read somewhere that Hermes can do repairs. Does it matter that the bag was a gift and therefore it won't have a record of the bag purchase on their system?



Doesn’t matter where the bag was purchased or if it was a gift - Hermés will repair it for you.


----------



## tonkamama

There is an extensive thread on spa  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-repair-refurbish-policy.7303/page-135 please do a search and ask questions there.  In short, some does and most don’t,  you should contact your local boutique to find out details and if receipt is needed.  Good luck.  




toofairy said:


> Hi there, I'm a newbie to Hermes and somehow scuffed the edge of my Evie (clemence leather)  . Help!!!
> Is it possible to be repaired at all?!! I'm in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> I read somewhere that Hermes can do repairs. Does it matter that the bag was a gift and therefore it won't have a record of the bag purchase on their system? (If Hermes repair is possible, does anyone know how much it may cost me?)
> 
> THANK YOU!


----------



## Sylvain

Hi everyone,

has anyone experience with color loss on other areas than bottom corners? I am looking into a vintage box bag that has vertical color loss on the sides and potentially some on the body due to deeper scratches. Would Hermes recolor those areas as well?

TIA


----------



## Tonimichelle

Dropped off my B30 in London on 13th August, I received the quote 14th August and she was ready for collection 19th September. I had told them I’d like it back by November as going to Paris, but that was super quick! Not a lot needed doing, the main issue was the separation at the back of the handle. That was repaired along with most of the resin being redone from the feel of it (feels very slightly sticky),  the end of the top flap needed it, a little bit on the handles and even the clochette. Corners look better too. I was only charged £75 and received a new dust bag!


----------



## meandthecity

I have a Kelly and Birkin I wish to 'spa'.  Nothing is really wrong with it, but after 9 years, the leather I think needs a rejuvenation as its stretched.  Anyone with experience?  Should I send to Hong Kong or Paris for repairs?  I am in Paris in Jan 2020, and thought if I give to Hong Kong/China/Singapore store, it would be ready to pick up in Jan in Paris?  Does anyone know if its less expensive to drop off in Paris, China, HK or Singapore?  Will it be ready by Jan 2020 if I drop off now?

I purchased both in the Paris FSH store.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## toofairy

Just after anyone's experience - do you think the below photo (vintage Kelly with courchevel leather) could be restored/fixed?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sylvain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> has anyone experience with color loss on other areas than bottom corners? I am looking into a vintage box bag that has vertical color loss on the sides and potentially some on the body due to deeper scratches. Would Hermes recolor those areas as well?
> 
> TIA



I have had scuffs on the sides recolored. Like all recoloring on areas that see wear, it is polish that eventually wears off. I'm fairly sure H would recolor a scuff anywhere that was so deep it showed color loss. 



toofairy said:


> Just after anyone's experience - do you think the below photo (vintage Kelly with courchevel leather) could be restored/fixed?


That corner will never be the same, but it can be smoothed and polished over.  Depending on how much you use the bag, the repair could last a while.


----------



## shoppaholic

hI everyone!  Can anyone tell me how much does Hermes charge to repair a loose turn lock ?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bbeauty

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a preloved (14 years old) B35 for a good price but it will need some refurbishment due to some scratches, wear on the corners (including a small hole), and darkened handles. My plan is to take it to the NY Madison spa for repair. Does Hermes use filler or graft leather to fix holes?  I know Hermes does not clean the handles and I will have to have it replaced, does anyone have the current pricing for that? Also, does the spa fix the structure of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## tammy482

Can these 2 small leather pricks be repaired by H spa?


----------



## Mim44444

Hi everybody! I just purchased this B35 (Togo) in good condition at a crazy price. But it has a burn () underneath, apparently due to being placed very briefly on a hot floor lamp. I have the opportunity to send it back, but I was wondering if there’s any chance a spa can fix this? Many thanks for any help!


----------



## TeeCee77

I dont


Mim44444 said:


> Hi everybody! I just purchased this B35 (Togo) in good condition at a crazy price. But it has a burn () underneath, apparently due to being placed very briefly on a hot floor lamp. I have the opportunity to send it back, but I was wondering if there’s any chance a spa can fix this? Many thanks for any help!


 I don’t think this can be fixed. I would return.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Mim44444 said:


> Hi everybody! I just purchased this B35 (Togo) in good condition at a crazy price. But it has a burn () underneath, apparently due to being placed very briefly on a hot floor lamp. I have the opportunity to send it back, but I was wondering if there’s any chance a spa can fix this? Many thanks for any help!



well, if they can fix it, it would be to replace that piece of leather.... $$$$! Not worth it. 

if you got it at a crazy good price, do you care if this is at the bottom of the bag (you wouldn’t see it on a regular basis)?


----------



## Mim44444

Txoceangirl said:


> well, if they can fix it, it would be to replace that piece of leather.... $$$$! Not worth it.
> 
> if you got it at a crazy good price, do you care if this is at the bottom of the bag (you wouldn’t see it on a regular basis)?


Thanks Txoceangirl, I don’t care terribly but it would be hard to resell, even if it was gonna cost me half retail price. There’s plenty in decent state on the resale market..
I was yearning for a black one but I guess I’ll have to wait. Thanks for sharing your knowledge !


----------



## mara375

For those who have taken their bags to the  NYC boutique for repairs- do you you personally meet with the craftsman to discuss your bag and the work it may need?


----------



## QuelleFromage

mara375 said:


> For those who have taken their bags to the  NYC boutique for repairs- do you you personally meet with the craftsman to discuss your bag and the work it may need?


Yes.


----------



## mara375

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes.



Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Bag Madam

JY1217 said:


> Just left one bag for repair in Germany, normal cleaning and reglazing, the SA quoted 6 months...i had done it once even back in aisa it took only 3-4 months, what's all your eta??


I rescued a '59 Kelly 28 in Côte d'Azur that was in horrible condition after being ignored for years in a basement or something dark and dingy. It had such a terrible musty smell that I had to leave it outside to air out for 2 weeks! I kid you not! There was no way I was going to walk in to my local boutique and hand it over like that! Once I felt it was acceptable, they sent it off to San Francisco and it took 3 months to get back. What we thought was similar to a bleu marine was actually black leather! The team in San Fran did such a beautiful job on it! Whenever I drop my bags off to go to the spa, I always tell my SA to let the spa team know to just take their time. I'm in no rush. I think they appreciate knowing that.


----------



## belhomme

Hey!
Does anyone know if hermes adds additional hooks/rings (to make them into "butterfly wings") on vintage Kellys to attach the strap? I think I read of both cases but wanted to double check since I am planning on getting a vintage K with one ring. TIA!


----------



## cravin

belhomme said:


> Hey!
> Does anyone know if hermes adds additional rings (to make them into "butterfly wings") on vintage Kellys to attach the strap? I think I read of both cases but wanted to double check since I am planning on getting a vintage K with one ring. TIA!



If you’re getting the handle replaced they’ll ask you if you want the double rings.  Pretty sure it’s not offered as a stand-alone service.


----------



## Bag Madam

cravin said:


> If you’re getting the handle replaced they’ll ask you if you want the double rings.  Pretty sure it’s not offered as a stand-alone service.


I sent my vintage Kelly in to the Spa and my SA called to see if I wanted double rings since the handle needs to be replaced.. As much as I want to keep my bag as original as possible, I think offering the double rings is fantastic.


----------



## belhomme

Thank you so much for your replies!



cravin said:


> If you’re getting the handle replaced they’ll ask you if you want the double rings.  Pretty sure it’s not offered as a stand-alone service.





Bag Madam said:


> I sent my vintage Kelly in to the Spa and my SA called to see if I wanted double rings since the handle needs to be replaced.. As much as I want to keep my bag as original as possible, I think offering the double rings is fantastic.


----------



## melanierez

Will Hermes repair a shooting star Birkin?  I have read conflicting reports as to whether or not they will accept the bag for repairs or a spa treatment, so i hope you can help me before I buy a bag I am looking at.


----------



## Rouge H

melanierez said:


> Will Hermes repair a shooting star Birkin?  I have read conflicting reports as to whether or not they will accept the bag for repairs or a spa treatment, so i hope you can help me before I buy a bag I am looking at.



Hope this helps.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-about-hermes-birkin-bag-with-shooting-star.77632/


----------



## belhomme

Hey!
I was recently bitten by the vintage bug for box calf bags (already bought a vintage KD34 last week in Tokyo) and now looking to buy this vintage Box Calf B35. The condition is pretty badly worn and was wondering how much the Spa can restore the bag. I don't think the bag will be restored to new condition but if anyone can shed some light on their experience with box calf bags and spasms, I will really appreciate it. I will attach pictures for reference! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rouge H

Only a craftsman would be able to advise you as to the outcome by seeing the bag. I say if you like it, spa it and enjoy carrying this vintage box for many years to come.❤️


----------



## lulilu

If you are near a store with a craftsperson, I would go and ask.  You might also ask docride, a member here who is very knowledgeable about leather repair and renewing.


----------



## QuelleFromage

belhomme said:


> Hey!
> I was recently bitten by the vintage bug for box calf bags (already bought a vintage KD34 last week in Tokyo) and now looking to buy this vintage Box Calf B35. The condition is pretty badly worn and was wondering how much the Spa can restore the bag. I don't think the bag will be restored to new condition but if anyone can shed some light on their experience with box calf bags and spasms, I will really appreciate it. I will attach pictures for reference!
> Thanks in advance!


Hard to see from these images but what I can see...
- there is significant color loss on corners and piping. This cannot be repaired. H will polish it over and the polish usually eventually wears off. It is possible for a black bag it could be dyed. So, certainly can be improved but once that leather layer is gone, it's gone.
- scratches will blend in and are part of the charm of Box calf, but it looks as though there are large arc-shaped marks, maybe from something swinging across the bag, something larger than a lock/cadena. You will probably always be able to see them in light.
- the biggest issue I see is cracked handles. H will suggest replacing them and if you don't mind doing that, you will have nice new handles. Cracks can be filled but they never go away.
- how is the interior? H won't spa the interior.

All that said at the right price this could still be a beautiful workhorse and personally I would consider it. Again the handles are the biggest issue IMO.


----------



## belhomme

Thank you so much for your replies!
The interior of the bag is in decent condition - few loose stitches around the pockets but nothing too major. It needs some cleaning which I plan on doing DIY after the Hermes spa.
I didn't know that about the corners; thank you so much for your expert opinion. Since there is significant damage on the bag, that's something I have to consider before making a decision to buy the bag.
I don't mind the handles getting replaced if the price is under 1500-2000. I expext the total repair cost to be in the area of -$2500. 
What concerns me the most is the large swing mark(as you mentioned) in the front of the bag. I hope that can be fixed with dying (recoloring) the bag.
If I end up getting this, it will definently serve as my workhorse bag.
I personally find used box bags more attractive. And to be honest, I do not think I can live with myself when the first, inevitable scratch occurs on a brand new box bag. That's something I don't have to worry with preloved bags.
Anyways, thanks again for your informative reply, and if I end up buying this bag, I will open a new thg read to document my spa process with Hermes.
Best,
Michael


----------



## QuelleFromage

belhomme said:


> Thank you so much for your replies!
> The interior of the bag is in decent condition - few loose stitches around the pockets but nothing too major. It needs some cleaning which I plan on doing DIY after the Hermes spa.
> I didn't know that about the corners; thank you so much for your expert opinion. Since there is significant damage on the bag, that's something I have to consider before making a decision to buy the bag.
> I don't mind the handles getting replaced if the price is under 1500-2000. I expext the total repair cost to be in the area of -$2500.
> What concerns me the most is the large swing mark(as you mentioned) in the front of the bag. I hope that can be fixed with dying (recoloring) the bag.
> If I end up getting this, it will definently serve as my workhorse bag.
> I personally find used box bags more attractive. And to be honest, I do not think I can live with myself when the first, inevitable scratch occurs on a brand new box bag. That's something I don't have to worry with preloved bags.
> Anyways, thanks again for your informative reply, and if I end up buying this bag, I will open a new thg read to document my spa process with Hermes.
> Best,
> Michael



Hi Michael,

This is just my feeling but....Please don't dye the bag. I don't believe this is something Hermès will do and I would worry that this will lose the gorgeous sheen of black Box calf and possibly change the texture.
I was quoted $2500 just for new handles but others have been quoted $1500 so I would think you can get it done under $2k. My experience is that H is gentler with spa prices on vintage bags.

Worst case on the corners you could repolish them at home if the color applied by H wears off. Again...black is so much easier!

I am 100% with you that used Box is the way to go since it will inevitably scratch, and you don't want to be insanely precious with your bag. 

Could you live with the big curved marks?


----------



## EmilyM111

Have just purchased 10 year old Clemence B35. It's in a good shape, very small corner wear, the handles start unsealing (is this the word?? sorry) but gently and there is minor fraying on the sangles but all of this upon really close inspection. Bottom, leather and inside in great condition.
I'm wondering whether I can carry on with this bag until it desperately needs the spa or is there a point of no return when certain things are not fixable? The bag won't be used daily (travel, business travel, occasionally for work) so guess maybe 10-20 times per year.


----------



## shopbo

I've just purchased this GP off of fashionphile for a pretty good deal. As expected for the price, it arrived with pretty clear signs of wear (scuffed corners and some of the folded side edges along with slight scratches on the front/back). I just sent an authentication request in to bababebi for the bag because although it looks good to me, I want to be sure it's authentic before removing the tag! If it's authentic, I'm hoping to send it to the H Spa for a good leather refurbishment. 

I've looked on this thread for some before and after pictures but am having trouble how "clean" of a bag I should be able to expect back from the Spa. Given the wear on the corners, does this look fixable? I'm planning on using the bag for myself so it doesn't need to be perfect or new but I'm hoping it can be restored to a condition where I could use it for another 10+ years . Let me know what you think! Thank you!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

shopbo said:


> I've just purchased this GP off of fashionphile for a pretty good deal. As expected for the price, it arrived with pretty clear signs of wear (scuffed corners and some of the folded side edges along with slight scratches on the front/back). I just sent an authentication request in to bababebi for the bag because although it looks good to me, I want to be sure it's authentic before removing the tag! If it's authentic, I'm hoping to send it to the H Spa for a good leather refurbishment.
> 
> I've looked on this thread for some before and after pictures but am having trouble how "clean" of a bag I should be able to expect back from the Spa. Given the wear on the corners, does this look fixable? I'm planning on using the bag for myself so it doesn't need to be perfect or new but I'm hoping it can be restored to a condition where I could use it for another 10+ years . Let me know what you think! Thank you!!


It will last you decades and spa will freshen it up, but it will never look new.  GPs are very sturdy bags. My concern is always the interiors since they are usually cloth and H will not clean them. I cannot tell from your close-ups how the bag overall presents but I suspect well.


----------



## shopbo

Hi QuelleFromage -- Thank you for your reply! Since my post this morning, bababebi has authenticated the bag (yes, she works that fast!!) so seeing your reply gives me hope for some 'fresher' leather . I'm not hoping for the bag to look completely new but just want to reduce the scuffing on the corners + sides of the bag and some of the edging. I love that this bag is squishy and feels very well-loved (am hoping to give it some more love for years to come). The bag does present pretty well and the inside is surprisingly clean for it being 10 years old minus a few marks here and there (which I can definitely live with). Here's a photo of the whole bag for a clearer picture but I guess it's time for a trip to the H boutique to take my new-to-me GP to the spa


----------



## QuelleFromage

shopbo said:


> Hi QuelleFromage -- Thank you for your reply! Since my post this morning, bababebi has authenticated the bag (yes, she works that fast!!) so seeing your reply gives me hope for some 'fresher' leather . I'm not hoping for the bag to look completely new but just want to reduce the scuffing on the corners + sides of the bag and some of the edging. I love that this bag is squishy and feels very well-loved (am hoping to give it some more love for years to come). The bag does present pretty well and the inside is surprisingly clean for it being 10 years old minus a few marks here and there (which I can definitely live with). Here's a photo of the whole bag for a clearer picture but I guess it's time for a trip to the H boutique to take my new-to-me GP to the spa


This bag looks just like my black GP! Mine was also purchased preloved and I am glad, as I have no fear of using it. Enjoy,  they are real workhorses.


----------



## ladysarah

Bag Madam said:


> I rescued a '59 Kelly 28 in Côte d'Azur that was in horrible condition after being ignored for years in a basement or something dark and dingy. It had such a terrible musty smell that I had to leave it outside to air out for 2 weeks! I kid you not! There was no way I was going to walk in to my local boutique and hand it over like that! Once I felt it was acceptable, they sent it off to San Francisco and it took 3 months to get back. What we thought was similar to a bleu marine was actually black leather! The team in San Fran did such a beautiful job on it! Whenever I drop my bags off to go to the spa, I always tell my SA to let the spa team know to just take their time. I'm in no rush. I think they appreciate knowing that.


Would love to see some photos if you can!


----------



## ladysarah

Bag Madam said:


> I rescued a '59 Kelly 28 in Côte d'Azur that was in horrible condition after being ignored for years in a basement or something dark and dingy. It had such a terrible musty smell that I had to leave it outside to air out for 2 weeks! I kid you not! There was no way I was going to walk in to my local boutique and hand it over like that! Once I felt it was acceptable, they sent it off to San Francisco and it took 3 months to get back. What we thought was similar to a bleu marine was actually black leather! The team in San Fran did such a beautiful job on it! Whenever I drop my bags off to go to the spa, I always tell my SA to let the spa team know to just take their time. I'm in no rush. I think they appreciate knowing that.


Would love to see some photos if you can!


----------



## Senbei

shopbo said:


> Hi QuelleFromage -- Thank you for your reply! Since my post this morning, bababebi has authenticated the bag (yes, she works that fast!!) so seeing your reply gives me hope for some 'fresher' leather . I'm not hoping for the bag to look completely new but just want to reduce the scuffing on the corners + sides of the bag and some of the edging. I love that this bag is squishy and feels very well-loved (am hoping to give it some more love for years to come). The bag does present pretty well and the inside is surprisingly clean for it being 10 years old minus a few marks here and there (which I can definitely live with). Here's a photo of the whole bag for a clearer picture but I guess it's time for a trip to the H boutique to take my new-to-me GP to the spa



congrats on your GP! She does look great for 10 years. I recently sent my 3 year old GP to spa with minor corner wear and some leather edge repair work. I was quoted $310. I think your wear is more than mine though.


----------



## Bag Madam




----------



## shopbo

shopbo said:


> I've just purchased this GP off of fashionphile for a pretty good deal. As expected for the price, it arrived with pretty clear signs of wear (scuffed corners and some of the folded side edges along with slight scratches on the front/back). I just sent an authentication request in to bababebi for the bag because although it looks good to me, I want to be sure it's authentic before removing the tag! If it's authentic, I'm hoping to send it to the H Spa for a good leather refurbishment.
> 
> I've looked on this thread for some before and after pictures but am having trouble how "clean" of a bag I should be able to expect back from the Spa. Given the wear on the corners, does this look fixable? I'm planning on using the bag for myself so it doesn't need to be perfect or new but I'm hoping it can be restored to a condition where I could use it for another 10+ years . Let me know what you think! Thank you!!



I wanted to update the thread since I finally got made it to the SF boutique to drop off my garden party. When I dropped off the bag, the sale associate I spoke with estimated a refurbishment price of around $440 which I thought was reasonable for how much wear this bag was showing. Yesterday, I received a quote via email that the refurbishment price for 'Cleaning and Finishing Canvas and Leather Bags' was $250 (so it was actually lower than what was estimated in-store). I confirmed (via email) that this includes retouching the corner wear as well which was my main reason for dropping the bag off for spa services. Hope this information helps anybody looking for rough cost estimates in the future!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

I just received this beautiful vintage kelly 28 in color Rouge Vif in Courchevel leather that i purchased from a japanese seller. This bag was is supposed to be an anniversary present from my DH to me . While the bag overall looks so good for a ~30yo bag(Circle U), the seller didn't mention how loose the turnlock is. This to me feels like something that I would need to get fixed at the H Spa? Would they be able to "tighten" the turnlock or does it need to be replaced completely? I would really appreciate if anyone has had a similar experience that they could share since this is the first time i'd be bringing something to the H Spa.

Pics of the bag with very loose turnlock, corner wear & a picture in bright sunlight to capture true color!

ETA: I got this bag authenticated with Bababebi


----------



## Tonimichelle

ilamoresoave99 said:


> I just received this beautiful vintage kelly 28 in color Rouge Vif in Courchevel leather that i purchased from a japanese seller. This bag was is supposed to be an anniversary present from my DH to me . While the bag overall looks so good for a ~30yo bag(Circle U), the seller didn't mention how loose the turnlock is. This to me feels like something that I would need to get fixed at the H Spa? Would they be able to "tighten" the turnlock or does it need to be replaced completely? I would really appreciate if anyone has had a similar experience that they could share since this is the first time i'd be bringing something to the H Spa.
> 
> Pics of the bag with very loose turnlock, corner wear & a picture in bright sunlight to capture true color!
> 
> ETA: I got this bag authenticated with Bababebi


That’s a lovely bag, congratulations! I’m pretty sure the turnlock will need to be replaced if it’s loose. I had one replaced in 2017 so a while ago but the price was £130 back then. It may well take several months before you get it back though so you might want to consider sending it back to the seller if the issue wasn’t disclosed and you’re not happy to go ahead with the repairs.


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Tonimichelle said:


> That’s a lovely bag, congratulations! I’m pretty sure the turnlock will need to be replaced if it’s loose. I had one replaced in 2017 so a while ago but the price was £130 back then. It may well take several months before you get it back though so you might want to consider sending it back to the seller if the issue wasn’t disclosed and you’re not happy to go ahead with the repairs.


Thank you so much for your reply, Tonimichelle. The price estimates & timeframes are so helpful. 
Personally, i feel i got a good deal on the price so i'm inclined to get it spa'd unless H Spa comes back with a higher quote than i expect. 

Btw, Happy new year


----------



## Tonimichelle

ilamoresoave99 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, Tonimichelle. The price estimates & timeframes are so helpful.
> Personally, i feel i got a good deal on the price so i'm inclined to get it spa'd unless H Spa comes back with a higher quote than i expect.
> 
> Btw, Happy new year


Happy New Year to you too! I think they’ll probably quote for other things too, clean, condition etc but you can choose which bits to have done.


----------



## LadyD21

Anyone knows if there is a craftsman at any Hermes boutiques in Florida? 
I'm also considering sending it to a reputable leather repair in the USA, any recommendation? 

I had a wallet spa at FSH a few years ago. They did a bad job on the repair (that's all I want to say about it. I think they though I was a reseller which I am not, hence the horrible service) I was so upset about the whole experience that I placed the wallet on my shelf and forgot about it. I found it the other day and would really like to start using it again but it needs to be repaired properly first otherwise the damage that wasn't fixed will get worst. Any recommendation?


----------



## Bag Madam

ilamoresoave99 said:


> I just received this beautiful vintage kelly 28 in color Rouge Vif in Courchevel leather that i purchased from a japanese seller. This bag was is supposed to be an anniversary present from my DH to me . While the bag overall looks so good for a ~30yo bag(Circle U), the seller didn't mention how loose the turnlock is. This to me feels like something that I would need to get fixed at the H Spa? Would they be able to "tighten" the turnlock or does it need to be replaced completely? I would really appreciate if anyone has had a similar experience that they could share since this is the first time i'd be bringing something to the H Spa.
> 
> Pics of the bag with very loose turnlock, corner wear & a picture in bright sunlight to capture true color!
> 
> ETA: I got this bag authenticated with Bababebi


You can definitely get that repaired at the Hermes Spa. More than likely they will put a new one on. Congrats on your new bag! I love the color! So chic!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Tonimichelle said:


> Happy New Year to you too! I think they’ll probably quote for other things too, clean, condition etc but you can choose which bits to have done.


Thank you! I'll be taking into the store this weekend .Appreciate your help


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Bag Madam said:


> You can definitely get that repaired at the Hermes Spa. More than likely they will put a new one on. Congrats on your new bag! I love the color! So chic!


Thank you so much. I am rediscovering my love for a red bag & am really happy with it even though DH is a little bummed that i cannot use it straight away.


----------



## Cvania8

Hi everyone, I need some advise. Would this kind of scratch on swift leather can be repair with H spa? 

Thank you.


----------



## kab77

Hi all,
I bought a Lindy 26 in Gold evercolor from a Hermes shop in late November 2019, and I realised the stitching is already coming out! I don't even use this bag daily (it's my weekend bag).
I intend to bring the bag down to the shop for a repair. Do you think it's too much if I demand a free repair? ( since the bag is not even two month old yet. I have the original dated receipt)
Really upset that this is happening right before CNY. But on the other hand, I'm very happy with how the Evercolor leather is performing. I was a bit apprehensive with this leather at first ( with many people say that it scratches easily) - but I have to say that it is doing great so far.


----------



## HMuse

Cvania8 said:


> Hi everyone, I need some advise. Would this kind of scratch on swift leather can be repair with H spa?
> 
> Thank you.


Best to bring it for spa ASAP, discoloration should be fixable but deep scratch it depends. Good luck


----------



## HMuse

kab77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought a Lindy 26 in Gold evercolor from a Hermes shop in late November 2019, and I realised the stitching is already coming out! I don't even use this bag daily (it's my weekend bag).
> I intend to bring the bag down to the shop for a repair. Do you think it's too much if I demand a free repair? ( since the bag is not even two month old yet. I have the original dated receipt)
> Really upset that this is happening right before CNY. But on the other hand, I'm very happy with how the Evercolor leather is performing. I was a bit apprehensive with this leather at first ( with many people say that it scratches easily) - but I have to say that it is doing great so far.
> View attachment 4644342


 H leathers are saddle (double) stitched. It won't unravels all around if that worries you. Considering the age of your bag, I would suggest continue using it for a period before sending it for spa. It's fixable, don't worry.


----------



## PJW5813

kab77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought a Lindy 26 in Gold evercolor from a Hermes shop in late November 2019, and I realised the stitching is already coming out! I don't even use this bag daily (it's my weekend bag).
> I intend to bring the bag down to the shop for a repair. Do you think it's too much if I demand a free repair? ( since the bag is not even two month old yet. I have the original dated receipt)
> Really upset that this is happening right before CNY. But on the other hand, I'm very happy with how the Evercolor leather is performing. I was a bit apprehensive with this leather at first ( with many people say that it scratches easily) - but I have to say that it is doing great so far.
> View attachment 4644342



You should take it back to Hermes as soon as possible and should not need to demand that it is repaired without charge.  It is not something that would be expected to happen and they should just correct it for you.
If your store has an in-house artisan, it is possible it could be sorted out immediately.

I disagree that you should continue using it before sending it for spa.
It does not need spa; it needs a very small repair; Hermes should be made aware of the problem now


----------



## zenith

kab77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought a Lindy 26 in Gold evercolor from a Hermes shop in late November 2019, and I realised the stitching is already coming out! I don't even use this bag daily (it's my weekend bag).
> I intend to bring the bag down to the shop for a repair. Do you think it's too much if I demand a free repair? ( since the bag is not even two month old yet. I have the original dated receipt)
> Really upset that this is happening right before CNY. But on the other hand, I'm very happy with how the Evercolor leather is performing. I was a bit apprehensive with this leather at first ( with many people say that it scratches easily) - but I have to say that it is doing great so far.
> View attachment 4644342


I had a loose stitch on the strap of my mini roulis. I took it back to the store about 6 months after purchase. My SA took the bag in, and afterwards, I was told the bag was sent back to Paris for it to be restitched. I was not charged. We may not be from the same country but hope this helps.


----------



## Cvania8

HMuse said:


> Best to bring it for spa ASAP, discoloration should be fixable but deep scratch it depends. Good luck



Thank you! Hopefully H spa can do something!


----------



## QuelleFromage

kab77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought a Lindy 26 in Gold evercolor from a Hermes shop in late November 2019, and I realised the stitching is already coming out! I don't even use this bag daily (it's my weekend bag).
> I intend to bring the bag down to the shop for a repair. Do you think it's too much if I demand a free repair? ( since the bag is not even two month old yet. I have the original dated receipt)
> Really upset that this is happening right before CNY. But on the other hand, I'm very happy with how the Evercolor leather is performing. I was a bit apprehensive with this leather at first ( with many people say that it scratches easily) - but I have to say that it is doing great so far.
> View attachment 4644342


They will restitch it gratis. I've had stitching fixed a couple years in. 
I would not stress, no one will notice over CNY that a stitch is missing on your bag


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cvania8 said:


> Hi everyone, I need some advise. Would this kind of scratch on swift leather can be repair with H spa?
> 
> Thank you.


The dirt can be cleaned and it will look much better. Deep scratches are usually there to stay, but scratches are usually not super visible on Swift (source: Swift bag and my puppy  ).


----------



## Cvania8

QuelleFromage said:


> The dirt can be cleaned and it will look much better. Deep scratches are usually there to stay, but scratches are usually not super visible on Swift (source: Swift bag and my puppy  ).



Thank u so much for ur reply! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cvania8 said:


> Thank u so much for ur reply! Really appreciate it!!


If you are ok with a little work on your own bags, I'd try a Lexol wipe on that discoloration. If it's just dirt you can take it off easily. (If it's with a reseller then I wonder what that stain is,  as most sellers would obviously clean off marks before selling a bag.)


----------



## kab77

HMuse said:


> H leathers are saddle (double) stitched. It won't unravels all around if that worries you. Considering the age of your bag, I would suggest continue using it for a period before sending it for spa. It's fixable, don't worry.





PJW5813 said:


> You should take it back to Hermes as soon as possible and should not need to demand that it is repaired without charge.  It is not something that would be expected to happen and they should just correct it for you.
> If your store has an in-house artisan, it is possible it could be sorted out immediately.
> 
> I disagree that you should continue using it before sending it for spa.
> It does not need spa; it needs a very small repair; Hermes should be made aware of the problem now





zenith said:


> I had a loose stitch on the strap of my mini roulis. I took it back to the store about 6 months after purchase. My SA took the bag in, and afterwards, I was told the bag was sent back to Paris for it to be restitched. I was not charged. We may not be from the same country but hope this helps.





QuelleFromage said:


> They will restitch it gratis. I've had stitching fixed a couple years in.
> I would not stress, no one will notice over CNY that a stitch is missing on your bag



Thanks everyone for the reply! Most likely will bring the bag in for repair after the New Year period.


----------



## Cvania8

QuelleFromage said:


> If you are ok with a little work on your own bags, I'd try a Lexol wipe on that discoloration. If it's just dirt you can take it off easily. (If it's with a reseller then I wonder what that stain is,  as most sellers would obviously clean off marks before selling a bag.)




Thank u for the advices, i’m actually still thinking about using the lexol wipe or just wait untill i send the bag to spa. 

The bag was mine. On rainy day I lost my balance and slipped, long story short the bag fell on muddy road and left with the stain & scratches.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cvania8 said:


> Thank u for the advices, i’m actually still thinking about using the lexol wipe or just wait untill i send the bag to spa.
> 
> The bag was mine. On rainy day I lost my balance and slipped, long story short the bag fell on muddy road and left with the stain & scratches.


Ouch! Glad you are OK! Then yes, try the Lexol wipe. It should look much better without the stain.


----------



## Cvania8

QuelleFromage said:


> Ouch! Glad you are OK! Then yes, try the Lexol wipe. It should look much better without the stain.



Yes! Just small bruised on my knee . Thank u, will definitely try the lexol wipes after i make up my mind!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cvania8 said:


> Yes! Just small bruised on my knee . Thank u, will definitely try the lexol wipes after i make up my mind!


Here’s my Swift Toolbox and the puppy claw marks after spa, in direct daylight. You can barely see them, in fact I can't see them IRL unless I angle the bag. There was no color loss in the marks so that helps 



Edited: the photo uploaded really fuzzy from mobile. Will try again


----------



## TeeCee77

Need a little moral support here. Just sent my basically new Roulis 23 beton off to spa because the plunger clasp broke. Fingers crossed she comes back fast. My store was appalled and asked for it to be expedited, what that means I’m not sure. Any one else had this issue?


----------



## Purseloco

shopbo said:


> Hi QuelleFromage -- Thank you for your reply! Since my post this morning, bababebi has authenticated the bag (yes, she works that fast!!) so seeing your reply gives me hope for some 'fresher' leather . I'm not hoping for the bag to look completely new but just want to reduce the scuffing on the corners + sides of the bag and some of the edging. I love that this bag is squishy and feels very well-loved (am hoping to give it some more love for years to come). The bag does present pretty well and the inside is surprisingly clean for it being 10 years old minus a few marks here and there (which I can definitely live with). Here's a photo of the whole bag for a clearer picture but I guess it's time for a trip to the H boutique to take my new-to-me GP to the spa



I love well-used bags. I especially love that the handles are slightly stretched so that you can put them over your shoulders. Congrats on your bag. Lets us know how your bag turned out at the spa.


----------



## SBFabulous

avandome said:


> when I had a toile garden party cleaned it took 2 weeks, and cost $50
> for a kelly, 3 weeks and was about $100


I am worried about the yellowing on my Canvas Garden Party can they clean that up?


----------



## shopbo

shopbo said:


> I wanted to update the thread since I finally got made it to the SF boutique to drop off my garden party. When I dropped off the bag, the sale associate I spoke with estimated a refurbishment price of around $440 which I thought was reasonable for how much wear this bag was showing. Yesterday, I received a quote via email that the refurbishment price for 'Cleaning and Finishing Canvas and Leather Bags' was $250 (so it was actually lower than what was estimated in-store). I confirmed (via email) that this includes retouching the corner wear as well which was my main reason for dropping the bag off for spa services. Hope this information helps anybody looking for rough cost estimates in the future!


I'm back with a final update for my GP 36! I went and picked my beautifully refurbished bag up at the H SF store this weekend and am ABSOLUTELY thrilled with the beautiful restoration work (especially since it only cost $250!). The corners and piping are all beautifully restored and I can see myself using and loving this bag for decades to come!


----------



## shopbo

Purseloco said:


> I love well-used bags. I especially love that the handles are slightly stretched so that you can put them over your shoulders. Congrats on your bag. Lets us know how your bag turned out at the spa.


Yes! I love that this bag fits over my shoulders. It really makes it the perfect work bag for me! I just posted an update since I picked up the refurbished bag from the H store this weekend! Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Purseloco

shopbo said:


> Yes! I love that this bag fits over my shoulders. It really makes it the perfect work bag for me! I just posted an update since I picked up the refurbished bag from the H store this weekend! Thank you for your kind words


Your bag looks fantastic. Hermes Spa really freshened your bag up. Enjoy using your GP. It is my perfect work and everyday bag as well.


----------



## HMuse

TeeCee77 said:


> Need a little moral support here. Just sent my basically new Roulis 23 beton off to spa because the plunger clasp broke. Fingers crossed she comes back fast. My store was appalled and asked for it to be expedited, what that means I’m not sure. Any one else had this issue?


Since this is a quality issue, Expedited means your repair is a priority. Same thing happened to my repair of TB, the turnlock comes undone after around 2-3 mths usage. Sent it for repair, came back less than a month.


----------



## LKNN

Does anyone know the spa process at FSH? Can i just bring my bag in/ leave for treatment?


----------



## Skej

LKNN said:


> Does anyone know the spa process at FSH? Can i just bring my bag in/ leave for treatment?


Yes.


----------



## LadyD21

LKNN said:


> Does anyone know the spa process at FSH? Can i just bring my bag in/ leave for treatment?



Bring it in to FSH if you live in France. Do not bring it there it you live in the USA and ask they ship it to an Hermes boutique in th US for you. FSH policy is if you drop it off at FSH, you must pick it up in person at FSH.


----------



## LKNN

LadyD21 said:


> Bring it in to FSH if you live in France. Do not bring it there it you live in the USA and ask they ship it to an Hermes boutique in th US for you. FSH policy is if you drop it off at FSH, you must pick it up in person at FSH.



I do not live in France but visit 3-4x per year-- so i could pick it up on my following trip. Are they flexible with pickups following the completion (give or take 1-2 months) do you know?
I do not have an H store in my city (closest one is 4hrs or so away with traffic).


----------



## LadyD21

You are in the same position as me - closes H store is 4 hrs away both ways. 

All I will say is I had a very bad experience bringing an item at FSH and if I would bring something again, I wouldn’t I even give a second thought to drive the 4 hrs to my H store.


----------



## LKNN

LadyD21 said:


> You are in the same position as me - closes H store is 4 hrs away both ways.
> 
> All I will say is I had a very bad experience bringing an item at FSH and if I would bring something again, I wouldn’t I even give a second thought to drive the 4 hrs to my H store.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lostinlondon

LadyD21 said:


> Bring it in to FSH if you live in France. Do not bring it there it you live in the USA and ask they ship it to an Hermes boutique in th US for you. FSH policy is if you drop it off at FSH, you must pick it up in person at FSH.


I dropped an item last year at FSH and it was returned to my local store in London.


----------



## PJW5813

Lostinlondon said:


> I dropped an item last year at FSH and it was returned to my local store in London.


Do you think that that was possible because it was within Europe?


----------



## Lostinlondon

PJW5813 said:


> Do you think that that was possible because it was within Europe?


Not sure really. All I know is that they immediately offered to have the item either mailed back to my home address or sent to my “regular” store (which means that they could also see my purchase history btw). After all, the ateliers are sending new items all the time to the local boutiques. It’s not difficult to add those that have just been repaired or gone through spa.


----------



## LadyD21

PJW5813 said:


> Do you think that that was possible because it was within Europe?


Yes


----------



## PJW5813

I read some posts once that made me think that dreadful import charges could be incurred if something that had been repaired in Europe was then sent to its owners in USA, even if previously purchased in USA and returned to an Hermes store for collection.


----------



## ladysarah

LKNN said:


> I do not live in France but visit 3-4x per year-- so i could pick it up on my following trip. Are they flexible with pickups following the completion (give or take 1-2 months) do you know?
> I do not have an H store in my city (closest one is 4hrs or so away with traffic).


I had a couple of items freshened up there. and they just contact me when ready to pick up. If you go 3-4 times a year to Paris it won't be a problem.


----------



## eagle1002us

xiaoxiao said:


> I never really took before/ after pix, but I have to say over the years I’ve taken my fair share of bags to spa. One thing really surprised me is how well toile spa’d! People in the know probably can DIY but I was too afraid to. My old gal had jeans color transfer like there was no tmr, but it came back brilliantly, to my utter surprise! The most “useless” leather to be spa, to me, was fjord and Ardennes, because they are so hard wear. I sent them to really fix a couple of corners, but the rest of the bag looked good to begin with. Surely they came back look like new (once again, they were almost perfect to begin with)!  And box too! Sent a BBK back in the days to fix corners and it came back like brand new.
> 
> The other thing really surprised me, without being a leather expert, is how the reins REALLY refurbish well, and they last quite awhile. If a bag is used on a daily basis, def after a year or two it needs to be spa’d. I don’t quite know what the process is to “reglaze” (if that’s even how it’s called) the reins, but to me, the details like that is what makes the bag looks new or worn.
> 
> Great thread!!! Hope to see some amazing pix.


This is all nicely informative but maybe I'm not up to speed on the usage.  What does "reins" mean -- does that refer to handles?


----------



## bababebi

eagle1002us said:


> This is all nicely informative but maybe I'm not up to speed on the usage.  What does "reins" mean -- does that refer to handles?


I think @xiaoxiao was typing quickly and the auto correct changed *RESINS* into REINS, LOL!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh, love this thread, can we ask other questions re: spa.  

My poor gator Kelly pochette is pretty scratched and has two water spots.  I don’t think I understood how delicate exotics are when I got her.  Should I send her to the spa and then baby her going forward?


----------



## nicole0612

bababebi said:


> I think @xiaoxiao was typing quickly and the auto correct changed *RESINS* into REINS, LOL!



This is so funny. Though it is Hermes, so undoubtedly they did offer reins at one time, considering that saddles are still available!


----------



## xiaoxiao

bababebi said:


> I think @xiaoxiao was typing quickly and the auto correct changed *RESINS* into REINS, LOL!



 you sure know me well!


----------



## eagle1002us

bababebi said:


> I think @xiaoxiao was typing quickly and the auto correct changed *RESINS* into REINS, LOL!


Thank you!  (I'm not really sure what the resins do except maybe bring out certain tones and undertones in the leather?).  (If nobody answers I'll assume it's a yes).


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is so funny. Though it is Hermes, so undoubtedly they did offer reins at one time, considering that saddles are still available!


----------



## The.M

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh, love this thread, can we ask other questions re: spa.
> 
> My poor gator Kelly pochette is pretty scratched and has two water spots.  I don’t think I understood how delicate exotics are when I got her.  Should I send her to the spa and then baby her going forward?



Exotics are delicate when it comes to moisture and heat so be careful 

My understanding is that water marks can't be reversed 
I'd send it the spa and see what can be done.

Good luck!


----------



## DoggieBags

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you!  (I'm not really sure what the resins do except maybe bring out certain tones and undertones in the leather?).  (If nobody answers I'll assume it's a yes).


Resin is used to finish the edges on certain styles of bags. In the pic I’ve attached, the bag on the right has it’s edges sealed in resin. I actually took this picture to compare a 12 year old Hermes box leather kelly on the left with a brand new Moynat box leather Rejane on the right but it’s also a good picture for showing the different ways leather edges on bags can be finished.


----------



## Tonimichelle

DoggieBags said:


> Resin is used to finish the edges on certain styles of bags. In the pic I’ve attached, the bag on the right has it’s edges sealed in resin. I actually took this picture to compare a 12 year old Hermes box leather kelly on the left with a brand new Moynat box leather Rejane on the right but it’s also a good picture for showing the different ways leather edges on bags can be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665308


They are both beautiful!


----------



## BBNJ

I am considering a pre-loved Kelly in the color/hardware combo of my dreams.  However, it appears the corners are a bit worn.  I hesitate to bring a pre-loved purchase into my Hermes boutique for bag spa services, especially since I am still waiting for an offer.  How would this be viewed? Can anyone offer any insight?


----------



## cravin

I doubt it would do anything other than show a greater appreciation of the brand, but if you’re concerned, you can always just say it’s a family members bag that you’re bringing in.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes is savvy enough to understand this as they have seen it multiple times.
I don't know what color the bag is under consideration, but a black Kelly should spa beautifully as many
other colors do.
I always feel going into H with a repair or otherwise, being candid is appreciated & well regarded.
No need to play games especially if you have a good relationship with your SA...


----------



## momoc

I’ve told my SA my desire to buy a preloved bag that was made in my birth year, she said that’s a very romantic idea, and when I said most I see online from that time are boxcalf, she said many people find that skin scary but it spas so well & told me to take it in for a spa if that’s what I end up getting.

And now that I think about it I know some other members have shared stories of bringing their preloved and vintage bags into stores and had only positive experiences...So I think if you have a good relationship, show appreciation for the brand, be honest...and it will be fine


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’ve purchased very little from my closest boutique (most new items have been bought whilst on holiday or online) and the items I have bought from there I wasn’t asked for my details so no record of me I should think. I’ve taken three pre loved bags for spa though. One was very vintage and sent to Paris, the other two were repaired locally and the SAs that helped me were lovely and it wasn’t an issue at all. One of the best things about H bags (IMHO) is that no matter the age of the bag or you not being the original owner, they’ll fix it for you!


----------



## cravin

Only warning since you’re thinking of buying online, get the bag authenticated first.  If there is a doubt of authenticity, Hermes will destroy the bag and you’ll be out the money.


----------



## QuelleFromage

In my experience, H craftspeople especially value pre-loved bags, the older  the better. It was a vintage Box calf Kelly that got me my first boutique Kelly (a special order!).


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My husband bought me a preloved box calf kelly bag, and I brought it in to my local store for a spa treatment and for an extra long strap to be made. My SA seemed okay with it while we were in the store; however, a few days later, she called me and requested for me to buy bags through her first as these were “high ticket items” for her and she promised to try to get me anything I wanted. She said she ultimately understood why the box kelly was purchased used since they rarely see them brand new in the store. I appreciated her being honest and upfront (which I actually requested of her when I started working with her) and have given her my loyalty ever since. I would still buy a preloved bag if it was a unicorn though (box raisin birkin 30) — which I’m sure she’d understand.


----------



## EmilyM111

I brought a Birkin bought from luxury second hand and they didn't ask where I got it from. It took a month ro refresh and fix small issues.


----------



## doni

Part of the price you pay for a Hermes is that they will always take care of the bag. I have only brought to spa vintage older bags/models and as other members say that is actually much appreciated. If you brought in a recent bag maybe it would be frown upon... but in that case you probably don’t need a spa anyway.


----------



## belhomme

Hello!
I recently bought a preloved C18 Swift in Black with PHW Hardware. I absolutely love it but want to send it to the spa so I can use it as new.
There are some white discoloration/scuff marks on the bag. I wouldn't necessarily call them scratches because they are not that deep.
Anyways, I don't mind sending the bag to the Spa but I have some questions before I go drop it off tomorrow.
1. Are these marks something H can fix? This video () gives me hope! 
2. Since I bought this bag preloved, i do not have the OG hermes invoice. Would this be a problem because I read that some ladies had trouble submitting their bags for spa, especially when I live (Hong Kong)

Thanks in advance! I will be sure to share before and after pictures when the bag comes back!


----------



## HMuse

belhomme said:


> Hello!
> I recently bought a preloved C18 Swift in Black with PHW Hardware. I absolutely love it but want to send it to the spa so I can use it as new.
> There are some white discoloration/scuff marks on the bag. I wouldn't necessarily call them scratches because they are not that deep.
> Anyways, I don't mind sending the bag to the Spa but I have some questions before I go drop it off tomorrow.
> 1. Are these marks something H can fix? This video () gives me hope!
> 2. Since I bought this bag preloved, i do not have the OG hermes invoice. Would this be a problem because I read that some ladies had trouble submitting their bags for spa, especially when I live (Hong Kong)
> 
> Thanks in advance! I will be sure to share before and after pictures when the bag comes back!





You don't need to provide purchase receipt when sending items for SPA, but you'll be asked to sign the agreement form which basically states that the item will be destroyed if found to be counterfeit/fake. From your pic, looks like slight discoloration and scuff marks which could be fixed from spa. Good luck!


----------



## belhomme

HMuse said:


> You don't need to provide purchase receipt when sending items for SPA, but you'll be asked to sign the agreement form which basically states that the item will be destroyed if found to be counterfeit/fake. From your pic, looks like slight discoloration and scuff marks which could be fixed from spa. Good luck!


Thanks for your reply! 
I just submitted it at the spa! Will update with pics when it gets back


----------



## HermesLoverJen

I would like to get some advices before purchase the next Hermes bag. I really like those combo of leather and canvas exteriors, such as Garden Party. It makes the bag lighter. But I am not a kind of person who will baby-sitting a bag. I would like to know in case I get dirty on the exterior cloth, how’s the result to take to spa? Will they support to change the cloth portion at the worst case? Thank you.


----------



## Saroliv




----------



## Saroliv

Help! I have just noticed my Kelly 28 has a dark mark on the corner. It looks as though some of the etoupe colour has been scuffed off, although I’m very careful and can’t remember knocking the bag at all. Will Hermes be able to repair this?


----------



## omgnutella

Bought a C24 in Epsom leather recently overseas only to realize there is a slight scratch on the flap. Brought it to my local store immediately when I'm back and they said they'll send it to the H Spa for me. However my local store emailed back and said Hspa can't do anything about it and I've to use my BRAND NEW BAG the way it is now. The scratch is not obvious in my pic as it is screen shot from a video. What should I do? I've read threads that says Hspa is able to fix this issue but apparently my local store is not helping!!!!


----------



## HMuse

omgnutella said:


> Bought a C24 in Epsom leather recently overseas only to realize there is a slight scratch on the flap. Brought it to my local store immediately when I'm back and they said they'll send it to the H Spa for me. However my local store emailed back and said Hspa can't do anything about it and I've to use my BRAND NEW BAG the way it is now. The scratch is not obvious in my pic as it is screen shot from a video. What should I do? I've read threads that says Hspa is able to fix this issue but apparently my local store is not helping!!!!


Unfortunately, unlike other leather types (togo/clemence/swift), scratches on Epsom cannot be furbished since its embossed leather. From the closeup it doesn't look that bad, try to enjoy using her or else you could always rehome.


----------



## surfer

HMuse said:


> Unfortunately, unlike other leather types (togo/clemence/swift), scratches on Epsom cannot be furbished since its embossed leather. From the closeup it doesn't look that bad, try to enjoy using her or else you could always rehome.



Do you know if chevre can be refurnished?


----------



## HMuse

surfer said:


> Do you know if chevre can be refurnished?


Yes from my knowledge.


----------



## omgnutella

HMuse said:


> Unfortunately, unlike other leather types (togo/clemence/swift), scratches on Epsom cannot be furbished since its embossed leather. From the closeup it doesn't look that bad, try to enjoy using her or else you could always rehome.


Guess I have to just live with it and hope it will be less obvious as time passes. Thanks!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hello, everyone. My CDC has seen better days. I've worn it a lot in the last two years and I clean it every week. Do you think, once the lockdown is over, they will be able to repair some parts of the leather? Has anyone experienced the same with their CDCs and have them repaired? Thank you in advance for the replies ❤️


----------



## QuelleFromage

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4709269
> View attachment 4709270
> View attachment 4709271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, everyone. My CDC has seen better days. I've worn it a lot in the last two years and I clean it every week. Do you think, once the lockdown is over, they will be able to repair some parts of the leather? Has anyone experienced the same with their CDCs and have them repaired? Thank you in advance for the replies ❤️


They can recolor that and re-do the resin


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4709269
> View attachment 4709270
> View attachment 4709271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, everyone. My CDC has seen better days. I've worn it a lot in the last two years and I clean it every week. Do you think, once the lockdown is over, they will be able to repair some parts of the leather? Has anyone experienced the same with their CDCs and have them repaired? Thank you in advance for the replies ❤️


Funnily enough I have a black and silver CDC that I brought easily over 20 years ago (it cost me £370 from the knightsbridge store so that tells you how old it is!!!) I just noticed a week or so ago that the exterior leather is separating from the lining like with yours though all the stitches look intact I asked a colleague who's boyfriend works for H about it as the stores are closed I what sapped a picture to my friend and the response was that yes they could repair at H spa


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oh wow!!! Thank you so much for the replies! I'm so happy to know that the issues with my CDC can be fixed. I love the look of leather bracelets but these are enough to keep me away from buying them.
Thank you again! ❤️  


QuelleFromage said:


> They can recolor that and re-do the resin





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Funnily enough I have a black and silver CDC that I brought easily over 20 years ago (it cost me £370 from the knightsbridge store so that tells you how old it is!!!) I just noticed a week or so ago that the exterior leather is separating from the lining like with yours though all the stitches look intact I asked a colleague who's boyfriend works for H about it as the stores are closed I what sapped a picture to my friend and the response was that yes they could repair at H spa


----------



## vlando

Hi everyone, I found a b25 I’m considering purchasing. It needs a touch up on corners and handles. The seller stated that the corners were already touched up by a third party not Hermes. Does it matter? If ever want to resell will it effect value that the work was not done at Hermes? Also, is 8k a fair Price to pay for a bag that is in decent condition but needs spa. Color is red, and it’s missing lock key and clochette.


----------



## GoldFish8

vlando said:


> Hi everyone, I found a b25 I’m considering purchasing. It needs a touch up on corners and handles. The seller stated that the corners were already touched up by a third party not Hermes. Does it matter? If ever want to resell will it effect value that the work was not done at Hermes? Also, is 8k a fair Peter to pay for a bag that is in decent condition but needs spa. Color is red.


I don’t believe you will be able to send a bag to hermes spa if it had had outside work done. Also, the 8k price for a b25 would give me pause. It’s too low, what is really wrong with the bag? if it were me, it would be a pass. Not being able to spa a bag that already needs touch ups is a huge no.


----------



## Txoceangirl

H spa will not work on the bag if a third party did work. As @GoldFish8 has mentioned, the price is really low, shockingly so. B25s typically sell for a premium. I’d pass.


----------



## skybluesky

vlando said:


> Hi everyone, I found a b25 I’m considering purchasing. It needs a touch up on corners and handles. The seller stated that the corners were already touched up by a third party not Hermes. Does it matter? If ever want to resell will it effect value that the work was not done at Hermes? Also, is 8k a fair Price to pay for a bag that is in decent condition but needs spa. Color is red, and it’s missing lock key and clochette.



Echoing what others have said.  One of the advantages of H bags for many is that the spa will work on them--but if they've been worked on by other people (not H), then H spa will refuse to work on it.  I would pass on it, especially since it's missing the couchette and keys.


----------



## aisham

I'd pass too . Before sending a bag to Hermes spa you have to fill an application and agree to their terms . One of them is that hermes has the right to reject working on a bag if they found out that it was handled by a 3rd party . You can order a couchette and keys from hermes boutique but I think they need the Orignal recipe or a copy of it . The 8k price if because the bag was touched up by a 3rd party and because it is missing a couchette and keys.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

If you have doubts about purchasing, don't do it!  There are other resellers to choose from.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi, I hope this isn't redundant but couldn't find a reference to this during my searches. My apologies if it is. Please point me to the right thread.
I have a K25 that was in a large tote and both feel off a side table.  When I picked up my K25 for inspecting, I noticed the handle had a little wiggle. I don't believe it's my imagination. It is fairly new and the handle seemed stiff with no movement.

I wanted to get your thoughts if you don't mind.  As you use your K's more, does the handle loosen a little?  Should I send this in to H for repair?  Thank you so much for your input!!


----------



## mychildsmom

The.M said:


> Hi,
> 
> After doing a quick search on the forum, I couldn't find a similar thread except for individual posts.
> 
> I thought of creating this new thread to post before and after pictures of Hermes pieces that have been restored/serviced by the Spa with a description of the leather, vintage, work done etc.
> 
> I hope this is useful
> 
> Thanks,


Hi all, is it true that the Hermes spa would not clean the inside of the bag e.g. dirt, pen marks, scratches, etc? Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

mychildsmom said:


> Hi all, is it true that the Hermes spa would not clean the inside of the bag e.g. dirt, pen marks, scratches, etc? Thank you!


That’s true, they may repair something inside (a broken zip etc), I’m not sure. But they won’t clean the interior.


----------



## The.M

mychildsmom said:


> Hi all, is it true that the Hermes spa would not clean the inside of the bag e.g. dirt, pen marks, scratches, etc? Thank you!


Yes, it is true unfortunately. They do not clean interior marks.


----------



## mychildsmom

The.M said:


> Yes, it is true unfortunately. They do not clean interior marks.


Thank you!


----------



## fishbaby89

Hi All,
I got a 1969 box Kelly 32 recently.
I love everything about it with only one concern that the scratch on top of the cover may not be repairable. 
If the scratch is too bad to be repaired, I might return it back to the seller.
Do you think the condition will be worse from that point?


----------



## Rouge H

You should love everything about this wonderful old gal including the scratch. Personally, I wouldn’t let it bother Me. Keep in spa’d.


----------



## fishbaby89

Rouge H said:


> You should love everything about this wonderful old gal including the scratch. Personally, I wouldn’t let it bother Me. Keep in spa’d.


Hi Rouge H,
Thank you for the quick response!
I don't mind but love the histories that show on the bag.
That's the reason I purchase an vintage Kelly.
I am just worried that the scratch will show more tear after I carry it more.
I do want to use it instead of putting it on the shelf. 
I am thinking of carry it for a while then send it back to Hermes for a spa.
Just don't know if spa can treat this kind of scratch.


----------



## TheReviewQueen

hi all - does anyone have any before and after photos of a box Kelly? I am interested in purchasing one which needs some spa treatment ( creases and scratches) and would like see what the spa can do. Happy to hear about anyone’s experiences as well!
Thank you.


----------



## TheReviewQueen

Hi everyone,
I am interested in putting in an offer for a box leather vintage Kelly. It has wear and tear, creases and scratches which I worry about - anyone sent their box leather bag to the spa in similar condition?
How well do they spa box? Will the creases hydrate well? I assume the scratches will remain and any colourless areas will be coloured in with touch up colour.
There isn’t much online (here or YouTube) about the spa so I am very glad I found this! Thank you


----------



## Naznin_loves_Vintage

Hi, I want to start of by saying that I have been a silent reader for over the past years and how this site helped and educate me many when purchasing for a preowned desjgner bag. This forum has always been a first go to site for me, for that a big thank you. 

This is also my first post and I am excited to be a member of this online purse community.

My name is Naznin and I live in The Netherlands. I have recently purchased a Vintage Hermes Kelly as an investment bag, to fund my college degree. I read somewhere that a Hermes bag is a beter investment than gold. So I thought, sure what other reason can one have to justify buying a bag one loves.

A little about my Hermes Story:

I bought the bag in Auction from Switzerland,  however, I want to resell it at a reasonable relative low price. The reason why I want to sell it a little personal and I rather have a quick sale than just having it on my shelves.

My Hermes Kelly needs to undergo a Hermes Spa Treatment for it to go back to life to its old glory . It is overal in okay condition, but a spa can definitely boost its value.

Specifications: Black smooth leather, gold metal hardware, 23x35x13 cm (1989) Original without dustbag and box , including keys and lock.

I will have the bag within a week in my possession but in the meanwhile, please have a look at the attached pictures.

From a  price point of reselling this gorgeous bag is a minimum what is a realistic asking price?

I look forward to hearing from you all.

N.Musa


----------



## spiderlily89

Hi guys! I hope I can draw upon the knowledge of the Hermes lovers here. I recently bought a vintage Hermes Kelly 32 from Japan. I brought it to the local bag spa (not Hermes) which also does Entrupy to get it authenticated, which it was thankfully .

While I was there I asked about some of the superficial scratches and corner wear on the bag and mentioned that I was going to take it Hermes Spa. The owner told me he didn't think Hermes Spa would do anything about it. He said something like "They will just clean it and it will come back looking exactly the same", i.e. kind of telling me I was wasting my money. I'm not sure if it's because he wanted me to use the spa services at his business (he said that they could fix it). This surprised me because I've seen YouTube videos of Hermes Spa services and I can see the artisan painting over the scratches on the bag. Then again I'm not that familiar with Hermes and perhaps this is something that one of his clients shared with him, that they had a disappointing result from Hermes Spa.

I know that there are different services Hermes Spa offers so I just wanted to check with you guys and girls if one of them will fix my bag. I did buy it as a "everyday" bag, hence I'm not toooo fussed about the scratches since I figure I would put the same scratches in it with use and this way I don't have to baby it. But at the same time I'd like to know that the option was there for me to restore to pristine quality if I wanted to.

I've attached 2 photos showing the corner wear and scratches! It is a Hermes Kelly 32, Retourne style, Courchevel leather. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hermesgeek

spiderlily89 said:


> Hi guys! I hope I can draw upon the knowledge of the Hermes lovers here. I recently bought a vintage Hermes Kelly 32 from Japan. I brought it to the local bag spa (not Hermes) which also does Entrupy to get it authenticated, which it was thankfully .
> 
> While I was there I asked about some of the superficial scratches and corner wear on the bag and mentioned that I was going to take it Hermes Spa. The owner told me he didn't think Hermes Spa would do anything about it. He said something like "They will just clean it and it will come back looking exactly the same", i.e. kind of telling me I was wasting my money. I'm not sure if it's because he wanted me to use the spa services at his business (he said that they could fix it). This surprised me because I've seen YouTube videos of Hermes Spa services and I can see the artisan painting over the scratches on the bag. Then again I'm not that familiar with Hermes and perhaps this is something that one of his clients shared with him, that they had a disappointing result from Hermes Spa.
> 
> I know that there are different services Hermes Spa offers so I just wanted to check with you guys and girls if one of them will fix my bag. I did buy it as a "everyday" bag, hence I'm not toooo fussed about the scratches since I figure I would put the same scratches in it with use and this way I don't have to baby it. But at the same time I'd like to know that the option was there for me to restore to pristine quality if I wanted to.
> 
> I've attached 2 photos showing the corner wear and scratches! It is a Hermes Kelly 32, Retourne style, Courchevel leather. Thanks in advance!



Hello!!

Love your vintage kelly! Hermès spa craftsmen are miracle workers, they can bring back anything to life as if it were brand new. Don’t listen to what the third party “spa” guy told you as he doesn’t know what he’s talking about. Since you bought it preloved, do you know if it’s been repaired/refreshed by anyone other than Hermès? If so, Hermès won’t accept your bag for spa anymore. Also, Hermès spa doesn’t fix/repair interiors.

Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## spiderlily89

hermesgeek said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Love your vintage kelly! Hermès spa craftsmen are miracle workers, they can bring back anything to life as if it were brand new. Don’t listen to what the third party “spa” guy told you as he doesn’t know what he’s talking about. Since you bought it preloved, do you know if it’s been repaired/refreshed by anyone other than Hermès? If so, Hermès won’t accept your bag for spa anymore. Also, Hermès spa doesn’t fix/repair interiors.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag!



Thank you that’s good to know! Interior is in good shape so it’s just really the front scratches. I don’t even really care about the corners since I feel like I’ll just put them back if they got fixed haha.

No I don’t think it has been repaired ever, thats why I wanted to take it to Hermes since I know if I let him do it then I won’t be able to take it to Hermes Spa again. Also I read that the spa will give you a new dust bag which is great coz the bag didn’t come with one.

I will take it to the Hermes spa maybe later this year. Excited


----------



## hermesgeek

spiderlily89 said:


> Thank you that’s good to know! Interior is in good shape so it’s just really the front scratches. I don’t even really care about the corners since I feel like I’ll just put them back if they got fixed haha.
> 
> No I don’t think it has been repaired ever, thats why I wanted to take it to Hermes since I know if I let him do it then I won’t be able to take it to Hermes Spa again. Also I read that the spa will give you a new dust bag which is great coz the bag didn’t come with one.
> 
> I will take it to the Hermes spa maybe later this year. Excited



Fabulous! By the way, this is a great video on YouTube in regards to Hermès spa before and after. Hope to see your before and after photos here on purseforum!


----------



## spiderlily89

hermesgeek said:


> Fabulous! By the way, this is a great video on YouTube in regards to Hermès spa before and after. Hope to see your before and after photos here on purseforum!




Thank you. Wow what an informative video. I just watched the whole thing. The bag is very beautiful but wow she spent a lot of money repairing it . The result is gorgeous. She didn't mention scratches in her video but I could see quite a big one on her "before" video and it seems to have disappeared on her after video so I think I should be good. Thank you and I'll be sure to share my before and after after I get it done.


----------



## 880

I’ve brought bags that I have bought from resellers to be refurbished as well as newer boutique items no problem. Hermes replaced the handle and sanglers on my first kelly That I bought from a reseller years ago. The work however took a long time to complete.


----------



## hpryohwa

Hello ladies, 
I just purchased a pre-loved black box Kelly 28 from 2000. When I requested for a spa service in Vancouver store over the phone, the representative said they are not taking in any bags for repair (or spa service, I assume) at the moment because of the current pandemic situation and not sure when they will be taking the bags in for service again. Does anyone else have similar response from your local store?


----------



## Mrs Doan

hpryohwa said:


> Hello ladies,
> I just purchased a pre-loved black box Kelly 28 from 2000. When I requested for a spa service in Vancouver store over the phone, the representative said they are not taking in any bags for repair (or spa service, I assume) at the moment because of the current pandemic situation and not sure when they will be taking the bags in for service again. Does anyone else have similar response from your local store?


I dropped off a birkin for spa in mid-feb and was given an ETA mid May, my store shut down in march and only just opened for curb side. No word yet on when the bag is coming back to me


----------



## enyaparks

Anyone here has tried to send their old Hermes Orans for cleaning/refurbishment? I’ve had mine in years and wondering how much it costs?


----------



## 880

I forgot to respond to the second part of OP. Years ago, when I brought my Vintage kelly in, actually, I think I brought two in (one BBK and one Porc), my SA and not Claude, but the gentleman who worked with him, were very nice. It in no way  impacted my rrelationship with the SA or the assistant manager (whom we knew from a prior different luxury retail store), and it did not affect my Subsequent purchase of a birkin from Hermes.  I already had an established relationship with the store and the SA before bringing the vintage bags in.


----------



## Penelope janet

Hello ladies and gentlemen
I have bought a 2005 hac 32 with the old style hardware, with the square turn key , I was wondering if Hermes would still spa this bag should it need it ? It's in pink chevre


----------



## ukonvasara

i have the same bag with year stamp squre K！ yeah they will spa it if it is original condition.


----------



## papertiger

*Please note, I have added to the title of this thread to reflect its status as the master thread for spa questions, comments and reports. *


----------



## Penelope janet

ukonvasara said:


> i have the same bag with year stamp squre K！ yeah they will spa it if it is original condition.


Oh that is good news  thank you , how do you find the hac compared to the regular birkin?


----------



## ukonvasara

the handle is short.  I usually just grab it rather than hanging on the crook of my arm.  the capacity is the same with B35. it losses its shape easier than a birkin because its height.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just to be clear, most H boutiques will repair any bag of any age. I was offered hardware replacement on my 1952 Kelly (the hardware was in fine condition but it was the old brass style). I have never had a bag turned down. The most likely reason to get turned down is simply that your bag does not need it.


----------



## Penelope janet

ukonvasara said:


> the handle is short.  I usually just grab it rather than hanging on the crook of my arm.  the capacity is the same with B35. it losses its shape easier than a birkin because its height.


I actually prefer it , I think it looks quite ladylike, I'm now on a hunt for another one


----------



## Penelope janet

QuelleFromage said:


> Just to be clear, most H boutiques will repair any bag of any age. I was offered hardware replacement on my 1952 Kelly (the hardware was in fine condition but it was the old brass style). I have never had a bag turned down. The most likely reason to get turned down is simply that your bag does not need it.


That's good news then , I just panicked incase they would not have the square turn key , but now I know at least they will spa


----------



## Rockerchic

hermesgeek said:


> Fabulous! By the way, this is a great video on YouTube in regards to Hermès spa before and after. Hope to see your before and after photos here on purseforum!



what a great video. Loved watching it. I'm shocked that she decided to completely refurbish. Honestly, I would have sold for what I could and tried to buy a new.


----------



## LOA24

Hi! Has anyone had Epsom leather cleaned? Esp. on a Birkin?
Thank you


----------



## HKsai

lovemylife15 said:


> Hi! Has anyone had Epsom leather cleaned? Esp. on a Birkin?
> Thank you


I would look into Winnie Y on YouTube. She has a before and after spa video for a epsom b30 I believe. It’s a very detailed video. It challenges people’s perception that epsom doesn’t spa well.


----------



## LOA24

HKsai said:


> I would look into Winnie Y on YouTube. She has a before and after spa video for a epsom b30 I believe. It’s a very detailed video. It challenges people’s perception that epsom doesn’t spa well.


Thank you! I know her videos, but I was hoping for some experience on lighter colours


----------



## bbeauty

Hi ladies, I sent my b35 for repairs back in February and finally heard back. They sent me the below picture to select a sample for makeup. I am leaning towards sample 1 since it looks closest to the original color. Do you agree?


----------



## Sophistry

bbeauty said:


> Hi ladies, I sent my b35 for repairs back in February and finally heard back. They sent me the below picture to select a sample for makeup. I am leaning towards sample 1 since it looks closest to the original color. Do you agree?
> 
> View attachment 4787052



I agree with you, 1 seems closest!


----------



## bbeauty

Sophistry said:


> I agree with you, 1 seems closest!


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## peachpea

Does anyone know if a handle can be replaced on a vintage kelly? Or if they will even take such a bag in?! This one is from the 1970s and I adore the colour


----------



## Tonimichelle

peachpea said:


> Does anyone know if a handle can be replaced on a vintage kelly? Or if they will even take such a bag in?! This one is from the 1970s and I adore the colour
> 
> View attachment 4787732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787733


They can replace the handle. It’s not inexpensive though and depending on the condition of the rest of the bag, may or may not be worth it. I did it about three and a half years ago, pricing at the time here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-spa-pricing.634088/page-20#post-30979809 I think my post is number 297 but there are other prices in this thread too.


----------



## peachpea

Thanks so much for sharing that thread! It’s a wealth of knowledge!! 



Tonimichelle said:


> They can replace the handle. It’s not inexpensive though and depending on the condition of the rest of the bag, may or may not be worth it. I did it about three and a half years ago, pricing at the time here
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-spa-pricing.634088/page-20#post-30979809 I think my post is number 297 but there are other prices in this thread too.


----------



## CollectionneurDeLuxe

Hello everyone. I recently noticed a small crack on the flap of my Rio clutch. The crack extends out of a thread hole and only goes through the very top exterior of the leather. Is this repairable by Hermès? And any ideas on cost?


----------



## relblum

I just purchased my first Birkin, a 21-year-old, pre-loved B35 in black Ardennes.  It has some moderate loss of shape.  Pictures attached for reference.  And the heat stamp is slightly worn off.  

If I send it to the spa, is there anything they can do to restore the shape, at least partially? I realize it will never go back to its original, but I'd love to turn back the clock a little bit.  And with respect to the heat stamp, I've read in this chain that the spa can re-stamp bags. But the font appears to be different than that used today. Does anyone have experience getting such an old bag, with a seemingly out of date stamp re-stamped? 

It was sold without a box.  Should I purchase a box separately so that I can store it on its side when I'm not using it to prevent further loss of shape? I have an organizer on the way from Connie at Divide and Conquer; is there more I should do? 

And finally, a question I'm sure others here have asked but I haven't been able to find: Will asking my local store to help with this bag hurt my chances of purchasing direct in the future? I have no purchase history but expect to start building soon.  

Thank you!


----------



## luvs2splurge

hpryohwa said:


> Hello ladies,
> I just purchased a pre-loved black box Kelly 28 from 2000. When I requested for a spa service in Vancouver store over the phone, the representative said they are not taking in any bags for repair (or spa service, I assume) at the moment because of the current pandemic situation and not sure when they will be taking the bags in for service again. Does anyone else have similar response from your local store?


Yes I had a similar response from my local Boston store. They took down my information so I am hoping they will contact me once they start taking more bags for spa again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

relblum said:


> I just purchased my first Birkin, a 21-year-old, pre-loved B35 in black Ardennes.  It has some moderate loss of shape.  Pictures attached for reference.  And the heat stamp is slightly worn off.
> 
> If I send it to the spa, is there anything they can do to restore the shape, at least partially? I realize it will never go back to its original, but I'd love to turn back the clock a little bit.  And with respect to the heat stamp, I've read in this chain that the spa can re-stamp bags. But the font appears to be different than that used today. Does anyone have experience getting such an old bag, with a seemingly out of date stamp re-stamped?
> 
> It was sold without a box.  Should I purchase a box separately so that I can store it on its side when I'm not using it to prevent further loss of shape? I have an organizer on the way from Connie at Divide and Conquer; is there more I should do?
> 
> And finally, a question I'm sure others here have asked but I haven't been able to find: Will asking my local store to help with this bag hurt my chances of purchasing direct in the future? I have no purchase history but expect to start building soon.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801784
> View attachment 4801786
> View attachment 4801785


Pretty bag!
You don't need a box to keep it in shape, just a way to stuff it (gently) and lay it on its back.
Assuming you had it authenticated, I would not worry about a gently worn heat stamp. It's part of the bag's character.
The "spa" MIGHT be able to help with shape, but it's also nice to have a soft Birkin...personally many of us love that look. Still don't hesitate to let after sales care know that structure is what you are after.

In my experience owning and spa-ing a vintage bag doesn't hurt you at all with the store, in fact, might be a plus.


----------



## 1Shianty

Hi Ladies

I am a newbie in the H world and interested in purchasing a vintage C23 and Kelly 28 both in box leather from ebay. However, there are some conditions that I need to consider such as dry leather, scratches and even leather splits on the side of the Kelly flap ( I think this is the glazing part). Does anyone know if the spa can help with these conditions? Any thoughts are much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## pinkorchid20

1Shianty said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am a newbie in the H world and interested in purchasing a vintage C23 and Kelly 28 both in box leather from ebay. However, there are some conditions that I need to consider such as dry leather, scratches and even leather splits on the side of the Kelly flap ( I think this is the glazing part). Does anyone know if the spa can help with these conditions? Any thoughts are much appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810145
> View attachment 4810146
> View attachment 4810147
> View attachment 4810150
> View attachment 4810151
> View attachment 4810152
> View attachment 4810153
> View attachment 4810154
> View attachment 4810155


Glazing can be restored, scratches can partially be buffed out with regular Spa conditioning (however they will not disappear with Spa, only with time will they turn into a lovely patina). However, cracked (or very dry close to cracking) box leather cannot be restored, the cracks will only get worse once the leather has become that dry. Cracked straps can be replaced but this takes time and is costly. I personally would not go for either of the 2, but especially not the Constance with the cracked strap.


----------



## 1Shianty

pinkorchid20 said:


> Glazing can be restored, scratches can partially be buffed out with regular Spa conditioning (however they will not disappear with Spa, only with time will they turn into a lovely patina). However, cracked (or very dry close to cracking) box leather cannot be restored, the cracks will only get worse once the leather has become that dry. Cracked straps can be replaced but this takes time and is costly. I personally would not go for either of the 2, but especially not the Constance with the cracked strap.


Thank you for the advice pinkorchid. I’ll take it into consideration.


----------



## relblum

QuelleFromage said:


> Pretty bag!
> You don't need a box to keep it in shape, just a way to stuff it (gently) and lay it on its back.
> Assuming you had it authenticated, I would not worry about a gently worn heat stamp. It's part of the bag's character.
> The "spa" MIGHT be able to help with shape, but it's also nice to have a soft Birkin...personally many of us love that look. Still don't hesitate to let after sales care know that structure is what you are after.
> 
> In my experience owning and spa-ing a vintage bag doesn't hurt you at all with the store, in fact, might be a plus.



Thanks for the advice.  I'll stuff it and put it on its back, sans box.  And I won't hesitate to bring it to the store to spa!  

Re: the worn heat stamp, I bought it from a reputable reseller and had it authenticated just after purchasing by bababebi.  And I understand that for some this is part of the bag's character, but as a matter of personal preference, I love the look of a crisp, clean gold stamp against black leather.  So any advice on whether re-stamping or touching up the stamp would still be greatly appreciated


----------



## lbag2019

Does anyone know on average how much it would cost to bring your bag to Hermes spa to get edges re-painted and box calf leather re-condition?


----------



## Polypocket

hi everyone! I've recently bought my first vintage kelly 28 from a reseller but I think the original owner lost the strap and the keys to the padlock. Can I order a new strap from the boutique? And how do I remove the padlock? =) any info would be very helpful please.. im so excited to have my new bag!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Polypocket said:


> hi everyone! I've recently bought my first vintage kelly 28 from a reseller but I think the original owner lost the strap and the keys to the padlock. Can I order a new strap from the boutique? And how do I remove the padlock? =) any info would be very helpful please.. im so excited to have my new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832744



Yes, you can order a new strap, clochette, lock, and keys. 

They will likely request that you submit your bag at the time of your request so that the craftsman can make boxcalf accessories that best match the patina of your bag.

Use a bolt cutter to cut the lock.


----------



## Polypocket

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Yes, you can order a new strap, clochette, lock, and keys.
> 
> They will likely request that you submit your bag at the time of your request so that the craftsman can make boxcalf accessories that best match the patina of your bag.
> 
> Use a bolt cutter to cut the lock.


Omg thanks so much !! Im so excited!! I have been dreaming for a box calf kelly for so many years! Will bring it into the boutique when lockdown is over!!yippee!! I will show u guys before and after shots of my bag. I really hope it will be refurbished to like almost new!!!


----------



## lulilu

Polypocket said:


> hi everyone! I've recently bought my first vintage kelly 28 from a reseller but I think the original owner lost the strap and the keys to the padlock. Can I order a new strap from the boutique? And how do I remove the padlock? =) any info would be very helpful please.. im so excited to have my new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832744



I don't think padlocks are hard for a locksmith to open.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Polypocket said:


> hi everyone! I've recently bought my first vintage kelly 28 from a reseller but I think the original owner lost the strap and the keys to the padlock. Can I order a new strap from the boutique? And how do I remove the padlock? =) any info would be very helpful please.. im so excited to have my new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832744


There are videos on YouTube that will help you open the lock


----------



## Luvas8

Hi all! Posting for a friend, that was sanitizing with Lysol in her room, and accidentally a drop of it somehow flew to her K which was 3 ft away... and she tried to dab it with the towel and the color came off  anyone has any experience or ideas on how to fix this? 
also how long ( if Spa can fix it) it will take? Or Leather Surgeon recommended?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## GreggyG

Hi All!

I was hoping to get some information on Hermes Spa and how well they can treat scratches.

I have been through several pages on this forum and can’t really find the answer. Someone had posted that Hermes has treated a scratch on a Box Leather but didn’t specify if color was lost and then recolored again. 

Would any of you know if Hermes Spa can recolor the leather where deep and superficial scratches begin to show lighter color for either Box Leather or Vache Hunter? This is for the front and back sides of the bag. 

I have read that Hermes Spa can recondition these types of leathers but I also read that Hermes does not recolor.


----------



## Dannadrew

How can u tell if a bag has been touched up? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

GreggyG said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I was hoping to get some information on Hermes Spa and how well they can treat scratches.
> 
> I have been through several pages on this forum and can’t really find the answer. Someone had posted that Hermes has treated a scratch on a Box Leather but didn’t specify if color was lost and then recolored again.
> 
> Would any of you know if Hermes Spa can recolor the leather where deep and superficial scratches begin to show lighter color for either Box Leather or Vache Hunter? This is for the front and back sides of the bag.
> 
> I have read that Hermes Spa can recondition these types of leathers but I also read that Hermes does not recolor.
> 
> View attachment 4841591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841592


They do recolor, they just won't change color. This might just need polishing. But that does not look like Box to me, more like Hunter.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Luvas8 said:


> Hi all! Posting for a friend, that was sanitizing with Lysol in her room, and accidentally a drop of it somehow flew to her K which was 3 ft away... and she tried to dab it with the towel and the color came off  anyone has any experience or ideas on how to fix this?
> also how long ( if Spa can fix it) it will take? Or Leather Surgeon recommended?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841491


If she uses Leather Surgeons, she may not be able to use Hermes after-sales care going forward. They do not like to take bags that have been treated elsewhere.


----------



## GreggyG

QuelleFromage said:


> They do recolor, they just won't change color. This might just need polishing. But that does not look like Box to me, more like Hunter.



Thank you! I sent the bag to the hermes boutique and I’m waiting to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I'm so glad to find this thread before starting a new one. I'm looking to purchase a vintage Kelly with a blind stamp of 1974 in Courchevel. Its in decent shape for its age but the leather piece that holds the metal hardware of the handle to the bag needs to be replaced. Can H Spa replace the leather pieces and get it back in good condition overall?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Purse-o-holic said:


> I'm so glad to find this thread before starting a new one. I'm looking to purchase a vintage Kelly with a blind stamp of 1974 in Courchevel. Its in decent shape for its age but the leather piece that holds the metal hardware of the handle to the bag needs to be replaced. Can H Spa replace the leather pieces and get it back in good condition overall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably post images on Docride's thread 'can this Hermes bag be saved' (or similar title) as she knows everything and what Hermes spa cant or dont fix she seems to be be able to offer informed advice
> View attachment 4849127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849132


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Ahh!! Thanks. I'll do exactly that. I also welcome other's opinions. Do you think I should pass on this bag? Aside from the handles, I think that bag is in great shape considering the age.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Ahh!! Thanks. I'll do exactly that. I also welcome other's opinions. Do you think I should pass on this bag? Aside from the handles, I think that bag is in great shape considering the age.


----------



## Rouge H

Purse-o-holic said:


> I'm so glad to find this thread before starting a new one. I'm looking to purchase a vintage Kelly with a blind stamp of 1974 in Courchevel. Its in decent shape for its age but the leather piece that holds the metal hardware of the handle to the bag needs to be replaced. Can H Spa replace the leather pieces and get it back in good condition overall?
> 
> View attachment 4849127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849132



Yes, Hermes can replace the leather peice holding the handle on. I’ve had it replaced on my vintage Kelly. It was around $700 usd including a spa treatment. Also, keep in mind Hermes won’t work on bags worked on by others. I’d leave it for them to restore it especially with the contrast stitching. JMHO


----------



## Birdiebag

I'm hoping buy this preloved and trying to figure out if the white marks (along the left side) can be repaired by the hermes spa. I have been reading through this thread and can't figure out if these marks count as a 'crack' that will show after a spa service of scuff that can be buffed out? Any ideas? thank you!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Purse-o-holic said:


> I'm so glad to find this thread before starting a new one. I'm looking to purchase a vintage Kelly with a blind stamp of 1974 in Courchevel. Its in decent shape for its age but the leather piece that holds the metal hardware of the handle to the bag needs to be replaced. Can H Spa replace the leather pieces and get it back in good condition overall?
> 
> View attachment 4849127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849132


Yes, Hermes should be able to Spa it for you . My Kelly is still at the spa & I was quoted $1k usd to replace the handles completely.


----------



## HMuse

Birdiebag said:


> I'm hoping buy this preloved and trying to figure out if the white marks (along the left side) can be repaired by the hermes spa. I have been reading through this thread and can't figure out if these marks count as a 'crack' that will show after a spa service of scuff that can be buffed out? Any ideas? thank you!
> View attachment 4849493


a Well loved B. Spa should restore her glory. Please post after pic if u do send her off for spa.


----------



## Mairaculi

Hi, I'm on my way back from my local boutique, I just brought my 12 year old pre-owned GP 36 in for Spa treatment after calling yesterday for an appointment. The SA was friendly but not very talkative (I don't fit the standard target group here - at least 25 years older than me and decked out with luxury goods) and only took a short look at the bag before noting down my details and the repair order. No questions about the bag, where it was bought, etc. It's going to be sent to Paris, but I'm a bit bummed that it might take 3-4 months. I hope it will be back sooner. I made some before pictures so I can show you the results when I get it back!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I dropped my 25+ y/o CDC in black box silver hardware off at my boutique in July because I noticed the stitching has come undone (its served me very well for all these years!) just got quote today £210 for total re-stitch and clean and polish.
the actual restitching was only £125 its the cleaning and finishing made up the rest-its a yes from me-hopefully I'll get another 20+ years of use from her-god willing


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Purse-o-holic said:


> I'm so glad to find this thread before starting a new one. I'm looking to purchase a vintage Kelly with a blind stamp of 1974 in Courchevel. Its in decent shape for its age but the leather piece that holds the metal hardware of the handle to the bag needs to be replaced. Can H Spa replace the leather pieces and get it back in good condition overall?
> 
> I just saw your post on Doc's thread and rather than jumping in on that thread( but rather waiting for Docs professional and learned response) If indeed the interior zip Has been replaced then Hermes will not touch the bag and you will need to use an independent repairer to sort the handles out.
> Therefore Doc would be your go-to for that as she is an expert at refurbishing Hermes bags.
> Meanwhile see what she says.
> View attachment 4849127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849132


----------



## basia.b

Hi there,
I just bought a vintage Kelly Canvas (stamp J with a circle - 1980) yesterday at an auction. The condition seems pretty good, but there is a small spot in the front and the edges are a bit worn out, so I was thinking of sending it to the Spa. It will be anyway more of a Summer bag and I dont mind the months of waiting time when the beauty is in the Spa. 
I dont have the bag in my hands yet, but already thinking if I should go for an authentication before bringing it to the Spa.  As it is a vintage bag and the seller is a well-known auction house, I doubt it is a fake. What do you think, better being safe than sorry? 
Beside that, I really hope the Kelly never got a refurbishment before - and if, only from Hermes!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mairaculi

basia.b said:


> Hi there,
> I just bought a vintage Kelly Canvas (stamp J with a circle - 1980) yesterday at an auction. The condition seems pretty good, but there is a small spot in the front and the edges are a bit worn out, so I was thinking of sending it to the Spa. It will be anyway more of a Summer bag and I dont mind the months of waiting time when the beauty is in the Spa.
> I dont have the bag in my hands yet, but already thinking if I should go for an authentication before bringing it to the Spa.  As it is a vintage bag and the seller is a well-known auction house, I doubt it is a fake. What do you think, better being safe than sorry?
> Beside that, I really hope the Kelly never got a refurbishment before - and if, only from Hermes!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4856533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856534


What a treasure! I recently brought a second hand bag to Hermès for a Spa treatment and I did not have it authenticated beforehand. But I looked at uncountable articles and pictures of genuine and fake bags before I deemed it probably was authentic (and I couldn't believe that a fake would look this good after 12 years of heavy use). Authentication service might save you some time here. I agree it might be a bit embarrassing to turn up at Hermès with a fake bag. But an auction house might be a quite reliable source. Good luck!


----------



## Henelalee

Hi ladies, 

I recently purchased my Kelly 28 from preloved market. However, I do notice there is one small crack under the top handle. Does anybody know Hermes can repair this ? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## cravin

It's not a crack, it's a popped stitch.  Can be repaired, will just take time and money


----------



## PamW

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !



That's awful! Especially telling other stores not to help you! Maybe call Paris and ask them what you should do. They may give you a work-around.


----------



## acrowcounted

PamW said:


> That's awful! Especially telling other stores not to help you! Maybe call Paris and ask them what you should do. They may give you a work-around.


That post is from 14 years ago. Hopefully customer service has improved since then.


----------



## QuelleFromage

basia.b said:


> Hi there,
> I just bought a vintage Kelly Canvas (stamp J with a circle - 1980) yesterday at an auction. The condition seems pretty good, but there is a small spot in the front and the edges are a bit worn out, so I was thinking of sending it to the Spa. It will be anyway more of a Summer bag and I dont mind the months of waiting time when the beauty is in the Spa.
> I dont have the bag in my hands yet, but already thinking if I should go for an authentication before bringing it to the Spa.  As it is a vintage bag and the seller is a well-known auction house, I doubt it is a fake. What do you think, better being safe than sorry?
> Beside that, I really hope the Kelly never got a refurbishment before - and if, only from Hermes!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4856533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856534


That's a reputable auction house - you should be fine, and the bag will look great when it's done


----------



## Arnisb

Hello ladies, I have a slight dirt stain in my epsom leather Kelly. I’m wondering if it’ll be safe for me to try the lexol wipes to try to clean it?

Thank you!


----------



## relblum

Hello hermes experts!! I bought a preloved epsom Azap on a bit of a whim.  It's in generally excellent condition, but the glazing has worn off significantly, so that there's basically bare leather edges in some places. Aesthetically, it doesn't bother me (it's hardly noticeable, to be honest) so I'd rather hold off sending it to the spa until it's in need of more substantial rehab. But I'm wondering if using it with the edges exposed is risking more substantial damage than if I had it reglazed. Is the prudent thing to send it in now, or can I hold off?


----------



## boopeep

Hi experts!

Does anyone know the latest cost to replace a clochette, lock, and keys? The latest information I could find was $150 from 2008, and I imagine it is significantly more expensive now heh.

Thank you!


----------



## Meta

boopeep said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Does anyone know the latest cost to replace a clochette, lock, and keys? The latest information I could find was $150 from 2008, and I imagine it is significantly more expensive now heh.
> 
> Thank you!


There's a separate thread for pricing of spa.


----------



## Sincerelyfarah

Hello all! I just got my first Birkin! Yay! A B30 in Togo with gold hardware. The bag is in great condition except it is missing the lock, key and clochette, and the Hermes stamp is starting to fade.

I want to get the bag sent to the spa to redo the stamp and get a replacement for the lock, key and clochette. I am in Toronto. Should I simply take the bag into the store and ask them to help me with these issues?

thank you!


----------



## plastic-fish

Sincerelyfarah said:


> Hello all! I just got my first Birkin! Yay! A B30 in Togo with gold hardware. The bag is in great condition except it is missing the lock, key and clochette, and the Hermes stamp is starting to fade.
> 
> I want to get the bag sent to the spa to redo the stamp and get a replacement for the lock, key and clochette. I am in Toronto. Should I simply take the bag into the store and ask them to help me with these issues?
> 
> thank you!


Congratulations!  Your new B sounds heavenly... My advice would be yes, go to the boutique, they would be the best source for a new lock, key and clochette.  As for reguilding the stamp, I’ve seen differing opinions on if they can, if they will, etc., so perhaps someone who has successfully done that and can weigh in.


----------



## flappytarmac

I've read every single post on this thread and have enjoyed seeing the before/after photos, so I thought I'd share mine.

I bought a pre-loved Gold buffalo skipper Valise Galop B50. I went to the Madison store on September 15th and was given an October 21st estimated return. It was available for pickup on October 12th. They painted, cleaned, and conditioned my bag and replaced the clochette.

I was pretty pleased with the final product, while they did give me new dust bags, they got orange paint on the original dust bag.

These images are from TheRealReal, you can see several markings, a large scuff on the bottom right of the front.





*BEFORE: *Close-ups of the damage.
*





AFTER: *The color of the shapes will match the one in the 'before' photos highlighting problem areas.
*




*

Price breakdown is here





						Hermes spa pricing
					

That's so exciting! Wow, 7 months apart from your precious! My SA told me they are not accepting bags for services currently, but hopefully they do soon. She did warn me though it might take 6+ months to get it back...  They probably have a long backlog  :doh:  Good luck!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## flappytarmac

flappytarmac said:


> I bought a pre-loved Gold buffalo skipper Valise Galop B50.



Speaking of Gold, I don't actually know if that's the color and I forgot to ask the SA. I know the color looks different depending on lighting, but I'd appreciate it if anyone can confirm/guess if it indeed Gold.


----------



## Mairaculi

flappytarmac said:


> Speaking of Gold, I don't actually know if that's the color and I forgot to ask the SA. I know the color looks different depending on lighting, but I'd appreciate it if anyone can confirm/guess if it indeed Gold.


Judging from your pictures it's very likely the color is gold, of course it's always hard to tell with lighting. Especially in the last 3 pictures the color looks very similar to pictures of my gold GP.


----------



## flappytarmac

Mairaculi said:


> Judging from your pictures it's very likely the color is gold, of course it's always hard to tell with lighting. Especially in the last 3 pictures the color looks very similar to pictures of my gold GP.



Many thanks!


----------



## Croissant

Hi All,

Talk to me about pre-owned Courchevel and Epsom leather products. I found a few pre-owned bags I like but the damage is there; corner wear, rubbing of edges, a few scratches. I know I can submit the bags to Hermes spa but can they repair the damage? I want to manage my expectations. Will they be able to paint corners? Paint over scratches? (I know these leathers are not as easy as Clemence, for example) Paint edges? Buff out scratches in hardware? Please help before I spend money on a dud that can't be fixed. 
FYI- I don't mind a pre-owned bag but I would like it restored to its optimum if possible.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Croissant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Talk to me about pre-owned Courchevel and Epsom leather products. I found a few pre-owned bags I like but the damage is there; corner wear, rubbing of edges, a few scratches. I know I can submit the bags to Hermes spa but can they repair the damage? I want to manage my expectations. Will they be able to paint corners? Paint over scratches? (I know these leathers are not as easy as Clemence, for example) Paint edges? Buff out scratches in hardware? Please help before I spend money on a dud that can't be fixed.
> FYI- I don't mind a pre-owned bag but I would like it restored to its optimum if possible.


Perhaps post this questions in Docride's Lazurus thread.
She is truly the guru when it comes to knowledge of what can be spa'd renovated or is beyond help.
I would Probably try and link images of the bags that you are referring to so that she can advise you properly.
good luck!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Would be easier to answer if you posted pictures. There are some before and after in the Spa thread and also some youtube videos with before and after. I'd say if it's superficial rubbing it should be fixable. If there are actual cracks in the leather I'd stay away


----------



## Croissant

Here are a few example photos. This is epsom leather. I notice this kind of thing a lot on epsom and courchevel leathers.


----------



## Mairaculi

Croissant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Talk to me about pre-owned Courchevel and Epsom leather products. I found a few pre-owned bags I like but the damage is there; corner wear, rubbing of edges, a few scratches. I know I can submit the bags to Hermes spa but can they repair the damage? I want to manage my expectations. Will they be able to paint corners? Paint over scratches? (I know these leathers are not as easy as Clemence, for example) Paint edges? Buff out scratches in hardware? Please help before I spend money on a dud that can't be fixed.
> FYI- I don't mind a pre-owned bag but I would like it restored to its optimum if possible.


I can't help you out with these specific leathers, but I got my GP 36 back a few months ago and they did a really good job on the corners (Nagonda leather).


----------



## Croissant

Mairaculi said:


> I can't help you out with these specific leathers, but I got my GP 36 back a few months ago and they did a really good job on the corners (Nagonda leather).
> View attachment 4942322
> View attachment 4942323


Thank you so much for this. Looks like they dyed it but if Hermes is working on it I trust them completely to do whatever is best for the bag. Love it! Hope they’d be able to do that for epsom or courchevel.


----------



## Mairaculi

Croissant said:


> Thank you so much for this. Looks like they dyed it but if Hermes is working on it I trust them completely to do whatever is best for the bag. Love it! Hope they’d be able to do that for epsom or courchevel.


I hope they can do it. They should be able to do quite a bit for your bags. They got the color exactly right on mine. Good luck!


----------



## *A*L*Y*

Hi everyone!
I just bought my first B25 for Christmas and decided to take the plastic off after reading about the issues that can be caused to the hardware.
Now, just a couple of days later, I noticed the feet already show some hairline scratches and I am quite surprised since I have just keep the bag at home being basically in lockdown here in Italy. I just moved her from one room to another!
I knew it would have happened but I wasn't expecting it this early.
You have some kind of advice to take the scratches out or is it even possible?
Can the spa polish them at a certain point?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Suthy35

Hello everyone,

Has anyone here experienced using the bag after H spa with the recolored  on leather scratches or corners ?I am wondering if this color H spa use will last quite permanent if you don‘t scratch the same part again? Is this part will become more sensitive than the original dyed leather on the bag?
Thank you and appreciate any experience you might have.


----------



## Suthy35

Mairaculi said:


> I can't help you out with these specific leathers, but I got my GP 36 back a few months ago and they did a really good job on the corners (Nagonda leather).
> View attachment 4942322
> View attachment 4942323


@Croissant 
Dear Croissant,

H Spa did a very good job on your bag. What is your feeling about the recolored corner on your bag? Does the color seem to last long like Original if you do not scratch that same part again?
Best Regards,

Suthy


----------



## Mairaculi

Suthy35 said:


> Does the color seem to last long like Original if you do not scratch that same part again?


Hi, for now my bag looks good, I can't say how long the recoloring lasts, because I haven't worn the bag much due to lockdown and home office. Only twice I think, and no change so far.


----------



## Anzsuz

Hi guys, I'm looking at buying a bag but was wondering if this is something hermes spa would fix as this is not the outside of the bag?  

This is under the flap of the bag


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Anzsuz said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking at buying a bag but was wondering if this is something hermes spa would fix as this is not the outside of the bag?
> 
> This is under the flap of the bag


My understanding is that H Spa won't refurbish the interior of a bag only the exterior.
If you dont mind me adding I cant actually see any problem with this bag aside from natural creasing in the leather where the flap bends.
Am I missing something?
Also it may be an idea to post this image on Docrides Lazurus thread-she may able to give advice on how to refresh the interior of this bag


----------



## Anzsuz

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My understanding is that H Spa won't refurbish the interior of a bag only the exterior.
> If you dont mind me adding I cant actually see any problem with this bag aside from natural creasing in the leather where the flap bends.
> Am I missing something?
> Also it may be an idea to post this image on Docrides Lazurus thread-she may able to give advice on how to refresh the interior of this bag



Ohhhh I'm quite new to H bags... is the creasing usual? It just seems like a pretty big crease to me. The description of the bag was that the leather was quite loose and when I requested pics it seems quite loose /bubbly to me and was wondering if there was anyway to reverse that a bit? I shall try looking for that thread, thanks!


----------



## ShadowComet

*A*L*Y* said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just bought my first B25 for Christmas and decided to take the plastic off after reading about the issues that can be caused to the hardware.
> Now, just a couple of days later, I noticed the feet already show some hairline scratches and I am quite surprised since I have just keep the bag at home being basically in lockdown here in Italy. I just moved her from one room to another!
> I knew it would have happened but I wasn't expecting it this early.
> You have some kind of advice to take the scratches out or is it even possible?
> Can the spa polish them at a certain point?
> Thank you very much in advance!
> [/
> 
> 
> If there are only hairline scratches, you should use it and enjoy your bag until the hardware needs to be replaced.  I know it costs around $550.
> 
> I bought Docrite's hardware detailing kit to buff the scratches out. It helped but scratches are still there.


----------



## jhktan

Hi everyone!
I have a B30 that I would like to bring to Hermes for some cleaning. Does anyone know if I can request a new dustbag as well? Mine got a small stain on it.


----------



## Styleanyone

jhktan said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a B30 that I would like to bring to Hermes for some cleaning. Does anyone know if I can request a new dustbag as well? Mine got a small stain on it.



All the bags from spa will have new dustbags. You don’t have to bring your dustbag when you drop off at the H spa. I got new dustbags for mine.


----------



## jhktan

Styleanyone said:


> All the bags from spa will have new dustbags. You don’t have to bring your dustbag when you drop off at the H spa. I got new dustbags for mine.


That's good to know, thank you so much!


----------



## lambie34

Hi everyone, Does anyone know if hermes repairs vintage jackets? a local dry cleaner ruined my Hermes vintage jacket! Before the cleaning the jacket looks mint. The solvent the dry cleaner used caused black dye stains/ color transfers all over the jacket, besides the visible stains, the signature Hermès orange color now is darkened. I am really sad! I am sure the dry cleaner is unable to reverse it to the original. Does anyone know if hermes will take the request? I hope they can restore and redye for me. Do you think I can just go in store and ask for help? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Perja

lambie34 said:


> Hi everyone, Does anyone know if hermes repairs vintage jackets? a local dry cleaner ruined my Hermes vintage jacket! Before the cleaning the jacket looks mint. The solvent the dry cleaner used caused black dye stains/ color transfers all over the jacket, besides the visible stains, the signature Hermès orange color now is darkened. I am really sad! I am sure the dry cleaner is unable to reverse it to the original. Does anyone know if hermes will take the request? I hope they can restore and redye for me. Do you think I can just go in store and ask for help? Thanks so much in advance!


So sorry this has happened to you! Those look like burn marks from an iron, TBH. Not sure that it's possible to fix this... Have you tried getting an opinion from a specialist dry cleaner (look for ones who advertise for couture maintenance)? 
Alternatively, ask your boutique if they can recommend a specialist cleaner. I think only leather has spa service done by H themselves.


----------



## lambie34

Perja said:


> So sorry this has happened to you! Those look like burn marks from an iron, TBH. Not sure that it's possible to fix this... Have you tried getting an opinion from a specialist dry cleaner (look for ones who advertise for couture maintenance)?
> Alternatively, ask your boutique if they can recommend a specialist cleaner. I think only leather has spa service done by H themselves.


Thank you so much for your reply!
I thought H also repairs jewelry and garments, so only leather garments? 

Yes, I did try to contact some specialist cleaners and I’m waiting for their quotes. Hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## Kevbo87

Hi everyone, very new to the Hermes Spa experience.  I am interested in purchasing this vintage Kelly from the early 70s and the only part worrying to me is the handle.  Can/will the Spa fix or replace this handle to give this bag a second life?  Any and all advice is very much appreciated!


----------



## Perja

WhiteBus said:


> Kevbo87
> Yes, and it will cost about 1500 (insert currency of your choice - there is not much difference)
> If you had read any of this thread you would have seen that it is about one very specific issue and is not a general advice thread.
> Please excuse the red, but I cut and pasted, but the thread:
> Hermes Repair/Refurbish policy - Official Spa Thread
> has some infortmation you will find helpful, including some pricing.
> There is another thread in the reference section where you an get advice on whether something is worth saving
> Docride's Hermes Lazarus Thread (can this Hermes be Saved? )


Please see @WhiteBus ’s very helpful answer to your same question in another thread. Good luck.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

In general: cracked leather cannot be fixed. But handles can be replaced for a high fee as stated by WhiteBus. Given that the bag in your picture also has the previous owner's initials I'd stay away from it. Even if you have the same initials. In case you ever need to sell it would be hard to sell it IMHO. I assume if the handle is already cracked like this, the rest of the bag will catch up with it sooner or later (but am not a leather expert). So unless the price is very very low I'd look for a different one.


----------



## Kevbo87

CrackBerryCream said:


> In general: cracked leather cannot be fixed. But handles can be replaced for a high fee as stated by WhiteBus. Given that the bag in your picture also has the previous owner's initials I'd stay away from it. Even if you have the same initials. In case you ever need to sell it would be hard to sell it IMHO. I assume if the handle is already cracked like this, the rest of the bag will catch up with it sooner or later (but am not a leather expert). So unless the price is very very low I'd look for a different one.


I loved the idea of the keeping the solid gold initials as part of the bag's history, but never considered the resale God forbid I ever had to give the bag up.  Very torn.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Would you mind posting a pic of the rest of the bag? I'm not a professional, but have looked at preloved H bags a lot recently. Other than that you could use Vestiaire Collective to see what sold at which price in the past (my recent terrible experience with them doesn't change that they have a sizable inventory to look at and data on sold pieces/prices = willingness to pay of other customers). There is a filter to show you only sold items.


----------



## fanmiu

Good evening, I am a Hermes newbie and haven’t been able to get the birkin in the boutique, so I am looking at the second hand market. The bag that I am looking at have cracks on the handle wax, scuff marks in the corners and one corner look like it has a little water stain. I am sure the straps have some wax coming off too. It’s hard to tell from pictures, but I might be able to meet the seller in person with the bag.

I had read policy that Hermes won’t repair the handle. I wonder if to repair the wax was part of that policy? I know some people had to change the handle completely. Some having issue with Hermes Cleaning the handle stain. I haven’t read anything regarding the wax (resin?).

Can someone more acknowledge than me help me with this? I am trying to see if it makes sense for me to purchase this bag. I also wonder if I should just get it and use it really well before I send to Hermes Spa, but it might bother me. 

Thanks I’m advance.


----------



## kellay

I got a vintage Kelly from Fashionphile I wanted to bring in for repairs (some edge wear, missing lock). I don’t have a local store, but I have family in Las Vegas. I tried bringing it to the Boutique at Crystals, but I was told that they couldn’t accept repairs unless the original purchaser brought it in and picked it up. Any advice on if any store in Vegas has a more lax repair policy? Or if anyone has any experience with any other stores in the area like Denver or LA? It’s been hard to get straight answers over the phone and of course it’s tough for me to stop by. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HMuse

fanmiu said:


> Good evening, I am a Hermes newbie and haven’t been able to get the birkin in the boutique, so I am looking at the second hand market. The bag that I am looking at have cracks on the handle wax, scuff marks in the corners and one corner look like it has a little water stain. I am sure the straps have some wax coming off too. It’s hard to tell from pictures, but I might be able to meet the seller in person with the bag.
> 
> I had read policy that Hermes won’t repair the handle. I wonder if to repair the wax was part of that policy? I know some people had to change the handle completely. Some having issue with Hermes Cleaning the handle stain. I haven’t read anything regarding the wax (resin?).
> 
> Can someone more acknowledge than me help me with this? I am trying to see if it makes sense for me to purchase this bag. I also wonder if I should just get it and use it really well before I send to Hermes Spa, but it might bother me.
> 
> Thanks I’m advance.



IMO do not purchase if those 'imperfections' bother you. This being a preloved, scuffs and minor wear and tear bound to show up no matter how you baby a bag. Visually, those flaws can easily be fixed by a trip to the spa. Btw the cracks around the handles are perfectly normal, its due to the resin and stiches ( my brand new lindy has that). Factors such as humidity, storage and content weight when carried all play a part. Good luck deciding


----------



## fanmiu

HMuse said:


> IMO do not purchase if those 'imperfections' bother you. This being a preloved, scuffs and minor wear and tear bound to show up no matter how you baby a bag. Visually, those flaws can easily be fixed by a trip to the spa. Btw the cracks around the handles are perfectly normal, its due to the resin and stiches ( my brand new lindy has that). Factors such as humidity, storage and content weight when carried all play a part. Good luck deciding



The scuff marks don’t bother me that much, it’s the cracks. I understand it happens but this bag have cracks all over on both of the handles. If this is a easy fix then I would be ok.


----------



## Tonimichelle

fanmiu said:


> The scuff marks don’t bother me that much, it’s the cracks. I understand it happens but this bag have cracks all over on both of the handles. If this is a easy fix then I would be ok.


Hi, if it’s the cracks in the resin you are referring to, then yes, Hermes can replace the resin on the handles. I have had this done before as part of the spa service, as with any H spa it may take quite a while depending on your location, but isn’t a particularly difficult or expensive job in my experience. If the resin is just cracked and not missing,  personally I’d just use it as is for the time being, but that’s just me, it may bug you more! If the actual handles are cracked that is a big and expensive job however.


----------



## fanmiu

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi, if it’s the cracks in the resin you are referring to, then yes, Hermes can replace the resin on the handles. I have had this done before as part of the spa service, as with any H spa it may take quite a while depending on your location, but isn’t a particularly difficult or expensive job in my experience. If the resin is just cracked and not missing,  personally I’d just use it as is for the time being, but that’s just me, it may bug you more! If the actual handles are cracked that is a big and expensive job however.


Thanks! The answers I got here will definitely help me with my Hermes journey. After some considerations I think I have to select another bag because it’s a 35 orange birkin. Size is too big for orange color. If it’s in size 30 then I would absolutely get it. Also I purchased a Constance elan in orange epsom. I will try not have the same color.


----------



## fanmiu

Hello again, I would like to find out if anyone had purchased a bag with the artist stamp ruined? I saw this lindy from rebag and the date stamp and number is in good condition, but the artist stamp next to the year stamp is ruined or peeled. Will I have a problem having Hermes service the bag for me? TIA


----------



## bababebi

fanmiu said:


> Hello again, I would like to find out if anyone had purchased a bag with the artist stamp ruined? I saw this lindy from rebag and the date stamp and number is in good condition, but the artist stamp next to the year stamp is ruined or peeled. Will I have a problem having Hermes service the bag for me? TIA


There is nothing wrong with the stamp. After several years stamps might get faint or rubbed anyway. Hermes won't even notice.


----------



## fanmiu

bababebi said:


> There is nothing wrong with the stamp. After several years stamps might get faint or rubbed anyway. Hermes won't even notice.



Thank you so much for your quick response!


----------



## scout087

kellay said:


> I got a vintage Kelly from Fashionphile I wanted to bring in for repairs (some edge wear, missing lock). I don’t have a local store, but I have family in Las Vegas. I tried bringing it to the Boutique at Crystals, but I was told that they couldn’t accept repairs unless the original purchaser brought it in and picked it up. Any advice on if any store in Vegas has a more lax repair policy? Or if anyone has any experience with any other stores in the area like Denver or LA? It’s been hard to get straight answers over the phone and of course it’s tough for me to stop by. Thanks in advance!


I've brought two pre-loved bags to be serviced by Hermes to the Beverly Hills boutique and was never asked about its ownership history. They simply looked at the bag, asked me to point out what I wanted to be serviced and took it to be reviewed by their craftsmen. Each time I was a bit scared about how they would react, but both times the people were very nice and professional. I think they stand by the workmanship and appreciate it when people want to extend the life of their bags  One of my bags was also in a color that hadn't been in production for a long time and the other SAs in the store all wanted to look at it!


----------



## Mayacamas

Hello,
I am contemplating purchasing a Birkin from a VERY reputable vendor but before I purchase, I'd thought I'd ask about Birkin Hardware.
This bags hardware has pitting, staining, and scratches.  I plan on sending it to the spa, and my question is what can the spa do to improve the look?

Thank you,
Maya


----------



## aisham

Hermes spa can replace the old hardware with a new one, restitch the bag, do some color touch ups where needed, replace panels or handles and the list is long . You can't change the color of the hardware or the color of the bag .  Sending a bag to hermes spa can take min 10 months and the wait period might extend .

 My advise is to go to an H store near you and show them the pictures before buying the bag . Ask them what they can do and how much will it be then decide if it is worth it . You might not like the spa price and it will add up to the price you already payed to the reseller . You might find a bag in better condition for the price of this bag + spa fee . On the other hand , you might buy this bag at a low price then send it to h spa and it will total up to way less than the reselling price of an excellent bag .


----------



## joelle644

Hi everyone! New to the Purseblog and I need some expert opinion. I bought a Birkin 35 from a reputable seller on Vestiaire Collective and she said the bag had gone to the Hermes Spa for “Nettoyage, maquillage, astiquage” (probably means touch ups) and I received the bag today. I can see the top has been retouched, but does this look like Hermes Spa work since the coloring is uneven in places? I kind of have my doubts but I am not an expert. Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

joelle644 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the Purseblog and I need some expert opinion. I bought a Birkin 35 from a reputable seller on Vestiaire Collective and she said the bag had gone to the Hermes Spa for “Nettoyage, maquillage, astiquage” (probably means touch ups) and I received the bag today. I can see the top has been retouched, but does this look like Hermes Spa work since the coloring is uneven in places? I kind of have my doubts but I am not an expert. Thanks a lot!


No, that wouldn’t pass Hermes inspection, that’s crap work.


----------



## joelle644

indiaink said:


> No, that wouldn’t pass Hermes inspection, that’s crap work.


I thought so, I am appalled and will be filing a dispute. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rouge H

joelle644 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the Purseblog and I need some expert opinion. I bought a Birkin 35 from a reputable seller on Vestiaire Collective and she said the bag had gone to the Hermes Spa for “Nettoyage, maquillage, astiquage” (probably means touch ups) and I received the bag today. I can see the top has been retouched, but does this look like Hermes Spa work since the coloring is uneven in places? I kind of have my doubts but I am not an expert. Thanks a lot!



How dare she blame a Hermes Craftsman for that work!
I would ask her for a copy of the Spa receipt no receipt equals-return, chargeback or cost to have it done properly.


----------



## Allurex112

jhktan said:


> That's good to know, thank you so much!


Ditto - I got a new dust bag after my spa service.


----------



## Allurex112

Suthy35 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Has anyone here experienced using the bag after H spa with the recolored  on leather scratches or corners ?I am wondering if this color H spa use will last quite permanent if you don‘t scratch the same part again? Is this part will become more sensitive than the original dyed leather on the bag?
> Thank you and appreciate any experience you might have.



this is a very belated response but I took my black box Kelly in for a spa service around 5-6 years ago. It came back in great condition, but I started noticing recently that the corners were losing their colors so I dropped it off at the Madison Ave store again last month. It’s supposed to be ready in a couple of months so I’ll be sure to post some before/after photos.

To answer your questions, the fix is not permanent but I’m not sure if they are necessarily more susceptible to wear and tear. I think it might be the nature of the leather in my case.


----------



## WhiteBus

Allurex112 said:


> this is a very belated response but I took my black box Kelly in for a spa service around 5-6 years ago. It came back in great condition, but I started noticing recently that the corners were losing their colors so I dropped it off at the Madison Ave store again last month. It’s supposed to be ready in a couple of months so I’ll be sure to post some before/after photos.
> 
> To answer your questions, the fix is not permanent but I’m not sure if they are necessarily more susceptible to wear and tear. I think it might be the nature of the leather in my case.



I hope everyone notes that you stated that sent your bag for spa 5-6 YEARS ago
and it is only after all that time you are just starting to notice some corner colour loss again.


----------



## WhiteBus

Rouge H said:


> How dare she blame a Hermes Craftsman for that work!
> I would ask her for a copy of the Spa receipt no receipt equals-return, chargeback or cost to have it done properly.



Remember that if some firm other than Hermes has spa-ed/refurbished/worked on the bag, Hermes will never touch it again.


----------



## Rouge H

WhiteBus said:


> Remember that if some firm other than Hermes has spa-ed/refurbished/worked on the bag, Hermes will never touch it again.



Really?


----------



## Skej

joelle644 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the Purseblog and I need some expert opinion. I bought a Birkin 35 from a reputable seller on Vestiaire Collective and she said the bag had gone to the Hermes Spa for “Nettoyage, maquillage, astiquage” (probably means touch ups) and I received the bag today. I can see the top has been retouched, but does this look like Hermes Spa work since the coloring is uneven in places? I kind of have my doubts but I am not an expert. Thanks a lot!



Have you had this bag authenticated?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

joelle644 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the Purseblog and I need some expert opinion. I bought a Birkin 35 from a reputable seller on Vestiaire Collective and she said the bag had gone to the Hermes Spa for “Nettoyage, maquillage, astiquage” (probably means touch ups) and I received the bag today. I can see the top has been retouched, but does this look like Hermes Spa work since the coloring is uneven in places? I kind of have my doubts but I am not an expert. Thanks a lot!


If someone states that a preloved bag has been Renovated at the Hermes spa I would always ask to receive the paperwork receipt with the bag because if another renovation service has done any work at all to the bag Hermes Spa will not touch it.
Also its a good hint as to authenticity having the receipt for the work.


----------



## sbones

Hi all - happy Friday!
I am very disappointed - I bought the Avalon blanket maybe a year and a half ago and the stitching has come undone. Contemplating whether to take it to H to have it redone or just go to the tailors at my dry cleaners. Is this something H will fix?


----------



## WhiteBus

The rule is: always take it to Hermes first.


----------



## sbones

WhiteBus said:


> The rule is: always take it to Hermes first.


Yes, you are right! My lazy side was hoping for the quick solution. To H it goes...


----------



## cravin

sbones said:


> Hi all - happy Friday!
> I am very disappointed - I bought the Avalon blanket maybe a year and a half ago and the stitching has come undone. Contemplating whether to take it to H to have it redone or just go to the tailors at my dry cleaners. Is this something H will fix?
> View attachment 5020064
> View attachment 5020065



same thing happened to one of ours. We brought it to Madison but they had to send it to Paris as there is a special machine that does the stitching.  Took approximately four months pre-pandemic but I would have H do it instead of someone local.


----------



## Mairaculi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> If someone states that a preloved bag has been Renovated at the Hermes spa I would always ask to receive the paperwork receipt with the bag because if another renovation service has done any work at all to the bag Hermes Spa will not touch it.
> Also its a good hint as to authenticity having the receipt for the work.


I agree. When I brought my pre owned bag to Hermès I was sure of the authenticity, but I didn't have any proof if the bag hadn't had work done by some other place. The seller said it has never been worked on, so I had no other choice than to believe her if I wanted the bag. Thankfully that was true and they took it in. I'm also keeping the spa receipt in case I want to sell it some time, the only downside is they just wrote “1 bag“ on the invoice, without specifying which model and color it is. Now it's not really clear that this is the spa receipt to this specific bag. But I guess it's better having  an unspecific receipt than none at all...


----------



## sbones

cravin said:


> same thing happened to one of ours. We brought it to Madison but they had to send it to Paris as there is a special machine that does the stitching.  Took approximately four months pre-pandemic but I would have H do it instead of someone local.


That is what I feared, things take so long with spa. I dropped my K off in October and still no word, but I am also in the UK and we are still very much in lockdown. I will drop off the blanket once things reopen and hope for the best with timing.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Did anyone submit leather bags for cleaning & conditioning recently? Wondering how the lockdowns are affecting the turnaround time. I decided it was time for my box Kelly from 2010 and the two Bs I recently got to get a thorough treatment (cleaning, conditioning and painting the corner wear + a few scratches on the Bs). I took a lot of before pictures and hope I can post after pictures soon


----------



## sbones

I submitted my K in October in London for cleaning and resin replacement. I have not heard a thing since the confirmation email that it arrived in Paris..this could also be because the UK stores are not open so I would not be able to collect even if ready.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sbones said:


> I submitted my K in October in London for cleaning and resin replacement. I have not heard a thing since the confirmation email that it arrived in Paris..this could also be because the UK stores are not open so I would not be able to collect even if ready.



Thanks for your reply! It might really take a long time, but oh well, better now that there is no where to go anyway...


----------



## francyFG

Hello ladies, I have a question for all the spa experts. I have a vintage Kelly that my mother left me, from 1991. Ages ago she got it re-died outside Hermès, unfortunately. The bag came back in great conditions tho so everything was fine until now. I noticed that the Kelly lock is about to break (very loose) so I'd like to take it to H to get it fixed. My question is, will they notice that the bag had been retouched by unauthorised hands?

TIA


----------



## sbones

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thanks for your reply! It might really take a long time, but oh well, better now that there is no where to go anyway...


No problem, that was also my view. I have no where to go so why not part with it! I’ll update once I get notice that the bag has come back in.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

francyFG said:


> Hello ladies, I have a question for all the spa experts. I have a vintage Kelly that my mother left me, from 1991. Ages ago she got it re-died outside Hermès, unfortunately. The bag came back in great conditions tho so everything was fine until now. I noticed that the Kelly lock is about to break (very loose) so I'd like to take it to H to get it fixed. My question is, will they notice that the bag had been retouched by unauthorised hands?
> 
> TIA



Depends on how well it was done, but I would still assume they will. I'd say you can still bring it in and let them tell you if and what they can do. The only risk is having to part with it for a significant time before they tell you no and send it back (no idea if the shipping will incur costs).


----------



## Mairaculi

CrackBerryCream said:


> Did anyone submit leather bags for cleaning & conditioning recently? Wondering how the lockdowns are affecting the turnaround time. I decided it was time for my box Kelly from 2010 and the two Bs I recently got to get a thorough treatment (cleaning, conditioning and painting the corner wear + a few scratches on the Bs). I took a lot of before pictures and hope I can post after pictures soon


I had a bag cleaned and corners recolored last year. I brought it in in October and it was about two months until I got it back. But the SA told me before that it can take up to 6 months. So I guess I was lucky? Or maybe it does depend on leather type / color / model etc.
Edit: no I think they even said it might take 9 months..


----------



## lulilu

Mairaculi said:


> I had a bag cleaned and corners recolored last year. I brought it in in October and it was about two months until I got it back. But the SA told me before that it can take up to 6 months. So I guess I was lucky? Or maybe it does depend on leather type / color / model etc.
> Edit: no I think they even said it might take 9 months..



If the store has resident craftspeople like Madison, SF, etc., it could be done in-house and be ready much sooner.  (Assuming it's the kind of job that doesn't need to go to Paris.)


----------



## WhiteBus

francyFG said:


> Hello ladies, I have a question for all the spa experts. I have a vintage Kelly that my mother left me, from 1991. Ages ago she got it re-died outside Hermès, unfortunately. The bag came back in great conditions tho so everything was fine until now. I noticed that the Kelly lock is about to break (very loose) so I'd like to take it to H to get it fixed. My question is, will they notice that the bag had been retouched by unauthorised hands?
> TIA



Of course they will notice.
As I understand it they will not touch it,
however as long as it is genuine, if you are near to one of the large stores with an in-house artisan,
I see no reason why you should not take it in.
They might respond sympathetically to your story and they do seem to like vintage bags.
They might still reject it for being touched by unauthorised hand, but they will not confiscate it for that.
Then you will have to seek out another restorer of high-end leather items.


----------



## Styleanyone

@francyFG , I agree with @CrackBerryCream and @WhiteBus. If you are close to any boutique, just bring it in and see what they have to say. I also bought a vintage mini bag that was rehydrate and colored by an outside craftsman that supplies leather goods to Hermes. I assume one of these days, I might need hardware/ handle replacement.  When it comes, I will bring it to the boutique and let them decide.


----------



## Mairaculi

lulilu said:


> If the store has resident craftspeople like Madison, SF, etc., it could be done in-house and be ready much sooner.  (Assuming it's the kind of job that doesn't need to go to Paris.)


That's true, but I don't think my boutique has a resident craftsperson. Also, they said they would send it away. But maybe it depends on the country as well...


----------



## francyFG

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I'll take it to the store as soon as I have a chance and see what happens.


----------



## iriza

I'm sorry if this has already been answered, I searched this thread but had trouble finding an answer.  

Will H spa service customized bags like these OOAK painted ones? https://janefinds.com/collections/janefinds-custom-shop


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

iriza said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been answered, I searched this thread but had trouble finding an answer.
> 
> Will H spa service customized bags like these OOAK painted ones? https://janefinds.com/collections/janefinds-custom-shop


I doubt it very much indeed as they have obviously been painted and possibly renovated outside Hermes


----------



## duggi84

iriza said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been answered, I searched this thread but had trouble finding an answer.
> 
> Will H spa service customized bags like these OOAK painted ones? https://janefinds.com/collections/janefinds-custom-shop



I'd take it to the store and ask... I have to believe that Hermès probably enjoys (on some level) seeing that customers love their bags so much that they're willing to pay to have it painted with art.  The worst they can do is refuse to take it...it's not like they'll take it from you and burn it like it's a knock-off.

And it might also be conditional on what you want done..ie stitching repair on an area that's not painted with the artwork might be OK.


----------



## Jaepiwon

Hi all,
I just purchased my first vintage hermes crocodile kelly 28 bag from vestiaire and just received my package. This bag is beautiful but there are some defects the seller did not mention in their listing and Vestiaire wasn't able to catch before sending it on to me....



A cut on the left side of the bag on the inside of the flap. And leather is scuffed on the right side strap.




I'm not sure if it's glue or stitching but it's a bit loose on the left side of the end of the handle.
Also, not sure if they do this in the Spa but the hermes logo looks a bit wonky, do they repaint that part?

I love the bag but was wondering if these defects are able to be fixed by the spa? If not I'll return this item to vestiaire... 

Hope you can help me with this, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rouge H

Jaepiwon said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased my first vintage hermes crocodile kelly 28 bag from vestiaire and just received my package. This bag is beautiful but there are some defects the seller did not mention in their listing and Vestiaire wasn't able to catch before sending it on to me....
> View attachment 5035531
> View attachment 5035532
> 
> A cut on the left side of the bag on the inside of the flap. And leather is scuffed on the right side strap.
> 
> View attachment 5035529
> View attachment 5035528
> 
> I'm not sure if it's glue or stitching but it's a bit loose on the left side of the end of the handle.
> Also, not sure if they do this in the Spa but the hermes logo looks a bit wonky, do they repaint that part?
> 
> I love the bag but was wondering if these defects are able to be fixed by the spa? If not I'll return this item to vestiaire...
> 
> Hope you can help me with this, thanks in advance!!



I think the split on the left side along with the other defects is enough for me to send it back and continue my search.
Good luck❤️


----------



## WhiteBus

Don't hesitate
Contact Vestiare-Collective immediately 
Make it quite clear that the bag does not match the description 
and that you wish to return it for a full refund.


----------



## Mayacamas

The wonky Hermès stamp makes me question its authenticity.
I’d send it back.


----------



## Jaepiwon

Thanks for the replies everyone, I’ve submitted a report with VC. Hope I can get a full refund. Am dissappointed with their quality control


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Jaepiwon said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, I’ve submitted a report with VC. Hope I can get a full refund. Am dissappointed with their quality control


I agree with the others-I inherited Crocodile bags (not H sadly) from my Mother and once they tear (as the flap on yours seems to have done ) its game over-I think its very disappointing that their QC didn't pick up that tear but I'm sure you will get a refund.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Jaepiwon said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, I’ve submitted a report with VC. Hope I can get a full refund. Am dissappointed with their quality control



Are you based in the EU? If not, it went through their Paris headquarter and you invoice has their Paris address, doesn't it? I had a similar problem with Vestiaire and got a full refund after several headache emails with them and starting a chargeback with my bank...


----------



## natascha2403

Hello, I have some questions regarding Evercolor touch up in the spa? 
my Constance 24 in evercolor has some slight scruffs / surface scratches where the Color came off. Does anybody have experience if the spa can fix them? 
thank you in advance


----------



## eagle1002us

Jaepiwon said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased my first vintage hermes crocodile kelly 28 bag from vestiaire and just received my package. This bag is beautiful but there are some defects the seller did not mention in their listing and Vestiaire wasn't able to catch before sending it on to me....
> View attachment 5035531
> View attachment 5035532
> 
> A cut on the left side of the bag on the inside of the flap. And leather is scuffed on the right side strap.
> 
> View attachment 5035529
> View attachment 5035528
> 
> I'm not sure if it's glue or stitching but it's a bit loose on the left side of the end of the handle.
> Also, not sure if they do this in the Spa but the hermes logo looks a bit wonky, do they repaint that part?
> 
> I love the bag but was wondering if these defects are able to be fixed by the spa? If not I'll return this item to vestiaire...
> 
> Hope you can help me with this, thanks in advance!!


The pictures of the damage look gross.  And the stamp "Hermes Paris" looks crooked.   If that bag is authentic it was never treated with the respect it deserves as a potential heritage item to be passed on to the next generation.  I don't know leathers but let's assume it's croc.  Now, if someone was carrying a croc bag -- what are they?  $75 K or more? -- I find it odd that that a bag that exquisite and expensive got its strap practically ripped off.  And the other damage you show.   Get rid of that bag. 

Perhaps the bag is genuine.  However, I do believe that people who are a class act would not wreak such havoc on a costly and very beautiful bag.  (I see after I wrote this post that the bag is croc.  Oops).


----------



## eagle1002us

CrackBerryCream said:


> Are you based in the EU? If not, it went through their Paris headquarter and you invoice has their Paris address, doesn't it? I had a similar problem with Vestiaire and got a full refund after several headache emails with them and starting a chargeback with my bank...



Chargebacks are the way to go when the seller starts arguing with the buyer.  So much easier than "opening a case" so to speak.


----------



## Jaepiwon

Thanks for your input and advice all  
It's great to have a community like this to learn from!

I've been told by VC the seller was listed as a 'professional seller' and they let me return the item. I reported these issues immediately on the day I received the package, hope the seller doesn't try to dispute these defects. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth refund process. I'll keep you posted


----------



## WhiteBus

Jaepiwon said:


> Thanks for your input and advice all
> It's great to have a community like this to learn from!
> 
> I've been told by VC the seller was listed as a 'professional seller' and they let me return the item. I reported these issues immediately on the day I received the package, hope the seller doesn't try to dispute these defects. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth refund process. I'll keep you posted



In the first place this should be a matter for VC Quality Control.
If QC agrees with you, the seller should have no option to dispute your claim if the condition does not match the description given and the relevant parts of the bag were not shown on the listing.
You should have a good outcome - but brook no nonsense!


----------



## katherinedoo

wondering if anyone ever dropped off a bag at the sf or ny store and had the bag mailed to you? I don't live in neither of those cities, and I am going to drop off the bag at SF on my next trip. Do I have no choice but to go to the store again to pick up?


----------



## duggi84

katherinedoo said:


> wondering if anyone ever dropped off a bag at the sf or ny store and had the bag mailed to you? I don't live in neither of those cities, and I am going to drop off the bag at SF on my next trip. Do I have no choice but to go to the store again to pick up?



I'd call the store and ask to speak to someone in After Sales (the official name of the department that takes care of spa work) and ask them this question directly.  The people at the SF store are very friendly, like most San Franciscans (just being a _bit_ biased  ).


----------



## Jaepiwon

Jaepiwon said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased my first vintage hermes crocodile kelly 28 bag from vestiaire and just received my package. This bag is beautiful but there are some defects the seller did not mention in their listing and Vestiaire wasn't able to catch before sending it on to me....
> View attachment 5035531
> View attachment 5035532
> 
> A cut on the left side of the bag on the inside of the flap. And leather is scuffed on the right side strap.
> 
> View attachment 5035529
> View attachment 5035528
> 
> I'm not sure if it's glue or stitching but it's a bit loose on the left side of the end of the handle.
> Also, not sure if they do this in the Spa but the hermes logo looks a bit wonky, do they repaint that part?
> 
> I love the bag but was wondering if these defects are able to be fixed by the spa? If not I'll return this item to vestiaire...
> 
> Hope you can help me with this, thanks in advance!!


Small update - 
Received a message back from vestiaire stating the bag does not meet the original quality as stated by the seller and they’ve processed a full refund


----------



## sheilanyazdi

Hello all! I just acquired a 1923 web Bolide with no strap hooks. Anyone know if Hermes spa will add hooks? Very much appreciated if anyone knows!


----------



## sbones

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thanks for your reply! It might really take a long time, but oh well, better now that there is no where to go anyway...



FYI - I just received an email from the Bond St store saying my Kelly is ready for collection once they reopen on 12 April. I handed the bag over on 17 October 2020 - so that is a total of 6months, however it could have been less time because the store had no guarantee of reopening date until recently.


----------



## ssiell

Hello ladies need your opinion.

i just bought my first birkin(preloved) from a reputable seller in Singapore. It is a Birkin 35 Rouge Pivoine Clemence w/ PHW stamped P (2012).And was authenticated by Real Authentication. The bag is in pristine condition from the outside aside from a small pen mark that was scratched due to the previous owner trying to remove the pen mark. Aside from this i noticed some cracking of leather along one side of the interior stitching and a a small chipped off leather which was also in the interior. Is it a normal wear & tear or should i be concern about it? Attaching photos for reference. Thanks everyone.☺️


----------



## SanDiegoStyle78

I got a 2000 fjord noir B35 and it looks to be in pretty good condition aside from the hardware being scratched and a little bit of shape relaxation. And maybe a slight crack at the handle where the resin is.

But do you guys know if I can change the piping that looks a little bit wavy on both sides of the front panel? It contributes to the relaxation of the bag and I’m wondering if spar could change that as an option.

And would you guys change the hardware in order to make it really sing.... ahhh options!!


----------



## WhiteBus

After writing the paragraph below, I realised that the first thing to be said is that it is lovely bag as it is.

This bag is 20 years old.  Do not expect it to have the appearance of a bag that is 20 days old.
All things change over time. The piping does look unusually wavy in places and I do wonder what caused that.  Do you understand that to change the piping the bag would have to be completely disassembled?
That would be hours of work. Leather is a soft natural material.  If, over time, it has stretched as the bag has relaxed, I doubt that taking it to pieces and resewing would bring the result you desire.
Why subject it to such an assault. 

Nonetheless do send it to spa as leather always benefits from conditioning. Hermes artisans like to work on older bags; have the hardware replaced if  that is the look you want; seek Hermes advice on the piping; Hermes can work miracles.
You will receive an itemised costed estimate. You can then opt for whatever recommendations you wish to have done.


----------



## SanDiegoStyle78

WhiteBus said:


> After writing the paragraph below, I realised that the first thing to be said is that it is lovely bag as it is.
> 
> This bag is 20 years old.  Do not expect it to have the appearance of a bag that is 20 days old.
> All things change over time. The piping does look unusually wavy in places and I do wonder what caused that.  Do you understand that to change the piping the bag would have to be completely disassembled?
> That would be hours of work. Leather is a soft natural material.  If, over time, it has stretched as the bag has relaxed, I doubt that taking it to pieces and resewing would bring the result you desire.
> Why subject it to such an assault.
> 
> Nonetheless do send it to spa as leather always benefits from conditioning. Hermes artisans like to work on older bags; have the hardware replaced if  that is the look you want; seek Hermes advice on the piping; Hermes can work miracles.
> You will receive an itemised costed estimate. You can then opt for whatever recommendations you wish to have done.



Thank you for your kind words and insight. I realized the waviness in the piping is due to repeated/prolonged collapsing of the bag (or being flattened forward) over time. It just folds down so readily.

But you’re right. I don’t want to assault the bag with my unrealistic standards. Knowing what caused it relieved some of the tension, thankfully. 

I think I will spa her soon, but until then can I use Cadillac conditioner to get some moisture and to clean the surface and interior a bit, or is that going to be a conflict with spa later?


----------



## duggi84

I tried to search through this thread and the rest of the forum, but information seems hard to find.  Has anyone taken a bright or light colored Grizzly or Doblis (suede) item which is just dirty from use to the Spa for cleaning?  If so, have the results been generally good? I know suede that's just dirty from use can generally be cleaned, but to varying degrees of satisfaction, just looking to see if anyone has any direct experience with this and the H Spa.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> I got a 2000 fjord noir B35 and it looks to be in pretty good condition aside from the hardware being scratched and a little bit of shape relaxation. And maybe a slight crack at the handle where the resin is.
> 
> But do you guys know if I can change the piping that looks a little bit wavy on both sides of the front panel? It contributes to the relaxation of the bag and I’m wondering if spar could change that as an option.
> 
> And would you guys change the hardware in order to make it really sing.... ahhh options!!
> 
> View attachment 5056709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056713


Personally I wouldn't change the hardware. I think it looks good as it is.
I'd spend money instead on having the resin redone and a general clean.


----------



## WhiteBus

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> Thank you for your kind words and insight. I realized the waviness in the piping is due to repeated/prolonged collapsing of the bag (or being flattened forward) over time. It just folds down so readily.
> 
> But you’re right. I don’t want to assault the bag with my unrealistic standards. Knowing what caused it relieved some of the tension, thankfully.
> 
> I think I will spa her soon, but until then can I use Cadillac conditioner to get some moisture and to clean the surface and interior a bit, or is that going to be a conflict with spa later?



This comes from the Reference Section of this site referring to Fjord and similar leathers

Conditioning> These are modern tanned leathers and never require heavy conditioners (avoid heavy waxy or oily type products on these leathers as they can break down the finish) , Meltonian All Purpose and Other light lotion type leather conditioners work best just google and search and always test a small hidden area first.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> Thank you for your kind words and insight. I realized the waviness in the piping is due to repeated/prolonged collapsing of the bag (or being flattened forward) over time. It just folds down so readily.
> 
> But you’re right. I don’t want to assault the bag with my unrealistic standards. Knowing what caused it relieved some of the tension, thankfully.
> 
> I think I will spa her soon, but until then can I use Cadillac conditioner to get some moisture and to clean the surface and interior a bit, or is that going to be a conflict with spa later?



I think some members didn't have problem with spa after using colorless conditioner, BUT I personally wouldn't risk it on a B (did so on a Barenia Evy, vintage, didn't plan on sending to spa). And I agree with everyone. Your bag is stunning, I'd only do the resin, cleaning and conditioning at spa. Hardware replacement isn't worth it imo. Unless you leave on the stickers (bad for the hardware) it will scratch up very quickly again. And I feel the vintage pieces have a richer gold tone.


----------



## SanDiegoStyle78

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Personally I wouldn't change the hardware. I think it looks good as it is.
> I'd spend money instead on having the resin redone and a general clean.


I agree with you after some reconsideration!


----------



## SanDiegoStyle78

CrackBerryCream said:


> I think some members didn't have problem with spa after using colorless conditioner, BUT I personally wouldn't risk it on a B (did so on a Barenia Evy, vintage, didn't plan on sending to spa). And I agree with everyone. Your bag is stunning, I'd only do the resin, cleaning and conditioning at spa. Hardware replacement isn't worth it imo. Unless you leave on the stickers (bad for the hardware) it will scratch up very quickly again. And I feel the vintage pieces have a richer gold tone.



Thank you! I have grown to appreciate the B so much more after hearing so much approval on her condition from everyone here. 

It’s funny because when in opened the bag I was struck by how gold the gold was, you know what I mean? It’s got a much more yellow quality than the newer bags and it was the first thing i picked up on. 

I plan to use her for a bit until the excitement wears off and then send to spa. Yes i think for conditioning and resin only. She’ll look brand new! 

You don’t think they’ll ask for proof of H purchase, right? I bought several new B and K in the past few years so i hope they’re not offended. I just didn’t have the patience up early for my HG bag.


----------



## WhiteBus

Hermes employees know that the items they sell are not widely available and appreciate that an enthusiast should buy when the opportunity arises.  If the leather, style or colour is not currently available, the will be even more understanding.  You might find it brings added interest.


----------



## duggi84

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> Thank you! I have grown to appreciate the B so much more after hearing so much approval on her condition from everyone here.
> 
> It’s funny because when in opened the bag I was struck by how gold the gold was, you know what I mean? It’s got a much more yellow quality than the newer bags and it was the first thing i picked up on.
> 
> I plan to use her for a bit until the excitement wears off and then send to spa. Yes i think for conditioning and resin only. She’ll look brand new!
> 
> You don’t think they’ll ask for proof of H purchase, right? I bought several new B and K in the past few years so i hope they’re not offended. I just didn’t have the patience up early for my HG bag.





WhiteBus said:


> Hermes employees know that the items they sell are not widely available and appreciate that an enthusiast should buy when the opportunity arises.  If the leather, style or colour is not currently available, the will be even more understanding.  You might find it brings added interest.



Hermès definitely appreciates their vintage bags.  Our SA has been clear that they will spa any of their bags, whether we purchased them ourselves from the store, they were a gift/hand-me-down from family/friends, or we purchased them "pre-loved."  We've brought in three now, and both our SA and the store's in-house Master Craftsman have been enthusiastic about each of them (in fact I think my Casa Sac might be one of the Craftsman's favorite bags).  We've been terrified to offend our SA when we brought each in, but it's never been an issue...and we've never been asked for proof of purchase.  If it's a bag they've made, they will accept it.

We're careful to balance vintage purchases with our new purchases, just so we can keep things friendly with our SA...as they don't make commission on Spa services (and even if they did, it'd be pennies), but it sounds like you already have a solid relationship and a strong purchase history with yours, so I wouldn't hesitate for a moment to bring it in.  Just be prepared for your SA show you something since they'll assume you've got cash to burn...LOL

Since this is the Spa thread, I should also note we found out some interesting details about the Bag Spa services in the US: A bit over half of the US spa services for bags are performed in San Francisco (basically all Western US stores, plus Chicago and Atlanta areas), and all Jewelry Spa services for the same regions are performed in Beverly Hills.  I guess Madison in NYC takes care of the rest that obviously don't get sent to Paris.


----------



## ssiell

Hello ladies i need your honest opinion.

i just received my first vintage birkin 35 in Naturelle Courchevel Leather. I was informed about the touch up made on the corners & handle (She gave free hermes twilly) but the body is untouched w/ minor wear or i might say scuffing. Overall I love the bag but the touch up work was a bit off to me, it looks shiny and the handles started to show some cracks and some wrinkles in person.Is there a way to undo the touch up and make it better? will hermes still accepts this bag for refurbish after a year or two. posting pics of the bag. Please advice is it worth to keep or request for a return?Thank you
View attachment 5065549
View attachment 5065550
View attachment 5065552
View attachment 5065553
View attachment 5065554
View attachment 5065555
View attachment 5065556
View attachment 5065549
View attachment 5065550
View attachment 5065552
View attachment 5065553
View attachment 5065554
View attachment 5065555
View attachment 5065556


----------



## WhiteBus

From what you wrote it is clear that the seller honestly declared that refurbishment work had been carried out on the bag.  So, you do not have the moral (let alone legal) right to expect to be able to return the bag because it was mis-described. However as you are not satisfied with the bag now, as it is, and have the option to return it, then I would do that.
It might seem harsh that Hermes will not undertake work on bags that have previously been 'repaired' or 'worked on' by a third party. Because it is difficult or impossible to undo unsatisfactory work by non-Hermes artisans, Hermes does not want to have its reputation spoilt by letting bags like that subsequently pass through its hands.
From your description it would seem that your bag falls into that category and time will not change it.
A free twilly to cover up the handle? That is an indicator that the seller realised that the handle needs attention, but perhaps the price reflected that?


----------



## megan_jock

Hello. Has anyone brought a bag in to an Hermes Spa recently? I am currently living in Europe, quite close to France in fact. But we’re an expat family who might be relocating in a few months. We do have an Hermes boutique in the capital city of our duty post in Asia. Im just wondering if it’s better to drop off the bag in Europe and have it shipped to me in Asia? I have a vintage box calf Kelly 32. Merci!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

megan_jock said:


> Hello. Has anyone brought a bag in to an Hermes Spa recently? I am currently living in Europe, quite close to France in fact. But we’re an expat family who might be relocating in a few months. We do have an Hermes boutique in the capital city of our duty post in Asia. Im just wondering if it’s better to drop off the bag in Europe and have it shipped to me in Asia? I have a vintage box calf Kelly 32. Merci!



I brought in 3 bags 2 months ago. I'm in Germany btw. After 1 month I received a quote and an estimate that it will take approx. 10 more weeks.

Better ask your local boutique if they can ship overseas. Also, please don't forget that customs in the country you move to might want to charge you for it as it will be coming from Europe to you. I remember someone complaining about customs for exactly this, receiving a repaired bag from overseas.


----------



## megan_jock

CrackBerryCream said:


> I brought in 3 bags 2 months ago. I'm in Germany btw. After 1 month I received a quote and an estimate that it will take approx. 10 more weeks.
> 
> Better ask your local boutique if they can ship overseas. Also, please don't forget that customs in the country you move to might want to charge you for it as it will be coming from Europe to you. I remember someone complaining about customs for exactly this, receiving a repaired bag from overseas.


 Thank you for this! Do you mind sharing an estimate of cleaning charges? And any idea if they can keep the bag if I ever leave it here in Europe? We go here every June and December, on a normal year.... merci!


----------



## WhiteBus

megan_jock said:


> Hello. Has anyone brought a bag in to an Hermes Spa recently? I am currently living in Europe, quite close to France in fact. But we’re an expat family who might be relocating in a few months. We do have an Hermes boutique in the capital city of our duty post in Asia. Im just wondering if it’s better to drop off the bag in Europe and have it shipped to me in Asia? I have a vintage box calf Kelly 32. Merci!



There are some Hermes artisans working in Asia.  There is a lovely Hermes video on YouTube in the Footsteps Across the World series showing an Hermes artisan in Hong Kong.
Hermes. Luxury is that which can be repaired.

If you just want a spa and there is an in house artisan you might get an immediate assessment and the bag will be there for a few months - it could be quicker.
If there is no in-house artisan, the time-scale will extend
The bag has to be sent for assessment 
You have to agree what you want done
The work has to be carried out
The bag has to be returned 
Months not weeks


I think you would find it easier to deal with your local store once you are settled back in Asia rather than try to fit it in with visits to Paris.
There could be so many reasons why you would have problems collecting it once ready from Paris.
Strikes and riots, not to mention covid restrictions, all come to mind.


----------



## megan_jock

WhiteBus said:


> There are some Hermes artisans working in Asia.  There is a lovely Hermes video on YouTube in the Footsteps Across the World series showing an Hermes artisan in Hong Kong.
> Hermes. Luxury is that which can be repaired.
> 
> If you just want a spa and there is an in house artisan you might get an immediate assessment and the bag will be there for a few months - it could be quicker.
> If there is no in-house artisan, the time-scale will extend
> The bag has to be sent for assessment
> You have to agree what you want done
> The work has to be carried out
> The bag has to be returned
> Months not weeks
> 
> 
> I think you would find it easier to deal with your local store once you are settled back in Asia rather than try to fit it in with visits to Paris.
> There could be so many reasons why you would have problems collecting it once ready from Paris.
> Strikes and riots, not to mention covid restrictions, all come to mind.


Hello. Sorry I didnt say I was visiting Paris to drop off the bag. I am a resident in Europe and living close to France and we stay in Europe twice a year. Im just wondering if im better off leaving my bag in an Hermes Spa in EU or in Asia. I am concerned of the turnaround time and maybe if it’s of course, faster to have it done in EU


----------



## duggi84

I just dropped off my Museliere II for Spa and I'm excited and anxious!  I've asked for some rather specific things: (1) refurbish the silver metallic finish, (2) polish the gold hardware, and (3) remake the second liner for me since it's missing.  Unfortunately the Spa staff at the store all happened to be unexpectedly out today, so the person doing the intake wasn't really able to answer any difficult questions, but she took detailed notes.  I'm hoping to hear something back within the next week or two... wish me luck!


----------



## rk4265

Hi does anyone know how much it is to replace an evelyne strap


----------



## cravin

rk4265 said:


> Hi does anyone know how much it is to replace an evelyne strap



The straps are latched on so no need to send it out for repair.  You can just stop by the boutique and order a new one.


----------



## RJY

Hi,

I just got a Garden Party 36 in Negonda Ardoise from RealReal. They "misrepresented" the condition. Did not mention any issues on the exterior. It was a good price though and the only problem I found, so I was wondering if anyone knows if the (below) issue is fixable by Hermes and approximately how much it would cost in the US. 

TYIA.


----------



## WhiteBus

I can only see the loss of pigment.  There does not appear to be any damage to the grain or surface of the leather.  If you are lucky it might be fixed by a basic spa treatment which is around $300.
Would you be able to take it to an Hermes store with an in-house artisan?
That would be the best course of action because you might get an immediate opinion.


----------



## RJY

WhiteBus said:


> I can only see the loss of pigment.  There does not appear to be any damage to the grain or surface of the leather.  If you are lucky it might be fixed by a basic spa treatment which is around $300.
> Would you be able to take it to an Hermes store with an in-house artisan?
> That would be the best course of action because you might get an immediate opinion.


Thanks Whitebus. I have a boutique nearby that I was planning on visiting next week anyway, so I'll bring the GP with me for them to look. If RealReal is willing to take the amount I'll need to spend to fix it, I'll keep it. It's just such a pretty color and I don't think they make it anymore.


----------



## seccrenicche

Does anyone know if hermes will repair substantial corner wear on an Ardennes leather kelly? I’m talking about literal holes in leather like this:


----------



## WhiteBus

Hermes will replace panels - and you can imagine the cost of that!
But I don't think they will repair holes.
Apart from the hole, there is a lot of other wear in that corner.
If it is your bag and Hermes will not repair it, you could go down the non-Hermes route,
which would mean that Hermes would not touch it in the future, but that is unlikely to be a factor in this case.
If you are considering buying it? Don't!


----------



## anum.ksoofi

Hi guys 
I need help to figure out what to do. One of my Kelly 32 verso in swift has some leather damage on its four clou (bottom of the bag). I don’t know how it happened maybe due to hot weather or what. It’s not even a scratch. It looks like the leather is melted from a certain area. I can’t understand how the leather was damaged. It happened 3/4 years ago. I got the bag in 2011. It’s very much good in shape overall interior is also intact. And even the hardware.
I took it to a local store in dubai once and the SA told me I cannot be repaired. I was so disappointed. Although the damage is on the bottom and not very visible still back in my mind I’m not happy.  
Can anyone tell if their Kelly four clou (bottom leather) was ever changed or repaired. Or anyone with swift bag has such issue.


----------



## WhiteBus

anum.ksoofi said:


> Hi guys
> I need help to figure out what to do. One of my Kelly 32 verso in swift has some leather damage on its four clou (bottom of the bag). I don’t know how it happened maybe due to hot weather or what. It’s not even a scratch. It looks like the leather is melted from a certain area. I can’t understand how the leather was damaged. It happened 3/4 years ago. I got the bag in 2011. It’s very much good in shape overall interior is also intact. And even the hardware.
> I took it to a local store in dubai once and the SA told me I cannot be repaired. I was so disappointed. Although the damage is on the bottom and not very visible still back in my mind I’m not happy.
> Can anyone tell if their Kelly four clou (bottom leather) was ever changed or repaired. Or anyone with swift bag has such issue.




A photograph would be helpful.
I think you have misunderstood the terminology: 'four' is the number 4; 'clou' is stud or foot.
Did you buy the bag from an Hermes boutique in 2011?
You have already taken it to Hermes once and have been told that it cannot be repaired.
Do you have reason to believe that what you were told was not true?
You could approach Hermes again.
In order to replace the bottom panel, the bag would have to be more or less completely disassembled.

An alternative course of action could be to take it to a specialist leather repair shop, then you would loose the option for any other parts (e.g. the handle or turnlock) to be repaired by Hermes in the future.


----------



## HMuse

seccrenicche said:


> Does anyone know if hermes will repair substantial corner wear on an Ardennes leather kelly? I’m talking about literal holes in leather like this:
> 
> View attachment 5097208


Panel replacement is the only option i'm afraid. And its gonna be costly.


----------



## anum.ksoofi

WhiteBus said:


> A photograph would be helpful.
> I think you have misunderstood the terminology: 'four' is the number 4; 'clou' is stud or foot.
> Did you buy the bag from an Hermes boutique in 2011?
> You have already taken it to Hermes once and have been told that it cannot be repaired.
> Do you have reason to believe that what you were told was not true?
> You could approach Hermes again.
> In order to replace the bottom panel, the bag would have to be more or less completely disassembled.
> 
> An alternative course of action could be to take it to a specialist leather repair shop, then you would loose the option for any other parts (e.g. the handle or turnlock) to be repaired by Hermes in the future.





WhiteBus said:


> A photograph would be helpful.
> I think you have misunderstood the terminology: 'four' is the number 4; 'clou' is stud or foot.
> Did you buy the bag from an Hermes boutique in 2011?
> You have already taken it to Hermes once and have been told that it cannot be repaired.
> Do you have reason to believe that what you were told was not true?
> You could approach Hermes again.
> In order to replace the bottom panel, the bag would have to be more or less completely disassembled.
> 
> An alternative course of action could be to take it to a specialist leather repair shop, then you would loose the option for any other parts (e.g. the handle or turnlock) to be repaired by Hermes in the future.




Yes I purchased it from Harrods London.
Yes you’re right sorry I’m confusing it - so basically the patch is on the bottom leather of the bag.  
I was not convinced when they told me that it can’t be repaired. Maybe it was just one SA’s opinion. As long as I know he did not discuss about it with their manager or any expert.
So I am hoping to try my luck again.

I’m not convinced to take it to specialist repair shop.


----------



## WhiteBus

Thank you for the photographs.
You are wise not to wish to take it to anywhere other than Hermes.
The surface of the leather does not appear to be badly damaged; most of the grain looks visible in your picture; there is an area where the main colour is not there.
Hermes artisans can do wonders, but that area might be just too large.
I think the answer you were given before depends very much upon what you asked to be done.
If you are in UK the best thing would be to arrange to take it to Bond Street.
There was a time when you could get an on the spot opinion, but I don't know what the current staffing is.


----------



## anum.ksoofi

WhiteBus said:


> Thank you for the photographs.
> You are wise not to wish to take it to anywhere other than Hermes.
> The surface of the leather does not appear to be badly damaged; most of the grain looks visible in your picture; there is an area where the main colour is not there.
> Hermes artisans can do wonders, but that area might be just too large.
> I think the answer you were given before depends very much upon what you asked to be done.
> If you are in UK the best thing would be to arrange to take it to Bond Street.
> There was a time when you could get an on the spot opinion, but I don't know what the current staffing is.




Yes, I will try my luck at Bond Street too. I did mention to the staff at harrods boutique but they seemed to be least bothered. Somehow they’re always in a hurry lol. 

Thank you for the advise and great help. 
I hope I can sort this one out and get it repaired soon.


----------



## QuelleFromage

anum.ksoofi said:


> Yes I purchased it from Harrods London.
> Yes you’re right sorry I’m confusing it - so basically the patch is on the bottom leather of the bag.
> I was not convinced when they told me that it can’t be repaired. Maybe it was just one SA’s opinion. As long as I know he did not discuss about it with their manager or any expert.
> So I am hoping to try my luck again.
> 
> I’m not convinced to take it to specialist repair shop.


If you didn't speak to an artisan at Hermès, I wouldn't assume that repair opinion is correct. This looks like a stain from some kind of substance that has damaged the leather (I have a similar spot on an Epsom agenda cover). This is an Eclat (So Flash) bag, yes? Tadelakt? That is a delicate leather and even water can cause damage.
It can probably at least be polished over. It's worth taking to a store that has its own after-sales care team.
Meanwhile take comfort that it is on the bottom of the bag, and the bag is beautiful.


----------



## anum.ksoofi

QuelleFromage said:


> If you didn't speak to an artisan at Hermès, I wouldn't assume that repair opinion is correct. This looks like a stain from some kind of substance that has damaged the leather (I have a similar spot on an Epsom agenda cover). This is an Eclat (So Flash) bag, yes? Tadelakt? That is a delicate leather and even water can cause damage.
> It can probably at least be polished over. It's worth taking to a store that has its own after-sales care team.
> Meanwhile take comfort that it is on the bottom of the bag, and the bag is beautiful.




Hi,
Thank you 
Yesss exactly, it is Rubis-Rose Tyrien.
So gutted about this leather blister. Hope Hermès artisans can fix  the maximum.

I’ve been quite hesitant to carry it or take it out of the box now. It’s such a delicate beauty.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

anum.ksoofi said:


> Hi,
> Thank you
> Yesss exactly, it is Rubis-Rose Tyrien.
> So gutted about this leather blister. Hope Hermès artisans can fix  the maximum.
> 
> I’ve been quite hesitant to carry it or take it out of the box now. It’s such a delicate beauty.


looking at the photo I agree with @QuelleFromage it looks like you unknowingly placed the bag on something which has eaten away the dye or something-since this happened some years ago it wouldn't have been hand sanitiser but perhaps something similar? 
I suspect that at the very least you have that panel redid by Hermes so that although the damage will still be there it will be less apparent when carried.


----------



## step2005

Very happy with H cleaning service. This bag is almost 10 yo. I carried it consistently from work to gym to playground for 5 years before sending it to the spa.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Took my 1956 Rouge H Kelly 35 to Hermès Atlanta for repair on May 19. The SA who took it in told me that it should not need to go to Paris and could be repaired in the US, and that I should receive a quote in 2 weeks. No one else had done any work on it but someone did try to touch up color on a few spots. I told him I did not want a perfect bag, all I wanted was repairs mitigate further damage snd the finish/scrapes/etc to remain as is. I waited a full three weeks for an estimate, making sure to check my junk folder along with my email inbox, and…nothing.
Well, after having to drive 40 minutes each way and physically go to the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent last Saturday to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to acknowledge my email or respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “damaged beyond repair”. The SA helping me said a manager claimed to email
me about it, but I verified my email address and have been checking my multiple times a day for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I immediately took it to a local well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse. I will let you know how it turns out. Their estimate was less than I expected and included work on the inside pockets that Hermès would not do.


----------



## HMuse

BowieFan1971 said:


> Took my 1956 Rouge H Kelly 35 to Hermès Atlanta for repair on May 19. The SA who took it in told me that it should not need to go to Paris and could be repaired in the US, and that I should receive a quote in 2 weeks. No one else had done any work on it but someone did try to touch up color on a few spots. I told him I did not want a perfect bag, all I wanted was repairs mitigate further damage snd the finish/scrapes/etc to remain as is. I waited a full three weeks for an estimate, making sure to check my junk folder along with my email inbox, and…nothing.
> Well, after having to drive 40 minutes each way and physically go to the store because they did not respond to two phone calls/messages I left 3 days apart or an email I sent last Saturday to the SA I have been working with (can’t honestly call him my SA now since he couldn’t be bothered to acknowledge my email or respond), I was told they would not work on my Kelly. It was “damaged beyond repair”. The SA helping me said a manager claimed to email
> me about it, but I verified my email address and have been checking my multiple times a day for two weeks just to be sure I did not miss it. Nobody from Hermès sent me an email. The SA went to the back and brought me my bag and said he didn’t understand why they said it was damaged beyond repair. To be honest, I don’t think it ever left the store. I realize I am not a high dollar customer, but I did want to purchase there regularly. Now I am left with a very bad taste after this transaction and feel pushed aside/unwelcome. I immediately took it to a local well reviewed leather shop, who took it in and said it was not that bad, that they have seen (and repaired) far worse. I will let you know how it turns out. Their estimate was less than I expected and included work on the inside pockets that Hermès would not do.



Sorry to hear about the commotion. Any pictures of your bag? I doubt the bag is beyond repair, even if a major overhaul is needed. Bags sent in for repair will always be assessed and customer notified about the estimate costs and waiting time. This is the standard protocol for all H stores around the world. Did you manage to talk to the SM?. i would NOT recommend sending the bag to other repair stores other than H, you are risking future rejection if H artistian found out that repairs have been done elsewhere. Good luck!


----------



## BowieFan1971

HMuse said:


> Sorry to hear about the commotion. Any pictures of your bag? I doubt the bag is beyond repair, even if a major overhaul is needed. Bags sent in for repair will always be assessed and customer notified about the estimate costs and waiting time. This is the standard protocol for all H stores around the world. Did you manage to talk to the SM?. i would NOT recommend sending the bag to other repair stores other than H, you are risking future rejection if H artistian found out that repairs have been done elsewhere. Good luck!


The bag is far from beyond repair. H already made it clear they have no interest in working on the bag, so I went with the best option left to me. If the repairs are done even decently, let alone well, I will just use the same place for future repairs. They have a good reputation. 
My biggest issue with H is, if they already decided from the start to not work on it, why did they not contact me and tell me to get my bag? Why ignore my messages and email? Why tell me only after I decided to drive there to get an update and hand me my bag like it was there waiting for me to pick it up. If they had sent it out and it came back, how long were they going to let it sit there before contacting me? And if it never left the store, why even take it in if they were not going to let a craftsman decide? Why hold it for a month or more? Ths all what I don’t understand and reflects unprofessionalism. I was in sales and marketing for 20+ years…a professional does not push things off, ignore a customer and leave them hanging. That is a guaranteed way to turn a difficut or awkward situation into a nightmare. I am not one to raise my voice or throw a tantrum, but if I was, this is the kind of behavior that provokes those who do.


----------



## jyyanks

I’m so sorry to hear that your store was not able to fix your bag. Personally (I’m obviously no expert), I don’t see why they can’t send to Paris as I know Paris does seemingly impossible repairs. That said, if you haven’t taken it somewhere else, I know one of the members here (don’t know if I’m allowed to mention her name) does some beautiful work and can make this bag look good as new.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> The bag is far from beyond repair. H already made it clear they have no interest in working on the bag, so I went with the best option left to me. If the repairs are done even decently, let alone well, I will just use the same place for future repairs. They have a good reputation.
> My biggest issue with H is, if they already decided from the start to not work on it, why did they not contact me and tell me to get my bag? Why ignore my messages and email? Why tell me only after I decided to drive there to get an update and hand me my bag like it was there waiting for me to pick it up. If they had sent it out and it came back, how long were they going to let it sit there before contacting me? And if it never left the store, why even take it in if they were not going to let a craftsman decide? Why hold it for a month or more? Ths all what I don’t understand and reflects unprofessionalism. I was in sales and marketing for 20+ years…a professional does not push things off, ignore a customer and leave them hanging. That is a guaranteed way to turn a difficut or awkward situation into a nightmare. I am not one to raise my voice or throw a tantrum, but if I was, this is the kind of behavior that provokes those who do.
> 
> View attachment 5113367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113376


I think she's beautiful   she's 4 years older than me and I have many more battle scars and creases than your bag.
Saddened to hear how you were treated .


----------



## BowieFan1971

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I think she's beautiful   she's 4 years older than me and I have many more battle scars and creases than your bag.
> Saddened to hear how you were treated .


Thanks! Can’t wait to get her back! She is very special and I love her just the way she is! I just want to be able to use her safely.


----------



## girlhasbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Can’t wait to get her back! She is very special and I love her just the way she is! I just want to be able to use her safely.


As an option have you reached out to Leather Surgeons. Gerry and his team are great and they do fabulous work.


----------



## girlhasbags

Has anyone had experience with getting Ardennes spa'd how did it come out? I am thinking of buying a vintage bag. Any pictures would be great! Thanks


----------



## BowieFan1971

girlhasbags said:


> As an option have you reached out to Leather Surgeons. Gerry and his team are great and they do fabulous work.


Thanks, but I found a well reviewed local repair shop. Should have it in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## girlhasbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks, but I found a well reviewed local repair shop. Should have it in 4-6 weeks.


Great. Please share when she gets back. I am considering a Vintage Kelly in Ardennes it will need a spa. I am so confused I am also struggling with a B35 and 40 in Raisin. There can only be one.. decisions


----------



## 336

Does anyone have a rough idea how much a loose turnlock would be to fix or replace?


----------



## lil_twin_stars

Styleanyone said:


> All the bags from spa will have new dustbags. You don’t have to bring your dustbag when you drop off at the H spa. I got new dustbags for mine.



I’m not that sure this is standard practice across all H stores.. I sent my B30 in for spa last year at Singapore’s H store n they told me to leave my dustbag behind with the bag. They did not give a new dustbag, instead they returned the same dustbag after spa done.


----------



## HMuse

BowieFan1971 said:


> The bag is far from beyond repair. H already made it clear they have no interest in working on the bag, so I went with the best option left to me. If the repairs are done even decently, let alone well, I will just use the same place for future repairs. They have a good reputation.
> My biggest issue with H is, if they already decided from the start to not work on it, why did they not contact me and tell me to get my bag? Why ignore my messages and email? Why tell me only after I decided to drive there to get an update and hand me my bag like it was there waiting for me to pick it up. If they had sent it out and it came back, how long were they going to let it sit there before contacting me? And if it never left the store, why even take it in if they were not going to let a craftsman decide? Why hold it for a month or more? Ths all what I don’t understand and reflects unprofessionalism. I was in sales and marketing for 20+ years…a professional does not push things off, ignore a customer and leave them hanging. That is a guaranteed way to turn a difficut or awkward situation into a nightmare. I am not one to raise my voice or throw a tantrum, but if I was, this is the kind of behavior that provokes those who do.
> 
> View attachment 5113367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113376



i understand your frustrations and honestly, i would demand to speak to the manager to ge the issues resolved. With call back quotes and repair estimate really depends on the workload of the store ( whether there's an inhouse artisan). i once sent my B for a minor colour touchup ( it took about 2 months for a quote and 9 months till it was returned to me). That is a very well loved vintage K, hope you can revive her look to last even longer. Best of luck!


----------



## Naynaykilla

May I ask what location you are at? Was the crafts person on site to do the assessment? I had my box Kelly refreshed a year ago, I am located in NYC so had the benefit of having a flagship store with in house craftsman here to give me a yes/no on repairs immediately. But I had several scratches and some handle discoloration and he fixed it all. It took 4 months but my bag came back pristine like essentially brand new. I wish I had before photos to show you. But attached is my bag post spa!

I would see if you have a flagship store close by where you can bring your bag for a second opinion. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> The bag is far from beyond repair. H already made it clear they have no interest in working on the bag, so I went with the best option left to me. If the repairs are done even decently, let alone well, I will just use the same place for future repairs. They have a good reputation.
> My biggest issue with H is, if they already decided from the start to not work on it, why did they not contact me and tell me to get my bag? Why ignore my messages and email? Why tell me only after I decided to drive there to get an update and hand me my bag like it was there waiting for me to pick it up. If they had sent it out and it came back, how long were they going to let it sit there before contacting me? And if it never left the store, why even take it in if they were not going to let a craftsman decide? Why hold it for a month or more? Ths all what I don’t understand and reflects unprofessionalism. I was in sales and marketing for 20+ years…a professional does not push things off, ignore a customer and leave them hanging. That is a guaranteed way to turn a difficut or awkward situation into a nightmare. I am not one to raise my voice or throw a tantrum, but if I was, this is the kind of behavior that provokes those who do.
> 
> View attachment 5113367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113376


----------



## sbones

336 said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea how much a loose turnlock would be to fix or replace?


My turnlock was replaced on my Kelly recently and it cost £145 (in the UK). Not sure about cost elsewhere


----------



## MinaParis

Hello, does any one has the experience of Chamonix in SPA? 
or if H can repair this kind of deeper scratches on the saddles leather? I believe it's Chamonix naturel, and i just find these two deep scratches , heartbroken ....


----------



## BowieFan1971

Naynaykilla said:


> May I ask what location you are at? Was the crafts person on site to do the assessment? I had my box Kelly refreshed a year ago, I am located in NYC so had the benefit of having a flagship store with in house craftsman here to give me a yes/no on repairs immediately. But I had several scratches and some handle discoloration and he fixed it all. It took 4 months but my bag came back pristine like essentially brand new. I wish I had before photos to show you. But attached is my bag post spa!
> 
> I would see if you have a flagship store close by where you can bring your bag for a second opinion.


It was in Atlanta. I have been told in the past (about 2-3 months ago) when I asked for a monogram for my Bolide that it had to be sent to NYC because H did not have a local craftsman. This makes sense…it’s one of their smaller stores. Yet magically, when a manager called me after I contacted H customer service, not only did they have a local craftsman who looked at and rejected my bag, as “damaged beyond repair”, this magical craftsman happened to have worked in Paris in the past, so was super knowledgeable about what repairs Paris would or wouldn’t accept. At that point, the bag was with another shop and I wasn’t going to argue with her or call out her store’s inconsistency.

I’m over it. I will not shop there again, only buy pre/loved and send my bags to this other place as long as they do a good job with this one. H has shown me they really aren’t interested in serving me or want my business.


----------



## Naynaykilla

I’m so sorry the store made you feel that way! Trust me when I say, it takes a lot of time to find a good match at H. Not all stores will treat you this way, if you ever make your way to a flagship store I would give them a chance to look at your bag. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> It was in Atlanta. I have been told in the past (about 2-3 months ago) when I asked for a monogram for my Bolide that it had to be sent to NYC because H did not have a local craftsman. This makes sense…it’s one of their smaller stores. Yet magically, when a manager called me after I contacted H customer service, not only did they have a local craftsman who looked at and rejected my bag, as “damaged beyond repair”, this magical craftsman happened to have worked in Paris in the past, so was super knowledgeable about what repairs Paris would or wouldn’t accept. At that point, the bag was with another shop and I wasn’t going to argue with her or call out her store’s inconsistency.
> 
> I’m over it. I will not shop there again, only buy pre/loved and send my bags to this other place as long as they do a good job with this one. H has shown me they really aren’t interested in serving me or want my business.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Naynaykilla said:


> I’m so sorry the store made you feel that way! Trust me when I say, it takes a lot of time to find a good match at H. Not all stores will treat you this way, if you ever make your way to a flagship store I would give them a chance to look at your bag.


Thanks, but it will be fixed by then. And H won’t touch it after that because someone else worked on it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BowieFan1971 said:


> The bag is far from beyond repair. H already made it clear they have no interest in working on the bag, so I went with the best option left to me. If the repairs are done even decently, let alone well, I will just use the same place for future repairs. They have a good reputation.
> My biggest issue with H is, if they already decided from the start to not work on it, why did they not contact me and tell me to get my bag? Why ignore my messages and email? Why tell me only after I decided to drive there to get an update and hand me my bag like it was there waiting for me to pick it up. If they had sent it out and it came back, how long were they going to let it sit there before contacting me? And if it never left the store, why even take it in if they were not going to let a craftsman decide? Why hold it for a month or more? Ths all what I don’t understand and reflects unprofessionalism. I was in sales and marketing for 20+ years…a professional does not push things off, ignore a customer and leave them hanging. That is a guaranteed way to turn a difficut or awkward situation into a nightmare. I am not one to raise my voice or throw a tantrum, but if I was, this is the kind of behavior that provokes those who do.
> 
> View attachment 5113367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113376



You're 1000% right, this bag isn't anywhere close to "beyond repair". I have seen wrecked bags turned in to both Madison and BH, and accepted. I am SO sorry you had this experience. H is like this....sometimes amazing but sometimes inexplicably awful, usually due to bad store management. It is inexcusable. 


lil_twin_stars said:


> I’m not that sure this is standard practice across all H stores.. I sent my B30 in for spa last year at Singapore’s H store n they told me to leave my dustbag behind with the bag. They did not give a new dustbag, instead they returned the same dustbag after spa done.


I've maybe gotten a new dustbag from spa ONCE out of many, many spas. I keep hearing that I will, but nope. $350 and they can't spare a dustbag


----------



## Naynaykilla

I agree with your sentiment! 

And re: dust bags, Madison has always given me new dust bags, in fact they tell me to take my original home with me when I drop off. Now resulting in my having 3 extra dust bags from taking my bags in for maintenance spas



QuelleFromage said:


> You're 1000% right, this bag isn't anywhere close to "beyond repair". I have seen wrecked bags turned in to both Madison and BH, and accepted. I am SO sorry you had this experience. H is like this....sometimes amazing but sometimes inexplicably awful, usually due to bad store management. It is inexcusable.
> 
> I've maybe gotten a new dustbag from spa ONCE out of many, many spas. I keep hearing that I will, but nope. $350 and they can't spare a dustbag


----------



## nymeria

Same- NEVER left without a new dustbag. And that goes for any vintage bag, which when brought, had none to start with, and left in a brand new one.


----------



## biorin

Has anyone had luck with spa removing dye transfer? I realized I had a blue silk mask that has now stained a wallet and the inside of a bag... I just got both, so hesitant to already ship them off. Is this something that could be done in NY, or more likely a Paris issue? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## BowieFan1971

biorin said:


> Has anyone had luck with spa removing dye transfer? I realized I had a blue silk mask that has now stained a wallet and the inside of a bag... I just got both, so hesitant to already ship them off. Is this something that could be done in NY, or more likely a Paris issue? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


H will not touch the inside of any bag, probably a NYC issue on the wallet.


----------



## biorin

BowieFan1971 said:


> H will not touch the inside of any bag, probably a NYC issue on the wallet.


Thank you for the insight -- that's so interesting, I wonder why that is.


----------



## QuelleFromage

biorin said:


> Has anyone had luck with spa removing dye transfer? I realized I had a blue silk mask that has now stained a wallet and the inside of a bag... I just got both, so hesitant to already ship them off. Is this something that could be done in NY, or more likely a Paris issue? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


NY's after-sales care is excellent (except for scarves, which they send out and you are at the mercy of an outside cleaner). I think they should be able to handle your wallet.
There are some tips in the reference section on removing ink stains on an interior....that may help you. I get the feeling H does not touch interiors anymore because they were brought one too many unspeakable situations...I don't even want to imagine!


----------



## biorin

QuelleFromage said:


> NY's after-sales care is excellent (except for scarves, which they send out and you are at the mercy of an outside cleaner). I think they should be able to handle your wallet.
> There are some tips in the reference section on removing ink stains on an interior....that may help you. I get the feeling H does not touch interiors anymore because they were brought one too many unspeakable situations...I don't even want to imagine!


I can only imagine what they’ve seen! Thank you for the reference. I’m just a bit hesitant to DIY as it seems like the dye-removing treatments can be a bit strong and potentially remove the color of the leather. I presume having someone work on the interior wouldn’t then disqualify it from H spa for other work since they don’t do that anyway?


----------



## Naynaykilla

biorin said:


> Has anyone had luck with spa removing dye transfer? I realized I had a blue silk mask that has now stained a wallet and the inside of a bag... I just got both, so hesitant to already ship them off. Is this something that could be done in NY, or more likely a Paris issue? Any thoughts would be appreciated!



Hi, so Hermès won’t touch interiors at all. But the wallet I’m assuming is the exterior can potentially be something they can address for you, depending on leather type and how stained it is. But if your local to NY and can go to Madison, it doesn’t hurt to try and see what can be done


----------



## jellyfishb

Hello, I'm an Hermes newbie and contemplating my first bag purchase, a Birkin 35 in Ardennes leather. There is a bag that I'm looking at purchasing, where the glazing on the handles has worn off (please see pic from seller). Would the Hermes spa be able to redo the glazing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteBus

My experience would suggest that it would be done as part of the standard spa service.


----------



## jellyfishb

WhiteBus said:


> My experience would suggest that it would be done as part of the standard spa service.



Thank you! That's good to know.


----------



## MissIn

jellyfishb said:


> Hello, I'm an Hermes newbie and contemplating my first bag purchase, a Birkin 35 in Ardennes leather. There is a bag that I'm looking at purchasing, where the glazing on the handles has worn off (please see pic from seller). Would the Hermes spa be able to redo the glazing? Thanks in advance.


I second WhiteBus reply that the glazing will be done with just the regular H spa service.


----------



## Leekeum

Naynaykilla said:


> May I ask what location you are at? Was the crafts person on site to do the assessment? I had my box Kelly refreshed a year ago, I am located in NYC so had the benefit of having a flagship store with in house craftsman here to give me a yes/no on repairs immediately. But I had several scratches and some handle discoloration and he fixed it all. It took 4 months but my bag came back pristine like essentially brand new. I wish I had before photos to show you. But attached is my bag post spa!
> 
> I would see if you have a flagship store close by where you can bring your bag for a second opinion.



Your bag looks amazing!!! May I ask what the condition was like before? I have a box kelly that has some glazing rubbed off and one corner is kind of chipped, if that makes sense. Wondering if H spa will bring it back to life too?


----------



## Leekeum

Would Hermes spa be able to repair a this corner wear? It’s a box calf Kelly sellier.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Leekeum said:


> Your bag looks amazing!!! May I ask what the condition was like before? I have a box kelly that has some glazing rubbed off and one corner is kind of chipped, if that makes sense. Wondering if H spa will bring it back to life too?



Thank you! I had scuffs on the handle, scratches on the front back and base and corner wear, all of which they took care of beautifully!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Leekeum said:


> Would Hermes spa be able to repair a this corner wear? It’s a box calf Kelly sellier.
> 
> View attachment 5125701


Yes  box is so great because it can so easily be repaired as compared to other leathers. Even though it’s more prone to scratching I still think because it can be spasd so easily it’s a great leather


----------



## roses-and-bananas

Just wondered how it works if you take an older bag into the Hermes spa. I have a Kelly Mou from 2005 in vert anise togo which is missing a strap. Would Hermes produce a new strap for this or would it be a case of them returning the bag and saying they can't help? Would love to know people's experiences.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I would take it to a H store and get their thoughts.


----------



## Hermesislife76

I have used the spa two times in the USA. It takes about three months but both times I was happy with my Jypsiere upkeep and the results. My bags were in a great condition anyway but they kindly gave me new hardware at the front, not the Hermes stamp part though. I had a couple of minor scratches but now they are nice and new with the plastic on them, I didn't even ask for that I just wanted the leather cleaned and maintained. They also replaced my dust bag. If I recall right, my repair for my 37 was $350 dollars or somewhere close to that. Also, I wash my dust bags with a clear detergent. I'm not so worried about washing them they always come out clean and nice, but the oils in detergents long term could this hurt the bag with transfer? I thoroughly wash them by hand after the machine and make sure no bubbles come out. But its always something I wondered. Also since I live in a humid state, would it be a good idea to pack my bags with acid free tissue when storing them? I currently have a small breathable bag filled with cotton swabs. And I always wondered what is the best way for storing a Jypsiere. Laying flat in the box, or standing in the box in the dust bag with the lid open for air? Should I have pillow at the back like storage for the Kelly? And lastly the straps, is it best to wrap them in a coil and store them separately? Really these bags are like taking care of little babies. HAHA Thanks


----------



## Cordeliere

Is there a resident craftsperson in Miami?


----------



## WhiteBus

Hermesislife76 said:


> I have used the spa two times in the USA. It takes about three months but both times I was happy with my Jypsiere upkeep and the results. My bags were in a great condition anyway but they kindly gave me new hardware at the front, not the Hermes stamp part though. I had a couple of minor scratches but now they are nice and new with the plastic on them, I didn't even ask for that I just wanted the leather cleaned and maintained. They also replaced my dust bag. If I recall right, my repair for my 37 was $350 dollars or somewhere close to that. Also, I wash my dust bags with a clear detergent. I'm not so worried about washing them they always come out clean and nice, but the oils in detergents long term could this hurt the bag with transfer? I thoroughly wash them by hand after the machine and make sure no bubbles come out. But its always something I wondered. Also since I live in a humid state, would it be a good idea to pack my bags with acid free tissue when storing them? I currently have a small breathable bag filled with cotton swabs. And I always wondered what is the best way for storing a Jypsiere. Laying flat in the box, or standing in the box in the dust bag with the lid open for air? Should I have pillow at the back like storage for the Kelly? And lastly the straps, is it best to wrap them in a coil and store them separately? Really these bags are like taking care of little babies. HAHA Thanks



If you live in a humid state you should be cautious about 'packing' your bags.
You need to ensure that there is free flow of air around them.
Boxes, even with the lid off, might not be the best idea.
Take them out from where you store them and use them regularly.


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

I recently obtained a vintage kelly 28 in Ardennes in spectacular condition - noir, GHW.

Due to her age, I thought she could still do with a spa but when I took it into my store, my SA was also shocked at the condition and how well kept it was for the age of the bag. She told me there was no point in currently sending the bag off to spa as it was in good condition and it would need to be sent to France and spa/repair times are long currently. She told me to enjoy the bag and to get it spa’d when I see more obvious signs of wear.

My question is, given that Ardennes is a discontinued leather, would Hermes be able to repair a handle or a tear, for example, in such a bag that is made in a discontinued leather?


----------



## WhiteBus

LifestyledchoicesL said:


> I recently obtained a vintage kelly 28 in Ardennes in spectacular condition - noir, GHW.
> 
> Due to her age, I thought she could still do with a spa but when I took it into my store, my SA was also shocked at the condition and how well kept it was for the age of the bag. She told me there was no point in currently sending the bag off to spa as it was in good condition and it would need to be sent to France and spa/repair times are long currently. She told me to enjoy the bag and to get it spa’d when I see more obvious signs of wear.
> 
> My question is, given that Ardennes is a discontinued leather, would Hermes be able to repair a handle or a tear, for example, in such a bag that is made in a discontinued leather?



Probably.  Hermes does have some supplies of discontinued leathers and colours.
The artisans like to work on vintage bags.
It was good to read that your SA gave you such sensible advice.


----------



## kura

Hi all, how frequent do you send your bags for maintenance? I live in a humid climate so I wonder if I should send it in more frequently.


----------



## WhiteBus

In a humid climate it is more important that air can circulate around your bags when not in use than frequent spa-ing.  Drying out is not your problem, but mould developing might be. That is why you need to use and examine your bags frequently. Prevention not cure.  Air-con can help, but it will not stop your need to be diligent, just as you are with everything.


----------



## lmac408

Hi all. Just want to share a recent repair story. I rarely wear my birkins these days (I moved from NYC to SEA, which is a fashion wasteland), but I was cleaning out my closet and noticed one had a small tear along the top edge down to the stitching. I have no idea how it happened, but I was horrified. I jumped in the car and took the bag to the Bellevue store without an appointment or an SA (I tend to shop in Europe). They kindly saw me and agreed to send the bag for repair. They didn’t ask for a receipt (though I had it - I purchased the bag in Paris). They weren’t sure what was possible or how much it might cost.

I decided to text the SA who helped me earlier this week (about 4 weeks after I dropped the bag off) just to see if the bag had made it safely to France. She said that it actually just got back and was repaired for no cost. I was so confused and thought she must be mistaken…

Well, I picked up the bag yesterday and she’s as good as new! The SA didn’t know why it was free or how they did it so fast - I guess I just got lucky? 

Hermès really earned my loyalty after this - I’m headed to Paris in October and long overdue for some shopping!


----------



## duggi84

lmac408 said:


> Hi all. Just want to share a recent repair story. I rarely wear my birkins these days (I moved from NYC to SEA, which is a fashion wasteland), but I was cleaning out my closet and noticed one had a small tear along the top edge down to the stitching. I have no idea how it happened, but I was horrified. I jumped in the car and took the bag to the Bellevue store without an appointment or an SA (I tend to shop in Europe). They kindly saw me and agreed to send the bag for repair. They didn’t ask for a receipt (though I had it - I purchased the bag in Paris). They weren’t sure what was possible or how much it might cost.
> 
> I decided to text the SA who helped me earlier this week (about 4 weeks after I dropped the bag off) just to see if the bag had made it safely to France. She said that it actually just got back and was repaired for no cost. I was so confused and thought she must be mistaken…
> 
> Well, I picked up the bag yesterday and she’s as good as new! The SA didn’t know why it was free or how they did it so fast - I guess I just got lucky?
> 
> Hermès really earned my loyalty after this - I’m headed to Paris in October and long overdue for some shopping!



This is a wonderful story to hear!


----------



## Tonimichelle

lmac408 said:


> Hi all. Just want to share a recent repair story. I rarely wear my birkins these days (I moved from NYC to SEA, which is a fashion wasteland), but I was cleaning out my closet and noticed one had a small tear along the top edge down to the stitching. I have no idea how it happened, but I was horrified. I jumped in the car and took the bag to the Bellevue store without an appointment or an SA (I tend to shop in Europe). They kindly saw me and agreed to send the bag for repair. They didn’t ask for a receipt (though I had it - I purchased the bag in Paris). They weren’t sure what was possible or how much it might cost.
> 
> I decided to text the SA who helped me earlier this week (about 4 weeks after I dropped the bag off) just to see if the bag had made it safely to France. She said that it actually just got back and was repaired for no cost. I was so confused and thought she must be mistaken…
> 
> Well, I picked up the bag yesterday and she’s as good as new! The SA didn’t know why it was free or how they did it so fast - I guess I just got lucky?
> 
> Hermès really earned my loyalty after this - I’m headed to Paris in October and long overdue for some shopping!


H Aftersales can be really wonderful! My most recent experience wasn’t as big a deal, but I contacted H in February (emailed as we were in lockdown) regarding replacing the tirette (hanging cord for the clochette) for my 2005 Birkin as it was split. Paris made it for me along with a replacement clochette (just in case I needed it) sent it to my home in April, totally free of charge! I’ve purchased items in France on quite a few occasions but only one small thing in my home country and they didn’t ask for my details on that occasion so it wasn’t purchase history. I was convinced they mixed me up with someone else  . It’s a little thing but it absolutely made my day!


----------



## girlhasbags

MinaParis said:


> Hello, does any one has the experience of Chamonix in SPA?
> or if H can repair this kind of deeper scratches on the saddles leather? I believe it's Chamonix naturel, and i just find these two deep scratches , heartbroken ....


Question. Where you able to get your bag repaired?


----------



## TheTravelBunny

My recent H spa experience has been quite awful… I sent my full Diamond Kelly watch with an alligator band for cleaning and they sent it back damaged *and* charged me nearly $500!! I had them sent it back again and they’re saying they won’t charge me again to try to fix it -__- but they really should be refunding me especially if they can’t fix what they did to it! Seeing the differences in all the experiences people have, I wonder if it’s the store or the SA who is the gatekeeper for how the H spa decides to charge? Also, any advice with my situation is welcome! Thank you!


----------



## duggi84

TheTravelBunny said:


> My recent H spa experience has been quite awful… I sent my full Diamond Kelly watch with an alligator band for cleaning and they sent it back damaged *and* charged me nearly $500!! I had them sent it back again and they’re saying they won’t charge me again to try to fix it -__- but they really should be refunding me especially if they can’t fix what they did to it! Seeing the differences in all the experiences people have, I wonder if it’s the store or the SA who is the gatekeeper for how the H spa decides to charge? Also, any advice with my situation is welcome! Thank you!



This is unfortunate...hopefully Hermès will make it right.  Sounds like a very nice watch!  As far as pricing, the craftsperson creates the quote based on work and materials and relays that to the Aftercare Team/your SA.


----------



## BowieFan1971

The 1956 bag Hermès said was damaged beyond repair and refused to touch… Santana Leather, $820. Price included reattaching torn interior pockets.


----------



## megan_jock

BowieFan1971 said:


> The bag Hermès said was damaged beyond repair and refused to touch… Santana Leather, $820. Price included reattaching torn interior pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183978
> View attachment 5183979
> View attachment 5183981
> View attachment 5183982
> View attachment 5183983
> View attachment 5183984
> View attachment 5183985
> View attachment 5183986
> View attachment 5183987
> View attachment 5183989
> View attachment 5183990


So nice!!!


----------



## candice koo

Hi all,
I’m considering buying a vintage box kelly, but the seller told me there are “marks” at the back. Can anyone identify if the leather is cracking


----------



## HMuse

BowieFan1971 said:


> The 1956 bag Hermès said was damaged beyond repair and refused to touch… Santana Leather, $820. Price included reattaching torn interior pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183978
> View attachment 5183979
> View attachment 5183981
> View attachment 5183982
> View attachment 5183983
> View attachment 5183984
> View attachment 5183985
> View attachment 5183986
> View attachment 5183987
> View attachment 5183989
> View attachment 5183990


damn she aged like fine wine...congrats


----------



## BowieFan1971

HMuse said:


> damn she aged like fine wine...congrats


Thanks! Love her!

When I showed my DH the bag after repairs, he said “How old is that bag? That isn’t the 50 year old bag.” I said “No, it’s the 65 year old bag.” Mind. Blown.

That’s Hermès….


----------



## renee_nyc

Hi everyone. I’ve been on the hunt for a Christine bag for awhile and finally got one in the color I wanted.

It needs a lot of TLC, but the leather isn’t dry or cracked other than the stitching coming apart on one of the straps.

I’m in NYC so I could take it to Madison Ave, but I’ve bought most of my Hermès in France and don’t have a relationship with any of the SA’s there so I’m not sure they’d take the bag. It’s also not a Birkin or Kelly so I can’t see an artisan wanting to spend time on it.

I’d be grateful for anyone’s thoughts. Should I take it to Leather Spa or send to Leather Surgeons? Or try with the spa because you never know?


----------



## QuelleFromage

renee_nyc said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve been on the hunt for a Christine bag for awhile and finally got one in the color I wanted.
> 
> It needs a lot of TLC, but the leather isn’t dry or cracked other than the stitching coming apart on one of the straps.
> 
> I’m in NYC so I could take it to Madison Ave, but I’ve bought most of my Hermès in France and don’t have a relationship with any of the SA’s there so I’m not sure they’d take the bag. It’s also not a Birkin or Kelly so I can’t see an artisan wanting to spend time on it.
> 
> I’d be grateful for anyone’s thoughts. Should I take it to Leather Spa or send to Leather Surgeons? Or try with the spa because you never know?


Of course they will accept it - it's an Hermès bag. Many of the artisans love working on vintage bags or discontinued styles. Edouard at Madison is wonderful (and if you are French/speak French so much the better). And this bag just needs a clean and re-stitch (and some resin probably). 
It will probably cost a bit more, but if you take it elsewhere you can't take it to H later.

Christines are great! I passed up a Barenia one a long time ago and still regret it.


----------



## Rouge H

+100000^
You’re Christine is lovely and a find in that color…Hermes will work magic on it and you will be happy❤️
please give us the reveal once she’s done.


----------



## renee_nyc

Double post


----------



## renee_nyc

You have both convinced me to take it there and see what happens. Thank you!

I will post updates once I have them



QuelleFromage said:


> Of course they will accept it - it's an Hermès bag. Many of the artisans love working on vintage bags or discontinued styles. Edouard at Madison is wonderful (and if you are French/speak French so much the better). And this bag just needs a clean and re-stitch (and some resin probably).
> It will probably cost a bit more, but if you take it elsewhere you can't take it to H later.
> 
> Christines are great! I passed up a Barenia one a long time ago and still regret it.





Rouge H said:


> +100000^
> You’re Christine is lovely and a find in that color…Hermes will work magic on it and you will be happy❤
> please give us the reveal once she’s done.


----------



## renee_nyc

I took the Christine into Madison over the weekend. They were lovely and even touched up my watch strap while I was waiting. 

I got a note this morning saying they had looked at the bag and would recommend sending it to Paris for a strap replacement.

Given that we’re heading into winter when I tend to wear darker colors, I’m fine to send it away for 6 months, especially because there’s no place on earth that will do a better job.

Thanks again for encouraging me to take the bag in!


----------



## huanhuankan

resin glazing repair can be done locally or need to be sent to Pairs?
Anyone has done spa recently? how long does it take?


----------



## WhiteBus

huanhuankan said:


> resin glazing repair can be done locally or need to be sent to Pairs?
> Anyone has done spa recently? how long does it take?


It depends where 'locally' is


----------



## QuelleFromage

huanhuankan said:


> resin glazing repair can be done locally or need to be sent to Pairs?
> Anyone has done spa recently? how long does it take?


Usually can be done locally (as long as the store has an artisan). 

Spa is usually quoted at 8-10 weeks even if they are averaging 2 weeks. In my experience they will always overstate the time to avoid frustrated customers.


----------



## teatew

I'm in the Vegas area - curious if anyone has had a spa experience here?   Looking to bring some of my wife's bags in for detailing of some worn corners.


----------



## megan_jock

Vintage box Kelly spa expectations? After 7 weeks, I can finally pick up my vintage Kelly from our local boutique. Only the “spa treatment” and “stitching replacement” were recommended for her. I dont have before photos but the bag is in good condition relative to its age. It’s the bag in my avatar. I wonder if she’ll come back shiny hehe. I wont be able to collect her til next week


----------



## cece1

Does anyone know if H spa will accommodate request to replace hardware with different color from original?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

cece1 said:


> Does anyone know if H spa will accommodate request to replace hardware with different color from original?



From what I read here in the past: no, Hermès will not change the hardware to a different colour. I doubt anything has changed in the meantime. If they did they would have to change the hot stamp coloir too...


----------



## acrowcounted

CrackBerryCream said:


> From what I read here in the past: no, Hermès will not change the hardware to a different colour. I doubt anything has changed in the meantime. If they did they would have to change the hot stamp coloir too...


And the zipper and the feet…


----------



## cece1

CrackBerryCream said:


> From what I read here in the past: no, Hermès will not change the hardware to a different colour. I doubt anything has changed in the meantime. If they did they would have to change the hot stamp coloir too...



Thanks for letting me know!  I did not think of the hot stamp.


----------



## cece1

acrowcounted said:


> And the zipper and the feet…



That makes sense and probably makes it an unlikely request for them to grant.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## WhiteBus

CrackBerryCream said:


> From what I read here in the past: no, Hermès will not change the hardware to a different colour. I doubt anything has changed in the meantime. If they did they would have to change the hot stamp coloir too...



Yes
Bags will only be repaired to the original specifications.


----------



## RJY

Edited post: question answered, couldn't find a delete button, sorry.


----------



## Denv303

New to this thread so apologies if this has already been asked. I bought a vintage box kelly preloved, will Hermes accept it for spa treatment if I don’t have an SA or a purchase history?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Denv303 said:


> New to this thread so apologies if this has already been asked. I bought a vintage box kelly preloved, will Hermes accept it for spa treatment if I don’t have an SA or a purchase history?


Yes, that shouldn’t make any difference at all. As long as it hasn’t had any repairs previously by anyone other than Hermes and it is an authentic bag.


----------



## Denv303

Tonimichelle said:


> Yes, that shouldn’t make any difference at all. As long as it hasn’t had any repairs previously by anyone other than Hermes and it is an authentic bag.


Thank you for the reply! Will they ask where I got the bag? I feel like they’d think it’s frowned upon to purchase from preloved market..


----------



## Tonimichelle

Denv303 said:


> Thank you for the reply! Will they ask where I got the bag? I feel like they’d think it’s frowned upon to purchase from preloved market..


They probably won’t even ask! I’ve taken three pre loved H bags for spa and it’s never been an issue. I would have thought with a vintage one they would half expect it to be honest. The first one I took was roughly the same age as me. They can’t have thought I’d owned it from new


----------



## Denv303

Tonimichelle said:


> They probably won’t even ask! I’ve taken three pre loved H bags for spa and it’s never been an issue. I would have thought with a vintage one they would half expect it to be honest. The first one I took was roughly the same age as me. They can’t have thought I’d owned it from new


Oh that’s good to know! I’ve never stepped foot inside the Hermes boutique here before so I’m just trying to figure out what to expect lol. Thanks for your input!


----------



## nymeria

Denv303 said:


> Thank you for the reply! Will they ask where I got the bag? I feel like they’d think it’s frowned upon to purchase from preloved market..


I have always told the craftsperson exactly where I've gotten a bag. They are usually so thrilled that someone loved it, its in good condition, and now you are going to love, appreciate and USE it, that it's always been a great experience. 
A true craftsperson wants the bag to be used, not sit in a closet, staying pristine but not enjoyed- that's not why they created it to begin with.


----------



## Denv303

nymeria said:


> I have always told the craftsperson exactly where I've gotten a bag. They are usually so thrilled that someone loved it, its in good condition, and now you are going to love, appreciate and USE it, that it's always been a great experience.
> A true craftsperson wants the bag to be used, not sit in a closet, staying pristine but not enjoyed- that's not why they created it to begin with.


I love this! TY for your response! I’m new to this Hermes journey and have no purchase history so I don’t really know what to expect going in. But I’m absolutely in love with my vintage find and hope they will agree to restore it!


----------



## masanmasan

Denv303 said:


> I love this! TY for your response! I’m new to this Hermes journey and have no purchase history so I don’t really know what to expect going in. But I’m absolutely in love with my vintage find and hope they will agree to restore it!



which year is your bag? just curious


----------



## Denv303

Fumizuki said:


> which year is your bag? just curious


I think the listing said circa 1990’s so it’s not a super vintage but still 30 yrs old!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Denv303 said:


> I love this! TY for your response! I’m new to this Hermes journey and have no purchase history so I don’t really know what to expect going in. But I’m absolutely in love with my vintage find and hope they will agree to restore it!


You won't have any issue. I have bags from the 1950's, 80's, and 90's, and have never had a problem. Usually the older and more classic the bag, the happier the artisan is.


----------



## Denv303

QuelleFromage said:


> You won't have any issue. I have bags from the 1950's, 80's, and 90's, and have never had a problem. Usually the older and more classic the bag, the happier the artisan is.


Oh wow you’ve got quite the collection! on average how long has it taken to receive your bags back from the spa?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Denv303 said:


> Oh wow you’ve got quite the collection! on average how long has it taken to receive your bags back from the spa?


2 weeks to 6 months.....it's extremely variable (obviously LOL). But I will say usually on the shorter side.


----------



## Denv303

QuelleFromage said:


> 2 weeks to 6 months.....it's extremely variable (obviously LOL). But I will say usually on the shorter side.


6 months!? Wow I better get ready lol especially with the holidays coming up…


----------



## Charla10

Hi All, I brought my Evelyne 2 to Hermes for Spa. Its been 2 months and I haven't yet received a pricing quote. They had quoted 4 months turnaround time. Is it normal for it to take so long for a quote? The SA knew nothing...Couldnt identify the model or color. Had to get the manager.


----------



## Yodabest

Charla10 said:


> Hi All, I brought my Evelyne 2 to Hermes for Spa. Its been 2 months and I haven't yet received a pricing quote. They had quoted 4 months turnaround time. Is it normal for it to take so long for a quote? The SA knew nothing...Couldnt identify the model or color. Had to get the manager.



to NY or Paris? I took my bag to Hermès to get cleaned and it’s being sent to NYC. I got a quote within a couple days and they said the service will take up to 3 months.


----------



## Charla10

I'm in Orlando. They said it would likely be sent to Paris. Just needed recoloring and replacement of the leather that covers the snap on the back pocket. I think I will probably call and follow up. 2 months seems like a long time to not get the price of the service yet.


----------



## Charla10

Well I called them, they said it was sent to Paris and nothing back yet on a price quote. They will follow up and get back with me.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Charla10 said:


> Hi All, I brought my Evelyne 2 to Hermes for Spa. Its been 2 months and I haven't yet received a pricing quote. They had quoted 4 months turnaround time. Is it normal for it to take so long for a quote? The SA knew nothing...Couldnt identify the model or color. Had to get the manager.


I got my quote for spa within about 4 days of taking the item to the London boutique.
Did you buy your Evelyne from Hermes directly?
The reason I ask is that the quote for spa is taking so long I wonder if theres a question as to authenticity?


----------



## nymeria

Just to clarify:
Official from H- they DO work on any toile or canvas bags that are theirs. If white or crème, it can be spa-ed and cleaned in NY ( or any other spa I assume). If the canvas or toile has any color, it then goes to Paris, as the process may desaturate the color, and a true expert is needed for that. 
This may have been mentioned in the past, but apparently there was a bit of confusion, so when at the Madison Ave spa today to pick up a bag I asked the craftsperson. 
Although they will not spa the leather inside a bag, if there is a mechanical issue with any hardware in side the bag ( zipper, etc.), they will repair that.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nymeria said:


> Just to clarify:
> Official from H- they DO work on any toile or canvas bags that are theirs. If white or crème, it can be spa-ed and cleaned in NY ( or any other spa I assume). If the canvas or toile has any color, it then goes to Paris, as the process may desaturate the color, and a true expert is needed for that.
> This may have been mentioned in the past, but apparently there was a bit of confusion, so when at the Madison Ave spa today to pick up a bag I asked the craftsperson.
> Although they will not spa the leather inside a bag, if there is a mechanical issue with any hardware in side the bag ( zipper, etc.), they will repair that.


Thanks! This is helpful as I want to clean my denim GP before I send it to another loving home


----------



## luvHermes2

Hello lovelies, 
Quick question about Hermes spa. I just picked up a Kelly25 two month ago from my local boutique. However, I noticed the handle was not staying upright. There’s also a small dent on the hand ware under the protective plastic wrap.
I’m not sure if Hermes spa will repair this… but the handle really do bother me as it’s a new bag, it should stay upright like my other Kellys. 
anyone had similar issue and got the bag fixed?


----------



## Nycgirl813

Hi - for home repairs, is there any case where they will refuse the repair? My dog has put at least 2 holes in one of my H blankets (not small ones either)..wondering if I should take in/if it's no questions asked for home repair, similar to bags.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

luvHermes2 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> Quick question about Hermes spa. I just picked up a Kelly25 two month ago from my local boutique. However, I noticed the handle was not staying upright. There’s also a small dent on the hand ware under the protective plastic wrap.
> I’m not sure if Hermes spa will repair this… but the handle really do bother me as it’s a new bag, it should stay upright like my other Kellys.
> anyone had similar issue and got the bag fixed?


If its a new unused bag may I ask why you didn't flag this immediately upon purchase?
They may (probably will charge) because this wasn't flagged at point of purchase.
The handle not staying upright wouldn't bother me but the dent on HW would (and I believe HW is expensive to replace)


----------



## WhiteBus

luvHermes2 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> Quick question about Hermes spa. I just picked up a Kelly25 two month ago from my local boutique. However, I noticed the handle was not staying upright. There’s also a small dent on the hand ware under the protective plastic wrap.
> I’m not sure if Hermes spa will repair this… but the handle really do bother me as it’s a new bag, it should stay upright like my other Kellys.
> anyone had similar issue and got the bag fixed?



The only way to get a satisfactory answer to your query is to take the bag into Hermes and find out.
It will depend on how you present the issue to Hermes. I share MaxRoxx's questionning response.


----------



## luvHermes2

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> If its a new unused bag may I ask why you didn't flag this immediately upon purchase?
> They may (probably will charge) because this wasn't flagged at point of purchase.
> The handle not staying upright wouldn't bother me but the dent on HW would (and I believe HW is expensive to replace)


I did bring it up about the hardware and the handle, but since both was rather minor I didn’t want to loose my new purse to Hermes spa for 6-8 months haha. But the handle became more and more loose so that’s why I decided to bring it in now. Waiting to hear back from Hermes spa the estimated cost and time.


----------



## cravin

C24 was purchased in August. Wife pulled it out in September to start using it and noticed that there was an ink mark on it.  Went to boutique where we bought it on 10/9.  It was sent to Madison Ave and we received it back at our boutique on 11/1 looking as good as new.


----------



## WhiteBus

If there is ever a problem that needs Hermes to fix it, there is no point in waiting, for fear that it might take some time.  That would only be delaying being without the bag, because the problem will not go away.


----------



## periogirl28

Only DH can use his wallet until there is a dehiscence. I guess my Heritage Barenia Christmas gift to him will need to go to SAV soon. I look forward to meeting up with our two SAs in Paris who went from the leather department to after sales service and repair. I also look forward to perhaps finding him a new wallet as an interim back up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone know if you can bring two Birkin bags in at one time for service/repairs, or can you only bring one bag in at a time?


----------



## Perja

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know if you can bring two Birkin bags in at one time for service/repairs, or can you only bring one bag in at a time?


You can bring as many bags as you like, if you can bear to deplete your collection that much for an indeterminate time!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Perja said:


> You can bring as many bags as you like, if you can bear to deplete your collection that much for an indeterminate time!


Thanks very much for your reply. I wasn't sure if it'd look weird and/or foolish


----------



## nymeria

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thanks very much for your reply. I wasn't sure if it'd look weird and/or foolish


I've walked in (and out!) looking like the proverbial bag lady . I've done it this way, so I can decrease the number of trips to that location.


----------



## Perja

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thanks very much for your reply. I wasn't sure if it'd look weird and/or foolish



Don’t worry, SAs have seen it all. When I dropped off my last bag, the one who helped me told me about this client who had come with a large suitcase… it took them the whole afternoon to record his bags for servicing!


----------



## luvHermes2

luvHermes2 said:


> I did bring it up about the hardware and the handle, but since both was rather minor I didn’t want to loose my new purse to Hermes spa for 6-8 months haha. But the handle became more and more loose so that’s why I decided to bring it in now. Waiting to hear back from Hermes spa the estimated cost and time.



Quick update: went to my SA in Paris and the bag was taken directly for repair. It is considered as a default (borderline), so will be repaired without any cost to me. The process will take anywhere from 3-4 months. However, on older bags, I don’t think it will be at no cost so if the handle is loose on an Epson Kelly, it’s best to take it in right a way.


----------



## richharris75

I wonder if anyone can help?  
I understand that Hermes will not touch the inside of a B or K. However, if you have stains inside of your bag and take it to another spa company to just clean the inside of the bag, would that prevent you from getting the outside of the bag cleaned and repaired by Hermes?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wait, hermes wont fix the inside of a B or K? Only the outside?

But to answer your questions, I think the rule is that if it has been spa'd by another company in any way, they won't touch the bag. I'm assuming this means the inside too.

Sorry to hear about the stain. Is it stained pretty badly? I have a tiny stain on the outside left side of my B and have yet to fix it lol


----------



## richharris75

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wait, hermes wont fix the inside of a B or K? Only the outside?
> 
> But to answer your questions, I think the rule is that if it has been spa'd by another company in any way, they won't touch the bag. I'm assuming this means the inside too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the stain. Is it stained pretty badly? I have a tiny stain on the outside left side of my B and have yet to fix it lol


Its not that bad and inside the front left pocket of my K35.  So I never see it and it doesn’t bother me at all.  I was just curious as I will have to take my 2007 K into Hermes in the next few years for some minor repairs and touch ups so was just curious.


----------



## richharris75

Oh and yes that it my understanding. They won’t touch the inside of a bag.


----------



## Etriers

They won’t clean lining, but they will re-line bags. I have no idea what that costs for leather.


----------



## Love Of My Life

If it doesn't really bother you,  I would leave your bag as is & not jeopardize
a future spa cleaning unless you want to go through the expense of re-lining your bag
as suggested above.
And yes H will not touch a bag that has been serviced by another company
If it is an ink stain it won't come out for the most part.. I have an agenda that has
an ink mark & remembering taking it to show Claude (NY craftsman retired now) & he told me nothing can fix it


----------



## Yoshi1296

richharris75 said:


> Its not that bad and inside the front left pocket of my K35.  So I never see it and it doesn’t bother me at all.  I was just curious as I will have to take my 2007 K into Hermes in the next few years for some minor repairs and touch ups so was just curious.



Oh that is good to hear! I would just keep as is. Especially if you can't see it and doesn't bother you.

K35 sounds lovely, definitely have that on my wishlist.


----------



## richharris75

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh that is good to hear! I would just keep as is. Especially if you can't see it and doesn't bother you.
> 
> K35 sounds lovely, definitely have that on my wishlist.


I think that is what I will do - leave it as it is and then take her into H spa when she needs it.  She is nearly 15 years old and probably the only thing that needs doing is some of the painted edges and a touch up on a couple of the corners.

Thanks everyone else for your replies.


----------



## renee_nyc

I acquired a Christine in need of substantial repair (I knew this going in and it was priced accordingly.) I got the quote back from Paris and thought this group might be interested:


----------



## renee_nyc

They also sent me a picture of the bag and the sample of leather they proposed to use.


----------



## jese1988

Dear All,
I would like to ask your expertise or experience. There’s this vintage Kelly 28 year 1976 bag that I fell in love with. I wonder if Hermès can do a spa like fix the handle as per the photo. Can also help me confirm if it’s box leather? And also, does this old model doesn’t come with a strap and does Hermès can make one? Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## Tonimichelle

jese1988 said:


> Dear All,
> I would like to ask your expertise or experience. There’s this vintage Kelly 28 year 1976 bag that I fell in love with. I wonder if Hermès can do a spa like fix the handle as per the photo. Can also help me confirm if it’s box leather? And also, does this old model doesn’t come with a strap and does Hermès can make one? Thank you in advance for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271038
> View attachment 5271039


Hi! Yes Hermes can usually replace the handle (rather than repair it), it’s not cheap though so please factor that in before purchasing the bag. It looks like box in rouge H to me. I think they may be able to make you a strap but it depends on the scarcity of the leather and it could be a very long wait!
I would check the rest of the bag thoroughly for any cracks though before going ahead as they cannot be repaired. Side panels and top flap seem to be prime areas for problems.
I’ve added a quote I had for similar work to e done to give you an idea on pricing, but please bear in mind this was from 2016 so may have gone up since then. Price is in GBP £s.


----------



## WhiteBus

Tonimichelle, That break down is so useful and I think you have shown the bag after the work was done.

Jese1988, it's difficult to be sure from the photographs, but the overall condition of that bag looks good and, assuming the leather is not dried out, to be full of potential. Even the handle dos not appear to be cracked and worn where is attached to the rings.
If you take it to Hermes for spa, you will receive a no obligation assessment and estimate.
Obviously if you are going to part with the bag for spa it makes sense to have as much work as is going to be necessary in the foreseeable future done at that time.
Hermes will not alter the original specification of the bag, but I believe I have read that it might be possible to have double rings fitted if the handle is replaced.


----------



## luciechic

Hello, 

I'm the proud owner of a K28 gold from 1981. I think it's Courchevel leather. I want to add a shoulder strap. Does anybody knows the price of a classic K shoulder strap (85cm) ?

Tanks


----------



## Four Tails

I just dropped off an old (2011) Tohu Bohu enamel bracelet because the palladium ring on one side popped off. Apparently this is a common problem among old enamels made in Austria, so the repair is gratis. I was quoted three months, but I can update when it actually comes back.


----------



## peonies13

Question! I found a vintage swift B35 today. The shop is holding it for me until I can come to see it in person. Quality isn't amazing from what I see (photos attached) but wondering how well swift can be revived in the spa?

Specific questions...
- Would the scratches (on the flap mainly) be able to buff out?
- Can spa remove those big circular exterior indentation marks?
- Can spa address the misshapen handles? It's almost "pointy" as if it was hung on a hook with heavy stuff inside.


----------



## Etriers

peonies13 said:


> Question! I found a vintage swift B35 today. The shop is holding it for me until I can come to see it in person. Quality isn't amazing from what I see (photos attached) but wondering how well swift can be revived in the spa?
> 
> Specific questions...
> - Would the scratches (on the flap mainly) be able to buff out?
> - Can spa remove those big circular exterior indentation marks?
> - Can spa address the misshapen handles? It's almost "pointy" as if it was hung on a hook with heavy stuff inside.
> 
> View attachment 5277431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277436



The handles can be replaced. The overall appearance can probably be significantly improved, and the bag can be re-glazed. I think dents are pretty difficult, but it is possible with general refurbishing that they would not be as noticeable. These procedures together will be fairly expensive, especially replacing the handles. And it’s all at the discretion of the H artisan, which you would not know until it was sent to Paris. Not to discourage you at all, but just consider the price for spa in your offer price. Also, of course, be sure to have the bag authenticated.


----------



## WhiteBus

peonies13 said:


> Question! I found a vintage swift B35 today. The shop is holding it for me until I can come to see it in person. Quality isn't amazing from what I see (photos attached) but wondering how well swift can be revived in the spa?
> 
> Specific questions...
> - Would the scratches (on the flap mainly) be able to buff out?
> - Can spa remove those big circular exterior indentation marks?
> - Can spa address the misshapen handles? It's almost "pointy" as if it was hung on a hook with heavy stuff inside.
> 
> View attachment 5277431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277436



It is amazing what some spa conditioning can do, but I doubt it would fix any of your concerns. There would be a general cosmetic improvement.
Blemishes can be reduced by buffing on really smooth leathers, but swift has some natural texture that you would nit want smoothed away.
The fibres of the leather would have been compressed by whatever caused the rings, so they would be difficult to lift. Whereas it's amazing how a surface scratch can be reversed.
Assuming that white line on the handle is not a crack, over time it might reshape, you could improve it by hanging it over something with a larger diameter curve.

It depends on what is going to ultimately satisfy you, balanced against the asking price + 1500? if you want spa and handle replacement.


----------



## aiyamei

My poor aunt passed away recently when only 63. Her husband, my uncle by marriage seemed in a hurry to get rid of her things, and pressed several of her coats and handbags into my hands as I was leaving after a visit. One of the bags is a Birkin .But in very bad condition. I have tried explaining to my uncle what it might be worth but he says he’s not interested and I should take it. Well I will!! However it’s in terrible condition. It’s actually missing a foot. Do you all think it’s too far gone?


----------



## acrowcounted

aiyamei said:


> My poor aunt passed away recently when only 63. Her husband, my uncle by marriage seemed in a hurry to get rid of her things, and pressed several of her coats and handbags into my hands as I was leaving after a visit. One of the bags is a Birkin .But in very bad condition. I have tried explaining to my uncle what it might be worth but he says he’s not interested and I should take it. Well I will!! However it’s in terrible condition. It’s actually missing a foot. Do you all think it’s too far gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286393
> View attachment 5286394


Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I don’t believe this is actually Hermes.


----------



## aiyamei

acrowcounted said:


> Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I don’t believe this is actually Hermes.


Ah ok . I thought my aunt would have avoided a fake bag!!


----------



## acrowcounted

She may not have know, or I could be wrong. If it’s worth $100 to you, you could have it professionally authenticated (bababebi is highly recommended). Good luck.


----------



## aiyamei

I’ve heard amazing things about bababebi! Fortunately however I live in Paris, so I guess I’ll take it across town to the Hermes store and propose it for spa treatment? I’ve heard they’ll destroy it for me if it’s a fake . At least then I’ll know …


----------



## aiyamei

Although I guess if everyone here can see from a couple photos that it’s a fake, I should save myself the humiliation! My uncle’s lack of concern maybe should have told me something. But they hadn’t been married long and I thought her things mostly pre-dated the marriage, so I didn’t immediately spot a red flag.


----------



## WhiteBus

Don't worry about whether it is genuine or not.
As you live in Paris and you have a good explanation of how you came by it, there is no reason why you should have any embarrassment if it is not genuine.  There is plenty of work to do, so an estimate for spa is not a cheap way of gettng an authentication.
If the missing  foot was screwed, I would have concerns


----------



## peonies13

acrowcounted said:


> Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I don’t believe this is actually Hermes.


I'm sorry for your loss @aiyamei! I'm curious what so obviously tips others off that this might not be authentic? Just trying to learn


----------



## cravin

peonies13 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss @aiyamei! I'm curious what so obviously tips others off that this might not be authentic? Just trying to learn



We don’t discuss details here about authenticity. These couple photos make it pretty obvious though. Sorry for your loss @aiyamei.


----------



## peonies13

cravin said:


> We don’t discuss details here about authenticity. These couple photos make it pretty obvious though. Sorry for your loss @aiyamei.


I'm just a handbag lover, and not new to the H world, interested in always learning more beyond what's posted online (most of which I've read over the years). No idea why this is a taboo subject. Someone else brought it up so I figured I'd ask, surprised to be shut down about what seems a reasonable question?


----------



## elliesaurus

peonies13 said:


> I'm just a handbag lover, and not new to the H world, interested in always learning more beyond what's posted online (most of which I've read over the years). No idea why this is a taboo subject. Someone else brought it up so I figured I'd ask, surprised to be shut down about what seems a reasonable question?



You may have good intentions but people who produce fakes may also read through TPF. This prevents them from improving their fakes. This is not H-specific; I've also encountered this in other brand subgroups.


----------



## peonies13

elliesaurus said:


> You may have good intentions but people who produce fakes may also read through TPF. This prevents them from improving their fakes. This is not H-specific; I've also encountered this in other brand subgroups.


Ah that makes more sense... that sort of thing would never have even occurred to me!


----------



## Charla10

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I got my quote for spa within about 4 days of taking the item to the London boutique.
> Did you buy your Evelyne from Hermes directly?
> The reason I ask is that the quote for spa is taking so long I wonder if theres a question as to authenticity?


So finally today, 4 MONTHS later, I just received my repair quote. $355 for Cleaning/Recoloring. Apparently the store received my quote early Dec (Which is still 3 months after I dropped it off) and never contacted me.


----------



## KleineEnte

Hi Everyone!
I hope I’m not asking a dumb question, but this is my first pre-loved Birkin. Is it normal for the handles to be significantly smoother than the rest of the bag? It’s black Togo, ca. 2010 B35. Everything else looks so pristine, I’m wondering if it was sent to the spa before being sold and they didn’t replace or refurbish the handles? Are there any giveaways for me to be able to tell? Here are some pics.


----------



## momasaurus

Does anyone know what might be the cost to replace gold hardware with palladium on a B 35? TIA.


----------



## Etriers

KleineEnte said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I hope I’m not asking a dumb question, but this is my first pre-loved Birkin. Is it normal for the handles to be significantly smoother than the rest of the bag? It’s black Togo, ca. 2010 B35. Everything else looks so pristine, I’m wondering if it was sent to the spa before being sold and they didn’t replace or refurbish the handles? Are there any giveaways for me to be able to tell? Here are some pics.



Congrats on your new bag! Hopefully you got it authenticated by a service you trust—Always a good idea these days. Your bag looks to have been spa’d somewhere. The handles don’t appear abnormally smooth from your pictures. You can look around the tPF site at other Noir Birkins to compare to ease your mind.  But if authenticity is the concern, be sure to have it checked out.


----------



## Etriers

momasaurus said:


> Does anyone know what might be the cost to replace gold hardware with palladium on a B 35? TIA.



Hi, Momasaurus, Unless H has recently changed policy, replacement HW must match the original because it must match the stamp.


----------



## cravin

Etriers said:


> Hi, Momasaurus, Unless H has recently changed policy, replacement HW must match the original because it must match the stamp.



This. They won’t change the hardware from the original specs.


----------



## jiljenner

Etriers said:


> Hi, Momasaurus, Unless H has recently changed policy, replacement HW must match the original because it must match the stamp.


I'm fairly certain I know the answer, but does this hold in the case of blind stamps as well?


----------



## cravin

jiljenner said:


> I'm fairly certain I know the answer, but does this hold in the case of blind stamps as well?



We are not talking about the date/artisan stamp.  The hardware of the bag matches the color of the foil Hermes / Paris / made in France stamp


----------



## jiljenner

cravin said:


> We are not talking about the date/artisan stamp.  The hardware of the bag matches the color of the foil Hermes / Paris / made in France stamp


I thought I may have misused that term. I meant the stamps, sans foil, for natural leathers (i.e. Barenia Fauve, natural Ardennes, etc.).


----------



## cravin

jiljenner said:


> I thought I may have misused that term. I meant the stamps, sans foil, for natural leathers (i.e. Barenia Fauve, natural Ardennes, etc.).



Totally understood now, but they still will not change the hardware color. If you have a Barenia bag that was made with Gold HW, the won’t change it to Palladium if you wanted it changed.


----------



## acrowcounted

cravin said:


> Totally understood now, but they still will not change the hardware color. If you have a Barenia bag that was made with Gold HW, the won’t change it to Palladium if you wanted it changed.



This. They won’t do it. They’d have to basically disassemble and rebuild the entire bag to replace all of the hardware items (feet, sangle holders, interior zipper) to the point where they’d probably prefer to just make a new bag from scratch. It’s basically the same as if I took a black PHW B25 in and asked them to keep the PHW but change the leather to etain


----------



## jiljenner

cravin said:


> Totally understood now, but they still will not change the hardware color. If you have a Barenia bag that was made with Gold HW, the won’t change it to Palladium if you wanted it changed.





acrowcounted said:


> This. They won’t do it. They’d have to basically disassemble and rebuild the entire bag to replace all of the hardware items (feet, sangle holders, interior zipper) to the point where they’d probably prefer to just make a new bag from scratch. It’s basically the same as if I took a black PHW B25 in and asked them to keep the PHW but change the leather to etain


Thank you both! I thought as much, but I just couldn't help but wonder. The leather change analogy was perfect, ACC


----------



## KleineEnte

Etriers said:


> Congrats on your new bag! Hopefully you got it authenticated by a service you trust—Always a good idea these days. Your bag looks to have been spa’d somewhere. The handles don’t appear abnormally smooth from your pictures. You can look around the tPF site at other Noir Birkins to compare to ease your mind.  But if authenticity is the concern, be sure to have it checked out.


Thank you!!! I am having it authenticated by Bababebi. From what I’ve seen here, it’s a great service. Crossing my fingers for the verdict. Although I am nervous as the hardware looks a bit different upon closer inspection. There are some dashes around the logo on the closure. Not sure if that’s normal.


----------



## WhiteBus

KleineEnte said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I hope I’m not asking a dumb question, but this is my first pre-loved Birkin. Is it normal for the handles to be significantly smoother than the rest of the bag? It’s black Togo, ca. 2010 B35. Everything else looks so pristine, I’m wondering if it was sent to the spa before being sold and they didn’t replace or refurbish the handles? Are there any giveaways for me to be able to tell? Here are some pics.




I Certainly support the authentication advice
pebbly leather will get smooth over time and that bag is 12 years old
although you were concerned with the handles
the natural smoothing of the corners looks like the effect of a good 12 years careful use


----------



## momasaurus

Etriers said:


> Hi, Momasaurus, Unless H has recently changed policy, replacement HW must match the original because it must match the stamp.





cravin said:


> This. They won’t change the hardware from the original specs.





jiljenner said:


> I'm fairly certain I know the answer, but does this hold in the case of blind stamps as well?





cravin said:


> We are not talking about the date/artisan stamp.  The hardware of the bag matches the color of the foil Hermes / Paris / made in France stamp





jiljenner said:


> I thought I may have misused that term. I meant the stamps, sans foil, for natural leathers (i.e. Barenia Fauve, natural Ardennes, etc.).





cravin said:


> Totally understood now, but they still will not change the hardware color. If you have a Barenia bag that was made with Gold HW, the won’t change it to Palladium if you wanted it changed.





acrowcounted said:


> This. They won’t do it. They’d have to basically disassemble and rebuild the entire bag to replace all of the hardware items (feet, sangle holders, interior zipper) to the point where they’d probably prefer to just make a new bag from scratch. It’s basically the same as if I took a black PHW B25 in and asked them to keep the PHW but change the leather to etain





jiljenner said:


> Thank you both! I thought as much, but I just couldn't help but wonder. The leather change analogy was perfect, ACC


Thanks for all this. I thought I had read about someone making this switch, but I could be insane!
The gold foil lettering is coming off anyway - so I thought it would be easy to also repaint that.
Anyway - this all makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## cravin

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all this. I thought I had read about someone making this switch, but I could be insane!
> The gold foil lettering is coming off anyway - so I thought it would be easy to also repaint that.
> Anyway - this all makes sense. Thanks!



Spa can re-stamp it for you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

KleineEnte said:


> Thank you!!! I am having it authenticated by Bababebi. From what I’ve seen here, it’s a great service. Crossing my fingers for the verdict. Although I am nervous as the hardware looks a bit different upon closer inspection. There are some dashes around the logo on the closure. Not sure if that’s normal.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you that the authentication came back ok, but just wanted to add that I think in a grained leather smoother handles are normal and not necessarily a sign of wear. I think it maybe has to do with the way the leather is stretched in some areas. Corners tend to look smoother too. A pic of my B30 in clemence just so you can compare. Please let us know about the Bababebi result though, yours looks such a lovely bag!


----------



## luvHermes2

Thought I did give everyone a quick update!

My brand new Kelly 25’s (epsom, sellier) handle was took loose and moves around a lot (front and back, and goes parallel to the ground ) and I took it back to Hermes it have it review. The store said it was a default and sent it off for repair. After two months, it came back from Hermes spa and they refused to repair it. Everyone at my store agreed that it should have been repaired but there’s not much we could do at this point. A little bit disappointed, but it is what it is. 
P.S. my Hermes store is in Paris.


----------



## jese1988

jese1988 said:


> Dear All,
> I would like to ask your expertise or experience. There’s this vintage Kelly 28 year 1976 bag that I fell in love with. I wonder if Hermès can do a spa like fix the handle as per the photo. Can also help me confirm if it’s box leather? And also, does this old model doesn’t come with a strap and does Hermès can make one? Thank you in advance for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271038
> View attachment 5271039



Just an update, I received the quotation from Hermès of the works to be done of my vintage Kelly 32. Here’s the pricing for reference.


----------



## WhiteBus

jese1988 said:


> Just an update, I received the quotation from Hermès of the works to be done of my vintage Kelly 32. Here’s the pricing for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310846


Thanks for sharing that.
It's really useful to see the cost breakdown.
The bag should be fabulous when you get it back


----------



## jese1988

WhiteBus said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> It's really useful to see the cost breakdown.
> The bag should be fabulous when you get it back


Most welcome, I’m hesitating if I shall replace the handle since it cost a lot or I’ll just keep as it is, worst case I can just wrap it with twilly.


----------



## Canadianinldn

Hi everyone! I’ve just brought my first Hermes - 32 Kelly Sellier Box Calf bag. It was slightly on impulse as I was watching a live shopping event on Luxury Promise (fastest fingers get it) and was selling at 6200£ (I was saving for a Chanel for several years but the price increases have made me think about getting the ultimate luxury bag instead!). The high of getting the bag is now creeping away and I’m researching if this was indeed a good purchase 
My concern is the strap handle that looks like it needs to be replaced. It also needs a strap which I didn’t know it did not have. This looks like it could be an extra 1500£ or more to fix.. hopefully Hermes Spa would take it as I don’t know about the bags service history. Now I find a couple similar ones on RealReal or ReBag that might have seemed a better deal? Luxury Promise does have a price match guarantee but I haven’t asked yet. 

This is a lot of money for me and my first luxury bag purchase so appreciate any advice!


----------



## jese1988

Canadianinldn said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve just brought my first Hermes - 32 Kelly Sellier Box Calf bag. It was slightly on impulse as I was watching a live shopping event on Luxury Promise (fastest fingers get it) and was selling at 6200£ (I was saving for a Chanel for several years but the price increases have made me think about getting the ultimate luxury bag instead!). The high of getting the bag is now creeping away and I’m researching if this was indeed a good purchase
> My concern is the strap handle that looks like it needs to be replaced. It also needs a strap which I didn’t know it did not have. This looks like it could be an extra 1500£ or more to fix.. hopefully Hermes Spa would take it as I don’t know about the bags service history. Now I find a couple similar ones on RealReal or ReBag that might have seemed a better deal? Luxury Promise does have a price match guarantee but I haven’t asked yet.
> 
> This is a lot of money for me and my first luxury bag purchase so appreciate any advice!



Hi, our bag has almost the same condition, I sent mine to H spa and I recently got the quotation posted above incase you wanted to know the pricing. 
In terms of the strap, as per my SA if they’ll change the handle you can ask to add the 2 sets of D-ring where you can put the strap (same as the newer Kellies) since older Ks has no strap. And they don’t recommend using a strap without the d-rings coz it will compromise the handle later on.


----------



## Canadianinldn

jese1988 said:


> Hi, our bag has almost the same condition, I sent mine to H spa and I recently got the quotation posted above incase you wanted to know the pricing.
> In terms of the strap, as per my SA if they’ll change the handle you can ask to add the 2 sets of D-ring where you can put the strap (same as the newer Kellies) since older Ks has no strap. And they don’t recommend using a strap without the d-rings coz it will compromise the handle later on.


Thank you! The quote is really helpful. I may just use it top handle for now until I really need it to go for a repair.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Canadianinldn said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve just brought my first Hermes - 32 Kelly Sellier Box Calf bag. It was slightly on impulse as I was watching a live shopping event on Luxury Promise (fastest fingers get it) and was selling at 6200£ (I was saving for a Chanel for several years but the price increases have made me think about getting the ultimate luxury bag instead!). The high of getting the bag is now creeping away and I’m researching if this was indeed a good purchase
> My concern is the strap handle that looks like it needs to be replaced. It also needs a strap which I didn’t know it did not have. This looks like it could be an extra 1500£ or more to fix.. hopefully Hermes Spa would take it as I don’t know about the bags service history. Now I find a couple similar ones on RealReal or ReBag that might have seemed a better deal? Luxury Promise does have a price match guarantee but I haven’t asked yet.
> 
> This is a lot of money for me and my first luxury bag purchase so appreciate any advice!


I purchased a vintage bag that needed repairs, but it was still in useable condition right from the start of purchase. Is your bag useable as of right now? If so, I would recommend not having it sent away for repairs until you have a chance to actually use the bag first for many months and get accustomed to it. You have already expressed some concern/regret over the purchase and if you send it for repairs you will be investing even more money into a bag that perhaps you don't like the function of. I would suggest to use it as-is for now and see how it works for you. You may find that it doesn't need the repairs as soon as you thought, or that you can live with the issues it has without repairs at all. I *thought* my bag needed spa from Hermes right away and its already been 2 years and I have yet to take it in. It didn't need that immediate work after all. And btw, depending on the age of your bag it might be one that never came with a strap to begin with. The service history is an issue, too, with vintage bags, but the worst that can happen is a 'no' and you have to entertain other repair or sales options.


----------



## luciechic

Hello, 

I live in France and bought in auction K28 retourne in courchevel leather. I left my bag at Hermes store in 31th of décembre. Just receive the quote last Friday. Share it with you. I asked for SPA treatment and shoulder strap of 95cm (because the classic one is too short). It will cost 275 EUR for SPA and 650 EUR for shoulder strap. I will have to wait 13 weeks. Hope it will help


----------



## Canadianinldn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I purchased a vintage bag that needed repairs, but it was still in useable condition right from the start of purchase. Is your bag useable as of right now? If so, I would recommend not having it sent away for repairs until you have a chance to actually use the bag first for many months and get accustomed to it. You have already expressed some concern/regret over the purchase and if you send it for repairs you will be investing even more money into a bag that perhaps you don't like the function of. I would suggest to use it as-is for now and see how it works for you. You may find that it doesn't need the repairs as soon as you thought, or that you can live with the issues it has without repairs at all. I *thought* my bag needed spa from Hermes right away and its already been 2 years and I have yet to take it in. It didn't need that immediate work after all. And btw, depending on the age of your bag it might be one that never came with a strap to begin with. The service history is an issue, too, with vintage bags, but the worst that can happen is a 'no' and you have to entertain other repair or sales options.


Thank you! I’ve decided after looking at pictures of Grace Kelly to keep the bag as is (without straps). Will use it in meantime and go to Spa only if I need to. Probably will go for a visit to get a quote and a twilly


----------



## jyyanks

Canadianinldn said:


> Thank you! I’ve decided after looking at pictures of Grace Kelly to keep the bag as is (without straps). Will use it in meantime and go to Spa only if I need to. Probably will go for a visit to get a quote and a twilly


I got the handle on my Vintage Rouge H box calf replaced but it was cracked not just where it connected to the base but all throughout. It was expensive but worth it as they matched the color perfectly. I ended up buying a non H strap for $40 and that’s what I use. I would not replace it yet but eventually after you use it for awhile you can always replace it later.


----------



## adoornik

Anyone waiting on their bag from the spa currently? How long have you been waiting? I brought mine to the store on October 6. Finally received a quote on Jan 4 for "clean+makeup+finish" which I approved immediately. Initially, I was told it would be only a month for a quote and that I would have my bag back beginning of January. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## lulilu

adoornik said:


> Anyone waiting on their bag from the spa currently? How long have you been waiting? I brought mine to the store on October 6. Finally received a quote on Jan 4 for "clean+makeup+finish" which I approved immediately. Initially, I was told it would be only a month for a quote and that I would have my bag back beginning of January. I'm getting impatient!



In the past, I always expected a 6 month wait.  If it was less, hooray.


----------



## adoornik

lulilu said:


> In the past, I always expected a 6 month wait.  If it was less, hooray.


Thank you, that’s helpful to know! This is my first experience with the spa. I knew it could take up to a year if they have to replace any parts. But I didn’t expect it to take so long for a basic clean/condition/touch up!


----------



## lulilu

adoornik said:


> Thank you, that’s helpful to know! This is my first experience with the spa. I knew it could take up to a year if they have to replace any parts. But I didn’t expect it to take so long for a basic clean/condition/touch up!


It really depends on whether your store has or is close to one that has an in-house artisan. Simple jobs go to them and don't need to go to Paris, which extends the time.


----------



## adoornik

lulilu said:


> It really depends on whether your store has or is close to one that has an in-house artisan. Simple jobs go to them and don't need to go to Paris, which extends the time.


I see. I live in Dallas. They did mention that my bag would be sent to New York and then Paris if any of the parts needed to be replaced. I wonder why they initially estimated that I would have my bag back Jan 1. Would have helped to temper expectations knowing it would be longer!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

adoornik said:


> Anyone waiting on their bag from the spa currently? How long have you been waiting? I brought mine to the store on October 6. Finally received a quote on Jan 4 for "clean+makeup+finish" which I approved immediately. Initially, I was told it would be only a month for a quote and that I would have my bag back beginning of January. I'm getting impatient!


I was told my current wait time is 4-5 months. I was told 10 days for a quote and it took 1 month+. It felt sooooo weird to leave my bags behind. I walked out feeling so bizarre about it.


----------



## Chanelobsessed11

Please help. Will Hermes spa be able to repair my bag? I was out to lunch and somehow got a stain on my bag. I tried to clean it off with a wet water cloth. And now some color came off. Please advise!! I am stressing out about it.
I am planning on sending the bag to spa.


----------



## birkel

ok here's the thing.... ostrich can be restored really well.how ever because it seems to be of an oily nature they might correct this with a bit of *maquillage*, so maybe a bit of color on it.I personally prefer patina and small signs of wear like this to color on my bags, even by Hermes. that said a home solution that might work is with very very soft motions time and care use an eraser this might do the trick but only on the spot and very very lightly........ also ask DOCRIDE she is brilliant she can help for sure


----------



## WhiteBus

you are fortunate that the spot looks like one of the quill follicles
over time it might well merge into the patina of the bag
DocRide gives the one metre advice - look at the bag from one metre away

Regardless, your first port of call should always be: take it back to Hermes as soon as possible and see what advice it can give you.


----------



## duggi84

@Chanelobsessed11 I know you were probably gutted when you noticed this, but honestly it's not that bad and (especially since it's on the back) will have no measurable effect on how stunning your bag looks on you when carrying it, the color is absolutely beautiful!  Personally I'd just try to live with it and wait to spa it until the bag has lived with me at least a year or two...chasing perfection can quickly become expensive and frustrating (speaking from a perspective of someone who owns classic cars).  Obviously it's all a personal decision on what to do at this point and taking it to the store for a spa visit won't hurt (and if you do, at least you'll learn if they can do anything or not).  Leather is kind of a living material though, it changes and shows signs of use...one of it's most amazing features.  Let the ugly phase happen, it'll be worth it (like growing out your hair and dealing with the awkward phase).  And Ostrich patinas nicely, so I bet that spot will fade in over time and just become part of the background.


----------



## boyinterrupted

Hi guys! I bought a Calvi Duo a couple months ago around October and I’m beginning to notice that the flap inside for “coins”, the leather is beginning to “separate” or some weird wear on it… I would say it’s normal wear but it’s only been a few months of use really, didn’t expect it to happen this early? Any thoughts? I set up an appt too with my local boutique as well.


----------



## renee_nyc

Look what came back from the Paris spa today! They replaced all of the hardware and did a full strap replacement. The leather of the strap was as close as they could get so the color is a little different but I’m not complaining.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was told my current wait time is 4-5 months. I was told 10 days for a quote and it took 1 month+. It felt sooooo weird to leave my bags behind. I walked out feeling so bizarre about it.


I would also remind everyone that we're still living in the midst of a global pandemic, and between supply chain issues, staffing shortages, and the increased consumer demand (thank you, Internet shopping during lockdown), EVERYONE is feeling the pinch. People in the bicycle industry are waiting up to two years for parts for simple repairs, and good luck trying to find a complete bike from the higher end of the ranges. The dearth of bags on the Hermès.com sites should be an indication that craftspeople are probably stretched thin between keeping up with the demand for product, and repairs for spa bags.


----------



## renee_nyc

Yup, bikes, cars, food ingredients…supply chain and logistics are a mess right now.

My purse was sent in in late September and just got back this week. 



cakeymakeybakey said:


> I would also remind everyone that we're still living in the midst of a global pandemic, and between supply chain issues, staffing shortages, and the increased consumer demand (thank you, Internet shopping during lockdown), EVERYONE is feeling the pinch. People in the bicycle industry are waiting up to two years for parts for simple repairs, and good luck trying to find a complete bike from the higher end of the ranges. The dearth of bags on the Hermès.com sites should be an indication that craftspeople are probably stretched thin between keeping up with the demand for product, and repairs for spa bags.


----------



## Croissant

Hi All,

I read through a few older threads and came upon the consensus that an alcohol-free babywipe to do a quick and gentle swipe over your Togo birkin would be fine. Then after I did just that, I made the mistake of looking further and read that this isn’t good for the bag, so dear tpfers please reassure me that I didn’t just do some kind of crazy irreparable invisible damage to my bag that will prompt Hermes spa to decline future spa treatments! I used one baby-wipe  which had a bit of fragrance but is 100% alcohol and paraban free. I did a very light swipe in the front and back and bottom and sangles and handles. Then I used a soft jewelers cloth to rub gently. The bag looks fine and feels the same so please reassure me that one time will not ruin the bag!  in the future I guess I will not do this.


----------



## QuelleFromage

99.999% your bag is fine, since it feels fine and looks fine.
Togo is pretty tough.
From what I know, the biggest issue with a gentle baby wipe would be stripping the polish/color since usually babies are not dyed and polished


----------



## hopiko

Croissant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read through a few older threads and came upon the consensus that an alcohol-free babywipe to do a quick and gentle swipe over your Togo birkin would be fine. Then after I did just that, I made the mistake of looking further and read that this isn’t good for the bag, so dear tpfers please reassure me that I didn’t just do some kind of crazy irreparable invisible damage to my bag that will prompt Hermes spa to decline future spa treatments! I used one baby-wipe  which had a bit of fragrance but is 100% alcohol and paraban free. I did a very light swipe in the front and back and bottom and sangles and handles. Then I used a soft jewelers cloth to rub gently. The bag looks fine and feels the same so please reassure me that one time will not ruin the bag!  in the future I guess I will not do this.


I have done this before I knew and my bags have all been fine. I currently use the Lexol leather cleaning wipes when needed and they have been great.  I am sure that your bag is fine!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Leather is surprisingly durable. I'm stunned at how much abuse it will take and still bounce back to it's former glory. When at a horse show and having forgotten my tack cleaning supplies, I've used a baby wipe to remove the sweat and spittle from my Hermès saddle or bridle before stowing the tack for the journey home. Once home, I've cleaned it properly with glycerine saddle soap and water, and then followed up with a leather conditioner. No harm, no foul.

You'll be fine. But in the future, stick to a wipe specifically made to care for leather. And consult @docride's threads for more in-depth care advice.


----------



## Croissant

QuelleFromage said:


> 99.999% your bag is fine, since it feels fine and looks fine.
> Togo is pretty tough.
> From what I know, the biggest issue with a gentle baby wipe would be stripping the polish/color since usually babies are not dyed and polished


I didn’t see any dye come off on the wipe otherwise I would’ve freaked but I also didn’t really see any dirt removed either ‍♀️ thank you for your reassurance and I won’t risk it again in the future!


----------



## Croissant

hopiko said:


> I have done this before I knew and my bags have all been fine. I currently use the Lexol leather cleaning wipes when needed and they have been great.  I am sure that your bag is fine!


Thank you!


----------



## Croissant

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Leather is surprisingly durable. I'm stunned at how much abuse it will take and still bounce back to it's former glory. When at a horse show and having forgotten my tack cleaning supplies, I've used a baby wipe to remove the sweat and spittle from my Hermès saddle or bridle before stowing the tack for the journey home. Once home, I've cleaned it properly with glycerine saddle soap and water, and then followed up with a leather conditioner. No harm, no foul.
> 
> You'll be fine. But in the future, stick to a wipe specifically made to care for leather. And consult @docride's threads for more in-depth care advice.


Good advice thank you!!


----------



## Croissant

On a side note- anyone have experience having sangles replaced? I noticed on my bag they have stretched by a lot. I know hardware and handles can be replaced but sangles themselves?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Croissant said:


> On a side note- anyone have experience having sangles replaced? I noticed on my bag they have stretched by a lot. I know hardware and handles can be replaced but sangles themselves?


I'm sure this'll get moved to the spa thread or something, but yes, sangles can be replaced. I don't know what it costs but less than handles, which I have seen quoted from USD $1200 to USD $2500 (and since the $2500 was quoted to me several years ago, could be more).


----------



## Croissant

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm sure this'll get moved to the spa thread or something, but yes, sangles can be replaced. I don't know what it costs but less than handles, which I have seen quoted from USD $1200 to USD $2500 (and since the $2500 was quoted to me several years ago, could be more).


thank you- good to know!


----------



## Croissant

i monogram everything i own that i love! from bedding (obnoxious, i know) to lipstick cases to practically all of my Hermes (and non-H) handbags and /or their straps. i even have an engraved monogram on the back of a watch. i feel it adds a luxurious personal touch. so here is what i know so far about Hermes; they have apparently decided to expand their monogramming options to new fonts and there are new rules about placement, etc. For example, no more monogramming sangles. The part that does the pressing has not yet arrived to the states from Paris, and they do not know when it will arrive. This means that monogramming possibilities are very limited right now but here is what doesn't quite make sense to me- birkins and kellys can currently only be monogrammed on their corresponding clochette only, at least until that part arrives (no one knows when it will), but if you want other bags or items in general monogrammed, they can do that (placement also limited). The leathers are all the same across the board, so why are certain items (ie quota bags) more limited for monogramming than others? it's not exactly like the leather is thicker, is it? I am confused. Anyone have more intel about their new monogramming policy?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Croissant said:


> i monogram everything i own that i love! from bedding (obnoxious, i know) to lipstick cases to practically all of my Hermes (and non-H) handbags and /or their straps. i even have an engraved monogram on the back of a watch. i feel it adds a luxurious personal touch. so here is what i know so far about Hermes; they have apparently decided to expand their monogramming options to new fonts and there are new rules about placement, etc. For example, no more monogramming sangles. The part that does the pressing has not yet arrived to the states from Paris, and they do not know when it will arrive. This means that monogramming possibilities are very limited right now but here is what doesn't quite make sense to me- birkins and kellys can currently only be monogrammed on their corresponding clochette only, at least until that part arrives (no one knows when it will), but if you want other bags or items in general monogrammed, they can do that (placement also limited). The leathers are all the same across the board, so why are certain items (ie quota bags) more limited for monogramming than others? it's not exactly like the leather is thicker, is it? I am confused. Anyone have more intel about their new monogramming policy?


The only thing I can add is that DH monogrammed an HAC at Madison very recently, above the turnlock, so that part is there.


----------



## Croissant

QuelleFromage said:


> The only thing I can add is that DH monogrammed an HAC at Madison very recently, above the turnlock, so that part is there.





QuelleFromage said:


> The only thing I can add is that DH monogrammed an HAC at Madison very recently, above the turnlock, so that part is there.


thats the part I wanted done and at that store and they told me the part isn’t there and wouldn’t give me a time it would be but before he asked me he asked what bag it was! What the heck is going on?


----------



## Helventara

Croissant said:


> birkins and kellys can currently only be monogrammed on their corresponding clochette only,



I am in Europe and I am only allowed to monogram my K32 on the clochette!  Nothing on the body is allowed although it used to be the standard (eg besides the H hot stamp above the turnlock). I thought it was weird.

I am waiting for my bag. Been close to a month


----------



## Croissant

QuelleFromage said:


> The only thing I can add is that DH monogrammed an HAC at Madison very recently, above the turnlock, so that part is there.


Never mind just spoke with them and they confirmed that they are extremely limited with placement right now and which bag is on which list for embossing with foil. But the clochette still stands for the birkin


----------



## Croissant

BVBookshop said:


> I am in Europe and I am only allowed to monogram my K32 on the clochette!  Nothing on the body is allowed although it used to be the standard (eg besides the H hot stamp above the turnlock. I thought it was weird.
> 
> I am waiting for my bag. Been close to a month


i loooove the way the monogram looks peeking out from under the little square on the flap. I have this on all my bags. sorry to hear its not an option at the moment.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi all, hoping for advice please! I noticed the other day that the resin on the interior seam of my Birkin has started to split apart quite badly. I only looked because I read the thread on returning a Kelly to Designer Exchange Spain on here!
 Now the stitching is all good and strong (I know the sangles need resin replacement too at some point, but I was holding off as all UK repairs currently go to Paris). I’m aware that h don’t normally work on the interior of bags and I have emailed the closest Aftersales lady to ask (but I’m still waiting for a reply). In the meantime has anyone had any experience of this? I don’t think it will effect the structure of the bag as stitches are good, but is this something that anyone has had done or know if Hermes will do? Also if it’s just cosmetic as I love my bag even if she is a bit scruffy.. but I don’t want to damage her if this is something that needs sorting ASAP.


----------



## Bishka14

Can anyone help re the current cost of replacement Birkin handles? Thanks in advance x


----------



## Bags_4_life

Four Tails said:


> I just dropped off an old (2011) Tohu Bohu enamel bracelet because the palladium ring on one side popped off. Apparently this is a common problem among old enamels made in Austria, so the repair is gratis. I was quoted three months, but I can update when it actually comes back.


Hi, did you get your bracelet back after repair? I just purchased a bracelet from a Japanese seller which has a broken clasp (late night drinking and bidding - don’t judge, lol) I’m wondering if I can take it to H for repair?


----------



## Four Tails

Bags_4_life said:


> Hi, did you get your bracelet back after repair? I just purchased a bracelet from a Japanese seller which has a broken clasp (late night drinking and bidding - don’t judge, lol) I’m wondering if I can take it to H for repair?


I got an email informing me that my bracelet came back on March 6. I was planning to pick it up this weekend, actually.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Four Tails said:


> I got an email informing me that my bracelet came back on March 6. I was planning to pick it up this weekend, actually.


Sounds like their estimate was pretty accurate. Please could you update how it turns out? I’d love to know what I can maybe expect. I’m very new to Hermes, haven’t been to a proper store as yet and this is my first H purchase. I’ve briefly visited one within a department store and looked at slg’s very briefly in Dubai airport in December. It was 2am and I couldn’t think straight much less shop


----------



## Hantan83

Hi everyone, I couldn‘t find the info but I have a B30 from my mother and she doesn’t have the receipt - it’s about 10 years old. Could I take it into Bond Street store in London to have a spa? Or I can also take it to Paris? Any advice would be helpful


----------



## cravin

Hantan83 said:


> Hi everyone, I couldn‘t find the info but I have a B30 from my mother and she doesn’t have the receipt - it’s about 10 years old. Could I take it into Bond Street store in London to have a spa? Or I can also take it to Paris? Any advice would be helpful



You don’t need the receipt to take an item in for servicing. Just be 1000% it’s authentic or H reserves the right to destroy fake goods.


----------



## Hantan83

cravin said:


> You don’t need the receipt to take an item in for servicing. Just be 1000% it’s authentic or H reserves the right to destroy fake goods.


Thank you - very sure about it’s authenticity so happy to take it in.  Would be great to hear from anyone who has done this in the New Bond Street store in London? Do I need to make an appt for example?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hantan83 said:


> Thank you - very sure about it’s authenticity so happy to take it in.  Would be great to hear from anyone who has done this in the New Bond Street store in London? Do I need to make an appt for example?


I took a bag in just over a week ago and no, no appointment necessary. Just let them know what you are there for and as soon as someone is available they will help you. It may help to go when it is a little quieter though.


----------



## Ferlin38

Hi everyone. I’ve had this B40 for 3 years and only used it a handful of times. I saw her slouching a little today in the closet and pulled it down. Noticed the pocket was torn. Can this spontaneously happen? I haven’t used it for 3 months and it’s locked in my closet behind a case with my 2 other Birkin bags (I have them stuffed with the original paper to save the shape) Ive never dealt with this before so I assume I’m calling the store and driving to Houston to leave her off for repairs?


----------



## Spinshady

Has anyone had their bag lost in transit after Hermes sent it to France? If so, what was your recourse? Does anyone know their policy?


----------



## WhiteBus

Spinshady said:


> Has anyone had their bag lost in transit after Hermes sent it to France? If so, what was your recourse? Does anyone know their policy?



Is this something that has happened to you?


----------



## Spinshady

WhiteBus said:


> Is this something that has happened to you?


Yes, Hermes sent my bag to France and they called me to inform me that the bag was lost in transit.


----------



## Hikar1

Spinshady said:


> Yes, Hermes sent my bag to France and they called me to inform me that the bag was lost in transit.



What options did they provide for you when they informed you that the bag was lost? Surely this is on their hands and Hermes needs to make it right... Are they just expecting you to wait for the bag to be found by the carrier??


----------



## Spinshady

Hikar1 said:


> What options did they provide for you when they informed you that the bag was lost? Surely this is on their hands and Hermes needs to make it right... Are they just expecting you to wait for the bag to be found by the carrier??


No options have been provided as of yet. They are claiming this has never happened before and they don't know what to do. I am wondering if anyone else has had this happen.


----------



## WhiteBus

That is very unfortunate and worrying, nonetheless be optimistic that Hermes will do the right thing and replace your bag with as close to like for like as possible.  Anticipate the best outcome and try (easier to say than do) not to fear the worst.
Hermes should be able to do this and the actual cost to Hermes would likely be less than what it would have to pay you as a cash settlement; no way should you accept a credit note.
A financial reimbursement would be unlikely to enable you to replace the bag easily
and it is well-known how difficult it can be to source certain Hermes bags.
You need to check the terms and conditions that you accepted when you handed the bag over for spa.
It also depends on which country you are in, because you might have customer protection that goes above and beyond what Hermes might offer.


----------



## Etriers

Ferlin38 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had this B40 for 3 years and only used it a handful of times. I saw her slouching a little today in the closet and pulled it down. Noticed the pocket was torn. Can this spontaneously happen? I haven’t used it for 3 months and it’s locked in my closet behind a case with my 2 other Birkin bags (I have them stuffed with the original paper to save the shape) Ive never dealt with this before so I assume I’m calling the store and driving to Houston to leave her off for repairs?



You may have a mystery to solve at your house, but no, it is unlikely that a pocket would spontaneously tear itself while sitting undisturbed on a shelf. Yes, if you want it repaired you will have to take it to your boutique. Personally, (and this is just me) I would just stick to the facts when you take the bag in. It will not matter how long you have owned it or how many times you have used it, or whether the bag was on a shelf, locked away or behind bulletproof glass. I’d just let them know you have a torn pocket and you’d like to have it repaired. They will fill out a form and give you an idea of what to expect. You’ll get a quote from Paris, which you may accept, and your bag will come back ready for its next adventure.


----------



## duggi84

Just sharing another spa experience here on a smaller item.  I brought in one of my Dwich bracelets (in Raisin, made 2003) to redo the resin.  They redid the resin and recolored and gave the hardware a light polish and it came to $50 USD.  Bracelet looks amazing too  

BEFORE:



AFTER:



(sorry the photos aren't equivalent and hard to compare)


----------



## Cali2HI

I had my Herline tote cleaned by Hermes for $168 USD. I dropped it off in Sept. 2021 and just got it back last week on April 10, 2022. It had to be sent to Paris to be serviced.


----------



## dingobeast

Ferlin38 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had this B40 for 3 years and only used it a handful of times. I saw her slouching a little today in the closet and pulled it down. Noticed the pocket was torn. Can this spontaneously happen? I haven’t used it for 3 months and it’s locked in my closet behind a case with my 2 other Birkin bags (I have them stuffed with the original paper to save the shape) Ive never dealt with this before so I assume I’m calling the store and driving to Houston to leave her off for repairs?



That is awful. I don't think a pocket can just tear on its own like that if it is properly sewn. Let us know what Hermes says.


----------



## Frivole88

Hi everyone, I need your opinion regarding my Constance 18 I just got new from boutique last month.
First time I used it yesterday and I noticed the stitching on the right side has a small crack/ slash on the side to where the stitching is. I'm not really sure if it's a crack or the hole just stretched from the thread stitching. I'm worried the crack might grow bigger in time or is this normal to C18 stitching?


----------



## cravin

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone, I need your opinion regarding my Constance 18 I just got new from boutique last month.
> First time I used it yesterday and I noticed the stitching on the right side has a small crack/ slash on the side to where the stitching is. I'm not really sure if it's a crack or the hole just stretched from the thread stitching. I'm worried the crack might grow bigger in time or is this normal to C18 stitching?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393465



If it were me I wouldn’t accept that bag. Can’t believe it made it out of France.  Looks like poorly tanned leather that dried out. Looking through the forums, you’ll see posts about “cracks” in Togo that are just veins, but in epsom, it’s a solid piece of leather that gets embossed. Shouldn’t “crack”


----------



## Frivole88

cravin said:


> If it were me I wouldn’t accept that bag. Can’t believe it made it out of France.  Looks like poorly tanned leather that dried out. Looking through the forums, you’ll see posts about “cracks” in Togo that are just veins, but in epsom, it’s a solid piece of leather that gets embossed. Shouldn’t “crack”



The box was still sealed, shrink-wrapped with plastic when my SA opened it so the bag definitely left France in this condition. 
I will show it to my SA to let her know and what to do. thanks for the advice. 

EDIT: Here’s another pic. The crack looks “subtle” when shot from afar.


----------



## cravin

Forget the crack. Look at how sloppy the stitches are. Pretty obvious that the artisan made a mistake and tried to “fix” it by double stitching it, causing the leather to get pushed out. Really should not have passed inspection IMO.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My Kelly just came back from the spa; 11 weeks and a total cost of $398 for a general clean-up (bag is from 2005 and was never spa'd before). The SA told me that all white bags go to Paris even if there is an artisan on-site or in the country; she said white is very difficult to work with so they always send it off. I found this interesting. My bag isn't white, but I found this tidbit interesting


----------



## twanky

Question, how do i send my bag for a spa treatment if i dont live close to hermes stores? Do i contact them via email?


----------



## WhiteBus

I believe you have to take in items for spa in person.


----------



## bababebi

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone, I need your opinion regarding my Constance 18 I just got new from boutique last month.
> First time I used it yesterday and I noticed the stitching on the right side has a small crack/ slash on the side to where the stitching is. I'm not really sure if it's a crack or the hole just stretched from the thread stitching. I'm worried the crack might grow bigger in time or is this normal to C18 stitching?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393465


I will be surprised if Hermes think anything is the matter here. All Constance bags are double stitched in this place because it is an area of tension in the bag due to stress of bending when it is opened and closed. The little tear is probably due to over tightening of stitching, but it is a common thing to see.


----------



## MillStream

Not only do you have to take the bag to Hermes, you also must pick it up (or advise Hermes of the name of someone authorized to pick it up on your behalf) when it returns from spa/refurbishing. No shipping either to or from Hermes for this service. I did this recently at Hermes Madison and this definitely is how it works there.


----------



## twanky

WhiteBus said:


> I believe you have to take in items for spa in person.


Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

WhiteBus said:


> I believe you have to take in items for spa in person.



Yes, I can confirm that this is true.


----------



## twanky

jenaywins said:


> Yes, I can confirm that this is true.


Thanks


----------



## twanky

Which Hermes stores does in-house spa / repair?


----------



## phisigbb

Hi everyone,

I sent my vintage Toile and Box Rouge vif Sellier K32 in for spa because the leather was dry and cracking in spots. I requested a new handle, new side straps and asked if anything could be done with the leather edging (please see photo with my badly drawn arrow, LOL).  Unfortunately, when I picked her up only the handle and side straps were replaced and only those two items were documented on the request.  I suppose it was a miscommunication.  However, the SA said she didn't think the edging could be replaced because the bag would have to be reconstructed.  Does anyone know if the edging can be replaced?


----------



## WhiteBus

phisigbb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I sent my vintage Toile and Box Rouge vif Sellier K32 in for spa because the leather was dry and cracking in spots. I requested a new handle, new side straps and asked if anything could be done with the leather edging (please see photo with my badly drawn arrow, LOL).  Unfortunately, when I picked her up only the handle and side straps were replaced and only those two items were documented on the request.  I suppose it was a miscommunication.  However, the SA said she didn't think the edging could be replaced because the bag would have to be reconstructed.  Does anyone know if the edging can be replaced?
> 
> View attachment 5400267



It is a very attractive bag.

If an item is presented for spa, I believe the usual practice (regardless of any specific work you ask for at that point) is that the item is assessed and you are presented with a list of work deemed possible and necessary.  When you accept the estimate you agree to whatever proposed work you wish to be carried out.  If replacing the edging is not deemed necessary or possible it would not appear as an option.
Your SA was probably using her previous experience of how spa works when she gave you her opinion.

If you are near a store with an in-house artisan, you should return and make your specific request; you might get an immediate answer.  Failing that it might have to be sent to Paris even for assessment.
Every bag will present in a different way and you cannot reliably transfer experiences.


----------



## phisigbb

WhiteBus said:


> It is a very attractive bag.
> 
> If an item is presented for spa, I believe the usual practice (regardless of any specific work you ask for at that point) is that the item is assessed and you are presented with a list of work deemed possible and necessary.  When you accept the estimate you agree to whatever proposed work you wish to be carried out.  If replacing the edging is not deemed necessary or possible it would not appear as an option.
> Your SA was probably using her previous experience of how spa works when she gave you her opinion.
> 
> If you are near a store with an in-house artisan, you should return and make your specific request; you might get an immediate answer.  Failing that it might have to be sent to Paris even for assessment.
> Every bag will present in a different way and you cannot reliably transfer experiences.


 
Thank you so much for your reply!  The bag was originally sent to Paris for the handle and side strap replacement so I suppose they didn't deem the edging as necessary. Most of the edging is in great condition.  Only the portion at the top where it creases when opened is cracking.  She is perfectly fine to use, I'm just trying to get her restored to her original beauty  
I am close to NYC, which I believe at least one of the stores has an in-house artisan. So thank you for the suggestion!  I will bring her back in the fall to see what they can do. Thanks again!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 5353957


Just in case it is helpful in future to anyone searching I'm quoting my own post.

My bag was sent to Paris and good news! They will repair the interior seams (although I was told this was an exception so not sure if it's always the case) along with general clean / makeup (all resin needs replacing on the sangles and numerous other areas) a popped stitch on the handle and hot stamping my initials on the clochette.
Lead time was quoted as 12 weeks (better than I thought) and price quoted is £240 (also better than I thought   )
Can't wait to get her back 
Oh and they also confirmed she's Taurillon Clemence which is good because whilst I thought she was, she has a little veining so did wonder. This is what I love most about Hermes, knowing they'll almost always try to fix it


----------



## jjbbll

Hi everyone ! I brought my Kelly 28 to the store a while ago and I am still waiting on the quotation (some re-waxing on the sides and re-stitching and corner touch-up). Since it is a vintage Kelly, I was fine with the color of the hardware and some scratches on it & felt like it matched the patina of the bag. So, at the time I discussed this with my SA and although he deemed a hardware replacement possible, we decided against putting it on the request list for the Spa. After having some time to think about it, I now lean towards replacing the hardware. Since some re-stitching is being done anyways, they might also replace it now, so I don't have to send it in in a few years. Does anyone know if you can put in further requests at the time of the quotation? Also, can you ask for the ring that hold the handle in place to be replaced with the double d, which allows for a strap to be attached ?


----------



## WhiteBus

Although the answers will be the same, it will probably be easier to amend what is done if there is an in-house artisan.
If that is the case and you are local you might be able to call in and find out.

Failing that you should receive an estimate for the work.
That would be the best time to make your request.
Even if you fear the bag might be away longer, in the grand scheme of things it won't be that long and you will probably regret it if you don't.

Changing the handle rings is just about the only change that can be made; it is considered an upgrade.


----------



## MillStream

Forgive me if I'm asking a question that's already been answered somewhere within this 174 page thread.  I live in the New York Metro Area, and have an Hermes Boutique close to my home.  Does anyone know if a bag can be dropped off at a local Hermes Boutique to be sent to Hermes Madison for a spa treatment?


----------



## nymeria

Yes, they will send it, BUT... if you can at all bring it in yourself, you will not only save up to months of time, but can communicate directly with the craftsperson. That in and of itself is not only really FUN, but you learn SO much. Plus the expectations of what can and cannot be done are clearly communicated in both directions, so there is no surprise at the end.


----------



## MillStream

Thank you, *nymeria.* Several weeks ago I dropped a Birkin off at Hermes Madison for refurbishing. I met with an SA who whisked the bag to the back for evaluation by a craftsman after I specified what I would like to be done to the bag. It will be going to Paris for an estimated six month holiday.  I have not yet heard from Hermes as to the repair cost or gotten confirmation of all the things that will be done to it. I now wish I'd given the SA this second bag that needs to have the corners touched up and maybe new hardware. 

I think you're absolutely right that I should trek back to Manhattan and take it directly to Hermes Madison.  An inconvenience, but probably the way to go. Again, thank you!

MillStream


----------



## nymeria

Good luck- Just walk up to the 3rd floor and wait outside the spa door. Usually someone is going in and out for other customers, but if not, just ask a SA if they could please get a craftsperson for you. I love talking to them, and honestly, they love to speak with clients who appreciate the workmanship and the brand, so they are usually happy to speak with you.
And if anyone tries to whisk your bag away, just nicely insist on seeing the craftsperson yourself.


----------



## MillStream

Yet more excellent advice from you, *nymeria. *

Merci mille fois!


----------



## louise_elouise

Hi everyone! I recently purchased this bag secondhand and tbh, the wear is higher than I had expected 

I am confident that the spa can address the glazing issues but what about the scuffs on the Epsom leather and the ‘stretched out’ front panel? The bag kind of caves in when not filled and puffs out or has a wavy shape when filled…


----------



## luxpop

Hi everyone! I am considering purchasing this barenia B but the listing says the leather has been “treated” (not painted or dyed). I assume it was some kind of waterproofing or some kind of treatment like that from the previous owner? Anyone know if this “treatment” of the leather will make it unable to go to the spa in the future?


----------



## MillStream

I believe it’s highly unlikely that Hermes would ever accept this bag for refurbishing .


----------



## WhiteBus

luxpop said:


> Hi everyone! I am considering purchasing this barenia B but the listing says the leather has been “treated” (not painted or dyed). I assume it was some kind of waterproofing or some kind of treatment like that from the previous owner? Anyone know if this “treatment” of the leather will make it unable to go to the spa in the future?



You have to ask exactly what was done.
There is no point in conjecture.
If the seller won't, or can't, tell you, walk away; there will be others.


----------



## julietta_jolie

Hi all,

   Just wanted to share my recent and first Hermes spa experience (still in progress) and ask you all a question.
Took my Kelly clutch to Hermes on April 20th and was told 3-6 month turnaround. So now it has been over a month and a half - and still no quote or any communication from them. Is this normal? I am feeling so anxious... 
   Texted the SA who helped me and he said they didn't have any updates for me. Also said that I would hear from France directly - they won't reach out to my boutique - only to me. Felt like it was a way for him to tell me not to bother them again lol. Later he texted me that he did check with the manager and that the bag was marked as received by Paris, but no other details. That was few weeks ago.
   My clutch is Swift leather/ Parchemin color and had some dark spots on the front and back. If anyone had an experience with similar color/leather combo and stains - was Hermes Spa able to take these stains out to look almost as new? 
Thanks in advance if anyone responds! 

Cheers


----------



## Tonimichelle

julietta_jolie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my recent and first Hermes spa experience (still in progress) and ask you all a question.
> Took my Kelly clutch to Hermes on April 20th and was told 3-6 month turnaround. So now it has been over a month and a half - and still no quote or any communication from them. Is this normal? I am feeling so anxious...
> Texted the SA who helped me and he said they didn't have any updates for me. Also said that I would hear from France directly - they won't reach out to my boutique - only to me. Felt like it was a way for him to tell me not to bother them again lol. Later he texted me that he did check with the manager and that the bag was marked as received by Paris, but no other details. That was few weeks ago.
> My clutch is Swift leather/ Parchemin color and had some dark spots on the front and back. If anyone had an experience with similar color/leather combo and stains - was Hermes Spa able to take these stains out to look almost as new?
> Thanks in advance if anyone responds!
> 
> Cheers


I can't help with the dark spots, but regarding the time you're waiting, I think it may depend to some extent where you are.

My last quote took four weeks to arrive. All communication has been from the local Aftersales Coordinator, but even when I have just asked a question for the artisans in Paris it has taken around two weeks for her to receive a reply from them. She then emails me. Not the SA I gave the bag to.
However depending on your location and the frequency your boutique sends repairs to Paris I'm guessing it could take quite a lot longer for you to receive your initial quote. I'm pretty sure I've read on here that some people have waited a couple of months or more previously so I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## julietta_jolie

Tonimichelle said:


> I can't help with the dark spots, but regarding the time you're waiting, I think it may depend to some extent where you are.
> 
> My last quote took four weeks to arrive. All communication has been from the local Aftersales Coordinator, but even when I have just asked a question for the artisans in Paris it has taken around two weeks for her to receive a reply from them. She then emails me. Not the SA I gave the bag to.
> However depending on your location and the frequency your boutique sends repairs to Paris I'm guessing it could take quite a lot longer for you to receive your initial quote. I'm pretty sure I've read on here that some people have waited a couple of months or more previously so I wouldn't worry too much!


Ah, ok. I guess I'll just wait patiently. Took it to the Troy, Michigan boutique after recently having moved to the area from NYC.
Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

julietta_jolie said:


> Ah, ok. I guess I'll just wait patiently. Took it to the Troy, Michigan boutique after recently having moved to the area from NYC.
> Thank you


I can speak to the wait time as well. When an item is sent from my boutique to Paris, I have waited over a month for a quotation. Most recently, I believe it was about six weeks. I decided not to go forward with the proposition (this item could not be repaired, so they offered me a refund, which I declined since the item is no longer in production), and have been waiting about two months for the item to return. I would not worry.


----------



## julietta_jolie

nicole0612 said:


> I can speak to the wait time as well. When an item is sent from my boutique to Paris, I have waited over a month for a quotation. Most recently, I believe it was about six weeks. I decided not to go forward with the proposition (this item could not be repaired, so they offered me a refund, which I declined since the item is no longer in production), and have been waiting about two months for the item to return. I would not worry.


Oh wow, they couldn't repare? I thought there was nothing Hermes craftsmen can't do. I watched a youtube video where they even replaced side leather panels of a Birkin. Which made me think if they can't get the stains out of my clutch, maybe they would just replace front and back with new leather pieces? I imagine it would cost a lot to do this. I expect this cleaning/ repair to be between $300 -$1000. If it's more than that, I'm afraid it wouldn't be worth it. I might just dye it a darker color to hide the stains.


----------



## nicole0612

julietta_jolie said:


> Oh wow, they couldn't repare? I thought there was nothing Hermes craftsmen can't do. I watched a youtube video where they even replaced side leather panels of a Birkin. Which made me think if they can't get the stains out of my clutch, maybe they would just replace front and back with new leather pieces? I imagine it would cost a lot to do this. I expect this cleaning/ repair to be between $300 -$1000. If it's more than that, I'm afraid it wouldn't be worth it. I might just dye it a darker color to hide the stains.


My experience I believe is fairly consistent with what I have heard from others. Some items cannot be repaired (sometimes mysteriously so, since the request seems simple), some items come back with a note along the lines that they will do the best they can but it may be quite limited (in those cases the results have ranged from returning looking like new to returning looking like nothing has been done at all) and then very straightforward requests (generally corner color touch up on a fairly new bag) that always comes back with the repair exactly as requested.


----------



## julietta_jolie

nicole0612 said:


> My experience I believe is fairly consistent with what I have heard from others. Some items cannot be repaired (sometimes mysteriously so, since the request seems simple), some items come back with a note along the lines that they will do the best they can but it may be quite limited (in those cases the results have ranged from returning looking like new to returning looking like nothing has been done at all) and then very straightforward requests (generally corner color touch up on a fairly new bag) that always comes back with the repair exactly as requested.


Interesting... I can't wait to see how mine turns out. Will be sure to report on here. This thread is really helpful


----------



## nicole0612

julietta_jolie said:


> Interesting... I can't wait to see how mine turns out. Will be sure to report on here. This thread is really helpful


I hope it turns out great! They usually manage your expectations well, so if they are not sure they can fully refurbish it, they will let you know (and even then it sometimes comes out better than expected).


----------



## CharmyPoo

I haven’t had any spa services done at Hermes but I have a number of bags that can really get some help.

Does anyone know if they can:
1. Fix a scruff on the handle of a Togo Birkin that needs need to be colored?
2. Remove / replace / change an embossing on epsom leather?


----------



## jese1988

jese1988 said:


> Just an update, I received the quotation from Hermès of the works to be done of my vintage Kelly 32. Here’s the pricing for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310846


Here she is after almost 6months. Handle and sangle has been replaced, the color is a bit lighter than the original one. I actually love it, looks like I have a two toned bag. The general cleaning + make-up, they charged me for free. So, I saved 275€ from the original quotation.

I have a question, and please enlighten me. Before sending my bag the stamp code was F(circle) and now since the sangle has been replaced I notice that the stamp code is not the same anymore. I would like to understand, does Hermès has a special new code once the bag was serviced?


----------



## MillStream

No idea about the stamp code, but am in awe of your gorgeous Kelly. So smart of you to have this work done!  I hope it brings you much joy each time you carry it. 

Millstream


----------



## fonnas

jese1988 said:


> Here she is after almost 6months. Handle and sangle has been replaced, the color is a bit lighter than the original one. I actually love it, looks like I have a two toned bag. The general cleaning + make-up, they charged me for free. So, I saved 275€ from the original quotation.
> 
> I have a question, and please enlighten me. Before sending my bag the stamp code was F(circle) and now since the sangle has been replaced I notice that the stamp code is not the same anymore. I would like to understand, does Hermès has a special new code once the bag was serviced?
> View attachment 5444985



Looks great! Would love to know from others on the stamp change.... So they ignored your request about adding the D rings?


----------



## jese1988

fonnas said:


> Looks great! Would love to know from others on the stamp change.... So they ignored your request about adding the D rings?


Thank you. Finally, I decided to keep the vintage design of not adding the D rings.


----------



## nicole0612

jese1988 said:


> Here she is after almost 6months. Handle and sangle has been replaced, the color is a bit lighter than the original one. I actually love it, looks like I have a two toned bag. The general cleaning + make-up, they charged me for free. So, I saved 275€ from the original quotation.
> 
> I have a question, and please enlighten me. Before sending my bag the stamp code was F(circle) and now since the sangle has been replaced I notice that the stamp code is not the same anymore. I would like to understand, does Hermès has a special new code once the bag was serviced?
> View attachment 5444985


It is beautiful, I am so happy for you. What is the new year code marked on it? Did they change it to the current year, and is it now inside the bag?


----------



## jese1988

nicole0612 said:


> It is beautiful, I am so happy for you. What is the new year code marked on it? Did they change it to the current year, and is it now inside the bag?


Thank you! Yes the code is in current year but it is stamped on the sangle same as before.


----------



## nicole0612

jese1988 said:


> Thank you! Yes the code is in current year but it is stamped on the sangle same as before.


How interesting!


----------



## jese1988

Hi I would like to ask, does anyone sent their bag to Hermès for spa and replaced the sangle?
I sent my vintage Kelly box bag for spa. Thé sangle and handle has been replaced. Before sending my bag the stamp code was F(circle) on the sangle. Since the sangle has been replaced I notice that the stamp code is not the same anymore. It’s with a stamp U but still on the sangle not inside the bag. I would like to understand, does Hermès has to put a special code once the bag was serviced? What I know is when the sangle was replaced they will put the same code stamp. I would like to gather more information before approaching my local boutique because I would like the old stamp back to my bag.


----------



## EmilyM11

Hello
I sent my bag to the spa in Paris from another European city 3 months ago and never heard about it since. I realise that it takes long time to be served at spa but wondering how fast I should be informed that the bag reached the spa? My SA rolled his eyes on this question but since I had issues with UPS almost losing my other bag I'm a bit nervous not getting any acknowledgement. What are your experiences? I'm not overly worried about the actual time in the spa. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tonkamama

EmilyM111 said:


> Hello
> I sent my bag to the spa in Paris from another European city 3 months ago and never heard about it since. I realise that it takes long time to be served at spa but wondering how fast I should be informed that the bag reached the spa? My SA rolled his eyes on this question but *since I had issues with UPS almost losing my other bag I'm a bit nervous not getting any acknowledgement. *What are your experiences? I'm not overly worried about the actual time in the spa. Thank you in advance.


I thought the bag would have sent back to the store you originally dropped off then the store sends it out to Spa….?  In that case your SA can provide you the shipping information.


----------



## WhiteBus

I thought that bags had to be taken physically into an Hermes boutique to be forwarded for spa.
i.e. Hermes does not accept bags for spa sent using a third party carrier.


----------



## EmilyM11

WhiteBus said:


> I thought that bags had to be taken physically into an Hermes boutique to be forwarded for spa.
> i.e. Hermes does not accept bags for spa sent using a third party carrier.


Apologies for not being clear. The bag was dropped at the local Hermes store. I haven’t got any quotation yet (3 months) for the plaques repair so wondering whether the bag ever reached the spa. SA doesn’t want to provide any information. I know it takes long for the bags to be repaired but I’m keen to know from those who had a bag at spa whether they acknowledge the bag arrival and cost of repair quickly and then the bag waits in some q? Or not? I had a bag repaired in London and the process was very fast but at the time London had the artisan in house.


----------



## acrowcounted

EmilyM111 said:


> Apologies for not being clear. The bag was dropped at the local Hermes store. I haven’t got any quotation yet (3 months) for the plaques repair so wondering whether the bag ever reached the spa. SA doesn’t want to provide any information. I know it takes long for the bags to be repaired but I’m keen to know from those who had a bag at spa whether they acknowledge the bag arrival and cost of repair quickly and then the bag waits in some q? Or not? I had a bag repaired in London and the process was very fast but at the time London had the artisan in house.


Unfortunately I don’t think it’s unheard of for the quote to take over three months, though I would say it’s on the long side. As for notification of its arrival at the spa, I don’t believe that’s a thing. SAs don’t have much visibility into the status either. Urgency nor communication seem to be high priorities with Hermes.


----------



## EmilyM11

acrowcounted said:


> Unfortunately I don’t think it’s unheard of for the quote to take over three months, though I would say it’s on the long side. As for notification of its arrival at the spa, I don’t believe that’s a thing. SAs don’t have much visibility into the status either. Urgency nor communication seem to be high priorities with a Hermes.


I suppose I have to assume that they are busy. Not sure at which point I should start worrying. The store here in Warsaw doesn't have a SM anymore and they are managed by Zurich so even worse for me.


----------



## Liberté

I don't think you should worry too much, but it wouldn't be a bad thing to check in once a month or so if the store hasn't given you any time estimate which if they haven't is a bit disappointing especially if you mentioned that you had problems in the past. You should also know that the factories etc. are closed in August in France for summer holidays, so if you don't hear anything by August, you shouldn't expect to hear back until September. It might sound like a long time, but it wouldn't be unusual...


----------



## EmilyM11

Liberté said:


> I don't think you should worry too much, but it wouldn't be a bad thing to check in once a month or so if the store hasn't given you any time estimate which if they haven't is a bit disappointing especially if you mentioned that you had problems in the past. You should also know that the factories etc. are closed in August in France for summer holidays, so if you don't hear anything by August, you shouldn't expect to hear back until September. It might sound like a long time, but it wouldn't be unusual...


Thank you!


----------



## kittynui

@jese1988 the bag is gorgeous do you have before / after pictures? Because I just bought this exact bag vintage too i circle (1979)


----------



## maryg1

Hello, I’ve got 2 questions:
- my beige box kelly has color transfer on the back. It’s not that visible for far but it’s there . Do you think it can be restored? I had already sent this bag to Spa and they worked great on a dark spot it had on the flap (not color transfer though).
2) In my very vintage Rouge H box kelly the leather on the bottom of the handle is separating. The handle itself is in good condition and I prefer not to change it. That part is usually glued to the rest of the handle. Do the artisan try to save the handle or they change it altogether if there is a problem? 
Pics below


----------



## jese1988

kittynui said:


> @jese1988 the bag is gorgeous do you have before / after pictures? Because I just bought this exact bag vintage too i circle (1979)


Thank you! Here’s some pictures.


----------



## jese1988

EmilyM111 said:


> Hello
> I sent my bag to the spa in Paris from another European city 3 months ago and never heard about it since. I realise that it takes long time to be served at spa but wondering how fast I should be informed that the bag reached the spa? My SA rolled his eyes on this question but since I had issues with UPS almost losing my other bag I'm a bit nervous not getting any acknowledgement. What are your experiences? I'm not overly worried about the actual time in the spa. Thank you in advance.


I received a quote after 4 weeks from the date that I dropped my bag to Hermès shop.


----------



## CharmyPoo

My lovely gold B30 has two major issues.  Do you think H Spa can fix the pen mark and this hole?  I don’t know how this happened.


----------



## cazzz1

I am thinking of purchasing a Jypsiere which will need some repair in places to the edging. Fairly minor I think. Are such repairs always sent to France or might they be done in the U.K? I should be able to take it to a store (London or Manchester) but would they return it to me by post or would I have to collect it? Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## QuelleFromage

CharmyPoo said:


> My lovely gold B30 has two major issues.  Do you think H Spa can fix the pen mark and this hole?  I don’t know how this happened.
> 
> View attachment 5588231
> View attachment 5588232


There's a good shot at getting the pen mark off. The hole....I think they might try to fill it. Otherwise you're looking at a panel replacement which you don't want to try - I doubt anyone else would notice the hole. 
I was able to get pen off a gold Birkin with Lexol wipes but since this is in a very noticeable spot I would NOT try anything at home and definitely go to spa. Good luck!


----------



## Tonimichelle

cazzz1 said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a Jypsiere which will need some repair in places to the edging. Fairly minor I think. Are such repairs always sent to France or might they be done in the U.K? I should be able to take it to a store (London or Manchester) but would they return it to me by post or would I have to collect it? Many thanks for any advice.


Currently all repairs are sent to France. However I've been told that in September there will be an artisan working in London again
So if you wait until after then and take it to NBS I believe it will be repaired in London. I think you will have to collect it though!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tonimichelle said:


> Currently all repairs are sent to France. However I've been told that in September there will be an artisan working in London again
> So if you wait until after then and take it to NBS I believe it will be repaired in London. I think you will have to collect it though!


Such great news!!!
I cant't believe we will actually have a spa service in London again.
I assume that the artisan will decide if an item still needs to be sent back to Paris for major work??


----------



## cazzz1

Thank you. Thats great news - and a good excuse to go to town again!


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Such great news!!!
> I cant't believe we will actually have a spa service in London again.
> I assume that the artisan will decide if an item still needs to be sent back to Paris for major work??


Yes, I presume they'll still send things to Paris if it's something major. But it will be so great to have an artisan here again for the minor repairs!


----------



## hellofromolivia

I just recently acquired my first Hermès bag and I am over the moon. She's a vintage Kelly in box calf leather from 1947. I think she has so much character and I'm loving the way she is but I just wanted to have her looked at by the Hermès spa and maybe conditioned due to the age she's in. I took her to the Beverly Hills store and received an update after 3 weeks. Due to the vintage nature of the bag, I was informed that they will need to send her off to France. This got me a bit sad because I didn't want to part with her just yet for, as I was told by the after sales person, an estimated lead-time of 6-8 months. That being said, I postponed the service so I could spend time with her first. I hope I'm not risking the condition of the bag by not taking it to the spa just yet. I'm also watching Docride's videos to see if I can do something in the meantime. So here she is —


----------



## smilephs

Does anyone have experience with taking their epsom birkin to Hermes spa? I am considering of purchasing an epsom birkin in craie and wanted to get some opinions before pulling the trigger. Thank you in advance!


----------



## _kiki119_

smilephs said:


> Does anyone have experience with taking their epsom birkin to Hermes spa? I am considering of purchasing an epsom birkin in craie and wanted to get some opinions before pulling the trigger. Thank you in advance!


I sent a 11yo Epsom K32 with US Hermes last year.  What type of repair are you looking for? Just general cleaning/conditioning? 

the bag is well loved and epsom texture at the corners is smooth out already and spa was not able to recondition that.  So depending what you are looking for?


----------



## deltalady

smilephs said:


> Does anyone have experience with taking their epsom birkin to Hermes spa? I am considering of purchasing an epsom birkin in craie and wanted to get some opinions before pulling the trigger. Thank you in advance!


 Take a look at Winnie Y’s YouTube channel. She sent in a 30 y.o. Birkin in corcheval (epsom’s predecessor) and they did a phenomenal job.


----------



## smilephs

I’m eyeing an excellent condition epsom birkin but just wanted to make sure the wear/tear wouldn’t be too bad and that it would be amendable after the spa  I only have experience with togo and ardennes! thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## EmilyM11

EmilyM111 said:


> Hello
> I sent my bag to the spa in Paris from another European city 3 months ago and never heard about it since. I realise that it takes long time to be served at spa but wondering how fast I should be informed that the bag reached the spa? My SA rolled his eyes on this question but since I had issues with UPS almost losing my other bag I'm a bit nervous not getting any acknowledgement. What are your experiences? I'm not overly worried about the actual time in the spa. Thank you in advance.


Update on this: the reason there was no quotation was that it was done for me for free. It took them 4 months to return the bag. Very pleased and positively surprised as whilst I didn’t raise it with the brand that something was really wrong with the plaques to deteriorate in such a short time, they admitted this way and amended. Cleaning of the bag was also free of charge. Moments like this make me feel very good about the brand.


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Hello everyone,
There is a preloved B in togo leather that I am interested in. The listing notes that leather has been treated- what does this mean and will Hermes still work on the bag if needed in the future? Thank you for the insight.


----------



## caruava

Treatment could mean anything from application of leather protectant to restoration type work. Hermes will not work on an item if it has had other treatment work done on it. There is chance it might have been done by them or might not be picked up if you ever brought it into spa, but for me personally I would pass. Not worth the risk. There is always another bag to buy.


----------



## golconda

I would ask the seller what it means.  If the bag has been dyed, that would be a negative.  Maybe waterproofing applied.   That would be a negative also.


----------



## stephbb9

If the original owner sprayed a waterproofing product, there’s no way H. could see it?


----------



## PrincessVV

jese1988 said:


> I received a quote after 4 weeks from the date that I dropped my bag to Hermès shop.


May I ask if you've received the quote via email or letter? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jese1988

PrincessVV said:


> May I ask if you've received the quote via email or letter? Thanks in advance!


Via email.


----------



## PrincessVV

jese1988 said:


> Via email.


Thank you!


----------



## masanmasan

Anyone ever have Bolide's zip replace by Hermes spa ?


----------



## Pivoine66

Fumizuki said:


> Anyone ever have Bolide's zip replace by Hermes spa ?


Yes, about 2018 or 2019 - in Paris - it cost a little over 500 euros for a Bolide 35 GHW 
and sewing the inside pocket was about 150.00 euros, in case anyone ever wanted to do that. 
It's probably quite a complicated procedure, especially with such a long zip and inside bag on shape-retaining Ardennes leather. Unfortunately, in the process, the entire inside of the bag was scratched with quite noticeable scratches and the new zip was slightly crooked/bent. 

As a workhorse for me, I had refrained from making drama. I might have reacted differently with a Kelly or B.
I was able to straighten the zip by stuffing the bag.


----------



## redwings

Anyone had experience ordering a strap for a vache liegee kelly post the leather discontinuation? My strap is on its last legs.

The store in Melbourne CBD said they don’t do that and that’s despite me holding the old official faded receipt and a recent receipt transcript from an overseas Hermes boutique with contact details to prove it is not a counterfeit.

In fact, they didn’t even bother to ask me about my strap’s condition too.


----------



## Canadianinldn

Hi PB! I need some advice. I brought a Kelly 40 retourne gold with gold hardware veau leather. I sent to Hermes for spa but unfortunately they found that a third party had tried to fix the gusset with some stitching (really not noticeable). I’ve told the reseller and they’re happy to take it back. I paid 4K£ for it as it’s a fair condition used bag and debating if I should return it or keep because it’s such a beautiful workhorse bag and I could send to Leather Surgeon since Hermes spa won’t take it. What do you think??


----------



## Haute Couturess

I've replaced hardware and handles and it's TOTALLY worth it.  I don't think I paid more than $500 for that, but it was more than a few years ago.  Sad thing is they used to give you a new H buckle if you took yours in for polishing and they no longer do this....booooo   xox HC


----------



## Haute Couturess

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !


Send it to the NYC store.  They won't do this sort of thing.  There's also an amazing handbag clinic in London that does amazing refurbishments of leather designer goods and they'll even change the color for you if you like!


----------



## Haute Couturess

Canadianinldn said:


> Hi PB! I need some advice. I brought a Kelly 40 retourne gold with gold hardware veau leather. I sent to Hermes for spa but unfortunately they found that a third party had tried to fix the gusset with some stitching (really not noticeable). I’ve told the reseller and they’re happy to take it back. I paid 4K£ for it as it’s a fair condition used bag and debating if I should return it or keep because it’s such a beautiful workhorse bag and I could send to Leather Surgeon since Hermes spa won’t take it. What do you think??
> 
> View attachment 5621626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621630



Totally keep this!!!  You can get a good repair done on this.  I'll look for the name of the London place if you like.  Or you can send it to leather spa.


----------



## Haute Couturess

Canadianinldn said:


> Hi PB! I need some advice. I brought a Kelly 40 retourne gold with gold hardware veau leather. I sent to Hermes for spa but unfortunately they found that a third party had tried to fix the gusset with some stitching (really not noticeable). I’ve told the reseller and they’re happy to take it back. I paid 4K£ for it as it’s a fair condition used bag and debating if I should return it or keep because it’s such a beautiful workhorse bag and I could send to Leather Surgeon since Hermes spa won’t take it. What do you think??
> 
> View attachment 5621626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621630



This company is SOOOOO nice.  Email them your pics and ask for a quote for refurbishment and repair of the stitching.  They can do wonders.  xoxo HC good luck!






						Buy, Sell & Restore Handbags - Luxury Bags and Handbag Repair
					

New and second hand bags alike, we sell a luxury range of designer bags and offer Handbag Repair at stores in London, Leeds and Newcastle.



					www.handbagclinic.co.uk


----------



## redwings

my peko said:


> The Hermes stores in Asia particularly in Hk is quite strict (I prefer to use the word mean). I once asked a SA if I can bring back a vintage Hermes bag for refurbishment and the SA told me " We will not accept any unknown bags not bought from our store for refurbishment. I will also email all stores not to accept it. "
> 
> Even if it is an authentic vintage piece? What if I inherit it?
> 
> Please note that I am a regular and this is how she answered. I do not like her attitude because I find it rude but how unfortunate she is my SA from day one !



Actually, what I did was email the Hermes Client Services in Australia for my case re: a discontinued leather Vache Liege strap, and I even have a receipt transcript from the willing Hermes boutique overseas to attest that it was purchased from them.

Store SA was helpless (nice girl and the other SA admired the old bag when I brought it in), because the manager said no.

Client Services contacted the Paris headquarters to come up with a solution for my bag BECAUSE all authentic bags , if not touched by other leather repairers, qualify for their bag spa.

If Paris overrules the local store, the local store will have to accept the order from me to make a new strap. Client Services will liaise on my behalf and arrange - that is if everything is approved. That may make me unpopular with the local store but I didn’t drop a lot of Gs on a bag for nothing.

If you know the history of the bag, by all means, contact Client Services. Caveat if you buy it preloved - some vintage bags may have been refurbished by others, and Hermes in Paris (not your local store) can reject a previously refurbished bag after inspection by the craftsman. That’s what I am told.

Hope it helps.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Canadianinldn said:


> Hi PB! I need some advice. I brought a Kelly 40 retourne gold with gold hardware veau leather. I sent to Hermes for spa but unfortunately they found that a third party had tried to fix the gusset with some stitching (really not noticeable). I’ve told the reseller and they’re happy to take it back. I paid 4K£ for it as it’s a fair condition used bag and debating if I should return it or keep because it’s such a beautiful workhorse bag and I could send to Leather Surgeon since Hermes spa won’t take it. What do you think??
> 
> View attachment 5621626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621630


Honestly, I wouldn't keep it. The leather isn't the best for workhorse use, you can't take it to Hermés ever (especially after taking to LS), and after LS or whomever works on it you'll be out more cash. Kelly 40s are well priced right now and (just IMO) you are better off finding a workhorse bag that needs less or no work for £1000ish more. I know sterling is super weak right now but I still think you would have options. JMHO - good luck!!


----------



## balletandbirkins

Has anyone successfully had Hermes Spa fix a bag that was previous worked on by a third party? I have a bag that has been repainted and slightly repaired and was wondering if all of the previous work (paint/filler) was removed if hermes would work on it?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

balletandbirkins said:


> Has anyone successfully had Hermes Spa fix a bag that was previous worked on by a third party? I have a bag that has been repainted and slightly repaired and was wondering if all of the previous work (paint/filler) was removed if hermes would work on it?


No Hermes will not work on any bag that has had a 3rd party work on it.
You will have to get any further fixes done elsewhere.


----------



## maryg1

Last week I brought all my Kellys for cleaning/repair, and told I wasn’t in a hurry and that I know it could even take 6 months for one of them...but now I’m such impatient to know the quotes!
The vintage rouge H will probably need a new handle, I’m pretty much against it because just a tiny bit of leather had split, and the color will never match. 
Be patient Mary!


----------



## WhiteBus

8


maryg1 said:


> Last week I brought all my Kellys for cleaning/repair, and told I wasn’t in a hurry and that I know it could even take 6 months for one of them...but now I’m such impatient to know the quotes!
> The vintage rouge H will probably need a new handle, I’m pretty much against it because just a tiny bit of leather had split, and the color will never match.
> Be patient Mary!


I doubt you could retrieve it now and you will just have to wait as long as it takes to get the quotes.
At that time, if you are still uncertain about replacing the handle, you will know how much it would cost, but be under no obligation to proceed with the repair. 
If your bag does need a new handle, it is not going to improve with time.
Having gone so far and invested so much time in the process already, you you would probably regret it in the future if did not have the work done at this time.
It is a shame that you have so little confidence in the skill of the Hermes artisans.


----------



## redwings

maryg1 said:


> Last week I brought all my Kellys for cleaning/repair, and told I wasn’t in a hurry and that I know it could even take 6 months for one of them...but now I’m such impatient to know the quotes!
> The vintage rouge H will probably need a new handle, I’m pretty much against it because just a tiny bit of leather had split, and the color will never match.
> Be patient Mary!


Two weeks and I am still waiting for Paris to confirm if they can make the shoulder strap to replace my old Kelly’s strap.


----------



## PrincessVV

maryg1 said:


> Last week I brought all my Kellys for cleaning/repair, and told I wasn’t in a hurry and that I know it could even take 6 months for one of them...but now I’m such impatient to know the quotes!
> The vintage rouge H will probably need a new handle, I’m pretty much against it because just a tiny bit of leather had split, and the color will never match.
> Be patient Mary!


I sent my vintage K28 to Paris first week of September and am still waiting for a quote... The wait is killing me.. lol


----------



## maryg1

PrincessVV said:


> I sent my vintage K28 to Paris first week of September and am still waiting for a quote... The wait is killing me.. lol





redwings said:


> Two weeks and I am still waiting for Paris to confirm if they can make the shoulder strap to replace my old Kelly’s strap.


I expect at least 1 month for the quote only, and pretty sure the artisans will propose some repairs I won’t accept. These bags’ trip to Paris is going to be costly!


----------



## stephbb9

maryg1 said:


> I expect at least 1 month for the quote only, and pretty sure the artisans will propose some repairs I won’t accept. These bags’ trip to Paris is going to be costly!


Do you have to pay for just the quote? Just to send it?


----------



## maryg1

stephbb9 said:


> Do you have to pay for just the quote? Just to send it?


No, you pay when you collect the bags after repair.


----------



## redwings

maryg1 said:


> I expect at least 1 month for the quote only, and pretty sure the artisans will propose some repairs I won’t accept. These bags’ trip to Paris is going to be costly!


Oh mine isn’t a quote yet. It’s just to confirm if they are willing to make the replacement strap ...


----------



## maryg1

redwings said:


> Oh mine isn’t a quote yet. It’s just to confirm if they are willing to make the replacement strap ...


The vache liege strap right? I hope they can provide one to you, or at least that they can come up with a good alternative.


----------



## redwings

maryg1 said:


> The vache liege strap right? I hope they can provide one to you, or at least that they can come up with a good alternative.


Thanks. Hoping they can - I told them I was willing to accept alternative leathers.


----------



## nomdesac

Hello, I just bought a _very_ used Birkin on eBay from a Japanese reseller (Japan Monoshare) from whom I've bought many less expensive handbags.  I've been wanting a 40 cm for work, and I really wanted a bag with some wear and tear (not all the way to Ashley Olsen's Kelly, but still worn)  so that I wouldn't wince every time I put it on the floor, or inserted a wallet, or exhaled while in the same zip code.  I have two other Birkins--a 20 year old gold w/gold trim and a 1-year-old black Togo with palladium trim (both bought at Hermes), and I love them and am happy to own them but can't quite bring myself to take them out and about regularly.  Working on that.  In any case, I finally found a worn 40 cm bag in Barenia (!!!) (I think it's Barenia) for . . . probably too much, and I'm looking for some advice on three specific questions:  If I bring this bag into Hermes, will they just shake their heads?   Do you think there's any chance they can repair the corners?   And do you think this bag has had some work done on it already?  (The sangles look a bit new-ish to me, especially compared to the handles and the corners.). The flap does too.  

I'd welcome any responses, reality checks, advice, encouragement, discouragement. . .


----------



## WhiteBus

there is no point in conjecture 
you have to take it in and see what the response is


----------



## maryg1

I would take it in, no harm in trying, for sure if the artisan can work on it it won’t be cheap, but you can decide whether to proceed or not.
Let me tell you I like this bag, for sure it’s not pristine and for the faints of hearts, but I like the way it has aged. Maybe it’s vache naturel and not barenia?


----------



## nomdesac

maryg1 said:


> I would take it in, no harm in trying, for sure if the artisan can work on it it won’t be cheap, but you can decide whether to proceed or not.
> Let me tell you I like this bag, for sure it’s not pristine and for the faints of hearts, but I like the way it has aged. Maybe it’s vache naturel and not barenia?


Good point--that would be another good reason to take it in:  they'd be able to identify the leather.


----------



## Canadianinldn

If the bag has been touched in anyway by a 3rd party, Hermes will not touch it. I brought in a bag that was used but looked pretty decent, they found one stitching in the gusset and said they cannot spa. Luckily the store I brought it from took it back and I got a refund.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nomdesac said:


> Hello, I just bought a _very_ used Birkin on eBay from a Japanese reseller (Japan Monoshare) from whom I've bought many less expensive handbags.  I've been wanting a 40 cm for work, and I really wanted a bag with some wear and tear (not all the way to Ashley Olsen's Kelly, but still worn)  so that I wouldn't wince every time I put it on the floor, or inserted a wallet, or exhaled while in the same zip code.  I have two other Birkins--a 20 year old gold w/gold trim and a 1-year-old black Togo with palladium trim (both bought at Hermes), and I love them and am happy to own them but can't quite bring myself to take them out and about regularly.  Working on that.  In any case, I finally found a worn 40 cm bag in Barenia (!!!) (I think it's Barenia) for . . . probably too much, and I'm looking for some advice on three specific questions:  If I bring this bag into Hermes, will they just shake their heads?   Do you think there's any chance they can repair the corners?   And do you think this bag has had some work done on it already?  (The sangles look a bit new-ish to me, especially compared to the handles and the corners.). The flap does too.
> 
> I'd welcome any responses, reality checks, advice, encouragement, discouragement. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630650
> View attachment 5630651
> View attachment 5630652


In no way is this bag too beaten up for spa. I've seen bags that were basically handles and shreds. It's hard to tell if it's Barenia or VN but saddle leathers refurbish really well. You will be surprised. 
I would decide now if you want to replace any panels or the handles (they will almost certainly wish to replace the handles). Personally I wouldn't - I would condition the bag, patch the corners (there is a corner repair that is a patch of leather BUT they do not always agree to do it), and enjoy it as it is.

Now, if it's had third-party repair already, you will not have these options, but there are other places to take it.


----------



## 880

nomdesac said:


> Do you think there's any chance they can repair the corners?


I think this is unlikely, and I would not take the chance.
I would not have purchased this bag, and I am fond of beater bags.
IMO the corners are structural damage that H Spa would normally prefer to replace panels at high cost. My concern is that they would say replacement is the way to go, but bc they cannot match the patina, it is not recommended.
I believe a third party might leather fill, but I wouldn’t be happy with the result and I would have to take greater care of the bag going forward.

 i certainly hope that I am wrong in this case since it is already purchased. Good luck and please update the thread @nomdesac !

ETA: I have had Hermes replace handles and sangliers on a BBK, and it takes long enough that in retrospect, it’s better to purchase something that doesn’t require so much work

JMO though, and YMMV.


----------



## nomdesac

Canadianinldn said:


> If the bag has been touched in anyway by a 3rd party, Hermes will not touch it. I brought in a bag that was used but looked pretty decent, they found one stitching in the gusset and said they cannot spa. Luckily the store I brought it from took it back and I got a refund.


Thanks for this--The bag IS returnable (and I trust the seller--so far, all my experiences with them have been excellent).  Bags also are generally described as--and look--worse than they turn out to be.  (Keeping expectations low?). But I will be taking a VERY close look when it arrives.


----------



## nomdesac

880 said:


> I think this is unlikely, and I would not take the chance.
> I would not have purchased this bag, and I am fond of beater bags.
> IMO the corners are structural damage that H Spa would normally prefer to replace panels at high cost. My concern is that they would say replacement is the way to go, but bc they cannot match the patina, it is not recommended.
> I believe a third party might leather fill, but I wouldn’t be happy with the result and I would have to take greater care of the bag going forward.
> 
> i certainly hope that I am wrong in this case since it is already purchased. Good luck and please update the thread @nomdesac !
> 
> ETA: I have had Hermes replace handles and sangliers on a BBK, and it takes long enough that in retrospect, it’s better to purchase something that doesn’t require so much work
> 
> JMO though, and YMMV.


Thanks for this good advice!  (You mention that you're fond of beater bags:  this is the first beater Birkin--not sure I'm going to stick with that phrase--that I've actually been able to find, and I've looked a lot online and--in past years--in consignment stores in Paris.  Do you have a source?)


----------



## nomdesac

QuelleFromage said:


> In no way is this bag too beaten up for spa. I've seen bags that were basically handles and shreds. It's hard to tell if it's Barenia or VN but saddle leathers refurbish really well. You will be surprised.
> I would decide now if you want to replace any panels or the handles (they will almost certainly wish to replace the handles). Personally I wouldn't - I would condition the bag, patch the corners (there is a corner repair that is a patch of leather BUT they do not always agree to do it), and enjoy it as it is.
> 
> Now, if it's had third-party repair already, you will not have these options, but there are other places to take it.


Wow--I really WILL have to take this in and see what they say.  (Handles and shreds:  !!). Thanks for this--


----------



## QuelleFromage

nomdesac said:


> Wow--I really WILL have to take this in and see what they say.  (Handles and shreds:  !!). Thanks for this--


This is assuming you paid a low price for the bag  It will always be a "beater" but then I'm someone who thinks the Olsen twins' bags are chic in their own way.


----------



## 880

nomdesac said:


> Thanks for this good advice!  (You mention that you're fond of beater bags:  this is the first beater Birkin--not sure I'm going to stick with that phrase--that I've actually been able to find, and I've looked a lot online and--in past years--in consignment stores in Paris.  Do you have a source?)


Hi, my post was deleted for being OT, but if you run a search and look on reseller threads, you will find suggestions


----------



## redwings

nomdesac said:


> Thanks for this--The bag IS returnable (and I trust the seller--so far, all my experiences with them have been excellent).  Bags also are generally described as--and look--worse than they turn out to be.  (Keeping expectations low?). But I will be taking a VERY close look when it arrives.


Except the visible hole aka corner damage is already bad - it almost looks like it has been nibbled by something. You have to prepare for the high costs of restoring it with Hermes (that is if they accept it) may be the cost of what you paid for the bag or worse, higher.

Beat up is one thing but holes …that’s another story.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

When should I give up waiting for a replacement item? I took my bag in for service (it was done months ago) and was told at that time they would order a replacement strap. It's been 10 months now and no further word on the strap. Was the order for a replacement strap a dream order that will never actually happen. Has anyone waited 1 year + for replacement parts?


----------



## nomdesac

880 said:


> Hi, my post was deleted for being OT, but if you run a search and look on reseller threads, you will find suggestions





redwings said:


> Except the visible hole aka corner damage is already bad - it almost looks like it has been nibbled by something. You have to prepare for the high costs of restoring it with Hermes (that is if they accept it) may be the cost of what you paid for the bag or worse, higher.
> 
> Beat up is one thing but holes …that’s another story.


Great point--this is a helpful perspective.  FWIW:  The selling price for the bag was $4700; The "4" in that number seemed pretty great at the time. And I was looking for a bag with some miles on it.  (I teach at a large university.  A pristine 40 cm Birkin would not fit in.  But a worn leather satchel might fly under the radar.)  On the other hand, a worn leather satchel that looks like it's been nibbled . . .


----------



## nomdesac

nomdesac said:


> Great point--this is a helpful perspective.  FWIW:  The selling price for the bag was $4700; The "4" in that number seemed pretty great at the time. And I was looking for a bag with some miles on it.  (I teach at a large university.  A pristine 40 cm Birkin would not fit in.  But a worn leather satchel might fly under the radar.)  On the other hand, a worn leather satchel that looks like it's been nibbled . . .


I'm also now wondering if the corners could be repaired by Hermes in the way that the corners of this train wreck bag (from the train wreck thread on this site:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kelly-in-epsom-vs-kelly-in-box-pros-and-cons.982625/page-7) were repaired.


----------



## WhiteBus

ccbaggirl89 said:


> When should I give up waiting for a replacement item? I took my bag in for service (it was done months ago) and was told at that time they would order a replacement strap. It's been 10 months now and no further word on the strap. Was the order for a replacement strap a dream order that will never actually happen. Has anyone waited 1 year + for replacement parts?


I suggest you go in to your Hermes store and ask exactly what the situation is with regard to the strap you ordered.  Conjecture and other people's experiences are not really going to be helpful, because there are so many variables with regard to exact colour and hide.


----------



## WhiteBus

nomdesac said:


> I'm also now wondering if the corners could be repaired by Hermes in the way that the corners of this train wreck bag (from the train wreck thread on this site:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kelly-in-epsom-vs-kelly-in-box-pros-and-cons.982625/page-7) were repaired.
> 
> View attachment 5631524


That is a great idea.
Do go and find out.


----------



## 880

nomdesac said:


> Good point--that would be another good reason to take it in:  they'd be able to identify the leather.


If you want an under the radar spectacular H tote bag, how about a whitebus. birkin silhouette without the hw
i think it has an outside pocket, but I am not sure. @WhiteBus will know  

i do not think H would do patched corners like that, but no harm in asking


----------



## nomdesac

QuelleFromage said:


> In no way is this bag too beaten up for spa. I've seen bags that were basically handles and shreds. It's hard to tell if it's Barenia or VN but saddle leathers refurbish really well. You will be surprised.
> I would decide now if you want to replace any panels or the handles (they will almost certainly wish to replace the handles). Personally I wouldn't - I would condition the bag, patch the corners (there is a corner repair that is a patch of leather BUT they do not always agree to do it), and enjoy it as it is.
> 
> Now, if it's had third-party repair already, you will not have these options, but there are other places to take it.


I'm so grateful for all the responses to my initial question.  I was just reviewing those responses again, and I realize I have some follow-up questions for yours:  What kind of conditioner would you recommend using on this bag?; Is there a chance that conditioner would make the corners look worse?; and if I condition it, would that be an issue for the Hermes spa?  (I've read through this thread, and it seems that conditioning doesn't count as work by other hands when it comes to the spa, but it would be good to make sure there aren't exceptions to that practice.). All information/opinions are welcome.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nomdesac said:


> I'm so grateful for all the responses to my initial question.  I was just reviewing those responses again, and I realize I have some follow-up questions for yours:  What kind of conditioner would you recommend using on this bag?; Is there a chance that conditioner would make the corners look worse?; and if I condition it, would that be an issue for the Hermes spa?  (I've read through this thread, and it seems that conditioning doesn't count as work by other hands when it comes to the spa, but it would be good to make sure there aren't exceptions to that practice.). All information/opinions are welcome.


I would not try to condition this bag myself as it appears to be saddle leather. If I had paid $1000 for it I might try, but at that price I would take to Hermès. I'm ok conditioning, say, Togo or even Box but I don't treat my Barenia Birkin. The "natural" leathers will react differently to leather products. 

So far, it does not appear that moisturizing one's bag at home gets it rejected at spa, but that is purely anecdotal - no guarantees. If you are going to keep that bag, at that price, my fervent recommendation would be to take it to H.


----------



## nomdesac

QuelleFromage said:


> I would not try to condition this bag myself as it appears to be saddle leather. If I had paid $1000 for it I might try, but at that price I would take to Hermès. I'm ok conditioning, say, Togo or even Box but I don't treat my Barenia Birkin. The "natural" leathers will react differently to leather products.
> 
> So far, it does not appear that moisturizing one's bag at home gets it rejected at spa, but that is purely anecdotal - no guarantees. If you are going to keep that bag, at that price, my fervent recommendation would be to take it to H.


Yes--I absolutely will--if I keep it.  I know that 40s in way better shape can be had sometimes for not too too much more $, relatively speaking,, so I'm a bit on the fence about keeping it.  But i'll have to take a close look when it arrives, and then I'll contact my SA and see about making an appt at H . . . More thanks!


----------



## maryg1

nomdesac said:


> I'm so grateful for all the responses to my initial question.  I was just reviewing those responses again, and I realize I have some follow-up questions for yours:  What kind of conditioner would you recommend using on this bag?; Is there a chance that conditioner would make the corners look worse?; and if I condition it, would that be an issue for the Hermes spa?  (I've read through this thread, and it seems that conditioning doesn't count as work by other hands when it comes to the spa, but it would be good to make sure there aren't exceptions to that practice.). All information/opinions are welcome.


If you’re set on taking it to SPA I would not condition it myself beforehand. If it gets rejected as it is, but you want to keep it anyway, then I would try.


----------



## periogirl28

maryg1 said:


> If you’re set on taking it to SPA I would not condition it myself beforehand. If it gets rejected as it is, but you want to keep it anyway, then I would try.


This makes so much sense.


----------



## smilephs

Does anyone know if this could be repaired by Hermes spa?? TIA!!


----------



## nomdesac

nomdesac said:


> Yes--I absolutely will--if I keep it.  I know that 40s in way better shape can be had sometimes for not too too much more $, relatively speaking,, so I'm a bit on the fence about keeping it.  But i'll have to take a close look when it arrives, and then I'll contact my SA and see about making an appt at H . . . More thanks!


Update:  the E bay authenticator called yesterday to tell me that all 4 corners of the very worn Birkin are in worse shape than the images suggested.  (The description of the bag mentioned "very strong tears" at all 4 corners--so I don't think the seller was misrepresenting it, but the authenticator's photos provided more information.).  I sent the photos to the seller and asked (politely) for a substantial discount; they offered a small one; I'm sending the bag back.  I really do appreciate all the advice--pro and con--but at more than $4000 . . . I think I'll just have to keep searching for the perfectly worn (but not too worn) bag to take to work.  Or perhaps buy a Whitebus or two (or three).


----------



## maryg1

Wow, holes in all 4 corners! You did the right thing, GL with your search!


----------



## thelilachour

Has anyone in Canada sent a bag to the H spa that they bought abroad? I was told I couldn’t send a bag bought at a US boutique to the spa because I had brought it to Canada many years ago (even though the purchase history in NYC can be confirmed), and they can’t prove I paid duties on it. I would have to fly back to NYC to send the bag out from there? 

One of the bags is an exotic which is why I rather send from Canada instead of risk travelling in/out with it or needing a new CITES.


----------



## maryg1

WhiteBus said:


> 8
> 
> I doubt you could retrieve it now and you will just have to wait as long as it takes to get the quotes.
> At that time, if you are still uncertain about replacing the handle, you will know how much it would cost, but be under no obligation to proceed with the repair.
> If your bag does need a new handle, it is not going to improve with time.
> Having gone so far and invested so much time in the process already, you you would probably regret it in the future if did not have the work done at this time.
> It is a shame that you have so little confidence in the skill of the Hermes artisans.


Sorry only saw today your reply. 
Where did I say I have no confidence in H artisan’s skills? If I hadn’t, I wouldn’t have brought all 3 Kellys, one of which has already been brought to Spa in the past.
What I said, and that was confirmed by the SA too, is that a new handle on a Rouge H Kelly won’t match exactly the color of the main body, and it will take time to find the right leather.
And I said that I was impatient to have the quotes, which I still haven’t received.


----------



## r luvs h

smilephs said:


> Does anyone know if this could be repaired by Hermes spa?? TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634536


Hi! From the photo, are you referring to the leather that seems to be split on the flap? If so, this may be something that the spa would be able to fix by pulling up the stitching, gluing the edges of the leather together, restitching, and then re-glazing this portion of the bag. I would recommend taking it to your local boutique and asking an After Sales Specialist if this is something that would be possible. Good luck!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Hi there,
just wanted to share my experience with Hermès Spa in Germany - I bought a backpack via VC which arrived in not so great condition. I only kept it because this particular style is discontinued and is super hard to get and the price was a steal. At least I thought there is nothing Hermès Spa can't repair. Because I always thought that the much €€€ you spend for these bags you can expect them to be able to refurbish every detail like its shown in so many youtube videos. At least I thought so...

Well...the backpack was apparently stored in a cellar and had a little  mold odor and it had a super big ink mark in the lining. Hermès told me they could not remove the stain and also couldn't change the lining. I still agreed to send it in, hoping they would somehow do something still. 

As it arrived back they barely cleaned it on the outside, it was still smelly and on the interior nothing was done - and I paid 350 € for simply nothing. I was so disappointed - I don't know if I expected too much, I mean of course the smell is one thing, BUT, that they refused to do anything to the lining is just so silly! I would have even paid 2k if they would have changed the lining, but I was told Hermès can't change linings, not even for Birkins...I thought restoring a preloved item from exceptional craftsmanship and quality to new shine was the heart of their Spa theme. If I wanted to throw things away when they are damaged or dirty then I can also go the cheap way...what happened to sustainability of quality items?

Did anyone have a similar situation or maybe got the lining cleaned/exchanged?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hi there,
> just wanted to share my experience with Hermès Spa in Germany - I bought a backpack via VC which arrived in not so great condition. I only kept it because this particular style is discontinued and is super hard to get and the price was a steal. At least I thought there is nothing Hermès Spa can't repair. Because I always thought that the much €€€ you spend for these bags you can expect them to be able to refurbish every detail like its shown in so many youtube videos. At least I thought so...
> 
> Well...the backpack was apparently stored in a cellar and had a little  mold odor and it had a super big ink mark in the lining. Hermès told me they could not remove the stain and also couldn't change the lining. I still agreed to send it in, hoping they would somehow do something still.
> 
> As it arrived back they barely cleaned it on the outside, it was still smelly and on the interior nothing was done - and I paid 350 € for simply nothing. I was so disappointed - I don't know if I expected too much, I mean of course the smell is one thing, BUT, that they refused to do anything to the lining is just so silly! I would have even paid 2k if they would have changed the lining, but I was told Hermès can't change linings, not even for Birkins...I thought restoring a preloved item from exceptional craftsmanship and quality to new shine was the heart of their Spa theme. If I wanted to throw things away when they are damaged or dirty then I can also go the cheap way...what happened to sustainability of quality items?
> 
> Did anyone have a similar situation or maybe got the lining cleaned/exchanged?


From what I read Hermès stopped doing anything to the lining many years ago. Probably had customers submitting bags with really disgusting insides and decided enough is enough.

I had 2 vintage bags (one from Vestiaire, one from ebay) spa-ed by H and was very happy with the outcome. The scuffed corners looked like new and also many scratches were visibly reduced. I paid the same, it's the standard price for cleaning, conditioning, painting (corners and scratches). 

I think it's important to know what can be done and what cannot. Since they told you in advance that nothing can be done to the interior I wouldn't have expected a miracle. It's company policy. It's too bad the outside hasn't changed much though. Were there scratches they could have painted over?


----------



## r luvs h

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hi there,
> just wanted to share my experience with Hermès Spa in Germany - I bought a backpack via VC which arrived in not so great condition. I only kept it because this particular style is discontinued and is super hard to get and the price was a steal. At least I thought there is nothing Hermès Spa can't repair. Because I always thought that the much €€€ you spend for these bags you can expect them to be able to refurbish every detail like its shown in so many youtube videos. At least I thought so...
> 
> Well...the backpack was apparently stored in a cellar and had a little  mold odor and it had a super big ink mark in the lining. Hermès told me they could not remove the stain and also couldn't change the lining. I still agreed to send it in, hoping they would somehow do something still.
> 
> As it arrived back they barely cleaned it on the outside, it was still smelly and on the interior nothing was done - and I paid 350 € for simply nothing. I was so disappointed - I don't know if I expected too much, I mean of course the smell is one thing, BUT, that they refused to do anything to the lining is just so silly! I would have even paid 2k if they would have changed the lining, but I was told Hermès can't change linings, not even for Birkins...I thought restoring a preloved item from exceptional craftsmanship and quality to new shine was the heart of their Spa theme. If I wanted to throw things away when they are damaged or dirty then I can also go the cheap way...what happened to sustainability of quality items?
> 
> Did anyone have a similar situation or maybe got the lining cleaned/exchanged?


I'm so sorry to hear you were unpleased with your experience. Hermès is rather strict on their "No repairs to interiors" policy, but they do bend sometimes. I've heard of a recent exception where the craftsperson who made a gulliver birkin many years ago agreed to repair the lining. The bag, like yours, was a bit moldy and crushed. The craftsperson cleaned/repaired the interior and exterior of the bag over the course of several weeks and pretty much restored the bag to new. I believe the craftsperson also replaced some of the gulliver parts with swift. The caveat in this instance was that the client is a very loyal, longtime customer of the brand and she had purchased this bag (and several others) directly from the boutique.

As far as the odour problem on your bag, I would recommend using baking soda. I keep a couple boxes of baking soda hidden in my wardrobe to help absorb moisture and any unsavoury smells, and it really works! Best of luck!

ETA: I'd also highly recommend you get in contact with @docride! She's one of the H forum's resident leather experts and repair savants. Search for her "Lazarus thread" on the forum. She may be able to help


----------



## TaiTea

Has anyone had restitching done on a Herbag? I just purchased a preloved Herbag. It looked ok in the pictures but after receiving and inspecting I see that the stitching on one of the gussets is coming undone. 

I don’t live too close to a boutique so I was wondering if they even do this repair and how much it’ll cost. 

TIA!


----------



## WhiteBus

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hi there,
> just wanted to share my experience with Hermès Spa in Germany - I bought a backpack via VC which arrived in not so great condition. I only kept it because this particular style is discontinued and is super hard to get and the price was a steal. At least I thought there is nothing Hermès Spa can't repair. Because I always thought that the much €€€ you spend for these bags you can expect them to be able to refurbish every detail like its shown in so many youtube videos. At least I thought so...
> 
> Well...the backpack was apparently stored in a cellar and had a little  mold odor and it had a super big ink mark in the lining. Hermès told me they could not remove the stain and also couldn't change the lining. I still agreed to send it in, hoping they would somehow do something still.
> 
> As it arrived back they barely cleaned it on the outside, it was still smelly and on the interior nothing was done - and I paid 350 € for simply nothing. I was so disappointed - I don't know if I expected too much, I mean of course the smell is one thing, BUT, that they refused to do anything to the lining is just so silly! I would have even paid 2k if they would have changed the lining, but I was told Hermès can't change linings, not even for Birkins...I thought restoring a preloved item from exceptional craftsmanship and quality to new shine was the heart of their Spa theme. If I wanted to throw things away when they are damaged or dirty then I can also go the cheap way...what happened to sustainability of quality items?
> 
> Did anyone have a similar situation or maybe got the lining cleaned/exchanged?



I think it is unfair to blame Hermes for your misconstructions.
Unfortunately this is another example of social media having a lot to answer for.
It is widely stated that the lifetime repair service is one reason for buying an Hermes bag,
so your frustration is understandable. 
However it does not take much imagination to understand why Hermes will not work on bag linings: i) the disgusting condition some might be in; ii) the time taken to deconstruct and reline a bag would be so great that it would be prohibitive for many, therefore not a viable service to offer.
Seemingly you were informed of this before you left your bag with Hermes.
Were you advised on the smell?
You paid a standard spa fee: it is disappointing to read that the exterior of your bag barely cleaned, but to deal with the smell is an unreasonable expectation.

Perhaps a firm like Leather Surgeons will reline?


----------



## Hermezzy

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hi there,
> just wanted to share my experience with Hermès Spa in Germany - I bought a backpack via VC which arrived in not so great condition. I only kept it because this particular style is discontinued and is super hard to get and the price was a steal. At least I thought there is nothing Hermès Spa can't repair. Because I always thought that the much €€€ you spend for these bags you can expect them to be able to refurbish every detail like its shown in so many youtube videos. At least I thought so...
> 
> Well...the backpack was apparently stored in a cellar and had a little  mold odor and it had a super big ink mark in the lining. Hermès told me they could not remove the stain and also couldn't change the lining. I still agreed to send it in, hoping they would somehow do something still.
> 
> As it arrived back they barely cleaned it on the outside, it was still smelly and on the interior nothing was done - and I paid 350 € for simply nothing. I was so disappointed - I don't know if I expected too much, I mean of course the smell is one thing, BUT, that they refused to do anything to the lining is just so silly! I would have even paid 2k if they would have changed the lining, but I was told Hermès can't change linings, not even for Birkins...I thought restoring a preloved item from exceptional craftsmanship and quality to new shine was the heart of their Spa theme. If I wanted to throw things away when they are damaged or dirty then I can also go the cheap way...what happened to sustainability of quality items?
> 
> Did anyone have a similar situation or maybe got the lining cleaned/exchanged?


I recommend Mademoiselle M Atelier in California.


----------



## escamillo

I understand that Hermes won’t spa interiors, but has anyone had their Double  Sens spa’ed and if so did they clean both sides? It was speculated earlier in the thread that they would, and it seems like the logical outcome given the reversibility and lack of interior lining. I’m curious because I’m considering this style.


----------



## 880

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hi there,
> just wanted to share my experience with Hermès Spa in Germany - I bought a backpack via VC which arrived in not so great condition. I only kept it because this particular style is discontinued and is super hard to get and the price was a steal. At least I thought there is nothing Hermès Spa can't repair. Because I always thought that the much €€€ you spend for these bags you can expect them to be able to refurbish every detail like its shown in so many youtube videos. At least I thought so...
> 
> Well...the backpack was apparently stored in a cellar and had a little  mold odor and it had a super big ink mark in the lining. Hermès told me they could not remove the stain and also couldn't change the lining. I still agreed to send it in, hoping they would somehow do something still.
> 
> As it arrived back they barely cleaned it on the outside, it was still smelly and on the interior nothing was done - and I paid 350 € for simply nothing. I was so disappointed - I don't know if I expected too much, I mean of course the smell is one thing, BUT, that they refused to do anything to the lining is just so silly! I would have even paid 2k if they would have changed the lining, but I was told Hermès can't change linings, not even for Birkins...I thought restoring a preloved item from exceptional craftsmanship and quality to new shine was the heart of their Spa theme. If I wanted to throw things away when they are damaged or dirty then I can also go the cheap way...what happened to sustainability of quality items?
> 
> Did anyone have a similar situation or maybe got the lining cleaned/exchanged?


This is quite frankly one of many reasons why I use H for some repair and a third party professional for others. Even a third party professional will have some trouble with an older ink spot. (The best results for that are to catch the spot when it is still fresh. Years ago, I used Hermes to replace a handle and sangliers on a BBK. They also made an exception for me to change the HW on straps I had just purchased bc the SA had promised that they could do this (I had waited sometime already for straps to arrive in the correct hardware, to no avail. But, I also had the experience of sending bags to H spa, and the bag returning after months away looking like nothing much had been done.  My recollection may be faulty, but I seem to recall, an H repair specialist (i honestly don’t  remember if it was Claude or Pierre, told me long ago that linings would be extremely expensive and difficult to replace. Same with HW. Bc you basically have to rip apart the bag and then, why not just remake.

I have also just taken in my new 28K quadrille to H bc there is some white showing in the handles and the join doesn’t look as it should (I’ve only worn the bag a handful of times. However, when I shop for deals, and find birkins with darkened handles, or box kelly bags with some sun discoloration, (these are all cosmetic issues, not structural) I send to third party professional like @docride.


----------



## wormz07

Hi all, I just sent my vintage box kelly in for spa 7 weeks ago, got my quote back and they advised 'replacement side strap' would this be for one strap? or both? 

I also gave them all I had (accessories, shoulder strap, keys lock clochette etc) incase they would clean it as part of the bag clean too.. is that ok? or should I have held onto my accessories incase they lose it?


----------



## r luvs h

wormz07 said:


> Hi all, I just sent my vintage box kelly in for spa 7 weeks ago, got my quote back and they advised 'replacement side strap' would this be for one strap? or both?
> 
> I also gave them all I had (accessories, shoulder strap, keys lock clochette etc) incase they would clean it as part of the bag clean too.. is that ok? or should I have held onto my accessories incase they lose it?



I would recommend asking your SA about the side strap replacement, because either they’ll know or they’ll be able to reach out to Paris for clarification. My guess is that they’re only referring to one strap, but getting direct clarification from Hermès is your best option. 

Nothing wrong with sending your accessories to Paris. In my experience, they’ll probably just clean/polish them for you, unless you requested a replacement.  They should be returned to you in a little dust bag along with your bag— obviously if they do get lost, which is highly unlikely, you can talk to your SA or an after sales associate to get it sorted out (at no extra cost to you).


----------



## QuelleFromage

My 5 week old Kelly 28 is in the atelier being dismantled. The back pocket was creating a strong mark on the back of the bag and my SA says it's a quality issue. They'll either repair or remake it. Wish they had a loaner system like my car dealer


----------



## Hikar1

Does anyone know if the H spa will provide new dustbags after a spa, or replace the older ones? I can't recall right now, but I vaguely remember reading about this somewhere...

I have a few preloved bags that did not come with a dustbag, and one that came with the older version (suede-like) dustbag. I'd like to keep the older version, but was hoping to get new dustbags for the purses that are lacking one.


----------



## Charla10

Yes, you get a new dustbag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hikar1 said:


> Does anyone know if the H spa will provide new dustbags after a spa, or replace the older ones? I can't recall right now, but I vaguely remember reading about this somewhere...
> 
> I have a few preloved bags that did not come with a dustbag, and one that came with the older version (suede-like) dustbag. I'd like to keep the older version, but was hoping to get new dustbags for the purses that are lacking one.


You do *not* always get a new dustbag.  Varies by store and the mood they are in.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Since it's been a while since I spa'd a bag in Paris, I have to say I am totally charmed by the fact that I can track my bag online as it goes through its repair.
"Votre objet Hermès est entre de bonnes mains. Il visite en ce moment nos ateliers en compagnie de notre artisan."

(Roughly and to keep the charm - Your Hermès object is in good hands. It is currently visiting our workshops in the company of our artisan.)

Somehow I have a comforting mental picture of my Kelly with her feet up having a nice chat with a craftsperson, even though I know the bag is probably on a dark shelf awaiting its place in the queue.


----------



## nymeria

Would not argue, but I’ve never NOT gotten one.
Worse case scenario, just ask and I’m sure they’ll find you one.


----------



## Greentea

I’ve done three spas and have gotten a new dust bag each time


----------



## maryg1

Is the email with the quotation for spa/repair sent directly by H in France, or it is sent by your store?
I still haven’t heard anything, but my store is currently under renovation.
For EU members, how long did it take to get a quotation?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

maryg1 said:


> Is the email with the quotation for spa/repair sent directly by H in France, or it is sent by your store?
> I still haven’t heard anything, but my store is currently under renovation.
> For EU members, how long did it take to get a quotation?


EU member here. The emails were sent by a staff member who takes care of Aftersales. I don't know if she is in any boutique. It took 2 months when I sent my Bleu Paon in this year (February - April). Last year I sent in 3 bags at once and it took 1 month. An IGer I chatted with mentioned his friend's quotation even took 4 months (if I remember correctly), also this year.


----------



## maryg1

CrackBerryCream said:


> EU member here. The emails were sent by a staff member who takes care of Aftersales. I don't know if she is in any boutique. It took 2 months when I sent my Bleu Paon in this year (February - April). Last year I sent in 3 bags at once and it took 1 month. An IGer I chatted with mentioned his friend's quotation even took 4 months (if I remember correctly), also this year.


Thank you. I will try to call the boutique next week and see if there’s any news.


----------



## QuelleFromage

maryg1 said:


> Is the email with the quotation for spa/repair sent directly by H in France, or it is sent by your store?
> I still haven’t heard anything, but my store is currently under renovation.
> For EU members, how long did it take to get a quotation?


EU member here too. My emails come from the Apres Vente division (storename.av@hermes.com) but that might be France only. I've already had an email stating that my bag is being evaluated and I will receive a quotation when the evaluation is done (although I already know it's no charge as the bag is faulty). It's been 2 weeks since I dropped off my bag.

I have friends in Germany and Italy who've had quotes take a few months, though.


----------



## maryg1

QuelleFromage said:


> EU member here too. My emails come from the Apres Vente division (storename.av@hermes.com) but that might be France only. I've already had an email stating that my bag is being evaluated and I will receive a quotation when the evaluation is done (although I already know it's no charge as the bag is faulty). It's been 2 weeks since I dropped off my bag.
> 
> I have friends in Germany and Italy who've had quotes take a few months, though.


Thanks so much, it is almost 2 months but probably it will take a little longer.
I will miss carrying my Kelly on the upcoming Christmas festivities, but they really needed a lifting!


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> Is the email with the quotation for spa/repair sent directly by H in France, or it is sent by your store?
> I still haven’t heard anything, but my store is currently under renovation.
> For EU members, how long did it take to get a quotation?


I'm in the UK, but I sent a bag to Paris (via London) for repair earlier this year. It took about a month for the quote and that was sent from the lady that looks after the aftersales dept. in London. It was then about five months I think before the bag was back, but all correspondence came via the London boutique I dropped it off in. It might be worth emailing customer services if your store is currently under renovation and I'm assuming closed?


----------



## maryg1

Tonimichelle said:


> I'm in the UK, but I sent a bag to Paris (via London) for repair earlier this year. It took about a month for the quote and that was sent from the lady that looks after the aftersales dept. in London. It was then about five months I think before the bag was back, but all correspondence came via the London boutique I dropped it off in. It might be worth emailing customer services if your store is currently under renovation and I'm assuming closed?


Thank you. the store is going to open next week so it’s not a long wait anyway


----------



## QuelleFromage

Greentea said:


> I’ve done three spas and have gotten a new dust bag each time


I've done at least 15 spas and have gotten _two_. Maybe they just assume I have enough dust bags (which would be true).


----------



## yenniemc

nomdesac said:


> Hello, I just bought a _very_ used Birkin on eBay from a Japanese reseller (Japan Monoshare) from whom I've bought many less expensive handbags.  I've been wanting a 40 cm for work, and I really wanted a bag with some wear and tear (not all the way to Ashley Olsen's Kelly, but still worn)  so that I wouldn't wince every time I put it on the floor, or inserted a wallet, or exhaled while in the same zip code.  I have two other Birkins--a 20 year old gold w/gold trim and a 1-year-old black Togo with palladium trim (both bought at Hermes), and I love them and am happy to own them but can't quite bring myself to take them out and about regularly.  Working on that.  In any case, I finally found a worn 40 cm bag in Barenia (!!!) (I think it's Barenia) for . . . probably too much, and I'm looking for some advice on three specific questions:  If I bring this bag into Hermes, will they just shake their heads?   Do you think there's any chance they can repair the corners?   And do you think this bag has had some work done on it already?  (The sangles look a bit new-ish to me, especially compared to the handles and the corners.). The flap does too.
> 
> I'd welcome any responses, reality checks, advice, encouragement, discouragement. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630650
> View attachment 5630651
> View attachment 5630652


Hi @nomdesac I actually won a similar item (a Birkin too but a B35 in Ardennes) from the same seller. It also has a hole on one corner and quite a bit of wear all over the bag. After reading through the comments on your purchase and the eventual update, can I ask if you pay customs/duties when you purchase from them?

I got a bag that’s pretty beat up too and I’m deciding if I want to see the extent of the damage in person first and decide if I want to return it then, or just think of cancelling the purchase now based on the damages in the picture and just deal with the consequences of cancelling the purchase.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Also, has anyone ever had the zipper pull inside the bag replaced at the spa?


----------



## kohl_mascara

tinkerbell68 said:


> I guess I'm puzzled that for over 50 years, Kellys did not have D rings and yet came with a shoulder strap. Perhaps H decided to add D rings _because_ customers were complaining of damaged hardware or maybe shoulder straps did not always come with a Kelly. Whatever you decide, I'd love to see pics when she's back with you. My Kelly is also at the spa...I miss her!
> 
> ETA: perhaps the spa will recommend that I replace the hardware too...I have not yet heard from the spa with a recommendation and it's been two months!


I sure will! I actually asked my SA the best method to place a strap onto my bag to minimize damage, and he recommend the double rings. Curious if the craftsman can actually do it. 

I hope you post updated pics when you get her back from the spa as well!! My SA quoted me 6 months but it might be longer. It’s hard to be apart for so long, but they’re in safe hands and I’m excited to see how they turn out!


----------



## nomdesac

yenniemc said:


> Hi @nomdesac I actually won a similar item (a Birkin too but a B35 in Ardennes) from the same seller. It also has a hole on one corner and quite a bit of wear all over the bag. After reading through the comments on your purchase and the eventual update, can I ask if you pay customs/duties when you purchase from them?
> 
> I got a bag that’s pretty beat up too and I’m deciding if I want to see the extent of the damage in person first and decide if I want to return it then, or just think of cancelling the purchase now based on the damages in the picture and just deal with the consequences of cancelling the purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5660682
> View attachment 5660683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone ever had the zipper pull inside the bag replaced at the spa?


Sorry to be slow about responding!  I didn't have to pay customs duty on the bag I bought--or on any of the purchases (several vintage LV bags, SLGs, and scarves) I've made from them. What happened:  an extremely empathetic and informative authenticator from Ebay called me after they received the bag from Japan Monoshare:  she didn't have the bag at hand, but she did have additional photos.  (I believe that if there's an "authenticity guarantee," and the bag is more than $500, it goes to an authenticator and _then_ to the buyer.). She said that the bag was heavily damaged, and she wondered if I really wanted it. She sent the photos, which I reviewed after I talked to her; then I emailed Ebay and asked that the sale be cancelled--because the photos didn't accurately reflect all the damage, even though the written description referred to it--and the bag sent back to Japan Monoshare.  (The price for the bag was nearly $5000--and I decided it would be better to wait until something a bit less damaged appeared.).  FWIW:  Before cancelling the sale, I emailed the seller to say that I had seen additional photos and that I didn't think I could spend more than $500 on the bag (it seriously looked like it was falling apart); they instantly agreed to refund $500 of the purchase price, which was a misunderstanding on their part.  We soon sorted things out.  But it was interesting that a seller was willing to negotiate a price _after_ a sale.    

I was following your bag on their site and was very tempted by it.  I think if there had just been damage to the trim, I would have gone for it, but I was scared off by the hole in the panel at the corner.  On the other hand, all the other bags I've bought from JM--all vintage LV and far less expensive--have arrived in BETTER condition than the photos suggested.  So I'm really interested in knowing what you think of your purchase when you get it.

I'll be staying tuned!


----------



## Hikar1

nomdesac said:


> Sorry to be slow about responding!  I didn't have to pay customs duty on the bag I bought--or on any of the purchases (several vintage LV bags, SLGs, and scarves) I've made from them. What happened:  an extremely empathetic and informative authenticator from Ebay called me after they received the bag from Japan Monoshare:  she didn't have the bag at hand, but she did have additional photos.  (I believe that if there's an "authenticity guarantee," and the bag is more than $500, it goes to an authenticator and _then_ to the buyer.). She said that the bag was heavily damaged, and she wondered if I really wanted it. She sent the photos, which I reviewed after I talked to her; then I emailed Ebay and asked that the sale be cancelled--because the photos didn't accurately reflect all the damage, even though the written description referred to it--and the bag sent back to Japan Monoshare.  (The price for the bag was nearly $5000--and I decided it would be better to wait until something a bit less damaged appeared.).  FWIW:  Before cancelling the sale, I emailed the seller to say that I had seen additional photos and that I didn't think I could spend more than $500 on the bag (it seriously looked like it was falling apart); they instantly agreed to refund $500 of the purchase price, which was a misunderstanding on their part.  We soon sorted things out.  But it was interesting that a seller was willing to negotiate a price _after_ a sale.
> 
> I was following your bag on their site and was very tempted by it.  I think if there had just been damage to the trim, I would have gone for it, but I was scared off by the hole in the panel at the corner.  On the other hand, all the other bags I've bought from JM--all vintage LV and far less expensive--have arrived in BETTER condition than the photos suggested.  So I'm really interested in knowing what you think of your purchase when you get it.
> 
> I'll be staying tuned!


I have to commend that ebay authenticator for reaching out to you, instead of simply certifying the bag as real and shipping it out. I have heard stories about how difficult it can be to return items on ebay with authenticity guarantee once it reaches the buyer (mostly stories about sneakers and watches, not too much about handbags yet though).


----------



## yenniemc

nomdesac said:


> Sorry to be slow about responding!  I didn't have to pay customs duty on the bag I bought--or on any of the purchases (several vintage LV bags, SLGs, and scarves) I've made from them. What happened:  an extremely empathetic and informative authenticator from Ebay called me after they received the bag from Japan Monoshare:  she didn't have the bag at hand, but she did have additional photos.  (I believe that if there's an "authenticity guarantee," and the bag is more than $500, it goes to an authenticator and _then_ to the buyer.). She said that the bag was heavily damaged, and she wondered if I really wanted it. She sent the photos, which I reviewed after I talked to her; then I emailed Ebay and asked that the sale be cancelled--because the photos didn't accurately reflect all the damage, even though the written description referred to it--and the bag sent back to Japan Monoshare.  (The price for the bag was nearly $5000--and I decided it would be better to wait until something a bit less damaged appeared.).  FWIW:  Before cancelling the sale, I emailed the seller to say that I had seen additional photos and that I didn't think I could spend more than $500 on the bag (it seriously looked like it was falling apart); they instantly agreed to refund $500 of the purchase price, which was a misunderstanding on their part.  We soon sorted things out.  But it was interesting that a seller was willing to negotiate a price _after_ a sale.
> 
> I was following your bag on their site and was very tempted by it.  I think if there had just been damage to the trim, I would have gone for it, but I was scared off by the hole in the panel at the corner.  On the other hand, all the other bags I've bought from JM--all vintage LV and far less expensive--have arrived in BETTER condition than the photos suggested.  So I'm really interested in knowing what you think of your purchase when you get it.
> 
> I'll be staying tuned!


Thank you so much for sharing your experience! The reason that got me so worried was that I was afraid that I’d get the bag, be required to pay custom duties, decide it was way too damaged and then return it without being able to recoup the costs of the duties.

After much contemplation and research (a lot of it through the Purseforum’s existing threads!), it would cost at least 3000 dollars to have the bag fixed at the Hermes spa. It would need handles replaced, perhaps the gussets replaced and overall have the bag cleaned and conditioned (if not, repainted). 

In order to avoid the hassle and the costs on the part of the seller (shipping) and myself (repair or duties, if any), I sought the seller out, politely requested for a cancellation and around two days later, I received a confirmation of the cancellation of my purchase.

Thanks again for your response! I have purchased a bag from them before and I did keep the item and it was less than 600 dollars. While I still think they are a good seller and a good source of possible deals, I will probably stay away, at least for now or only bid on bags in better condition.


----------



## nomdesac

yenniemc said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience! The reason that got me so worried was that I was afraid that I’d get the bag, be required to pay custom duties, decide it was way too damaged and then return it without being able to recoup the costs of the duties.
> 
> After much contemplation and research (a lot of it through the Purseforum’s existing threads!), it would cost at least 3000 dollars to have the bag fixed at the Hermes spa. It would need handles replaced, perhaps the gussets replaced and overall have the bag cleaned and conditioned (if not, repainted).
> 
> In order to avoid the hassle and the costs on the part of the seller (shipping) and myself (repair or duties, if any), I sought the seller out, politely requested for a cancellation and around two days later, I received a confirmation of the cancellation of my purchase.
> 
> Thanks again for your response! I have purchased a bag from them before and I did keep the item and it was less than 600 dollars. While I still think they are a good seller and a good source of possible deals, I will probably stay away, at least for now or only bid on bags in better condition.


Thanks so much for this update!  I imagine I'll be seeing that bag up for auction again on the seller's page . . . I think you made a good decision.  Just in case you haven't seen it, here's a link to a video with an account--with prices--of a relatively substantial Birkin repair:  .    (I find these videos kind of mesmerizing, especially when there's other work on my desk!)


----------



## yenniemc

nomdesac said:


> Thanks so much for this update!  I imagine I'll be seeing that bag up for auction again on the seller's page . . . I think you made a good decision.  Just in case you haven't seen it, here's a link to a video with an account--with prices--of a relatively substantial Birkin repair:  .    (I find these videos kind of mesmerizing, especially when there's other work on my desk!)



Yes! I did actually watch this while I was deciding about the bag. It was extremely helpful, especially so since she actually put a breakdown of expenses. I agree that these type of videos are good procrastinating tools! 

For anyone who might be interested, there exists a separate thread called “Hermes spa pricing” where some of our members post how much their repairs cost. I found it helpful as well in my contemplation.






						Hermes spa pricing
					

About how much does Hermes charge for a spa treatment, and how long until I get my beloved bag back?  I just purchased an "eggplant aubergine chamonix 35cm Kelly from Portero.  I spoke to them directly after looking at the pics and it does have some minor scuffs on front and back from daily use...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 880

Quadrille kelly that was a month  old had some white peeking out of the black leather handle where it attached to the clasp. Since it was new, I didn’t dab some shoe polish with a Q tip but sent it to Spa. 3 weeks later it came back in a new dustbag. I said I didn’t need another dustbag, but they said take it to protect it on the way home. No charge. Also turned in my box leather Kelly longue wallet bc the tiret palladium was fading off. They quoted me a price, and said that the craftsman might also recommend replacing the plate and treating the box leather to a spa. I forgot the exact prices quoted for each item, but I think estimated total was 500+ USD. I signed on the dotted line and turned it over.


----------



## wormz07

Hi All, 

Does this look like tarnishing that can be cleaned with rouge cloth? Or total replacement at H spa. 

This vintage came back from H spa. Looks like they've fixed the body and had it all made up and refinished but didn't want to replace the hardware.


----------



## WhiteBus

wormz07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does this look like tarnishing that can be cleaned with rouge cloth? Or total replacement at H spa.
> 
> This vintage came back from H spa. Looks like they've fixed the body and had it all made up and refinished but didn't want to replace the hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5665012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665014


What was on the estimate?
The hardware looks as if the plating is worn, so beyond polishing up.
Unless authorised, I would not expect hardware to be replaced;
apart from the additional cost, some people would prefer to keep the vintage appearance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wormz07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does this look like tarnishing that can be cleaned with rouge cloth? Or total replacement at H spa.
> 
> This vintage came back from H spa. Looks like they've fixed the body and had it all made up and refinished but didn't want to replace the hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5665012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665014


Did you request hardware replacement? It's not something they insist upon, usually.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I asked about getting a replacement lock for a vintage Kelly bag and my SA advised me that the gold of the new lock would be a totally different gold to the older (almost brassy gold) of the original HW, at that time we also discussed replacing the hardware on the bag and my SA advised against it and I agreed that the 'newer' gold plating they used would look odd on what was obviously a vintage Box bag.
I suspect that may be the reason they didn't advise hardware replacement for your bag which looks to be an older bag like mine.


----------



## maryg1

My store finally reopened and I called to enquire about the bags I left 2 months ago.
They told me the bags are under evaluation but I will probably receive the quotation in January, since the atelier is going to close for Christmas holidays.


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> My store finally reopened and I called to enquire about the bags I left 2 months ago.
> They told me the bags are under evaluation but I will probably receive the quotation in January, since the atelier is going to close for Christmas holidays.


That's a long time to wait just for the quote.


----------



## maryg1

Tonimichelle said:


> That's a long time to wait just for the quote.


I know, but other members from Europe confirmed that it can take up to 4 months now. At least I have the confirmation that my bags are in the atelier!


----------



## Tonimichelle

maryg1 said:


> I know, but other members from Europe confirmed that it can take up to 4 months now. At least I have the confirmation that my bags are in the atelier!


True! Fingers crossed for you that it doesn't take too long to get them back


----------



## hyhbb

Hi all,

I understand that Hermes is able to repair/replace hardware on your bag. I was wondering if that includes the metal feet? Has anyone had experience replacing the feet? Seems like it might not be an easy task - will they need to take apart the bag? Thank you.


----------



## RJY

escamillo said:


> I understand that Hermes won’t spa interiors, but has anyone had their Double  Sens spa’ed and if so did they clean both sides? It was speculated earlier in the thread that they would, and it seems like the logical outcome given the reversibility and lack of interior lining. I’m curious because I’m considering this style.


I was looking at a Double Sens last year. I didn't get it because it wasn't in colors I was in love with, but my SA at the time said he confirmed with after sales that H would work on both sides.


----------



## escamillo

rita2129 said:


> I was looking at a Double Sens last year. I didn't get it because it wasn't in colors I was in love with, but my SA at the time said he confirmed with after sales that H would work on both sides.


That’s great info. Thanks a lot!


----------



## RJY

escamillo said:


> That’s great info. Thanks a lot!


You’re welcome. Glad to help.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hyhbb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand that Hermes is able to repair/replace hardware on your bag. I was wondering if that includes the metal feet? Has anyone had experience replacing the feet? Seems like it might not be an easy task - will they need to take apart the bag? Thank you.


Yes, you can replace feet. Generally they don't get scratched up the way the plates do. It does not require dismantling the bag.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, you can replace feet. Generally they don't get scratched up the way the plates do. It does not require dismantling the bag.


That's good to know, thank you! 

The feet of my bags scratch much worse than the plates. I place my bags on the ground, incl. outside on all kinds of floors with stones etc., so it's not a surprise. The only funny thing: my newer GHW bags' feet reveal a silver metal below the gold layer, while my 1998 GHW bag has feet with an even more intense gold colour underneath the plating. Maybe brass?

But not planning on changing the feet or the hardware on my bags. Hardware scratches so fast anyway if you use the bag properly (without the plastic on).


----------



## jdale310

Hey everyone, I'm so confused. Maybe someone can help me here. I dropped off my B40 (Ardennes) and K32 (Togo) at the spa. I just got back my quotes. It says the leathers are different than what was on the resale site from which I purchased the bags. They said the B40 was VACHE FJORD and the K32 TAURILLON CLEMENCE. After doing research, I think the spa got the leathers wrong. What do you guys think?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I have a Fjord bag and it has very strong veining and doesn't look anything like your Birkin.
Your Birkin looks like an Ardennes bag that I almost brought.
But I'm no expert..lets see what others think


----------



## jdale310

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I have a Fjord bag and it has very strong veining and doesn't look anything like your Birkin.
> Your Birkin looks like an Ardennes bag that I almost brought.
> But I'm no expert..lets see what others think


Yes! My B40 is very structured with zero veining. I’m almost certain it’s Ardennes. I think they got it wrong. Im very curious if the Kelly is Togo or clemence


----------



## fonnas

Not every fjord would have veining. Just as not every Togo has veining. I’d trust Hermes vs. The place you bought them from. They know their codes, the leather and what artisan created each bag.


----------



## jdale310

fonnas said:


> Not every fjord would have veining. Just as not every Togo has veining. I’d trust Hermes vs. The place you bought them from. They know their codes, the leather and what artisan created each bag.


I get that every leather is different and I agree that they know their codes but I’ve seen other Ardennes B and I’m 98% sure it’s not fjord. With Togo and clemence they’re so similar I would need to compare it with my Togo birkin 35 when I get my k32 back from the spa


----------



## annaria

Hello!

Has anyone had experience with repairing the corners of natural bags? This is from a lovely B35 in Natural Ardennes but not sure if spa will touch up these corners. Any advice would be appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## bagarella

Hello, Since I’ll be traveling to go Hermes. If I drop off a bag for repair can they mail it back to my home. I live in saint louis MO. i will travel to orlando. Can I drop it at that store if it’s accepted for repair will they mail it back to my home or will someone like my friends in Orlando need to physically pick it up for me? 

Thanks


----------



## deltalady

I have had this happen. The spa identified my K35 Clemence as a K32 Togo. They make mistakes but measurements don’t lie. And it is most definitely Clemence vs Togo. I believe when my SA completed my intake form, he just got it wrong.


----------



## WhiteBus

Is re-dying a service that Hermes provides anywhere?


----------



## QuelleFromage

deltalady said:


> I have had this happen. The spa identified my K35 Clemence as a K32 Togo. They make mistakes but measurements don’t lie. And it is most definitely Clemence vs Togo. I believe when my SA completed my intake form, he just got it wrong.


This happened to me; I put a B35 in for spa and the SA wrote down B40. She ignored me when I corrected her, too  It's not exactly hard to tell the difference!


----------



## liloa

has anyone ever had a strap made ? my grandmother has a very old hermes kelly crocodile and i was wondering about having a strap made for it and how long it would take❤️


----------



## WhiteBus

liloa said:


> has anyone ever had a strap made ? my grandmother has a very old hermes kelly crocodile and i was wondering about having a strap made for it and how long it would take❤️


Hermes holds a huge reserve of previously used skins, so the answer is probably, 'Yes.'
Don't expect it to be quick.  Hermes artisans might also want the bag to match the skin.
It is unlikely that the bag has the double ring handle attachment.
I would be wary of wear on the old  handle using a shoulder strap.


----------



## liloa

WhiteBus said:


> Hermes holds a huge reserve of previously used skins, so the answer is probably, 'Yes.'
> Don't expect it to be quick.  Hermes artisans might also want the bag to match the skin.
> It is unlikely that the bag has the double ring handle attachment.
> I would be wary of wear on the old  handle using a shoulder strap.


yes i agree about the wear on the old handle , would they add a ring attachment when making the strap?


----------



## QuelleFromage

liloa said:


> yes i agree about the wear on the old handle , would they add a ring attachment when making the strap?


This is something hotly debated as not all apres-vente will do it, but usually, yes, they will, especially if you are replacing the handle.


----------



## WhiteBus

QuelleFromage said:


> This is something hotly debated as not all apres-vente will do it, but usually, yes, they will, especially if you are replacing the handle.


I believe it is only an option if the handle is being replaced - serious money!


----------



## liloa

WhiteBus said:


> I believe it is only an option if the handle is being replaced - serious money!


curious what you think it could cost for handle replacement ? thank you


----------



## WhiteBus

liloa said:


> curious what you think it could cost for handle replacement ? thank you


if you read through the repair/refurbich/spa thread, you will get some idea


----------



## QuelleFromage

Update on my Kelly that is at "spa" because of a funky back pocket. It missed quality control, is unacceptable to the artisans,  and the issues cannot be fixed, so they are re-making the bag for me. It will take a long time, but they are being very lovely about it and I know they'll make it up to me.

So just a note to anyone who is concerned about a possible QC issue with a new bag, take swift action. Hermes does stand behind their products.

I also want to note that communication has been stellar throughout, with immediate response to emails, and it's very reassuring to be able to track the status of the bag online. 

Also gives me an excuse to look for a new bag while I wait


----------



## maryg1

Update: I got the quotes! 
It seems that they only need standard cleaning/make up, and for the oldest one they suggest replacing all the hardware. It has a loose touret so I assume they want the hardware to match.
No need to replace the handle!


----------



## Carinecrd

Hello Everyone, I have spoke with a handbag specialist and she told me that it is totally possible to clean and maintain Hermès bags (and all Hermès leather stuff) yourself with right products and material. 
I am talking on a daily basis clean, not more.
If one of you already do it, could you maybe share your routine ? 
Thanks a lot and happy holidays !


----------



## peonies13

Hey all - considering purchasing this dream bag in vintage smooth barenia, but there is an ink mark right on the front (photo attached, looks like ballpoint pen). Does anyone know if the spa can remove this or is the ink there to stay? If it’s not fixable I think I’ll need to pass on the bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I just picked up my Barenia bag with a very similar ink stain right on the front.  Hermes said they were unfortunately unable to do anything about it.  I will have to live with it.  I still love her but it does make me sad.


----------



## peonies13

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I just picked up my Barenia bag with a very similar ink stain right on the front.  Hermes said they were unfortunately unable to do anything about it.  I will have to live with it.  I still love her but it does make me sad.


Thank you and sad do hear about your ink stain - preloved as well? I appreciate you sharing. I think I will probably pass on this one alas.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I bought it preloved a few years ago and the pen mark happened recently on an outing.  Someone accidentally did it but I don’t know who.   
Good luck with your search!


----------



## peonies13

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I bought it preloved a few years ago and the pen mark happened recently on an outing.  Someone accidentally did it but I don’t know who.
> Good luck with your search!


Oh no! That's so sad, I'm sorry! I got a mark on a beloved piece recently and it was hard to stomach. I had to put it away for a couple of weeks while I adjusted, but now I use it without thinking about it too much


----------



## MissIn

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got this lovely Kelly 28 sellier in graphite box from 1987  (second picture with my gold b35 in gulliver, also vintage from 1997). She was likely improperly stored by one of her previous owners and developed a crease in the front. First few pics were when I just unboxed her. Last pic was after I massaged her to help regain some structure back. My after sales specialist recommended a pillow which I have purchased when she returns from spa.
> 
> She’s currently en route to Paris. He is inquiring about making a strap for me and adding the double rings, in addition to cleaning/conditioning and minor glazing repair, etc.
> 
> I asked him if the spa can clean and polish the hardware but he suggested replacing completely with new hardware. I don’t mind the scratches/patina (no black/tarnish/chipping other than on the pins), but the lock and key are badly tarnished. He recommended replacing all so they match. I am somewhat torn about replacing the hardware when it’s not in terrible condition. Any thoughts? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5661359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661361


I think our scenarios are a bit different but in case it is helpful here is my vintage BBK repair experience (with regards to artisan recommendations). My BBK had a cracked handle and the leather piece connecting the handle ring to the bag flap was a bit torn, so naturally the whole handle was to be replaced. I was given a choice of single or d-rings and chose the d-rings knowing I want to wear the bag with a strap. The next recommendation came as a surprise: the Paris artisan also recommended all other hardware (except feet) to be replaced. The original hardware on my bag was in good condition but it was less shiny and a much deeper gold (almost bronze like) so it would have been a stark contrast to the new handle hardware hence the recommendation. I trusted the artisan so I gave them the green light on all the recommendations and I couldn't be happier with the results! I'm sure your kelly will turn out beautifully no matter what you choose in the end


----------



## kohl_mascara

Wow she’s gorgeous  and love the beautiful arch of the handle. Thank you for sharing your experience, as it definitely helps when the time comes to make the choice! May I ask how long the entire process took?


----------



## tinkerbell68

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow she’s gorgeous  and love the beautiful arch of the handle. Thank you for sharing your experience, as it definitely helps when the time comes to make the choice! May I ask how long the entire process took?


I recently sent my 1999 box K32 to the spa and was surprised that it only took two months. However, they did not recommend any significant work/changes so perhaps that was why it was so quick.


----------



## peonies13

The preloved universe shined on me! After finding no barenia bags for what seems like forever, more than one came my way just this week. A few days ago I posted about a barenia preloved B35 with an ink stain and decided to pass on that bag full well knowing that the next right barenia bag may take a long time to find (I’ve been on the hunt for years already). And then what do you know, one that looks much better cared for popped up in the middle of the night and I grabbed it!! 

Only now I am thinking of the specific issues of this bag. 

There are small moisture (oil?) marks on the handles as well as corner scratches, oddly warped/bent sangles, and a big semicircular mark (assuming from a hanging lock). Barenia / spa experienced friends, do you think these be fixed by the spa? The semicircular mark and moisture/oil marks are the two that really bug me. Could the marks be taken out by a technician, or could they blend in with patina?

Second question: this bag is 17yrs old but seems to still be in the “ugly duckling” patina-less phase. Hoping I could ask spa to also condition or balm it to hasten a beautiful patina along? Can this be requested, and if so what is the service called to condition/darken the leather?


----------



## nymeria

Giant caveat- I am NO expert, nor do I purport to be one. But..
This bag makes me think VN, rather than Barenia. Barenia should be way past its "ugly duckling" stage at 17 years, and the coloring and leather just appear too light and "flatter" looking. Marks on the handle should be well blended by now. But photos can be deceiving, so in person, or better photos may give the leather answer.
Regardless ( and even if I'm wrong about the leather and it IS Barenia), stains on the handle and the scratch ( smile mark) are part of the bag, as is the corner wear- they can be blended a bit, but are not going to come out, no matter what leather it is. A great spa-ing or your own conditioning can do wonders, but I think these are part of the bags life at this point.
Good luck and keep us posted.
I'm interested to see what others who know more than me may think.


----------



## peonies13

nymeria said:


> Giant caveat- I am NO expert, nor do I purport to be one. But..
> This bag makes me think VN, rather than Barenia. Barenia should be way past its "ugly duckling" stage at 17 years, and the coloring and leather just appear too light and "flatter" looking. Marks on the handle should be well blended by now. But photos can be deceiving, so in person, or better photos may give the leather answer.
> Regardless ( and even if I'm wrong about the leather and it IS Barenia), stains on the handle and the scratch ( smile mark) are part of the bag, as is the corner wear- they can be blended a bit, but are not going to come out, no matter what leather it is. A great spa-ing or your own conditioning can do wonders, but I think these are part of the bags life at this point.
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> I'm interested to see what others who know more than me may think.


Thank you @nymeria for the input about the scratches and the "smile mark" being part of the bag at this point. I'd assumed conditioning and patina could make them blend in over time for a more even look (that smile specifically, scratches I care less about) - others have thoughts here?

That said, the leather is a much bigger issue for me. I did think it was a bit light in color but I figured it was both how it was photographed plus if it had basically never been used (i.e. someone used it a few times, damaged it and then got too "scared" to use it more), then perhaps barenia would still look like this? Now that I look at more photos and read older threads I realize I may have fooled myself, I knew it looked light but I was sorta ignoring that in the excitement of finding my HGB. Hoping others can chime in here re VN / barenia. I won't have it in hand until Wednesday so I can't check in person until then. 

Can you (or anyone else?) point me to a definitive-ish - or as much as can be determined - way to know if it's VN or barenia? Other than color and hand, is there some more tried-and-true way to tell? I am 1000% returning if it's VN, it being barenia is the only reason I paid a premium for the bag because of the way it ages/patinas over time, how it absorbs marks etc.


----------



## FreddieMac

I'm afraid to say this bag is very very unlikely to be Barenia, and like Nymeria suggested, struck me as a VN bag straight away. A very different, although equally fun 'natural' leather.

Big caveat, unlike Barenia, VN does not take kindly to liquids and will stain, which is what the handles seem to be exhibiting.

Edited to add - whilst photos can naturally be deceiving, the colour of this bag is far too light/unsaturated to be Barenia, which is always more caramel in colouring, even when new, much more akin to Gold and what most would associate with the colour of saddle leather.


----------



## 880

peonies13 said:


> The preloved universe shined on me! After finding no barenia bags for what seems like forever, more than one came my way just this week. A few days ago I posted about a barenia preloved B35 with an ink stain and decided to pass on that bag full well knowing that the next right barenia bag may take a long time to find (I’ve been on the hunt for years already). And then what do you know, one that looks much better cared for popped up in the middle of the night and I grabbed it!!
> 
> Only now I am thinking of the specific issues of this bag.
> 
> There are small moisture (oil?) marks on the handles as well as corner scratches, oddly warped/bent sangles, and a big semicircular mark (assuming from a hanging lock). Barenia / spa experienced friends, do you think these be fixed by the spa? The semicircular mark and moisture/oil marks are the two that really bug me. Could the marks be taken out by a technician, or could they blend in with patina?
> 
> Second question: this bag is 17yrs old but seems to still be in the “ugly duckling” patina-less phase. Hoping I could ask spa to also condition or balm it to hasten a beautiful patina along? Can this be requested, and if so what is the service called to condition/darken the leather?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677153
> View attachment 5677152
> 
> View attachment 5677154
> View attachment 5677155


Vache naturelle, which IMO is highly sought after and more rare these days. It’s one of the original saddle leathers from 1800s. But, definitely NOT as forgiving as Barenia. It will show every mark and that is part of its charm. 

VN marks very easily unless treated as per docride from the beginning which can create a glorious honey patina (still very different from Barenia. In appearance patinated, in my uneducated laypersons opinion, simply on aesthetics, VN is in between patinated barenia and box

You could ask docride on her Lazarus thread, but hallmarks of VN include resin etc. 

ETA: agree with above @nymeria and @FreddieMac


----------



## QuelleFromage

peonies13 said:


> Thank you @nymeria for the input about the scratches and the "smile mark" being part of the bag at this point. I'd assumed conditioning and patina could make them blend in over time for a more even look (that smile specifically, scratches I care less about) - others have thoughts here?
> 
> That said, the leather is a much bigger issue for me. I did think it was a bit light in color but I figured it was both how it was photographed plus if it had basically never been used (i.e. someone used it a few times, damaged it and then got too "scared" to use it more), then perhaps barenia would still look like this? Now that I look at more photos and read older threads I realize I may have fooled myself, I knew it looked light but I was sorta ignoring that in the excitement of finding my HGB. Hoping others can chime in here re VN / barenia. I won't have it in hand until Wednesday so I can't check in person until then.
> 
> Can you (or anyone else?) point me to a definitive-ish - or as much as can be determined - way to know if it's VN or barenia? Other than color and hand, is there some more tried-and-true way to tell? I am 1000% returning if it's VN, it being barenia is the only reason I paid a premium for the bag because of the way it ages/patinas over time, how it absorbs marks etc.


I wish Barenia for you....but this is what "new" Barenia looks like (this is my B35 in its first six months, although it still looks much like this). I am afraid your bag is VN. Wishing much Barenia your way


----------



## maryg1

I agree on VN, definitely not an all weather bag (you can compare it to Vuitton’s vachetta) but beautiful nontheless.


----------



## peonies13

@FreddieMac @880 @maryg1 @QuelleFromage @nymeria I'm so grateful to you all for making me look at this with a more critical eye up front! I couldn't put my finger on why the light color seemed off when I made the purchase - I chalked it up to being photographed badly - it was the middle of the night and I was just so excited at the prospect of finding my HGB. You all saved me a _lot _of heartache to know it's not what I want now vs finding it out later on. Obviously I'm a little heartbroken to know my HGB is actually _not _my HGB but the multi-year search continues! If anyone has tips on where/how to find a vintage barenia HAC or B please let me know, I check all of the regular online haunts daily.


----------



## MissIn

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow she’s gorgeous  and love the beautiful arch of the handle. Thank you for sharing your experience, as it definitely helps when the time comes to make the choice! May I ask how long the entire process took?


Thank you @kohl_mascara  The process was faster than expected! Here is the exact timeline:
Dec 12/2020 brought bag to my local store
March 26/2021 received quote and recommendations from Paris artisan
March 29/2021 I gave the green light on recommendations
July 21/2021 repaired BBK ready for pickup at my local store

Excited to see how your bag turns out~


----------



## peonies13

@FreddieMac @880 @maryg1 @QuelleFromage @nymeria Following up from my post last week... you all were right! The bag isn't even _remotely _similar to barenia - it's pretty dang obvious upon seeing it in person and poor on Fashionphile's part to list it as such. It's already been shipped back.


----------



## nymeria

I'm sorry it was not what you are looking for, but your bag is out there. Just taking its time....


----------



## peonies13

nymeria said:


> I'm sorry it was not what you are looking for, but your bag is out there. Just taking its time....


Love the idea that it’s on its way to me eventually


----------



## FreddieMac

peonies13 said:


> @FreddieMac @880 @maryg1 @QuelleFromage @nymeria Following up from my post last week... you all were right! The bag isn't even _remotely _similar to barenia - it's pretty dang obvious upon seeing it in person and poor on Fashionphile's part to list it as such. It's already been shipped back.



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. Here's hoping 2023 brings you that special bag!


----------



## fonnas

peonies13 said:


> Thank you @nymeria for the input about the scratches and the "smile mark" being part of the bag at this point. I'd assumed conditioning and patina could make them blend in over time for a more even look (that smile specifically, scratches I care less about) - others have thoughts here?
> 
> That said, the leather is a much bigger issue for me. I did think it was a bit light in color but I figured it was both how it was photographed plus if it had basically never been used (i.e. someone used it a few times, damaged it and then got too "scared" to use it more), then perhaps barenia would still look like this? Now that I look at more photos and read older threads I realize I may have fooled myself, I knew it looked light but I was sorta ignoring that in the excitement of finding my HGB. Hoping others can chime in here re VN / barenia. I won't have it in hand until Wednesday so I can't check in person until then.
> 
> Can you (or anyone else?) point me to a definitive-ish - or as much as can be determined - way to know if it's VN or barenia? Other than color and hand, is there some more tried-and-true way to tell? I am 1000% returning if it's VN, it being barenia is the only reason I paid a premium for the bag because of the way it ages/patinas over time, how it absorbs marks etc.



This is 1 Million % VN. Think of VN like Vachetta leather on Louis Vuitton. Every single drop of water, oil, etc will stain and show unless treated from the gecko and maintained over time.

The last time I saw a Barenia was 2-3 months ago on fashionphile it was a B35. Good luck with your hunt.


----------

